#launchpad 2004-10-04
<lalo> hahahahahahaha... I think I broke my gentoo in a way that's going to be interesting to repair :-P
<kiko> you use that word?
<kiko> normally I say "disgraceful"!
<lalo> interesting is the right word here
<lalo> I, hmm, broke my gcc :-P so I can't install another gcc because, you see, I have no gcc... it's kind of like breaking dpkg in debian
<lalo> you can get around a broken dpkg with "ar" and "tar"... and equivalently I'm pretty sure there is a way to get out of this situation... just have to think about it for 10 minutes
<kiko> how broken, and how did you break it?
<lalo> oh, I was trying to downgrade from 3.4 to 3.3; then I found that I had both installed (using slots), and just removed 3.4. But /usr/bin/gcc seemingly was part of the 3.4 package... so I have all the bits and pieces, except the thing that puts them together
<kiko> lalo, just copy the gcc-3.4 binary from somewhere else
<lalo> that's the plan
<lalo> ah
<lalo> as I expected, much simpler than that
<lalo> just had to edit a config file to point to the right version
<lalo> and now to compile directfb :-)
<lalo> funny, where is everyone? we have a meeting in a few minutes
<kiko> lalo, what timezone are you in?! the meeting is in 1:30h
<lalo> 1:30? I thought it was 11:30
<lalo> and rosetta's is 45m earlier, whatever time is the launchpad one
<kiko> it *is* at 11:30, which is.. oh. 
<kiko> well, I'm here (no sleep last night though :)
<lalo> ah, you said "in" 1:30, I read "at" 1:30 :-) we're talking the same thing
<lalo> carlos: good morning
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> aren't we ten minutes into a rosetta meeting now?
<lalo> SteveA: just what I was thinking. Looks like something happened with daf 
<carlos> SteveA: in 5 minutes
<daf> morning all
<carlos> daf: morning
<SteveA> what happened?
<daf> the meeting is scheduled for 10:45
<daf> shall we start?
<lalo> ok
<carlos> daf: sure
<daf> let's start off by discussing the Alpha release
<daf> then what work we've done since the last meeting
<daf> then what we're going to do for the rest of today
<carlos> ok
<daf> I think we're more or less ready for Alpha
<daf> the two things I know I need to do are:
<daf> - disable the advanced search page, since it doesn't work
<daf> - send out the announcement email
<daf> now's the time to list anything else that needs doing
<carlos> daf: perhaps improve the message about the plural forms with a mailto: link 
<carlos> so they know they should send use the information
<carlos> so they could translate into that language?
<daf> good idea
<daf> where should they send it to?
<daf> me? the Rosetta Testers list?
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> perhaps to the list
<SteveA> daf: rosetta.ubuntulinux.org goes to the launchpad front page.  this has links to soyuz and malone on it.
<carlos> so anyone could add it?
<SteveA> maybe the virtual hosting should be changed so that it goes to the rosetta front page only
<daf> SteveA: good idea
<SteveA> we can then use the package overrides system to put the special ubuntu front page as the default page for that rosetta
<daf> I think it would be a good idea to hide away Malone andd Soyuz
<SteveA> so, we can use an override for that
<daf> can you either do that, or explain to one of us how to do it?
<SteveA> that is, a file in override-includes that redefines the default page for the root object, and for the rosetta front page
<lulu> can the link to launchpad be launchpad.ubuntulinux.org, rosetta = rosetta. ubuntulinux.org etc...
<daf> SteveA: so it's a normal ZCML file?
<SteveA> what do you mean "link to launchpad", lulu ?
<SteveA> daf: yes, it is a normal zcml file.  Its directives override those already in the system.
<lulu> so we have the 3 tools in launchpad.ubuntulinux.org instead of rosetta - isolate links
<SteveA> for the rosetta alpha, we want just rosetta to appear at rosetta.ubuntulinux.org
<lulu> yes agreed
<SteveA> I don't see any reason to have a launchpad.ubuntulinux.org at this time
<lulu> fine - but how can I publicly access all 3?
<SteveA> you can't, because we're releasing only rosetta
<daf> lulu: you can still acccess the development server
<lulu> through rosetta.ubuntulinux.org?
<SteveA> we're talking about a specific "override" for the rosetta.ubuntulinux.org site.  This is the site that uses the "alpha" database.
<daf> through rosetta.warthogs.hbd.com
<carlos> lulu: no, old url rosetta.warthogs...
<SteveA> There's still rosetta.warthogs.hbd.com, that has all of launchpad on it
<SteveA> and does not use the "alpha" database
<SteveA> this is our "development server"
<SteveA> and, it will not have any overrides in it
<lulu> SteveA: currently when I type in https://rosetta.ubuntulinux.org/ I gte the 3 launchpad tools
<SteveA> yes, we are discussing that you should not do so, and how to fix it
<daf> lulu: right, and we're going to change that
<lulu> daf: cool - that's why I suggested that to be launchpad.ubuntulinux.org.... - no worries
<daf> so we have two extra tasks before the alpa
<daf> - put an email address in the plural form error message
<SteveA> is the "ubuntu linux package list" page finished?
<daf> - hide/remove Malone and Soyuz from the alpha server
<SteveA> what about the "ubuntu list of packages" front page?
<daf> SteveA: we don't have a separate page for it
<SteveA> I thought that was the plan
<daf> right, for the Alpha it was decided that we have a very small number of packages
<carlos> SteveA: we have only two packages for the alpha
<daf> from discussions with Mark and from the practical didfficulty of importing many packages
<carlos> SteveA: we are going to improve and expand that list before the beta
<SteveA> ok
<daf> the bug should have been updated with this information
<carlos> daf: my fault
<daf> carlos: mine also
* carlos adds to the todo list after the meeting
<daf> SteveA: bug #1915 is still marked as depending on #1907 and #1908, which are assigned to you
<daf> SteveA: I don't think they block the release, but it would be nice to have them closed
<SteveA> ok, noted
<daf> thanks
<daf> another thing:
<SteveA> I propose for the alpha server, we make the front page of launchpad a redirect to /rosetta.  This will serve until the virtual hosting configuration is updated.   But, if the virtual hosting stuff can be updated now, there's no need to change the front page.
<SteveA> because the front page will not be visible
<daf> - I shuold apply Carlos' DB changes to the Alpha DB
<daf> (sorry for typos, link is slow)
<carlos> daf: not yet, I'm doing more testing today
<daf> carlos: ok
<carlos> and they could be added at any time
<carlos> later
<daf> carlos: I'd like to do it before the GNOME Panel import
<carlos> I'm getting bad numbers today
<carlos> and I need to understand why, I will know it after the meeting, my laptop is working now on it
<daf> ok, perhaps I should make a task to test the changes on the development server
<carlos> that will be good
<daf> ok
<daf> anything else that needs to be done?
<daf> if not, let's discuss our tasks
<carlos> nothing from here
<daf> (we are scheduled to finish in 10 minutes)
<daf> ok
<daf> tasks done since yesterday's meeting?
<daf> lalo: care to go first?
<lalo> ok
<lalo> I fixed #2022 in the few minutes after the meeting, or was it right before?
* carlos is happy to see that the numbers are again good with the indexes (VACUUM ANALYZE is needed)
<lalo> then I slept :-) when I woke up, I sanity-checked the fix and committed it
<daf> great
<daf> carlos?
<carlos> lalo: I will test it after this meeting to confirm the fix
<lalo> carlos: thanks
<carlos> daf: I was working on more testing, I have almost finished the report SteveA asked yesterday
<daf> great
<carlos> daf: and answer your questions to the mailing list about the indexes
<carlos> hmm, I think that's all
<daf> ok
<daf> I fixed #2023 last night
<daf> and replaced the placeholder "About Rosetta" text with something useful
<daf> (with input from Lu and Mark on that)
<daf> ok, and very quickly -- what are we going to work on today?
<carlos> I will work finishing the report, and will start doing more improvements to the queries
<carlos> and use your profile information to try to improve it more
<daf> I will work on completing the Alpha tasks
<daf> carlos: do you need information from me about how I profiled it?
<lalo> if no greater priorities arise, I'm going to work on 1944 (the dreaded import/export tests)
<carlos> daf: not now, let me read your report and I will be back to you if I see I need it
<daf> carlos: ok
<daf> lalo: that's fine by me
<daf> any other business?
<carlos> daf: I suppose I will not have enough time
<lalo> do you think 1944 has greater priority than 2021?
<carlos> but If I'm able to finish my tasks, I want to start with the scripts we were talking last week
<carlos> with steve
<daf> lalo: actually, I think it would be nice to get #2021 fixed first
<lalo> ok
<daf> carlos: ok
<lalo> I'm happier that way too :-)
<daf> great :)
<daf> right, I declare End Of Meeting
<daf> thanks, it was a good one
<daf> even if we ran a little over
<carlos> :-)
* daf goes to grab breakfast before the Launchpad meeting
<lalo> me too
<stub> Someone ping me for the meeting - I havn't got an alarm on this thing yet
<SteveA> can you get to http://rince.africaninspace.com/mailman/listinfo/activity ?
<kiko-fud> me2
<stub> No, but my network has been shitting me all night
<SteveA> it's okay, mark screwed up a server upgrade.  mail archives are off until it is sorted out.
<SteveA> it is 14:30
<SteveA> stub, kiko-fud: time for the meeting!
<kiko-fud> do you know where your children are?
<SteveA> or even what timezone they're in
<kiko> behold the great debonzi has entered the room
<debonzi> kiko, lol
<kiko> soyuz is here
<stub> Yo
<SteveA> kiko, debonzi, spiv, cprov: all here?
<kiko> [x]  yes
<stub> And Malone, on his lonesome :-)
<debonzi> [x]  yes
<SteveA> stub, justdave: ?
<spiv> Yep.
<SteveA> we're starting a little early for justdave's timezone
<SteveA> I'll catch up with him later
<kiko> he pulled an all-nighter afaik
<kiko> just like me
<justdave> I'm here
<SteveA> oh, hi!
<SteveA> daf, carlos, lalo?
<carlos> SteveA: I'm here
* lalo is here
<SteveA> limi will be traveling back to Norway from Vienna today
<spiv> daf is in the middle of breakfast; he'll be here very shortly.
<SteveA> lulu: ?
* daf returns
<SteveA> let's start
<SteveA> soyuz
<SteveA> What's happened since last week?
<kiko> yes
<kiko> we've filed half a million bugs
<kiko> fixed about half of them
<cprov> kiko: aha
<kiko> pestered people on the mailing list about the tough issues
<lulu> SteveA: her :o)
<kiko> had rosetta and malone integration meetings
<lulu> here!
<kiko> did QA and polished the UI of bits missing
<SteveA> I'll be looking at the bugs you mailed me about during today
<kiko> started sorting out the pickles that we got some traction on
<SteveA> how did the integration meetings go?
<kiko> which are the person identifying issue and some bits of package info that were missing
<SteveA> what is the decision on the person identifying issue?
<kiko> the integration meetings went well, stub was killer and let us file bugs on portlets that we need
<kiko> stub is the man to answer that I suspect :)
<stub> I'm just easy
<kiko> we add a shortname/nick whatever to the database
<kiko> stub and soyuz agree on that, I can't remember if we are waiting for approval of the gods before hitting the database
<kiko> do you stub?
<stub> Outcome of the Malone/Soyuz integration meeting was I make the relevant portlets in Malone and stick them into the relevant Soyuz pages. Three seperate portlets are needed.
<SteveA> I think the nickname thing may have an implication on the plone websites / xml-rpc authserver
<stub> Yes - I think we need a Person.name - unique, lowercase
<SteveA> ok, so we integrate between launchpad applications at the portlet level.
<SteveA> malone makes portlets available to soyuz
<kiko> SteveA, at least between malone and soyuz.
<kiko> SteveA, we don't know about rosetta well because the issues are a bit different
<stub> SteveA: We don't have to use it for auth if we don't want to. That is a different use case for the same info
<kiko> stub, is there an eta for the portlets
<kiko> stub, yes, exactly what I was going to say
<stub> Two days ago
<SteveA> stub: sure, we don't need to use it for auth. but, is it an essential field?  will it need to be requested when people sign up with the ubuntu site?
<kiko> SteveA, IMO it is essential and it is silly to skimper around this issue
<kiko> SteveA, nobody wants to traverse on email or a number
<stub> SteveA: We can generate one if we want to avoid that and we don't want to ask the question
<kiko> so this is really the only solution. we can suggest one if we like
<kiko> so kiko@async.com.br -> kiko for nick
<SteveA> ok, so we can keep the plone stuff and xml-rpc stuff that is now deployed the same
<SteveA> kiko1 if kiko is taken already?
<cprov> I agree on automatic (safety) generation of a unique name 
<stub> I have code lying around somewhere that can safely generate unique names from an email address.
<kiko> or kiko_async or kiko_x or some options but yes
<cprov> SteveA: whatever :)
<SteveA> we need to decide on this before we make the change that we depend on this nick.
<SteveA> let's not decide now, though
<stub> Oh... sorry. It is givenname/surname/email so isn't appropriate
<lulu> SteveA: Authentication - we're having problems with email from Zope/Plone
<SteveA> but, someone must take responsibility for the issue
<SteveA> any volunteers?
<SteveA> lulu: we'll talk about the website/launchpad stuff in a bit
<stub> I'll add the field to the table :-)
<kiko> SteveA, well, if it's just adding a field, it's stub
<kiko> SteveA, I have no idea where users are created or authenticated in this launchpad creature.
<kiko> does anyone?
<SteveA> that's ok.  but if it is adding a field and a constraint, then we need to decide how we are coming up with these nicknames
<SteveA> the launchpad does not register users at present
<kiko> we can just add the constraint later, can't we?
<stub> The adduser script needs to do the username address validation though (and I don't know this either).
<SteveA> stub: will you take on getting the nickname stuff sorted out thoroughly?
<carlos> kiko: we have a script to create the users at rosetta/scripts/createuser.py
<SteveA> (hmm, maybe it should be someone who will be at the soyuz sprint)
<stub> kiko: It would be painful doing that.
<SteveA> what I'm looking for is a library function to create suitable nicks, if none is given
<kiko> oh.
<SteveA> someone needs to decide on the policy for this, as in how it works, and then write it
<SteveA> we'll all use the same function
<kiko> I suspect mark will want to have input on this?
<SteveA> also, who will check with mark that he is okay with the nickname thing?
<stub> SteveA: It is a simple algorithm - take the bit before '@' from the email, remove any ugly characters, and add a number on the end until there are no conficts when you insert.
<SteveA> I think a message to the launchpad list would be good
<kiko> I can do that and pester sabdfl on irc
<SteveA> I don't know that this is *urgent*.  so, a mail to the list should be sufficient.
<SteveA> thanks kiko
<SteveA> I think that wraps up nicknames, for now
<kiko> yes
<SteveA> do you think we should have another soyuz walkthrough this week, before the sprint?
<SteveA> maybe tomorrow?
<kiko> nah, not really.
<kiko> we travel saturday.
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> so, we can have one at the start of the sprint
<SteveA> in person
<kiko> yes, that would be perfect.
<spiv> I think that's a better idea.
<SteveA> ok.  are all travel arrangements to the sprint okay?
<kiko> [x]  soyuz 
<SteveA> any other issues?
<kiko> uhm, let me try and recall
<kiko> cprov, is there anything open?
<SteveA> I still need to get you a zodb
<kiko> yes, that's bugged on you IIRC
<SteveA> it is at the top of my list
<cprov> kiko: yep the complicated issues on person/team add action ...but I preffer to talk on sprint, I think
<kiko> okay. 
<SteveA> ok, let's move on to the plone<-->launchpad sites
<kiko> debonzi, cprov, packaging issues perhaps?
* SteveA waits a little longs
<SteveA> longer
<cprov> I'll commit some changes today and would apreciatte SteveA and Spiv revision on that, ok ?
<SteveA> cprov: send an email?
<kiko> okay, cool.
<spiv> cprov: sure; email or poke me on irc.
<cprov> SteveA: of course
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> ok, let's move on to the plone<-->launchpad integration
<SteveA> lulu: you said there is an email problem
<cprov> spiv: I think I need a private help after meeting (10 min, again) ? 
<spiv> cprov: Sure.
<lulu> yes - Roche is not getting plone emails
<cprov> spiv: great
<SteveA> what do you mean by "plone mails" ?
<SteveA> mails sent out from plone?
<kiko> okay, I'm on standby then
<lulu> yes - once a user is registered, he is not getting the email 
<lulu> saying welcome - but I did.
<lulu> elmo says Gentoo is set up fine
<SteveA> you got one to you @canonical.com address?
<SteveA> it is conceivable that mail to @canonical.com addresses works while other addresses do not.
<lulu> yes....
<SteveA> do you know how the mail service on plone is configured?
<cprov> spiv: if we have finished here, please join #soyuz. kiko you are suposed to be there too
<SteveA> that is, which machine it uses to send email?
<SteveA> ok, let's talk about this in detail after the meeting
<lulu> have asked elmo to join in
<SteveA> is there anything else amiss with the launchpad<-->plone site?
<kiko> cprov, I am
<kiko> ?
<lulu> Roche couldn't test last night as a result
<SteveA> ok, we'll get this diagnosed properly after this meeting.  anything else we need to do on the plone sites?
<lulu> so we have to do extensive testing today to get it up
<lulu> permissions are not great - but the plone workflow limits what we can do
<lulu> i need Limi to do some work
<lulu> otherwise - after testing we can assess what still needs to be done
<SteveA> ok.
<SteveA> can we move on to malone?
<SteveA> stub: anything new with malone since the last meeting?
<stub> I'm now on a new machine and started belting Malone back into shape after the changes made when I was away (schema changes and auth system).
<SteveA> you know that andrew v. won't be working on it?
<stub> I now need to know about the auth stuff since the next lot of exceptions to fix are all Unauthorized errors
<stub> Yes - Andrew emailed me when I was in Japan
<SteveA> ok, why don't you and I talk about auth stuff tomorrow morning my time?
<elmo> hmm?  is andrew no longer contracting with us?
<SteveA> elmo: yes
<stub> Your at UTC+4? Sure.
<SteveA> UTC+3
<stub> elmo: Possibly short gigs. He is in the unfortunate position of having a new child and work coming out of his ears :-)
<SteveA> I can manage 6am UTC onwards
<stub> SteveA: Ok. I'll look out for you online.
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> anything else other than auth?
<stub> I don't think so
<stub> Oh - anyone got an intelligent 'select a sourcepackage' widget written yet?
<SteveA> let's talk tomorrow also about moving malone along the route to using it for bugtracking launchpad and then the warty team
<stub> Something like the typeahead textbox in Bugzilla
<kiko> stub, no, nothing like that at all.
<kiko> stub, we want a package browser (with sections) but so far nothing.
<SteveA> file a bug on limi
<stub> And sabdfl is happy with the assignee stuff I mentioned back in London, and the schema mods are in.
* stub is done
<SteveA> so, when will assignee be working?
<stub> The screen I have to update to do it (assignee is mandatory - it will default to the package/product owner) is one of the ones raising an Unauthorized error :-)
<SteveA> ok, let's do that tomorrow
<SteveA> next, rosetta
<stub> I want to have the malone basic functionality and the soyuz portlets done by my Monday.
<SteveA> great.
<kiko> stub, that would fit in nicely with the beginning of our sprint
<SteveA> do you have bugs in bugzilla for "malone basic functionality" ?
<stub> (although the soyuz portlets might get reprioritized since they are not essential)
<SteveA> have you a clear idea on how the portlets will work with soyuz?
<stub> SteveA: The use cases on the wiki - nothing formal in Bugzilla
<SteveA> we can talk about portlets tomorrow too
<SteveA> rosetta
<SteveA> daf: progress of rosetta
<stub> SteveA: Yes. I'm doing something similar in Malone already. The major problem is generating URLS - I don't want to use absolute URL's since it will screw up virtual malones down the road, so they are context sensitive.
<daf> since the last meeting, we've mostly been working on improving the importer
<SteveA> stub: we should make absolute url work with virtual malones
<daf> we found some problems with it in the run up to the Alpha release
<stub> (erm... I mean they can only be used on a single screen - not any page you feel like)
<daf> we've fixed several bugs in it since then
<SteveA> stub: but, I also talked with people about this at the sprint
<SteveA> daf: what bugs remain before getting the alpha used by people?
<stub> SteveA: Yes - we need IAbsoluteURL functioning to do that
<daf> SteveA: in terms of bugs against Rosetta itself, none
<SteveA> in terms of issues blocking rosetta alpha
<daf> in terms of issues
<daf> #2025 -- add option to user creation script to email the new user with account details
<daf> we also need to make some changes to hide Soyuz and Malone on the Alpha Launchpad instance
<SteveA> that's mainly a virtual hosting change.  can you mail elmo about it?
<daf> I can
<SteveA> ok
<daf> but I think we can work around it if the virtual host is not changed
<SteveA> who is doing the addition to the user creation script, and when?
<daf> I'm working on that now
<SteveA> when will it be done?
<daf> I'm estimating about 20 minutes of work
<SteveA> ok
* daf marks 2025 as assigned to him
<SteveA> anything else on rosetta?
<SteveA> I know there's been some work on profiling the database to add indexes
<daf> there's a minor change outstanding to one page
<daf> right
<SteveA> what's the minor change?
<carlos> daf: I could do it now, so we speed up the launch
<daf> adding an email address to an error message
<SteveA> ok
<daf> carlos: you're going to do that?
<carlos> daf: yes
<daf> carlos: thanks
<daf> indexes:
<daf> in the run up to the Alpha, we discovered performance problems
<daf> we've spent some time trying to analyze the problem
<daf> and we have some ideas on how to improve things
<SteveA> does it look like these are in the database itself, or in the launchpad application, or a mixture?
<daf> most of the discussion is on #1973
<daf> I think that part of it is the database itself
<daf> and part of it is in the way the database is being used
<daf> so part of it is that the queries are running slowly
<daf> and part of it is that the queries could be improved
<SteveA> we could run some specialized queries that do a lot of work at once 
<SteveA> where we need to
<daf> I think we understand the problem much better than we did a week ago, and we've learned things that will be useful in tackling future performance problems
<daf> SteveA: right, that's definitely something we should look into
<SteveA> UI issues on rosetta...
<SteveA> there's still the "development legend" at the bottom of screens
<SteveA> we can probably lose that with an override, but maybe it isn't still needed
<daf> I don't consider that a problem, but it can be remvoed
<lulu> and link to dashboards?
<daf> yes, it might actually be redundant
<SteveA> there are still tabs for soyuz and malone
<daf> lulu: we have links to the dashboards in the top right-hand corner
<daf> SteveA: yes, those are going to be removed
<SteveA> do we want a "project maintainer dashboard" for rosetta?
<SteveA> for the alpha
<SteveA> are there bugs filed on tidying up the UI in this way for the alpha?
<daf> no, there aren't
<daf> let's do that
<SteveA> there's site map and legal too, with no content
<SteveA> I suggest to add a sober explanation of what should go there, or remove them
<SteveA> or implement them properly
<daf> agreed
<lulu> I suggest all redundant links be reoved - site map and legal are covered in the ubuntu site
<lulu> removed!
<SteveA> when I search, a search with 1 or 2 characters gets a system error
<daf> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2026
<SteveA> ok, thanks
<SteveA> daf, let's you and I have a chat in a few hours, to see how things are going
<daf> let's
<lulu> SteveA: why is it conceivable for non- canonical emails not to be working?
<SteveA> I'm concerned that we keep thinking we're almost ready to do the alpha, and then finding other things that need to be done.
<carlos> should we create accounts for lulu to do also as alphatester?
<SteveA> we need to spend a little time carefully going over everything we need to do.
<daf> SteveA: you're right
<lulu> carlos: yes please....
<SteveA> lulu: want to translate into afrikaans?
<carlos> and any other Canonical person?
<lulu> mark should be on there too
<carlos> ok
<daf> carlos: I don't want to see code like this:
<daf>  email = RosettaEmailAddress(person=person, email=options.email, status=1)
<SteveA> ok, that's it
<carlos> daf: to simplify things I will add them to the alphatesters list
<daf> 1 is a constant that should be imported from the dbschema module
<SteveA> end of meeting?
<SteveA> any other business?
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<daf> carlos: Mark already has an account
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<carlos> SteveA: it's ok for me
<SteveA> 1
<carlos> daf: hmmm, I'm not completely sure how to use the python schema
<SteveA> ok, done.  Thanks for coming.  we managed it in 1 hour this time
<spiv> We can all sit down now ;)
<carlos> daf: but without password
<daf> carlos: ok, that's a special case, I think
<carlos> spiv: upps, I forgot that :-P
<daf> carlos: perhaps we need a script to change passwords
<SteveA> lulu: I'll take a short break, and then we can look into why the email isn't working.  I note that elmo sent a test message to me at a non-@canonical address 
<carlos> SteveA: should we handle the case when the password is NULL?
<SteveA> carlos: is it defined what the meaning of password == NULL is?
<carlos> SteveA: seems like rince mail is broken now
<stub> spiv: More like stand up! I think I've been welded to the couch for two days :-)
<lulu> SteveA: yes it appears to be fine our side - we need to change the webmaster address to be coming from webmaster@ubuntulinux.org rather than canonicla.com
<SteveA> carlos: I think that means it is being fixed ;-)
<carlos> SteveA: it's only because old sample data did not have a password
<carlos> all accounts created with our script will have always a password
<SteveA> maybe password as NULL means that there is no password that can work
<carlos> and there is no way to reset it to null from the UI
<SteveA> as in, the account it "locked"
<spiv> Well, we will have that for people we "import", rather than people who sign up.
<carlos> spiv: the script creates automatically a password
<carlos> and will send an email
<carlos> with it
<stub> Some accounts will be created without passwords (such as when Malone gets an email from an unknown address it will create one). The NULL password flags this.
<carlos> using pwgen
<spiv> (e.g. package maintainers for debian packages.)
<carlos> hmm, so we want to have a "disabled" account, ok
<daf> carlos: from canonical.lp.dbschema import EmailAddressStatus
<daf> carlos: int(EmailAddressStatus.NEW)
<carlos> daf: ok
<SteveA> justdave: please reply to my email about the top 100 bugzillas
<spiv> We don't really want to send an email to every debian package maintainer, spamming them with a password for an account they might not care about at all, or have even heard of :)
<carlos> spiv: ok
<justdave> SteveA: will do
<carlos> SteveA: mail lists seem to be alive again
<lalo> "here's your password for Rosetta, a fabulous, completely free i18n system. You can also use this password to download photos of beautiful young women..."
<carlos> daf: I will write an option to the createuser.py script to change the password so we can set it as admins
<carlos> lalo: Sabrina!!!
<carlos> :-P
<daf> carlos: I think I'd prefer a new script
<carlos> daf: ok
<daf> carlos: changing a password is different to creating a user
<daf> it might be useful to have an option to unset the password
<daf> effectively locking the account
<sabdfl> SteveA: lists back up i believe. blush
<carlos> daf: ok
<SteveA> sabdfl: works for me now, thanks
<SteveA> lulu: from recent email, it looks like there is no problem with how the mail services are set up, but that there is some problem with how plone is using them.
<SteveA> roche seems to be on the case.  thanks to elmo to checking into it.
<lulu> yup - Roche is investigating now - please could you also impress on him that we HAVE to have this working today. 
<lulu> Elmo has doen all his testing - fine our side
<SteveA> in these situations, looking for a problem that shouldn't be there, extra pressure tends to make programmers work less well.  I'll offer roche a second pair of eyes if he wants them.  I'll ask him about a contingency plan if the usual plone mail just won't work in a resonable time.
<SteveA> can I get an admin account on the plone server, so I can take a look around?
* SteveA phones roche for a chat
<carlos> grr, my merge request were ignored because my mail server does not accept my mails from outside my home...
<carlos> daf: The .po export takes also too long, perhaps we should think on some way to cache it
<daf> carlos: file a bug :
<daf> s/:/:)/
<carlos> daf: I'm on it
<carlos> :-D
<SteveA> daf, carlos: I'll be turning the zodb on soon, so we can use that to cache these things.
<SteveA> the important thing is to work out what the cache key should be
<SteveA> that is, the things that, if they change, we need to re-generate the data
* SteveA goes afk for a while
<carlos> ok
<carlos> lalo: did you changed your bugzilla id?
<lalo> carlos: yes
<carlos> ok, I see it now
<carlos> daf: I sent the merge request to add the mailing information for the missing plural form data
<carlos> lalo: which one is the code for the "other" language you know to translate?
<carlos> lalo: I don't remember it, and I'm going to add its plural form information
<lalo> hmm
<daf> carlos: thanks
<lalo> I don't remember either :-P let me check
<carlos> lalo: the name is enough
<carlos> :-)
<carlos> lalo: it was "n = 0" right?
<lalo> here's the whole sql statement I used: update language set pluralforms = 1, pluralexpression = '0' where englishname='Lojban';
<lalo> damn, it doesn't have the code :-/
<lalo> jbo
<carlos> lalo: don't worry
<carlos> are you sure 0 is correct?
<lalo> yes
<carlos> perhaps n >= 0
<carlos> :-)
<lalo> no, it's not a bool
<lalo> the pluralexpression is not supposed to result a bool, but an int
<lalo> (the index of the plural form you want)
<daf> lalo: but C boolean expressions evaluaate to ints
<lalo> yes
<lalo> and a lot of pluralexpressions abuse this by returning a bool when there are only 2 forms :-)
<carlos> lalo: the Spanish one is n !=1
<lalo> carlos: as I just said :-) the correct would be something like "n != 1 ? 1 : 0" but this is silly in C
<carlos> hmm, we don't have the information for pt_BR, could you give me it ?
<carlos> lalo: ok
<carlos> lalo: the code is 'jbo'
<lalo> pt_BR is the same as Spanish although there is some controversy :-)
<carlos> lalo: you said it's different 
<carlos> Spanish == to portuguese
<carlos> as pt
<lalo> the fact is that we never say either "0 foo" or "0 foos", we say "no foo"
<carlos> ok
<carlos> lalo: for Lojban. npluralforms = 1 expression = 0
<carlos> lunch time, we will continue later
<lalo> so a translator who wants to be really strict would create a third plural form for the 0 and use "nenhum" for that case... but that's rare
<lalo> carlos: (lojban) yes
<carlos> lalo: so, should I use the same or not for pt_BR?
<carlos> you decide :-)
<spiv> carlos: Have you been crossing the streams or something?  You keep showing up in the PQM merge logs :)
<kiko> spiv, carlos is the master, he hacks on all trees.
<lalo> the problem seems to be that your tla doesn't think you have the patches... I ran sync-tree and it stopped appearing for me
<lalo> IIRC something like tla sync-tree carlos.perello@canonical.com--2004/launchpad--devel--0
* lalo goes make mate
<lulu> spiv:ping
<spiv> lulu: pong
<lulu> spiv: hi hon. Authentication  - I just sent u an email on password changing and forget your password functionality in launchpad - please could u get back to me on this urgently. tx
<spiv> Ok.
<lulu> spiv: cheers.
<spiv> I haven't got it yet -- which address did you send it to?
<spiv> lulu: ^
<carlos> spiv: I had some problems with my smtp server and some merge requests were droped, I suppose it's that
<lulu> spiv: my mistake - there now.
<spiv> carlos: Ah, right... you merged rocketfuel into your archive before waiting for merge request finished?
<carlos> spiv: technically, yes, I did not saw that my postfix was sending my merge requests to /dev/null until this morning
<spiv> lulu: quick answer: Rroche is correct.  I'm mailing a full answer.
<SteveA> spiv: can you extend the xml-rpc api to allow changes of password?
<SteveA> this can be an optional arg in editUser
<kiko> spiv's on the launchpad today, did you see cprov?
<kiko> trying to catch a rockettail
<spiv> SteveA: Heh, just sent mail.
<spiv> SteveA: We have no editUser method.
<spiv> I just proposed a changePassword method, but I'd be equally happy to implement it as an editUser method, that takes (login_id, current_ssha_digested_password) as positional arguments, and the new password (and potentially other fields) as keyword arguments.
<SteveA> what about adding a changePassword(user_id, current_password, new_password)
<spiv> That's what I proposed in email :)
<spiv> But I think editUser is a little more forward-looking.
<lulu> guys -  is it better for us to do it or for Roche to extend the API?
<lulu> what is the long term fix and most robust?
<spiv> lulu: he can't extend the API of the authserver, we have to do that.
<spiv> SteveA: anyway, I'll start work on the guts of it right now, then, and worry about the interface later ;)
<lulu> spiv: ok - let me read your mail :o)
<SteveA> I'm on the phone to roche
<SteveA> he is looking at what is needed on his end
<lulu> thanks guys :o)
<SteveA> spiv: roche can work with your api, so please make the change, and get it put on macquarie
<SteveA> and on the test server too
<spiv> Ok.
<SteveA> roche will be testing the change password functionality on the test server, and then deploying it
<SteveA> he asked when the new api would be on the test server, and I said you were expecting 1 hour
<spiv> Ok.
<SteveA> are you able to install it on macquarie, or does elmo need to do that?
<spiv> I can do that.
<spiv> I asked elmo to leave my access on there for a week or so, in case of problems :)
<SteveA> great
<dilys> Bug 2025 resolved: add option to user creation script to email the new user with account details
<SteveA> daf: we are using the ++vh+ stuff on rosetta.ubuntulinux.org aren't we?
* SteveA is confused by daf's request to admins
<daf> ok, perhaps I worded it badly
<daf> carlos: you are inserting tabs into things :)
<carlos> daf: really?
<carlos> daf: hmm
<daf> yeah, the translation template was the last one
<carlos> shit, I need to change the gvim mode for .pt
<carlos> daf: true, it's done by gvim automatically :-(
<carlos> I forgot it
<spiv> We should add style guide, complete with vimrc settings, for .pt to the wiki...
<carlos> daf: I have autocmd BufNewFile,BufRead *.py set tw=78 ts=4 sts=4 sw=4 expandtab for python
<daf> spiv: s/We should/Who will/ :)
<carlos> I suppose that the same with *.pt should be enough, right?
<daf> carlos: I have something similar
<daf> carlos: and I think the same for .pt, yes
<carlos> ok
<carlos> and the same for .zml
<daf> by the way, the rosetta-testers list has been renamed to rosetta-users
<carlos> zcml
<daf> I'm changing the references in Rosetta
<carlos> ok
<carlos> daf: then, will you fix the tab?
<daf> yep
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> daf: bookmarks are still enabled on the alpha server
<daf> bookmarks?
<SteveA> duh... I meant breadcrumbs
<daf> oh, right
<daf> well spotted
* carlos starts with #1973
<SteveA> but I see that rosetta.ubuntulinux.org now points at rosetta
<daf> gosh, so it does
<SteveA> nothing like sending a unified diff to motivate a sysadmin :-)
<daf> :)
<daf> that's something to bear in mind
* debonzi goes to lunch (happy time :) )
<daf> SteveA: ok, I think I've stripped off everything that needs to go for the alpha
<daf> SteveA: did I miss anything that you can see?
<SteveA> where should I look?
<SteveA> devel server, or alpha server?
<daf> alpha server
<daf> I've been making the changes locally for now
<daf> I've been considering the possibility of having a launchpad--rosetta-alpha--0 branch
<dilys> Bug 2027 resolved: Default header comments for new pofiles created with Rosetta are wrong
<SteveA> https://rosetta.ubuntulinux.org/rosetta/translator doesn't work
<SteveA> https://rosetta.ubuntulinux.org/rosetta/prefs doesn't work
<SteveA> I'm not logged in
<daf> hmm, those links are wrong
<SteveA> the link in the tab to "rosetta" doesn't work
<daf> the /rosetta shouldn't be there
<SteveA> the title for the "about rosetta" link shows an odd character / spaces
<SteveA> in its tooltip
<SteveA> https://rosetta.ubuntulinux.org/projects/gnome/gnome-panel doesn't work
<SteveA> https://rosetta.ubuntulinux.org/projects/gnome/gnome-applets works, but appears to be entirely unstyled
<carlos> dilys: lalo?
<SteveA> hmm, because the base href is wrong
<SteveA> href="https://rosetta.ubuntulinux.org/rosetta/projects/gnome/gnome-applets/index"
<lalo> carlos: hm?
<dilys> carlos: I'm not lalo
<carlos> dilys: did you fixed that bug?
* carlos is confused
<lalo> dilys seems to be a bot of daf's
<SteveA> and all manner of links are wrong
<SteveA> ok, there's major breakage with the virtual hosting, and I'll need to find out why that is
<carlos> lalo: I see it? as comming from daf's machine
<carlos> and I'm still confused :-D
<daf> SteveA: there's lots of hardcoding of "/rosetta/..." in the main template
<SteveA> for now, I think we need to use the backup plan of asking the sysadmins to revert the change in the vhosting configuration, and adding a redirect on the front page...
<lalo> which is why I suppose it's a bot :-)
<SteveA> unless fixing the main template will help
<daf> SteveA: I've made some changes -- is anything still broken?
<SteveA> ah...
<lalo> dilys: hello
<SteveA> I think the vhosting directive is wrong
<dilys> lalo: hola!
<carlos> daf: your boot is not utf-8 friendly :-)
<SteveA> I'm sure it is wrong
<daf> carlos: yeah, that's weird
<dilys> daf: donde estas?
* daf shrugs
* daf -> workrave
<carlos> daf: about our rosetta alpha release... I forgot to mention in the meeting that we need a bts for our alpha testers...
<SteveA> daf: the rosetta part needs to be inside the virtual hosting thing
<SteveA> http://dev.zope.org/Wikis/DevSite/Projects/ComponentArchitecture/Zope3Book/virtualhosting.html
<SteveA> So, I think it should be http://localhost:9010/++vh++https:rosetta.ubuntulinux.org:443/rosetta/++/
<SteveA> and not  http://localhost:9010/++vh++https:rosetta.ubuntulinux.org:443/++/rosetta/
<SteveA> then the base hrefs will be correct
<daf> ok
<daf> so should I revert the changes I made to the main template, or leave them?
<SteveA> depends what changes you made
<daf> and will you send a diff to the admins, or shall I? :)
<SteveA> there should be no hardcoded /rosetta/
<sabdfl> is there a test account for rosetta.ubuntulinux.org?
<SteveA> you can test this on rosetta running on your machine
<daf> there's not only hardcoded /rosetta, there's hardcoded /soyuz and /malone also
<daf> SteveA: who can test what?
<SteveA> give rosetta a URL with the VH stuff in it, and then look at the source -- see if the base href is okay
<daf> ah, right
<daf> sabdfl: yes, there is
<sabdfl> test@ and test?
<SteveA> daf: why is there hardcoded /soyuz etc. in the main template for rosetta?
<sabdfl> it no work
<daf> sabdfl: foo.bar@canonical.com :)
<daf> SteveA: presumably because the person who wrote it didn't know better
<daf> SteveA: what's the correct solution?
<SteveA> but I mean, where is it linking to?
<SteveA> we don't want the tabs etc. in the rosetta alpha
<daf> we don't, and I've removed them
<SteveA> so, where is the hardoded soyuz ?
<daf> it's not there on rosetta.ul.o
<SteveA> then that is okay
<daf> right
<daf> what I meant was that the locations of Rosetta, Soyuz and Malone are hardcoded relative to /
<SteveA> what does proxypassreverse do?
<daf> no idea
<dilys> New bug 2029 for Launchpad/Rosetta: Languages with country codes are not working
* carlos leaves for a while
<carlos> dilys: sshh, it's a secret
<carlos> :-P
<carlos> daf: is it the mozilla boot?
<dilys> carlos: you shouldn't have filed a bug, then :)
<daf> carlos: "boot"?
<carlos> bot
<carlos> :-P
<daf> no, it's something I hacked up myself
<SteveA> daf: are you happy with checking that the VH things work on your machine?
<daf> SteveA: yep, about to do that
<daf> SteveA: no, it doesn't seem to be working
<SteveA> can you be more specific
<daf> I can, and I will :)
<daf> http://localhost:8085/++vh++http:localhost:8085/rosetta/++/ takes me to the Launchpad! page
<SteveA> ok, try it with the /rosetta/ before
<SteveA> as in, 
<daf> before what?
<SteveA>   http://localhost:8085/rosetta/++vh++http:localhost:8085/++
<daf> yes, that works
<SteveA> how have you tested that it works?
<daf> I loaded it in my browser and it took me to the correct page
<SteveA> it goes to the rosetta front page.  have you checked whether there is a base href given?
<daf> checking...
<SteveA> for example, on the rosetta alpha site, https://rosetta.ubuntulinux.org/projects/gnome/gnome-applets has a stray "rosetta" in the base href
<daf> where is the base href found?
<SteveA> in the source
<SteveA> just after <head>
<daf> no, there isn't one
<SteveA> https://rosetta.ubuntulinux.org/projects/gnome/gnome-applets/index looks fine
<SteveA> https://rosetta.ubuntulinux.org/projects/gnome/gnome-applets doesn't
<daf> <base href="http://localhost:8085/projects/gnome/evolution/index" />
<SteveA> what was the URL ?
<daf> for a GET of http://localhost:8085/rosetta/++vh++http:localhost:8085/++/projects/gnome/evolution
<SteveA> can you try this GET:
<SteveA>   http://localhost:8085/rosetta/++vh++http:localhost:9999/++/projects/gnome/evolution
<SteveA> this should give you a base with :9999 in it
<daf> <base href="http://localhost:9999/projects/gnome/evolution/index" />
<SteveA> ok, great
<daf> is the trailing "index" supposed to be there?
<SteveA> so, you can send another diff to the admins, and this stuff should work
<SteveA> yes, that's meant to be there
<SteveA> that's the default page
<daf> ok
<daf> "signalizes"?!
<daf> (from the VH doc)
<SteveA> it is written by someone whose native language is german
<daf> with contributions from Marius :)
<SteveA> yes, marius implemented the virtual hosting, along with albert and vika iirc
<daf> ok, I've sent another request
<SteveA> spiv: can you delete my account from launchpad that I registered with the email address steve@cat-box.net ?  (if that's the done thing to do, I mean)
<spiv> SteveA: ok.
<SteveA> daf: might want to ping elmo too, to let him know to expect another udiff in the mail
<spiv> SteveA: done.
<SteveA> thanks
<daf> SteveA: elmo *is* here, by the way :)
<SteveA> here is where?  on this channel you mean?  
<daf> yes
<SteveA> I like the bootstrapping kind of thing where suggesting to ping someone actually pings them.
<daf> elmo: ping?
<SteveA> daf: do you want rosetta.ubuntulinux.org to be linked to as a tab from the UL website?
<SteveA> do you want this during the alpha?
<daf> lulu: did you say Limi was returning today?
<daf> SteveA: I don't care much either way
!lilo:*! Hi all.  Again I will mention that we are still behind on verifying group contact forms you've submitted, and that we've instituted a "squeaky wheel" policy to try to improve response time....if you want to get your service expedited, just message me and I'll try to up your priority.  Thanks!
<SteveA> will random people be able to get value from rosetta.  is it clear that they need to apply to be a tester at this stage? 
<SteveA> is it clear that there are a different set of logins?
<SteveA> limi should be around tomorrow
<daf> it is a matter of policy that people are approached for testerhood
<ddaa> spiv: I need some help to get started with the twisted-in-pyarch problem.
<spiv> ddaa: Ok
<spiv> What can I do for you?
<ddaa> help clarify my ideas
<ddaa> roughly, pyarch uses synchronous interfaces
<ddaa> problem has been found to occur even when the reactor is not running
<ddaa> although that is probably only a concern in test cases
<spiv> That's intriguing.  That means it's not related to the signal handlers.
<ddaa> So, internal twisted support needs to be enable only when the reactor is running or some magic variable is set to mean "we are running a test case in a process which uses twisted"
<spiv> I can't think of any other global-state influencing things Twisted does, though.
<SteveA> daf: ok, but consider youself someone who saw an article in LWN, or slashdot, then came to ubuntulinux.org, and sees a "rosetta" tab
<ddaa> spiv: that's the problem you tried to work around at Oxford.
<SteveA> daf: if this person clicks there, will they be given something useful, if they're not a tester?
<ddaa> The problem test cases did not use twisted themselves, that's why it was possible to segregate them.
<spiv> So, the problem here is that we don't know what part of Twisted is interfering.
<SteveA> if yes, then we should have a tab linking to rosetta
<SteveA> if no, we should not
<spiv> So we don't know how to test for its presence.
<ddaa> spiv: that's the root of the problem yes
<spiv> There's always the crude "if 'twisted' in sys.modules: ..." approach.
<ddaa> but I'm looking for a low-risk solution that I can implement before saturday evening.
<ddaa> twisted does magic things at module import?
<spiv> Nope.
<spiv> Well, there's minor magic for the import of twisted.internet.reactor, but otherwise, no.
<spiv> (and I doubt that magic is the problem)
<ddaa> So, a reasonable solution seems to test for reactor.running (real world) and some magic flag internal to pyarh (test cases)
<spiv> But I don't know of any other meaningful way to test for the presence of Twisted, if reactor.running is apparently not enough.
<ddaa> I'm going to brain dump random thoughts now. Do not try to make sense of them at first.
<spiv> Ok :)
<ddaa> One problem is that the pyarch code is essentially synchronous.
<ddaa> So I will have to wrap the async twisted interfaces into a synchronous interface.
<ddaa> Yes that's evil.
<ddaa> Since it is synchrounous, it might be a reasonably assumption that if a reactor is running, the pyarch stuff is running in a thread.
<daf> SteveA: oh!
<daf> SteveA: no, there shouldn't be a Rosetta tab
<ddaa> Also, I need my test cases to run in a running reactor.
<daf> SteveA: the alpha is not going to be announced to the public
<ddaa> Yet they essentially have nothing async to them.
<ddaa> The running reactor is going to be needed for two things at least.
<ddaa> To set the reactor.running flag so pyrach internal will know to use twisted.
<spiv> (test cases involving Twisted rarely need to run the reactor; iterating it manually usually enough)
<spiv> (and there are utility functions like deferredResult to help with this)
<SteveA> daf: ok, then no need for links from the UL site at this time.
<daf> SteveA: right
<ddaa> Another relateh problem is the wrap-in-sync problem.
* daf will be going out within the next 30 minutes
<SteveA> daf: I think it would be good to send a mail to the LP list clearly pointing this out 
<ddaa> One major idiom in pyrach is the use of iterators over tla stdout.
<SteveA> otherwise, the enthusiastic UL website team might link to you, or add a tab
<ddaa> Right now I can see two ways which might me able to do it.
<daf> SteveA: good idea
<ddaa> 1. assuming we are in a thread, and the reactor push the output in a syncqueue which is used in the iterator.
<ddaa> 2. manipulate the process by hand, that might be possible if processes provide a nice deffered interface
<spiv> 1. sounds reasonable to me.
<ddaa> 3. use reactor.iterate, but that might not be possible if the reactor is already running somewhere else.
<spiv> I'm not sure what you mean in 2 by "manipulate the process by hand", but it doesn't sound good :)
<spiv> And 3 definitely sounds wrong.
<spiv> I think 1 is the right approach here.
<spiv> You u
<ddaa> spiv: can you work with a process with an interface which is based only on deferreds?
<daf> SteveA: ok, looks like r.ul.o's vhosting is working now
<SteveA> daf: cool -- elmo made the change to VH.  rosetta pages now look correct.
<spiv> ddaa: I think the answer is yes, but I'm not convinced the question makes sense ;)
<daf> SteveA: ok, do you think #2026 can be closed?
<ddaa> What I want to do barely make any sense to start with...
<ddaa> I am thinking about using the twisted process handling code w/o involving the reactor at all.
<spiv> Oh, I see.
<ddaa> Since the code that need to work with process is synchronous to start with.
<SteveA> daf: looks like all those things are done
<spiv> No, the twistd process handling code very much depends on the reactor.
<spiv> s/twistd/twisted/
* SteveA wonders if there is a twisted.meltdown
<spiv> SteveA: There is an IReactorCore :)
<spiv> (which has a .crash method, even)
<ddaa> Then, what if pyarch code is invoked from the reactor thread?
<spiv> Well, it shouldn't be.  Just like blocking socket reads shouldn't be :)
<ddaa> Can you think of any way that will not cause a deadlock?
<dilys> Bug 2026 resolved: clean up UI for Rosetta alpha
<spiv> I don't see what's wrong with option 1 -- pyarch is in its own happy thread, and twisted's event loop is in its own happy thread, and they communication via the usual inter-thread methods.
<ddaa> Because, according to murphy's law, you can be pretty sure there is some code somewhere in production which calls pyrach from the reactor thread.
<spiv> Well, that code is almost certainly buggy :)
<ddaa> It's not buggy according to the current contract, which is "pyarch does not fuck around with reactors"
<spiv> Right, the bug wouldn't lie in pyarch.
<spiv> Or in twisted... it would be in the code that is incorrectly integrating them.
<spiv> You can't stop people writing buggy software with your library ;)
<ddaa> see, my goal is get production importd up and running as fast as possible, not to uncover new design flaw that will manifest themselves by random deadlocks...
<spiv> Right.  So I don't see where the deadlocks are yet.
<ddaa> Are you familiar with importd?
<spiv> What makes you think deadlocks are a problem?
<spiv> Somewhat.
<ddaa> I have no specific idea.
<spiv> Ok, so, forget about the reactor for a moment :)
<ddaa> Just that currently, nothing prevents from calling pyarch from the reactor thread.
<ddaa> So it's almost certainly done somewhere.
<ddaa> Somewhere = in the canonical code
<spiv> That's not too hard to fix.
<spiv> give me a sec
<ddaa> Okay. Forget about reactors. I think you have a pretty clear idea of the problem,
<ddaa> What's your take on the problem?
<spiv> Ok, twisted.python.threadable.isInIOThread() will tell you if you're in the reactor's thread.
<ddaa> kewl
<spiv> And should be safe to call even if the reactor isn't running.
<ddaa> Okay. That's solving it.
<spiv> (it probably should be a method on the reactor, but oh well...)
<ddaa> wait a min...
<ddaa> gotta meditate a bit about it. ..
<spiv> Sure :)
<spiv> Unfortunately, I'll have to go in a few minutes (same time as daf).
<ddaa> When are you back?
<spiv> After dinner, we're going out to a thai restaurant.
<spiv> I'm not sure precisely how long it will be, sorry :(
<ddaa> more like 4h than 8h
<spiv> I hope to be sleeping 8h from now :)
<ddaa> as you might guess, I'm not planning to go bed before that's fixed or I am unable to think...
<spiv> Ah, right.
<ddaa> (lightbulb)
<ddaa> as a quick hack, I can degrade to "non-incremental" if reactor is running...
<ddaa> i.e. just slurps the stdout
<SteveA> spiv: roche has a question
<ddaa> then I can build on top of that later
<ddaa> spiv: is the reactor code reentrant?
<ddaa> no... that would probably not make sense...
<carlos> spiv: are you here?
<carlos> funny
<carlos> SteveA: ping?
<kiko> spiv, is the auth bustage landed yours?
* spiv is back
* daf too
<SteveA> carlos: hey
<SteveA> I'm about to go to sleep
<SteveA> I read your email about authentication
<SteveA> I'll look into it tomorrow morning, if no-one else has tracked it down by then
<daf> carlos: which server are you having trouble with?
<daf> carlos: or is it both?
<carlos> SteveA: ok
<carlos> daf: with my local server
<carlos> and with warthogs one
<carlos> rosetta.warthogs.hbd.com
<carlos> SteveA: night
<carlos> spiv: I'm using alternateID instead of normal selectBy methods
<carlos> spiv: I suppose it should improve the SQLObject use, right?
<carlos> spiv: should I add it to the Wiki?
<SteveA> carlos: can you file a bug on the authentication problems you're seeing?
<carlos> SteveA: sure
<SteveA> that way, it will be plain whether I need to look into it tomorrow, and what others have found out
<carlos> ok
<spiv> carlos: Yes, please.  I forgot about that feature!
<carlos> spiv: also, I don't see a way to "map" a INNER JOIN inside SQLObject queries
<carlos> spiv: do you know if it exists?
<daf> carlos: what query do you want to do?
<spiv> Because you want to return columns from multiple tables at once?
<spiv> ddaa: No, the reactor is definitely not re-entrant!
<carlos> results = RosettaPOMessageSet.select('''
<carlos>             pofile = %d AND
<carlos>             primemsgid = %d
<carlos>             ''' % (self.id, msgid.id))
<carlos> that query
<carlos> with normal selects could be improved with INNER JOIN
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> wait, bad example
<carlos> seqzero = RosettaPOMessageSet.select('''
<carlos>             poSet.pofile = %d AND
<carlos>             poSet.primemsgid = potset.primemsgid AND
<carlos>             poSet.potemplate = potset.potemplate AND
<carlos>             potSet.pofile IS NULL AND
<carlos>             poSet.sequence <> 0 AND
<carlos>             potSet.sequence = 0''' % self.id,
<carlos>             clauseTables = [
<daf> grrrrrrrrr!
<carlos>                 'POMsgSet poSet',
<carlos>                 'POMsgSet potSet',
<carlos>                 ] )
<carlos> this one is better
* daf loathes the destructive behaviour of .sort()
<daf> I can't wait for .sorted()
<carlos> spiv: it's only to improve the queries, instead of a FROM with a list of tables
<carlos> daf: what's the problem?
<daf> carlos: I have to do
<daf> somelist = blah.blarg()
<daf> somelist.sort()
<daf> return somelist
<daf> instead of:
<daf> return blah.blarg().sorted()
<daf> this is one thing Ruby has right: .sort for non-destructive sorting, .sort! for destructive sorting
<spiv> daf: return (lambda l=somelist: l.sort() or l)()   ;)
<daf> spiv: :D
<ddaa> spiv: yeah... I was high on crack...
<spiv> (yes, that's unnecessarily compless :)
<spiv> er, complex
<ddaa> You know twisted is heavy crack ;-)
<daf> I don't think Steve would approve :)
<daf> what's the simpler version?
<spiv> return somelist.sort() or somelist
<daf> ewww
<daf> that's still smelly
<spiv> Well, yes :)
<carlos> :-P
<spiv> sorted = lambda l: l.sort() or l; return sorted(l)  is slightly better, but no longer one statement.
<ddaa> somelist.sort() or return somelist
<spiv> ddaa: return is statement, not an operator.
<ddaa> right....
<spiv> Oh, I get your point.  Yuck :P
<ddaa> What about just using two statement?
<daf> ddaa: that's what I'm doing :)
<daf> ddaa: I'm just saying I don't like it :)
<daf> bah!
<daf> ForbiddenAttribute: ('sort', ...
<ddaa> daf: I'm pretty there are for python programmers with weird fetishes, like ternary operators and sort return values :
<ddaa> * there are clubs
<daf> an aversion to destrcutivity is not a weird fetish :)
<daf> Python does have a ternary operator -- it looks like this: [value1, value2] [condition] 
<dilys> New bug 2030 for Launchpad/Launchpad: After authenticate, launchpad fails with a system error
<daf> carlos: you say running on port 8089 doesn't work?
<carlos> daf: it works
<carlos> daf: but as anonymous
<daf> or rather, it doesn't produce an error
<carlos> so you cannot debug the problem
<daf> hrm
<carlos> same problem with ++skin++Debug
<daf> I know why ++skin++Debug is a problem, but not the PDB
<carlos> daf: you can try it, rosetta.warthogs.hbd.com has the same problem
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> well, I did not check the pdb with the rosetta server because I don't see a way to test it :-)
<daf> of course :)
<carlos> but I assume that as it has the same bug, you will get the same problem
<carlos> :-)
<daf> I do get the same problem
<carlos> perfect, I thought I broke anything with my sqlobject changes
<daf> one techique I use is to switch the ports around
<elmo> eww, ternary operator's in python?  please tell me you guys aren't using that
<ddaa> There is a widthdrawn pep about that.
<daf> elmo: not really
<daf> elmo: but ['foo', 'bar'] [True]  == 'bar' and ['foo', 'bar'] [False]  == 'foo'
<daf> elmo: so you can emulate it
<ddaa> Guido said "as people are unable to come to an agreement about ternary operators, I'll just reject the proposal"
<ddaa> Or something just as smooth to the same effect.
<daf> I didn't like any of the proposals
<daf> they were all a bit ugly
<ddaa> daf, btw methink that's a case for using a tuple instead of a list...
<daf> spiv: any word on DISTINCT support in SQLObject?
<spiv> daf: None yet... is it a performance problem yet?
<daf> ddaa: yeah, a tuple would work, but is there any practical difference?
<daf> spiv: no, merely annoying :)
<ddaa> daf: no practical difference, but it's not intended to be mutable, so it should be a tuple. That's the most appropriate type for the use.
<daf> need to do list(Set(Foo.select(...)))
<daf> ddaa: agreed
<spiv> carlos: Hmm, I think there's a better way to write that example without needing to change SQLObject.
<daf> spiv: launchpad/lib/sqlobject/dbconnection.py(510)iterSelect(): TypeError: iteration over non-sequence
<daf> spiv: this is the error behind #2030, I think
<spiv> daf: Ok, I'll take ae look at that... I've got a workaround for that, but I want to think about it first :)
<daf> spiv: actually, I might have got the location wrong -- this traceback is confusing
<carlos> spiv: which one? Do you have it ? or where could I read about it?
<spiv> carlos: Just a sec
<carlos> sure
<spiv> carlos: RosettaPOMessageSet.select('''
<spiv>             POMsgSet.pofile = %d AND
<spiv>             POMsgSet.iscomplete=TRUE AND
<spiv>             POMsgSet.primemsgid = potset.primemsgid AND
<spiv>             POMsgSet.potemplate = potset.potemplate AND
<spiv>             potSet.pofile IS NULL AND
<spiv>             potSet.sequence <> 0''' % self.id,
<spiv>             clauseTables = [
<spiv>                 'POMsgSet potSet',
<spiv>                 ] )
<spiv> EXPLAIN expects that to be twice as fast... I don't know if that's really the case or not :)
<carlos> hmm, that change will speed the query?
<spiv> It's also not as clear :(
<carlos> spiv: interesting
<spiv> Well, EXPLAIN in psql thinks so.  I'd appreciate testing :)
<spiv> (In fact, I suspect the previous query might be outright buggy...)
<daf> spiv: buggy?
<carlos> spiv: no, it looks correct
<carlos> but If it improves the speed... the postgres parser is really bad :-)
<carlos> under my point of view, of course
<spiv> carlos: No, it's SQLObject's fault...
<spiv> If I'm correct, the currently generated query is:
<spiv> select * from POMsgSet, POMsgSet poSet, POMsgSet potSet WHERE poSet.pofile = 1 AND poSet.primemsgid = potset.primemsgid AND poSet.potemplate = potset.potemplate AND potSet.pofile IS NULL AND poSet.sequence <> 0 AND potSet.sequence = 0;
<spiv> vs.
<spiv> select poSet.* from POMsgSet poSet, POMsgSet potSet WHERE poSet.pofile = 1 AND poSet.primemsgid = potset.primemsgid AND poSet.potemplate = potset.potemplate AND potSet.pofile IS NULL AND poSet.sequence <> 0 AND potSet.sequence = 0;
<carlos> oohh, I see
* daf bursts into tears
<spiv> (actually, my proposed change will generate a slightly different, but equivalent, query to the last one, I'm just too lazy to retype it ;)
<carlos> spiv: I see your point
<spiv> I admit to being mildly concerned that the origial query returns twice as many columns!
<carlos> spiv: I'm looking at the logs now
<carlos> spiv: to check for it
<daf> spiv: oh, ouch
<spiv> carlos: The reason I was initially confused is that it's my understanding that INNER JOIN is the default behaviour when you say "SELECT * FROM TableA WHERE TableA.b = TableB.id;"
<daf> spiv: can you tell we're SQL amateurs? :)
<spiv> I could be wrong, of course :)
<spiv> daf: Well, the problem here is that SQLObject provides no nice way to do this, so it's easy to get confused :(
<carlos> spiv: well, it's the same thing, but postgres manual says that it's faster with INNER JOIN
<spiv> carlos: Ooh, where does it say that? :)
<spiv> Now it's my turn to bitch about it's parser ;)
<carlos> This is the query that sqlobject generates:
<carlos> SELECT POMsgSet.id, POMsgSet.potemplate, POMsgSet.pofile, POMsgSet.primemsgid, POMsgSet.sequence, POMsgSet.iscomplete, POMsgSet.fuzzy, POMsgSet.obsolete, POMsgSet.commenttext, POMsgSet.filereferences, POMsgSet.sourcecomment, POMsgSet.flagscomment FROM POMsgSet poSet, POMsgSet potSet, POMsgSet WHERE
<carlos>                     poSet.pofile = 2 AND
<carlos>                     poSet.primemsgid = potset.primemsgid AND
<carlos>                     poSet.potemplate = potset.potemplate AND
<carlos>                     potSet.pofile IS NULL AND
<carlos>                     poSet.sequence <> 0 AND
<carlos>                     potSet.sequence = 0
<carlos> spiv: so you are right we get a lot of extra rows
<daf> s/rows/columns/
<daf> ?
<spiv> carlos: Extra rows, too?  Ouch.  I don't have the sampledata to test with, so I merely noticed extra columns.
<spiv> (I'm not surprised, though...)
<carlos> I think so
<carlos> let me check it
<daf> yeah, PDB claims the error is at
<daf> 509             return iter(list(Iteration(self, self._connection,
<daf> 510  ->                               select, keepConnection=True)))
<daf> which looks vaguely familiar :)
<carlos> hmmm, seems like I was wrong and we only get extra columns
<carlos> I don't know why but I saw a way to get extra rows... but that's an offtopic now :-)
<carlos> spiv: http://www.postgresql.org/docs/7.4/static/tutorial-join.html
<carlos> spiv: a "normal" INNER JOIN is the same thing than a list of tables at FROM 
<carlos> but you can handle it in a better way with INNER JOIN so the query is faster
<carlos> with LEFT/RIGHT options
<carlos> so you can select which table will be the pivot
<daf> I thought LEFT and RIGHT are for OUTER joins only
* carlos is not sure that pivot is the right word there
<carlos> daf: we have lots of those queries
<carlos> about msgid and translations 
<carlos> I should look at it closer
<spiv> Except the SELECT * FROM TableA WHERE TableA.b = Tableb.value; case is a different case to SELECT * FROM TableA, TableB WHERE TableA.b = Tableb.value;
<daf> humph -- even list.sort is a Forbidden value :(
<carlos> spiv: From where do you get the Tableb for the first query?
<carlos> daf: zope error?
<daf> carlos: yeah :(
<spiv> carlos: Nowhere -- I'm not selecting values from tableB.
<spiv> carlos: I'm selecting rows on tableA by joining with tableB...
<carlos> daf: you could try to wrap it inside a browser.py method
<spiv> I think it's a dodgy shorthand, but it's a convenient one ;)
<daf> carlos: this is inside browser.py :)
<carlos> spiv: hmm, so you have that concrete value for Tableb before the query, right?
<carlos> daf: then I don't understand why are you getting it :-)
<spiv> carlos: Nope.
<daf> carlos: browser.py runs under the same security restrictions as the page templates themselves
<spiv> carlos: I believe it's equivalent to SELECT * FROM TableA INNER JOIN TableB ON (TableA.b = TableB.value);
<carlos> spiv: are you telling me that if I execute that query from psql it will work?
<spiv> carlos: Absolutely:
#launchpad 2004-10-05
<carlos> spiv: interesting, I did not know that
<spiv> Try select * from emailaddress where emailaddress.person = person.id;
<carlos> daf: hmmm
<carlos> daf: put it inside sql.py :-P
<spiv> (or select emailaddress.* from emailaddress inner join person on (emailaddress.person = person.id); :)
<daf> carlos: I could do, but...
<carlos> daf: It was a joke
<spiv> And EXPLAIN claims they're identical.
<carlos> spiv: ok
<carlos> spiv: so the inner join and the from tablea, tableb... will be always the same?
<carlos> we don't get any improvement?
<spiv> I'm getting identical query plans according to EXPLAIN ANALYZE, with the same speeds.
<spiv> (on a ridiculously small dataset, though)
<spiv> Anyway, you can specifiy INNER JOIN explicitly with SQLObject if you want to, it's just a bit evil:
<carlos> don't worry
<carlos> I will do some performance test before without sqlobject
<spiv> EmailAddress.select('', clauseTables='select emailaddress.* from emailaddress inner join person on (emailaddress.person = person.id)'), I think ;)
<spiv> Oh, actually, I think that'll put an extra comma in, breaking it.  Damn.  Oh well :)
<carlos> that's really ugly :-D
<spiv> Er, I mean:
<spiv> EmailAddress.select('', clauseTables='inner join person on (emailaddress.person = person.id)'), I think ;)
<spiv> Silly copy & paste.
<spiv> Anyway, it's probably worth checking all our uses of clauseTables to make sure we haven't made the same mistake everywhere :)
<carlos> spiv: I'm fixing Rosetta ones
<daf> spiv: wow, nice hack :)
<spiv> carlos: Great :)
<daf> carlos: looks like you're King of PQM again :)
<carlos> daf: I know :-(
<carlos> daf: seems like my postfix problem broke it again
<daf> oh, how did that happen?
<carlos> daf: I have as relay host my home machine
<carlos> and I'm not in my home now
<carlos> so all my requests were rejected 
<carlos> and I notice it after a day
<carlos> thus, I sent merge requests and star-merge before the merge was done
<spiv> After sending a merge request, aren't you supposed to wait for a rejection/success message from PQM before doing a merge from rocketfuel to $myarchive?
<daf> carlos: I don't understand -- if the emails didn't go anywhere, how can they have affected things?
<carlos> daf: I think they do anything to my local archive
<carlos> spiv: the problem is that I sent it before going to sleep
<carlos> and I did the star-merge when I woke up
<carlos> without checking it
<spiv> carlos: Ah.  I see :)
<carlos> daf: if that's not the case, It's not my fault then :-D
<spiv> The submit-arch-merge script doesn't touch your local archive.
<carlos> then it's not my fault
<spiv> It simmply sends a gpg-signed message saying "tla star-merge $mytree rocketfuel@canonical.com"
<dilys> Bug 2003 resolved: Implement edit personal information
<carlos> cprov: did you reused the code we have in rosetta to edit the people personal information? (name, displayname, password, etc...)
<carlos> daf: I sent a merge request with some sqlobject changes so some queries should be faster
<daf> carlos: cool
<cprov> carlos: no !
<carlos> cprov: :-(
<cprov> carlos: should I use ? 
<carlos> cprov: If you are changing those fields..
<cprov> carlos: i know this is really bad ! 
<cprov> carlos:  maybe we need to have a brief meeting soon, about reusable code produced by rosetta continuos Sprint , what do you think?
<carlos> cprov: well, we don't have much more code to share (outside our Rosetta sqlobjects )
<cprov> carlos: anyway, what you just said to me about Edit Person is interesting
<carlos> but I talked about that already (not sure if you were present, I suppose you were not)
<spiv> daf: Btw, I've attached a patch to 2030
<cprov> carlos: what i have implemented is poor, untested, quick&dirty solution and so far from what should be a good component 
<carlos> cprov: my code is not the best one out there but works :-)
<carlos> rosetta/prefs
<carlos> (but launchpad is now broken to see it)
<carlos> cprov: is something like the bugzilla form to change the user data + password
* spiv sleeps
<cprov> carlos: the same as mine, i just suggesting that if there was just one it could be much better :)
<carlos> spiv: night
<cprov> carlos: I see 
<carlos> cprov: we know that we only need one, but for the alpha we need it inside rosetta
<cprov> spiv: night 
<cprov> carlos: of course, the rosetta team is feeling the Release Pain for a long <wink>
!lilo:*! Happy big 24, Matt. :)
<cprov> carlos: daf : see you later, good night 
<carlos> good night
<sabdfl> night all
<kiko> man
<kiko> I need sleep
<dilys> New bug 2031 for Launchpad/Launchpad: PQM success or failure messages being bounced?
<dilys> New bug 2032 for Project Admin/General: Broken functionality at lists.ubuntu.com
<SteveA> hi stub
<stub> Morning
<stub> lifeless was interested in auth stuff too
<SteveA> lifeless was going to write up his requirements for auth
<stub> ok. I'm mainly interested in what permissions we are using (zope.Public, zope.View? canonical.Foo?) and recommended ways for running the dev environment at this time (add some principals to principals.zcml that happen to match rows in the Person table?)
<SteveA> right now, we're using two permissions: zope.Public (the pass-through always public permission) and launchpad.AnyPerson
<SteveA> launchpad.AnyPerson is granted to any Person in the database
<SteveA> you need to run the database to run the dev environment
<SteveA> you need to be using Persons that are in the database in your dev environment
<SteveA> there is a script to add a person to the database
<SteveA> don't use principals.zcml
<SteveA> soon (most likely at the sprint that starts next week), we'll be adding a more interesting security system that allows permissions to be granted based on the contents of the database
<stub> ok - so for right now nothing more granular than those two permissions. 
<stub> I think that is pretty much all I need for now - I'll give it a go :-)
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> with developing malone, right now, you're getting it working properly given the changes to launchpad while you've been away.
<SteveA> you mentioned that you'd done some stuff on the "bug assignment" changes
<SteveA> can we talk a bit about what the state of malone is, and what you intend to do next?
<SteveA> we also need to talk about portlets
* SteveA pings stub
<stub> Yo
<stub> re: BugAssignments - a SourcepackageBugAssignment and a ProductBugAssignment now has an assignee, which will default to the owner of the Sourcepackage or the Product.
<SteveA> I suppose we'll need a UI to change assignments
<SteveA> and, this is a point where being able to mail out would be good
<stub> Yup - the existing edit pages for the bug assignments will pick up the new field. I just need to update the tempates to display it.
<stub> Oh... and a widget to select an assignee (like the existing sourcepackage selector and product selectors).
<stub> I think the next thing is the email interface - I might do the soyuz portlets first since they should be quick.
* stub is on the fence
<SteveA> doing the soyuz portlets next would be good, because of the sprint next week
<SteveA> we'll be doing serious work on the soyuz ui
<stub> At least outgoing notifications. Handling replies and embedded commands are not an absolute requirement for the functionality.
<SteveA> yep.  I'd like outgoing mail to be done transactionally, using the maildir stuff in zope3
<stub> If you get some sort of a widget that lets you efficiently select a sourcepackage from a list of 1000, I'll be happy.
<SteveA> as it doesn't make sense to send out mail on a failed transaction
<stub> Yup - nice I don't have to implement transactional email like I did on the last project :-)
<SteveA> 1000 isn't all that much to store, hidden, in a webpage
<SteveA> so, some simple javascript should help there
<SteveA> if we need 10000, then we'll need to consider fancy javascript-does-web-request kind of things
<stub> Rendering 1000 items using tal takes time though.
<SteveA> don't render them with tal
<SteveA> use python
<stub> ok. Doing it that way should plug in happily to the Malone forms (so I shouldn't have to worry about efficient controls for now).
<SteveA> yeah.  It would be good to have a list of the controls in the application that will need some scalability work
* SteveA wonders about putting up a ScalableWidgets wiki page
<stub> We are going to need something more complex than that eventually though. I have pages where you select the 'product', and from that it should restrict the allowed 'sourcepackage' values to something reasonable. And the selected 'sourcepackage' should restrict the binarypackage. And the binary package should restrict the binarypackage.version.
<SteveA> hmm... co-dependent widgets
<stub> But for now I won't worry about that.
<SteveA> I can *imagine* the kind of javascript that would allow a bunch of widgets to collaborate like that, with a shared context object
<SteveA> it feels like it is do-able
<SteveA> with outgoing mail, where will mail templates be put?
<SteveA> will they be text files with %{varname}s replacement in them, then re-wrapped?
<SteveA> in one of my own projects, emails have replacements in ALL CAPITAL LETTERS, but that's for mails that are editable by end-users.
<stub> Hmm... last time I implemented something like this I just sent HTML mail and used page templates
<stub> I think text files with %(foo)s substitution is a good start.
<SteveA> I'm pretty sure a lot of our target audience will hate HTML mail
<stub> It would be funny but :)
* SteveA wonders why he used {} in the substituation syntax
<SteveA> there's a textwrap library (by greg ewing iirc) in python 2.3
<SteveA> so, I have malone tasks so far as:
<SteveA> 1. security: make malone with with zope.Public and launchpad.AnyPerson
<SteveA> 2. malone portlets for soyuz
<SteveA> 3. transactional outgoing mail for malone
<SteveA> 4. bug assignee stuff
<SteveA> what's next?
<SteveA> stuff so that we can use it for dogfood with launchpad perhaps?
<stub> Bug assignee needs to be simultaneuous with 1 - it is a mandatory field so forms won't work without it.
<stub> I think that is it pretty much
<SteveA> is there a notion of dependency between bugs in malone?
<stub> Yes. It is not being used for any of the rendering or searches though.
<stub> You can enter the information, but it ain't used for anything.
<SteveA> a simple text page listing the bugs that a bug depends on would be useful for launchpad
<stub> Yup - that and all the other useful reports :-)
<SteveA> I think we'd be able to start using it for launchpad then, but I'll need to check the wiki page
<SteveA> I'm not sure that the other reports are so essential.  Well, other than "what bugs are assigned to me"
<stub> Hmm... now that I think of it... the current schema only supports a bug being dependent on one other :-(
<stub> Might need to scrap the existing dependant column and add a new table if out use of Bugzilla is anything to go by
<stub> c/out/our
<SteveA> what about attachments -- is malone up to date with the new way of representing attachments and messages?
<SteveA> can attachments be added TTW ?
<stub> No. No attachments at the moment. I've got some bugs in Bugzilla about that. The first dependancy was 'migrate librarian to launchpad' which has been done. 
<stub> So I guess that is another item for the list.
<SteveA> do you know the bug number?
<SteveA> I suppose we need to work out how to do the librarian stuff in a development environment
<stub> Bugs # 1921 - 1924
<stub> (although they are actually issues ;) )
<SteveA> 1921, 1922, 1923 and 1924 ?
<stub> Yup
* SteveA finds it odd to consider opaque ids in a sequence ;-)
<stub> I submitted the bugs in sequence :-)
<SteveA> any ideas about making librarian work in a dev environment?
<SteveA> I'm getting worried about the weight of the dev environment
<stub> Yup - we define the high level interface and don't use it.
<SteveA> is there a way to make a dependency on librarian optional for launchpad?
<stub> Erm... we define the high level interface and don't use librarian... just a stub.
<SteveA> I suppose when I hook up zodb, zodb can be used as a librarian for development
<SteveA> does that sound sensible or not?
<SteveA> (haha, stub said "stub")
<stub> We have setfile, getfile, geturl etc. Just need to make them store the files somewhere (fs is fine), and generate URL's that launchpad serves
* stub punches SteveA
<SteveA> ok, fs sounds ok
<SteveA> can I add that to the malone work, or do you want spiv to do that?
<stub> We then cross our fingers and hope the real librarian works the same way in production (or perhaps we should test ;) )
<stub> I'm happy to do it, since I have what is needed in my head. If someone else has time though it would be great.
<SteveA> ok, I have you on the hook for writing a spec for the stub librarian
<stub> I don't think any other launchpad stuff is using it except for Malone?
<SteveA> well, buttress
<SteveA> and soyuz will eventually I guess
<SteveA> but malone first of all, sure
<SteveA> so...
<SteveA> 
<stub> ok. People should have a look at the bug and add any thoughts before it is coded.
<SteveA> 1. security: make malone with with zope.Public and launchpad.AnyPerson
<SteveA> 2. bug assignee stuff
<SteveA> 3. malone portlets for soyuz
<SteveA> 4. transactional outgoing mail for malone
<SteveA> 5. make attachments work properly, #1921 #1922 #1923 #1924
<SteveA> 6. write spec for a stub librarian that uses the fs for the dev environment
<SteveA> 7. maybe implement stub librarian spec
<SteveA> 8. making a bug dependent on many others
<SteveA> 9. dependency report
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> does that get us to the point where we can use malone for dogfood?
<SteveA> we may want justdave to cook up a script to import open bugs
<stub> I think 5,6,7 are in the wrong order
<SteveA> what's a good order?
<stub> 6,7,5 (where 7 is done if 6 looks simple)
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> what else before starting project dogfood?
<stub> Nothing I can think of, but I've said that before...
<stub> Oh... private stuff
<SteveA> ok.  I'll add this list to a bugzilla bug.
<SteveA> we don't need private stuff to dogfood on launchpad
<stub> Is that needed for dogfood, or post dogfood?
<stub> k
<SteveA> that's needed for when we use the golden database
<stub> Other stuff is more general launchpad issues such as bug 2005
<dilys> New bug 2033 for Launchpad/Malone: Tasks that get us to eating our own dogfood
<stub> I take it dilys is a bot :-)
<SteveA> dilys: say hi to stub.
<SteveA> I think dilys only has advanced AI features when daf is awake and at his keyboard ;-)
<SteveA> stub: please add whatever dependencies make sense on that bug, and add comments to track progress / issues / whatever
<stub> ok
<SteveA> https://www.warthogs.hbd.com/ScalableWidgets
<SteveA> I've noted the requirements you mentioned, and also that the Malone source-package widget needs some of this
<SteveA> Please add to this page for what you know about malone, maybe being a bit more specific about the requirements for the widgets than I have been
<dilys> New bug 2034 for Launchpad/Launchpad: allow 'count' method of SelectResults in SQLOS
<stub> oops.... https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/showdependencygraph.cgi?id=2033
<stub> justdave: Known bugzilla probem?
<SteveA> argh... what a scam
<SteveA> nominet, the .*.uk monopoly introduced new terms a few months ago.  they now want 35 quid to transfer any .uk domain names.
<justdave> wow, that's a funky graph
<justdave> no, haven't seen it do that before.
<lalo> printk("Help, too many green dots!")
<justdave> heh.  was just going to ask, is that like every bug in the system on that chart? :)
<carlos> morning
<sabdfl> hey carlos
<lalo> morning carlos, sabdfl
<spiv> Moaning, er, morning ;)
<dilys> SteveA: hi to stub
<daf> (morning)
<stub> I think dilys is a little slow
<carlos> X-)
<daf> well, those advanced AI features cost a lot of processing time
<carlos> hmm
<carlos>     ConfigurationError: ('No such file', '/home/carlos/Work/dists/launchpad/lib/canonical/soyuz/templates/person-join.pt')
<carlos> should I comment the reference and commit?
<daf> yeah
<daf> it would be nice to find who's responsible so you can chastise them :)
<carlos> daf: I suppose it was Celso 
<carlos> daf: he was working yesterday on it
<carlos> stub: do you want that I execute the import test with the new indexes you sent to the mailing list?
<carlos> to generate a new report
<stub> carlos: If you have time it would be great. Saves me some research, and empirical data is probably better anyway ;)
<carlos> ok
<carlos> stub: I can work in other things at the same time
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> seems like some changes I did yesterday broke rosetta :-?
* carlos is working on it now
<carlos> sqlobject.main.SQLObjectNotFound: The RosettaPOMessageID by alternateID msgid=u'_About' does not exist
<carlos> spiv: we had it as RosettaPOMessageID.selectBy(msgid=u'_About')
<carlos> and we check later if it's empty or not, is there an easy way to do it with the alternateID without catching the exception?
<carlos> well, I suppose that it's the "normal" way to do it now...
<spiv> Yeah, it is.
<spiv> For the same reason that Foo.get(id) should raise an exception if there is no row with that ID.
<carlos> hmm, the code looks cleaner now, catching this exception :-)
<daf> bonus :)
<carlos>      def poTemplate(self, name):
<carlos> -        results = RosettaPOTemplate.byName(name)
<carlos> -        count = results.count()
<carlos> -
<carlos> -        if count == 0:
<carlos> +        try:
<carlos> +            return RosettaPOTemplate.byName(name)
<carlos> +        except SQLObjectNotFound:
<carlos>              raise KeyError, name
<carlos> -        elif count > 1:
<carlos> -            raise RuntimeError("Duplicate PO file name.")
<carlos> -        else:
<carlos> -            return results[0] 
<spiv> That looks much better :)
<daf> definitely :)
<daf> we have lots of similar code
<carlos> daf: I'm fixing it now
<daf> where is byName defined?
<spiv> daf: by setting alternateID in the column def.
<spiv> carlos: You haven't updated the SQLObjectGuide?  I can do that now if you like?
<daf> aha
<carlos> spiv: no, It's a pending task
<carlos> spiv: I'm busy now, so if you can do it now, it's yours
<spiv> Ok, I will.
<daf> I think there's some code which follows the old pattern which can't be changed so easily
<daf> because the uniqueness is conditional
<carlos> daf: I only added the alternateID when it's unique in the database
<daf> carlos: of course
<carlos> hmmm and I did a mistake with poTemplate (we have a bug with the old code also) a template name is not unique 
<daf> I'm just saying that we can't fix all our code in the same way
<carlos> it's only unique inside a product
<daf> true
<carlos> daf: the database has it still incorrectly
* carlos prepares a patch
<daf> thanks
* daf goes to have breakfast while PQM deliberates over his merge request
<carlos> stub: could you apply this?: ALTER TABLE POTemplate DROP CONSTRAINT potemplate_name_key;
<stub> Can I put that in with the indexes?
<carlos> stub: sure
<carlos> I will send you the final list
<carlos> daf: could I remove xxxRosetta... classes?
<daf> please do
<carlos> ok
<carlos> stub: a new import of a po file (all rows are inserted) with your indexes took about 4 extra minutes than with the indexes I sent :-O, I need to do more testing to get an average
<stub> Don't worry - I think that answers my question. It is trivial to change indexes later anyway since there are no dependancies outside postgresql.
<stub> I'll stick in the indexes and the dropped key in a minute.
<carlos> stub: wait, I'm doing more tests
<carlos> stub: that's the time needed to create new rows
<carlos> I'm doing now the tests using those indexes
<stub> oic
<carlos> daf: rocketfuel has now the needed patch so the alternateID works now as it should
<daf> cool
<ddaa> hi spiv
<ddaa> I got started on the twisted process handling thing.
<spiv> Going well, I hope?
<ddaa> I'm doing the simple case right now, running  a command whose exit status is expected to be 0, and which yields no interesting output.
<ddaa> I'm mostly putting up the infrastructure at this point...
<ddaa> So, the plan is the codes which calls pyarch expects to be in a thread, that thread will sleep until the process is finished.
<ddaa> Process handling is done in the reactor of course.
<ddaa> The process can terminate  two ways:
<ddaa> 1. Everything's okay, unblock the thread.
<ddaa> 2. Something went wrong, raise ExecProblem in the thread.
<ddaa> Do you have hints about the right way to do that?
<ddaa> Sounds like a job for Deferred. What concerns me is that I am not sure that twisted provides any way to blocking communication...
<ddaa> I might just pass the exit status out to the thread through a synchronized queue, but there might be something more twistedish.
<carlos> lalo: canonical.rosetta.pofile.DEBUG does not exists
<lalo> carlos: indeed
<lalo> oh, I'll be damned, I didn't commit the patch that removes that reference
<carlos> lalo: also, the poparser is broken now
<carlos> and this morning was working
<lalo> broken?
<carlos>     transl = self.translation_factory(header=self.header,
<carlos>   File "/home/carlos/Work/dists/launchpad/lib/canonical/rosetta/pofile_adapters.py", line 412, in __call__
<carlos>     raise POInvalidInputError
<carlos> canonical.rosetta.pofile.POInvalidInputError: Po file: invalid input on entry at line 277
<carlos> lalo: I was timing it and the only difference between executions is a star-merge
<carlos> gnome-applets-2.0.pot
<ddaa> spiv: hints? Do you think a synchronized queue is the way to go? Can you think of a better way?
<carlos> #: battstat/battstat_applet.c:391
<carlos> #, c-format
<carlos> msgid "%d minute (%d%) remaining"
<carlos> msgid_plural "%d minutes (%d%) remaining"
<carlos> msgstr[0]  ""
<carlos> msgstr[1]  ""
<carlos> lalo: the line #277 is the c-format
<daf> "The rosetta-users@lists.ubuntu.com mailing list has -1 request(s) waiting for your consideration" - ?!?
<SteveA> daf: we don't need the ProxyPassReverse configuration, just the ProxyPass configuration
<SteveA> Zope 3 itself takes care of the ProxyPassReverse stuff
<carlos> daf: who is using it already? :-P
<SteveA> but, it does no harm
<spiv> ddaa: just a sec
* SteveA goes for lunxh
<spiv> ddaa: Yeah, getting the thread to block on a Queue.Queue is the simplest way.
<lalo> carlos: I'm looking into it, let me merge
<ddaa> spiv: thanks
<spiv> Deferreds aren't something you'd want to pass between threads, btw.
<ddaa> I'll keep that in mind... but do not believe i understand most of what I say when I speak twisted... :-)
<spiv> There has been some discussion on the mailing list about better facilities for interacting with threads, but nothing in the code yet, and I'm not sure it would help this particular case anyway.
<spiv> Or rather, I don't think it would offer significant benefits over using the standard Queue module in this case ):
<spiv> er, :)
<ddaa> I'm going to have more elaborate requirements soon.
<ddaa> Next step is passing one chunk of output in addition to the status.
<spiv> ddaa: fwiw, I get the feeling that you think Twisted is more complex than it really is (which is a pretty common reaction), but that's just a guess :)
<spiv> (Of course, my perspective on the complexity of twisted is somewhat biased, I guess)
<ddaa> Then multiple chunks... I will end up with  a simple type-based protocol through the queue.
<spiv> Right, a queue definitely sounds like the right thing, then.
<carlos> lalo: ok, thanks
<ddaa> Twisted is a big chunk. I'm beginning to grok it, but I ask you in case I'm missing some useful facilities.
<spiv> The main thing I think you might be missing about Twisted atm is Deferreds.  They are actually really simple, although it seems hard to explain this to people ;)
<ddaa> he, that's why I was asking "would a Deferred be more appropriate"
<spiv> Right :)
<ddaa> Ho btw, how can I know what are the reserved names in ProcessProtocol?
<ddaa> atm I'm making all the instance variable privates to be safe, but that's almost certainly overkill.
<ddaa> The twisted API doc seriously lacks documentation for instance variables...
<spiv> Just connected and transport, I think.
<spiv> (aside from the actual method names, of course ;)
<ddaa> Is there a particular convention in Twisted for "instance variable names which are safe to use in subclasses"?
<spiv> Nope.
* carlos goes to have lunch
<spiv> It hasn't proven to be a problem, which I find interesting.
<carlos> daf: the canonical wiki is moving to wiki.canonical.com
<daf> carlos: I didn't know that
<carlos> daf: that's why I tell you it :-)
<carlos> daf: the draft is ok for me
<carlos> see you later!!
<daf> later :)
<dilys> Bug 2030 resolved: After authenticate, launchpad fails with a system error
<carlos> stub: psycopg.ProgrammingError: ERROR:  date/time value "current" is no longer supported
<carlos> UPDATE POMsgIDSighting SET inlastrevision = 't', datelastseen = 'CURRENT_TIMESTAMP AT TIME ZONE ''UTC''' WHERE id = 79
<stub> Yup - looks like SQL object is quoting it as a string. 
<stub> I recall trying it too and failing - it will need a patch to do properly, unless someone works out a string that postgresql parses as 'current time in utc'
<spiv> Maybe try sqlobject.sqlbuilder.SQLConstant, or something like that?
* carlos looking at postgres documentation
<stub> Sounds promising - I'm not very well read in the sqlobject api. I couldn't see anything in the postgres docs that would help before, but another pair of eyeballs is good.
<spiv> Or else:
<spiv> class NowUTC:
<stub> Oh... soyuz had a similar issue and they are just passing datetime.utcnow() (with XXX: comments to fix later)
<spiv>     def __sqlrepr__(self): return "CURRENT_TIMESTAMP AT TIME ZONE 'UTC'"
<spiv> ?
* stub gives spiv a banana
<spiv> (untested!)
<spiv> But that's ok, I'll bet that banana is untested too ;)
<stub> You wouldn't want it after I've tested it ;)
<carlos> then ? datetime.utcnow()?
<stub> carlos: Try spiv's approach
<carlos> should I create that class? or where is it defined?
<lalo> carlos: gnome-applets imports correctly for me
<stub> carlos: You would have to create it (canonical.database somewhere I guess). Pass an instance of it through in the constructor and see if it works.
<carlos> lalo: I'm fixing a bug I introduced to be able to test it
<lalo> ok
<carlos> stub: I prefer if you suggest me a place instead of choose one random place under database :-P
<stub> canonical.database.__init__.py ?
<carlos> ok
<spiv> I'd vote for canonical.database.constants, but that's just because I tend not to put code in __init__.py files...
<stub> We probably want a single instance of it as a module global rather than having to construct an instance of it every time.
<stub> spiv: Sounds good. I'm not fussed :-)
<carlos> then? canonical.database.constants?
<carlos> and how could be done the single instance?
<daf> a singleton?
<carlos> daf: ?
<daf> actually, a singleton isn't necessary
<kiko> morning
<daf> hi kiko!
<kiko> https://rosetta.ubuntulinux.org/projects/gnome/gnome-panel
<kiko> raises an error, daf :)
<daf> yeah, it does
<carlos> kiko: morning
<kiko> how are you guys doing?
<kiko> daf, the only comment on the release would be having something about bugreporting in the Caveat section, but since you already have a Bug section there..
<daf> kiko: hmm, maybe I could amalgamate those two
<daf> carlos: the single instance could be done just with having "nowUTC = NowUTC()" in the module
<carlos> daf: so, it's a global var
<daf> carlos: module global
<daf> carlos: canonical.database.constants.nowUTC
<daf> (not sure if my terminology is correct here)
<carlos> and I will need to do from canonical.database.constants import nowUTC
<carlos> ok
<daf> actually
<daf> I think you might as well just stick it in canonical.database
<kiko> daf, I don't think it's critical, rock and roll it
<daf> kiko: I'm not sure whether I should push the Big Red Button without getting sabdfl's stamp of approval
<kiko> daf, you should wait for mark, really. give him a call?
<daf> kiko: sure, I could do, but it would be nice to have him look at the doc
<spiv> (I'd call the class _NowUTC, and the instance NowUTC)
<kiko> daf, calling him is a good way of getting attention :)
<daf> kiko: his ADSL is down
<daf> kiko: and probably will be until tomorrow
<kiko> daf, fax it.
<daf> :D
<daf> I don't have a fax :(
<kiko> but your neighbor does
<daf> they do?!
<daf> they never told me
<kiko> just print it out and bike down to the print shop, or have your kid sister do it
<daf> I think I'm going to reorganise the server, so we may experience a little turbulence
<carlos> daf: :-)
<kiko> soyuz team fastens seatbelts
<daf> I'll do rosetta.w.h.c first
<daf> ddaa/lifeless: "tla changes" is not printing permissions changes -- is this normal?
<ddaa> Looks like there is a bug in tla.
<ddaa> You need to touche the files for the perms change to be detected.
<daf> ewwwww
<ddaa> Assuming of course you are not using a hardlinked-to-revlib tree.
<daf> I might be
<daf> how do I find out?
<ddaa> Check the link count of files in your tree with "ls -l"
<daf> ok, I'm not
<ddaa> But if you do not know, you are probably not.
<ddaa> That's a dangerous feature,but useful because it really boosts change detection.
<daf> dangerous?
<ddaa> Can corrupt the revlib.
<daf> because you can inadvertantly change the revlib
<daf> right
<ddaa> In addition, perms changes in the revlib are not detected, so that can cause inconsistent permission info to be put in the archive.
<ddaa> These are relatively trivial and well known bugs.
<daf> if they're trivial, why are they not fixed? :)
<daf> let me guess:
<ddaa> Same reason as usual :-)
<daf> because the release process is f*cked?
<spiv> daf: touchy subject ;)
<ddaa> Ho, that's not the specific reason.
<ddaa> Here it's "because no one has bothered yet".
<daf> grumble
<ddaa> daf: feel free to step up.
* daf laughs manically
<ddaa> This stuff is amply documented in the mailing list archives.
<daf> I don't think I have the time to tackle it right now
<ddaa> Essentually, the trick would be to change the inode-sigs to account for permissions.
<daf> if I took the time to read the mailing list archives and get up to speed on the code, I might be able to fix it
<ddaa> daf: I not you volunteering as stable release manager :-P
<ddaa> *I note your
<SteveA> spiv: pig
<SteveA> spiv: piNg
<lifeless> ddaa: that was already done in a patch IIRC
<spiv> SteveA: pog :)
<lifeless> might be in the buggoo
<SteveA> did you update your interface in the authserver?
* ddaa hate patch trackers which turn into black holes
<spiv> SteveA: Oh, hmm!
<spiv> Oops, no.
<SteveA> also, it should state the contents of a user dictionary
<ddaa> lifeless: good news, I'm getting somewhere with the twisted process handling. I will probably not finish before I leave, but then it's going to be mostly a matter of filling the blanks.
<spiv> Ok, I'll fix that now.
<SteveA> also, what does createUser do if the email address is already taken?
<spiv> Return {}
<spiv> (it relies on the db constraints to enforce that; it will catch the resulting error, rollback the transaction and fire the error callback which returns {})
<SteveA> ok, that needs to be in the interface
<SteveA> it just said TBD
<daf> ddaa: I tried an amateur analysis of the current PQM confusion with carlos' launchpad--devel--0-patch-183..186, but couldn't work out why it was happening
<daf> ddaa: most of my analysis consisted of running "tla missing"
<spiv> Right, because I wasn't sure I wanted that to be the final behaviour :)
<spiv> (Hence the discussion of error handling in the bug)
<spiv> (TBD == To Be Defined in this case, which I realise now is not necessarily clear)
<ddaa> daf: the trick to unwedge the merge is to:
<ddaa> 1. tla revisions, write down the latest revision R in rocketfuel
<lifeless> ddaa: this isn't a wedged merge
<ddaa> ?
<ddaa> Something new?
<lifeless> this is rocketfuel log-for-merges being wedgified.
<lifeless> grab rocketfuel
<lifeless> do a star-merge with your branch, or anyones
<lifeless> log-for-merge will show carlo's patches.
<lifeless> If carlos has new patches, try merging them in, that might unwedge it.
<ddaa> I thought that issue was fixed...
<lifeless> ddaa: hahahahaha
<lifeless> if it doesn't, then I can sync-tree with those patches manually.
<lifeless> which I've had to do 3 times now.
<lifeless> I would love to have the time to sit down and do the forensics on the cause.
<spiv> This is seperate to the crossing-the-streams issue?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> AFAICT
<ddaa> I bet carlos is unwedging merges with --skip-present and do not do sync-tree
<ddaa> That would explain the missing patchlogs.
<daf> carlos: accusations are being made!
<carlos> ddaa: I did the sync-tree yesterday
<lifeless> well, I'm not aking bets until I do the forensics.
<lifeless> carlos: you should not need to sync tree ever.
<carlos> lifeless: I did the --skip-present
<lifeless> why?
<carlos> because my repository was broken
<carlos> but I'm sure I did not a star-merge before the merge request ended
<lifeless> asctually, tell ddaa. Its 2am on friday night, I'm not up to this.
* lifeless waves to everyone
<spiv> lifeless: G'night :)
<daf> lifeless: enjoy your weekend :)
<carlos> lifeless: night
<ddaa> carlos, care to describe what was your problem and what you did to fix it?
<ddaa> Not pretending I'll give you a better solution, but that will help me figure out what's going on.
<carlos> ddaa: the problem is the same you help me fixing in Oxford
<carlos> and I fixed it in the same way, but the sync-tree command was new for me and I executed it after lalo suggestion
<carlos> so it was one or two days after the break
<ddaa> okay
<ddaa> You are aware of the racy nature of that command?
<ddaa> and how you should always use it with a fqrev when syncing against a shared branch?
<carlos> ddaa: no, could you explain it to me?
* lifeless peeks in 
<lifeless> OH GOD NO.
<lifeless> Please guys.
<lifeless> DO NOT share 'FIXES' amongst the team.
* ddaa hides under a rock
<lifeless> thats like going to a friend who had a broken leg and asking for help with your sore stomach.
<ddaa> lifeless: people are doinh that anyway already
<lifeless> Ask ddaa/me/jblack/bob2
<ddaa> better tell them the whole story so they are not going to shoot their foot
<lifeless> PLEASE.
<lifeless> your scheduled analysis can now resume, thank you for your attention.
<ddaa> Okay...
<carlos> lifeless: well, the --skip-present solved my problem as the arch team told me, I thought the sync-tree was to help with the logs errors, sorry about that
<kiko> lifeless, it's very hard to know what is and what isn't appropriate to do when fixing a tree.
<lifeless> carlos: you should not perform any 'fix' without someone from the arch team.
<ddaa> carlos: that's essentially right. But sync-tree is dangerous.
<lifeless> kiko: ^^^
<kiko> sure, but somebody has deadlines to meet and a broken repo means delays.
<lifeless> kiko: we're working to reduce the number of problems you have, by introducing better procedures & workflow.
<daf> kiko: anything other than what you would do during the normal development cycle is suspect
<ddaa> What it does: get all the patchlogs from the given REVISION  and put them into the tree.
<carlos> lifeless: then, the is it ok if I execute --skip-present if I get this kind of break or should I ask always arch team?
<lifeless> carlos: do not execute skip-present.
<lifeless> its not the merge operator we use.
<kiko> I'm just saying you can't reasonably expect the developer to do whatever he can to get things fixed, so it's something to watch out for.
<daf> carlos: if in doubt, ask
<kiko> I understand
<lifeless> kiko: we have roughly 24x7 coverage: GMT +10 -> GMT - 8
<carlos> lifeless: I only execute it when arch tries to apply again the same patch I already have in my tree
<ddaa> If this adds some patchlogs for a revision that you have not yet merged, what get effectively recorded in "star-merge perspective" is "applied the patches then reverted the changes".
<lifeless> carlos: it won't do that if you follow the star-merge rules published a fortnight back.
<lifeless> but please, chat with ddaa.
<carlos> lifeless: ok
<ddaa> So a later star-merge into rocketfuel will remove from rocketfuel the changes you skipped.
<lifeless> I wanted to get the point in that: *what fixes lalo's tree is likely to break carlos' tree. Unless you understand the cause, choosing the solution is impossible'.
* lifeless waves again.
<carlos> ddaa: then, I broke any patch from rocketfuel?
<carlos> :-(
<ddaa> not saying that
<daf> lifeless: go to bed!
<ddaa> sayinh that using sync-tree is dangerous
<carlos> ok
<ddaa> and that you have to be aware of the danger before usinh it
* carlos hopes nothing was broken...
<ddaa> What is safe to do, and that hopefully you did, is to sync-tree to a revision you are up to date to.
* carlos will never execute sync-tree until any member of arch team asks for it...
<ddaa> wait a min please
<carlos> spiv: class NowUTC:
<carlos>     def __sqlrepr__(self, dbName):
<carlos>         return "CURRENT_TIMESTAMP AT TIME ZONE 'UTC'"
<carlos> nowUTC = NowUTC()
<spiv> carlos: ...and does it work? :)
<carlos> spiv: __sqlrepr__ asked for a second argument
<spiv> Oh, right.
<carlos> python does not fails :-)
<spiv> Ignoring that is fine for us :)
* carlos looks at the database
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> the select from psql gives me the date in my UTC+0200
<carlos> daf: how was the command to change the zone?
<carlos> LC_TIMEZONE=UTC foo ?
<spiv> TZ?
<carlos> TZ=UTC ?
<spiv> Probably.
<spiv> $ TZ=UTC date
<spiv> Fri Sep 24 16:10:57 UTC 2004
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> then it's not working
<carlos> or psql does not cares about that env var
<daf> I'd suspect the latter first
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> ok, it's postgresql which should be restarted with TZ=UTC...
<daf> hmm
<carlos> no
<carlos> I get always the same date
<carlos> and I executed tzconfig
<carlos> changing my timezone to UTC
<carlos> and restarted postgresql
<carlos> and I got the same date that I'm sure is not UTC
<carlos> because now it's 16:18 UTC
<carlos> and the date is 17:10
<carlos> so that's impossible
<carlos> but it's not a sqlobject problem
<carlos> UPDATE POMsgIDSighting SET inlastrevision = 't', datelastseen = CURRENT_TIMESTAMP AT TIME ZONE 'UTC' WHERE id = 1359
<carlos> that's the query that it's executed
* carlos does not understand it...
<spiv> looks ok here...
<spiv> carlos: show TimeZone;  ?
<carlos> from psql?
<spiv> Yeah.
<carlos>  TimeZone
<carlos> ----------
<carlos>  unknown
<carlos> (1 row)
<SteveA> stub: hi
<SteveA> just been chatting with mark, then with jim, about sessions of various kinds
<SteveA> I want to put some kind of cookie-based auth into launchpad soonish
<stub> carlos: Are you getting localtime in the database, or some sort of random time?
<carlos> stub: local time
<SteveA> mark wants to talk about doing session-based auth for xml-rpc clients.  Personally, I'd prefer that they authenticated on each request.  cookie auth in the browser is for usability (nice login forms) and so that you can authenticate across domains.
<stub> SteveA: Cookie based auth should be doable by simply storing the authenticated username in the standard session implementation (either using the ZODB or the Memory implementation as appropriate).
<SteveA> in jim's "client stores last access time" model, the session id held by the client changes on each request.  You need to trust the client to do this right, but if they don't, they can only make their session expire sooner.
<SteveA> stub: yep, i guess so.
<stub> SteveA: I've never quite worked out how Jim's model is supposed to work. Because the client stores the last access time, the server doesn't have it when it needs to clean up.
<SteveA> I've done that for a zope3 application before.  it was okay.  I had to implement various parts of the session stuff iirc, as they weren't implemented in zope3.
<SteveA> the server doesn't need it when it needs to clean up.
<SteveA> the server cleans up regardless
<stub> Yup - which means it might clean up an active session
<SteveA> the server and its GC says "Your session will last at least 48 hours.  I'll clean up some time after 48 hours."
<SteveA> the app can look at the session of a request and say "this session expires in under 1 hour.  I'd better make a new session and copy the old data to it."
<stub> ok - that makes sense. The Z3 API doesn't have to change to accommodate that either.
* SteveA tries to remember what he had to implement when he last used sessions with zope3
<SteveA> it was the component that stores the data
<stub> SteveA: Actually, with that model there is a race condition. The browser is sending 4 requests simultaneously. All will be dealing with the old session data (as no fresh token has been returned yet). Only one of the new sessions will take effect.
<stub> And any changes made in 3 of those 4 requests to the old-session will be lost.
<SteveA> hmm
<SteveA> yeah
<SteveA> well, what if you put a "see new" pointer in the old session?
<stub> It would work if we just kept the same session alive, updating a the expiry time. Which is pretty much what we have implemented already.
<stub> Just change the defaults from a 1 hour expiry with a precision of 5 minutes to a 48 hour expiry with a precision of a few hours.
<stub> (Or a precision of 48 hours even)
<ddaa> Mh... indeed something is borked on rocketfuel
<kiko> ddaa, ouch.
<ddaa> i mean, regarding the missing patchlogs
<ddaa> nothing serious
<daf> ddaa: you've worked it out?
<ddaa> not yet... and I'm going to have to leave soon.
<ddaa> I'll check when I come back.
<daf> no worries
<ddaa> that's it...
<ddaa> in patch-394, the patch-369 was removed
<ddaa> patch-394 is the merge from carlos immediately following patch-369
* ddaa frienly larts carlos for good measure
<carlos> ddaa: O:-)
<carlos> ddaa: then, did I reverted a patch?
<ddaa> I guess not...
<ddaa> I have not checked that.
<ddaa> When did you use sync-tree, btw?
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> I'm not sure, I think it was on Wednesday
<ddaa> archer do not have calendars, they count time in patchlogs ;-)
<carlos> ddaa: but I suppose we could see it from the time for that patch
<carlos> a 'ls' in chinstrap
<ddaa> patch dates are not accurate they are set by the client ;-)
<carlos> ddaa: I can certify you that my computer clock is correct, I'm using ntp to sync it
<carlos> :-)
<ddaa> is it set on UTC or on GMT?
<carlos> UTC+0200
<ddaa> are you sure your computer's clock is not set to GMT+0200?
<daf> ddaa: seriously, the difference between UTC and GMT should not be affecting our use of Arch...
<ddaa> daf: :-D yeah, I was just havinh some fun... that thread on gau was stupid.
<daf> ddaa: phew, I thought you were being serious :D
<spiv> daf: it's affecting your use of archers ;)
<carlos> ddaa: isn't it the same?
<carlos> :-P
<ddaa> carlos: there's a whole thread on gau about the difference between UTC and GMT
<daf> carlos: yes and no :)
<carlos> ok, it's the same, I prefer to live in the ignorance
<carlos> :-D
<daf> :)
<stub> So UTC isn't just GMT after the French got through with it?
<ddaa> That mostly matter if you are interested in unnatural acts involving insects.
* daf decides not to ask
<ddaa> merge request on the way
<ddaa> carlos are you using a local mirror?
<ddaa> for rocketfuel?
<carlos> ddaa: yes
<ddaa> when do you update it?
<carlos> a revision-library
<carlos> I suppose it's done automatically
<ddaa> Pardon?
<ddaa> So, you are not using a local mirror?
<ddaa> A revision library is a different thing....
<ddaa> rats... gotta go now.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> so it's not a local mirror
<ddaa> care to send me the output of "tla archives | grep rocketfuel" privately?
<carlos> ok
<carlos> daf: Could I assume that rosetta will be announced after the weekend?
<carlos> we have  a regression with the poimporter
<daf> a regression?
<daf> which bug?
<dilys> New bug 2035 for Launchpad/Rosetta: PO parser broken (again)
<carlos> well, I filed a new bug because I'm not sure if it's the same
<daf> ok
<carlos> it's the generic parser error
<carlos> and breaks any .po file import
<carlos> the .pot file works
<spiv> gnu-arch-users has been, uh, entertaining recently.
<daf> carlos: do you know which line is causing the error?
<daf> carlos: do the PO file test cases pass?
<carlos> make check pass
<daf> can you find out the smallest PO file that exhibits the error?
<carlos> #: charpick/GNOME_CharpickerApplet.server.in.in.h:2
<carlos> msgid "Charpicker Applet Factory"
<carlos> msgstr "Ffatri Rhaglennig Dewis Nodau"
<carlos> it fails in that msgstr
<daf> ?!
<carlos> I don't see any thing different there...
<carlos> daf: will investigate it
<daf> there must be something like that in our unit tests
<daf> try adding a unit test with just that message set and see if it still fails
<daf> I mean, if it still passes
<daf> well, I suppose you can look at it either way: either the unit tests still succeed, or that message still fails
<carlos> daf: ok
<daf> I've just tried that, and it worked for me
<carlos> daf: so the problem is not that msgset
<spiv> carlos, daf: I've uploaded a patch to that bug that might help diagnosis slightly.
<carlos> spiv: thanks
<daf> carlos: or the adapters are causing it to fail in some mysterious way
<daf> carlos: which file are you testing with?
<carlos> I was testing the import of all gnome-applets .po files
<carlos> and all failed
<daf> ok
<spiv> (Incidentally, both KeyError and IndexError inherit from LookupError, so that except clause could be slightly simpler)
<spiv> </pointless-nitpick> :)
<daf> spiv: patches welcome :)
<carlos> the ones without a plural expression had a warning that it's not available but the exception was raised and the ones with the plural forms expression only raised the exception
* carlos hates long process before he gets the error...
<daf> carlos: try seeing if you can replicate the same error without the importer?
<carlos> daf: without the importer?
<carlos> ooh only with the parser
<carlos> good idea
<carlos> what????
<carlos> daf: it worked now
<spiv> carlos: Eek.
<carlos> the only change I did was spiv's patch
<carlos> it makes no sense...
* carlos recreates the database and starts again...
<spiv> TemplateImporter and POFileImporter have a scary amount of duplicated (and nearly duplicated) code.
<carlos> spiv: are more or less same code
<carlos> so it's normal that the code is duplicated, if it's a way to improve it... ask lalo
<spiv> Well, it's just an impression I get from glancing at it, not an informed opinion :)
<carlos> daf: I think that it's related with the header and the database
<carlos> daf: first time you try to import the .po file fails
<carlos> seconde try success
<carlos>  /s/seconde/second/
<SteveA> spiv: do you know if there are any important passwords in the golden database yet?
<carlos> I should leave now, Will look at it later
<carlos> spiv: I don't see any extra information with your patch...
<carlos> File "/home/carlos/Work/launchpad/lib/canonical/rosetta/pofile.py", line 461, in append
<carlos>     transl = self.translation_factory(header=self.header,
<carlos>   File "/home/carlos/Work/launchpad/lib/canonical/rosetta/pofile_adapters.py", line 505, in __call__
<carlos>     raise POInvalidInputError, e
<carlos> canonical.rosetta.pofile.POInvalidInputError
<carlos> ok, I got the wrong patch :-P
<carlos> later
<spiv> carlos: Oops :)
<spiv> SteveA: Doesn't look like it.
<spiv> SteveA: The only people in the DB so far are Mark Shuttleworth, Robert Collins, Roche Compaan, Roche Compaan, Andrew Test, Steve rle Alexander testing, apasto, Roche TestX7 -- and the first two don't have pards.
<spiv> s/pards/passwords/
<SteveA> ok.  Any idea how hard it would be to discard existing passwords, and increase the size of the salt in the passwords for code that touches the golden database?
<SteveA> We can change the code in the plone product easily enough, and send roche a patch
<SteveA> we can change the code in launchpad easily enough
<spiv> delete from person where password is not null; is pretty easy ;)
<spiv> Actually, you'd need to delete the emailaddress entries too, but that's still not hard.
<SteveA> do you still have access to the plone server code?
* SteveA goes to sleep
<spiv> You mean the authserver on macquarie?
<spiv> (if so, the answer is yes)
<SteveA> no, I meant the plone website code
* SteveA really goes
<carlos> SteveA: night
* carlos is back
<spiv> I've never had access to that.
#launchpad 2004-10-06
<sabdfl> how do i use the arch-tag line at the top of a file?
<lalo> sabdfl: first you have to obtain an unique id from arch, and I don't know how to do that
<sabdfl> what's the line used for?
<lalo> arch doesn't use the filenames to "index" its metadata; it use an unique id for each file
<lalo> so that it can track renames and moves
<sabdfl> that much i understood, so i am curious what the tag inside the file is used for
<lalo> ah
<lalo> there are two ways to associate an id with a file; either in a separate file (that's what "tla add foo" does) or as a tagline inside the file
<lalo> if you're in a source tree, "ls .arch-ids" will show you the id files
<sabdfl> so i can just not put the tagline into a file, and use tla add as usual?
<sabdfl> i'm moving some of the soyuz objects from doap.py to a new soyuz.py
<sabdfl> where do i need to register that new file and its classes?
<lalo> if you put the tag you don't need to use tla add anymore - it's already added
<lalo> personally I prefer to use separate files (arch calls that "explicit" ids) all the time, but I think that's a matter of taste
<lalo> where is doap.py?
<sabdfl> i also prefer the separate id's
<sabdfl> lib/canonical/database
<sabdfl> i found configure.zcml
<sabdfl> is there anywhere else?
<lalo> let me check
<lalo> *possibly* pages.zcml and sql.zcml - you'd have to check case by case
<lalo> (I mean class by class)
<sabdfl> and do i need to import this new file (import soyuz) anywhere?
<sabdfl> or does the configure.zcml take care of that?
<lalo> no, zcml takes care of that
<sabdfl> erm, and what's the pqm mailing address?
<sabdfl> pqm@chinstrap?
<lalo> pqm@chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com
<lalo> yes
<SteveA> run uuidgen to make a new uid
<sabdfl> hey steve
<sabdfl> SteveA: 
<sabdfl> having fun now
<daf> sabdfl: Dwayne has invited me to meet with him in London on Monday
<sabdfl> daf: cool, come on over
<daf> will do :)
<sabdfl> daf: when are you planning to move your db access classes into lib/canonical/database/rosetta.py?
<daf> sabdfl: I'll file a bug on that now
<sabdfl> daf: i'm creating the base file
<sabdfl> i'd like to clean things up a little
<sabdfl> SteveA: when I send mail to arch-pqm it seems to be sending it as "mark@slinky" instead of mark@hbd.com, any idea how to fix that?
<daf> sabdfl: try adding an entry to /etc/email-addresses
<dilys> New bug 2036 for Launchpad/Rosetta: Rosetta database classes should be moved to canonical.database.rosetta
<sabdfl> daf: what sort of entry?
<daf> sabdfl: does the file exist already?
<sabdfl> nope
<daf> hmm, maybe Postfix doesn't use it then
<sabdfl> hmm... should I purge and reinstall postfix?
<daf> I'd ask somebody who knows it better than I do first :)
<daf> sabdfl: by the way, could you take a look at https://wiki.canonical.com/RosettaAlphaAnnouncement when you have the time?
<sabdfl> daf: looks good
<daf> sabdfl: groovy
<sabdfl> i'd like the alpha to be at rosetta.shuttleworthfoundation.org
<daf> instead of (rather than as well as) at rosetta.ubuntulinux.org?
<sabdfl> want to delay the penny dropping at red hat hq
<daf> right
<sabdfl> daf: we'll open up rosetta.ubuntulinux.org as soon as we actually announce
<daf> right
<daf> do I need to change the announcement in any way?
<sabdfl> but if it leaks, i'd like it to leak in a way that isn't immediately connected to ubuntu
<daf> I think the only other change we'd need to make is to the DNS
<daf> oh, and the Apache config would need tweaking
<sabdfl> i'll get thomas onto it
<sabdfl> (dns), apace will need tweaking by our admins@
<daf> right
<SteveA> do you have a file called /usr/bin/\[ in ubuntu?
<spiv> SteveA: yes.
<spiv> SteveA: it's part of coreutils, apparently.
<spiv> There's even a man page for it...
<daf> isn't it identical to /usr/bin/test
<daf> ?
<sabdfl> ok, how do i setup a new page under the /malone/?
<sabdfl> i guess i need to understand the traversal logic
<sabdfl> where is that enshrined?
<SteveA> sabdfl: if you just want a new single page, then use a <page ... > directive.  See malone/pages.zcml
<sabdfl> SteveA: i'm trying to fix /malone/sourcepackage/firefox/
<SteveA> I can't chat -- being dragged out to do some shopping :-/   May be around a bit later
<sabdfl> ok, chat then
<sabdfl> anybody else around to help with traversal?
<sabdfl> why do some interfaces just inherit from Interface, others from IAddFormCustomization?
<sabdfl> -
<sabdfl> -
<stub> sabdfl: Create a file /etc/postfix/canonical containing just a line like 'mylocalusername mark.shuttlework@canonical.com'
<stub> sabdfl: Then add the line 'canonical_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/canonical' to the end of /etc/postfix/main.cf
<sabdfl> stub: i think it's solved with an /etc/mailname of hbd.com
<stub> sabdfl: Then run 'postmap /etc/postfix/canonical'
<sabdfl> methinks we will need to tweak the postfix setup for Hoary to make this easier for users
<stub> sabdfl: That would work too :-)
<sabdfl> well, it only works because my local user is the same as my email@hbd.com
<stub> sabdfl: It would involve another installation question - 'what is your email address?'
<sabdfl> i wonder if .mailrc or .muttrc can be set to override all that anyhow
<sabdfl> glad you're back, i'm doing battle with zope3
<stub> re: IAddFormCustomization - the Z3 form generation machinery requires some hooks to work. That interface defines them
<sabdfl> and sqlobject
<stub> sabdfl: no idea about .mailrc etc.
<sabdfl> given the SourcepackageContainer glass
<sabdfl> how do i fix the traversal to /sourcepackage/mozilla-firefox/?
<sabdfl> i'll try to do a pqm merge quickly...
<sabdfl> so back to SourcepackageContainer
<sabdfl> currently, it seems to __getitem__ on the basis of a package name
<sabdfl> leaving aside the thorny problem of multiple packages with the same name
<sabdfl> the current select looks like this:
<sabdfl> return self.table.select(self.table.q.name == name)[0] 
<sabdfl> where self.table = Sourcepackage
<sabdfl> now, Sourcepackage has no name, just a sourcepackagename
<sabdfl> so it seems what's required is a slightly smarter search
<stub> The way I know to do that off the top of my head is to do sourcepackagename = SourcepackageName.select(SourcepackageName.q.name == name)
<stub> Then return self.table.select(self.table.q.sourcepackagename == sourcepackagename)[0] 
<stub> (ie. two steps) There might be a more efficient way of doing it in SQLObject, but I'm not familiar with it.
<stub> (SourcepackageName is defined in canonical.database.doap if it isn't already imported)
<sabdfl> what's self.table.q?
<sabdfl> i've moved the Sourcepackage / Binpackage etc objects from doap.py to a new soyuz.py
<sabdfl> and will do the same for rosetta shortly
<stub> sqlobject magic (or the sqlbuilder bit of it). self.table is a class (subclass of sqlobject). the 'q' stands for query - I don't know the technical reason the syntax needs to be like that. The expression generates a SQL where clause (in this case just 'name = "thesourcepackagename"'). 
<stub> You can just stick a raw SQL clause in there if you like, but you have to ensure you currectly quote everything in that case.
<stub> (so return self.table.select('sourcepackagename in (select id from sourcepackagename where name = %s)' % sqlrepr(name)) might work as a single query version
<sabdfl> how do we pass the connection to an SQLObject?
<sabdfl> i'm trying to set up a test harness where i can get quick access to one of our db objects at the python prompt
<sabdfl> hmm... sqlobject 0.6 seems to have many fixes. are we close to merging that?
<sabdfl> and sending our fixes upstream? he's calling for patches
<spiv> sabdfl: https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2020
<sabdfl> spiv: thanks
<spiv> And to answer the earlier question, SourcePackage.select('Sourcepackage.sourcepackagename = SourcepackageName.id AND SourcepackageName.name = '%s'" % quote(name))
<sabdfl> spiv: do you know how best to tell an SQLObject what connection to use?
<spiv> It depends :)
<spiv> For this case, I think passing it explicitly to as a keyword arg would do.
<spiv> (i.e. Foo.select(..., connection=your_connection) )
<spiv> Or possibly use SQLBase.initZopeless
<sabdfl> where do i find SQLBase?
<sabdfl> ah, got it
<sabdfl> now how do i use it?
<spiv> SQLBase.initZopeless(connectionForURI('postgres:///exampledb'))
<spiv> https://wiki.canonical.com/SQLObjectGuide is fairly complete these days.
<sabdfl> fsck, i've spent all evening banging on this, should have checked the wiki first, hey
<daf> spiv: hmm, perhaps canonical.lp.initZopeless should be documented somewhere also
<spiv> daf: Oh, right, good idea.  
<daf> spiv: also, you had some ideas about transactionality for standalone scripts
<sabdfl> more fun and games
<spiv> daf: Yeah, they're largely still ideas ;)
<sabdfl> if i import sqlbase and use SQLBase.initZopeless, then try to import another module which also import sqlbase...
<sabdfl> Traceback (most recent call last):
<sabdfl>   File "harness.py", line 26, in ?
<sabdfl>     from soyuz import *
<sabdfl>   File "/home/mark/projects/ubuntu/code/launchpad/lib/canonical/database/soyuz.py", line 27, in ?
<sabdfl>     from canonical.database.sqlbase import SQLBase, quote
<sabdfl>   File "/home/mark/projects/ubuntu/code/launchpad/lib/canonical/database/sqlbase.py", line 7, in ?
<sabdfl>     class SQLBase(SQLOS):
<sabdfl>   File "/home/mark/projects/ubuntu/code/launchpad/lib/sqlobject/main.py", line 179, in __new__
<sabdfl>     classregistry.registry(newClass._registry).addClass(newClass)
<sabdfl>   File "/home/mark/projects/ubuntu/code/launchpad/lib/sqlobject/classregistry.py", line 69, in addClass
<sabdfl>     raise ValueError("class %s is already in the registry"
<sabdfl> ValueError: class SQLBase is already in the registry
<spiv> sabdfl: !
<daf> ewww
<daf> haven't seen that before
<sabdfl> so tell me about canonical.lp.initZopeless?
<spiv> sabdfl: Somehow SQLObject thinks there's two classes with the name SQLBase, which is odd.
<daf> sabdfl: that's a wrapper around SQLBase.initZopeless, which calls it with the host and dbname from canonical.lp
<daf> sabdfl: to avoid us duplicating DB names in the code
<spiv> (which defaults to launchpad_test)
<daf> (and localhost)
<spiv> sabdfl: Where's harness.py?
<sabdfl> so i can just import canonical.lp and then run canonical.lp.initZopeless()?
<daf> exactly
<spiv> In canonical.database?  Ah, I see the problem, I think.
<sabdfl> spiv: it's what i'm writing, it will setup a connection and have the objects ready then end
<sabdfl> so you can do python -i harness.py
<spiv> Change line 26 of harness.py to "from canonical.database.soyuz import *"
<sabdfl> then immediately canonical.database.doap.Project.get(1)
<spiv> Relative imports are bad :)
<sabdfl> ok, so everything has to be "canonical.*"?
<spiv> Yep, otherwise you can get situations where Python thinks 'sqlbase' and 'canonical.database.sqlbase' are two entirely differnt modules.
<sabdfl> what's the correct python path setup?
<sabdfl> ah, as we saw
<spiv> Which seems to be what just bit you.
<spiv> From the root of launchpad, PYTHONPATH=lib is what you want.
<sabdfl> ok, it seems to be working, but i'll let someone else figure out the path stuff. phew, thanks
<sabdfl> btw, i have a feeling that the 0.6 release fixes some of the problems with fields that end in "id"
<sabdfl> man, sqlobject does weird things to you
<sabdfl> sourcepackageName becomes sourcepackage_name arbitrarily
<sabdfl> i see now there's method behind the madness, but it remains madness
<spiv> That'd be nice.. and someone added a patch to sourceforge today to improve selectBy and foreign keys, so you can pass SQLOjbects, not just ids.  The implementation looks a bit dodgy, but hopefully it'll get fixed up and included.
<spiv> Yeah, I don't like the default naming "style" much, and it's not completely overrideable.
<spiv> I just always explictly set dbName and so on everywhere to avoid that.
<sabdfl> any idea why vim keeps dropping to the next line when my line gets too long?
<spiv> What does ":set tw?" report?  Perhaps try ":set tw=0", if I'm understanding what you mean?
<spiv> (although if you're editing python, 80 columns is what our style guide says)
<spiv> (er, I mean 78 :)
<sabdfl> spiv: my tw=76
<sabdfl> does that normally jump down a line when you are making a long one?
<sabdfl> because the resulting code then does not parse in Python
<sabdfl> even if it looks neater
<sabdfl> daf: could you answer a traversal question for me?
<daf> I'll try :)
<daf> sabdfl: if you're having trouble with long lines, you have to either use () or \ to tell Python that a logical line is extended over more than one physical line
<spiv> e.g. x = (foo, foo,
<sabdfl> daf: so i need to let vim split the line, then put in a \?
<spiv>          foo)
<spiv> Python's happy with that.
<daf> sabdfl: I prefer to put () rather than \
<sabdfl> i haven't seen () used like that
<daf> sabdfl: Python effectively ignores newlines inside parentheses
<sabdfl> oh, that's sweetly inconsistent :-)
<spiv> I'm having trouble of thinking of when I have written long lines that don't involve parens...
<sabdfl> so here's the traversal question
<sabdfl> hold on, there it isn't
<sabdfl> hmmm... death by traceback :-)
<dilys> New bug 2037 for Launchpad/Rosetta: main search form should search products as well as projects
<sabdfl> whoop! managed to lose those tracebacks
#launchpad 2004-10-07
<sabdfl> daf: what happened to all the files in lib/canonical/rosetta?
<sabdfl> they were all deleted and added again?
<lifeless> sabdfl: see the threads on the list
<lifeless> bah, thread.
<sabdfl> hey lifeless
<lifeless> sort answer is: lalo sent in a bad merge, I've reverted it, and sent instructions on how to undo it locally, if you happened to merge in the bad merge yourself.
<sabdfl> erm... i would definitely have merged it :-(
<sabdfl> merged, and committed, and pqm's
<sabdfl> 'd
<lifeless> ok, chances are your pqm was bounced by me
<lifeless> I'm flushing the pqm queue
<lifeless> to ensure noone has surprises.
<lifeless> but you will want to follow my instructions.
<sabdfl> lifeless: i didn't get any instructions :-)
<lifeless> warthogs@ ?
<lifeless> I mailed em out
<sabdfl> ah, ok
<sabdfl> i'll check
<sabdfl> can anybody nudge rosetta.warthogs.hbd.com?
<sabdfl> which we should probably rename :-)
<sabdfl> spiv: daf: anyone here who can nudge rosetta.warthogs.hbd.com into action?
<daf> sabdfl: yeah, I can do it
<sabdfl> daf: why's it not up?
<sabdfl> daf: does it get rest to sampledata when it rebuilds itself? and how often does it do that?
<daf> it's not up because I started migrating it to the launchpad user and then ran into a few snags
<sabdfl> ok
<daf> namely, there wasn't a corresponding DB user -- I've mailed the admins about it
<sabdfl> solvable?
<daf> I've launched it again with the old settings
<daf> it rebuilds itself every 30 minutes
<daf> but doesn't reload sample data automatically
<sabdfl> "a system error occurred"
<daf> which page?
<sabdfl> malone/sourcepackage
<sabdfl> does it get the latest code every 30 minutes? could you do a code refresh?
<daf> yes, it updates the code
<daf> I refreshed it before starting it, so it should be up to date
<sabdfl> great
<daf> hmm, my laptop is really struggling -- seems 256Mb of RAM just doesn't cut it
<daf> I've seen this error before
<daf> tip: if you insert ++skin++Debug into the URL, you'll often get a traceback
<daf> e.g. https://rosetta.warthogs.hbd.com/++skin++Debug/malone/sourcepackage
<daf> it's something to do with the SQLObject changes spiv was making recently, I think
<daf> spiv has left to catch his train, by the way -- he'll be with you in a few hours
<lifeless> sabdfl: whats up ?
<SteveA> spiv: ?
<SteveA> daf: spiv turned up here
<daf> SteveA: ah, good
* spiv waves
<daf> spiv: how was the trip?
<sabdfl> daf: reloading the sample data
<sabdfl> yes, this would lose changes made, but I think the main idea is to add sample data on your own station, and merge that in to current.sql so that everyone else gets your new samples
<daf> ok, I'll have it reset itself regularly, then
<daf> spiv: you did leave something here
#launchpad 2004-10-08
<spiv> daf: The vegemite?  Please bring it :)
<daf> spiv: will do :)
<dilys> New bug 2038 for Launchpad/Database: Desirable sqlobject improvements
<limi> oh joy, new arch changes ;)
<limi> BradB|London :)
<daf> limi!
<limi> daf!
<limi> how's things?
<daf> fine!
<daf> how are you?
<daf> I hear you've been invading mainland Europe
<limi> been down with the flu all weekend, so - recovering ;)
<limi> only the nasty cough left
<daf> ouch
<limi> :] 
<daf> how was the conference?
<limi> and I sound like Tom Waits
<limi> conference was excellent
<limi> I saw there were some arch changes, anything I need to know, or update as normal?
<daf> I'm not sure, actualyl
<daf> I need to work out whether they affect me too
<spiv> daf: When will we see you? :)
<daf> spiv: sometime this afternoon, I expect
<spiv> daf: Chances are you just need to merge the latest rocketfuel.
<daf> spiv: I'm meeting Dwayne at 5:30
<daf> spiv: right, that's what I thought
* limi goes through the rest of the mails
<stub> limi: If you havn't merged for a few days I don't think you have to worry - just merge as normal
<limi> ok, great
<limi> where in the world is stub these days?
<stub> Melbourne
<stub> Which is quite possibly straight down ;)
<daf> spiv: how did your travels go?
<spiv> Ok, a bit rough :)
<spiv> The bus from Bridgend was full.
<spiv> And then the tube from Paddington had half the lines blocked due to a faulty train.
<daf> urg
<stub> BradB|London: Hows the launchpad setup on OSX going?
<spiv> And I realised I didn't know the address of the hotel, just that it was near Earl's Court station... thankfully a quick map purchase solved that :)
<daf> heh :)
<daf> I got a call from Steve at about 6 wondering where you were
<dilys> New bug 2039 for Launchpad/Rosetta: write a script for creating PO templates in the database
<dilys> New bug 2040 for Launchpad/Rosetta: allow searching for messages and translations within templates
<dilys> New bug 2041 for Launchpad/Rosetta: paginate Rosetta projects page
<carlos> hi
<carlos> lifeless: ping
<lifeless> carlos: pong
<carlos> lifeless: my last patch is 415
<carlos> lifeless: could I do  a normal star-merge?
<lifeless> yes
<carlos> ok
<carlos> thank you
<daf> spiv: is Steve around?
<cprov> daf: hi daf, yes he is here, do you want to talk with him now ?
<daf> cprov: actually, never mind
<cprov> daf: sorry I was slow !!! we are having a meeting with mark
<daf> cprov: no worries
<cprov> daf: ok
<dilys> New bug 2042 for Launchpad/Rosetta: PO import should update translation statistics
<dilys> Bug 1902 resolved: Can't add an assignee to a bug
<limi> SteveA :)
<daf> limi: you've seen all the bugs we've assigned to you, right? :)
<limi> yup
<limi> soon done with the mail catch-up :)
<daf> :)
<SteveA> hi
<daf> hi Steve
<dilys> New bug 2043 for Launchpad/Launchpad: make Launchpad development servers run under the auspices of the launchpad user
<daf> limi: whoops
<daf> limi: we changed our minds -- it's going to be rosetta-users, not rosetta-testers
<limi> daf: whoops?
<limi> aha
<daf> lalo: hi
<lalo> yay composite.
* lalo goes to the bakery, brb
<lalo> actually I don't
* daf goes to London
<lalo> yay London
* limi goes to lunch
<limi|llunch> ;)
<sabdfl> limi|llunch: when you get back, can you fix #1800 please?
<BradB|London> limi|llunch: Were you running launchpad on 10.2.8?
<lifeless> lalo: around ?
<lalo> I am
<lifeless> do you know what you need to do to fix your branch ?
<lalo> no
<lifeless> ok. First I need to know exactly what you did to cause the problem.
<lifeless> it looks like you used an =all file - an advanced feature of tla, rarely needed.
<lalo> yeah, I would like to know that too
<lalo> no, I didn't even know these files exist
<lifeless> did you run tla explict-default at all ?
<lalo> nope
<lifeless> did you run any third party tla scripts ?
<lalo> nope
<lifeless> that makes it quite a mystery
<lalo> I'd much rather start a new version and work from there. It is quite possible that I won't work on Launchpad anymore after next week, so I don't think it's efficient to waste one morning trying to figure out what went wrong in my tree.
<lifeless> we won't waste a morning.
<lifeless> about 10 minutes.
<lifeless> ok, do this:
<lalo> sigh.
<lifeless> $ cd your-launchpad-dir
<lalo> it is *possible* that my revlib went corrupted.
<lifeless> no, its not a misbehaviour on tla
<lifeless> this is a specific behaviour that has been enabled by a commit in your tree, for some unknown reason.
<lalo> let me fill you in on the history of the problem
<lalo> Friday I submitted a merge, and it failed
<lalo> when I tried the same merge in my local checkout of rocketfuel, it didn't fail
<lifeless> probably one of the random-segfault-on-chinstrap problems.
<lalo> then I found that my patch-135 was bogus; if I disabled my revlib, the merge *would* fail locally
<lifeless> oh, thats interesting.
<lifeless> there are string checks to prevent that, I'd love to know how that occured. are you using NFS ?
<lalo> I reverted 135, removed it from the revlib, and committed again; this time the merge succeded both locally and in pqm, *but* it had those bogus add/removes
<lalo> no
<lalo> no nfs
<lifeless> what do you mean when you say 'reverted' ?
<lalo> (in fact I didn't remove 135 from the revlib - I removed lalo@canonical.com--2004/launchpad--devel--0 entirely from the revlib and let it rebuild)
<lifeless> what do you mean when you say 'reverted' ?
<lalo> I removed the revision from my archive and the mirror, then replaced my lp tree with a fresh checkout to get rid of bogus patch-logs
<lifeless> ok, future reference: thats called altering history, and you should never ever ever do that.
<lifeless> it breaks referential integrity on a global basis.
<lalo> sorry, but I don't agree. What's the alternative?
<lifeless> its not a matter of agreement. Its a fact about how distributed systems interact. 
<lifeless> as for alternative, there are many.
<lalo> if I know the revision is bogus, either I revert it or I abandon the version
<lifeless> a) tag from the good part of that branch into that branch again,
<lifeless> b) tag from the good part of that branch into a different branch.
<lifeless> c) cacherev a good version of the same patch.
<lalo> I tried c too, before reverting
<lifeless> did you ask the arch team about this ?
<lifeless> or on #arch ?
<lalo> and b is what I did now
<lifeless> ok, for b, have you tagged before or after those bogus deletes where added ?
<lalo> neither. I tagged from rocketfuel and completely abandoned my old version.
<lifeless> ok. that will do. what was the bad merge that occured - was it from the now abandoned branch ?
<lalo> yes
<lifeless> ok, thats good.
<lifeless> so, for future reference, I repeat: do not alter revisions in your archive without discussing alternatives (we can even repair 'bogus patches' in all likelyhood) with someone on the arch team!
<lifeless> because referential integrity problems raise havoc - for you more than for me.
<lalo> I think you're not being pragmatic with this referential integrity thing. If I have control over all places the revision may have ever been referred to, "altering history" may well be the best thing to do.
<lalo> I wouldn't have done that, for example, if pqm used a revlib.
<lifeless> pqm does have a revlib.
<lifeless> if you had not mirror patch-135 to chinstrap, it wouldn't have been nearly as concerning.
<lalo> hmm. the reject message I got seems to imply pretty clearly it wasn't getting my tree from a revlib
<lifeless> that doesn't mean that it doesn't have one.
<lalo> ah well
<lalo> I mean, if it was using a greedy revlib to get my tree - is that betrer?
<lalo> better
<lalo> or even better - if it had my tree on its revlib
<lifeless> right, it doesn't auto-add, because we have some tests that do bad things to rev libs.
<lifeless> my point is that once that there patch hit chinstrap, you no longer had control.
<lalo> in this case I did due to company policy
<lifeless> ?!!??!!
<lifeless> company policy says no such thing.
<lalo> the only legitimate users that *should* have my patch are [me, pqm] 
<lalo> am I wrong?
<lalo> since I thoroughly checked that pqm didn't have it, then I had control
<lifeless> and anyone in the company who hacks on launchpad, who might want to review current status, or have a local mirror. there is nothing in the arch policy against either of those uses.
<lifeless> yes, you are wrong.
<lifeless> I agree, that in specific circumstances, replacing the revision is the right thing to do, but you have taken the referential integrity concerns far to lightly IMO.
<lalo> ok
<lifeless> at a bare minimum you should have emailed everyone with potential access to your mirror stating that you've replace the patch so that we can take whatever actions are needed.
<lalo> *if* a "bogus rev" situation ever happens again, I'll use "tag from within the same version" and then cacherev just to be sure
<lifeless> cool. thats a *safe* solution.
<lalo> at least for anything canonical.
<lifeless> I'd be happy (and interested) in figuring out the root cause should this ever happen again: its a serious bug.
<lalo> ok
<lalo> I don't really have much clue, but *maybe* I ran out of space in the revlib partition
<lalo> (I did run out of space, but I don't remember if it was in the same day as this happened, or even if I made any LP commit while I was out of space)
<lifeless> ah, that would do it.
<lifeless> actually, no it wouldn't
<lifeless> new revs are built in a ,,foo dir, and renamed to the final name.
<lalo> meanwhile, could you tell pqm about my new version? it's lalo@canonical.com--canonical-work-2004/launchpad--devel--0.0
<lalo> hmm true.
<lifeless> that will work straight off.
<lalo> really? funny then
<lalo> I submitted the request twice already yesterday and got neither success or failure
<lifeless> I disabled pqm temporarily.
<lalo> ah, ok
<lifeless> until we'd had this chat.
<lalo> makes sense.
<lalo> it may also be that the revlib has been bogus for quite long, maybe since I had bad ram, and the problem only surfaced last week due to some random coincidence in the commit
<lifeless> could be
<lalo> btw, when I argue it's because I want to understand your point of view.  In this case, you convinced me.  If I simply believed I knew better than you I'd shut up and not care.
<lifeless> heh, I'm glad you wanted to understand.
<lalo> well, I know more about arch than about i18n, and if you s/know/care/ the sentence remains true. I wish I had started *working* on it earlier, maybe I would be in the arch team instead of lp.
<lalo> now I'll get back to work
<limi> sabdfl: fixed that (#1800) earlier this morning
<SteveA> that's so confusing.  I looked at https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1800
<SteveA> and was confused :-)
* limi is also confused
<limi> of course, the accounts are not in sync
<SteveA> well, the counts are not in sync
<BradB> Anyone know how to fix the pg_type.h error when trying to build psycopg 1.1.15 on OS X?
<BradB> I did this: http://lists.initd.org/pipermail/psycopg/2002-December/001630.html, but it's still telling me it can't find it.
<stub> How did you install postgres? You might not have the headers installed?
<stub> The includes and libs are also often in /whatever/include/pgsql instead of /whatever/pgsql/include
<stub> BradB: btw. darwin ports won't touch your existing Python install so you can give that a go (assuming your python isn't installed in /opt/local), so it still might be worth giving 'port install psycopg' a go to see what happens.
<BradB> stub: The fact that it doesn't touch the existing Python install is the problem though, I think.
<BradB> http://paste.husk.org/1697
<limi> lulu: Amazon portlet added
<lulu> limi: thanks I'll have a look
<stub> BradB: Try 'env INCLUDES="-I/usr/local/pgsql/include" ./configure --whatever-you-had-before' or 'env CFLAGS="-I/usr/local/pgsql/include" ./configure ...'
<BradB> Same error.
<stub> What was wrong with trying 'port install psycopg' and letting darwin ports install a fresh postgresql and python in /opt/local for launchpad work?
<BradB> We'll find out in a few minutes... :)
<stub> If you go back to manually trying psycopg, there should be a confsomethingorother.log which will list the commands it was trying to run to test if pg_type.h exists. It might provide insight to why it failed.
<BradB> This'll take a long time yet...presumably I can go ahead with the RocketFuelSetup instructions, right?
<stub> Yup. All you need for that is arch and gpg.
<BradB> ok
<stub> It takes a while the first time if you havn't used arch before, so it might be worth getting someone there to shoulder surf.
<BradB> ok
<BradB> that tla my-id line: is that literally "tla my-id" or does some value belong in place of my-id? (i.e. the one that james [i think?]  is going to be creating for me.)
* BradB goes to bug james
<dilys> Bug 2031 resolved: PQM success or failure messages being bounced?
<stub> BradB: a literal 'tla my-id'
<spiv> But the firstname.lastname@canonical.com bit should be different ;)
<BradB> heh
<stub> BradB, spiv: Do you now if it is possible to do FooTable.select(FooTable.q.foo = 'bar') in a case insensitive manner?
<BradB> not that i'm aware of. i did a manual ILIKE hack in a previous project using SQLObject.
<BradB> So far things are seeming to go okay with port install.
<stub> Mmm... I need to do it with CONTAINSSTRING actually. So I could just subclass CONTAINSSTRING and make it add a lower() in the right spot.
<lalo> lifeless: all yay, the merge was successful and doesn't seem to contain any bogosity.
<lalo> *now* I'll go to the bakery; the oatmeal seemingly wasn't enough breakfast.
<spiv> stub: Yeah, there's no builtin way to do it with sqlobject that I know of.
<stub> Should be possible to make Foo.q.bar.lower() work I think
<lalo> stub: +1
<spiv> stub: Yep.
<lalo> in case you *are* looking for opinions, I find that a rather reasonable api for the task.
* lalo gets back to work
<spiv> (reminds me a little of http://svn.twistedmatrix.com/cvs/trunk/sandbox/cake.py?view=auto&rev=6369&root=Twisted)
<lulu> limi:ping
<limi> pong
<lulu> limi: are you working on the books portlet at themoment?
<limi> not at this very second, no
<limi> how come?
<lulu> ok - the display seems to be broken - only showing the heading, not books.
<lulu> also: in Documentation - could you move it to after the wiki link? cheers!
<limi> not possible, it lists non-folderish items first
<limi> sorry, folderish
<limi> anyway, it's probably only showing the heading since it was moved
<limi> I will try a re-index and see if that helps
<lulu> limi: thanks. let me know when you're done fixing it.
<limi> lulu: suddenly the books folder is at the root again - is anybody else moving it around that you know?
<limi> I moved it into the docs area an hour ago or so
<lulu> nope - only you. It's appearing in the docs area, but not at the bottom
<lulu> did it have something to do with the tarball?
<limi> no
<limi> that is the software itself, not the content
<limi> hm, just silly caching, it seems
<limi> :)
<lulu> limi: let me know when done - I've tried it in IE and Netscape and cleared my cache on Safari and Firefox. Still getting the problem on the books portlet.
<limi> yes, it isn't working at the moment
<sabdfl> limi: thanks, great
<sabdfl> stub: what's table x?
<limi> lulu: seems to be a bug in the ATAmazon product, I will report it to the author. moved the books to the top level for now, so the portlet works
<limi> will add the "More books" link next
<lulu> limi: thanks
<lulu> limi: headings and subheadings in Structured Text. I get a main heading with 2 - 4 spaces - can't seem to get a subheading unless I use html. what do you think the problem is?
<limi> probably something wrong in the indenting - will try to create an example document for you afterwards
<dilys> New bug 2044 for Launchpad/Rosetta: Rosetta should at the LEAST know about browser languages
<limi> lulu: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/examples/stx/
<lulu> limi: tx for that
<lulu> limi: let's keep that there for the moment.
<limi> I won't touch it ;)
<limi> sent you the URL
<lulu> limi: gotcha.
<lulu> limi:news item on canonical - can you set it so that they don't appear in the nav portlet....i assume this is the same prob as help centre items appearing in the nav.
<lulu> limi: what's happening on this issue?
<limi> it's doing what we are asking it to - showing both folderish and non-folderish items in the nav tree
<limi> which will cause items like that to show up - which means we will have to explicitly tell it to hide certain types that you don't want to show up
<limi> it can't magically guess what types you think should show up ;)
<lulu> limi: not asking you to magically guess - we have had emails on it - please refer to FAQ's appearing in the nav portlet - scalability issue. It's the same in news items...
<lulu> limi: in the news section
<limi> but I can't see your mailbox ;)
<limi> any other types than News Items?
<lulu> emails between us
<lulu> yes - all the help cenre (Documentation)
<lulu> centre
<limi> haven't seen anybody mention news items specifically
<lulu> in news on canonical 
<lulu> when u add items
<lulu> will they appear as a list (if more than one) on the index page?
<lalo> spiv: was it you who suggested that I try commit/abort via fetching the connection object built by InitZopeless?
<lalo> hmm, doesn't seem to be around. I'll use the mailing list.
<spiv> lalo: Yeah.
<spiv>  
<spiv> Well, by keeping the connection you pass to initZopeless.
<lalo> hello
<lalo> yes :-) that doesn't work
<spiv> Hmm!
<spiv> How are you calling commit/abort?  What's the error (or just silently fails to do so?)?
<lalo> give me 2 secs
<spiv> Sure.  I'm very curious about this :)
<lalo> ok, well
<lalo> the default setup of sqlo is "autoCommit" - meaning, it commits after *EACH* query
<lalo> so you can, yes, commit or abort at the end of the script - but it will be meaningless :-)
<spiv> Oh, right.
<lalo> so
<lalo> you wrap your connection in a Transaction object, and give *that*m to SQLBase
<lalo> then it works. Kinda. There are two or three very simple bugs in the Transaction class.
<spiv> What are the bugs?
<spiv> The iterSelect one?
<lalo> yes
<spiv> That's fixed in SQLObject 0.6, which lifeless will apparently sync into our snapshot sometime this week.
<lalo> the iterSelect two, actually, if you also consider the fact that a list is not a valid thing to return from an __iter__ method :-)
<spiv> Right :)
<spiv> Any others?  I already know about those two ;)
<lalo> (or if this is the one you know, then the other one is that Iteration has to have a __iter__ method to be passed into list())
<spiv> Yep, those are the two I know.
<spiv> Need iter(...) in Transaction.iterSelect, and __iter__ in Iteration.
<spiv> 0.6 has both of those fixed, and I've attached a patch to a rosetta bug somewhere to do the same thing.
<lalo> give me two more secs to check if that's all
<lalo> I was trying to commit those to my own sqlobject branch, and got lost in the conflicts :-)
<spiv> Heh.
<lalo> nay, sir, that's all.
<spiv> That's good :)
<spiv> Thanks for trying that out.
<lalo> yes. If it's known, and it's on the way to fixing, then it's good
<lalo> well, I *had* to :-) our import script is kinda broken if we don't have transactions
<spiv> Well, thanks for letting me know how it went, then :)
<lalo> np
<dilys> Bug 2011 resolved: Package browser
<SteveA> stub: hello
#launchpad 2004-10-09
<carlos_> morning
* limi shakes up the room a bit
<lulu> hiya!
<lulu> limi: Viking, you working on Rosetta UI today?
<limi> yup
<lulu> excellent :o)
<carlos> spiv: ping
<carlos> lulu, limi: hey
<limi> carlos :)
<lulu> carlos: howzit!
<carlos> fine, thanks
<cprov> stub: hi, have you seen my DB request on LP list ?
<carlos> did we have a sqlobject change that I'm not aware of?
<carlos> Traceback (most recent call last):
<carlos>   File "./poimport.py", line 99, in ?
<carlos>     options.potemplate, options.language)
<carlos>   File "./poimport.py", line 30, in imports
<carlos>     project = DBProjects()[projectName] 
<carlos>   File "/home/carlos/Work/dists/launchpad/lib/canonical/database/doap.py", line 60, in __getitem__
<carlos>     return ret[0] 
<carlos>   File "/home/carlos/Work/dists/launchpad/lib/sqlobject/main.py", line 1194, in __getitem__
<carlos>     return list(self.clone(start=start, end=start+1))[0] 
<carlos>   File "/home/carlos/Work/dists/launchpad/lib/sqlobject/main.py", line 1198, in __iter__
<spiv> carlos: pong
<carlos>     return conn.iterSelect(self)
<carlos>   File "/home/carlos/Work/dists/launchpad/lib/sqlobject/dbconnection.py", line 507, in iterSelect
<carlos>     select, keepConnection=True))
<carlos> TypeError: iteration over non-sequence
<carlos> spiv: the traceback :-)
<carlos> that script was working this weekend
<spiv> carlos: Did you grab the new SQLObject that lifeless merged in?
<spiv> Oh, this is a script taht lalo changed?
<carlos> spiv: Is in a new branch?
<spiv> Yeah.
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> dists does not reflects it
<spiv> carlos: It's not ready yet.
<spiv> It was a question, not a suggestion :)
<spiv> See lalo's post to the list.
<spiv> He fixed the transaction handling in that script, but it depends on bugfixes in SQLObject.
<carlos> spiv: I did a normal update of the old branch
<carlos> ok
* limi does the arch patch dance
<carlos> so
<spiv> We'll shortly have them merged in from upstream thanks to lifeless.
<carlos> What should I do?
<carlos> :-)
<spiv> Or use lalo's branch.
<spiv> See lalo's email :)
<carlos> move to the other branch?
<carlos> spiv: I saw it but I didn't know that rocketfuel was updated to do that
<spiv> I'd use lalo's sqlobject branch until lifeless announces that the SQLObject 0.6 merge is ready -- we're still finalising which fixes we need to keep :)
<carlos> ok
* limi is still amazed at how long it takes to merge changes from arch
<spiv> limi: Do you have a greedy sparse revlib/
<spiv> ?
<limi> I believe so
<limi> it's fast at some things, and slow at others
<limi> was there something I had to watch out for with regards to sqlos?
<limi> or sqlobject
<stub> limi: It is so much faster under Ubuntu - I don't think arch is at all usable except under certain Unix flavours, and OSX is unfortunately on that borderline.
<spiv> Yeah, it's been painfully slow for bradb on OS X too.
<limi> well, installing ubuntu on this thing isn't trivial
<spiv> It doesn't help when arch decides to some operations twice for no good reason.
<stub> cprov: ping
<carlos> limi: it's a 15" pb, right?, the "only" big problem should be the airport extreme
<limi> no, the big problem is that I can't wipe my current install
<limi> oh, and the airport doesn't work? that's a no-go then, as I only have wireless at home and in the office
<cprov> stub: pong
<carlos> limi: airport extreme is an unsupported device under Linux, Broadcom does not give us anything to implement a driver
<stub> cprov: Your database changes are in
<daf> arch peeve of the day: if I mistype my GPG passphrase into gnome-gpg while committing, the commit fails and I have to work out which revision it has just locked, run tla lock-revision -b and do the commit again
<cprov> stub: thanks, But i'm doing the deb importer tool and will work with it just at evening, anyway thank you very much :)
<dilys> Bug 2035 resolved: PO parser broken (again)
<limi> $ make launchpad_test
<limi> make: *** No rule to make target `launchpad_test'.  Stop.
<limi> has the command to rebuild the database changed?
<limi> daf? :)
<daf> yep
<carlos> limi: you only need to execute "make"
<daf> carlos: yes?
<carlos> inside database/schema
<carlos> daf: yes
<daf> oh, right
<carlos> make base if you don't want the sample data
<daf> or "make -C database/schema"
<carlos> daf: :-)
<daf> from the Launchpad root
<limi> ok
<limi> thanks
<limi> yummy:
<limi> $ make
<limi> * launchpad-2-00-0.sql is corrupt or has been modified
<limi> make: *** [check]  Error 1
<limi> bin/sh: line 1: md5sum: command not found
<spiv> limi: Heh.
<carlos> limi: you need to install that command from fink (I'm not 100% sure)
<limi> why the paranoia?
<limi> darwinports doesn't seem to have it
<limi> and I don't have Fink on this box
<carlos> limi: do you have Apple's development tools installed? I think they should have it there (or in their normal system)
<limi> yes I do, and no they don't ;)
* limi goes for lunch and will deal with it afterwards
<carlos> ok
<carlos> limi: later
<carlos> daf: hey, the .po file import takes only 5 minutes in my computer!!
<daf> carlos: cool!
<daf> carlos: with which changes?
<carlos> daf: none from my part, only a star-merge
<carlos> and the bug I found last week is fixed also
<spiv> lalo's changes probably helped... it was apparently doing a commit after every sql statement (via sqlobject's autoCommit feature)
<daf> oh, right
<daf> uggghghgh
<spiv> See his email to launchpad for details.
<daf> no wonder it was so slow
<daf> spiv: so Lalo's changes depend on SQLObject 0.6, but it looks like that's going to get synced in soonish, right?
<stub> daf: sqlobject has been imported, but lifeless still needs to merge back our local mods (native datetime & Unicode, and maybe another SteveA made before I started)
<spiv> daf: Yeah, or, use lalo's branch in the meantime.
<daf> ok
<carlos> shower time..
* carlos away
<dilys> Bug 2044 resolved: Rosetta should at the LEAST know about browser languages
<dilys> New bug 2045 for Launchpad/Launchpad: Debug skin & authentication don't mix
<limi> heh, the first link I click on in Rosetta gives me an error
<limi> Module canonical.metazcml, line 148, in publishTraverse
<limi> traversed_to = getattr(self.context, self._getter)(name)
<limi> Module canonical.rosetta.domain, line 27, in product
<limi> for p in self.context.rosettaProducts():
<limi> AttributeError: 'SoyuzProject' object has no attribute 'rosettaProducts'
<limi> http://localhost:8085/++skin++Debug/rosetta/projects/gnome/gnome-panel
<limi> and when searching:
<limi> AttributeError: 'Projects' object has no attribute 'search
<limi> daf: am I missing something here?
<daf> I think somebody broke something :)
<spiv> Hmm, that's probably related to stuff I've been doing.
<spiv> I'll take a look now.
<limi> thanks
<stub> Is the python reference guide installed with Ubuntu anywhere?
* stub can't find it
<limi> spiv: any progress?
<daf> spiv: we're still scratching our heads over it
<daf> um
<daf> limi: that was for you
<limi> ok
<limi> so it isn't working for you guys either?
<daf> nope
<daf> limi: ok, we've found the bug
<limi> great
<daf> (and the fix :))
<spiv> limi: I'm mirrioringlimi: I'm imirrioring etc the fix now.
<limi> quite efficient mirroring you have there ;)
<spiv> Heh
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> so, I submitted a merge to pqm
<SteveA> and it looks like it is spinning in tla on chinstrap
<jblack> huh. interesting.
<SteveA> run top to see
<jblack> Yeah. I see it
<SteveA> so, we have james troup here
<SteveA> we have coders here who would like to keep sprinting
<jblack> elmo: can you strace it for me please? 
<SteveA> and I'm worried I have a broken tree
<SteveA> or a broken whatever
<daf> limi: PQM is broken, so perhaps you should apply the fix locally so you can get some work done :)
<limi> ouch
<limi> what is the fix?
<jblack> limi: First, to figure out why tla's in a loop.
<limi> because it sucks, obviously
<limi> :] 
<jblack> Heh.
<jblack> be nice to me. This is my day off. ;) 
<daf> limi: delete a few lines from a ZCML file
<spiv> limi: I can privmsg the patch to you
<spiv> It's short :)
<limi> jblack: I'm being mean to Tom Lord, not you ;)
<jblack> Oh, in that case, cheerio.
<limi> hehe
<jblack> elmo: Ping
<limi> spiv: please do
<spiv> Ok.
<SteveA> jblack: elmo was pingged
<jblack> sorry. I thought you said he was here
<SteveA> he is
<SteveA> well...
<spiv> jblack: He's a popular guy
<SteveA> he's talking right now with someone
<spiv> Like yourself ;)
<SteveA> argh
<SteveA> <jblack> elmo: there's a tla binary running on cs thats in a tight loop. can you use your super awsome powers of root to strace it for me please, and see what sort of syscalls its making? 
<elmo_> this needs to be #lunchpad
<SteveA>  #lynchpad
<spiv> #punchlad
<elmo_> #lynchtlapad
<elmo_> so, like is there likely to be anything sensitive in this trace?
* jblack tries to remember the program that shows what files a binary has open
<daf> lsof
<elmo_> (gpg stuff, passwords)
<SteveA> elmo_: we'll give you a list of passwords that you can grep out of the trace
<jblack> Oh, no.
<elmo_>  /home/james/steves-password
* SteveA reads the trace
<jblack> what are the two involved FQVNs, btw? 
<carlos> Which exception should be raised when we get an error that it's because the database was not populated with the default data? (it's something that should always be there)
<SteveA> jblack: I don't know.  I just run "submit arch merge"
<SteveA> I can tell you my tree version, though
<SteveA> you can get the code from my mirror on steve.alexander@canonical.com
<jblack> stevea: I've got yours.
<jblack> I don't know where pqm thinks its archive is, or what revision its merging into though. .arch-params is locked down.
<carlos> RuntimeError?
<SteveA> can you give elmo a harmless command to run to find out?
<jblack> yeah...
<jblack> in one of your working copies, type a tla logs --merges, and see if you can pick out a line referring to rocketfuel@canonical.com--2004/???-???-???
<jblack> I'd grep it if I were you. it'll probably be noisy
<SteveA> jblack: who do you want to do that ?
<SteveA> I don't think rf uses a --2004 on the end
<jblack> I'll do it. I have access to your archive.
<SteveA> cool
<jblack> 
<SteveA> (speechless)
<SteveA> jblack: any ideas so far?
<jblack> not yet. I'm mirroing the archives onto my machine so that I can see if the merge breaks here.
* SteveA waits for jblack to say "merging..." and then quit unexpectedly
<jblack> stevea: is that systrace ok? 
<jblack> that would really help a lot. that'll tell me what the programs up to
<SteveA> the systrace is in ~james/steves-password
<SteveA> that was a joke from james
<SteveA> I'll punch him for you
<jblack> You had done soyuz changes, correct? 
<spiv> Steve says he made changes in launchpad's lib/canonical
<spiv> But not in lib/canonical/soyuz
<jblack> Ok. I'll look at launchpad first.
<jblack> I saw some ENOENTS for soyuz patches.
<spiv> Oh, you mean the soyuz category?
<spiv> We haven't used that for a couple of months now.
<spiv> But -- it got tagged into launchpad at some point in its history.
<spiv> (I might have my terminology slightly confused)
* jblack hums a noisless tune as he gets both seves lp and rf's lp at the same time.
<spiv> ps says the offending tla process's command line was tla star-merge steve.alexander@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0
<spiv> s/was/is/  ;)
<jblack> Yeah. I got tricked because of the earlier patchlogs. 
<jblack> I'm up to 50 and 369
<jblack> 411
<jblack> Ok. it was trying to take your 54-57. lets delta those
<jblack> I don't see anything offhand that looks weird.
<jblack> and whats more, I can perform the star-merge here.
<jblack> steve, I don't know what's wrong.
<jblack> I can perform the star merge that pqm's trying right here, without a problem. Even using the same binary off of cs
<jblack> so your problem is definitely (checks BOFH book) cosmic rays
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> I'll ask mark to order more lead for the machine room
<SteveA> in the meantime, do we keep it running to point lifeless at?
<SteveA> or do we kill it?
<SteveA> or what?
<spiv> I say we take a core dump of it, and email to lifeless ;)
<jblack> I'd um...
<jblack> Yeah. do that.
<jblack> I don't know how much good it'll do him, as the binary is stripped.
* Keybuk prods random people
* jblack randomly ouches
<jblack> You could try hitting keybuck up. he's pretty smart.
<jblack> keybuk: your favorite tool is acting up on chinstrap. 
<Keybuk> I'm shocked :p
<jblack> the star-merge performs just fine on my machine, but on cs its gone crazy. 
<Keybuk> doesn't chinstrap run a jurassic version of tla?
<jblack> Actually, no.
<jblack> 1.2.1
<Keybuk> ah ok
<jblack> besides. I thought of that. I even copied over cs's binary to my machine and gave it a whirl. no problem
<jblack> While I could be more help to you, Steve, but with it working just fine here... <shrug>
<dilys> Bug 1915 resolved: Release the Alpha version of Rosetta
<spiv> jblack: I was just thinking that the 500Mb of core dump would get his attention ;)
<jblack> well, if tla runs long enough, that will happen.
<jblack> there's probably a couple memleaks in there.
<spiv> jblack:  7131 pqm       18   0  670m 670m  864 R 68.1 18.6 166:03.00 tla
<jblack> Oh. Its still growing.
<jblack> Yeah. Kill it.
<spiv> It was under 500 when I first looked :)
<limi> OMFG
<limi> :)
<limi> "a few memory leaks"
<limi> heh
<jblack> limi: they're very small ones.
<jblack> when tla runs normally, it probably leaks all of 500 bytes.
<SteveA> I want someone to attach gdb to tla on chinstrap...
<daf> so, what's 670M / 500B?
<SteveA> but then again, it is stripped
<SteveA> arse, why is it stripped?
<jblack> but if it gets stuck in a loop for a zillion loops, it can add up
<jblack> stevea: you may not even get a core at all. depends on the ulimit
<daf> SteveA: things are stripped as a rule
<SteveA> jblack: don't want a core.  want to attach gdb to the process
<daf> limi: how's it going?
<jblack> you won't ge that without symbols, I'm afraid.
<daf> limi: did you manage to get Launchpad running again?
<limi> daf: good, routing around arch here for the moment, doing JS work
<limi> daf: let me quickly apply the patch spiv sent me
<daf> limi: great!
<jblack> Sorry I couldn't be mroe help. is there something else I can do for you? 
<SteveA> jblack: indeed.  why is experimental code stripped?  ;-)
* SteveA wonders when lifeless will wake up
<jblack> tla-1.2 isn't experimental.
<jblack> lifeless went to be about....
<SteveA> dude, tla is experimental ;-)
<jblack> 3 hours ago\
<daf> if it got installed from a Debian package, there's your answer
<spiv> jblack: this broke about 3 hours ago ;)
<SteveA> ooh
<jblack> btw, you guys will like the new tla help
<SteveA> is it shorter?
<jblack> Oh yeah.
<jblack> its broken up into categories.
<SteveA> is it an info style hypertext application written in a variant of scheme?
<SteveA> cool
<jblack> nah. scheme wasn't quite right. we went with prolog this time.
<SteveA> yes
<spiv> :D
<elmo_> we're using a tla from rob
<elmo_> have a look in my home dir, I guess
<jblack> elmo: Not according to the release id? 
<jblack> Oh. pqm might have a different path. I didn't think of that
<spiv> What's /proc/7131/exe ?
<elmo_> tla_1.2.2-1integration1_i386.deb
<elmo_> lrwxrwxrwx    1 pqm      warthogs        0 Sep 28 17:15 /proc/7131/exe -> /usr/bin/tla
<spiv> jblack: Hmm, you said you copied and tried that binary?
<jblack> Yeah. thats the one I did
<jblack> that says its 1.2.1
<elmo_> whatever it says, it has the same sha1sum as the binary in the .deb in my homedir
<jblack> *the 1.2.1 that Tom released, not the one I released. 
<jblack> ok. I'm gone.
<jblack> Unless there's something diffreent you guys need. for this one though, you'll need robert to get any further.
<spiv> Well, I can run that star-merge in my account on rocketfuel without trouble...
<jblack> yeah. same thing for me.
<jblack> that was the firght thing I thought of trying.
<spiv> Ah :)
<spiv> jblack: Is there anything we should preserve to help robert debug this?
<jblack> if that had worked, then i could have built a binary with debugging symbols, and walked the code.
<jblack> I'd keep the systrace.
<jblack> and if it throws core, keep it for the heck of it, though i don't think it'll do any good.
<spiv> i.e. if we kill tla, maybe break a revision lock if that's needed, but otherwise get pqm going again, does that sound ok?
<jblack> Oh, and um.... maybe one more thing. lemme look
<jblack> Yeah. 
<jblack> tla will break safely.
<spiv> (and what do we need to do to get pqm going again? :)
<jblack> That, I'm not sure of. 
<spiv> I guess the pqm process will notice if tla dies...
<jblack> this is my third or fourth encounter with pqm.
<spiv> Fair enough :)
<jblack> tla itself will be fine, other than a revision lock that you'll have to break.
<jblack> the cruft that tla will leave behind should be harmless.
<jblack> but if pqm isn't (or in this case can't) cleaning up after itself...
<spiv> Ok.  tla lock-revision -b rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-434 I guess?
<jblack> that should be right.
<jblack> I'll make robert give me some time this week so that the next time this happens I can clean up the mess.
<spiv> elmo_: Would you mind killing that tla process, and possibly running that tla command, so that we can use pqm again?
<spiv> Or kill -STOP?
<jblack> well, hold on.
<jblack> don't break the lock if you're going to -STOP it.
<spiv> jblack: Hmm, good point...
<spiv> Ok, how about we kill -STOP it until lifeless sorts it out?
<jblack> otherwise, when Robert CONTs it... <shudder>
<jblack> that would be safe.
<limi> so I shouldn't be doing any checkins right now?
<spiv> And otherwise leave it alone... presumably lifeless will have pqm going again by our tomorrow morning :)
<jblack> limi: Would that be possible without interfering with you guys' work too much? 
<limi> no problem
<daf> limi: you can commit, but not merge
<limi> I work locally
<spiv> limi: Well, pqm is busily spinning on a merge request from Steve... you're welcome to send your own merges, I guess, but they're not goign to be dealt with immediately :)
<spiv> Our personal archives aren't affected.
<jblack> I don't get it. I've barely left the house in two weeks, and I'm sick.
<spiv> jblack: Lack of exercise, then ;)
<daf> jblack: maybe it's *because* you haven't left the house :)
<jblack> nonsense. to catch a virus, you have to catch it from somebody.
<daf> or some*thing* :)
<spiv> Probably nocturnal alien visitations.
<jblack> no frigging fair. Its my day off, I get paid, and I come down with a cold.
<jblack> I must have ripped the wings off of butterflies in my previous life. :)
<jblack> Ok. Take care guys.
<daf> jblack: thanks
<spiv> jblack: Thanks
<limi> jblack: thanks :)
<SteveA> jblack: thanks!
<limi> daf: btw, the patch worked, so I have a local copy that works now
<daf> limi: groovy
<daf> limi: if you commit, take care not to commit that fix along with your changes
<limi> I will let you know when the time comes ;)
<limi> daf: is there any sort of login thing in place now? I get:
<limi> Module zope.app.publication.browser, line 53, in getDefaultTraversal
<limi> return ob.browserDefault(request)
<limi> Unauthorized: ('browserDefault', 'launchpad.AnyPerson')
<daf> limi: in theory, you get a HTTP authentication box when you need it
<daf> limi: there is a login link on the font page
<limi> aha
* limi goes to the font page
<limi> doesn't work with debug skin?
<daf> ah, right, yeah
<daf> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2045
<limi> ;)
<limi> daf: what is the user/password we use?
<limi> locally, that is
<daf> foo.bar@canonical.com/test
<limi> wordy :)
<daf> all usernames are email addresses at the moment
<limi> yup
<limi> is there any way we can say "logged in as"?
<daf> yeah!
<daf> good idea!
<limi> ;)
<limi> I'm the usability guy, remember ;)
<daf> :)
<daf> well, right now, you're being the "blantanly obvious and easy to implement improvement guy" :)
<limi> they are one and the same :] 
<limi> NotFound: Object: <canonical.rosetta.domain.RosettaProject object at 0x38f9130>, name: u'gnome-panel'
<limi> hm
<limi> do I miss some sample data?
<limi> I re-build the DB
<daf> the front page is optimised for the Alpha at the moment
<limi> aha, so there is no such thing?
<daf> the sample data only has evolution, not gnome-applets or gnome-panel
<limi> I see
<daf> feel free to add evolution to the list
<limi> This template contains plural messages. However, no information on  plural forms is available for the following languages:
<daf> I just won't merge that change into the alpha branch
<limi> hm, so I can't see the translation form anymore?
<daf> what languages are in the list?
<carlos> limi: you should select a language with plural forms
<carlos> or send us that information
<limi> Finnish, Danish, Italian, Swedish, Norwegian, Japanese, Dutch, German
<daf> whoa
<limi> ;)
<limi> default Apple Safari setup
<daf> we don't have information for Italian and German?
<carlos> not sure
<daf> I thought we did
<daf> we definitely do for Japanese
<carlos> it is there
<daf> limi: Safari enables all these langauges by default?
<carlos> and german
<carlos> daf: it's a system preference
<limi> I get an error when clicking Prefs
<limi> daf: apparently
<carlos> like LANGUAGES=es:fr:it:de
<daf> limi: hrm
<carlos> that's something I hope we will have with GNOME 2.10 (if I have time)
<daf> limi: do you have the error message?
<limi> daf: and I can't debug it, since debug skin doesn't support auth
<limi> :] 
<daf> blerg
<carlos> same problem here :-(
<daf> SteveA: have you looked at #2045?
<carlos> I suppose I should debug it manually until it's fixed
* carlos needs a logout option for launchpad
<dilys> New bug 2046 for Launchpad/Soyuz: Implement paging for package pages
<carlos> daf: how do you get all bug reports? are you the QA of all launchpad?
<carlos> limi: is there an easy way to get from the submit of the preferences page a list of language codes instead of a list of language names? 
<limi> probably, I'll look at it
<limi> tomorrow, though
<carlos> limi: ok, thanks
<carlos> limi: do you want a bug report so you don't forget it?
<limi> carlos: yes please
<carlos> limi: done as #2047
<dilys> New bug 2047 for Launchpad/Rosetta: Language list from preferences form should be submitted by code instead of name
<limi> carlos: mind pasting the URL for me? ;)
<limi> (why doesn't the bot paste the URL?)
<carlos> you should get an email with it
<limi> ok
<carlos> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2047
<limi> thanks
<limi> see y'all tomorrow
<dilys> New bug 2048 for Launchpad/Soyuz: Merging Person "instances" by email
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2048
<carlos> daf: you are too much effective :-P
<daf> :)
<carlos> this command is not working correctly:
<carlos> pg_dump -d ${DBNAME} -a -D -O | grep -v "\(SET \| TOC \|INSERT INTO \"language\" \|INSERT INTO spokenin \| INSERT INTO country \)" > ../sampledata/new-sampledata.sql
<carlos> the country talbe is not filter out
<carlos>  /s/talbe/table/
<carlos> any hint to fix it ? 
* carlos has only basic grep knowledge
<daf> you need egrep
<daf> I think
<dilys> New bug 2049 for Launchpad/Soyuz: Link from source package release to binary package release is not displaying version
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2049
<carlos> daf: hmm, it works with the other "filters", the only one that fails is the last one
<daf> does the case match?
<dilys> New bug 2050 for Launchpad/Soyuz: Investigate and implement component 
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2050
<carlos> yes
<carlos> INSERT INTO country (id, iso3166code2, iso3166code3, name, title, description)
<daf> aha
<daf> the space in "\| INSERT" needs to go
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> right
<carlos> thanks!!
<carlos> :-P
<daf> de nada
<carlos> anyone knows what's a "x" table stub has in sample data?
<carlos> stub: hey, I was looking for you
<carlos> stub: I did some changes to current.sql
<carlos> and you have there data for a table called "x" that does not exists in launchpad database...
<stub> its a dummy table - shouldn't be there
<carlos> stub: so I could nucke it, right?
<stub> Have to be careful with the new sampledata mechanism Mark setup obviously :-)
<stub> yup
<carlos> btw, next time you update the current.sql file it will be added again
<stub> yer. Need to fix that - current.sql should not be creating or altering tables at all. It should just contain data
<carlos> so, perhaps you should add it to the grep command we have in the Makefile 
<carlos> stub: it only contains data
<carlos> stub: but we don't have that table
<carlos> and the db creation shows errors 
<stub> oic
<carlos> but it's not critical, It only added a conflict with my changes, that's all
* stub goes to bed
<dilys> Bug 2029 resolved: Languages with country codes are not working
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2029
<carlos> stub: good night
<daf> spiv: I did inadvertently commit that file :)
<spiv> daf: Hah :)
<dilys> New bug 2051 for Launchpad/Soyuz: Use apt_pkg (from python-apt) to parse dependency lists
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2051
<carlos> jblack_: is it normal that pqm takes more than 40 minutes to process a merge request?
* carlos forgot to remove a manual breakpoint before the merge and wants to commit a fix
<sabdfl> carlos: could you help me translate something into spanish, please?
<carlos> sabdfl: sure
<sabdfl> carlos: thanks!
<sabdfl> """
<sabdfl> Discussion of the use of Ubuntu in Spain, and Spanish speaking countries, as well as
<sabdfl> the translation of Ubuntu applications into Spanish.
<sabdfl> """
<sabdfl> Thanks!
<carlos> """
<carlos> Discusin del uso de Ubuntu en Espaa y paises de habla espaola, as como la traduccin de aplicaciones de Ubuntu al espaol.
<carlos> """
<sabdfl> thanks carlos
<carlos> sabdfl: no problem
#launchpad 2004-10-10
<lifeless> tla killed
!alindeman:*! Hi all! As you may know, Space Ship One is go for its flight tomorrow morning.  If you're interested, #spaceshipone is gearing up to monitor and celebrate the event.
<mdz> that must make your work more difficult, now that tla is dead
<lifeless> mdz: not really, its quite phoenix like
<jblack_> autofs is cool.
<carlos> lifeless, jblack_: ping
<carlos> morning
* carlos is still waiting a merge request confirmation since yesterday night
<spiv> stub: You around?
<stub> Yup
<spiv> For how much longer? :)
<stub> Probably another 7 hours
<spiv> Heh, ok :)
<carlos> elmo_: do you know if is there any problem with the chinstrap mail?
<daf> carlos: we had some problems with PQM yesterday
<carlos> elmo_: pqm is not processing my merge request since yesterday
* carlos needs to know if it's safe to resend the merge or should wait
<daf> if in doubt, wait
<elmo_> it's not chinstrap mail
<elmo_> it's pqm/tla
<carlos> elmo_: I don't know where is the problem and lifeless/jblack_ are not available to ask about pqm so I ask you as the mailadmin :-P
<elmo_> carlos: err, and I answered?
<limi> will be offline for a bit, changing networks
<carlos> elmo_: yes, don't worry
<carlos> elmo_: change ask by asked, sorry 
<SteveA> carlos: the n~ characters are just omitted by my xchat
<SteveA> I don't know about mark's
<SteveA> so I wonder if mark got a good translation
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> I will send it by mail then
<SteveA> mark has it okay
<carlos> ok
<carlos> breakfast time, see you later
<stub> carlos: should Schema.name be lowercase only while I'm at it?
<carlos> stub: sorry, I don't understand the question
<stub> I'm putting the unique constraint on schema.name. I was wondering if I should also enforce that schema.name is also lowercase (I do this for some other .name columns where we want to use them in urls)
<carlos> ooh, hmm, It could be a problem 
<carlos> we have labels with names like es_ES
<carlos> or pt_BR
<limi> hm, that didn't work all that well
<limi> seems like I have to migrate to the office
<stub> carlos: No problem - I won't put any other constraints in then.
<carlos> stub: ok, thanks
<daf> carlos: aren't those label names not schema namet, though?
<carlos> daf: no
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> wait
<carlos> too many negations
<carlos> those label names are not schema names
<daf> let me rephrase :)
<daf> right
<carlos> daf: so?
<daf> it seems to me that stub was talking about schemas and you were talking about labels
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> right
<carlos> O:-)
<daf> so, schema names can be lowercase, but label names can't?
<carlos> right
<carlos> stub: forget what I told you, and add the lower case constraint for Schema.name, please
<stub> carlos: Ok. :-)
* carlos is back
<carlos> after getting some food and sugar, my brain should work better :-P
<carlos> spiv: the commit rocketfuel just got from you, is from today?
<spiv> Hmm, no, it's from yesterday.
<spiv> limi: rocketfuel now has that patch I sent you yesterday properly merged in.
<limi> great
<carlos> so I should wait
<carlos> before any new commit...
<carlos> spiv: thanks for the information
<spiv> Presumably it's working through the backlog :)
<carlos> finally!! my merge was done
<carlos> spiv: so the problem was "only" an empty request?
<spiv> carlos: Yeah, blame SteveA.
<spiv> ;)
<carlos> :-P
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> I did not changed some files that the commit log says I did
<carlos> lib/canonical/lp/images/arrowBottom.gif
<carlos>      lib/canonical/lp/images/arrowDown.gif
<carlos>      lib/canonical/lp/images/arrowRight.gif
<carlos>      lib/canonical/lp/images/info.gif
<carlos>      lib/canonical/lp/images/languages.gif
<spiv> Hmm, that's a bit of a mystery.
<daf> carlos: looks like some changes I made
<spiv> None of the changesets it claims to have merged touched those files.
<spiv> (at least, not according to my browsing of archzoom)
<daf> https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/archzoom/daf@canonical.com--2004/launchpad--devel--0--patch-182?log
<spiv> Weird.
<carlos> daf: but I'm talking about my merge, why it list those files in my merge request?
<daf> carlos: no idea
<daf> which merge?
<spiv> This sounds like a question for the arch guys.
<daf> hmmm
<daf> perhaps you changed the permissions back
<daf> ls -l lib/canonical/lp/images/arrowBottom.gif
<daf> ?
<daf> well, not deliberately, obviously
<spiv> daf: Not according to his changesets...
<daf> the permissions stuff in Arch does seem rather flakey
<carlos> -rw-r--r--    1 carlos   carlos        102 2004-08-16 12:23 lib/canonical/lp/images/arrowBottom.gif
<daf> weird!
<daf> that's the correct permission
<carlos> daf: so I did not broke anything
<carlos> ok, more mistery arround arch :-P
<spiv> I'll mail the arch guys.
<daf> carlos: mistery -- is that like a combination of "mystery" and "misery"? :)
<carlos> daf: a kind of :-P
<carlos> daf: could we move the #1973 to post beta after lalo's changes?
<daf> huh?
<daf> is it fixed yet?
<carlos> daf: with indexes and lalo changes the import speed has been improved a lot, so I think it's not a priority now
<carlos> we still should profile the process to improve it more, but it's not as important as other bugs we have
<carlos> of course, under my point of view
<daf> let's leave it as it is for now
<carlos> ok
<limi> so, everything is OK wrt PQM and friends now?
<daf> yeah, except for the null-merge-wedged-pqm bug
<daf> * wedges
<spiv> limi: Largely; see my mail to the launchpad list.
<limi> ok
<dilys> New bug 2052 for Launchpad/Launchpad: Make ShipIt use andrew's XML-RPC auth service
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2052
<dilys> New bug 2053 for Launchpad/Launchpad: Code security review of shipit
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2053
<daf> lulu: isn't it lunctime yet? :)
<elmo_> daf: -ECHAN, #launchpad
<elmo_> blah #lunchpad
<lulu> daf: almost!
<spiv> stub: ping?
<stub> spiv: pong
<spiv> Get my mail?
<spiv> (and checking you haven't gone to sleep ;)
* stub checks
<stub> Yup - Sourceforge table
<spiv> It's slightly misnamed, I guess, we'll put freshmeat info in there as well.
<stub> Sounds sane, and I have no problem with it. The database is there to fulfill the developers' needs ;)
<spiv> Excellent :)
<stub> What tool is writing to it, and what tool will migrate the data from it to Product? (For documentation)
<stub> spiv: And should I add it now, or wait until you have confirmed all the columns you need are actually there?
<spiv> For the former, we have code from someone Mark contracted to do gather the data, although I'm not sure exactly where we'll take its results and put it in the table.
<spiv> For the latter, it'll be part of the launchpad web UI.
<spiv> I think add it now.
* stub tries to think of a better name than 'Sourceforge'
<stub> Its already being used for more than just sourceforge data (you mentioned freshmeat) - anyone else there have any better ideas?
<spiv> ProjectDetailsScrapedFromExternalSources ;)
<stub> ScrapedProject perhaps (which is the shortened version of yours...)
<spiv> That works for me.
<stub> Can you quickly ask there?
<spiv> Mark's in a rush atm.
<stub> homepageurl should be unique? (I'm thinking how the scraper will work)
<stub> Or do we need some sort of external id so the scraper knows if it already has that one?
<lulu> daf:lunch :o)
<stub> lulu: Wheres mine dammit?
<spiv> And about to disappear for a meeting...
<lulu> stub: come on over!
<carlos> daf: following your instructions, It says that my archive is missing the patch-214
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> ok, forget it
<carlos> I thought you were talking about missing patchs from rocketfuel into my archive
<carlos> now, that mail makes more sense :-P
<limi> lulu: mark spoke about three deadlines, the 7th, the 13th and the 20th October (I believe) - do you know what these are? there was a lot of noise, so I couldn't make it all out.
<lulu> limi: hiya
<lulu> limi: websites - we need to have them sorted by the 7th
<lulu> 13th - gold release of Warty and Malone Alpha
<lulu> 20th - official release - after any showstopping bugs in Warty are dealt with (if any) and print of CDs
<limi> great, thanks
<lulu> 13th = named, the "candidate release"
<lulu> limi:no worries. 
<lulu> limi: have you worked with Luirker before?
<lulu> lurker...
<limi> that's the nick of one of my employees ;)
<limi> I've seen it, yes
<limi> not worked extensively with it
<lulu> limi: ok - I'm about to send you an email on it ...
<limi> ok
<lulu> limi:sent
<dilys> New bug 2054 for Launchpad/Rosetta: URL pointing to inexistent POFile objects should not fail
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2054
<SteveA> nonexitent, not inexistent :-)
<carlos> lalalala
<carlos> :-P
<carlos> fixed
<SteveA> in these situations, Lithuanian friends of mine say "Me fail english? unpossible!"
<carlos> X-)
* limi  Mozilla DOM inspector
<stub> SteveA: (or anyone). How do I get the Person.id of the currently authenticated connection? I'm guessing I need to adapt request to something, but I don't know what something is.
<carlos> stub: person = IPerson(request.principal, None)
<carlos> if person is not None:
<carlos> then you have a valid person, if it's None is an anonymous request
<carlos> stub: look at rosetta/browser.py we have code about it there
<stub> ta.
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> I'm having problems with cStringIO
<carlos> TypeError: argument 1 must be file, not cStringIO.StringO
<carlos> I thought a cStringIO was a kind of file object
<daf> where is that exception being raised?
<carlos> In new code
<spiv> Is this when trying to construct a cStringIO?
<carlos>  data = bz2.decompress(r1.read())
<carlos>     parser = apt_pkg.ParseTagFile(StringIO(data))
<spiv> Ah, hmm.
<spiv> I guess you'll need to give it a real file then :/
<carlos> really?
<spiv> a cStringIO isn't a file, it's just file-like.
<daf> sounds like stupid type checking in APT
<spiv> Sounds like apt_pkg could be a bit smarter.
<carlos> well, I will use a temporal file then...
<spiv> But it may actually expect to pass the C layer an actual FILE * or something.
<daf> ah, hmm
<spiv> Yeah, use the tempfile module I guess.
<daf> in that case, the C library is stupid :)
<carlos> daf: :-P
<daf> mdz: no offence meant
<spiv> Heh.
<daf> seriously, it seems useful to be able to parse data you have in memory without having to write it to a file
<carlos> perfect
<carlos> we have now a way to get the list of packages from warty 
<carlos> :-)
<carlos> and it's only 15 lines of code
<daf> isn't this what grep-dctrl does? :)
<carlos> daf: I think it's more robust if we have already a parser for the format we need :-P
<carlos> of course, the python-apt documentation sucks
<carlos> because it's null
<daf> carlos: hmm?
<daf> carlos: aren't you parsing the Packages file?
<carlos> Sources.bz2
<carlos> conn = httplib.HTTPConnection("archive.ubuntu.com")
<carlos> conn.request("GET", "/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/source/Sources.bz2")
<daf> curl http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/source/Sources.bz2 | bzcat | grep-dctrl -n -s Package -e .
<daf> :)
<carlos> daf: error handling?
<carlos> daf: and what happens if you want other fields? (like we need)
<carlos> :-)
<daf> just pulling your leg :)
<carlos> :-P
<carlos> I need some food...
<daf> limi: I've implemented the "logged in as" feature
<daf> limi: now it's your job to make it pretty :)
<limi> hehe
* limi has promised to save Malone first
* daf nods
<daf> whenever you have the time...
<cprov> daf: do you need any source or binpackage in rosetta ?
<cprov> daf: cause I'll delete them and use real one instead
<daf> no, we don't need them, I don't think
<cprov> daf: ok, they will be deleted then 
<daf> deleted from where?
<mdz> daf: python-apt is weird
<daf> mdz: seems so
<daf> mdz: it's not the C library making this requirement then?
<mdz>    if (PyArg_ParseTuple(Args,"O!",&PyFile_Type,&File) == 0)
<daf> ewwwww
<mdz> daf: it actually needs a file descriptor
<mdz> because that is what the underlying library expects
<daf> ah, right
<daf> doesn't the underlying library have a way of parsing an arbitrary chunk of data?
<mdz> I want to rewrite libapt-pkg in python :-(
<daf> wouldn't that mandate rewriting apt itself in Python? :)
<mdz> daf: any rfc2822 parser should do
<mdz> daf: yes, it would be delightful
<daf> hmm, good point
<mdz> no, I don't think it has an in-memory tagfile parser
<mdz> daf: there are a whole bunch of Debian control file parsers floating around
<mdz> there's one in linda
<daf> on second thoughts, I don't think you could send a Sources file to the rfc822 module
<mdz> there's one in apt-listchanges
<mdz> (python implementations)
<daf> that's silly
<daf> of course, if python-apt sucks...
<mdz> python-apt doesn't suck; it's just not very python :-)
<mdz> it's very apt
<carlos> mdz: I saw it, and they also relay on python-apt, only for the version comparation algorithm 
<mdz> carlos: right, because that bit is difficult, and the tag file parser is easy :-)
* carlos talks about apt-listchanges
<carlos> :-P
<mdz> the world could use the One True Python Tag File Parser, though
<mdz> one with a nice iterator interface
<daf> yummy
<stub> anyone know if there is someway to get a reference to the request if it has been lost?
<SteveA> stub: you can get it from the interaction
<SteveA> but, why has it been lost?
<stub> Because one of Zope's classes doesn't want to pass it on :-(
<SteveA> oh sucky
<SteveA> well, there's a getInteraction somewhere
<SteveA> and the interaction knows about the request
<stub> The zcml addform directive creates a view on a container. This view creates subobjects. These subobjects have no access to the request as far as I can tell. The container also doesn't have access to request, so can't fix it up in its hook either :-)
<SteveA> a container should not have access to a request
<SteveA> as it is an app object, not a view
<stub> Yup. And I don't want to subclass the addform view if I can help it, cause then I'd have to manually assemble the view rather than use the addform zcml directive.
<stub> So where is this interaction? My use case for it dissappeared before it was implemented :-)
<stub> (or the principal will do in this case...)
* stub tries zope.security.management.getInteraction()
<dilys> New bug 2055 for Launchpad/Soyuz: Should store gpg keysize in database
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2055
* lalo returns
<dilys> New bug 2056 for Launchpad/Soyuz: Sort out component of "inherited" packages in derivatives.
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2056
#launchpad 2005-10-10
* cprov aborted, night all
<RWG> Have the paramedics pronounced on this room yey?
<RWG> *yet?
<RWG> Hello?
<RWG> If it is this dead, they should have pronounce
<RWG> d
<mpt> hi ajmitch 
<ajmitch> hi mpt 
<ajmitch> how are you?
<mpt> ok
<mpt> I just realized that I forgot to ask you what you meant by your "launchpad usability rant" earlier
<ajmitch> oh right
<mpt> (I can't remember the exact words you used)
<ajmitch> complaining about layout of some malone pages :)
<ajmitch> like https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<ajmitch> I was going to file a bug earlier but didn't have time
<ajmitch> we've got the IRC log of what we said, anyway
<mpt> which channel and what date? :-)
<ajmitch> here, yesterday
<mpt> ok
<ajmitch> about 19 hours ago, +- 1
* mpt uses "inurl:" because he remembers fabbione does the logging
<mpt> hrmmm
<mpt> There's no #launchpad in http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~fabbione/irclogs/
<ajmitch> right
<mpt> So what's ubuntulog doing?
<ajmitch> good question
<ajmitch> I can put up the log from my irc client
<mpt> that would be great, if it's less trouble than a reprise :-)
<ajmitch> http://ajmitch.meta.net.nz/~ajmitch/malone.issues.log
<mpt> thanks
<mpt> oh, so it's just about Malone search results
<ajmitch> essentially, since we use those pages a fair bit
<ajmitch> especially the unassigned ones
<mpt> fair enough
<mpt> hmm
<ajmitch> not knowing what package the bug is against makes it hard to reassign
<mpt> Did the table view show would product/package a bug was in?
<ajmitch> no
<mpt> would->what
<ajmitch> sorry, the table view did
<ajmitch> table view is still used for assigned bugs
<ajmitch> like the indeterminate number assigned to MOTU :)
<mpt> oh, right, there's that "package" cell in the Useless Floating Column Headers
<ajmitch> yeah
<mpt> well, technically not useless, since they still sort the list
<ajmitch> misleading though
<mpt> but it's a very odd way of sorting a list that's not a table any more
<ajmitch> since they sort but you can't see what they sort on
<mpt> yes
<mpt> and ugh, that batch navigation is pretty bad too
<ajmitch> how about the apparantly non-functional advanced search?
<ajmitch> apparantly, just because the controls show far below where you'd expect
<mpt> Yeah, that's always been a problem 
<mpt> ok, I'll see what I can do about that this week
<ajmitch> it wasn't as big a problem in the table view since 20 results were more compact, i guess
<ajmitch> thanks
<ajmitch> how are you liking brazil?
<mpt> it's ok
<mpt> interesting food
<mpt> interesting people
<mpt> too many fences
<ajmitch> and quite different from NZ, I bet
<mpt> yes
<spiv> jamesh: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/ has a lot of broken diffs
<spiv> jamesh: e.g. https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/robert.collins@canonical.com/cscvs--devel--1.0--patch-377/merge
<orbitaledy> hey
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  ascii-SMASH! (patch-2571: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.35: [trivial]  Cherry pick patch-2558 (patch-5: stuart.bishop@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com, mpt@canonical.com)
<SteveA> morning!
<ddaa> moaning
<ddaa> SteveA: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/2110
<ddaa> I want BR in bug discussions!
<SteveA> BR ?
<ddaa> <br />
<SteveA> i see.  it is coming.
<SteveA> calling all reviewers!
<SteveA> kiko didn't get time to review my "navigation" branch, and i really want to land it today.
<SteveA> stub, spiv, jamesh, lifeless: can one of you guys review it?
<stub> I can't find it on the reviews page or in the diff-viewer-thingy
<SteveA> i can mail it to you
<SteveA> was that an offer to do the review?
<stub> It was more an enquiry on how painful the review would be before making an offer ;)
<jamesh> SteveA: okay
<SteveA> 1400 lines of diff, 400 of which is doctest, 200 zcml, and quite a bit of deletion
<SteveA> cheers james.  i'll mail it to you.
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : Discussion with Launchpad users and developers. || https://launchpad.net/ || Includes Rosetta and Malone. || http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/launchpad-current.html || Developers' meeting, Thursday 6 Oct, 12:00 UTC
<fabbione> SteveA: the -current will change with time
<fabbione> -current is only the last daily
<fabbione> and it gets rotated at midnight my time
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : Discussion with Launchpad users and developers. || https://launchpad.net/ || Includes Rosetta and Malone. || http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ || Developers' meeting, Thursday 6 Oct, 12:00 UTC
<fabbione> yeah
* SteveA cuts it off
<fabbione> better :)
<GoRoDeK> it would be great if it where possible to search through the logs
<ddaa> bzr google britney spears
<ddaa> Found about 12,800,000 revisions. Show them all?
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> hi carlos
<carlos> stub, hi, around?
<stub> yes
<carlos> stub, could you tell me at what time the mirror at staging is done?
<carlos> I need to execute the language pack script after it ends and I thought it finish at 3AM but seems like I was wrong...
<stub> The production backup starts at 0:20 UTC and the staging mirror starts as soon as that completes, say around 1:00UTC
<carlos> sorry, 3AM at UTC+2
<carlos> ok, so that's why it failed, I executed my script at the same time the backup starts...
<stub> erm.. actually BST, not UTC I mean (I should get elmo to set the servers on UTC)
<carlos> stub, do you know how long takes the mirror?
<carlos> stub, no, BST is ok
<stub> Last night finished at 3:45 BST
* SteveA --> dentist
<carlos> SteveA, later
<carlos> stub, ok, so I will run mine at 4:30BST
<sivang> Morning all
<carlos> sivang, morning
<sivang> mornign carlos . 
<ddaa> lifeless: can you make some room at the end of this week to review importd-archivelocation?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> sure thing
<ddaa> It's not yet quite done (some cleanups pending) but it's almost there, and it's HUGE
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.35: [trivial]  Merge from steve.alexander@canonical.com/launchpad--production-remove-actions-portlets--1.35 (patch-6: steve.alexander@canonical.com, stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<Kinnison> SteveA: have you had a chance to look at my auto-depwait thingy?
<sivang> Kinnison: daniel!
<Kinnison> hi sivan
* SteveA re
<lifeless> er
<lifeless> ar
<SteveA> jamesh: how's the navigation review going?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Detected and notified when a .po file is imported and the msgid_Plural was changed in the .pot one + test (patch-2572: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<SteveA> jamesh: cos, i want to get it merged soon and convert all remaining traversal
<Kinnison> my machine just made a bizarre noise
* Kinnison wonders what caused it
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later
<SteveA> Kinnison: reviewed, mailed
<Kinnison> SteveA: thanks, I'll get to that after I've finished this -> :-)
<Robinho_Peixoto> hi
<Robinho_Peixoto> In rosetta it does not have the packages update-manager and gnome-app-install
<jamesh> SteveA: review mailed.  I think there is an issue with multiple inheritance of Navigation classes
<SteveA> jamesh: yeah, there is
<SteveA> that's why i want people to use pure mixins
<SteveA> and only a single navigation class
<SteveA> do you have any suggestions for what to do about it?
<jamesh> SteveA: if the class dict doesn't contain e.g. __stepto_traversals__, get that attribute from each direct base class and merge them
<SteveA> it's annoying that the class advisors stuff is such a hack... and that it sometimes hits problems with python attempting to work out its (rather complicated) MRO rules
* SteveA is however proud to have originated such a hack ;-)
<SteveA> jamesh: oic -- you're talking about a different issue
<SteveA> i'll read through the review
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Build daemon task sequencer/serialiser. r=spiv (patch-2573: daniel.silverstone@canonical.com)
<SteveA> great review jamesh!  very thorough.
<cprov> hi SteveA, do you have time for reviews today ?
<SteveA> cprov: yes
<SteveA> what can i do for you?
<lifeless> what time is the meeting
<cprov> c.p@c.c/launchpad--buildUI--0 (first pass, stuff we discussed yesterday) and launchpad--buildd--0 (second pass, first done by you, remeber ?)
<cprov> remember ....agh 
<cprov> both are short, if can handle them, it 'd keep me busy and i'll be very glad 
<cprov> SteveA: are you in ?
<cprov> SteveA: sorry, didn't get your answer. wireless misteriously hangs here. Can you get those review today ?
<salgado> SteveA, around?
<SteveA> cprov: yes
<SteveA> salgado: yes
<cprov> SteveA: thank you
<jordi> carlos: do we have Ladin plural forms in the database?
<salgado> SteveA, the review I just got from you is exactly the same you did yesterday
<salgado> SteveA, I guess you attached the wrong file?
<SteveA> salgado: could be
<lifeless> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> lifeless: hello
<lifeless> SteveA: what time is the meeting
<SteveA> what meeting?
<lifeless> reviewers meeting
<lifeless> last week I was ... late ...
<SteveA> ah... it's supposed to be in 42 mins
<lifeless> thanks
<SteveA> salgado: i just sent a different one.  i think this is the correct one.
<salgado> SteveA, now it seems to be. :)
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> great
<salgado> stub, that unicode_to_unaccented_str() function was already in canonical.encoding (in my shipit-exports branch, at least)
<stub> salgado: the only think in my canonical.encoding is the ascii_smash I landed today
<salgado> stub, I thought the ascii_smash was something related to unicode_to_unaccented_str
<stub> salgado: No, that is all new code. Different approach, same goal.
<salgado> oh, I see
<Kinnison> SteveA: did that unconfuse you?
<SteveA> Kinnison: i have almost completed my reply
<SteveA> but i need to get hold of the doctest, as you replied that you have improved it, said i should look, and left me having to use baz or something ;-)
<SteveA> maybe you can stick that portion of the test in a pastebin?
<Kinnison> sure, one sec
<Kinnison> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileAQdvLx.html
<SteveA> for some reason FULLYBUILT sounds kinda kinky, in an AOL sort of way
* Kinnison laughs
<Kinnison> the new package states could be FULLYBUILT, RIGHTHUNKY, LITHEBUTSTRONG
<SteveA> can't you create an irc netsex protocol for buildd masters and slaves to communicate?
<SteveA>  # --> NEEDSBUILD has joined #buildd-master-slave-xxx-chat
<SteveA>  # FULLYBUILT   NEEDSBUILD: r u single?  wanna cybr?
<Kinnison> don't tempt me
<SteveA> cos you know that elmo would love to run an ircd in the datacentre
<fabbione> ahha
<fabbione> Kinnison: speaking of buildd.. how is going to be SCC integration into LP new buildd system?
<SteveA> cprov: can you help me to catch up with what i need to do for your reviews?
<SteveA> SCC is what?
<cprov> SteveA: sure
<cprov> SteveA: what do you need ?
<fabbione> SteveA: all the arches that are building outside the DC and that are not primary arches (hppa/sparc atm)
<SteveA> ah, okay
<SteveA> what does SCC stand for?
<SteveA> matsubara: hi
<Kinnison> fabbione: don't ask me for a week or two
<Kinnison> fabbione: there's a plan for 'em, but it's not implemented and won't be integrated into LP for a bit
<fabbione> Secondary Class i Can't rememeber what the last c stands for
<SteveA> cprov: i need to know what i need to reply to, or what branches i need to review for you.  i've lost track.
<Kinnison> fabbione: for now, I imagine you'll continue building against the published source archive
<matsubara> Hello SteveA 
<fabbione> Kinnison: ok
<Kinnison> stevea, fabbione: (S)econd (C)lass (C)itizens
<SteveA> Kinnison: we're looking at 4-6 weeks, right?
<Kinnison> fabbione: eventually they'll be external buildds integrated into the same system as everything else
<Kinnison> SteveA: aye, hopefully
<cprov> SteveA: uhm ..ok priv
<SteveA> ok
<fabbione> Kinnison: roger that
<SteveA> matsubara: there's a job i need to find someone to do.  it's kinda tedious, but is good for seeing what's planned to be happening with launchpad.
<SteveA> jamesh, spiv, stub, kiko-zzz, lifeless, salgado: reviewers meeting in 5, #c-m
<cprov> SteveA:  I don't know if you preffer to check the diffs locally, they look pretty fine from jamesh app
<SteveA> matsubara: basically, https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+specs  this doesn't show many launchpad specs.  i think all of the launchpad specs that aren't yet implemented should be featured on there.
<cprov> SteveA: any other question I'll be here when you finish your meeting 
<SteveA> i'm having a hard time seeing the big picture with where we're going on launchpad, based on the meetings in brazil a while ago.  i think seeing a bunch of specs arranged on there will help a lot.
<SteveA> the specs are all on the launchpad wiki, of course
<SteveA> so, their metadata needs putting into launchpad, and this fact noting on the specs
<mpt> stub: ping
<stub> yo
<mpt> stub: Have you received any messages from me with the subject "Using Malone for cherrypicking Launchpad fixes"?
<stub> mpt: Nope
<mpt> because I've CCed three such messages to the list, and none of them have shown up
<stub> async mail madness?
<Kinnison> spiv: when do you think you'll get a chance to look at my buildd protocol branch? tomorrow?
<mpt> stub: I'm not using async's e-mail server, t'is odd
<spiv> Kinnison: Yeah, or maybe even before I go to sleep tonight.
<Kinnison> spiv: If you can, that'd be great.
* Kinnison ponders going for lunch
<carlos> jordi, don't know... let me check
<carlos> jordi, I only see Ladino as a language, is it the same? the lang code is 'lad'
<Kinnison> is 'ladino' the language spoken by young latino men?
* mpt predicts a surge in interest in Ladino classes
<mpt> yo bradb
<bradb> hey mpt
<kiko> morning
<bradb> hey kiko 
<mpt> bradb, did you see the list of complaints about the new bug listing?
<kiko> mpt, I didn't
<bradb> mpt: not yet. but that heading thing is just bizarre. noticed it yesterday.
<kiko> what is just bizarre bradb?
<mpt> bradb: yeah, that should be a <select>
<bradb> mpt: shouldn't it be two selects?
<bradb> i.e. one for column, one for order?
<mpt> no, we can get away with one
<bradb> ok
<mpt> containing "by package", "oldest first", "newest first", etc
<mpt> because, for example, it
<bradb> kiko: take a look at the upstream bug listing. very weird.
<mpt> it's not worth offering an explicit option for sorting by package z->a
<bradb> oh, right
<mpt> bradb: So the problems in order of importance, afaict, are: (1) distro results are missing the package name, (2) the sorting controls don't make sense, (3) the position of the advanced search controls makes no sense (that's always been true), and (4) the priority icons need to be fatter and brighter and tooltippier
<mpt> bradb: so can you fix (2) while I do the others?
<bradb> they're missing the package name too? argh.
<bradb> yeah, sure, i can do 2
<mpt> oh, and (5) the listing needs to be more compact in general
<bradb> mpt: yeah, definitely
<mpt> For (1) the listing macro needs to know whether it's showing distro/distrorelease results or not. How do I do that?
<SteveA> on the view class, have two attibutes: showing_distro_results and showing_distrorelease_results
<bradb> mpt: why does it need to know the difference?
<SteveA> is one way to do it
<mpt> bradb: because we don't want to show the package name for +sources/something/+bugs
<mpt> or the product name for /products/something/+bugs
<bradb> ok, hm
<bradb> the first thing that came to mind was a show_targetname variable
<bradb> except that targetname includes d/dr
<mpt> for package/product bug listings we don't want to show anything at all, because it would be redundant
<bradb> right, that much is clear
<SteveA> jamesh: please let me know if i can merge the navigation code, once i've made the changes you asked for, or if i need to get it reviewed again.
<bradb> mpt: maybe just a show_packagename variable?
<kiko> spiv, jamesh: when you review the addition of new pages, make sure each page is covered by at least a trivial test -- we've got lots of regressions because mark landed stuff which just was never tested
<jamesh> SteveA: just writing a reply right now
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> kiko: i wrote a braindump doc on that, and spiv added to it
<SteveA> basic test coverage, or something
<SteveA> kiko: also, we have that "test every page doesn't error" code to write sometime
<bradb> mpt: do you know how to add a variable to the API of a macro like bugtask-macros-listview.pt?
<mpt> bradb: no, that's why I was asking you :-)
<bradb> mpt: In that case, it's probably easier for me to add it, no?
<bradb> Basically, you have to 1. add a variable to the API of a macro. Write some view code that the callsites can use to know when to set that value to True.
<bradb> s/Write/2. write/
<mpt> bradb: ok, you do 1~2, I'll do 3~5
<bradb> ok
<bradb> damn, applying 101 revisions...it's going to be another long day fighting against baz
<mpt> SteveA: When you said "I just hacked the page template in production to make this page work", which page were you talking about? I wasn't changing the Support page, just fixing the link to it
* Kinnison lunches
<Kinnison> ciao
<SteveA> mpt: when did i say that?
<mpt> (wow, people are actually using the support tracker)
<mpt> SteveA: by e-mail in response to stub's cherrypicking of my fix to the link
<SteveA> so, i hacked the root tickets page in production to make it not be an error
<mpt> If I caused a system error with a one-liner fix, I'd like to know how so I can avoid it in future
<SteveA> and then i prepared a branch for stu to cherrypick that removed portlet-actions from pages where they shouldn't be, because the proper fix to that will take a bit longer to land
<SteveA> and i didn't want production to be flaky during that time
<mpt> oh, so /support was oopsing?
<mpt> ok, I didn't know that
<SteveA> mpt: you caused the error only in as much as making the link point to the right page turned a 404 into a system error
<SteveA> so, i corrected the system errro
<SteveA> r
<SteveA> r
<mpt> rrrrr
* mpt wonders at the overlap between the support tracker and the ubuntu forums
<carlos> ddaa, hi, around?
<SteveA> jamesh: okay, i replied, and suggested a cleaner way to organise it to remove some of the complexity in inheritence issues, (and side-step problems of changing __bases__... not that anyone sane would do such a thing)
<SteveA> mpt: RSS feed from launchpad to the forums?
<jamesh> SteveA: sounds sane (although it would probably be better to walk __mro__ than __bases__)
<SteveA> yeah, classic class support aside
<jamesh> SteveA: shouldn't matter about classic classes
<SteveA> i can just give a TypeError if the class has no __mro__
<jamesh> SteveA: Navigation subclasses will always be new-style classes, even if they have old-style ancestors
<jamesh> SteveA: you only need to access __mro__ on the class you're concerned with
<SteveA> true
<jamesh> it unrolls the class heirarchy
<SteveA> unless someone says __metaclass__ = types.ClassType ;-)
<SteveA> yep, i'm familiar with the C code that implements __mro__
<mpt> SteveA: perhaps
<mpt> ubz bof material, perhaps
<jamesh> I don't think you can have an old-style class with new-style classes as bases
<spiv> mpt: a ubz bof to retro-spec the support tracker? ;)
* mpt rolls eyes
<SteveA> jamesh: yeah, you're right, there's a special rule about that 
<SteveA> so, __mro__ will be fine
<mpt> spiv: tempting, but no ... More to discuss forum integration (if any), Web feeds, etc
<SteveA> jamesh: i so wish python could remove classic classes.  i reckon it would run at least 10% faster, and have 10% less code.
<kiko> matsubara, can you send me the output of baz log -s so I know what to merge from you?
<kiko> ddaa, is there a way of requesting baz log -s of a tree I haven't yet merged from?
<ddaa> kiko: I'm confused, your question does not seem to make sense with your previous message
<salgado> kiko, I guess you mean baz revisions -s archive/cat--branch--ver?
<ddaa> salgado: that's not quite the same as baz log... I do not know if that's what kiko want, and  do not see how that would be relevent.
<kiko> maybe what I want is baz revisions
<salgado> ddaa, I think he meant 'baz logs'
<kiko> I want something that just tells me what matsubara has landed in his tree
<ddaa> yes, so do I
<kiko> I don't think there need to be 1000 different commands to do this though
<salgado> kiko, baz revisions will work on an archive, while baz logs will work on a worktree
<salgado> AFAIK
<kiko> I see
<ddaa> what I would probably do would be something like "switch MATSUBARA ; baz diff -s rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0"
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Auto depwait tool r=stevea (patch-2574: daniel.silverstone@canonical.com)
<kiko> I don't want to switch to his tree
<kiko> I don't want to see a diff
<kiko> I just want to see his commit logs
<ddaa> "diff -s" does not give a diff
<kiko> thanks salgado, revisions -s was what I wanted
<kiko> this must be a torture chamber
<ddaa> *shrug*
<salgado> kiko, np
* ddaa thinks it's -EBETWEENCHAIRANDKBD
<mpt> ddaa: is it the new name for diff -nodiffs? :-)
<ddaa> yes
<kiko> sure, blame the user
<ddaa> I do blame the user for not communicating his requirements.
<kiko> I blame the developer for making a damned confusing set of commands!
<kiko> not that I am blaming you
<kiko> in case that appeared implied
<ddaa> as you surely know, user requests of the form "how do I do <specific technical action>" often involve figuring what is the corresponding "how do I <goal oriented action>"
<ddaa> thus the need to go slowly and ask plenty of annoying nitpicky questions
<kiko> well
<kiko> the user often knows a command that works
<kiko> in my case
<kiko> baz log -s
<kiko> I expected to be able to transfer that knowledge
<kiko> applying the command to an archive that I don't have a working tree from
<ddaa> this knowledge is tranferrable, you can do "baz logs -s VERSION"
<kiko> baz log != baz logs
<ddaa> hu... never used that one...
<kiko> and baz logs -s version doesn't seem to have done what I expected
<ddaa> it generally does not...
<kiko> :)
<kiko> baz revisions lists up to patch-12
<kiko> baz logs lists up to patch-7
<kiko> I assume this means I've merged up to patch-7
<kiko> anyway
<kiko> thanks for the help
<ddaa> it has a very clear an useful meaning in the arch model, but that's not "show me the contents of this version"
<ddaa> kiko: yes, if you want the complement of baz logs, you can use "baz missing"...
<ddaa> Which I know you know, therefore I supposed you wanted to do something more involved.
<ddaa> okay, I'll beat another user
<ddaa> carlos: I'm here :>
<carlos> ddaa, I just executed the library-relink script to save some hard disk space
<carlos> ddaa, should I execute it from time to time or is just a one time run?
<ddaa> from time to time
<ddaa> generally, it's good to run after a revision was built from cachedrev
<kiko> carlos, we run it in a cronjob at async
<carlos> ok
<ddaa> and the hardlinking rate between related branches decreases over time as new identical patchlogs are independtly added.
<carlos> kiko, the problem is that I work in my laptop and I should execute it when I'm not using bazaar
<carlos> ddaa, I suppose I could remove old branches anyway from the revision library, right?
<ddaa> carlos: yes. Though I tend to keep the latest revision of branches that may be useful again (to avoid the build-from-cachedrev issue).
<carlos> ddaa, yeah, I was thinking on removing anyone but the latest one
<SteveA> cprov: review 1 sent
<carlos> SteveA, btw, carlos.perello@canonical.com--2004/launchpad--language-pack-export--1 is the branch I need that you review, this morning I fixed the conflicts it had
<SteveA> cprov: another review sent
<cprov> SteveA: thank you 
<SteveA> carlos: do you need this reviewed urgently?  i'd like to spend some time landing my navigation stuff today
<carlos> SteveA, it's important but not too urgent
<carlos> so don't worry 
<jdub> ahr
<jdub> SteveA, kiko: so, do the individual launchpad applications no longer have separate 'brands'?
<SteveA> there's launchpad, and there's rosetta
<mpt> and there's malone
<SteveA> not really
<mpt> the others are a bit anonymous
<jdub> even rosetta doesn't have an icon now
<mpt> an icon where?
<jdub> on the page - it has the launchpad rocket
<jdub> SteveA: i think malone as a brand could become stronger as it grows beyond ubuntu
<mpt> they've never had app-specific icons, afaik
<jdub> yeah, they did
<SteveA> they did
<kiko> of course they did mpt 
<jdub> at least in branding terms, not necessarily on the site
<SteveA> jdub: why the malone brand rather than the launchpad brand?
<mpt> kiko: what?
<kiko> have separate icons
<jdub> SteveA: hmm
<jdub> SteveA: so we'd talk about 'launchpad bugs'?
<SteveA> jdub: the domain is "launchpad.net"
<mpt> kiko: I know the tree has images for them, but I've never seen them used, so I don't see how you get "of course they did"
<SteveA> jdub: you track bugs in launchpad
<jdub> heh, and /malone/ atm ;)
<mpt> I would like to put "powered by Malone" at the bottom of bug pages etc
<jdub> SteveA: i'm thinking of the fedora-guy and wordpress-guy situations
<SteveA> jdub: "launchpad bugs" is as confusing as "malone bugs" in that it could mean bugs in malone/launchpad or bugs managed by malone/launchpad
* ddaa would put "powered by you" at the bottom of every page
<mpt> but only once they're up to an acceptable design standard, so as not to damage the brand
<SteveA> we want everyone to use launchpad
<SteveA> i think /malone should become /bugs
<jdub> mpt: i think we're in the process of establishing that malone is not a brand, however :)
<SteveA> or /bugtracker
<mpt> SteveA: /+bugs
<jdub> SteveA: hmm
<SteveA> why the + ?
<SteveA> it is not needed
<SteveA> there is nothing that needs disambiguation
<mpt> SteveA: to be consistent with the context-specific pages
* mpt shrugs
* bradb notes that /bugs/$bugid already works ;)
<SteveA> i think that is a foolish consistency, and i have a suspicion that we can make +bugs become simply bugs everywhere... but i'm not totally sure
<SteveA> jdub: the ultimate call is mark's on what the important brands are.
<SteveA> jdub: it seems to me that the fewer brands we have, the stronger they can be.
<mpt> by having a database constraint that you can't call a distrorelease "bugs"
<SteveA> mpt: no, don't want to do that
<jdub> SteveA: i think i agree
<mpt> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadGooglification#head-6e208a405b33f70198bc9efcd866a6217b22a17a
<SteveA> jdub: "rosetta" has value for reaching out to translators who don't really care about the rest of the open source stuff
<SteveA> jdub: "launchpad" is the whole "here is the nexus of open source activity"
<jdub> yeah
<jdub> thanks :-)
* ddaa points out that "bugs everywhere" is a decentralised bug tracking system
* mpt points out that anything on launchpad.net is not decentralised :-)
<ddaa> that does annoy me
<Kinnison> hmm?
<ddaa> Kinnison: launchpad is all about centralisation
<Kinnison> oh right
<ddaa> I'd much prefer a system that's designed to be decentralised
<mpt> SteveA: Without such a database constraint, given a choice between "/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+bugs" and "/distros/ubuntu/releases/hoary/bugs", I'd choose the former. The latter would make Rosetta URLs even more hideously long.
<SteveA> it's about centralized metadata
<SteveA> most of all
<SteveA> mpt: so, that's one case where it is needed
<ddaa> SteveA: metadata can be centralised by willing nodes in a decentralised system
<bradb>  /distros/ubuntu/hoary/bugs would be nice
<bradb> every other site in the world gets by with +'s; i bet we could too ;)
<SteveA> ddaa: i don't think that leads to responsive user-friendly searching
<bradb> "WHAT! I can't name my distro release 'releases'!!? Down with Launchpad!"
<salgado> SteveA, I did one last change in that shipit-exports branch. it's pretty simple and is tested, obviously. can you review it for me? (https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filet6kdB7.html)
<bradb> s/with +'s/without +'s/
<ddaa> that does, the user would still address a single centralised node. But that node would not _own_ the data, merely proxy it. Just like the supermirror.
<SteveA> salgado: ok, looks good
<salgado> SteveA, great. thanks
<SteveA> ddaa: that kinda gets in the way of letting arbitrary volunteers improve things.  you get bottlenecks on the way to putting changes into the authoritative source
<SteveA> ddaa: but anyway... there are ways to do this where it counts, and bzr and metadata captured in bzr is one of those ways
<ddaa> that's another problem, changes would be best done in the authoritative source service
<SteveA> there is a tension here between making it easy to contribute, and making it decentralized
<ddaa> There is. I do not know anything that achieves what I'm thinking of, but I think it's possible and more socially robust.
<ddaa> But maybe it's just because I have not yet thought it through :)
<mpt> ddaa: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadCentral
<mpt> the idea of multiple Launchpads died in Cape Town
<ddaa> mh... login...
<lamont__> dear baz, please cache the initial checkout if I have a greedy cache.  kthxbye
<mpt> IntegrityError: ERROR:  null value in column "priority" violates not-null constraint  UPDATE BugTask SET priority = NULL WHERE id = 4 
* mpt probably just needs to remake his DB
<bradb> yar
<bradb> I would have pooped if you said that happened on prod
<mpt> I don't have access to tracebacks on production :-)
<mpt> Perhaps one or two of the sampledata tasks should have (None) priorities
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Highlight tabs on the translation form [r=jamesh]  (patch-2575: daf@canonical.com)
<mpt> daf???
<SteveA> mpt: it's been on a branch for a while
<SteveA> you can ask pqm to merge branches other than your own
<kiko> mpt, what do you mean you don't have acess to tracebacks on production?
<kiko> mpt, anybody with a valid certificate can access /errors
<carlos> mpt, I had that merge in my pending queue since long ago...
<mpt> kiko: I meant that they don't show up for me in an error page
<SteveA> okay, i'm going to make an important change to this now
<kiko> mpt, they also are available on chinstrap /srv/gangotri-logs
<SteveA> logged in launchpad developers will see tracebacks
<mpt> excellent
<kiko> SteveA, members of the launchpad team? rock
<SteveA> kiko: think there should be a special "see the tracebacks" team?  or just use the launchpad team or admins team?
<SteveA> i guess the launchpad team.
<SteveA> i can do that immediately
<mpt> bradb: How are you doing with the bug listing?
<bradb> It's coming along. Just finishing up the the tests.
<mpt> what's your view class variable called?
<bradb> It's a method called showPackageName
<bradb> the macro API was changed to expect a show_packagename name to be defined, default False
<mpt> tal:condition="showPackageName"?
<bradb> tal:condition="show_packagename|nothing"
<bradb> The macro callsites use showPackageName to set show_packagename
<kiko> SteveA, the launchpad team is fine.
<SteveA> can't do it
<SteveA> the launchpad team isn't in the sample data
<SteveA> there is no celeb
<mpt> bradb: <a tal:attributes="href task/package/fmt:url" tal:content="task/package/name" /> ?
<SteveA> so, it'll have to be admins for now
<SteveA> until i can get stu to add the launchpad team
<bradb> mpt: tal:attributes="href string:${task/target/fmt:url}/+bugs; title string:Show bugs on ${task/targetname}; ...", etc.
<mpt> oh, nicer
<mpt> targetname, not target/name?
<bradb> nope, targetname
<bradb> not worth obsessing over either way, i don't think
<bradb> targetname will say "ubuntu mozilla-firefox", which reads better for the href title, IMHO
<bradb> name will just say "mozilla-firefox"
<mpt> then name would be better, otherwise it's going to be a blizzard of "ubuntu this" and "ubuntu that"
<mpt> oh, wait, for the tooltip "ubuntu this" would be better
<mpt> ok
<mpt> bradb: So do you want to merge my changes to the layout?
<bradb> i'd rather not
<bradb> i hate doing baz operations
<mpt> or shall I just land them? :-P
<bradb> DOIT
<bradb> we'll race. it'll probably be faster that way.
<SteveA> stub: i guess you've gone for the night
<SteveA> Kinnison: are there any downsides to branching with --no-cacherev ?
<stub> eh?
<SteveA> hi stub.  exactly how late is it there?
<stub> 2:10am
<SteveA> is that all?  anyway, i just replaced webapp/errors.py on production.  i'm preparing a branch of the same for you to cherrypick when you do the next picking.
<stub> k. email me the branch.
<Kinnison> SteveA: just periodic unexpected cacherevs on your branch when baz decides it needs one
<Kinnison> SteveA: so if you want predictable cached revs, cache when you branch
<SteveA> stub: also, i'd like to get the 'launchpad' team as a celebrity, so in the sample data
<SteveA> at some point
<bradb> mpt: doing the diff now, but first only to show the package name
<bradb> next landing will do the sort widget
<SteveA> stub: pound is working nicely... i didn't notice any downtime when i restarted
<SteveA> mpt: if you're logged in, and a launchpad admin, you'll now see tracebacks on pages that have any kind of error
<SteveA> you can test this by logging in, then going to a URL that is not found
<SteveA> mpt: i have made you a launchpad administrator, so you can see these tracebacks
<bradb> SteveA: Will you have time to do a code review for a fairly urgent patch in about 10 mins?
<bradb> oh, i corrupted my revlib
<SteveA> bradb: i'm around for about an hour more.
<bradb> ok
<bradb> so, i guess i know what emacs' default behaviour WRT hard linked files is
<mpt> SteveA: thanks!
<SteveA> bradb: i searched on launchpad/+bugs for 'mdz' to see what bugs mdz had reported on launchpad.
<SteveA> i got no results back
<bradb> SteveA: yep, our search is crap.
<SteveA> okay
<mpt> oh, that hasn't been registered as a BoF yet
<bradb> I would love to spend most of UBZ just discussing how we can help the user find what they need :)
<SteveA> hmm
<SteveA> the "duration" on https://launchpad.net/people/launchpad/+calendar/+add has programmer nonsense in it
<SteveA> wow... we have some usability work to do on calendars
<SteveA> i just added the developers' meeting to the launchpad team's calendar
<SteveA> then subscribed to it
<SteveA> and found like 10 usability problems
* SteveA adds an emblem to the launchpad team
* SteveA adds an emblem to himself by accident
* SteveA adds an emblem to the launchpad team really this time
* SteveA notes something odd
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/people/launchpad
<SteveA> wow, look at all the launchpad logos
<Kinnison> hehe
<Kinnison> Are we making that the favicon?
<SteveA> should do
<Kinnison> I thought members were meant to get the emblem on their people page
<SteveA> maybe
<SteveA> mark hacked it in with no spec and few tests :-(
<SteveA> it isn't clear what is supposed to happen
<SteveA> but, that sounds like a good plan
<SteveA> breadcrumbs are going to be interesting
* Kinnison starts closing apps down
* kiko laughs 
<Kinnison> evo feels like it'll take 5 minutes today
<SteveA> when i'm on https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/2873, and i click the "launchpad" product breadcrumb, i should remain on the bugs facet.
<SteveA> mpt: do you concur?
<carlos> wow, so finally the rubber duck will be removed? finally!
* SteveA finds he may as well just click the "bugs" facet from that page
<Kinnison> ciao all
<zygis> I have a question, how and why launchpad.net/people/foobar get/got added automatically?
<zygis> I mean, there's https://launchpad.net/people/uid0-tuxfamily which is fake "account", with my name
<zygis> this should not exist
<SteveA> zygis: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/WhyTheSmegAmIHere
<zygis> ah, clear now
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> is anyone else getting Internal Server Errors from librarian using breezy?
<zygis> is there a posibility to merge my zygis account with automatically made uid0-tuxfamily, when my tuxfamily.org mail ceased to exist almost two years ago?
* carlos points to salgado 
<SteveA> salgado: can you help ygis out?
<mpt> SteveA: I reported the dtstart programmer nonsense already
<salgado> zyga, that's not possible right now
<mpt> SteveA: I already reported the silliness of emblems for non-teams too
<bradb_> SteveA: Finally done bazzing. Do you have time to look at the show sp name on d/dr listings patch now?
<mpt> SteveA: those launchpad logos look like fuselage kill markers
<salgado> SteveA, I have a problem. the shipit-exports cronscript connects as the shipit DB user, which doesn't exist in rocketfuel
<zyga> salgado: hmm?
<zyga> salgado: zyga != zygis, just for the record
<SteveA> bradb_: okay
<mpt> SteveA: no, I should remain on the Bugs facet if I click Bugs, but the launchpad breadcrumb is above that, it's the parent of overview+bugs+translations+...
<salgado> zyga, sorry, you know how nick completion works on xchat. I didn't realize it was wrong
<zyga> salgado: no problem :)
<salgado> zygis, that's not possible right now
<mpt> therefore how nick completion works on xchat is broken
<zygis> :)
<SteveA> salgado: can we do it "manually"
<bradb_> SteveA: sent
<mpt> SteveA: but if you've finished LaunchpadMenus, some LaunchpadHierarchyNavigation love would be great :-)
<salgado> SteveA, only if you have write access to the production database and wants to issue some SQL queries there to make sure everything is moved
<zygis> heh, it's not worth that for sure
<SteveA> mpt: i'm working on that now.  jamesh reviewed the first phase
<SteveA> salgado: can't we just change the email address on that account to something zygis has access to?
<SteveA> then he can do the normal merge process
<salgado> yes, that should work
<mpt> SteveA: great
<salgado> SteveA, who should I poke to get a shipit db user on rocketfuel?
<SteveA> stub
<zyga> segfault: hi
<segfault> zyga: hi
<segfault> zyga: can you please register gnome-btdownload as a translatable product via Rosetta? :)
* bradb goes for lunch. bbl.
<zyga> segfault: I cannot ;)
<segfault> heh
<segfault> any Rosetta admin around?
<zyga> segfault: btdownload-gnome doens't seem to be i18nzed 
<segfault> zyga: that's too bad. :(
<carlos> segfault, hi
<carlos> hmm seems like zyga already solved your question...
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Build Daemon protocol rework. r=spiv (patch-2576: daniel.silverstone@canonical.com)
<segfault> carlos: really? how?
<carlos> segfault, zyga segfault: btdownload-gnome doens't seem to be i18nzed 
<segfault> haha
<carlos> segfault, you need to request the maintainers to do that, we cannot do that, at least I don't have time atm, too late in the release process...
<zyga> segfault: can you file a bug in bugzilla
<zyga> check #u-devel for details
<segfault> well, i just got gnome-bt source code, and it has some po files..
<carlos> zyga, is better if upstream is notified
<carlos> segfault, really?
* carlos checks...
<zyga> carlos: true
<segfault> cat ChangeLog
<segfault> 0.0.19:
<segfault>         * Added nl, thanks to Reinout van Schouwen.
<segfault>         * Added de, thanks to Tim Fuchs.
<zyga> segfault: gnome-btdownloadgui is not i18nzed
<segfault> Since its version 0.0.19.
<zyga> hmm
<zyga> segfault: are you talking about our version or about upstream?
<segfault> http://ufpr.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/gnome-bt/gnome-btdownload-0.0.22.tar.gz
<carlos> segfault, breezy has 0.0.18
<zyga> ah
<zyga> okay that explains it
<SteveA> i guess we could ask that a new version goes into breezy, if it is in universe
<SteveA> not if it is in main, though
<segfault> stevea: its main
<segfault> that's why i'm worried
<SteveA> then, too late for breezy
<segfault> :(
<carlos> segfault, we will have a new release in 6 months... it's not perfect but it's not too bad...
<segfault> carlos: no problem
<gneuman> SteveA, a just found another template with portlet actions
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> i used grep for it
<SteveA> and omitted ones to do with shipit
<gneuman> are they all suposed to be taken away?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> so, here's what i'd do
<SteveA> 1. make a list of the page templates that need attention.  these are ones that contain portlet-actions, excluding shipit-related ones
<gneuman> ok
<gneuman> we will take care of it
<SteveA> 2. for each page template, work out a URL where it is used, so you can see it failing
<SteveA> 3. write a page test that fails to pass as a test, because the page fails to render
<SteveA> 4. remove the portlet-actions reference, and maybe the entire metal slot, if that's the only thing in that slot
<SteveA> if you can't find how to make a good test for a given template, then mail the mailing list about that template, and someone will help you
<gneuman> ok
<SteveA> stu cherrypicked a change into production to remove all references to portlet-actions
<SteveA> that fixes production for this week
<SteveA> but it doesn't give a permanent fix, and there are no tests of what i fixed in production
<SteveA> so that's why what you're doing is important -- you're ensuring that these pages are tested, so some change or other won't cause them to stop working with no one knowing about it  
<SteveA> bradb: reviewed, btw
<mpt> SteveA: what's the name of bradb's branch?
<mpt> (it's not on PendingReviews)
<SteveA> not sure
<SteveA> he sent me a patch
<SteveA> malone-ode-to-jakob perhaps
<SteveA> bradb: i'm about to go home.  anything you need/
<bradb> one sec, just got bac k
<bradb> back
<bradb> SteveA: mm, showPackageName is not on a database class
<SteveA> oh?
<SteveA> thought it was part of IBugTarget
<bradb> --- orig/lib/canonical/launchpad/browser/bugtask.py
<bradb> +++ mod/lib/canonical/launchpad/browser/bugtask.py
<bradb> @@ -736,6 +736,18 @@ class BugTaskSearchListingView:
<bradb> It's a method on the view that's used by certain targets
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> so i was fooled by it being in interfaces
<SteveA> even so, i think the method name i suggested makes more sense overall
<SteveA> and the method functionality
<SteveA> so, what interface is it declared on?
<bradb> I don't think it makes more sense
<bradb> The idea is this: in certain views we want to show the sp name for task, but in other views, we don't
<SteveA> yes
<bradb> it could be exactly the same task even
<bradb> but, in one place, we want to show it, and in another we don't
<SteveA> okay
<bradb> getTargetPackage sounds like something that would get me the target package, which, to me at least, doesn't make any recommendation about whether i'm supposed to show the sp name or not.
<SteveA> so, use shouldShowPackageName
<bradb> right, ok
<SteveA> or, getSourcePackageForDisplay ;-)
<SteveA> ok, it's all good
<SteveA> go ahead and merge
<bradb> cool, thanks
<carlos> SteveA, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filethex7W.html
<carlos> SteveA, something is wrong with breezy + tests
<mpt> bradb: does that change the sorting control?
<SteveA> carlos: the deprecation warning?
<bradb> mpt: nope
<carlos> SteveA, no, at the end the test end with an error but I'm not able to see it...
<mpt> bradb: just the package name presence?
<bradb> mpt: yep
<SteveA> carlos: can you narrow it down to the exact test that is failing?
<mpt> bradb: branch name?
<carlos> ./test.py -vvv ?
<SteveA>   python test.py -vvv
<SteveA> yep
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> strange that the error wouldn't be shown
<carlos> yeah
<carlos> there are other people working with breezy and developing launchpad, right?
<bradb> mpt: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com/launchpad--malone-ode-to-jakob--0 but hold off for about 10-15 mins so i can commit, etc.
<SteveA> carlos: yes
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> carlos: my laptop has breezy, but i usually work on my workstation, which is still on hoary
<SteveA> just because i have a lot of state in stuff i'm landing right now in open windows etc.
<SteveA> i expect to upgrade once i've landed the navigation refactoring
<carlos> SteveA, btw, the dist-upgrade was really good, postgres was migrated without any issue so I didn't notice the change (outside the tests errors)
<SteveA> cool
* SteveA --> home
<SteveA> http://developers.slashdot.org/developers/05/10/05/168247.shtml?tid=185&tid=8   <--- bradb, mpt
<SteveA> we can do that eventually, with ajax crack
<bradb> vive le web 2.0
* SteveA --> really home
<bradb> mpt: I auto-added some revisions to my revlib, I scanned for a full-tree revision, I applied 27 revisions, I typed my password twice, I mirrored, and now she's all yours: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com/launchpad--malone-ode-to-jakob--0. Probably quickest for both of us if I just merge it though, right?
<bradb> You'd still be building a cache of my archive by the time it lands, I imagine
* bradb merges
<mpt> yes, I'm still committing my first revision
<bradb> heh
<mpt> only 32 minutes so far
<carlos> SteveA, seems like the error is related to librarian...
<carlos>     + HTTPError: HTTP Error 500: Internal Server Error
<bradb> mpt: oh, i'll have something neat to show you in a little bit, that i thought of while looking at the results list and thinking about sorting, etc.
<mpt> 1 hour 35 minutes and counting ...
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=SteveA]  debongify the MSR integration on the D/DR bug listing, so that package name is shown (patch-2577: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<bradb> mm, actually, this "something neat" thing is probably useless. n/m.
<mpt> bradb: Sort by: [oldest first  :^]  [Update] 
<bradb> I had Sorted by: [newest first:^]  [Sort Again] 
<bradb> but, either way, I'm not too bothered
<mpt> oh, if you've already done it, cool
<NyteOwl> Do previously registered ubuntu folks have to reregister?
<jordi> carlos: will check
<carlos> jordi, ok
* carlos -> dinner
<carlos> see you!
<kiko> NyteOwl, in shipit? yes!
<kiko> you need a launchpad account
<NyteOwl> kiko, ok, thanks
<gneuman> does anyone know how to proceed when you removed a file?
<gneuman> i removed it without using baz rm
<kiko> gneuman, baz rm?
<kiko> gneuman, just touch the file
<kiko> and baz rm it 
<gneuman> k
<gneuman> ops
<salgado> kiko, he doesn't want to remove the file
<kiko> salgado, ah. then baz diff and then patch -R it
<kiko> but he will have lost it salgado 
<kiko> salgado, link-external-sourcecode should save you around 300mb per tree
<bradb> What would you guys think of trying out a session-based "Your recent searches" portlet on the bug listing?
<kiko> bradb, awesome idea!
<kiko> I'm merging by delta, lalalala
<bradb> kiko: Maybe I'll play with that idea a bit after I get the sorting nailed down.
<salgado> kiko, how? my trees have 700 megs and from that, 550 are inside {arch}
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> yeah, seems like you're right
<kiko> it's 100mb
<salgado> tomorrow I'll remove one of my worktrees
<salgado> that will free almost 1G
<kiko> rock!
<mpt> ah, that search form looks much nicer
<kiko> man, I should /only/ use baz replay
<kiko> it's like 100x faster than merge
<kiko> (of course, it also does a lot less)
<bradb> mpt: I guess you already made the bug icons clickable and titled?
<mpt> bradb: fatter, but not clickable or titled yet
<mpt> I'm just merging your conflictage
<bradb> ah
* mpt mentally throttles whoever invented overtype mode
<ajmitch> mpt: how different is that search form now?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: r=kiko Fixed bug 1092: Marking bugs as duplicate doesn't work and bug 1005: Marking bug as duplicate of itself produces system error. Adds tests and also reworks the validation code slightly. Patch by Diogo Matsubara <matsubara@async.com.br> (patch-2578: matsubara@async.com.br, christian.reis@canonical.com)
<asmodai> kiko: tudo bm?
<asmodai> err
<asmodai> m even
<kiko> asmodai, yeppers
<asmodai> kiko: btw, officially hired at Erasmus Uni in Rotterdam now :)
<kiko> wow, congratulations :)
<asmodai> Obrigado :)
<asmodai> Time for more XML, Python, pgsql, and dspace hacking ^^
<mpt> ajmitch: bradb has put the package name in the results for distros and distro releases. I've made the results more compact, tidied up the advanced search controls, put them above the buglist, made the priority icons more different, and (just now) given them tooltips.
<mpt> bradb is in the process of giving the listing a proper menu for sorting.
<bradb> ...which I've got working for upstream, distro and distrorelease, but the distro sp page needs some serious help
<ajmitch> wonderful, thanks 
<bradb> the DSP page was pretty crappy before, but during the menu conversion, it seems to have lost its menus as well
<kiko> lol
<mpt> DSP page?
<mpt> oh, distro source package
<mpt> Once my design-fascism branch is landed, I'm going to go through all the templates to make sure they have the menus they should
<kiko> bradb, what happend to BugTask.target/targetname?
<bradb> kiko: Nothing, AFAIK. Why do you ask?
<kiko> the methods are gone, AFAICS
<kiko> matsubara should have used them when fixing bug 2467 but they didn't exist!
<bradb> kiko: they're in the mixin class
<kiko> oh
<kiko> what mixin class?
<bradb> BugTaskMixin
<bradb> created so that null bugtask and bugtask could share the same code
<kiko> okay.
<kiko> SteveA?
<bradb> mpt: Any plans to make our portlets make a little more asthetically pleasing any time soon? Rounded edges, more contrast between their bg color and the rest of the page, that sort of thing?
<bradb> s/make a little/look a little/
<mpt> drop shadows
<mpt> reflective glass texture
<mpt> etc
<mpt> no.
<mpt> I'm not allowed to change Launchpad's overall look at the moment
<mpt> though, as usual, I would dearly love to
<bradb> that's too bad because, as we both know, attractive things do work better.
<mpt> definitely
* mpt gives bradb a shave
<bradb> heheeeh
<bradb> I've got the sort widget working here, but I can't submit this for review until the sp bug listing is less crap. I'll likely merge it tomorrow morning if there's a reviewer available.
<bradb> mpt: Is there any point in me committing so that you can get this code, or can you wait until tomorrow?
<mpt> as long as your code cleanly knocks out the table, and doesn't mess around with the rest of the file, I shouldn't conflict
<bradb> when will you merge your changes? i bet there will be small conflicts.
<bradb> anyway, i'm off, later all
<allee> Hi! I've played with malone and didn't find: add link to bugs.kde.org, and monitor all bugs for a given ubuntu/<srcpkg>.
<allee> Is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaloneUniverseWishList still right place to add wishlists?  (see item 22 ;)  No update since 2.5 months??
<allee> + ;)
<ajmitch> filing bugs on malone will get them seen quicker
<allee> ajmitch: so I  try to figure out a submit-wish-list-url and add it to top of MaloneUniverseWishList ?
<ajmitch> https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+filebug
* cprov goes .. night all
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: r=kiko Fix for bug 2705: A number of pages are untested and currently broken. Adds tests for web references, adding specs, linking specs to sprints, and the main cve pages; removes references to portlet-actions. Patch by Diogo Matsubara <matsubara@async.com.br> (patch-2579: matsubara@async.com.br, christian.reis@canonical.com)
#launchpad 2005-10-11
<kiko> darn
<kiko> who is awake?
* Nafallo hides :-)
<kiko> argh
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugtrackers/ubuntu-bugzilla
<kiko> this is pretty cool
<ajmitch> oh that's neat
<ajmitch> how many other hidden features are there?
<kiko> quite a few
<ajmitch> would be nice if the debbugs status showed up on the bug watch :)
<kiko> doesn't it?
<kiko> oh, only bugzilla
<allee> kiko: he! Nice! Can I dare to fix this myself: https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/2877  or will my lauchpad account automaticly closed due to abusing it ;)
<kiko> allee, you can fix it if you like, sure
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugtrackers/+newbugtracker
<allee> kiko: 'k I found this already. let's try
<kiko> do it!
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=stevea]  Buildd rescueBuildIfLost implementation, rescue slaves processing deleted or modified jobs. (patch-2580: celso.providelo@canonical.com)
<allee> kiko: done https://launchpad.net/malone/bugtrackers/kde-bugs
<allee> What is IMHO strange is that add link to external bug-tracker listen in lower right corner, while I somehow expected that in link to bugtracker one could choose 'upstream, distro: debian, suse, ...' and that it get's listed right at the top of the bug page
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: r=kiko Fix for bug 2499: 'Unsubscribe from bug' page has incorrect documentation. Adds a section and conditionals for unsubscription. Patch by Diogo Matsubara <matsubara@async.com.br> (patch-2581: matsubara@async.com.br, christian.reis@canonical.com)
<deb_user_ba> I cannot send my GPG key.. 
<allee> Is there a way to register an already defined bug tracker (kde-bugs) with a project (KDE).  I always get the +newbugtracker form :(
<deb_user_ba> Algum do Brasil??
<kiko> allee, you can actually tie a bug task to a bug watch
<kiko> bug you need to do it manually
<kiko> deb_user_ba, do you have a sign-only key?
<kiko> what is the error?
<kiko> allee, I don't think projects and bug trackers can be associated
<allee> kiko: well, https://launchpad.net/projects/kde  has a 'add a bug-tracker' link
<allee> kiko: and it lead me to the same form I used to register kde-bugs from https://launchpad.net/malone/bugtrackers/+newbugtracker
<kiko> oh
<kiko> I see
<lifeless> morning
<deb_user_ba> Hi Kiko.. where are u from?? Do you speak portuguese??
<allee> lifeless: late nite ;)
<kiko> allee, can you file a bug: Impossible to associate existing bugtracker with project?
<kiko> deb_user_ba, yeah, but I need to skip out -- can you please file a bug?
<allee> kiko: yeap I now know how to do it ;)
<kiko> thanks
<deb_user_ba> kiko.. when I try send my GPG key.. 
<deb_user_ba> i receive this msg:
<deb_user_ba> Launchpad could not import GPG key, the reason was:HTTP Error 500: OK at http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x16BDCEF5&op=get.Check if you published it correctly in the global key ring (using gpg --send-keys KEY) and that you add entered the fingerprint correctly (as produced by gpg --fingerprint YOU). Try later or cancel your request.
<deb_user_ba> GPG key is D652 32F3 7C85 6CB3 3363  36AC 92EE A639 16BD CEF5 ?!??!
<deb_user_ba> kiko-afk??
<allee> kiko: done https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/2879
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix Bug#2182 (patch-2582: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<salgado> stub: ping?
<stub> salgado: pong
<salgado> stub: I can't merge my shipit-exports branch because the cronscript runs with the shipit user, and so does its test
<salgado> (and there's no shipit user on rocketfuel)
<stub> Ahh... on chinstrap you mean. I sec...
<stub> salgado: ok. Should be fine now.
<salgado> yes, chinstrap. 
<salgado> thanks, stub!
<salgado> stub: also, what ranking constant should I use for the recipientdisplayname column? A?
<stub> A in this case. It is the most important column when you are doing the searches.
<salgado> stub: can we have another run of the shipit-exports script on staging, this time with the data migration patch?
<stub> Sure. The staging update is running right now so I can merge your branch in as soon as that is done.
<salgado> great. I just sent a merge request to pqm
* salgado => bed
<salgado> thanks stub 
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Shipit exports and a lot more fixes. r=SteveA,stub (patch-2583: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<stub> lifeless: Another offering for mixing Python & C - http://www.scipy.org/documentation/weave/  
<lifeless> stub: thanks
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix bugs in shipit data migration patch (patch-2584: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Add new required sections to staging and production config files (patch-2585: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<sivang> Good morning all!
<jamesh> stub: ping?
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> hi
<lifeless> morning
<jamesh> stub: ping?
<stub> jamesh: pong
<jamesh> stub: was running some of the tests in my keyring-trust-analyzer branch, and ran into a new failure inside PersonSet.merge()
<jamesh> stub: the problem seems related to the queries used to rename the merged account, which generate unicode query strings
<jamesh> stub: since merge() is building its own queries, should it be responsible for converting to UTF-8?
<stub> jamesh: Yes. But I don't see how that could possibly happen given that it should only be dealing with ASCII query strings and integer parameters.
<jamesh> stub: it is creating a new name for the person based on from_person.name (which is unicode)
<stub> (cursor.execute() requires UTF-8 strings and parameters, so anything talking at this level is responsible because nothing else can be)
<jamesh> stub: so when it interpolates that name into the query string, you get a unicode string
<jamesh> stub: this seems to be a fairly recent addition to the method
<stub> jamesh: oic. It is ascii, but passing a unicode string (even if containing just ascii) futzes psycopg
<jamesh> stub: okay.  I'll add an explicit conversion to unicode
<jamesh> arg
<stub> We should .encode('ascii') - merge() needs to be as paranoid as possible
<jamesh> ^^ conversion to utf-8
<jamesh> okay
<stub> spiv: Did you get an email from the spec system asking for a review?
<martin> servhelp
<martin> Hello, what is the best channel to ask tech questions ( I want to setup a printer, for example)
<carlos> martin, #ubuntu
<martin> thanks carlos
<zyga> morning
<spiv> stub: I don't think so.
<spiv> stub: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+spec/librarian-garbage-collection ?
<spiv> (at least it's pretty easy to find via my person page in launchpad)
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, morning
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: hello :)
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: how are you 
<lifeless> SteveA: how does launchpad detect one is logged in ?
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, overloaded ;) 
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: translating?
<lifeless> how do we get specs listed  : https://launchpad.net/sprints/ubz
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, I wish :) Preparing classes...
<SteveA> lifeless: detect?
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: you are a teacher?
<SteveA> lifeless: there's a cookie that acts as a key to look up session data that is held in ram
<lifeless> SteveA: I commonly have to log in N times
<lifeless> SteveA: and many people complain about similar things
<SteveA> lifeless: that sounds that some kind of problem
<lifeless> do we set Vary ?
<SteveA> almost certainly not
<lifeless> i.e. Vary: Cookie
<lifeless> then that is almost certainly the problem.
<lifeless> erm, it might be varies. I'll check
<SteveA> it's being served over https ... is that still relevant?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> there is a cache in your browser, and there are https proxies
<lifeless> the -only- thing https gives you is confidence that noone the user didn't expect to see, sees the data you send and transmit
<spiv> stub: looks good.
<SteveA> so, Vary: * would fix these problems ?
<SteveA> i can make the standard template and the shipit template set this
<SteveA> as i don't want it to be set on images, css etc.
<lifeless> SteveA: so. vary: * is a worst case catchall
<SteveA> optimise later?
<SteveA> a topic for UBZ ought to be opening launchpad to http where possible
<SteveA> and that would only make such issues more significant
<SteveA> in practice
<lifeless> no, I think 'vary: cookie' is all that is needed
<lifeless> if thats the only thing we use for deciding what we send, thats what we should emit
<lifeless> if we vary on accept-language too, then very: cookie, accept-language
<SteveA> does that need to be set for all pages, or just those when the cookie is sent
<lifeless> it should be sent for any url where adding/removing or altering the listed headers may/will get you a different body
<SteveA> it is bad to just set it for everything?
<jamesh> SteveA: it should be set for any page where the cookie would alter how it is rendered
<lifeless> not particiularly
<jamesh> SteveA: which is pretty much everything, due to the user name in the header
<SteveA> not images
<SteveA> not css
<jamesh> page header
<lifeless> the things it would cause confusion on are in places we are not likely to encounter
<lifeless> i.e. non conformant proxies from 1993
<lifeless> putting it on 'static content' is not useful, nor is it harmful (especially if we support if-none-match)
<SteveA> and it is set for all HTTP request methods?
<lifeless> where we might send trivially different content, but we dont' *care* if the user gets different content, we don't need to set it either
<lifeless> and yes, -all- methods on that url should emit vary
<SteveA> ok
<lifeless> and the vary string should be the same for -all- responses from that url, though it can be different across the site
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> so, the probable cause of the problem you're seeing is that your browser, or some other cache, is cacheing the page rendered for anon. ?
<SteveA> despite your having logged in
<lifeless> this is not a panacea, we may find its not the root cause of the current issues, but it is likely contributing factor
<SteveA> i don't see that Vary will help much in that case
<lifeless> it will
<SteveA> seeing as you can still (under some circumstances) have the same cookie
<SteveA> but the data it points to says "no one is logged in"
<SteveA> so, it doesn't necessarily vary
<lifeless> do we not reset the cookie when we see that ?
<SteveA> although, in practice, it will right now, i think
<lifeless> ok, back for the lp meeting
<SteveA> the default zope behaviour is to use the cookie at all times
<SteveA> i think my hack is still in place
<SteveA> that uses it (sets it) only when necessary
<SteveA> but i may have removed that... not sure
<lifeless> we should have a change visible to the client when login occurs
<SteveA> so, i wonder if other no-cache headers are required
<lifeless> i.e. new cookie, change the cookie, or set hard no-cache headers before login occurs.
<SteveA> you want the cookie value to change when there's a change in session state
<SteveA> where that change will affect the cacheability of the page
<lifeless> yes
<SteveA> okay, that makes sense to me
<SteveA> i'll look into it
<lifeless> because vary is a POST-hoc invalidation technique
<SteveA> and
<lifeless> no-cache is a foreknowledge technique
<SteveA> you think we should use vary and variable cookies rather than no-cache etc.
<lifeless> no-cache has its place
<SteveA> okay, i think i know how to make the cookie session machinery do this
<SteveA> this is stuff we should push upstream sometime
<jamesh> it looks like the "fileresource" class handles if-modified-since style validation
<jamesh> but doesn't do etags
<lifeless> something that is expensive to generate but cheap to validate is a good candidate for vary
<SteveA> thanks, see you at the baz meeting
<lifeless> as are things that are cheap to validate but change after the fact
<lifeless> SteveA: when is that, 2.5 hours from now ?
<SteveA> thought it was 1 hr before the lp meeting. or is it 30mins before?
<lifeless> oh, its one hour before, for 30 minutes
<SteveA> ok
<lifeless> so thats 2 hours yes ?
<SteveA> yes
<lifeless> till then, ciao
<SteveA> iki
<SteveA> so... the cookie value can be set as a combination of two things: the session key (HMAC encrypted and all that) and a session change index
<ddaa> Nooooo! not the rubber duck!
<stub> Is there a way to 'baz switch' a hardlinked tree without losing the hardlinkingness ?
<jamesh> stub: "baz diff --link" should update hard links
<stub> round about, but usable. Thanks )
<carlos> ddaa, lifeless, jblack https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileys8U6e.html
<carlos> ddaa, lifeless, jblack any idea about how to solve that? I got it sometime ago, but forgot it until today that I did a new merge...
<carlos> I can merge from rocketfuel, but I cannot commit the changes
<ddaa> stub: nope
<ddaa> but in practise it's not that much of big deal unless you are switching between trees that have a very old
<ddaa> * that are very old
<ddaa> you reap most of the performance benefits by inode comparison of patchlogs
<carlos> ddaa, any idea about the problem I'm having?
<ddaa> carlos: did somebody fixed your problem while my network was broken?
<carlos> ddaa, no
<ddaa> random try: delete the cached ancestry file in the broken revision
<ddaa> figuring out the exact issue is a bit longish, and I'm in a meeting
<carlos> ddaa, where is that cached ancestry file?
<ddaa> sorry pal, after meeting
<cprov> morning hackers
<carlos> ok
<carlos> stub, could you remove the -q flag from the poimport script?
<carlos> stub, I don't know why but since yesterday is not importing anything
<stub> carlos: Done
<carlos> stub, thanks
<ddaa> carlos: -> #bazaar
<SteveA> developers meeting here, 15 mins
<SteveA>  /msg me any meeting items
<cprov> okay
<lifeless> interesting ..
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/+spec/bzr-gpg-keysigning/+deptree
<lifeless> claims it both doesn't block others, and lists the ones it blocks ;0
<jordi> SteveA: should I do my lines now? I won't be available in a few mins
<SteveA> jordi: /msg me them
<jamesh> garr.  pyme has a module called "import"
<SteveA> no way
<SteveA> that's insane
<jamesh> pyme.constants.import
<Kinnison> M-8 ?
<SteveA> 5 mins to meeting
<SteveA> take a workrave now
<SteveA> and /msg me any items
<SteveA> but not both at once, obviously
<niemeyer> Good morning!
<lifeless> morning
<jblack> hi
<salgado> SteveA, my shipit-searching branch is marked needs-reply on your queue. was it me who set the wrong status on it? (I ask because I didn't get any review of it)
<ddaa> hello
* Kinnison pops to the loo, I *AM* present
<SteveA> it's time for the meeting
<matsubara> morning all
<SteveA> who's here?
<jamesh> me
<jblack> me
<mpt> me
<salgado> me
<matsubara> me
<lifeless> I think I can
<bradb_> me
<bob2> I know I can?
<niemeyer> me
<stub> yo
<cprov> me
<SteveA> kiko-afk: ?
* SteveA saw ddaa earlier
<ddaa> hey, that was before the meeting started!
* Kinnison returns
<SteveA> spiv, mbp and jordi send apologies
<SteveA> i have their three sentences
<SteveA> carlos: ?
* carlos is here
<jordi> I'm here sortf
<SteveA> bjorn is on vacation
<jordi> sortof even
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>   - roll call
<SteveA>   - agenda
<SteveA>   - next meeting
<SteveA>   - activity reports
<SteveA>   - production / staging
<SteveA>   - slow queries
<SteveA>   - issues for sysadmins
<SteveA>   - menus delivery
<SteveA>   - launchpad on bzr status
<SteveA>   - DST
<SteveA>   - three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> next meeting, same time next week?
<cprov> yup
<bradb> sure
<jblack> aye
<carlos> yeah
* SteveA waits to hear from an aussie
<lifeless> HAH
<jamesh> sure
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : Discussion with Launchpad users and developers. || https://launchpad.net/ || Includes Rosetta and Malone. || http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ || Developers' meeting, Thursday 13 Oct, 12:00 UTC
<jblack> jamesh: can we talk after the meeting?
<jamesh> jblack: sure.
<SteveA> activity reports: who's doing better than i am currently?  (i have them in gtimelog, but i've been too slack to send them.  bad wicked me)
<stub> I'm up to date
<SteveA> salgado: seen kiko?
* Kinnison has them but hasn't sent them
<lifeless> PERFECTO
<mpt> up to date except yesterday
* Kinnison has been sprinting this week
* bradb is up to date
<niemeyer> I'm ok as well
<salgado> SteveA, no. want me to call him?
<jblack> SteveA: I am, but barely. Fell into the "I can remember and write later"
<SteveA> salgado: please
<salgado> I'm up to date, btw
* carlos is two weeks behind :-(
* jamesh is not
<SteveA> carlos: start again today
* cprov up
<SteveA> jamesh: please send today's right now, even if it doesn't include times
<carlos> SteveA, will do
<ddaa> uptodate by the day
<SteveA> anyone not spoken?
* SteveA wishes for an irc bot to help with this... 
<jblack> thought you had one. :)
<SteveA>   - production / staging
<jordi> I'm totally behind on activity reports, agreed with carlos to do 1/week
<SteveA> thought i was one...
<SteveA> jordi: okay
* niemeyer points pybot to SteveA
<SteveA> stub: plans for production, status of staging please?
<SteveA> niemeyer: got a canonical url?
<SteveA> there's a weekend coming, and i could do some hacking
<niemeyer> SteveA: http://labix.org/pybot
<SteveA> ta
<stub> Production will be tagged for rollout next tuesday from he current head, unless people have features to land tonight or tomorrow.
<stub> Staging has been running the shipit-exports branch for testing exports
<lifeless> SteveA: also, there is the twisted irc protocol, its quite nice
<stub> staging logs are being logged to a seperate directory ready for mirroring to chinstrap
<stub> I think that is it
<SteveA> stub: i'll want to get some sessions improvements cherrypicked later.
<stub> cool
<SteveA> production logs are already on chinstrip.
<SteveA> and being rsynced
<SteveA> to there from production
<SteveA>   - slow queries
<SteveA> how's all that looking?
<SteveA> what's the current settings for query/request timeout in production?
<stub> I havn't heard anything. Jordi or Carlos would know if that means the issues are hiding, or are still biting people regularly
<carlos> we have problems with Rosetta
<stub> timeeout was increased to 15 seconds after the second launchpad backend came online
<SteveA> carlos: what are the problems?
<carlos> mainly the +lang/code page, it's huge and takes too much time 
* Kinnison is encountering interesting deadlocks in transactions at times
<Kinnison> (On dogfood)
<Kinnison> I'm concerned about how the db will behave when we put the distro on it
<carlos> SteveA, people complain about system erros there too often and it's always related with timeouts
<SteveA> Kinnison: i guess we'll want some special staging time for that
<SteveA> carlos: timeouts should have their own error page now
<carlos> SteveA, there are other reports about the translation form, but that's a bit more difficult to debug and it does not happen so often
<Kinnison> SteveA: hopefully it won't matter. The only transactions deadlocks I see are on the publishing table
<carlos> SteveA, so people will know that they are getting timeouts?
<Kinnison> SteveA: and I'm working to eliminate them
<SteveA> carlos: yes
<carlos> cool
<SteveA> carlos: so, what can we do about the language code page?
<carlos> that will help us a lot
<SteveA> hi kiko
<kiko> grrr, sorry
<SteveA> how are your activity reports?
<carlos> SteveA, I will take a look at that page just in case I can see a way to improve the performance
<kiko> perfectly up-to-date
<SteveA> carlos: can you give an example of a live url to that page?
<stub> Kinnison: There is always the option of lowering the transaction isolation level. So far we haven't needed to change it from the default (and highest) level (although the Librarian might be the first, depending on how spiv is going with librarian/rosetta issues)
<carlos> if it's not possible... I suppose we should add any kind of batching or split it showing, for instance, most translated, normal translated and non translated sourcepackages
<Kinnison> stub: what does that do?
<Kinnison> stub: and is it possible to lower the isolation level on a per-connection basis?
<SteveA> carlos: okay, i think you should talk with kiko and mpt about that sometime later on
<carlos> SteveA, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+lang/fr
<jamesh> Kinnison: yes
<kiko> carlos, I have been unable to trigger a timeout on that page yet, though I have seen reports on it
<Kinnison> jamesh: if I google for transaction isolation level will I get useful stuff to read about it?
<carlos> kiko, I got some of them already, it depends on the load of the server
<SteveA> that page is HUGE
<lifeless> Kinnison: lowering the isolation level is a non trivial exercise
<carlos> SteveA, I know
<lifeless> Kinnison: I would consider much else first
<SteveA> there has to be a better way of arranging that
<Kinnison> lifeless: right, I'm currently pondering a "Fucking with the publishing records" lock on disk
<stub> Kinnison: http://www.postgresql.org/docs/7.4/interactive/mvcc.html
<SteveA> i think that page is too large to be really useful
<kiko> ah, cool -- carlos, I just got the timeout error! :)
<stub> Kinnison: connection.set_isolation_level() lets you set the transaction isolation level per connection
<jamesh> Kinnison: http://www.postgresql.org/docs/7.4/interactive/sql-set-transaction.html
<carlos> SteveA, I think so, but mark said that batching is not trivial and that is better that page that nothing
<SteveA> carlos: i don't think batching is the answer
<kiko> me neither
<carlos> kiko, some people getting it...
<SteveA> carlos: i think looking at the use-cases for that page is
<SteveA> and doing something that meets those use cases better than just a huge list
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> let us move swiftly onwards
<SteveA>   - issues for sysadmins
<lifeless> 32k files
<SteveA> anything that still hasn't been done by sysadmins that they need hassling about?
<lifeless> waiting for elmo to return
<jblack> yeah.
<SteveA> lifeless: noted, do you want me to do anything about that?
<SteveA> i'm aware of all the issues
<kiko> SteveA, salgado has a request but I think it's stub's, not sysadmins
<salgado> kiko, already sorted
<lifeless> SteveA: if you dont see me heckle elmo today, please channel my sarcastic nature
<jblack> planet.bazaar.canonical.com is held on info request since thursday.
<SteveA> lifeless: i'll give him a phone call when he's around
<kiko> rock
<SteveA> jblack: okay
<SteveA> jblack: can you get around that by pointing the admins to the places where they need to set these things in the baz archive of the planet?
* ddaa is happy with python being blocked, has that gives him a chance to work on some other belated urgent and important stuff
<SteveA>   - menus delivery
<jblack> SteveA: Not yet. I need the places they are going to install to first, for the config.
<SteveA> the infrastructure is in place.  there should be no portlet-actions left, except in shipit pages.  i still need to update the docs. any issues / questions about menus.
<salgado> SteveA, I renamed all portlet-actions in shipit pages
<SteveA> salgado: thanks
<mpt> Some templates may be missing the application menu they should have
<salgado> btw, you reviewed that. ;)
<mpt> When my design fascism branch is landed, I'll be going through all the templates to check them
<SteveA> there's still a coupling between having canonical urls, and displaying menus
<SteveA> i'm removing that as part of my "navigation" work
<kiko> SteveA, there's still a handful of locations that I will be fixing today -- gneuman has the patch
<kiko> gneuman, you need to get me that patch with the updated tests
<SteveA> kiko: okay, fine.  grepping for portlet-actions in /templates/ should give no results
<SteveA> and all the pages where there were some should be pagetested
<SteveA> thanks mpt
<SteveA>   - launchpad on bzr status
<SteveA> lifeless: can you say a few words?
<gneuman> k
<lifeless> quardle ardle oodle ardle, the magpie said
<SteveA> you didn't menion PIE
<kiko> he did
<kiko> the magnetic sort
<lifeless> hheh
<lifeless> so
<lifeless> this last week I've been helping martin with weave
<lifeless> and am cutting rc1 of 0.1 right now
<jblack> excellent results, btw.
<ddaa> clear the area, he's about to handweave!
<SteveA> "If it wasnae for the weavers what would we do We widnae hae clothes made o' woo"
<lifeless> but thats done, so I'm back on track, no more distractions :)
<lifeless> sftp support is in the pipeline now, via john mienel
<lifeless> and I'm actively hacking on gpg support from tomorrow
<lifeless> switch will come right after that
<ddaa> yay!
<lifeless> but I have a sinking feeling about PIE
<jblack> is there a spec for gpg? 
<lifeless> jblack: yes
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/+spec/bzr-gpg-keysigning
<kiko> lifeless, dude, regardless of pie, you rock
<kiko> great work
<lifeless> kiko: thanks :)
<SteveA> this is looking very promising
<kiko> lifeless, more realistically, do you think we'll be on bzr for rocketfuel post-ubz?
<kiko> I mean, november/decemberish?
<lifeless> oh yes
<lifeless> I mean, I think if I could make life uncomfortable for you for a bit, it could be before ubz
<lifeless> but I'd rather not do that
<kiko> what's the chance of showstoppers popping up? very high, high, medium, low?
<lifeless> low
<kiko> ok
<SteveA> item from the agenda i'd forgotten:
<SteveA>  - https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+specs
<lifeless> :1
<kiko> lifeless, what are the major bits missing? sftp and gpg, then?
<lifeless> http://bazaar.canonical.com/CanonicalBzrDogfooding
<lifeless> doco
<lifeless> converter is DONE (for rocketfuel needs)
<lifeless> jamesh script is DONE
<lifeless> rollout scripts need adjusting, or maybe I can lever stub into that
<lifeless> switch is needed
<lifeless> gpg signing is needed
<lifeless> commit-with conflict prevention is DONE in abentleys branch, will merge monday
<lifeless> symlinks are DONE
<bradb> do we need switch before starting to use it with rf?
<kiko> is switch the same as baz switch?
<lifeless> yes
<SteveA> yes, we need switch
<lifeless> switch is preserve what I have here, give me another branch in place, kthankxbye
<kiko> ok
<ddaa> bradb: needed no change launchpad version easily (because of nested trees)
* niemeyer wonders how it'll work with weaves..
<lifeless> niemeyer: like a breeze :)
<niemeyer> Anyway, later..
<niemeyer> lifeless: :)
<bradb> ddaa: right
<jblack> if he can pull off gpg signing, he can do switch
<SteveA> okay... gotta move on
<niemeyer> jblack: I think so :)
<SteveA> so, the launchpad specs that are on the wiki are appearing in the launchpad product's spec-tracker thanks to matsubara and kiko
<bradb> I added tons of Malone ones too, btw ;)
<SteveA> please register any new specs you write with teh spec tracker
<SteveA> thanks bradb 
<SteveA> this will help us to keep track of the bigger picture of what we need to do
<bradb> I also fixed the bug that was preventing specs from being assigned to milestones.
<SteveA> questions about the spec tracker?
<SteveA> cool
<carlos> no questions here...
<SteveA>   - DST
<SteveA> spiv said:
<SteveA> The only thing I'd want to raise is that daylight savings time will soon be
<SteveA> happening, so 1200 UTC will become 11pm for me rather than 10pm, so I'd be
<SteveA> happy to see it shift to 1100 UTC in a few weeks.
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> how does that work for jblack and bradb and brazilians?
<kiko> 8am here..
<jblack> what is it relative to now? Earlier or later? 
<lifeless> thats one hour earlier right ?
<SteveA> yes
<niemeyer> SteveA: He wants to shift the UTC time?
<kiko> oh, well, we also enter DST soonish
<SteveA> yes
<jblack> Sure for me, if we can make the bzr meeting one hour later.
<jblack> i.e. swap places
<bradb> I think that would be 7am here, but whatever. I'm planning to start waking up earlier anyway.
<SteveA> jblack: i think we'd just pick a new time for the bzr meeting
<niemeyer> kiko: Yes, with our "completely predictable rules" :(
<bradb> The morning hours are good.
<SteveA> bradb: http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2005/05/how-to-become-an-early-riser/  ;-)
<kiko> niemeyer, I discovered tz-brazil!
<kiko> or rather
<kiko> niemeyer, I discovered tz-brasil!
<ddaa> morning is a creation of the devil
<jblack> I absolutely detest very early morning meetings.
<niemeyer> kiko: And what would be that?
* niemeyer googles
<bradb> SteveA: interesting blog
<jblack> I'll do it for the team. :) but I hate it.
<bradb> RSS is stealing my life
<SteveA> jblack: apparently, it helps if you cut out the caffiene ;-)
<kiko> niemeyer, a debian package that does everything for you
<SteveA> bradb: i go to lunch with people who read blogs, so i get mine second hand :-)
<jblack> I think you're trolling! Me? No caffiene? 
<jblack> I'd sleep for a year
<bradb> SteveA: heh
<niemeyer> kiko: Nice! Thanks for pointing it
<SteveA> okay, we don't need to make the decision today.  assuming the baz meeting is moved, would 1100 UTC be a disaster for anyone, once DST has changed?
<jblack> no
<cprov> kiko: thanks pzn .. the only crap stuff is the list of 'changing time days' download from somewhere ...
<SteveA> okay... it is that time
<SteveA>   - three sentences
<Kinnison> SteveA: It'd be slightly irritating for us northerners, but hey :-)
<SteveA> speak your brains
<lifeless> DONE: weave-many tweaks, unifed text and metadata revision recording, reduce shotgun surgery, update baz2bzr, implement ghost support in weave, release weave rc1
<lifeless> FIRST POST
<lifeless> TODO: bzr transactions, gpg signing
<lifeless> BLOCKED: None
<SteveA> <mbp> DONE: bzr 0.1 almost ready to go; many fixes towards that
<SteveA> <mbp> TODO: actually release it
<SteveA> <mbp> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> <spiv> DONE: mainly reviewing
<SteveA> <spiv> TODO: reviews, AuthServerCaching
<SteveA> <spiv> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> DONE: reviews, management, navigation components
<SteveA> TODO: land navigation components, implement Vary header properly
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<jblack> DONE: bzr support, documentation
<cprov> DONE: rescuebuilder and buildUI fixes
<cprov> TODO: builddUI spec split, investigate some way to reuse code
<cprov> BLOCKED: none
<SteveA> <jordi> DONE: FAQ, new imports, mailing list replies.
<SteveA> <jordi> TODO: new import requests, new replies to rosetta@ email, cleanup "review-breezy*" templates
<SteveA> <jordi> BLOCKED: "review-breezy", as I can't edit templatyes. Carlos is working on it right now afaik. #2802
<mpt> DONE: design fascism, text-to-html redesign, bug listing cleanup, bugfixes
<mpt> TODO: template menu checking, bug 2194, branch landings, bugfixes
<mpt> HINDRANCES: baz is very slow
<ddaa> DONE: dusted off and finished importd-archivelocation
<ddaa> TODO: land stuff in review, BranchDataStorage db changes and infrastructure fixes, finish LaunchpadBranches, upgrade to breezy
<ddaa> BLOCKED: lifeless python patch, ext3 32k links limit for python import
<Kinnison> DONE: buildd sequencer, protocol rework, auto-giveback, tidying publisher
<Kinnison> TODO: Upload handler (still)
<Kinnison> BLOCKED: Elmo being around to actually go through what's needed for dapper to open
<jblack> TODO: documentation, packaging for pqm/cm
<salgado> DONE: ShipIt, helping out matsubara and gneuman.
<jblack> BLOCKED: None new.
<stub> DONE: Database fixture updates, LibrarianGarbageCollection spec
<stub> TODO: LibrarianGarbageCollection
<stub> Blocked: Nothing
<bradb> DONE: Landed lots of usability fixes. TODO: Land some more usability fixes. BLOCKED: No.
<salgado> TODO; More shipit, more help to matsubara and gneuman, maybe some code review
<niemeyer> DONE: Released svn2bzr, merged revisions logging on bzr, prefixed stores on bzr, SmartPM maintenance, updated IRSS, etc
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<kiko> DONE: drag through bug triage and code reviews
<niemeyer> TODO: Two more days on bzr, work on launchpad, etc
<SteveA> oh, and TODO: review stub's browser messages branch
<carlos> DONE: More language packs small cleanups, merge daf's branch about 'tab' higlights, and many user support and debugging
<niemeyer> BLOCKED: Nope
<kiko> TODO: more reviews, spec transferral, more triage
<kiko> BLOCKED: no
<carlos> TODO: New import/attach system, give jordi all needed rights to do his work
<carlos> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> mpt, you must do something special, because, honestly, baz never is the blocker for me
<kiko> mpt, have you tried keeping two trees instead of baz switching all the time?
<jordi> carlos: go carlos :D
<jamesh> DONE: code reviews, integrate lifeless's bzr support into pending-reviews and fix a few bugs, look at sqlobject object expiry for zopeless
<jamesh> TODO: code reviews, specs stuff, sqlobject expiry
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no 
<kiko> jamesh, lifeless: what about the gpg id scanner thingy?
<mpt> kiko: no, I haven't tried that
<kiko> mpt, I've only suggested it to you like 10 times by now
<jamesh> kiko: was going to merge it today, but the new tests showed up a few unrelated problems
<mpt> itym once
<niemeyer> ddaa: "ext3 32k links limit for python import", is that about bzr?
<jamesh> kiko: should get it merged tonight
<mpt> in April or so
<kiko> jamesh, cool
<kiko> mpt, no, you just have a bad memory
<SteveA> niemeyer: no, baz
<ddaa> niemeyer: baz-importd import of python, linked to baz archive storage being demanding on the fs and ext3 sucking hard.
<SteveA> okay, so i have various "elmo time" stuff that is blocking people
<SteveA> but nothing else
<SteveA> is that so?
<carlos> SteveA, kiko I'm not blocked directly by this, but Rosetta usage starts to be blocked... we need gina run on production... forgot to add it as part of today's agenda, sorry
<niemeyer> ddaa: Ahh, understood
<kiko> carlos, that's blocked by the gpg script, which is why I'm asking jamesh 
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> carlos, kiko, jamesh: let's get this sorted out after the meeting
<kiko> sure
<SteveA> thanks
<niemeyer> ddaa: The prefixed stores in bzr fixes exactly that
<kiko> though apparently it's on track
<SteveA> we have 45 seconds more.  final words anyone?
<bradb> One small note about the specs in LP: sabdfl would probably be really happy if the appropriate specs were assigned to 1.0 (which I've already done for Malone)
<niemeyer> Yes, thanks!
<niemeyer> :)
<ddaa> niemeyer: nah fixing a different problem. The problem is limit on link count, that hits dirs with many subdirs, not dirs with many files.
<SteveA> yeah, good call bradb
<mpt> kiko: And meanwhile you keep whining at me for the amount of disk space I'm using, so I wasn't taking the suggestion seriously :-)
<SteveA> okay, it's a wrap
<niemeyer> ddaa: Ack
<SteveA> MEETING OVER
<SteveA> thanks everyone.
<SteveA> i'm off to get some lunch
<salgado> SteveA, wait
<lifeless> niemeyer, ddaa - cross purposes. ddaa is dealing with a 'baz C version' problem.
<SteveA> salgado: i'm hungry, dude
<salgado> SteveA, did you review my shipit-searching branch or it's only its status that's wrong in the PendingReviews page?
<kiko> mpt, it's only an extra half-gig per tree, so I don't think it's a big deal
* Kinnison goes to fetch lunch
* carlos lunch
<kiko> mpt, your huge revlib is a lot more worrisome
<carlos> kiko, jamesh or are we going to have the meeting now, before jamesh goes to sleep?
<SteveA> salgado: probably not.
<salgado> SteveA, okay, just wanted to make sure
<kiko> jamesh, carlos: do we need to discuss anything, or are we on track?
* SteveA --> lunch
<kiko> ddaa, mpt has woken up with a 2.5gig revlib. do you have any clue what we can do to reduce this?
<ddaa> first thing would be using something else than macosx
<mpt> ddaa: It's called "Ubuntu 5.04"
<jblack> kiko: He trim older less interesting stuff
<kiko> ddaa, he's on linux.
<jamesh> kiko/carlos: note that my code for adding users is capable of merging existing accounts too
<carlos> kiko, don't know, I only need gina run, if we can talk about a deployment plan....
<ddaa> okay, looking for right link
<kiko> jamesh, that's pretty cool
<kiko> jamesh, does that need extra knobs or is it the default?
<kiko> jamesh, I imagine you can merge people with no passwords, at least..
<ddaa> mpt: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadHackingFAQ#head-7ede78aa7deeb4b4c9e649ad7bf58422279436f6
<jamesh> so it should be able to clean things up if gina creates more people than necessary
<kiko> jamesh, are you making sure to ignore merged accounts?
<kiko> ah, cool
<jamesh> kiko: it will merge accounts if no more than one account has a preferred email
<jamesh> kiko: the person lookup code skips merged accounts (which don't have associated email addresses anyway)
<ddaa> mpt: better if using xfs, ext3 has very bad behaviour with revlibs, wasting tons of space with directories.
<kiko> jamesh, hmmm, right.
<kiko> ddaa, mpt: I'm considering the switch to xfs this week, stay tuned.
<ddaa> but anyway 2.5G is not terribly large for a revlib
<ddaa> mine is 1.5G
<mpt> ddaa: ok, thanks
<kiko> ddaa, it's 1G overweight
<mpt> SteveA: Does https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/2115 (POST form submission while not logged in) need a BoF?
<jamesh> kiko: you could stick your trees on one of these: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/10/03/gigabyte_i-ram_ramdisk/ :)
<ddaa> it's 0.6x excess... not 10x, is what I mean
<kiko> mpt, why not? I've already outlined what we need to do once..
<jbailey> salgado / kiko: When you had me poke at shipit.ubuntu.com to look at the LP integrated version, did my request get kept or discarded?
<kiko> jbailey, if it was on that address, it was kept
<jbailey> I think it wasn't, I think it was a staging site.
<mpt> kiko: You mean we shouldn't because you already know what to do?
<mpt> if so, cool
<jbailey> I just realised that although I *think* I've alrady put in for my Ubuntu CDs that perhaps I haven't =)
<Nafallo> jbailey: if you login you will see ;-)
<jbailey> Nafallo: to shipit or launchpad?
<salgado> jbailey, to shipit
<kiko> mpt, well, nobody's stepped up to implement it, and it does look like a SteveA sort of thing.
<jbailey> It doesn't mention anything.  I'll put it in again.
<jbailey> Thanks!
<salgado> stub, ping
<stub> salgado: pong
<carlos> kiko, I'm leaving to have lunch will talk later (if needed) ok?
<kiko> sure, carlos 
<salgado> stub, what fix was needed in the data migration script?
<carlos> later!
<kiko> jblack, ddaa: is there a script that cleans up old revisions from the revlib?
<stub> salgado: There was a missing '%' sign creating a syntax error, and the data being retrieved from the database needed to be converted to Unicode before being passed to the name generation routine
<jbailey> Is there a component in Malone for bugs in shipit?
<ddaa> kiko: I just have small pybaz script here that removes evenything but the last revision of every branch
<kiko> ddaa, that would be cool to run
<salgado> jbailey, yes. https://launchpad.net/products/shipit/+filebug
<jbailey> salgado: Tx
<salgado> jbailey, or https://launchpad.net/products/shipit/+bugs to see the existing ones
<salgado> stub, sorry for that, dude.
<jbailey> salgado: Cool, thanks.  Looks like a new one. =)
<ddaa> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileTPA2Qu.html
<stub> no worries
<salgado> stub, is it going to be possible to cherrypick it?
<stub> salgado: I'll give it a go
<kiko> stub, salgado: jane /really/ wants to be able to run an export this week. what if we told marilize to use staging today?
<salgado> kiko, I'm not following you
<kiko> salgado, to run a test export?
<salgado> kiko, we already have a test export
<kiko> oh
<kiko> was I not copied on these emails?
<salgado> shipit.staging.canonical.com
<salgado> no emails
<kiko> has marilize looked at it?
<salgado> Jane looked at the previous one
<salgado> and asked me to fix some things. now I fixed them and this new export was generated today
<kiko> cool
<kiko> over IRC, I imagine?
<salgado> what?
<jbailey> Err.  How do I delete an attachment in Malone?
<kiko> salgado, this communication -- I saw no email on the topic
<salgado> kiko, yes, it was over IRC
<kiko> okay
<wickedpuppy> hi guys ... i got problem importing ssh key and gpg key into launchpad ... any help ?
<kiko> wickedpuppy, always. what happens?
<wickedpuppy> i got error malformed keys
<kiko> wickedpuppy, first, is it a sign-only key?
<wickedpuppy> perhaps i am pasting wrong key ?
<wickedpuppy> well ah ... how i know its signed only ?
<kiko> wickedpuppy, hmmmm. perhaps -- did you follow the instructions?
<wickedpuppy> gpg --gen-key 
<kiko> wickedpuppy, what does gpg --list-keys say?
<wickedpuppy> and i followed the instructions
<wickedpuppy> should i paste ?
<wickedpuppy> its more than 3 lines
<wickedpuppy> ok 3 lines
<wickedpuppy> lol
<wickedpuppy> pub   1024D/B8C8C194 2005-10-06
<wickedpuppy> uid                  billy am <wickedpuppy@gmail.com>
<wickedpuppy> sub   2048g/47752BC1 2005-10-06
<kiko> looks correct
<wickedpuppy> so which is the key that i should paste into launchpad ?
<wickedpuppy> i tried 1024D/B8C8C194 , B8C8C194 , 2048g/47752BC1 , 47752BC1 .. all error
<wickedpuppy> eh ah guys ... which is the key figerprint ?
<Nafallo> wickedpuppy: not there...
<kiko> wickedpuppy, what are you pasting into the box, exactly?
<wickedpuppy> i tried 1024D/B8C8C194 , B8C8C194 , 2048g/47752BC1 , 47752BC1 .. all error
<wickedpuppy> billy@wicked1:~/programming/perl$ gpg --fingerprint billy am
<wickedpuppy> pub   1024D/B8C8C194 2005-10-06
<wickedpuppy>       Key fingerprint = 1DA6 FF19 7A20 78C4 53EE  1338 58A3 6668 B8C8 C194
<Nafallo> 1DA6 FF19 7A20 78C4 53EE  1338 58A3 6668 B8C8 C194
<Nafallo> paste that
<wickedpuppy> i also tried the key fingerprint ..
<kiko> that's what you need to paste in
<kiko> I will improve the text on that page.
<wickedpuppy> Launchpad could not import GPG key, the reason was:HTTP Error 500: OK at http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0xB8C8C194&op=get.Check if you published it correctly in the global key ring (using gpg --send-keys KEY) and that you add entered the fingerprint correctly (as produced by gpg --fingerprint YOU). Try later or cancel your request.
<wickedpuppy> got this
<kiko> wickedpuppy, you need to publish your key to a public keyserver first. have you done that?
<wickedpuppy> eh no ... how ?
<wickedpuppy> i gotta get a front-end for gpg ...
<Nafallo> (using gpg --send-keys KEY)
<kiko> gpg --send-keys B8C8C194
<kiko> that's all
<wickedpuppy> alrighty
<wickedpuppy> let me go back to launchpad
<wickedpuppy> is it immediate ?
<wickedpuppy> lol
<cprov> wickedpuppy: it won't be immediatly available
<wickedpuppy> ah k
<wickedpuppy> thanks guys :P
<wickedpuppy> now i go figure out my ssh-keygen
<wickedpuppy> lol
<kiko> heh
<wickedpuppy> alrighty
<wickedpuppy> done both ssh and gpg
<wickedpuppy> thanks guys :P
<kiko> salgado, ping?
<Nafallo> fwiw, I think the instructions are were straightforward if one reads them ;-)
<salgado> kiko, pong
<Nafallo> s/were/very/
<kiko> salgado, I'm going to override the ubuntu images, ok?
<kiko> in shipit
<kiko> via css
<kiko> they are breaking the ssl padlock, I think
<salgado> kiko, isn't it because we import the css from http://www.ubuntu.com?
<kiko> salgado, I think the CSS may be okay, but the images now
<kiko> not
<kiko> I need to test
<kiko> btw
<kiko> Expression: <PathExpr standard:'view/processForm'>
<kiko> ProgrammingError: ERROR: expression too complex DETAIL: Nesting depth exceeds maximum expression depth 10000. HINT: Increase the configuration parameter "max_expr_depth". SELECT COUNT(*) FROM
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.35: Charry pick steve.alexander@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.35 into production (patch-7: steve.alexander@canonical.com)
<kiko> ShippingRequest WHERE id in (... billions ...)
<kiko> stub, we're in the charry picking business too?
* stub waits for baz
<stub> I suspect not and that there were rocketfuel or other merges into that branch
<salgado> stub, what if I replay all my changes into a branch of production?
<stub> salgado: That would work
<stub> I can do it here too probably
<salgado> stub, there'll be some conflicts
<salgado> stub, what production branch are we running?
<stub> rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.35
* salgado branches
<kiko> Kinnison, cprov: what is auto-depwaiting?
<bradb_> Do we have a specific(ish) date in mind for when we're going to move to Zope 3.1?
<Kinnison> kiko: It's actually auto-un-depwait-ing
<Kinnison> kiko: as it were
<Kinnison> kiko: It's a tool for automatically re-trying builds which failed due to a missing dependency
<kiko> ah, okay
<kiko> Kinnison, one-line summary of "Build Daemon protocol rework. r=spiv"
<Kinnison> kiko: Clean up the buildd master<->slave protocol to get rid of accumulated cruft and implement an important pair of features (namely Ogre and arch_indep control).
<kiko> what are these features for?
<kiko> bradb, can we make it so that +bug and +bugs traverse identically? having +bugs and +bug is the most crackful idea I've ever heard of, but it's particularly bad for URL-hacking when triaging
<mpt> +1
<bradb> kiko: It's nasty indeed.
<kiko> we can then phase out +bug when nobody's looking
<bradb> kiko: I wonder though...can we improve the UI in some way to make you not have to hack the URL?
<bradb> kiko: I've been thinking of next/prev links on bug pages and things like that
<kiko> bradb, well, I am reading commit logs and picking up bug numbers. the fastest way to get to them is using my browser history, but then I need to delete the trailing "s" from +bugs to get to the bug 
<kiko> bradb, can we get a malone google search plugin?
<Kinnison> kiko: 'ogre' is about making sure things only build with the right components available to them
<kiko> Kinnison, "only build"?
<bradb> kiko: meaning being able to search google from Malone, or...?
<Kinnison> kiko: the arch_indep stuff is about building the _all.u?deb files on the right arch for a given distrorelease
<bradb> or being able to search Malone with google?
<mpt> bradb: Having a great everything-else interface is no excuse for having a bad URL interface
<Kinnison> kiko: I.E. the apt sources in the chroot only turn on main for main, main+universe for universe, etc
<kiko> bradb, s/google/firefox and it might make sense :)
<bradb> mpt: I'm not defending the URLs, btw. ;)
<kiko> I know you're not
<kiko> Kinnison, ah, of course. thanks.
<Kinnison> kiko: no probs
<Kinnison> kiko: anything else I can tell you?
<Nafallo> Kinnison: why did you name it ogre? :-)
<Nafallo> my server is named ogre ;-)
<kiko> Kinnison, there are many things, but this is a great start
<Kinnison> Nafallo: I believe the name 'Ogre' comes from the fact that ogres are like onions
<Kinnison> (They've got databases^Wlayers)
<kiko> ogres have layers? that's news to me
<Kinnison> kiko: have you not seen shrek?
<kiko> oh-oh
<Nafallo> ehm, have we talked about this before? half a year or so ago? :-P
* Nafallo just got a flashback ;-)
<kiko> Kinnison, what are _all.u?deb files?
<Kinnison> kiko: debs and udebs which are architecture independant
<Kinnison> I.E. the filename ends _all.deb or _all.udeb
<kiko> why do they need to be built on the right arch?
<Kinnison> because we only want them to build once, or there'll be clashes in the archive
<Kinnison> so we have a nominated architecture which builds the _all as well as the _<arch> files
<kiko> which architecture is that?
<Kinnison> I believe for ubuntu it's i386
* Kinnison has cprov working on the patch for implementing the last bits in launchpad
<kiko> thanks
<bradb_> argh
<kiko> Kinnison, 
<kiko> [r=stevea]  Buildd rescueBuildIfLost implementation, rescue slaves processing
<kiko> +deleted or modified jobs
<kiko> can you translate? :)
<bradb_> mpt: Any idea how hard it would be to add a search box on the right side above the tabs inside the bugs facet, with a label like "Search ${context/targetname} bugs"?
<kiko> bradb_, it should probably be under the tabs
<kaliwanagan> hi all. is there a way to delete a product series?
<bradb_> kiko: Hm, interesting point.
<bradb_> maybe in a portlet instead?
<bradb_> i.e. bugtarget-portlet-search.pt
<bradb_> s/i.e./e.g./
<kiko> bradb_, sure, that's a cool idea
<Kinnison> kiko: If a slave is processing a deleted or otherwise modified job, it would previously be lost to the system. I.E. not IDLE, but not recorded as doing any work in the db
<Kinnison> kiko: cprov's patch makes sure that slaves doing stuff we don't know about get cleaned up and reintroduced to the work pool
<salgado> Kinnison, do you know about any upper limit in the number of results a subselect can return without breaking, in postgres?
<bradb_> Right, must get the sorting stuff out of the way so I can DOIT. A search portlet would seem to have some pretty serious ROI. In adding a search portlet, I should be able to sneak in making +bugs work as well, but this portlet should hopefully avoid you wanting to hand-hack URLs.
<kiko> Kinnison, thanks.
<Kinnison> salgado: Nup
<Kinnison> salgado: I thought a subselect was effectively merged into the query when run anyway
<salgado> Kinnison, stub once told me about a 10000 results limit, but I'm not sure in what circunstances it apply
<kaliwanagan> if not delete a product series, then at least any product release?
<kaliwanagan> https://launchpad.net/products/openkore seems to have some duplicate releases
<kaliwanagan> four infact, all leading to the same directory.
<kiko> kaliwanagan, yeah, this is actually a dupe, I need to find the original bug and sic matsubara on it
<kaliwanagan> oh i see. thanks for the heads up :)
<mpt> bradb: As kiko suggested, "above the tabs" and "inside the bugs facet" would be a contradiction
<mpt> bradb: What pages are you talking about adding this too?
<Kinnison> lifeless: Erm, you're sending out {virus} warnings
* SteveA returns
<SteveA> mpt, kiko: for the POST submission login thing, i need to consult with lifeless on exactly how to deal with the HTTP aspects
<kiko> ah, perhaps a bof then
<kaliwanagan> thanks all. I've received an email confirming that the bug has been assigned and is being worked on. :)
<kiko> jordi, carlos?
<carlos> kiko, hi
<kiko> carlos, how do I associate a template name with a product?
<kiko> http://localhost:8086/products/gnomebaker/+potemplatenames
<kiko> doesn't seem to let me
<carlos> kiko, you need a POTemplate
<kiko> carlos, how do I create one of those?
<kiko> (sorry, it's non-trivial to discover)
<jordi>  /potemplatenames  to create
<carlos> kiko, it's an admin task so I think we don't have it documented
<jordi> .../+addpotemplate to a series
<kiko> aha
<carlos> kiko, https://launchpad.net/products/gnomebaker/+series/main/+addpotemplate
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: keyring trust analyzer code, r=lifeless (patch-2586: james.henstridge@canonical.com, robert.collins@canonical.com)
<Kinnison> kiko: the sushi here is good, but I *MISS* the chinese
<jordi> gotta go
<kiko> Kinnison, so do I :-(
<kiko> carlos, I get a system error running that locally. 
<kiko>     *  Module canonical.launchpad.helpers, line 691, in uploadRosettaFile
<kiko>       raise RawFileAttachFailed(str(e))
<kiko> RawFileAttachFailed: Server said: 500 Internal server error
<kiko> carlos, is this a librarian bug or?
<kiko> 	  File "/home/kiko/devel/rocketfuel2/launchpad/lib/canonical/librarian/storage.py", line 128, in _move
<kiko> 	    raise DuplicateFileIDError(fileID)
<kiko> 	canonical.librarian.storage.DuplicateFileIDError: 35
<carlos> kiko, breezy?
<Kinnison> kiko: but you live in the town of the chinese
<carlos> kiko, that smells like a librarian bug, yes
<kiko> ok
<carlos> kiko, I'm getting too Internal server errors using breezy
<kiko> I'm not using breezy
<kiko> carlos, is it the same error? look at your server output
<carlos> kiko, last time I ran the test I didn't get it so I don't have it
<kiko> ah
<carlos> kiko, I don't get it always
<kiko> me neither
* bradb tries another router (that appears not to support configuring lan ip address assignment!? @#$%)
<gneuman> does anyone know how to find a url for this template:template-page.pt?
<kiko> gneuman?
<kiko> template-page.pt? it's just a draft file, to be copied into others
<gneuman> ok
<gneuman> =] 
<gneuman> better now
<kiko> it's not referenced in any zcml that I am aware of
<SteveA> the template-* files should just have those actions things removed
<kiko> right
<gneuman> ok
<segfault> Rosetta encountered problems exporting the files you
<segfault> requested. The Rosetta team has been notified of this
<segfault> problem. Please reply to this email for further assistance.
<segfault> Has anyone noticed this?
<kiko> yes
<segfault> what hapenned?
<kiko> segfault, it's normally related to problems in the translation. what file was that? I can help you debug
<segfault> Hoary's rpm package
<kiko> segfault, what's your surname?
<kiko> Santiviago?
<segfault> Santiviago
<segfault> yes
<kiko> okay
<kiko> the problem is that the brazilian portuguese translation is encoded using the ascii codec
<kiko> it then fails because it encounters an  
<kiko> can you change it to be UTF-8 or at least latin-1, segfault?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix https://launchpad.net/products/shipit/+bug/2893 (Error page doesn't preserve the shipping request) (patch-2587: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<kiko> thanks salgado-lunch, extra thanks
<segfault> kiko: well, i was trying to get the actual po file from Rosetta, i haven't touched it yet. But i can try to get another one and upload.
<kiko> carlos, ping?
<carlos> kiko, pong
<kiko> carlos, can segfault change the encoding of the pofile in any way /bug/ uploading a new file?
<kiko> carlos, also, I need you to explain to me what      [trivial]  Detected and notified when a .po file is imported and the
<kiko> +msgid_Plural was changed in the .pot one + test
<kiko> means :)
<kiko> carlos, s/bug/but above btw
<carlos> kiko, it's a workaround that I talked with Steve
<carlos> kiko, that fixes, for instance, control-center imports
<carlos> kiko, there is a corner case when a maintainer changes the msgid_Plural but don't change the msgid, in that case, the .po imports would fail because we cannot represent that in our db, we are only allowed to store one msgid pero translation domain and thus only a msgid_Plural for that msgid
<carlos> kiko, the only way to change an enconding is reuploading a new file or manually doing that using psql
<kiko> carlos, okay, thanks.
<kiko> segfault, you'll need to reupload a file, sorry.
<kiko> carlos, will the upload clobber any existing translations?
<carlos> kiko, for your next question.. yes, we should add a way to change the encoding using the website
<kiko> okay, thanks.
<kiko> carlos, should be trivial, right? 
<carlos> kiko, if the upload is exactly what we have imported as upstream and it's imported as "published", no we should not break any existing translation as all things are stored as UTF-8 in our database
<segfault> kiko: ok, i'll try to do that. But what happens if i upload a PO file with more msgids than the current in Rosetta?
<carlos> segfault, btw, please, update the po revision date adding 1 minute or your upload will be ignored, I have a fix for that but it's not yet merged
<kiko> segfault, that's a question for carlos 
<carlos> segfault, they will be added 
<carlos> segfault, you can upload an update without problems, if it's older or with the same po revision date, it will be ignored, that's why is important that you update that field
<carlos> kiko, the encoding editor? yes, it should be trivial
<segfault> carlos: sure, i'll do that later.
<kiko> carlos, just change a flag in the table, right?
<carlos> segfault, thank you
<kiko> <carlos> kiko, if the upload is exactly what we have imported as upstream and it's imported as "published", no we should not break any existing translation as all things are stored as UTF-8 in our database
<carlos> kiko, no, parse the pofile.header field, update the dictionary and dump the new header back to pofile.header
<kiko> carlos, the upload will not be exactly what we have imported, btw -- segfault said he was going to upload a new one
<kiko> carlos, ah, right, of course.
<carlos> kiko, it can be an update, it's just that you should be careful with the way you upload it, that's all, the easier fix is if we don't upload changes
<carlos> but we will never lose information unless we upload the wrong .po file as not published, that would hide translations from Rosetta
<mpt> carlos: I'm pulling out the translation form for a single string into its own template, to make pofile-translate.pt less scary. In pofile.zcml, what should be the for= value for that browser:page?
<mpt> for="canonical.launchpad.interfaces.IPOMsgID" doesn't work
<kiko> mpt, use a macro
<mpt> kiko: That's what I'm doing, I think
<kiko> mpt, it's for whatever context you are going to pull it out of
<carlos> mpt, that's part of the review suggestions page that lets you navigate message by message, right?
<mpt> copying from how malone-index.pt uses bugtask-listing-detailed.pt
<carlos> mpt, in that case, I think you should use IPOMsgSet
<mpt> carlos: No, it's the part of the translation page that lets you translate a single item
<kiko> I thought you were just refactoring the template
<carlos> mpt, isn't that page the one that shows you *all* suggestions available ?
<mpt> carlos: Suggestions is a part of it
<mpt> but not all of it
* mpt tries IPoMsgSet
<carlos> mpt, yeah
<carlos> mpt, IPOMsgSet
<mpt> KeyError: 'messageset' 
<mpt> hum
<kiko> mpt, would you allow me to remove padding: inherit from the <code> tag?
<kiko> mpt, it causes issues when using it inside a validation or notification div.
<mpt> kiko: sure
<mpt> why did it exist?
<mpt> oh, code has a dotted border or something hideous around it, doesn't it?
<mpt> so get rid of that too
<kiko> right
<kiko> I think you removed that
<kiko> but the original code has
<kiko>     padding: 0 0.1em;
<kiko> and I think you wanted to undo that
<mpt> I don't know why that exists
<kiko> hmmm
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  XHTML validity fixes on front page (patch-2588: mpt@canonical.com)
<bradb> SteveA: When are we planning to upgrade to Zope 3.1?
* mpt is stuck
<SteveA> bradb: before ubz
<bradb> cool
<bradb> SteveA: Did you say that it includes a mechanizer-type form testing framework?
<mpt> carlos, do you have time to help met get unstuck? :-)
<carlos> mpt, sure
<mpt> carlos: In pofile-translate.pt, I have <tr tal:repeat="messageSet view/messageSets" tal:replace="structure messageSet/@@+translate-item" />
<mpt> ok so far?
<carlos> mpt, yes
<mpt> then in pofile.zcml, I have <browser:page for="canonical.launchpad.interfaces.IPOMsgSet" name="+translate-item" template="../templates/translate-item.pt" permission="zope.Public" />
<mpt> and translate-item.pt contains the <tr> for a translatable item
* carlos should warn mpt that he's not too good with .zcml files
<mpt> carlos: but then I get "NotFoundError: (<canonical.launchpad.browser.pomsgset.POMsgSetView object at 0xb584f44c>, '+translate-item')"
<carlos> mpt, btw, permission should be launchpad.Edit as it's an editable field
<carlos> mpt, messageSet is not an IPOMsgSet
<mpt> ok
<carlos> mpt, I think It's a dictionary
<mpt> IDictionary?
<mpt> hmm, no, there seems to be no such thing
<carlos> mpt, no, I suppose we should rewrite that page to use IPOMsgSet directly
<mpt> so there's no way to get this working now?
<SteveA> what do you want to do mpt?
<SteveA> what's the "IDictionary" issue?
<mpt> SteveA: pull out the translation form (the <tr> including text fields, suggestions, etc) from pofile-translate.pt into its own translate-item.pt, in the same way as malone-index.pt uses bug-listing-detailed.pt
<mpt> but I don't know how to work out the correct attribute values for the zcml
<mpt> (at least, I think that's the problem)
<SteveA> so, while you can register such a view on a dict, it isn't a good idea
<SteveA> so, carlos is correct, i think
<SteveA> the object doesn't carry enough information what what it actually is
<mpt> I'll leave that, then, so as not to waste too much of other people's time
<SteveA> mpt: file a bug on what carlos said
<SteveA> or ask carlos to file it
<carlos> mpt, I prefer if you can file it O:-)
<mpt> ok
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/2907
<carlos> mpt, thanks!
<bradb> SteveA: Did you say that it includes a mechanizer-type form testing framework?
<SteveA> bradb: that's one of the things we want
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Improve poparser exceptions and Fix for bug 2901: /malone/bugs/assigned causes Oops. Remove dead code and XXX. Improve the wording on the edit GPG key page, nuke bogus CSS entry (patch-2589: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<SteveA> kiko-fud: ping
<kiko-fud> SteveA, pong
<SteveA> kiko: what do you think about arranging a regular launchpad users meeting?
<SteveA> on irc?
<kiko> SteveA, wow, that's an interesting idea
<SteveA> we don't get a lot of participation in the developers meeting
<kiko> no, we don't -- understandably
<SteveA> but then again, we don't really make it relevant to our community
<kiko> hmmm
<bradb> SteveA: What's the full URL at which to access the Zope server inside a doctest? I'm trying to write a test with ClientForm, using http://localhost:9000/... (also tried 8085, 8086 and 8089) and keep getting connection refused.
<SteveA> bradb: don't use ClientForm yet
<bradb> hrmph. ok.
<kiko> SteveA, let's say we did the meeting right after the developers meeting -- 13UTC on thursdays?
<kiko> or on wednesdays and then used the feedback to discuss on thursdays?
<SteveA> i can't do it right after the developers' meeting
<SteveA> i need to have lunch sometime during the day
<SteveA> and i've been in meetings 2 hours straight then
<SteveA> jamesh: the pyme makefile uses python2.3 for something
<niemeyer> SteveA: It's not really a packaging/dependency issue.. just a policy one..
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> i've seen various zope/python projects go "batteries included" in the past
<SteveA> and it has caused problems for packages
<SteveA> and it has caused problems for packagers
<niemeyer> SteveA: Indeed.. even projects like Twisted, which had no external dependencies, went like "aggregate aggregate aggregate.. oops.. split split split"
<Kinnison> ciao all
<niemeyer> Kinnison: See ya
* carlos -> out 
<carlos> see you
<SteveA> bradb: ping
<bradb> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file2mwoog.html
<SteveA> please take a look at that
<SteveA> i want to talk through it with you
<SteveA> because i want to convert it to the new navigation format
<SteveA> i have a few questions about it
<bradb> ok, go ahead
<SteveA> so, this is registered to traverse an IBugTask
<SteveA> i see two sections to the function
<SteveA> the first section deals with null bug tasks, and standard views on bugtasks
<SteveA> the second section deals with traversing to utilities
<SteveA> is that right so far?
<bradb> yup
<SteveA> is the ordering of the two sections important?
<SteveA> could the order be reversed, and it would still work out okat?
<bradb> well, it could be reversed, but the code would have to be slightly modified, of course
<bradb> e.g. if utility_iface is None: return None, etc. wouldn't make sense if there was more name traversal code further down
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> i don't really get the idea of the traversal to these utilities
<SteveA> why is there a traversal from a bugtask (the context) to context/tasks/... ?
<bradb> that's a bug
<bradb> there shouldn't be a tasks traversal; i thought i removed that
<SteveA> you mean, in the code?
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> don't remove it ;-)
<SteveA> you'll conflict, or i will
<bradb> right, i won't remove it
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> so, the idea is to handle context/watches/NUMBER urls?
<bradb> yes
<bradb> context/watches/..., more specifically
<bradb> "..." can be more than just a number
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> and it also needs to handle context/watches/ ?
<bradb> or more than /just/ a number, that is. like watches/42/+edit, for example
<bradb> SteveA: there's no default views for context/watches/ type URLs (or, if there is, it's only by accident)
<SteveA>     if not nextstep:
<SteveA>         return utility
<SteveA> 
<bradb> they usually redirect to the context page, IIRC
<SteveA> so, they can become not found, then?
<SteveA> or redirections?
<bradb> either seems ok to me
<SteveA> can you check that a redirection is what you want for attachments, referernces and watches?
<bradb> SteveA: attachments/ 404s currently, references and watches redirect.
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> is that okay to keep it that way?
<bradb> which one is correct is a matter of opinion, i think
<bradb> SteveA: sure
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> it will be easy to change once the stuff lands
<SteveA> actually, i think i'll try making them all 404s
<SteveA> it is simpler, and can be changed later if needed
<bradb> sounds good
<SteveA> kiko: darn... you edited traversers.py!
<SteveA> kiko: pqm conflicted on me.  i've totally changed traversers.py with the Navigation changes.
<kiko> SteveA, I fixed a bug there that mpt reported :)
<kiko> don't regress it please
<kiko> oh, darn
<kiko> I didn't add a test for it
* kiko runs to add one
<bradb> heh
* SteveA gets the changeset to see what changed
<SteveA> oh
<SteveA> you just removed to =='assigned' thing
<bradb> kiko: are you interested in doing a quick review of my sortwidget patch when baz is ready? it gets rid of those horrifying results headers on the +bugs listings
<SteveA> that doesn't need a test
<SteveA> and i removed it on my branch already
<kiko> SteveA, yeah, well, notfound-traversals..
<kiko> bradb, mpt: https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/2075 is fixed, right?
<bradb> kiko: no idea
<SteveA>         # If the bug is not found, we expect a NotFoundError. If the
<SteveA>         # value of name is not a value that can be used to retrieve a
<SteveA>         # specific bug, we expect a ValueError.
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> i don't think having IBugSet.get(name) raise a ValueError here is useful
<SteveA> it should be a NotFoundError or subclasses of it always
<bradb> kiko: I believe that we've remedied #1 in that report, but #2 is still there.
<bradb> maybe that makes it fixed though, hm
<bradb> SteveA: I'm not too bothered either way, but NotFoundError might make it harder to detect "weird" bugs, in cases where unexpected values are getting passed.
<SteveA> so, make it a specific subclass of NotFoundError
<SteveA> like FormatOfNameIncorrect
<SteveA> but still allow presentation code to catch NotFoundError
<bradb> oh, right
<bradb> for chrissake, WHY am i applying 117 revisions?
* bradb will surely be unable to fork for diff
<kiko> bradb, do you use a revision library?
<bradb> kiko: yeah, but i have to keep deleting it
<bradb> i've only got a couple gigs of free space on that partition
<kiko> bradb, use library-relink and library-shrink
<bradb> ah didn't know about those
<bradb> sounds like what i'm looking for
<bradb> thanks
<kiko> don't delete your revlib
<kiko> it won't make things better
<bradb> that's for sure
<bradb> where's library-shrink?
<kiko> salgado?
<salgado> yep
<kiko> help bradb 
* salgado reads backlog
<bradb> salgado: where's library-shrink?
* salgado checks
<salgado> bradb, the one I have here I got from http://mirrors.sourcecontrol.net/jblack@gnuarch.org--2004/tlacontrib--devo--1.2--base-0
<bradb> salgado: is it possible to check it in?
<bradb> since i doubt i'm the only one who wants it
* salgado runs baz update to check if there's something new
<salgado> you mean, put it in utilities/?
<bradb> yeah
<bradb> right beside library-relink
<salgado> I think it's okay. let me check if it has no extra dependencies
<salgado> the library-relink is already in utilities/?
<bradb> yeah
<bradb> kiko: are you interested in reviewing my patch that puts a proper sort widget on the +bugs listing pages, replacing that horrid results header?
<kiko> sure sure
<bradb> kiko: sent!
<salgado> kiko, what about mine? ;)
<kiko> sure sure
<kiko> ajmitch_, can you get somebody to look at bug 2913 for me? 
<ajmitch_> yeah, I can find someone who knows
<kiko> thanks
<ajmitch_> so it just needs the patch uploaded?
<ajmitch_> I can handle that
<kiko> well
<kiko> I'd rather someone with discernment looked at it
<kiko> it's a bit of a hack
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=jamesh, trivial]  initial Navigation landing, with some traversal refactorings. also some other minor changes, for example, to how tracebacks appear in production. (patch-2590: steve.alexander@canonical.com)
<kiko> and there's another patch
<ajmitch_> right, is this for apache or apache2?
<ajmitch_> never mind, I saw 1.3
<kiko> ajmitch_, it may apply to both, I'm not sure
<kiko> mine is 1.3
<kiko> SteveA, do you understand how the stubmailer works?
<kiko> why/how it's activated?
<SteveA> kiko: not without a bit of research
<kiko> ok
<bradb> kiko: It's hooked up in the ZCML that the test harness is configured with, I believe. It's just an object that holds the emails in memory (in a list), instead of, say, connecting to an MTA
<bradb> er, unless you mean that one that is used when running the app (as opposed to running the tests). but i imagine it's basically the same idea.
<kiko> bradb, how does it know it should be used when running on localhost?
<kiko> bradb, right, that's what I mean
<kiko> that's the stubmailer
<bradb> kiko: the config file connects it like this:
<bradb>     <!-- Development configuration to avoid spamming innocent people -->
<bradb>     <mail:queuedDelivery name="Mail" permission="zope.SendMail"
<bradb>         queuePath="/var/tmp/launchpad_mailqueue" mailer="stub" />
<bradb> and:
<bradb> (earlier)
<bradb>     <mail:stubMailer 
<bradb>         name="stub" from_addr="root@localhost" to_addr="root@localhost"
<bradb>         />
<kiko> hmmm!
<bradb> from package-includes/mail-configure-normal.zcml
<kiko> package-includes? what's that?
<bradb> a directory full of zcml files
<bradb> loaded in site.zcml
<bradb>     <!-- package-includes/*-configure.zcml contains package configuration
<bradb>         shared between a normal launchpad instance and the test suite.
<bradb>         package-includes/*-configure-normal.zcml and 
<bradb>         package-includes/*-configure-testing.zcml contain configuration
<bradb>         that needs to be different between normal and test modes.
<bradb>     -->
<bradb>     <include files="package-includes/*-configure.zcml" />
<bradb>     <include files="package-includes/*-configure-normal.zcml" />
<kiko> I see
<kiko> and the configs/* override this, bradb?
<bradb> not sure, but I *think* those configure a different set of things
<bradb> no, in looking at them, they appear to configure the same kinds of things.
<SteveA> salgado: my point is this
<SteveA> don't set a value of 10000 in the code, and then use a value of 15000 as the cutoff
<SteveA> simply set a value of 15000 in the code
<salgado> and if there's 150001 requests, I split them into one file with 10000 and other with 5001?
<salgado> s/150001/15001
<SteveA> and how is that different from setting the cutoff at 15000 ?
<SteveA> your scheme just makes the functioning of the software more obscure
<salgado> SteveA, I'm not seeing how that would be less obscure by setting the cutoff at 15000 but actually doing the split at 10000. I guess I don't understand what you're suggesting
<SteveA> i'm sugesting that you set the cutoff at say 15000
<SteveA> and then you do the cutoff at 15000
<SteveA> see, the numbers are the same
<SteveA> it is easier to understand
<salgado> definitely
<SteveA> but, you are arguing for setting the cutoff at 10000
<SteveA> and doing the cutoff at 15000
<SteveA> the numbers are different
<SteveA> for no good reason
<salgado> I have the feeling Jane thinks having a file with 1 or 10 or 20 requests is a good reason, and that's why I did this
<salgado> of course, if she says that's no big deal, I'll remove that code for sure
<bradb> SteveA: So, browser:navigation replaces browser:traverse?
<SteveA> salgado: your scheme doesn't actually do that
<SteveA> bradb: yes
<bradb> ok, thanks
<SteveA> bradb: i'm handling all the replacement
* bradb resolves conflict
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> browser:traverse and browser:suburl are going away
<salgado> SteveA, doesn't do what?
<SteveA> salgado: to do what you're saying, you'd need a cutoff and a minimum size for the last file
<SteveA> this is the same is widow-orphan control in typesetting
<salgado> the minimun size for the last file will always be 5000, and the maximun will be 15000
<SteveA> i see.  you weren't saying that earlier.
<SteveA> i think where you confused me was here:
<SteveA> "The way I did it,
<SteveA> if a shipping run would have more than LIMIT*1.5 requests then it's split
<SteveA> into multiple shipping runs of at most LIMIT requests."
<SteveA> what you mean was "it is split into multiple shipping runs of at least LIMIT / 2 requests"
<salgado> yes, what I said is completely wrong. sorry for that
<salgado> but at least the code does what I can't explain
<bradb> kiko: how does the sortorder widget patch look?
<jordi> damn i need carlos so much right now.
<jordi> kiko: you may know, https://launchpad.net/products/control-center/+translations
<jordi> why is the only template listed the hoary one? shouldn't there be a breezy template?
<SteveA> haha -- browser:suburl is no more
<bradb> sweet
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  use better names for the files generated by the shipit exports. also adds the shrink-library script to utilities/ (patch-2591: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<Naunaud> hello ubuntu people :)
<SteveA> bradb: (and anyone else who is listening), so i've handled all browser:suburl things.  i'll be doing browser:traverse tomorrow.  and then after that, browser:url will be folded into the navigation classes.
<bradb> great.
<SteveA> although i might do breadcrumbs next
<SteveA> as that will have the greatest immediate benefit
<SteveA> we'll see how it comes out
* SteveA --> home
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/cscvs--devel--1.0: [r=spiv]  samba fixes: directory copying and more robust patching (patch-112: david.allouche@canonical.com)
<bradb> later
<lifeless> Kinnison: no I'm not
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  remove all uses of browser:suburl and nuke the suburl directive code. (patch-2592: steve.alexander@canonical.com)
* cprov leaves
<lifeless> Kinnison: its my f*cking ISP.
<lifeless> who do not know the first thing about mail standards
#launchpad 2005-10-12
<kiko> heya stub 
<stub> yo
<lifeless> yoiifcation
<kiko> how goes it
<kiko> hey sabdfl 
<sabdfl> kiko: excellent thanks. you?
<kiko> pretty good. glad to see you back in the london seat! had a good rest?
<ajmitch> hi
<stub> Is Steve's navigation work ready for production rollout Tuesday?
<kiko> stub, I need to merge them in to test, first
<kiko> it's a pretty big change
<stub> kiko: There was a patch from salgado improving the shipit export file name. Do you happen to know if it unguessable (since it contains very private data?)
<stub> (or is he emailing the results instead of sticking them in the Librarian?)
* stub waits for his revlib cleanup to finish
<stub> Current one in my branch is guessable and needs to be fixed. Don't know about the updated version yet
<kiko> stub, both are guessable. jane wants them guessable. what should we do?
<stub> kiko: They can't be guessable until we work out how to put security into the Librarian and implement it. The only place we can put a secret at the moment is the filename, so any private data going into the Librarian *must* have a strongly unguessable filename.
<stub> Jane or marileze or whoever sends the files to the producer will need to manually rename it before resending it if necessary.
<kiko> stub, can you email jane directly and raise this concern? at any rate, I think this will have to be dealt with next week.. jane really wants them to run this week
<stub> It will be fixed today and merged in. I can't run the export until it s done. There is no way I'm going to create a permanent URL containing the shipping addresses of 20,000 geeks incudeing a fair number of privacy nuts and make it publicly available on the web. There is currently no alternative.
<kiko> stub, whatever -- negotiate with the client, is all I ask.
<kiko> she's not a lax customer either
<stub> kiko: There is no negotiation. We cannot do it. It would be illegal in most countries.
<kiko> you're not listening.. :)
<stub> I am. If I wait until Jane is online and tell her the problem *before* fixing it, there will be no shipit run this week. If I fix it now, there will be.
<Nafallo> dude... we are releasing _next_ week :-)
<kiko> I agree you don't need to wait for her; I am pointing out however that this will need to be discussed with her, because she already asked salgado to change the filename to something less obscure.
<stub> kiko: So there will be no test shippit run this week, and I still will not do the export until it is fixed.
<stub> *My* address is in that list.
<Nafallo> ah. test. :-P
<mpt> night all
<stub> night
<stub> kiko: So shall I email Jane saying 'This is the situation, there is no alternative, and it would be fixed already except Kiko wants Jane to be aware of the problem before we fix it for no particular reason since there is no choice or decision to be made', or 'This is the issue, which I have fixed' 
<kiko> stub, I already conceded your point above -- do the fix, and notify her of the issue.
<stub> kiko: ok ;)
<stub> bah - I read that sentance three times and missed 'don't need to wait for her' each time ;-P
<stub> Weee... utilities/library-relink.py supposedly just saved me 2GB of a 2.7GB revlib
<kiko> I feel like crying when baz gives me conflicts in files I didn't tough
<kiko> touch either
<stub> Yer - I got that on a feature branch last night. I typed 'baz undo' and went to bed to will be having fun later today ;-/
<lifeless> kiko: during merg e?>
* eruin slaps kiko discreetly with a search tool while making duck-like sounds
<kiko> lifeless, yeah, during merge
<kiko> I'm also getting the weirdest thing
<kiko> --  {arch}/launchpad/launchpad--devel/launchpad--devel--0/rocketfuel@canonical.com/patch-log/patch-2170
<kiko> lifeless, any clue what that is?
<stub> Bah - I think salgado broke the sampledata on that branch so some build tests are failing during the cherry pick ;-/
<kiko> oh, gross
<stub> lifeless: I might have to roll out a branch where some of the tests are failing due to sampledata issues
<kiko> man, I'm really baz-fucked today
<kiko> lifeless?
<sabdfl> kiko: me too
<sabdfl> 128 conflicts
<sabdfl> naaaice
<sabdfl> night all
<kiko> I got only 3
<kiko> maybe I should just retire this branch
<kiko> 00:09:02 INFO    lock /var/lock/launchpad-poimport.lock already exists, exiting
<kiko> stub, that message is happening quite often, perhaps we should increase the interval with which it runs?
<stub> kiko: That would make a longer possible delay between someone uploading a file and it being imported. It isn't an issue except we are running it without '-q' at the moment, on Carlos' request
<stub> Might be better to reduce the verbosity of that message to 'DEBUG' ?
<stub> Bah - crontab doesn't know the output it is emailing is utf-8 encoded ;-/
<kiko> yeah, hmmm
<matsubara> lifeless, ping
<lifeless> matsubara: ?
<lifeless> kiko: pong
<matsubara> lifeless, could you help me solve this: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/750 ?
<matsubara> lifeless, do you know what happened to needsSyncReview?
<lifeless> ?
<lifeless> needsSyncReview is/was a flag used in the product series workflow by the importd team, which is currently ddaa
<stub> kiko: Do you happen to know if salgado is retricting shipit order information to ASCII at input time?
<matsubara> stub, yes, for everything (but the name originally -- it's now for everything, period)
<stub> kiko: And where are the shipit tests living?
<matsubara> there are both functional doc and pagetests
<stub> matsubara: ok. There is still code in the export that is stripping accented characters, which is dangerous because it is lossy. I'll remove it.
<stub> matsubara: But where. I can't find them ;)
<matsubara> doc/shipit.txt?
<stub> matsubara: Ta. I need glasses.
<matsubara> also standalone/xx-shipit-*
<matsubara> lifeless, do you know why the flag is missing?
<matsubara> lifeless, or if it was database-backed?
<lifeless> matsubara: I do not recall, sorry
<matsubara> kiko, remember to close 538
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: r=kiko Fix for bugs 2468 and 2467: System error when targeting a fix for a release, when no source package is specified, and System error when requesting fix in a distribution without specifying a source package. Unifies the way BugTask target names are rendered throughout Launchpad, making it consistent and ensuring we use a single codepath. Adds a test for bug 2467; pending a test for bug 2468. Patch 
<philiKON> is there someone here who can give me access to https://launchpad.net/products/zope/+series/zope3.1/+pots/zope/+upload ?
<philiKON> i'm the maintainer of the zope translations
<philiKON> uploading a POT used to work, no idea why it doesn't anymore
<philiKON> get a "Forbidden" now
<lifeless> spiv: ping
<lifeless> philiKON: I'm not sure.
<lifeless> carlos does not seem to be around right now
<philiKON> that's ok, i'll wait
<lifeless> and hes Da Man for this
<philiKON> ok :)
<jamesh> philiKON: maybe because you aren't listed as registrant of zope?
<jamesh> (or belong to a team listed as the registrant
<philiKON> jamesh, i'm the team administrator
<philiKON> https://launchpad.net/people/zope3-dev/+members
<philiKON> for some reason, "mohsen" is listed as the owner of https://launchpad.net/products/zope/+series/zope3.1/+pots/zope though
<jamesh> philiKON: sure, but https://launchpad.net/products/zope shows the registrant as stub
<jamesh> maybe stub knows :)
<jamesh> stub: is there any reason you are listed as owner of https://launchpad.net/products/zope rather than the zope3-dev team?
<stub> Because I registered it? And the zope3-dev team doesn't necessarily have anything to do with Zope2, which will be a separate product series?
<stub> I have no ideas what rights it conveys besides setting metadata on the product and series
<jamesh> I wonder why philiKON used to be able to upload a template then
<philiKON> i think i created the zope3.1 series
<philiKON> https://launchpad.net/products/zope/+series/zope3.1/+pots/zope is owned by "mohsen" though. no idea why.
<tritium> lifeless, I was approved as a member many months ago, before we started using launchpad.  Who approves the proposed members of "Ubuntu Members"?
<philiKON> i definitely remember uploading the first POT
<lifeless> tritium: mdz I would presume
<ajmitch> or any of the CC
<tritium> lifeless, ok, thanks
<tritium> you too, ajmitch 
<ajmitch> speaking of zope, how would I get a team renamed?
<ajmitch> since I in my ubuntu-centric ways registered a zope team on launchpad, intended for ubuntu & debian packaging
<philiKON> ajmitch, we might want to merge that with the zope3-dev team...
<philiKON> i created the zope3-dev team out of my zope3 developer-centric view :)
<ajmitch> right :)
<ajmitch> the debian/ubuntu team handles zope 2.x & 3.x packaging
<bob2> hah
<bob2> is Five in ubuntu/debian yet?
<philiKON> bob2, well, it is through zope2.8
<philiKON> five 1.0 is part of zope 2.8
<bob2> oh, great
<stub> I'm happy to change ownership of the Zope product and projects to a suitable team
<lifeless> 'five' ?
<philiKON> heh
<stub> Zope 2 + 3
<lifeless> erk
<bob2> lifeless: brings some zope3 things to zope2
<philiKON> why not just 'zope'
<ajmitch> fun stuff :)
<philiKON> if i can be an admin of 'zope', i would vote for 'zope'
<lifeless> man, thats gonna be fun when z4 comes out, 'nine'
<philiKON> then we can move people over from 'zope3-dev' to 'zope' slowly...
<philiKON> lifeless, there won't be a z4... hopefully
<ajmitch> maybe rename the existing zope team to pkg-zope, as it is in debian :)
<stub> How about you create a zope-admins team philiKON and I change ownership to that?
<philiKON> stub, phew, that would be a lot of teams then.
<philiKON> stub, but ok
<stub> Teams can be members of teams. Lots of rope for everyone!
<philiKON> ah, yeah :)
* ajmitch should really tweak .procmailrc to sort ozzope mail into a separate folder
<stub> You probably just want zope-admins and zope-developers (or zope) for the product side.
<mdz> lifeless: the CC deals with approving Members
<philiKON> right now we have 'zope' and 'zope3-dev'
<stub> And the distro stuff should be seperate teams probably once members can automatically upload new packages into Ubuntu Grumpy Groundhog.
<mdz> lifeless: I deal with developers
<lifeless> mdz: ah righ
<philiKON> i guess we want to end up with 'zope-dev', 'zope-admin' and 'pkg-zope'...?
<lifeless> 't'
<ajmitch> stub: the distro stuff is useful being separate now for bug assignment
<lifeless> ajmitch: mmm, you have 'upstream' and 'distrorelease' for that
<ajmitch> true
<stub> philiKON: You could collapse 'zope-dev' and 'zope-admin' into one team if you don't mind giving full control over everything to eveyone ;)
<philiKON> nah, having them separate is better
<philiKON> stub, can teams be renamed?
<tritium> mdz, should I just wait for the CC to review the proposed members, or ping somebody?
<stub> According to the spec, yes.
* stub checks reality
<mdz> tritium: if they were approved at a CC meeting but not processed in launchpad yet, then I'd say poke someone
<philiKON> stub, i propose to rename "zope3-dev" to just "zope-dev" and "zope" to "pkg-zope", like ajmitch suggested
<tritium> mdz, thanks.  I will, then.
<stub> Bah - there is no team rename in there. Thankfully the DBA is online...
<philiKON> stub, i created the 'zope-admin' team. would be great if you could give ownership of the zope package to that team
<stub> Renames are done
<philiKON> ajmitch, does anybody from the package guys need to be in this zope-admin team?
<philiKON> ah, cool
<philiKON> thanks
<stub> Extra points for someone creating a 16x16 icon for the emblem...
<ajmitch> philiKON: probably not, afaik
<philiKON> ajmitch, ok... lemme know if that becomes the case
<ajmitch> what does the zope-admin team do? :)
<stub> zope-admins now owns the zope product
<philiKON> be the owner of the 'zope' project
<ajmitch> right
<spiv> lifeless: pong
<ajmitch> we'll apply if needed then
<stub> Change the product description, create new product series, that sort of stuff
<ajmitch> stub: thanks for the rename
<lifeless> spiv: whats a good exception for 'cannot add FOO to container BAR, FOO is already present'
<spiv> Hmm.  Probably make an AlreadyExistsError?
<lifeless> yah, so there is not top level one
<lifeless> thanks
<stub> rorrEyeK ?
<stub> Probably a subclass of ValueError
<spiv> I'm not sure about that.
<lifeless> works for me, TODOing it - thanks
<spiv> Do you really want random "except ValueError:" clauses catching this?
<lifeless> noodle time
<stub> Mmm.... noodles....
<philiKON> ajmitch, stub, you guys know what's up with this team: https://launchpad.net/people/zope3-dev-zope ?
<stub> philiKON: That is actually a person. The zope3 developers mailing list email address must have gotten sucked in an an account created.
<philiKON> ah
* stub nukes it
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  ShipIt paranoia updates (patch-2594: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<lifeless> whilst you are nuking stuff
<lifeless> how octopus-like are the sprint ?
<lifeless> (s)
<stub> dunno ;-)
<stub> Doesn't look bad. Just a cluster of three tables.
<lifeless> care to nuke the 'test print one'
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.35: Merge ShipIt export into production (patch-8: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com, stuart.bishop@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Add shipit indexes (patch-2595: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<carlos> morning
<carlos> stub, hi
<carlos> stub, the language pack script is using the db as read only
<carlos> am I able to use commit in that situation?
<stub> carlos: yes.
<carlos> oh!
<carlos> ok, didn't know that, then  I will commit after every pofile export
<stub> carlos: You can start abusing it again if you want - the upgrade I was doing has finished.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> thanks
<stub> carlos: I had to kill the process because I didn't notice what was happening until half way through
<carlos> stub, added a commit and running the script now. Could you confirm if it's enough?
<carlos> stub, btw, I think there is something wrong with the change you did to prevent that poimport fail more than once per day with a file
<carlos> stub, we have more than 500 pofiles that are not being imported and I don't see anything in our logs that indicates that those pofiles are giving us problems
<stub> carlos: Shall I nuke the history and see what happens?
<carlos> stub, yes, please
<stub> carlos: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filenRPozP.html
<stub> cache nuked
<carlos> stub, thank you
<carlos> let's se what happens...
<philiKON> man, launchpad is sure taking long to upload my zope3.1 POT...
<carlos> philiKON, when did you upload it?
<philiKON> 3 hours ago maybe
<carlos> philiKON, I cannot check it now, but I detected some problems with the import queue, debugging it atm
<stub> I might have interrupted that import - I had the system down for about 30 minutes.
<philiKON> stub, should i just resubmit?
<stub> philiKON: I don't know ;) Carlos? 
<carlos> hmm, I'm not sure
<carlos> stub, please, could you execute SELECT ptn.name, pt.rawimportstatus from potemplatename ptn, potemplate pt where pt.potemplatename=ptn.id and ptn.name like 'zope'; ?
<stub> 3 entries, all with rawimportstatus==3
<carlos> that means that the import is done
<carlos> philiKON, could you confirm, please?
<philiKON> carlos, ok. how do i do that? i have no idea what changed in the POT after the last upload (i  just know *that* it changed)
<sivang> Good morning everybody
<carlos> philiKON, Project-Id-Version: Development/Revision: 38234/Branch: Zope-3.1
<carlos> philiKON, is that one?
<carlos> or that's the old one?
<carlos> sivang, morning
<philiKON> carlos, lemme check
<philiKON> carlos, looks like the new one
<philiKON> carlos, thanks
<carlos> philiKON, cool
<carlos> I did nothing ;-) but you are welcome
<Kinnison> Marning
<carlos> stub, ok, seems like the changes you did are the problem here
<carlos> stub, the script is importing files from Wednesday now
<stub> ok. probably just a logic fault in the 'recently seen' code.
<SteveA> hi
<stub> carlos: I've scheduled a daily deletion of the cache, which should last until we can have a closer look at it.
<SteveA> yo stub 
<stub> Review my branch bitch it is growing hair!
<SteveA> did you get the shipit export crack sorted? 
<carlos> stub, ok, thank you
<stub> Still working on shipit
<SteveA> stub: that's kinda fitting, coming from you
<SteveA> stub: i had a thought... export to a place on the filesystem
<SteveA> a directory given in the config
<SteveA> and point apache ,with auth at it
<stub> Oh... exports are sorted for now. Although we should refactor to not use the Librarian in this case I think.
<stub> I'm trying to rollout the updated shipit stuff to production
<stub> Or implement authorization into the Librarian somehow.
<thebigearl> #ubuntuusers
<thebigearl> oops... sry
<carlos> SteveA, spiv hi, around?
<SteveA> hello carlos
<carlos> SteveA, spiv http://librarian.launchpad.net/560358/560391/lSkFwO4AG0ocgPLZEaZ8JaScmVg.txt
<carlos> We still have problems with librarian...
<carlos> I can implement a workaround for that with a try/except and doing a full export instead of using the cache from librarian
<carlos> but that will hide that problem
<SteveA> carlos: that's an isolated traceback
<SteveA> it doesn't tell me what was running
<SteveA> spiv: ping
<carlos> SteveA, It came from a .po export request
<carlos> the failure is when we fetch a file from librarian
<SteveA> and, this is a file that was recently added?
<carlos> not sure
<carlos> but spiv already checked the code and we have the needed commits
<carlos> so in theory is not a transaction problem if that's what you are thinking on
<SteveA> stub: is commit() synchronous?
<carlos> spiv is aware already of that bug and we don't see where is the problem exactly...
<SteveA> well
<carlos> my question is if I can "hide" that problem
<stub> eh?
<SteveA> when spiv and i talked a while ago, we have a few ideas of what might be the root of the problem
<carlos> or what should I do so users don't get this problem
<SteveA> and spiv was going to work on finding out which of the ideas is correct
<carlos> SteveA, oh! didn't know it
<SteveA> stub: when in python i say commit(), does that call block until the data is in the "current committed data for all threads" on the postgres server?
<stub> SteveA: So I'm told.
<SteveA> carlos: can you try putting a try/except around the call to the librarian in pofile.py, and if there's a LookupError, then log a warning, sleep for 1s, try again
<stub> I don't think spiv has tried lowering the transaction isolation a notch which would be safe and probably solve this
<carlos> SteveA, Is that better than just request a full export?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> it also tells us when such an error has occured
<SteveA> so we can keep investigating it
<SteveA> stub: my worry about doing that is we may never find the cause of the problem
<carlos> SteveA, I mean, log the warning and do a full export so if the error persists the user will get the file...
<carlos> SteveA, a full export does not depend on librarian
<stub> If it solves it it tells us a lot about the cause of the problem.
<carlos> well, it does but to feed it not to retrieve anything
<SteveA> stub: would you lower the isolation level for the librarian, for the exporter, or both?
<stub> SteveA: The Librarian
<SteveA> carlos: okay.
<SteveA> stub: it's tough though, beacuse all we will see is the absense of problems, not problems being solved.
<SteveA> still, provided carlos is logging this, we can see the frequency of errors, and try this out
<SteveA> without shitting on things
<stub> SteveA: It will mean that *yes*, the commit is happening in the export and *yes* the commit is visible to the Librarian. Which means either the Librarian has a transaction issue (not resetting the transaction at the start of the request). 
<SteveA> stub: sure, so i'm saying, let's get carlos to make this change, watch the logs for a while, then lower the isolation level, and watch the logs for a while.
<SteveA> and note the differences.
<stub> c/carlos/spiv
<stub> oh
<carlos> stub, no, it's my work :-P
<carlos> stub, is the commit that I added enough to fix the lock problem you told me this morning?
<stub> carlos: Dunno ;)
<stub> carlos: Should be
<carlos> ok
<stub> The easiest way for me to tell could break your export run again, so I won't do that just yet ;)
<Kinnison> What is the correct way to invoke your superclass' __init__ ?
<Kinnison> it it simply MySuperClass.__init__(self)
<Kinnison> or is there some more 'correct' solution?
<stub> If you are a classic class, yes.
<Kinnison> I'm a __metaclass__ = type
<SteveA> Kinnison: are you intending your class to be used in a crazy heap of mixins?
<SteveA> do you have a single base class?
<Kinnison> no
<Kinnison> yes
<SteveA> then that is the correct way
<Kinnison> It's a very simple abstractparent ==> (child1, child2) heirarchy
<SteveA> good
<SteveA> then use what you wrote
<Kinnison> okay
<Kinnison> thanks
<jamesh> authserver down?
<SteveA> stub: i'm seeing a result ordering issue in shipit code
<Kinnison> SteveA: Is there a method run on class construction?
<SteveA> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file2tLS5P.html
<lifeless> Kinnison: __init__
<Kinnison> SteveA: I want to register each of the child classes in an array
<SteveA> Kinnison: what do you mean "class construction"
<Kinnison> lifeless: that's instance construction
<SteveA> Kinnison: there are such things
<SteveA> Kinnison: don't mess with them
<jamesh> SteveA: I did some fixes to fmt:text-to-html that should fix https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/1749
<SteveA> do it by hand
<Kinnison> okay, so I should just register them by hand in the module level code?
<SteveA> yes
<Kinnison> sure
<Kinnison> thanks
<jamesh> it uses 77% less regular expressions
<SteveA> anything more contrived gets scary
<lifeless> Kinnison: then not that I know of, you'd have to hook into the module loader.. but __new__ may be close to what you want, which is run to create instances, or just put the stuff you want in the class decl..
<SteveA> except for gurus
<lifeless> class Foo:
<SteveA> who love that shit
<lifeless>     something_here_is_run_at_'class construction'
<stub> SteveA: Looks like the usual
<SteveA> lifeless: i'd be inclined to use a class advisor
<SteveA> lifeless: but, really... it is too complex for what Kinnison  needs
<lifeless> SteveA: I don't know that term
<SteveA> lifeless: like implements(IFoo)
<lifeless> SteveA: nor what Kinnison needs, was just answering the question ;)
<lifeless> SteveA: oh right, just code executed during class parsing
<SteveA> i came up with the idea when jim said something was a nice idea but couldn't be done ;-)  i showed it to PJE who coined the term 'class advisor' and improved the implementation and added to his PEAK library.  jamesh wrote a weblog entry on them
<lifeless> sweet
<SteveA> lifeless: code executed during class parsing which changes the metaclass
<SteveA> and remembers the original metaclass
<lifeless> SteveA: decorates the metaclass ?
<SteveA> then uses the metaclass to hook into offering some advice
<SteveA> kind of
<lifeless> gone again..
<lifeless> bye-for-now
<SteveA> it isn't really a decorator in the sense we usually use the term
<SteveA> i think
<SteveA> stub: usual?
<jamesh> lifeless: http://blogs.gnome.org/view/jamesh/2005/09/08/0 <- that's my understanding of the code
<SteveA> jamesh: the rules you give for determining the true metaclass are i think slightly simplified
<SteveA> then again, they aren't documented properly anywhere except in the C source code that does this stuff
<SteveA> even GvR generally documents them wrongly
<SteveA> fortunately PJE is kinda pedantic on these things ;-)
<SteveA> i think the simplified version is better for a blog article anyway
<stub> SteveA: Someone forgot to put in an orderBy argument so we get indeterminate SQLObject result ordering
<SteveA> and it isn't warned
<SteveA> because the test uses a list comprehension
<SteveA> i'll let salgado fix it in a few hours
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Split a shipit db patch in two so it can be run seperatly (patch-2596: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<SteveA> unless it's going to crap all over pqm merges
<Kinnison> I am creating some "context" control classes for the uploader. They allow the uploader to decide what tests are appropriate for an upload in a given context. E.g. for uploads from the buildds, we don't check for signatures.
<Kinnison> Now, I could just set up things like in __init__ do self.checksigs = True/False
<Kinnison> or I could have effectively static properties
<Kinnison> so that I can docstring them
<Kinnison> what is the best style?
<Kinnison> SteveA: ^^ ?
<SteveA> Kinnison: hello
<SteveA> Kinnison: can you possibly find a different term than "context" ?
<SteveA> or a more specific term?
<Kinnison> It's an UploadContext
<Kinnison> Or rather, one of InsecureUploadContext and BuildDaemonUploadContext
<SteveA> okay.  just, don't use the variable name 'context' anywhere
<Kinnison> Not even in process-upload.py ?
<SteveA> you have an OO design choice here
<SteveA> no not even there
<SteveA> always uploadcontext or ucontext or something
<Kinnison> okay
<SteveA> it was very confusing reading 'request' in salgado's original shipit database classes
<Kinnison> Fair enough
<SteveA> so, the OO design choice is
<SteveA> do you make your UploadContext classes express information about policy, or do you get them do implement policy
<SteveA> that is, you can say
<SteveA>   class UploadContext:
<Kinnison> They are to express policy
<SteveA>       checksigs = False  # the we trust all uploads cos we are on crack
<SteveA> or you can say
<SteveA>   class UploadContext:
<Kinnison> The NascentUpload class will apply policy provided by a context object
<SteveA>       def verify_upload(self, upload):
<SteveA>           ... this implementation doesn't check the sig for the above reasons
* Kinnison was pondering
<SteveA> 
<Kinnison> class InsecureUploadContext:
<Kinnison>     @property
<SteveA> you could also have a single ContextPolicy class
<SteveA> and make singleton instances of it
<SteveA> to express the different variations in policy
<Kinnison>     def check_sigs(self):
<SteveA> if there are only a few of these
<Kinnison>         """We check signatures on insecure uploads."""
<Kinnison>         return True
<SteveA> i suggest you have some classes, and use class attributes
<SteveA> and define an interface IContextPolicy (or whatever)
<SteveA> where you document the expected attributes
<Kinnison> contexts need to verify their arguments though
<Kinnison> E.g. The BuildDaemonUploadContext will verify that the process-upload instance was given a build-id to attach to
<SteveA> this is a different thing than what you were asking originally
<SteveA> i would need to understand how the parts fit together in order to make a recommendation about this
<Kinnison> Okay
<SteveA> but
* Kinnison ponders how best to describe this.
<SteveA> maybe start by writing the interfaces for the various moving parts
<SteveA> and write a decent interface docstring for each
<SteveA> so, you have your upload context part, and your process upload part 
* Kinnison nods
<SteveA> that should help to communicate the larger picture
<Kinnison> My NascentUpload stuff is what I was going to start writing next
<Kinnison> because I imagined that as I try and apply a context to a NascentUpload it'll give me a chance to work out the best interface
<SteveA> you can write in the docstring what you imaging the scope and responsibilities of an UploadContext are
<SteveA> these things are not clear to me
<Kinnison> yep, I'll do that
<Kinnison> The doctests have some of this information in them already
<Kinnison> I guess I need to migrate that to the docstrings
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> perhaps i've been some help clarifying things
<Kinnison> Yep
<Kinnison> thanks
* Kinnison gets on with things
* Kinnison imagines that once it comes down to code review more will come out and perhaps more directed suggestions will be possible
<sivang> SteveA: so , I don't recall (after checking the logs) what book did you recommend for Zope, besides the "Web component development with Zope 3" or wasn't any other? :)
<SteveA> i haven't read any of the books for learning zope3
<SteveA> bob2 has, i think
<SteveA> i know the authors of both books
<SteveA> stephan's book is available online
<SteveA> so, that's a good start
<SteveA> it is a wiki site
<SteveA> but you can buy the paper book too
<sivang> k thanks
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  rename uploader.py to poppyinterface.py in canonical.archivepublisher (patch-2597: daniel.silverstone@canonical.com)
<Kinnison> When a doctest is run, what is its CWD?
<lifeless> Kinnison: reading between the lines, look at the gpg tests, they figure out where to find files
<Kinnison> Right
<lifeless> (the answer is, any, you don't (cant) know)
<SteveA> Kinnison: i suggest to do the following: import a module.  inspect the module's __file__ attribute.  get files relative to that.
* Kinnison fortunately has exactly what he wants :-)
<SteveA> we could have a open_file_from(module) or get_filename_from(module)
<SteveA> if these are needed
<Kinnison> from canonical.archivepublisher.tests import datadir
<Kinnison> :-)
<SteveA> yay
<Kinnison> Hmm, interesting test system bug
<Kinnison> if you run: python text.py -f --test="foobar"
<Kinnison> where foobar matches some pagetest names too
<Kinnison> then the pagetests are also run
<Kinnison> but the story isn't run in its entirety
<Kinnison> which causes failures
<jordi> carlos: was Tagalog added to the database in the end?
<jordi> (tl code)
<carlos> jordi, no, I don't think so
<carlos> I'm going to request a change to the DB so I will add that request too
<SteveA> Kinnison: yes, known limitation in the pagetests
<Kinnison> SteveA: this is very annoying
<jordi> Plural-Forms is nplurals=2; plural=n>1;
* Kinnison has two doctests he wants to run, namely nascentupload.txt and uploadpolicy.txt
<Kinnison> can I simply give multiple --test= args?
<SteveA> probably not
<jordi> carlos: great. We have a few others in the queue, but we don't have reliable info yet.
<SteveA> just run one, then run the other
<Kinnison> but test startup is hideously expensive
<SteveA> or start a wiki page / bug on what you want the test runner to do
<carlos> jordi, send me it by email, please
<jordi> sure
<jordi> carlos: it's in the launchpad mailing list though
<carlos> ok
<jordi> Date: Fri, 23 Sep 2005 18:34:41 +0200
* Kinnison reports https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/2933
<lifeless> theres a bug on ita laready
<Kinnison> I couldn't spot it
<Kinnison> :-(
* Kinnison is sure kiko will dedupe it later
<stub> jamesh: So now that the GPG web-of-trust code is available on staging, what should I run to set it off?
<carlos> do we have any testing account on production?
<SteveA>     +   Module canonical.launchpad.database.bugtracker, line 68, in __getitem__
<SteveA>     +     raise KeyError, id
<SteveA>     + KeyError: <built-in function id>
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> hahahaha
<lifeless> did that do what I think it did ?!
<SteveA> i imagine that someone changed the name 'id' to the name 'name' in that function
<SteveA> but left it raising KeyError, id
<SteveA> so id became the global builtin
<lifeless> yah
<stub> It could also mean someone passed __builtin__.id into the __getitem__ method
<stub> id might be a valid local that happens to be bound to the __builtin__ ;)
<SteveA> and furthermore
<SteveA> a rogue C extention could be corrupting the heap and causing a legitimate string id to be replaced with that function
<stub> Nah - it is a buggy __repr__ method on the id object
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.35: [trivial]  sync (patch-9: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<stub> def __repr__(self): return repr(id)
<carlos> jordi, request sent
<stub> carlos: any reason to keep the -v option on poimport?
<carlos> stub, no, you can remove it now that we detected why it was not working
<jordi> carlos: thansk mate
<carlos> np
<mpt> Gooooooooooooood morning
<mpt> "Unable to fork for patch", eh
<stub> The same file has been added on two branches, and I get two conflicts (the file, and the .arch-ids/thefile.id). How to I resolve it?
<stub> lifeless, ddaa: ^^^
<ddaa> baz resolved --all?
<ddaa> I mean
<ddaa> is that two files with different contents or same name
<ddaa> or is that just the merge bug that cannot deal with redundant adds?
<stub> baz resolved .arch-ids/uuid.py.id
<stub> resolved: One or more of the paths supplied doesn't exist.
<ddaa> baz resolved --all
<ddaa> I know baz resolved is buggy with conflicting adds.
<stub> ok. So leave it until I resolve everything else, and do the global resolve.
<lifeless> stub: no
<lifeless> stub: choose one of the fiells
<lifeless> stub: and one of the ids
<ddaa> well, you also need to remove one of the ids
<lifeless> stub: move them into the the right place
<lifeless> stub: delete the other two
<ddaa> but that will appear in status anyway
<ddaa> better again, try doing the merge without spurious conflicts
<stub> lifeless: Did that. The .id still stays on the conflict list and I can't resolve it individually (I avoid --all incase I miss one)
<lifeless> stub: ignore the conflict list
<lifeless> stub: ;0
<lifeless> ddaa: if its added twice it will always conflict, its not spurious
<ddaa> I think you are wrong, for subtle reasons
<lifeless> ddaa: you have the same file, with two different ids, but sharing the same path
<ddaa> But I do not wish to have an argument about it at this current time and place
<lifeless> ddaa: that is a conflict in any VCS I know
<ddaa> oh sure, except there's a bug in merge where that happens for files with the same id
<lifeless> ddaa: there is a separate bug, where if the file path is different, it doesn't know how to choose the right move target
<lifeless> ddaa: but thats not what I understood to be the case here
<ddaa> frankly I've given up trying to interpret most baz bug reports
<ddaa> there are few stock solutions to ease the immediate pain
<ddaa> but most of the time what the users say is so out of line with what the problem actually is that's it's not worth it
<stub> It isn't a spurious conflict. I committed the same file on another branch because I needed the module and someone hadn't reviewed it yet. And now I'm cleaning up.
<matsubara> good morning
* bob2 forwarded all the debian baz bugs to lp and left them
<lifeless> ddaa: well, fwiw, when I've looked at the 'why am I getting random conflicts' stuff, its always been history shortcuts
<bob2> etoohardtofix
<lifeless> which is a known issue in baz, and not relevant to bzr
<lifeless> so I don't think we're getting stuff thats out of line, its quite predictable within the bounds of c-baz
<SteveA> jamesh: great news aobut bug 1749
<SteveA> (launchpad was offline when i wanted to look earlier)
<ddaa> history shortcuts?
<ddaa> lifeless: most of the time here, it turns out to be a criss-cross situation.
<ddaa> Apparently pqm encourages a pattern that causes criss-cross:
<ddaa> 1. send merge request
<ddaa> 2. merge rocketfuel before starting working on something else
<ddaa> 3. merge performed by pqm
<lifeless> ddaa: criss-cross is ok with baz merge, as long as you are not cherry picking
<lifeless> ddaa: not ideal either, but not bad, it will just take the common base before.
<ddaa> except when baz merge goes out of memory trying to cache the whole history since the big bang
<lifeless> ddaa: usually you get one too far back, and thats due to history shortcuts
<ddaa> lifeless: let's abandon this line of discussion. I have no desire to rant about baz.
<lifeless> ddaa: ok
<lifeless> ddaa: note I'm not defending accuracy or reliability, just cause
* ddaa ignores lifeless' last message
* lifeless goes back to counterstrike
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  converted a bunch of browser:traverse into navigation (patch-2598: steve.alexander@canonical.com)
<lamont> lifeless: bazaar_1.4.2-1ubuntu1 has unaligned loads and/or stores in it's sha1 code.  fix that. kthxbye.
<lamont> I suppose I should track down _where_, huh?
* lifeless channels anthony baxter
<lifeless> bug reports - you know things with patches - are welcomeed
<bob2> I think he stole the sha1 code from elsewhere
<lifeless> blame colin walters
<carlos> SteveA, I have a request for the sysadmin
<carlos> should I add it to https://wiki.canonical.com/LaunchpadSysadminRequests ?
<SteveA> carlos: you can mail it to RT
<SteveA> i'll msg you the email address
<carlos> ok
<carlos> thanks
<SteveA> it's a good idea to cc me or kiko
<SteveA> or both
<carlos> ok
<ddaa> lifeless: in your "ignore annoying mac filenames in python" cscvs patch
<ddaa> what does "note that hiding all should be ok - validation checks the final result." mean?
<ddaa> lifeless: that's a clarification requested to me by spiv, since your patch ended up in one of my reviewed branches
<lifeless> ddaa: it means that hiding all invalid file names is ok, as live ones will trigger a end-result validation failure
<ddaa> okay
<ddaa> thanks, it would be nice if you were a bit more proactive at getting your branch merged, though
<ddaa> I'll handle that one.
<lifeless> ddaa: that one I deliberately left for you
<lifeless> ddaa: as you had other stuff you said to me you didn't want interrupted
<lifeless> some time back
<ddaa> ha... I guess so. It's hardly an extensive patch, I do not think it would have blocked me.
<ddaa> is that the same issue with your pybaz patch? :)
<ddaa> (I know it's not, I'm just teasing)
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> that one is me having to do a fix to hct
<lifeless> and I keep getting halfway to doing it
<lifeless> :/
<ddaa> BTW, keep in mind that my next big chunk next week is working on the BranchDataStorage db patch.
<ddaa> So large amounts of HCT borkage are to be expected.
<bradb> kiko-zzz: Hey. Any news on the sortorder widget patch I sent you yesterday?
<ddaa> lifeless: also, I'd like to know who is likely to work on cscvs/bzr and improtd/bzr?
<stub> SteveA: BrowserNotificationMessages is now conflict free
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> i'm about to change that ;-)
<SteveA> probably not actually
<SteveA> but i'll review it after i send this next merge off, and get some lunch
<SteveA> stub: i've converted all NotFoundErrors from zope to launchpad
* carlos -> lunch
<kiko> hey ho
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Added plural forms for Tagalog and associated Philippines's languages to that country (patch-2599: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<bradb> hey kiko 
<bradb> kiko: might you have a chance to review the sortorder widget patch this morning?
<kiko> bradb, yeah, but I need to spend some time with matsubara and gneuman first -- is it blocking you?
<bradb> not really blocking me, no
<kiko> carlos the bugspammer :)
<SteveA> salgado: hi
<salgado> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> so, in my merge that is with pqm, i commented out two shipit doctest lines
<SteveA> because there's a query with ambiguous ordering
<SteveA> i mailed you a link to a traceback
<salgado> SteveA, I've been looking into that for the past 15 minutes
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> i commented them out so that pqm wouldn't maybe fail
<salgado> can't find what could be wrong, as the requests are always ordered by the date requested
<SteveA> maybe there are two things with the same date
<SteveA> are they ordered by id also?
<salgado> no, they're not
<salgado> I guess that would solve it
<salgado> but first I want to make sure what's going on
<SteveA> so, make the test return the name and the date
<SteveA> then you'll be able to see
<salgado> I just did that. and yes, there's three things with the same date
<SteveA> great
<SteveA> tvarka
<SteveA> you might want to either wait for PQM to process my latest stuff
<SteveA> or merge from steve.alexander@canonical.com/launchpad--Navigation--0--patch-30
<SteveA> before you send that to pqm
<salgado> I'll wait for pqm. how long since you sent your branch there?
<SteveA> it will arrive 55 minutes in the future
<SteveA> at Fri Oct 7 14:39:15 2005 UTC
<salgado> 7 minutes. that probably means at least 30 more minutes to run all the tests
<SteveA> lifeless: the times on http://pqm.ubuntu.com/ are 1 hour in the future
<salgado> that should be enough time for me to poke kiko and get my shipit-searching branch reviewed
<lifeless> SteveA: oh, are they GMT not UTC ?
<salgado> kiko, that's an easy one. ;)
<lifeless> SteveA: erm, BST I guess I mean
<kiko> salgado, do you really want to land that today? I was thinking we should focus on getting any trivial fixes landed first
<kiko> also
<SteveA> lifeless: the page says UTC
<kiko> I need your help on a frigging merge crapola that baz inflicted on me
<lifeless> SteveA: yes, but what is it really ?
<kiko> it nuked cronscripts/shipit-exports.py, salgado 
<kiko> can you believe it?
<SteveA> but if you remove UTC and say BST then they will read right, at least today
<SteveA> no idea about after DST changes
<lifeless> SteveA: ok, so its getting localtime not UTC.
<lifeless> SteveA: can you file a bug on pqm in launchpad for me ?
<salgado> kiko, of course I can!
<kiko> #@!#!$!@!!@*&
<SteveA> lifeless: done
<lifeless> SteveA: thanks
<lifeless> SteveA: now I will ignore that for a year or so
<SteveA> yeah, and one hour
<lifeless> SteveA: and then when you complain next time dst comes around
<lifeless> I'll be enthused and work on it
<SteveA> i'll ask elmo to set the local time on that box to NZ
<lifeless> ROTFL
* SteveA --> lunch
<jamesh> NZ time is a fair bit different to Sydney time
<lifeless> jamesh: but so much more accurate
<lifeless> :)
<jamesh> lifeless: UTC+14:00?
<lifeless> jamesh: +12
<jamesh> lifeless: I met some kiwis pushing for 2 hours daylight saving when I went over there :)
<lifeless> jamesh: city folk :P
<jamesh> they wanted 1 hour DST in the winter and 2 hours in the summer
<lifeless> night all
<mpt> carlos: ping
<carlos> kiko, ;-)
<carlos> mpt, pong
<mpt> carlos, let's talk about https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/2036
* mpt thinks we should have Ubugtu in here
<kiko> it's the unbelievable sabdfl!
<kiko> skin and bones!
<carlos> mpt, ok
<mpt> carlos: What templates are we currently showing, and why?
<kiko> Ubugtu?
<carlos> mpt, we are showing all templates that distribution has that have at least one translation 
<carlos> mpt, the idea is to show all of them
<carlos> the fact that some are missing is a bug
<mpt> How can they ever get from 0 translations to 1 translation?
<carlos> mpt, because you reach them using another paths or a new .po file is imported
<mpt> carlos: other paths such as what?
<carlos> mpt, for instance /rosetta points to many of those translations
<mpt> ok
<mpt> carlos, why are you hiding the ones with 0 translations in the first place?
<carlos> mpt, and as soon as gina is executed on production distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources
<carlos> mpt, as I said, it's a bug 
<carlos> well, I guess it's a bug
<carlos> I doubt mark had any interest on hidding them
<mpt> ok
<mpt> so there's nothing really that I need to design here
<mpt> carlos, one more question: I'm looking at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+lang/hi
<carlos> mpt, a good way to prevent that that page sucks so much
<mpt> carlos: I can't work out what order the templates are listed in
<carlos> mpt, no order at all
<carlos> we need to add an orderBy to that query
<mpt> ok, I'll report that bug
<carlos> I doubt it has it
<carlos> I think we have that one already
<mpt> I don't see it
<mpt> when searching for "order" or "sort"
<mpt> there's bug 20, but that's not quite the same
<carlos> ok, then file it, please
<mpt> done, bug 2938
* mpt blows a ladybug off his keyboard
<carlos> mpt, thanks
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  lots of tidying up.  converting all database classes to use NotFoundError consistently, and to import it from launchpad.interfaces in preparation for the move to a new zope3.  Also, introduced a NameNotAvailable error.  removed browser:traverse rdirective.  commented out shipit test that fails sometimes. (patch-2600: steve.alexander@canonical.com)
<mpt> bradb: will your package nameage get into the next production update?
<bradb> mpt: I think so, since I merged it before what I understand to be the cutoff date.
<zorglub_> hello, I simply haven't found how to edit a bug's details (severity, ...)
<bradb> I have to add back that link, this is just too silly. ;)
<bradb> zorglub_: you have to click on the package name
<zorglub_> ahah ok
<mpt> bradb: or restore the underlining and the bug icons, like I wanted to do
* mpt grates his teeth
<bradb> mpt: that doesn't help much, IMHO
<mpt> You haven't seen it
<bradb> i can imagine it though
<bradb> mpt: even with a neon sign saying "THIS IS CLICKABLE", it still gives basically no hint whatsoever that that's where you're supposed to go to edit the assignee/status details
<bradb> particularly when seen through the eyes of someone who isn't that familiar with Malone
<mpt> Sure, the controls should already be on the page you're looking at
* salgado preferred the [Edit]  link
<salgado> than having to click on the package/upstream name
<bradb> mpt: yeah, that would be even better. ;)
<mpt> but any design that's repeating the same word over and over again is wrong
<bradb> salgado: [Edit]  was shown to be invisible, in user testing
<bradb> because [Edit]  still doesn't say "this is what you click to edit the assignee/status details"
<salgado> indeed, but the package name doesn't do that either
<bradb> salgado: correct :)
<sabdfl> we should have a mini-icon that means "edit", and use it liberally.
<mpt> sabdfl, we do have an edit mini-icon (/@@/edit.gif)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/cscvs--devel--1.0: [r=spiv]  python high bit filename filtering (patch-113: david.allouche@canonical.com, robert.collins@canonical.com)
<mpt> I think the problem is that having to go to a separate page at all is so unnecessarily different from (and less efficient than) other bug trackers, that even that might not make it obvious
<mpt> if "[Edit] " didn't work, I doubt an icon for the same would work.
<sabdfl> mpt: until the edit form controls can be made tight enough to fit in the current task headline bar, we will retain a separate page, 'k?
<mpt> sabdfl: sure, I'm not allowed to change the page at all, so need for more specific restrictions :-)
<mpt> hooray, mirror finished
<Kinnison> re
<sivang> hey Kinnison 
<Kinnison> hi sivan
<bradb> "The world will change this week" -- said by a passerby who saw my new bugtarget search portlet
<bradb> salgado: Do you have time for a code review in the next hour or so?
<salgado> bradb, how big is it?
<bradb> salgado: I don't have the diff ready yet, but it's pretty small (it *looks* a lot bigger than it is, because of adding the new portlet in a bunch of different places, but the core code is probably 100 lines)
<salgado> bradb, I can do it after lunch
<salgado> in 1h, aprox.
<bradb> salgado: awesome, thanks. i'll send it off in a bit.
<mpt> heh
<mpt> I thought I cleared the status notes, but left behind carlos's word "Cheers"
<kiko> :)
<sabdfl> bradb: ping
<bradb> sabdfl: pong
<sabdfl> just discovered your DistroSourcePackage work
<sabdfl> i have a mostly-fledged DistributionSourcePackage
<sabdfl> how much work did you do on DistroSourcePackage? which pages are there? url's?
<sabdfl> i'll need to integrate our work
<bradb> hm
<bradb> there's the bug listing
<bradb>  /distros/ubuntu/+sources/mozilla-firefox/+bugs
<sabdfl> ddaa: niemeyer joins you on LP next week
<SteveA> bradb: pqm will shortly be nuking browser/traversers.py
<sabdfl> has all of that branch work landed?
<sabdfl> SteveA: urgh
<SteveA> why urgh?
<sabdfl> does it all migrate to class files?
<SteveA> yes.  all migrated already
<SteveA> this is just rearranging things
<SteveA> into the proper modules
<SteveA> now, i'm in a position to solve the breadcrumbs problem
<sabdfl> nice
<sabdfl> with that, and a pillars-of-launchpad tweak or two, our page layout will start to become very usable
<SteveA> traversers.py was the last hold-out of "everything from everywhere in one module" in the browser code
<sabdfl> it's already a zillion times better than it was six months ago
<bradb> sabdfl: basically other than the bug page, there's just little bits of infrastructure (like the *Set, the interfaces) and tests. nothing too serious.
<SteveA> yeah.  i'm finding launchpad not too bad to use for bugtrackingn etc. now
<bradb> i did the minimum required to make it work for me
<sabdfl> bradb: is it done, i.e. you don't have more branches that are landing with changes to it?
<bradb> sabdfl: I'm changing the dsp bug page a little bit now, to make it work with the bugtarget search portlet.
<bradb> that should be landed within a few hours
<bradb> sabdfl: I also added back the menu on another branch (seemed to have gotten blown away during the menus integration.) that patch is awaiting kiko's review.
<mdke> jordi, ping
<sabdfl> what's a dsp url with sampledata?
<mdke> jordi, unping, i'll email
<bradb> sabdfl: /distros/debian/+sources/mozilla-firefox/+bugs, IIRC
<sabdfl> bradb: i do like the move to non-table listings...
<bradb> It's nice when they aren't that many bugs being displayed, IMHO.
<sabdfl> bradb: i'll tidy up the layout a little
<sabdfl> drive-by polishing
<bradb> sabdfl: Can you wait on that for just a bit? You might conflict with me and mpt
* Kinnison waves sabdfl's drive-by polishing at soyuz
<sabdfl> ok
<bradb> thanks
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Make sure reloads on the shipit-myrequest page won't blow up in user's face. (patch-2601: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<kiko-fud> heh
<kiko-fud> always nice to see somebody that cares for the end-user's good looks
<kiko-fud> MIRROR BAZ MIRROR
<sabdfl> bradb: conflicts ahoy on DistroSourcePackage...
<bradb> sabdfl: Maybe it's due to the nav stuff.
<sabdfl> bradb: no, i just have to merge to entirely different "distribution source package" implementations :-)
<SteveA> that's touched mainly browser code
<SteveA> although i have made the not found exception stuff better in database code
<sabdfl> bradb: yours should not have been inside files called "packages.py" and "sourcepackage.py"
<SteveA> carlos: ping
<sabdfl> please observe the pattern
<SteveA> aha!
<sabdfl> it should have gone into browser/distrosourcepackage.py and database/distrosourcepackage.py
<sabdfl> ok?
<bradb> sabdfl: right
<SteveA> i thought that was odd when i was adding browser navigation code for that 
<sabdfl> why do you need the __eq__ and __ne__ methods?
<mdke> i have two wikinames
<mdke> is it because I am special?
<bradb> sabdfl: so that .target comparisons Just Work, regardless of what kind of object .target is.
<sabdfl> ok
<mdke> damn, everyone has two
<sabdfl> bradb: remember we talked about the quality of the current release and the whole distro w.r.t. bugtasks?
<sabdfl> i.e. closing a bug in breezy now would also close it in ubuntu?
<sabdfl> is that implemented?
<sabdfl> and in email interfaces?
<bradb> sabdfl: not implemented yet
<sabdfl> is there a spec?
<bradb> no that i know of offhand
<sabdfl> could you create a one-paragraph braindump, register in LP, and put on the UBZ agenda please?
<bradb> sure, i'll do that now
<sabdfl> thanks
<SteveA> sabdfl: is that because breezy is the "current dev release" of ubuntu?
<SteveA> or is that a special case?
<sabdfl> SteveA: yes
<sabdfl> sorry
<sabdfl> current dev release fixing should also fix distro bugtask
<SteveA> right, figures
<zyga> is there any # for translators
<sabdfl> bradb: ok, looks like we need to do a bugzilla import script...
<bradb> indeed :)
<sabdfl> we have about 2,900 open/new/pendingupload bugs on ubuntu
<sabdfl> malone will easily handle that
<bradb> yup
* zyga invites interested people to #ubuntu-translators
<bradb> sabdfl: the spec i added for the task res. issue is here: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/ResolvingTargetedBugTasks
<carlos> SteveA, pong
<SteveA> carlos: pitti sent an update about language packs
<carlos> ok
<carlos> bad news... need to investigate a bit, I think that perhaps a reimport should fix that...
<SteveA> carlos: let me know what happens with it please
* SteveA --> home
<carlos> SteveA, sure
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  nuke browser/traversers.py (patch-2602: steve.alexander@canonical.com)
<jordi> carlos: fantastic!
<jordi> carlos: thanks for fixing; ie, loading me with a ton of work :P
<carlos> ;-)
<jordi> mdke: next time, for Rosetta issues, mail rosetta@ so Carlos will read too. This export thing seems something he'll be able to analyse correctly
<bradb> salgado: patch sent!
<jordi> carlos: the ubuntu-doc people are getting a pair of files that don't validate, with duplicate msgids
<bradb> Kinnison: ping
<bradb> Kinnison: From what header is the sourcepackage maintainer set?
<Kinnison> pardon?
<bradb> maybe i'm asking the wrong person
<Kinnison> perhaps you're asking the wrong question
<bradb> Kinnison: do you know how our maintainership data is populated?
<Kinnison> no
<bradb> hm
<bradb> kiko-fud: do you know how our maintainership data is populated?
<kiko-fud> via gina
<Kinnison> bradb: What table are you on about?
<bradb> Kinnison: maintainership
<Kinnison> bradb: I thought that was a fairly manual process
<bradb> kiko-fud: Mm, last I asked (though I don't recall who I asked), I was of the understanding that maintainership data comes from the uploads.
<kiko-fud> bradb, we don't deal in uploads yet -- all our data comes from gina
<bradb> I guess gina polls that data every so often?
<kiko-fud> right
<kiko-fud> it looks at the archive
<bradb> kiko-fud: what piece of data does gina look at to get the maintainer?
<kiko-fud> the releases file IIRC
<bradb> Because I'm thinking: is this going to work for inherited packages?
<Kinnison> I hate to say this, but gina doesn't touch the Maintainership table at all
<kiko-fud> it should though :)
<Kinnison> The archive can't tell us who maintains what
<Kinnison> it doesn't always know
<Kinnison> Plus in Ubuntu we don't always have a specific maintainer
<Kinnison> (per-se)
<bradb> so, this field will be manually overrideable, presumably?
<bradb> i.e. in the web UI?
<carlos> jordi, I'm aware of that
<bradb> I have to give a clear answer to Kamion and mdz about how they can set the maintainer in cases where the data we've loaded is incorrect.
<kiko-fud> Kinnison, at least in the old sourcpackage model we set the maintainer correctly
<carlos> I think they filed a bug and I already answered them
<carlos> jordi, I think it's related with obsolete messages
<Kinnison> kiko-fud: setting the maintainer in the sourcepackagerelease is *NOT* the same as setting a maintainership record
<Kinnison> sabdfl: can you chime in here please?
<kiko-fud> Kinnison, it used to be, in the old sourcepackage model.
<Kinnison> kiko-fud: it hasn't been for about 9 months
<kiko-fud> it's not my fault you were born into the 90s
<sabdfl> we don't have a "make me the default assignee for bugs on this" table
<sabdfl> we have package subscriptions
<sabdfl> which are "cc me on bugs on this package"
<sabdfl> but it makes sense to add this
<bradb> heh
<kiko-fud> he hath spoken
<bradb> That still leaves the original problem unresolved, it seems.
<bradb> ISTM that the maintainer of the package must be set correctly, however that is done.
<kiko> well
<kiko> you first need to ask yourself
<bradb> Inherited package or not, otherwise the user will be mislead and confused.
<kiko> who is the maintainer of the package?
<bradb> kiko: the person responsible for making sure the fix ends up in $distro
<kiko> carlos, what do you think pitti's mail looks like
<jordi> carlos: yes, it's not the first time obsolete msgs give us trouble
<kiko> bradb, I'm not sure we know who that person is for all packages.
<bradb> kiko: We probably don't. But shouldn't there be a way of letting the user manually enter that data?
<kiko> for packages?
<bradb> yeah
<kiko> I guess -- it's not a very difficult change
<kiko> but I'm not sure that's what maintainership is
<carlos> jordi, I know, it's a know bug
<jordi> carlos: got a bug number?
<bradb> to me "default assignee" is a way of saying "i maintain this thing (even though it may be a non-forked package from an upstream distro)"
<kiko> bradb, is that the same as maintainership? Kinnison?
<bradb> it's a bit impure perhaps, but in the context of launchpad, i think it is.
<bradb> i'm just guessing though. i don't have enough user input to do any more than that.
<kiko> me neither. tell you what: is there anywhere in our code that currently uses that table?
<bradb> yup, bugmail
<kiko> anywhere else?
<kiko> if not -- dude, go for it!
<kiko> I'd rename it perhaps
<bradb> go for it, i.e. make it editable?
<kiko> use it to your advantage!
<carlos> kiko, I think the problem is that we rejected many pofiles when we started with Rosetta and Hoary so it's a matter to review them by hand
<carlos> jordi, https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/2621
<kiko> carlos, but dropped individual translations -- is that because the template is out of sync?
<carlos> kiko, either the potemplate is out of sync or we missed some imports for Hoary
<carlos> kiko, if breezy is not losing translations, hoary should not do that either
<carlos> with breezy, every day we get new uploads
<carlos> hoary is frozen already
<carlos> so we need to force a new import to fix any issue we had
* Kinnison preps to run away
<kiko> SteveA, will you STOP CONFLICTING WITH ME?!
<kiko> it's the 4th time I request a merge!
<kiko> carlos, I don't know if I understand exactly what you mean
<kiko> oh
<carlos> kiko, we did many fixes since the Hoary release
<kiko> carlos, so we only include in the pofile translated strings -- no blanks?
<carlos> so many .pot and .po files that were failing to import at that time will work now
<carlos> kiko, ? I don't get your answer, sorry
<kiko> it was a question :)
<kiko> the pofile, it doesn't include blank translations, right? it only includes msgid/translation pairs for translation != ""?
<kiko> the dropped plural form is weird
<Kinnison> ciao
<carlos> kiko, right, was a question, sorry
<carlos> kiko, no, we have them too, but to compare the rosetta output martin removes them
<carlos> kiko, about the dropped plural form, it's normal as long as we don't have any msgid_Plural
<carlos> I need to debug it to be 100% sure that it's the case, but I have a test for that and I doubt it's incorrect (but all things are possible with real data...)
<kiko> ah, I see.
<kiko> yeah, you learned the language.
<bradb> salgado: did you get my patch?
<salgado> bradb, yep. reviewing it now
<bradb> awesome
<jordi> carlos: if mdke does an upload of a single po file and there are some strings that differ between the rosetta data and the po file he's uploading, what takes precedence, and what gets relegated to the translation memory?
<mdke> i was thinking more of strings that are translated in rosetta, and not at all in the po file
<jordi> oh, then rosetta should be smart.
<carlos> jordi, if it's a published upload, Rosetta has preference if it's not a published upload, the .po has preference
<jordi> carlos: good to know
<jordi> carlos: and if the translations are missing in the upload, but are in rosetta, they get filled up, right?
<carlos> jordi, they will be there, yes 
<carlos> or at least they should O:-)
<jordi> hehe
<kiko> salgado, ping?
<salgado> kiko, pong
<bradb> mpt: I'm attempting to look at your Malone front page changes now
<kiko> salgado, you know person.activememberships and person.myactivememberships?
<salgado> kiko, yes
<kiko> well
<kiko> the names kinda suck
<kiko> I wanted to know
<kiko> is it possible to add some asserts to them
<kiko> to ensure you ran them on the right thing
<kiko> for a person it doesn't even make sense to run activememberships, does it?
<salgado> no, it doesnt. I even thought about merging them into a single method and act according to what self is
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> tricky
<kiko> because a team can have activememberships and myactivememberships
<kiko> okay
<kiko> I'll just add a note
<kiko> ddaa, ping?
<kiko> carlos, ping
<bradb> mpt: hm
<bradb> mpt: you completely blew away the portlets from the front page? :)
<carlos> kiko, pong
<bradb> mpt: This also assumes that global searching will work
<kiko> carlos, https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/1098
<kiko> is it still relevant?
<carlos> kiko, could be I didn't fix it, perhaps it was fixed as a side effect of another fix...
<carlos> well, I wrote code before that bug that should prevent that error to happen, but seems like I did a mistake
<kiko> it's an old bug
<carlos> now that the language packs are more or less on their track I'm caring much more about bug reports so next week I will try to handle all big bugs and the permissions ones from Jordi
<carlos> kiko, I know 
<kiko> okay
<jordi> On the Translations page of a new project:
<jordi> "If you would like to help translate Silva then you should ask the
<jordi> Rosetta team to set it up by sending an email to the Rosetta mailing
<jordi> list. You should give them the URL to the Silva.pot and .po files. You
<jordi> will be able to start translating once they are imported."
<jordi> carlos: can we change this to suggest that the URLs are a tar.gz with all the files?
<bradb> Kinnison, kiko: do you know if our data model supports finding out if a package is 1. inherited (i'm guessing almost certainly yes) and 2. no different to the original package? can gina be made smart enough to make that distinction?
<kiko> in theory yes
<carlos> jordi, sure
<carlos> jordi, file a bug and set me as the owner and set the urgency to high
<jordi> carlos: thanks
<jordi> k
<bradb> kiko: hm. i wonder if there should be a distro default maintainer for inherited packages that aren't forked?
<RWG> Carlos Marin
<RWG> Crad Bollenback in Canada
<RWG> *Bollenbach
<RWG> *Brad
<carlos> time to leave...
<carlos> see you!
<carlos> jordi, do you need anything from me
<RWG> My fridge is rampaging in the next door neighbor's garden; I need to go cheer it on.
<jordi> carlos: don't think so
<jordi> carlos: have a nice weekend dude
<jordi> carlos: only that I duoubt I can modify severity and owner
<carlos> jordi, ok, don't worry
<carlos> see you
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/2947
<carlos> thanks
<jordi> heh
<jordi> I *rule* the karma top 5.
<kiko> ddaaaaaaa
<ddaa> that won't highlight my nick
<kiko> two things
<ddaa> I will have to leave in a few minutes
<kiko> a) I did a baz replay --reverse and committed. is that okay? I ended up with an UNKNOWN patch in my history. Will PQM hate me?
<kiko> b) Are you going to look into bug 2915?
<ddaa> IIRC that tends to make log-for-merge unhappy, wich causes noise in rockefuel merge log
<kiko> forever?
<ddaa> you should do sync-tree after replay --reverse to restore the patchlog
<kiko> darn
<ddaa> until somebody fixes rocketfuel
<kiko> is it too late for that now?
<ddaa> I do not remember the specifics, it's not a critical problem anyway
<kiko> can I go on working on the branch?
* kiko prays for pqm
<ddaa> kiko: 2915 is FIXED!
<kiko> oh
<ddaa> epiphany is removed from the GNOME project, epiphany-browser is now in the GNOME project
<kiko> thanks
<kiko> you're so sweet
<ddaa> kiko: I think you should restore the patchlog for the reversed patch before sending a merge to rocketfuel
<kiko> I will try
<jordi> kiko: got a min?
<kiko> jordi, sure
<ddaa> but I might be confused, I remember there used to be a problem, but I'm not sure exactly what it was
<bradb> kiko: how's it looking for that patch to get reviewed? it'll make your triaging life a lot easier. ;)
<jordi> kiko: I've got a request to add a Shona team.
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/people/shona
<bradb> kiko: and it conflicts with the patch i sent to salgado, so i hoping to get them both sorted out and landed today
<jordi> but this dude has messed up things it seems.
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> jordi, what is the issue?
* ddaa leaves to watch Voyager
<jordi> should we rename this "shona" thing to ubuntu-l10n-shona, and when someone else joins, switch from shepard to this team for ubuntu translators?
<jordi> kiko: we need to add shepard to ubuntu translators for the Shona language.
<jordi> shona = sn
<kiko> we can rename it now and update the ubuntu translators. are you ok with that?
<kiko> jordi?
<jordi> wrong, it's sna it seems
<jordi> yes
<kiko> so ubuntu-l10n-shona or -sna?
<jordi> but, per sab policy, sheaprd should be enabled in ubuntu translators, not the team
<jordi> not until there are more people in the team at least
<jordi> or we can make an exception, now that the team is already created anyway
<jordi> whatever you think is better
<jordi> -sna
<kiko> right
<kiko> exceptions-r-us
<kiko> oh-oh
<jordi> no no no
<kiko> it appears I can't rename it
<kiko> salgado, how do I change a team's name?
<jordi> they do have a two letter code "sn"
<jordi> kiko: make it "sn"
<kiko> ok
<kiko> but I can't rename the team
<kiko> so no luck yet
<salgado> kiko, you can't. someone droped that
<kiko> ah
<kiko> that's what neuman's patch did
<kiko> jordi, can you remind me to rename it next week?
<jordi> kiko: yes. Should I mail you?
<salgado> kiko, yes. I asked him to do that
<kiko> next week, yes
<jordi> mail you now, so you have it in your queue?
<kiko> if you email me now, jordi, it will get lost
<jordi> ok. let's see how I do to remember. :)
<kiko> put an email in YOUR inbox :)
<kiko> shephard appointed for ubuntu-sn
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/rosetta/groups/ubuntu-translators/
<kiko> ProgrammingError: ERROR: canceling query due to user request
<jordi> shouldn't that be "cancelling"?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/cscvs--devel--1.0: [r=spiv]  use svn_oo.util.pysvnClient instead of pysvn.Cleant, tweak inventory for bzr (patch-114: david.allouche@canonical.com)
<jordi> kiko: many thanks
<jordi> kiko: I have the same mail problem as you do I'm afraid
<jordi> I'm slowly learning to flag CRITICAL stuff
<jordi> critical = gets you fired if ignored :)
<bradb> or "severity is meaningless", depending on who you talk to
<bradb> in fact, we have a spec proposing to get rid of it
<jbailey> bradb: Err. I trust that the spec talks about current use cases and what replaces them? =)
<kiko> are there valid use cases for severity?
<bradb> kiko: dude, my patch!
* bradb nags salgado too, while he's at it
<bradb> jbailey: not in detail, but in summary
<jbailey> kiko: I use severity to know which bugs I need to fix before I go home, (critical), and which bugs I need to fix before release (major).  Trivial is cosmetic bugs that I can do when I don't feel like working and enhancements are things that probably need specs to go along with them.
<jbailey> kiko: Everything else is normal.
<bradb> jbailey: What do you use priority for?
<kiko> jbailey, that sounds like priority tome.
<jbailey> bradb: I don't. =)
<kiko> jbailey, then you're misusing priority to represent severity
<kiko> severity is something else.
<kiko> errr
<kiko> the opposite of what I said three sentences above.
<bradb> jbailey: It sounds like you're using the thing that describes what effect the bug has on the user to prioritize fixing it
<jbailey> Priority tells me which ones I would need to do first.
<jbailey> I should probably prioritize the normal bugs.
<kiko> no
<kiko> well
<kiko> not exactly :)
<kiko> severity is how severe the bug is
<jbailey> I'd rather give priority to my boss to tell me what order he'd like things done in.
<kiko> if it's a showstopper, critical, world-crashing issue 
<kiko> severity doesn't really make sense for features and enhancements
<kiko> priority indicates what order you should fix them
<kiko> and you're right, priority is something that's more of a management thing
<jbailey> I'd love mdz or people dealing with community etc to let me know which bugs people care about more.  In bugzilla land, it could even be through the vote system.
* bradb is warming up to the voting system
<jbailey> Ultimately I need to know what *must* be done today.  Then I need to know what I ought to do tomorrow when this is out of the way.
<jbailey> Basically, there will always be more bugs than time, so I think that's really what I'm looking for.
<bradb> jbailey: we'll give you that
<kiko> jbailey, what must be done today is P1
<kiko> then you can order the rest using P2-P5
<kiko> or alternatively
<kiko> your manager can order it
<jbailey> Right.
<jbailey> The complication is...
<jbailey> Some tasks are trivial and easy to get out of the way.
<jbailey> So should be a higher priority so that we still take care of the little details.
<kiko> right
<kiko> so smaller, cheaper tasks should get higher priority
<kiko> it's a traditional scheduling problem :)
<jbailey> Yup =)
<jbailey> And I hate to say it, but it would be nice if bugs from people with higher karma got a boost. =)
<bradb> That would make Rosetta users happy.
<bradb> Karma: 2938282
<kiko> who's that?
<bradb> noone, but rosetta's karma system is wacked ;)
<jordi> bradb: could be me ;)
<jordi> current karma is nearly 20k
<bradb> heh
<jordi> heheheheheh bradb has 813. :)
<bradb> that's pound sterling
<mdz> kiko,jbailey: things come in as P2; I bump them up to P1 if they're particularly important
<mdz> jbailey: currently, what's important is the 5.10 milestone report I posted to -devel
<Seveas> bug 1000
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1000: There are too many bug reports in Malone Fix req. for: upstream launchpad, Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Rejected http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1000
<Seveas> mpt, see it works :)
<mpt> great, thanks Seveas
<Seveas> yw
<mdke> nice one
<bradb> cool
<kiko> Seveas!
<Seveas> kiko?
<kiko> that rocks
<Seveas> it knows the ubuntu and gnome bugzillae too if neccessery, justreplace 'bug' with gnome or ubuntu
<jordi> kiko: where does rosetta get the name for a language?
<Seveas> bugzilla/malone urls are triggers too
<jordi> Asturian is incorrectly called "Asturian; Bable", when it should be "Asturian".
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> jordi, I think that requires a database patch, file a bug
<jordi> kiko: done.
<jordi> spoke too fast
<jordi> PRogrammingError
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/errors/showEntry.html?id=1128716317.920.888504782347
<jordi> I don't know if its related
<jordi> but I changed the title from
<jordi> Incorrect language name for "ast": "Asturian; Bable"
<kiko> jordi, request expired right?
<kiko> what's the bug #?
<jordi> I don't know
<jordi> now it got filed as 2951
<jordi> after changing the title from "Incorrect language name for "ast": "Asturian; Bable"
<jordi> fuck
<jordi> damn
<jordi> Incorrect language name for "ast": Asturian; Bable
<jordi> to
<jordi> "Incorrect language name for "ast": "Asturian; Bable"
<jordi> ie, added quotes.
<kiko> matsubara, I'm still waiting for your test -- am I going to get it today?
<jordi> kiko: it didn't take long to show that error
<jordi> a few seconds
<kiko> yeah, it's weird
<jordi> are you ok with what you have, or should I file a bug?
<salgado> bradb, review sent. sorry for the delay
<kiko> it's okay
<kiko> a timeout, I think, jordi 
<bradb> salgado: cool, thanks
<jordi> kiko: good
<jordi> dinner time. Have a nice weekend folks.
<jbailey> mdz: Ah cool, I didn't know that you used the Priority flags.  I hadn't been using them, so I uncluttered my display.
* cprov -> whyyyy baz status get so long in a just switched tree ? 5 min !!
<bradb> salgado: I've got a reply coming up in about 5 mins...
<bradb> (with view tests, etc.)
<kiko> bradb, sent too
<bradb> kiko: thanks
<bradb> i won't get to that one until monday...conflicts, etc.
<bradb> salgado: reply sent
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  mention gettext in About Rosetta page (bug 712) (patch-2603: mpt@canonical.com)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #712: Rosetta doesn't mention gettext Fix req. for: upstream rosetta, Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Matthew Paul Thomas, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/712
<mpt> dilys, meet Ubugtu. Ubugtu, dilys. I'm sure you'll be very happy together.
<salgado> bradb, back to Mac OSX?
<bradb> running tiger on this machine, but ssh'ing into my other powerbook to do lp work
<salgado> I noticed when got this html email
<bradb> wha?
<bradb> shit
<bradb> changed
<bradb> that's an embarassing default. i'm suitably humiliated.
<salgado> bradb, I had the feeling the only way to test that would be with something like ClientForm, but asked just to make sure
<bradb> ok
<salgado> anyway, the tests looks fine
<bradb> should i doit?
<salgado> you mean, the merge? sure!
<bradb> thanks
<ddaa> cprov: you want the technical answer, or the real answer?
#launchpad 2005-10-13
<Seveas> mpt, lol :)
<mpt> :-) goodnight
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  fix for bug 2871: i set the launchpad team's emblem, and it appears lots of times. Use the correct method on Person, and add a title to the icon so people aren't so confused. Also Another externalsystem fix: cope with an unfindable version number, so I can debug better. Lintage. Prayers. And add a missing patch-log. (patch-2604: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #2871: i set the launchpad team's emblem, and it appears lots of times Fix req. for: upstream launchpad, Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Christian Reis, Status: PendingUpload http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2871
<kiko> FINALLY
<kiko> FINALLY
<kiko> my god
<kiko> this was suffering at it's best
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=salgado]  add a bugtarget search portlet (patch-2605: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<bradb> later
<kiko> rock rock rock
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: r=kiko Validate product series name using the right validator. Leftover of bug 355. Patch by Diogo Matsubara <matsubara@async.com.br> (patch-2606: christian.reis@canonical.com, matsubara@async.com.br)
<Ubugtu> Error: Could not parse Data returned by Malone: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'group'
<hertz> can anyone tell me what is karma for and how it is working?
<ajmitch> hertz: boasting to your friends :)
<hertz> ajmitch, :)
<hertz> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/KarmaImplementation?highlight=%28karma%29
<hertz> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/KarmaTypes?highlight=%28karma%29
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix bug # 2944, Presenting buildlog properly in Soyuz. (patch-2607: celso.providelo@canonical.com)
<offray> Hi all
<offray> anybody awake?
<kiko> offray, always
<kiko> matsubara, yo?
<matsubara> ?
<offray> Hi all. I'm a newbie on launchpad, but I like a lot the concept (its like sourceforge, but without burocracy and bloated things :))
<kiko> offray, cool that you like the idea
<kiko> matsubara, did you get my email? I'm still waiting for a reply (and another commit?) to merge
<offray> I'm wondering if its posible to start a project related with translation in Plone, but its not a software translation project, but a documentation translation project. In fact, Its part of a "new kind of translation project" i'm thinking on
<matsubara> just read it. I'm changing the tal names and will check the tests again
<zygis> offray, if your documentation is compatible with gnome-doc-utils, then you can export documentation in regular po files, then yes
<zygis> offray, see, how this is done in gnome http://kvota.net/doc-l10n/by-modules.html
<zygis> this is done with xml2po
<zygis> and then back with po2xml
<offray> zygis, thanks, but I see that all this po files are for software. I want to translate the "Definitive Guide to Plone", at least in part
<offray> its document translation, not interface translation
<zygis> offray, well, XML format is *not* for software, it's for any use out there
<zygis> as you can see from URL, this is not interface translations, but documentation translations
<offray> yea, I know, but my question is: Can launchpad be a place to start a documentation translation project even if it doesnt generate a po file or is not for a component of software
<offray> ohhh I see
<markuman> hi all
<markuman> find and import my fingerprint dont work here
<markuman> http://paste.debian.net/2210
<zygis> offray, you see, you can convert plain documentation xml to standart po file
<offray> ohhh ok
<zygis> offray, http://gnome.org/start/2.12/ look at the translations of this page
<zygis> they were done in the same manner
<zygis> just plain po files for translators
<zygis> ;)
<zygis> this is what I suggest you,since I know that this approach will work with launchpad for sure :)
<offray> Ok. Thanks a lot zygis. I will to take a breakfast and give a look at it :)
<kiko> markuman, let me check that
<kiko> zygis, thanks for the help
<kiko> offray, if you can generate pofiles, rosetta can help you translate
<kiko> markuman, was this generated just now?
<markuman> kiko no i tried this last week too. same error
<kiko> markuman, let me guess: your key is sign-only, right?
<zygis> you're welcome
<markuman> kiko, yes, my key is signed
<kiko> markuman, no, I meant your key is a sign-only key -- DSA (sign only)
<markuman> hm
<kiko> markuman, can you --list-key?
<markuman> you mean on my system? but there are 2 other key from friends 
<markuman>  gpg --list-key DDE93F54
<markuman> you mean?`
<kiko> --list-keys sorry
<kiko> yep
<matsubara> kiko, I'm fixing another broken pagetest related to targeting fix to release
<kiko> matsubara, ah, rock n roll, thanks
<kiko> matsubara, do you need help?
<markuman> kiko: did you mean this? http://paste.debian.net/2211
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/1972
<Ubugtu> Error: Could not parse Data returned by Malone: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'group'
<matsubara> i think i can handle it :) tks anyway
<kiko> Seveas, hey
<kiko> markuman, yeah, you have no subkey -- that's a sign-only key
<markuman> uhm...so what i have to do???
<kiko> markuman, there's a bug that we currently don't support sign-only keys, unfortunately
<kiko> you can convert your key, I believe
<markuman> hm
<ddaa> hi offray, are you texmacs' "Offray Luna" by any chance?
<kiko> hey ddaa 
<ddaa> hi kiko
<ddaa> I see matsubara is my new "fix registry for me" monkey ;)
<kiko> ddaa, we're working on it
<kiko> still a lot to learn
<markuman> kiko: http://paste.debian.net/2212 can you watch at them?
<Seveas> kiko, hi
<kiko> Seveas, did you see the exception above in Ubugtu?
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> it's because he cannot access that page
<kiko> Seveas, okay, it should ideally return a nice error
<Seveas> It should :)
<Seveas> (And it will in ~5 minutes)
<kiko> cool
<Seveas> I thought all bugs were public and since the 'parser' is simply a regex, this is just an unforseen error
<kiko> some are private because of larger code snippets I think
<kiko> markuman, that should work now -- have you tried?
<Seveas> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/1972
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<Seveas> there :)
<kiko> cool!
<Seveas> That's the zillionth malone special case in the script :)
<kiko> heh
<kiko> welcome to the real world
<Seveas> ;)
<Seveas> I'm gonna rewrite the plugin next week to handle these things more gracefully
<sivang> hey guys, yo kiko didn't know there was so much action here on th saturday
<sivang> :)
<kiko> saturday rox
<markuman> kiko, same error
<\sh> kiko: right...u can drink alcohol while u r working ;)
<sivang> kiko: I see alot of specs registered in the spec tracker, are those new or already tracking your work?
<kiko> tracking existing work
<sivang> ah I see, very nice btw
<kiko> yeah, the tracker is quite neat
<sivang> the spec, support and sprint trackers are very interesting to me, duonno why :)
<azeem> Hello.  How would I go forth requesting bazaar.ubuntu.com repos for the CVS modules at http://savannah.gnu.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs/hurd/ ?
<azeem> Some of the respective developers would like to move to a distributed VC, and this might be a good place.  I cannot guarantee that it will be immmensely used, though
<kiko> azeem, talk to jblack to get you guys set up on the supermirror
<kiko> it should be pretty easy
<kiko> azeem, and ddaa can get your CVS repository synced into bazaar in no time (usually)
<kiko> markuman, that's odd.
<kiko> I'm adding a comment to the bug
<\sh> azeem: can u join -motu pls? :)
<ddaa> azeem: first thing is to setup launchpad project/product for hurd
<ddaa> kiko: do we have a wiki page or something for that?
<azeem> haha, I thought ddaa was a script/program at first :)
<azeem> hang on
<kiko> azeem, he's one of those too
<kiko> ddaa, on setting up new products and projects? No, but the site should be self-explanatory :)
<ddaa> kiko: dude, people DO the wrong thing
<kiko> :)
<kiko> then we are not self-explanatory
<ddaa> the distinction between a product and project is neither simple, nor obvious, nor even clear cut.
<ddaa> It's nothing that can be explained in a few words.
<kiko> it's also broken
<markuman> damn and now?
<kiko> markuman, I'm confused. I thought the issue was with sign-only keys, but I am finding it's not. I'll need to delve into the gpgme code a bit
<kiko> markuman, you did --send-key after adding the new subkey, right?
<markuman> of course ive send the key
<markuman> kiko: or can you insert my key manually ?
<kiko> markuman, hmmm, not easily
<kiko> I needed Kinnison or lifeless to help me here
<markuman> hm
<kiko> or jamesh 
<kiko> matsubara?
* Kinnison doesn't know the gpgme code, sorry
<Kinnison> cprov might be able to help
<kiko> Kinnison, I just wanted you to check out his key
<markuman> hm, im away now but will come back....
<matsubara> ?
<kiko> Kinnison, gpg --recv-key DDE93F54
<matsubara> kiko?
<kiko> matsubara, why did you change the user in tests 10 and 20?
<markuman> kiko, if youll find out something pls leave me a message on freenode
<kiko> will do
<kiko> thanks mark
<kiko> thanks marku
<kiko> man
<matsubara> foo.bar user isn't needed to run those tests. You told me to change it, just left the needed ones.
<kiko> ah, rock
<kiko> I didn't know
<kiko> did you say explicitly where you used the foo.bar user that he was needed?
<matsubara> nope. on those tests I didn't use the foo.bar. I'm doing this kind of change on ALL pagetests.
<Kinnison> kiko: Right, that's a 1024 bit DSA signing key, with an el-gamal encryption subkey
<Kinnison> self-signed
<kiko> Kinnison, should it work?
<Kinnison> and also signed by mvogt
<kiko> Kinnison, when I --list-key it it doesn't list a uid line
<kiko> which strikes me as odd
<Kinnison> by rights, it should
<Kinnison> gpg --list-key DDE93F54
<Kinnison> pub   1024D/DDE93F54 2005-09-20 [expires: 2007-09-26] 
<Kinnison> uid                  Markus Bergholz (markuman) <markuman@gmail.com>
<Kinnison> sub   1024g/B825D25C 2005-09-20 [expires: 2007-09-25] 
<kiko> weird
<kiko> not for me
<kiko> anyway
<Kinnison> the packetstream seems clean
<kiko> I thought adding the subkey would fix the problem
<Kinnison> Is it causing problems with launchpad?
<kiko> yes
<kiko> it fails
<kiko> with the same error as bug 1972
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<Kinnison> it's a seemingly sane looking subkey
<kiko> so why does gpgme barf on it !#@!@
<Kinnison> dunno
<Kinnison> especially since gpgme runs gpg
<Kinnison> and gpg seems fine
* Kinnison pokes at it some more
<kiko> thanks I really appreciate it
<kiko> could it be the expiration?
<Kinnison> since it's so long away, it's doubtful but possible
<Kinnison> even so, it *should* be irrelevant
* Kinnison looks at bug 1972
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<Kinnison> Ubugtu: what are you and why do you keep wibbling on in-band?
<kiko> Kinnison, he's a bot
<Kinnison> whose bot?
<kiko> Seveas.
<Seveas> mine, mpt asked for it to be here
<Kinnison> Seveas: can it please not mumble in-band unless it has something positive to say?
<Seveas> Kinnison, sure
<Kinnison> Seveas: esp. since it seems unable to access launchpad bugs
<Seveas> it can, this bug is just restricted
<kiko> Kinnison, it can access launchpad bugs, just not private ones
<kiko> I don't mind it complaining
<Seveas> and kiko asked for it to give a sane error :)
<Kinnison> kiko: 1972 is showing as 'Secrecy: Public'
<Kinnison> or am I mad
<Kinnison> ?
<kiko> you are mad
<Seveas> well, Ubugtu and myself cannot access it
<kiko> weird
<kiko> weird
<kiko> weird
<kiko> you can't see it Seveas? what happens?
<Seveas> if i'm not logged in, i get redirected to the login page
<kiko> and if you log in?
<Seveas> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<Seveas> You are logged in as Dennis Kaarsemaker.
<Seveas> 
<kiko> ah
<Kinnison> kiko: http://users.pepperfish.net/dsilvers/1972.png
<kiko> that's cute
<kiko> one of the dupes is private
<Kinnison> so the entire group is treated as such?
<kiko> I'll fix it
<kiko> and report a bug
<sivang> Kinnie!
<Seveas> So should I mute the errors or let it mumble in-band?
<kiko> it's actually proven to point out a bug, so I think it's useful
<Kinnison> Seveas: I think, the first time in a short period, it is asked to access a bug which is private, it should say... "I'm sorry, I am not permitted to access bug NNNN"
<Kinnison> Seveas: but it shouldn't keep saying that every time someone mentions that bug during that conversation
<Seveas> right, I was planning to put a timer in the rewritten plugin
<kiko> bug 1972
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1972: Problem validating sign-only GPG key Fix req. for: upstream launchpad, Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Celso Providelo, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1972
<kiko> I roxoringor
<Seveas> so this will be fixed next week
<Kinnison> Seveas: that'd be cool, otherwise the next time I talk about bug 1972 we get spammed again.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1972: Problem validating sign-only GPG key Fix req. for: upstream launchpad, Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Celso Providelo, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1972
<Kinnison> see :-)
<Seveas> exactly
<Seveas> that was the original reason for the timer :)
<Kinnison> Seveas: of course, if Ubugtu was addressed directly, it should disregard any timer issues
<Seveas> of course
<Kinnison> Seveas: E.g. if someone just logged into the channel we'd want to give them the info without having to wait for the timeout
<Seveas> and the timer is per-channel
* Kinnison nods
<Seveas> anyway, off to fix real life bugs (read: cleaning so my fiancee won't get mad)
* Kinnison grins
<Kinnison> I hear ya
<Kinnison> kiko: I seriously can't find any reason for pyme to be barfing
<kiko> me neither
<kiko> stupid pyme
<kiko> should I sic jamesh on this bug?
<Kinnison> he's probably the best bet
<Lathiat> interesting, on techboard, communitycouncil and ubuntu-core-dev
<Lathiat> there is a member repated twice in all of them
<Kinnison> on the launchpad team listing?
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> matthias klose in ubuntu-core-dev
<Lathiat> mdz in techboard
<kiko> Lathiat, it's a bug -- stub is going to fix it
<Lathiat> and cjwatcson in cc
<Lathiat> kiko: ah ok
<Lathiat> thats what iw as wondering
<Lathiat> :)
<Kinnison> Lathiat: yeah, there was a team-membership related bug in people-merge
<Kinnison> I think we fixed the bug and just need to clean up the fallout
<Lathiat> people-merge?
<Lathiat> ah ok
<kiko> yep
<Kinnison> Lathiat: yeah, if you find you have two launchpad accounts, you can merge them
<Kinnison> Lathiat: E.g. I had 'dsilvers' and 'kinnison'
<Lathiat> ah ok
<kiko> time to skip out
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: r=kiko Additional fixes for bug 2467 and 2468: deal with distro bugtasks with no source package name in some corner cases, adding tests for them. Patch by Diogo Matsubara <matsubara@async.com.br> (patch-2608: matsubara@async.com.br, christian.reis@canonical.com)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #2467: System error when requesting fix in a distribution without specifying a source package Fix req. for: upstream malone, Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Diogo Matsubara, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2467
<Kinnison> Hmm, Ubugtu should probably ignore dilys
<Kinnison> Seveas: ^^
<Seveas> Kinnison, http://ubuntulinux.nl/quotes?minid=10
<Seveas> ;)
<Seveas> but yeah, he should
<Kinnison> heh
<Seveas> <Seveas> ignore dilys!*@*
<Seveas> <Ubugtu> The operation succeeded.
<Kinnison> oolio
<Kinnison> s/^/c/
<Lathiat> hrm, where do i find team creation?
<eruin> ,
<uriel> I'm a bit confused, can I host a project in launchpad? so far I only found a page to "Register an upstream open source product", and well, I want launchpad to host the upstream version... maybe I'm reading the title of that page wrong...
<sivang> uriel: launchapd can track upstream projects, it's not yet acting as a software repository but rather as a controlling eye on those that come off from sf.net , gnome.org, gnu etc.
<sivang> (someone please correct me if I am talking rubbish)
<uriel> sivang: ok, I understand better now
<sivang> uriel: so if you crate a bazaar archive somewhere of your software, you can then have launchpad track changes etc
<uriel> yea, I just was hopping it would host my bazaar archive too =)
<sivang> uriel: which software product do you maintain?
<sivang> Kinnison: ping, you here?
<uriel> I'm discusing taking over: http://www.lava.net/~newsham/plan9/ from it's current maintainer, and I wanted a place to host it with baz
<uriel> I thought of moving to sf.net, but I dislike their whole system which is also rather unreliable, so I thought maybe launchpad would let me do the same and be more baz friendly too
<sivang> uriel: take a look at supermirror, http://www.sourcecontrol.net
<sivang> uriel: I think it's waht you look for, you can then link lauchpad to your repo there, AFAICT :)
<uriel> sivang: thanks, that sounds quite useful...
<uriel> sivang: are there any plans to make launchpad more or a sf.net replacement in the future? (being able to host a home page and so on all in the same place would be nice)
<sivang> uriel: from what I've heared, in some point in the future launchapd could be used as such, not sure if it would be the actual source repository but that's no issue with it's ability to track upstream branches, so that's a partial yes =)
<sivang> uriel: creating some sort of a home page, per team, per product I think already is possible, you shoudl talk to one of the devels here when they are not away, and get an authoritice answers :-)
<uriel> sivang: ok, cool :)
<uriel> even more obviously stupid question: projects have to be related to ubuntu in any way? or any project is welcome?
<sivang> uriel: any project, launchapd is designed for FOSS wide support =)
#launchpad 2005-10-14
<sivang> you can also use it for planning your projects developers meetings, specs, bugs, support and what not =)
<uriel> ok, thanks, just wanted to make sure :)
<vi> hello, i was wondering, does anybody know if the Ubuntu Code of Conduct has been translated into spanish?
<sivang> vi: if there someone who'd know that, it's jordi
<sivang> vi: try to ping him tommorow or worst case monday
<vi> sivang: I was thinking about translating it myself, should I wait and ask him?
<sivang> vi: best to email him or ask around rosetta-users
<sivang> vi: or ping him when he's here
<vi> sivang: ok, i'll do that then, thanks!
<sivang> vi: no prob, feel free.
<sivang> anywy, time to sleep now, thjere's work tommorow
<sivang> good night all!
<uriel> hummm.. just me, or registering 'products' is broken? it worked just a few hours ago... weird
<uriel> ah, wait, nevermind, the project was registered already, but the error message was most unhelpful.. :/
<Burgundavia> uriel, file a bug
<uriel> I was doing just that :)
<uriel> damn, got an error trying to report the bug!
* uriel reports another one, if distribution field not entered during bug registration, one gets an ops
<uriel> so I entered ubuntu, I hope that is OK
<Burgundavia> nope, you need to report against upstream launchpad
<Burgundavia> what is your bug number?
<uriel> one sec..
<uriel> #2979
<Burgundavia> hmm, stuck in an endless login cycle
<uriel> Burgundavia: can one enter 'upstream' in the 'distribution' field when filling a bug then?
<Burgundavia> uriel, I just played with your bug report
<uriel> ah, sorry, seems I filled it incorrectly..
<Burgundavia> np
<Burgundavia> you are th second person to make that mistake
<Burgundavia> thus leading me to believe that it is a problem thta needs to be addressed
<uriel> I went to launchpad.net -> bugs -> File a Bug on a Package -> entered 'launchpad' as package name
<uriel> what should have I done instead? :)
<Burgundavia> nothing
<uriel> ok :)
<Burgundavia> there is a difference between a package (ala evolution) and a product (launchpad or upstream evolution)
<Burgundavia> the bug reporting makes it hard to see the difference
<Burgundavia> and makes it almost impossible to file a bug against a product
<uriel> I must admit I find the terminology used in launchpad rather confusing
<Burgundavia> it takes a while to wrap your head around it
<Burgundavia> it is totally different then any other bug tracker, because it is so ambitious
<uriel> and it feels a bit over-engineered, I'm not sure things need to be that complex, but maybe its' just a UI issue
<Burgundavia> mostly it is a UI issue
<Burgundavia> the fundamental idea is completely sound
<uriel> well, I was talking from the POV of the projects, the bug tracker seems simple enough, except for the stuff relating to project/products/releases..
<uriel> I guess that in the end it could help interaction between distributions and upstreams, which would be very nice
* uriel has been tring to add a package to a 'product', but has given up :)
<uriel> I guess it only works if the package is part of ubuntu, no?
<sivang> uriel: where did you go to register an upstream product?
<uriel> sivang: I already registered the 'product', I was trying to add a package for it
<sabdfl> cool
<sabdfl> whoever improved my emblem/hackergotchi validation functions, GOOD JOB
<sivang> sabdfl: what kind of validation is done there?
<sabdfl> image dimensions, and overall file size
<sivang> sabdfl: ah nice, is there also any validation against spamming of sorts?
<sabdfl> not yet, no
<sabdfl> the homepages can contain links
<sabdfl> interfaces/validation.py if you have that nda in place
<sivang> sabdfl: not yet, I should talk to SteveA  about it see if we can sort it out.
<sivang> sabdfl: can I ask you for some feedback on a BOF/spec I've been writing? (invloves distro and launchpad)
<zyga> sabdfl: why does clicking on the hackergotchi page brings me on to the login page
<zyga> (even though I am logged in)
<sabdfl> zyga: shouldn't
<sabdfl> zyga: maybe there's a permission problem
<sabdfl> zyga: is this your own account?
<sivang> sabdfl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupSnapshots, the Workflow is still being worked.
<zyga> sabdfl: yes
<zyga> sabdfl: people.u.c/zkrynicki
<sabdfl> zyga: it's working for me, i just changed my own hackergotchi
<sabdfl> but, i have admin permissions
<zyga> :-)
<zyga> never write programs on root account ;] 
<sabdfl> sivang: looks good, but potentially complicated. we have plans for a bookmark storage service, which is a start towards this
<zyga> sabdfl: what permissions are required to edit hackergotchi?
<sabdfl> you should be able to edit your own
<ajmitch> evening :)
<sabdfl> hey ajmitch
<ajmitch> hi sabdfl, how's it going?
<sabdfl> zyga: can you edit your home page text?
<sabdfl> pretty good. am working on the soyuz web pages
<sabdfl>  => the part of launchpad that tracks packages in releases of ubuntu, and derivatives
<sabdfl> we will use launchpad to manage Dapper, so it has to be ready soon
<ajmitch> yep, I've read through the launchpad wiki, looks good
<sivang> sabdfl: I forsee the potential complication, but I was thinkig for dapper to start small, have a predefined set of low importance stuff (like bookmakrs you've just mentioned) that  user have, together with the delta of packages comapred to installed seeds without storing config data. This is half the way there, but might be more feasible to implement.
<zyga> sabdfl: yes, I already did some time ago
<zyga> sabdfl: ah, one mistake - no people.ubuntu.com for me ;-)
<zyga> launchpad.net/people ;-)
<sabdfl> sivang: so make this an "overview" spec, then have separate specs to implement one or two straightforward components of that
<sabdfl> like: gconf settings
<zyga> hmmm
<zyga> https://launchpad.net/people/zkrynicki/+karma
<zyga> could someone explain how I got more translations approved than proposed?!?
<zyga> translations were re-set some time ago though so this might be related
<sivang> sabdfl: right, gconf settings are also in the same , although probably more important. Will do, thanks for the feedback.
<zyga> I've made about 2K suggestions
<ajmitch> sabdfl: will hct be usable by the community for dapper as well?
<sivang> eh hct, just by looking at specs I get tons of question I'd like to ask scott about it =)
<ajmitch> yeah I saw it briefly at UDU, haven't heard much since :)
<sivang> Kinnison: ping, good morning
<sabdfl> ajmitch: hopefully
<ajmitch> great
<sabdfl> its internal/nda until we get it working well with bzr and critical mass going
<sabdfl> major priority right now is shift from baz to bzr
<ajmitch> yeah, I've been using bzr itself for awhile
<ajmitch> using it for my packages to maintain patches in branches
<sivang> sabdfl: so hct is going to be a successor to bzr, like ng of the ng ? :)
<sabdfl> sivang: hct is a meta-revision control system
<zyga> hmmm
<zyga> hct? :)
<zyga> why create another another app if you are already working on bzr
<sabdfl> the do different things, hct uses bzr underneath
<sabdfl> hct is like a package patch manager
<zyga> ah
<zyga> high level tool?
<sabdfl> it says "ok, the apache source package in ubuntu looks like this: upstream, plus this patch, plus that patch"
<sivang> sabdfl: ah, so it doesn't manage changes it self, only tracks changes ?
<zyga> cool
<sabdfl> but instead of dealing with patches, each of those patches is a branch
<zyga> like a cookbook :)
<sabdfl> that gets merged in when the source package is "assembled"
<ajmitch> the demos that I saw were quite cool
<sabdfl> you will be able to use it for upstream too
<sabdfl> so andrew morton could use it for kernel
<sabdfl> to maintain "his kernel"
<sivang> ajmitch: there were demonstrations in UDU ?
<sabdfl> as linus + set of branches
<ajmitch> sivang: yes
<ajmitch> but I imagine it's improved a lot in the ~5 months since
<sivang> I know I missed some good stuff over UDU now  =)
<ajmitch> sivang: you going to UBZ?
<sivang> ajmitch: yeah :)
<ajmitch> cool, will see you there then :)
* ajmitch will try & have his selinux-enabled system up & running to show off at UBZ :)
<sivang> sabdfl: hct calls on bzr to do "source assemblies" then ?
* \sh needs a training on bzr and hct and xtc...I hope I can catch jblack ;)
<sivang> \sh: xtc ?
* sivang sighs at yet another buzzword =)
<sivang> \sh: let me know when you do, I'll join you
<\sh> sivang: ok..remove the xtc..I think it's something else then a distributed VC ;)
<sivang> \sh: what is it? :)
<\sh> sivang: did u ever watched "Bad Boys II" (W. Smith + M. Lawrence)?
<\sh> ecstasy ;) 
<sabdfl> sivang: hct uses bzr as underlying revision control
<sabdfl> when you edit a patch in hct, you are editing a bzr branch
<sivang> sabdfl: ah cool
<sivang> \sh: I only watched the first movie ;)
<\sh> sivang: watch the 2nd as well :) 
<sivang> will do )
<tambaqui> Hello
<sivang> hey tambaqui 
<zzniper> does Mark Shuttleworth ever come here? :D
<zzniper> Ubuntu is like the best OS EVER :D just wanted to say thnx ^^
<zzniper> anyone know why i get a Verfication Certificate pop-up error when i try ship copies from the website?
<einheit> zzniper, mark was around a bit earlier, hacking on launchpad and talking with people
<einheit> zzniper, what's the url you went to to get that certificate thing?
<zygis> hi, anyone knows is ubuntu-artwork package ready for translation?
#launchpad 2005-10-15
<hub> hi
<hub> how long does it take to have a new package in universe to be valid on launchpad
<hub> I'm trying to import an upstream source and launchpad complain about the invalid source package :-(
<zygis> just out of curiosity, hub, what are you trying to import?
<hub> zygis: enblend. but it works now
<hub> :-)
* zygis pokes into enblend website
<zygis> cool
<hub> the package has been upload today from REVU
<SteveA_> jamesh: hello.
<jamesh> hi SteveA
* SteveA_ realises he was /msging jamesh without being identified with nickserv
<SteveA_> i do with nickserv would msg you in this circumstance
<SteveA_> and tell you
<SteveA_> i've asked the freenode admins about this, but they seemed to be strangely uninterested in actually listening to the idea
* SteveA_ thinks freenode should have a launchpad project, and receive bugs and specs ;-)
<jamesh> you should be able to message me now
<SteveA_> i just registered ;-)
<jamesh> I just turned the "unfiltered" option on
<SteveA_> i did that, and got 3-4 msg spams a day
<SteveA_> i considered turning it back off, but haven't yet
<jamesh> I don't think I've received spam messages on freenode before
<SteveA_> good morning carlos
<carlos_> morning
<SteveA_> hi david
<sabdfl> morning all
<ajmitch> hi sabdfl 
<SteveA_> morning
* SteveA_ --> lithuanian lesson
<jamesh> sabdfl: the "edit hackergotchi" form you added has its permissions set to launchpad.Admin.  Should that be launchpad.Edit instead?
<sivang> Morning all
<stub> yo
<stub> jamesh: yes. People need to be able to create and edit their own hackergotchi (there was an email on this which I can't locate)
<stub> jamesh: Did the GPG web-o-trust stuff land, and if so what should I run on staging?
<jamesh> stub: there are two scripts -- the first of which needs access to the gpg strongly connected set and list of trusted keys
<jamesh> the second is responsible for updating the database, and uses the output of the first script
<jamesh> stub: lifeless would know what data to use for the first one
<stub> ok. so the first script needs to only be run once anywhere and we can use the output on staging, and if we are happy with the result, production
<jamesh> yeah
<stub> lifeless: Can you please mirror rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.36 ?
<\sh> guys, thx for making malone usable :) reply to a bug report, and the comment is added to the bugreport...wonderful :)  
* ddaa smells sarcasm
<\sh> no...
<ddaa> that's okay, that was a nice sort of sarcasm :)
<\sh> it's RT like...and is my favorite type of working with bug reports or ticket stuff
<\sh> no sarcasm...I'll really like malone now :) ok...some search stuff needs to be sorted out :) but right now..great tool for replacing bugzilla
<ddaa> when bradb will say "thanks for replacing baz by something that does take 20 minutes, 2GB of disk space and a few hundred megs of RAM to do a merge", I'll be happy
<ddaa> * that does not tak
<sabdfl> jamesh: yes, launchpad.Edit. it's that way in my tree!
<lifeless> stub: done.
<ddaa> lifeless: if would be sweet if you could make up a quick page about how to get the latest rocketfuel/bzr demo, how to keep it up to date, and how to import one's own branches for use with it.
<lifeless> ddaa: I emailed the list, there is nothing to keep up to date, and making your own branches is done via 'baz branch'
<lifeless> ddaa: but if you have specific questions I'd be happy to document them
<ddaa> making your own branch != import one's own branches
<ddaa> well... if it cannot be kept up to date, it's of no value for real work
<lifeless> importing your own branch until its no longer a demo would not be of much use.
<lifeless> the format is still changing
<lifeless> and its not gpg signed yet.
<ddaa> I can see a use. I'm going to dust-off and split the sprint work into manageable bits, that's probably going to involve a lot of switching and merging, and I'd be happy to avoid doing that with baz.
<lifeless> jamesh: haha. AssertionError: <pendingreviews.Branch object at 0xb7847c8c> != <pendingreviews.Branch object at 0xb7847c8c>
<lifeless> jamesh: you have not been running make check on the pendingreviews code !
* sivang re's
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Allowed Rosetta experts to reach the IPOTemplate's +admin page + test (patch-2609: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<carlos> stub, could we cherrypick that merge with next production update ?
<SteveA> carlos: hello
<carlos> SteveA, hi
<SteveA> how's stuff going?
<carlos> phone...
<carlos> SteveA, sorry, I'm back
<SteveA> no worries.
<carlos> SteveA, I'm debugging the hoary's language pack problem that pitti raised on Friday
<SteveA> what's new with language packs?
<SteveA> can you describe the problem, briefly?
<carlos> SteveA, there are translations missing, that means that's either someone set the translation as 'needs review' or we didn't import latest .po file for Hoary into Rosetta
<SteveA> it is just for a few packages? 
<carlos> I need to get the tarball that pitti used to get the diff to see concrete errors and do some SQL queries to know the exact problem
<carlos> SteveA, not sure, seems like it happens with some of them, but pitti didn't count them, just saw many removals and detected the problem, now is my turn to debug it more deeply
<SteveA> do you have all the database access you need for this?
<SteveA> anything i can do to help?  maybe write a script to give you some analysis?
<carlos> SteveA, yes, I have the database access needed using staging
<carlos> about the script.. I think I can reuse the one you gave us already some days ago
<carlos> SteveA, thanks
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> let me know if you need anything to work on this
<carlos> SteveA, will do, thank you
<sabdfl> Kinnison: looks like there's no alternative but classes for all the permutations
<sabdfl> DistributionSourcePackage
<sabdfl> DistributionSourcePackageRelease
<sabdfl> DistroReleaseSourcePackageRelease
<sabdfl>  => SourcePackage is basically DistroReleaseSourcePackage
<SteveA> do these things have significantly different behaviour?
<sabdfl> yes
<SteveA> or is it just you want to use different URLs and views for them?
<SteveA> so, talking about 'internal' vs 'external' behaviour
<sabdfl> i tried doing it all in a fancy sourcepackage
<sabdfl> but it just kept breaking itself
<SteveA> big heap of mess?
<sabdfl> yes
<sabdfl> so i'm just grinding it out the long way now
<SteveA> right
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Right. We can always have something that helps you select the right type for your query, be it a text file explaining, or a magic class that does the right thing
<SteveA> we can take a look at how it ends up at ubz...  see if there's anything that can be done.
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Can they all implement a shared interface, or is it a bit too different?
<SteveA> are we going to be having this issue again with other things, do you think?
<SteveA> or it is a one-off for packages?
<sabdfl> Kinnison: the interfaces are different
<Kinnison> the problem is the loose and social coupling people attribute to packages
<Kinnison> sabdfl: right
<sabdfl> i'll implement them separately, then look for commonality
<Kinnison> stevea: I.E. When you talk about "firefox" what do you mean
<sabdfl> trying to design up front was just baking my noodle
<Kinnison> sabdfl: righty
<sabdfl> Kinnison: exactly. and wehavent even really started figuring out binary packages
<SteveA> Kinnison: sure, i understand.  i'm wondering if we'll get a similar cartesian product of types down the line with malone, for example
<sabdfl> i don't think so
<sabdfl> most systems link to one or other of these permutations
<sabdfl> malone links to two
<sabdfl> dsp and drsp
* Kinnison thinks we're gonna see an explosion of types to begin with, and then in a while we'll find the way to bring it all back together again
<Kinnison> but as sabdfl says, these are helpers for other systems, not just for soyuz
<sabdfl> the two use cases are:
<sabdfl>  - web pages that show the users wtf is published in which distro
<sabdfl>  - classes that the other apps can use behind the scenes
<sabdfl> i think hct had to create a distro-sourcepackagerelease object, for example, because one did not exist
<SteveA> so... just accurately modeling distros
<sabdfl> yes
<jamesh> fabbione: as far as the data protection goes, if the next version of Bugzilla required data migration due to big schema changes, would you need all users' permission to perform the migration?
<jamesh> fabbione: in this case, we are just migrating data from one bug tracker to another
<jamesh> bah. wrong window
<fabbione> you migrate the data, not the accounts :)
<jamesh> the accounts are data
<RWG> brb Playing with Terragen
<fabbione> for you developers are data, yes
<jamesh> fabbione: in the bugzilla -> bugzilla case, you'd be migrating accounts too
<fabbione> jamesh: as i said, be aware that users might not like it and consider it privacy violation.
<fabbione> if they don't complain, the better
<fabbione> i think i had to warn about that risk, then you are free to expose to them your POV as developer
<fabbione> and might understand it as i do
<fabbione> (given i know what you are doing and why)
<sabdfl> could we really have 40 new translators every day?
* jordi tries to find some context for what sabdfl says in his buffer
* Kinnison werkraves
<sabdfl> jordi: yesterday rosetta reported 6182 translators, today, 6215
<sabdfl> so, 33 new translators
<jordi> sabdfl: do we have general webserver hit stats?
<jordi> sabdfl: could be people lurking, trying out, doing some random translation in some random open package and going away.
<jordi> but 33 is a bit too much, yes
<sabdfl> jordi: yes, could be, but it's still interesting
<sabdfl> of course the numbers jump hugely each time we import new release
<sabdfl> but that is not the case now
<jordi> we might want to watch that number for a few days, to see what the trend is, if there is one
<SteveA> carlos: i'm having a problem setting language prefs.  keep being asked to log in.  is it a known problem or shall i file a bug?
<sabdfl> jordi: i'll ask stub to add that to his cricket stats
<carlos> SteveA, I think it's a know bug, could you paste the URL you are using, please?
<SteveA> not logged in, go to https://launchpad.net/rosetta, click 'select languages' from 2nd box down on right
<SteveA> ah... worked
<SteveA> let me try to reproduce this
<carlos> SteveA, hmm, thinking it twice... it's not a know bug, the one I saw was that the from rosetta/prefs you were redirected to rosettta/prefs/prefs
<SteveA> i cannot reproduce this now :-(
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0: [trivial]  Production 1.36 config (patch-119: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<carlos> SteveA, I just sent you an update about the language packs for Hoary
<SteveA> thank you carlos 
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later
<SteveA> carlos: okay, doesn't look too bad
<carlos> yeah, I was more scared, but now that I know what happens is easy to fix :-P
<carlos> later
<stub> So should we, like, make the launchpad-users mailing list non-hidden?
<SteveA> i'm still want to see what kiko says about just using the existing list
<stub> carlos: If I change rawimportstatus from 4 to 2, I also need to nuke the rawfile column to satisfy a constraint. That ok?
<Kinnison> mpt: any sign of celso?
<mpt> Kinnison: no
<SteveA> hi mpt 
<SteveA> so, today i will implement breadcrumbs
<SteveA> all the infrastructure to do them properly is in place, or will be in place today
<mpt> So I need to update my examples in the spec?
<SteveA> that would be good
<SteveA> i know that not everything will have a breadcrumb
<SteveA> and that a breadcrumb has some text and maybe a summary for the anchor title
<SteveA> and of course, it goes to somewhere
<Kinnison> ddaa: can I commit everything in a given subdir to baz easily?
<Kinnison> ddaa: I've done the mods/adds etc
<ddaa> mh
<SteveA> the place it goes to is just where the crappy breadcrumb we have now would go
<SteveA> although, perhaps not always.  not sure about that one.
<ddaa> Kinnison: I'm not sure...
<Kinnison> hey niemeyer, matsubara 
<Kinnison> any sign of a celso yet?
<stub> SteveA: Is that before or after you review my branch?
<SteveA> stub: after
<SteveA> or if i get bored during :-p
<ddaa> Kinnison: I'd just play it safe and do "baz commit -- dir/file1 dir/file2 dir/file3"
<ddaa> I would expect "baz commit -- dir/" to only commit the changes to "dir", not the contents.
<Kinnison> arse, okay
* Kinnison hopes bzr makes this easier
<niemeyer> Morning!
<niemeyer> Kinnison!
<Kinnison> perforce's "p4 submit dir/..." is really handy
<niemeyer> SteveA!
<niemeyer> ddaa!
<niemeyer> :)
<SteveA> good morning mister niemeyer 
<niemeyer> Oh, stub!
<niemeyer> :)
<niemeyer> niemeyer!
<Kinnison> where p4's "..." is equivalent to zsh's "**"
<matsubara> Good Morning all!
<niemeyer> Enough
<niemeyer> :)
<matsubara> Kinnison, haven't seen him
<SteveA> the cartesian product irc greeting problem
<Kinnison> matsubara: okay, no problem
<ddaa> Kinnison: I'd expect bzr would do what you want (it already got "add" right)
<stub> yo
* Kinnison converts SteveA to polar coordinates to make IRC greeting more amusing
<SteveA> hey kiko
<SteveA> hello brian
<kiko> morning SteveA how are you?
<SteveA> does anyone know about writing thunderbird plugins?  i'd love to see one that highlights 'bug 1234' style text for messages from bugs@launchpad.net
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<SteveA> Ubugtu: that's an interesting error.  what page is that from?
<kiko> SteveA, he's a bot. :)
<kiko> bug 1234 is private
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<SteveA> kiko: looking good.  how are you?
<kiko> quite well
<kiko> Seveas owns Ubugtu for the record
<SteveA> okay.  let's try bug 666666
<Ubugtu> Error: Error getting Malone bug #666666: Bug does not exist
<ddaa> bug 1000
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1000: There are too many bug reports in Malone Fix req. for: upstream launchpad, Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Rejected http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1000
<ddaa> :) funny
<Seveas> SteveA, things like 'ubuntu 16631' work too
<SteveA> cool.  i just filed bug 3015
<Ubugtu> Ubuntu Bugzilla bug #16631: please update to 1.1.5 Product: Ubuntu, Component: openoffice.org-amd64, Severity: normal, Assigned to: doko@ubuntu.com, Status: RESOLVED, Resolution: FIXED http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16631
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3015: shipit needs a robots.txt Fix req. for: upstream launchpad, Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3015
<ddaa> bug -1
<Seveas> it knows 'ubuntu' 'gnome', 'malone' and 'bug' (which is a synonym for malone in #launchpad)
<SteveA> nice
<SteveA> what did you write it in?
<Seveas> but expect it to be unstable soon, I'm rewriting it ;)
<ddaa> what is it written in?
<Seveas> it's a supybot (so python) bugzilla plugin extended to understand malone
<ddaa> bug 4294967296
<Ubugtu> Error: Error getting Malone bug #4294967296: Bug does not exist
<Seveas> but currently it's full of hacks :)
<SteveA> Ubugtu: i'll fix bug 3015
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3015: shipit needs a robots.txt Fix req. for: upstream launchpad, Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3015
<SteveA> darn... doesn't work ;-)
<Seveas> it'll have flood protection too soon :p
<SteveA> wow, software with levees
<ddaa> SteveA: does it have a launchpad product?
<SteveA> ddaa: pardon?
<ddaa> hu
<ddaa> Seveas: does it have a launchpad production?
<ddaa> * product
<Seveas> You mean registered on launchpad? no
<ddaa> Would be nice, so it could talk about its own bugs :)
<Seveas> rofl
<SteveA> kiko: did we come up with a datetime for the launchpad community meeting?
<kiko> SteveA, I suggested wednesday, you didn't disagree (or agree) :)
<sabdfl> lifeless: are we close to being able to test performance of LP-on-bzr vs LP-on-baz?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.36: Cherry pick patch-2609 into production 1.36 (patch-1: rocketfuel@canonical.com, carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<kiko> carlos, what bug does that fix, btw?
<sabdfl> SteveA: what's the new way to handle default traversal over an object?
<SteveA> sabdfl: you mean, where you go if you say .../foo/ ?
<sabdfl> yes
<SteveA> that is still handled with zcml <browser:defaultView > directives
<SteveA> that will be changing, but not today
<SteveA> changing to include it in the 'navigation' concept
<SteveA> do you have a case where the defaultView is not enough?
<lifeless> sabdfl: you can test local performance now, just rsync down the bzr import I made
<SteveA> kiko: i had an idea over the weekend
<SteveA> this is about doing QA on a representative bunch of pages
<lifeless> sabdfl: network performance, yes we are close, sftp is coming v soon
<SteveA> the idea is to use the Navigation components to get a list of all the "fixed" pages in launchpad, and also extend it to have be able to get a representative sample of "content" pages
<SteveA> so, starting with a particular object, we can go to each 'stepto' URL given in its navigation component.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<kiko> SteveA, that sounds pretty cool
<SteveA> then, for each traverse() and traverse_foo() stepthrough, we have a parallel method to get a set of ids for that thing
<SteveA> so it says 'you can traverse the ids 1, 5, 65, 655 and 123 from here, but 9099 is not found'
<kiko> the set of tested IDs, then?
<SteveA> then, taking all the registered navigations together, we get all the 'fixed' pages, and also a representative example of the 'variable' pages
<SteveA> we can get the registered views from the component architecture
<SteveA> and expose these via a method on the navigation or something
<kiko> but we'd list the tested instances in browser code?
<SteveA> yes, or maybe along with the sample data
<SteveA> haven't thought that totally through
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/people/unp -- oh dear
<SteveA> why 'unp
<kiko> mpt, what?
<SteveA> ?
<SteveA> mpt: where can i read about what to do with breadcrumbs?
<mpt> the layout
<mpt> the first column is taking up half the page width
<mpt> because the description's in a portlet instead of being in the page
<mpt> and it has no page-widening protection
<SteveA> the google 'i want to translate google
<kiko> SteveA, I have a difficult question for you
<SteveA> ' app is worse
<SteveA> i had to scroll up and down and left and right to see the 'edit this translation' buttons
<kiko> you know form attribute validator functions?
<kiko> how do you write a validator that checks if a certain name is unique under a certain person?
<kiko> short answer: use ILaunchBag? 
<SteveA> if a certain name is unique under a certain person?  i don't know what you mean
<kiko> for instance
<kiko> you have /name/stevea/+polls/nukeportlets
<kiko> I need a validator to avoid allowing the guy to create a second nukeportlets poll
<kiko> it's only unique under the stevea person
<kiko> matsubara needs it, actually
<SteveA>  /name/stevea/+addpoll is the add form, or something like that?
<kiko> yep
<SteveA> so, the context of that form is the person
<kiko> correct
<SteveA> so, no need to use the launchbag to get the person
<kiko> how do I get the current context in the validator function?
<SteveA> i don't know that you can.
<SteveA> can you get hold of other details from the form?
<kiko> I receive the "name" trying to be registered in the validator
<kiko> nothing else comes in as arguments
<kiko> bradb used the launchpad in valid_bug_name
<SteveA> i think what we have here is a browser-specific validator
<SteveA> it doesn't make sense in a context other than the browser, i think
<kiko> that is true
<SteveA> at the database level, is there a uniqueness constraint on person and poll-name? 
<kiko> it will return a browsers-specific error message
<kiko> yes
<SteveA> okay
<kiko> it currently system errors because of that
<SteveA> i see
<kiko> there are about a dozen forms with this sort of issue
<kiko> I would like to clean that up and pave the way for proper form validation
<SteveA> yes
<kiko> I'm happy you agree :)
<mpt> SteveA: ok, https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadHierarchyNavigation#head-3d71d77fc3a0ea9cc4eb846d7ead114f3e5cee78 is ready I think
<SteveA> can you/matsubara fix it with a launchbag hack, and let me review it ?  i'll look at it then, and see if i can find a good way to make it fit
<SteveA> mpt: thanks, i'll take a look
<kiko> SteveA, sure, that's what we were about to do.
<kiko> thanks
<SteveA> okay, cool
<mpt> kiko: Which of my branches are you in the middle of reviewing? I'll move the other back into the General Queue if you like
<sabdfl> SteveA: it's not defaultView i'm looking for
<sabdfl> it's the case of traversal without a '+foo/bar'
<SteveA> write a traverse(self, name) method
<kiko> mpt, the second one, but I can do both
<SteveA> if you just want to traverse using self.context[name] 
<SteveA> you use GetitemNavigation as your base class
<SteveA> rather than Navigation
<SteveA> because this is a very common case
<sabdfl> SteveA: method on what?
<sabdfl> FooNavigation?
<SteveA> your navigation class
<SteveA> yes
<sabdfl> ok
<SteveA> in that method, self.context is the object you're traversing
<SteveA> and name is the next path step
<mpt> kiko: ok, do you need me to resolve the conflicts again?
<lifeless> sabdfl: ping
<sabdfl> lifeless: are we still on track for a pie-free UBZ (at least, for you, that is)
<kiko> mpt, that would be nie
<lifeless> sabdfl: it could go either way
<SteveA> mpt: why are the breadcrumbs for /legal different from /malone ?
<lifeless> sabdfl: its a fine line
<kiko> software's not really fine line fodder :)
<kiko> either you win by ample margin or you're late
<SteveA> mpt: is it because '/legal' uses the launchpad root facets, but '/malone' uses the malone app facets? (or does it...)
<SteveA> actually, i think /malone uses the launchpad root facets
<mpt> SteveA: they're not different
<SteveA> i see
<mpt> I fixed a couple of errors just after I told you I'd finished, so try reloading
<SteveA> also, please check /people/+newteam
<SteveA> can you write an explanation of why some URLs get a trailing > and some don't ?
<SteveA> it will stop me having to guess
<SteveA>  /distros/ubuntu/hoary/+sources/gnome-panel/+translations looks maybe wrong too
<mpt> The trailing > indicates that the hierarchy is continued elsewhere
<mpt> through the facet menus and/or the application menus
<carlos> stub, you need to remove the rawfile column? are you sure???
<kiko> carlos, ping
<carlos> kiko, pong
<carlos> kiko, looking for the bug number...
<SteveA> mpt: then, i don't understand why /legal differs from / 
<kiko> carlos, thanks
<carlos> kiko, 2802
<SteveA> nor do i understand how /people/+newteam differs from /people/
<mpt> SteveA: / doesn't have a ">" because it's not going further than the root. /legal does, because it is.
<SteveA> in both cases, the content object is the IPeopleSet
<mpt>  /people doesn't have a trailing ">" because it's not going further than "People". /people/+newteam does, because it is.
<SteveA> so, nothing to do with continuing hierarchy in facet or app menus, in this case?
<SteveA> or do i fail to understand what "continuing the hierarchy" means
<SteveA> ?
<mpt> well, "Legal information" isn't in an application menu, sure
<kiko> carlos, thanks -- why not include it (and the subject) in the commit message?
<carlos> kiko, because I forgot it, sorry
<carlos> I fixed it on Friday and did the commit this morning after adding the test this weekend offline
<SteveA> mpt: okay, i think we're getting there.  i need to work out how this will work in the software.  you can help by explaining how the > works for each case in the spec where there are two or more sets of breadcrumbs that differ only with the trailing >
<kiko> okay, carlos 
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> mpt: i'm hoping to be able to encode these rules in the breadcrumb stuff, and not need lots of special cases
<SteveA> mpt: as a first implementation, i thing i'll ignore the trailing > altogether.  is that okay?
<SteveA> then we'll make it work afterwards.
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> as, other than that, i think it is straightforward to do
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.36: Cherry pick patch-2606 into production 1.36 (patch-2: christian.reis@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com, matsubara@async.com.br)
<kiko> stub, two small points
<kiko> stub, can you still star-merge successfully?
<kiko> stub, second thing is that there's a missing constraint that's causing data corruption in product series (and perhaps releases) -- the names are not unique under a product
<mpt> SteveA: explanation added
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> that's a very clear explanation.  thank you.
<mpt> I see that "up to the level where the LaunchpadMenus facets apply" isn't entirely true for /legal, though
<mpt> legal information doesn't have bounties/specs/support requests
<stub> kiko: Yes, in the case I encountered I could star-merge happily.
<stub> kiko: On production, ProductSeries(product, name) is UNIQUE. What is the problem you are seeing?
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> stub, let me find the bug #.
<kiko> stub, could it be release names?
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2895
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #2895: Releases with the same directory name causes an error Fix req. for: upstream launchpad, Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Diogo Matsubara, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2895
<lifeless> niemeyer: SteveA: got a minute ?
<SteveA> lifeless: okay.  was about to start stu's code review, but i can procrastinate for a minute more
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> niemeyer: ping
<lifeless> SteveA: I'd like your input on goals for niemeyer in this week, before ddaa arrives in brazil
<kiko> ddaa is off to brazil again? :)
<sivang> mpt: this by any chance has something to do with MaloneSupportIntegration ? (excuse me for the noise)
<ddaa> in two weeks
<lifeless> kiko: yes, he wants his old passport back
<lifeless> ddaa: two weeks is it ?
<SteveA> so, niemeyer has completed his bzr / hct work, and is now looking into launchpad
<kiko> did somebody find it?!
<niemeyer> lifeless: Pong
<lifeless> maybe we're off by a week. let me check logs
<niemeyer> lifeless: I'm talking to ddaa right now
<niemeyer> SteveA: Yep
<stub> kiko: ProductRelease.version is not unique. I'm not sure if we have a use case for allowing multiple product releases with the same version, as the datereleased column could have been indended to be used to disambiguate them
<lifeless> nope, its good
<ddaa> I started at the creation of the universe, I'm getting at the point where the first urchin fucked the first starfish
<lifeless> its been 3 weels
<kiko> stub, is version the number or the name? 
<kiko> stub, I doubt it -- how would traversal work?
<lifeless> SteveA: yes, niemeyer is. specifically he needs to get across what ddaa looks after, and also the ui through to content stuff
<kiko> I am pretty sure it should be unique, stub 
<ddaa> lifeless: please review importd-archivelocation soon
<stub> kiko: ProductRelease has no name - just version
<lifeless> SteveA: he will have 2 weeks I think with ddaa in brazil, so complex-best-done-face-to-face can possibly wait a bit
<SteveA> lifeless: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/Branch
<stub> kiko: traversal probably wouldn't be possible. I'll add a UNIQUE constraint after fixing the dud entries - we can always relax it again later if it becomes a problem.
<ddaa> lifeless: one week
<lifeless> ddaa: ah right, there is my confusion
<ddaa> I'm going in two
<SteveA> the existing pages with similar names includes a bunch of things, and then brad too
<lifeless> SteveA: 2 from now, for one.
<kiko> thanks stub, rocking as always
<lifeless> ddaa: yes, tomorrow morning
<lifeless> ddaa: as doing it tonight would be counter productive
<SteveA> so, we have launchpad and malone, and we have the supermirror and bzr
<SteveA> i think a lot of the stuff is filling the gap between the supermirror and launchpad
<SteveA> for example, if i want to fix a bug in python
<niemeyer> lifeless: It's three weeks, indeed
<lifeless> right. and gustavo should see enough in this intro period to be familiar with how it all hangs together, plus gain domain experience in the importd side, so he knows the handover area from him to ddaa well
<SteveA> i can bzr pull python from the supermirror, tell malone my branch where i'm working on something, and start work
<mpt> sivang: Does what have anything to do with MaloneSupportIntegration?
<SteveA> so, that touches launchpad UI, branch-related data model
<SteveA> objects that can have branches related to them, such as bugs, specs, translations...
<SteveA> products, packages...
<SteveA> people
<lifeless> SteveA: yup
<SteveA> so, actually, pretty much the whole thing
<ddaa> lifeless: I could use some suggestions about when you think it would good have niemeyer work on.
<SteveA> even bounties
<lifeless> ddaa did a lot of work on this, there is a big branch with a lot of branch stuff added
<lifeless> so I think ddaa and niemeyer should be collaborating on getting that landed.
<SteveA> branches tend to go stale if not merged
<SteveA> so, preserving that work would be a worth goal
<sabdfl> my observation exactly, in london :-)
<lifeless> an essential goal in fact.
<ddaa> yup, I'm currently scrathing my head with what to do with the sprint work, that's going to be a bitch.
<sabdfl> but i think there were good reasons for it not to land immediately
<lifeless> unfortunately, yes.
<lifeless> importd would have been dead till now, or samba and python imports unloved, if we had landed it
<sabdfl> i don't think anyone else has touched that code, so conflicts should be minimal
<lifeless> scott has prepped the hct stuff
<sabdfl> have the samba and python guys been playing with the imports?
<lifeless> so one thing I need to do is add bzr to the rocketfuel tree
<SteveA> put the branch up on the pending reviews page
<lifeless> well, samba has that 32k problem
<SteveA> that way, we can see how stale it is getting
<lifeless> ddaa: I agree with SteveA, its a good idea
<SteveA> we have a solution in hand for the 32k problem
<SteveA> i need to talk with ddaa and elmo to see where that's up to
<SteveA> ddaa: did you verify there were no issues with apache?
<lifeless> ddaa: so I think the first thing you two could work on is to get all tests passing on that branch, and get it merged up to latest rf.
<lifeless> SteveA: thank you.
<ddaa> lifeless: python has the 32k problem
<ddaa> samba is alive and kicking
<SteveA> oh yeah, it was python
<lifeless> ddaa: oh, damn I am tired, mimemories left and right
<lifeless> s/mi/miss-/
<ddaa> I would like to split the branch in at least two
<ddaa> 1. database schema changes (still unfinished), and then very soon infrastructure fixes
<ddaa> 2. launchpad web ui changes (which has incomplete test coverage)
<lifeless> what will this separation buy you ? 
<sabdfl> does bzr have hashing to avoid the 32k problem?
<lifeless> sabdfl: yes
<ddaa> lifeless: all the infrastructure work that depends on the db schema changes needs not be blocked by polishing the web ui.
<lifeless> ddaa: but conversely you will break all the existing ui that you have fixed in the branch
<niemeyer> lifeless: Has the patch landed?
<lifeless> niemeyer: yes
<niemeyer> Nice!
<ddaa> lifeless: fixes will go in the first branch, but there is a lot of added code for new features
<lifeless> ddaa: I will leave this up to you and niemeyer. But be wary of spending more time shuffling code than doing code
<ddaa> yeah... Already got trapped there this morning
<SteveA> ddaa: my question about your testing apache?
<lifeless> so I recommend against splitting the branch, strongly, until or unless a reviewer says 'dude, you have XXX to do to land the branch', and all the XXX is in the ui code.
<ddaa> SteveA: my testing here showed that apache is happy with stupid number of subdirs
<SteveA> ddaa: okay.  any other tools that need testing like that, or are we ready for the next stage?
<lifeless> ddaa: so in that branch, we have what - importd tests to fix, importd to use the new structure, the friday-improvements to the schema 
<ddaa> SteveA: it depends on whether we want to publish the python branch on bazaar.ubuntu.com
<ddaa> hct to fix
<ddaa> new pages to have proper test coverage
<lifeless> hct is ready, we just need to plonk bzr in to the lp config
<ddaa> zope traversal to update
<lifeless> ok.
<ddaa> another thing the sabdfl wanted to refactor back in london
<SteveA> lifeless: for the python import, is it just a stage in getting a python bzr 'archive', or is the idea to also publish it as a baz1 archive?
<lifeless> how close are you and niemeyer timezones ?
<niemeyer> ~5h
<niemeyer> IIRC
<lifeless> SteveA: bzr is the primary goal. publishing as baz is important for our daily updates to work
<lifeless> niemeyer: you forget that ddaa operates at +4 :)
<niemeyer> Ah, damd :)
<ddaa> Nah, I have woved to waking up early.
<lifeless> niemeyer: so what things from that short list of the branches needs, would you like to work on ?
<lifeless> niemeyer: with ddaa, but you will be responsible for the things that you nominate (if ddaa agrees )
<Kinnison> hey silbs
<silbs> is it intentional that bounties are not tied to projects?  Shouldn't they be?
<niemeyer> lifeless: No idea, really.. 
<silbs> kiko, SteveA ^^
<lifeless> niemeyer: well, spend today getting up to speed a bit, and we can decide tomorrow
<niemeyer> lifeless: I have not read that code, so everything sounds like nice funny names right now.
<lifeless> niemeyer: might be good to read the patch from that branch against launchpad itself, to see what sort of things change.
<lifeless> ddaa: you will work niemeyer to help him come up to speed with what you are working on ?
<ddaa> okay, so I guess my first thing is actually finishing the db patch...
<SteveA> silbs:  you're supposed to be able to.  "You can associate a bounty with an upstream product or project, or with a distribution. "
<SteveA> says the "what's this all about?"box
<kiko> hmmm
<silbs> SteveA: yes, but look at the "register a new bounty" page.
<mpt> Projects are rather unloved in Launchpad
<mpt> there's many things you can't do with them that you should be able to
<SteveA> silbs: yes, there appears to be no way to do so using the web pages.
<silbs> I'm talking to someone about using LP to manage bounties for ihs project
<lifeless> niemeyer: so, I'll go to bed now, and see you in my morning..
<silbs> but it looks like there would be no way to see his bounties for his projec t- it looks like one big bounty pool
<niemeyer> lifeless: Cool, thanks for the intro
<silbs> and that will get useless quickly once there is data in there
<ddaa> lifeless: I'll need to come to speed with it myself, but I guess I can direct him to work on the importd bits while I work on the webapp bits.
<lifeless> ddaa: that may work well
<sabdfl> silbs: you can associate a bounty with a product, project, or distro
<sabdfl> and get a list of them on that basis too
<SteveA> it's in the data model
<SteveA> but i don't see any UI for it
<SteveA> perhaps there are menus missing, and the pages are there
<silbs> sabdfl: it doesn't appear on the "register a new bounty" page.  How does one do that?
<SteveA> or perhpas pages need writing
<sabdfl> if you are viewing the product, and THEN register a new bounty, it is automatically associated
<sabdfl> also, viewing the product, you can link an existing bounty to that product too
<silbs> ah, okay
<SteveA> aha -- i was trying to view a bounty and link it to a product
<sabdfl> SteveA: we can add that too
<silbs> it would be nice to be able to do it the other way round too (create bounty, link it to existing project)
<silbs> yes, okay. thanks guys
<Kinnison> launchpad works on contexts
<lifeless> night all
<Kinnison> so you go to the context you want
<lifeless> midnight, witching hour
<Kinnison> and then create the object you want
<Kinnison> night lifeless
<Kinnison> silbs: it's not always obvious, but it is at least consistent
<mpt> we support the other way spottily
<silbs> Kinnison: yes, but people have different contexts. 
* Kinnison nods
<SteveA> as an instant fix, the "what's all this about?" box on the bounties page can say "you can associate a bounty with an upstream product, project ... from the product, project or distro page."
<mpt> e.g. /malone/bugs/+package
<silbs> If I wanted to add a bounty for a project, you could consider my context "bounties" or "project x"
<silbs> both are valid
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.36: Cherry pick patch-2608 into production 1.36 (patch-3: matsubara@async.com.br, rocketfuel@canonical.com, christian.reis@canonical.com)
<silbs> maybe not to LP, but I think they are
<Kinnison> silbs: aye, perhaps the non-contextual bounty-add page should contain a note saying "If you want to make a bounty associated with a distro, product, project or whatever, please visit the relevant page and create the bounty from there"
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/pyme--devel--0.6.1: [trivial]  include string versions of error codes for GPGMEError (patch-3: james.henstridge@canonical.com)
<mpt> Kinnison: or just offer form fields for it, like Malone does
<silbs> mpt +1
<Kinnison> mpt: I guess that'd be cool too
<Kinnison> silbs: mpu ?
* mpt goes on a bug-reporting spree
<kiko> jamesh, rock on :)
<sabdfl> SteveA: path_expression="string:+source/${name}/${version}"
<sivang> is there any way to work in non context mode in lp ? I mean, there are times in which the context oriented approach can be annoying to a new user. For instance, when logging to your account and reporting a bug, you can do it only the context way. that is cliking your way to the Bugs tab doesn't leave any apparent way to file new one, judging by the rightward menu
<sabdfl> should that work? as a browser:url tag?
<sabdfl> sivang: we need to have quicker ways to get to the context (distro/product/project)
<SteveA> sabdfl: yes, provided the context has a name and version
<sabdfl> SteveA: coolio, thanks
<sivang> right, it really looks non trivial now. also, if you go and click "Packages" which might be associated for the user with reporting bugs, shows the Package Maintenance Report
<sivang> would probably be a nice thing if for at least malone at that stage, we would have in the right menu, apart for the others, a quick pkg search field which would enable a report-a-bug-on-a-package context after a successful match.
<mpt> sivang: Coincidentally, I just reported https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/3019
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3019: Context-free bug reporting page should also allow product bugs Fix req. for: upstream malone, Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3019
<kiko> yeah, good idea
<kiko> matsubara, why not check all the other url-like attributes for correct syntax?
<sivang> mpt: lol :)
<mpt> woohoo, another unfixable plone.css bug
<kiko> matsubara, also, I see a return False in the context in validation.py that needs to be fixed
<matsubara> I was wondering where are those screenshots/wiki URLs after the registration process?
<kiko> matsubara, I think they are not used -- you can check the templates, but sabdfl might know better
<Kinnison> mpt: How long would it take you to eliminate plone.css from launchpad?
<kiko> sabdfl, do you know what happened to ProductSeries.needsSyncReview?
<kiko> Kinnison, you're the second person to ask that exact question in the past 7 days
<Kinnison> heh
<kiko> a couple of hours from end to end
* Kinnison recommends he DO_IT
<kiko> oh we all do
<kiko> except for one of us :)
<Kinnison> *THE* one?
<kiko> o/~ aisha: he got out o/~
<kiko> yep, that one
<SteveA> mpt: are the plone.css bugs things we can ask upstream to fix?
<mpt> hmm, yep, this one is
<SteveA> mpt: kindly pop onto #plone and i'll introduce you to some people
<sabdfl> you guys were so up the wrong frigging tree without plone.css
<sabdfl> i spend a lot of time fixing fixes
<sabdfl> go on holiday, make a branch and get rid of it, then we'll talk
<mpt> SteveA: it appears to be http://plone.org/collector/188, status rejected
<mpt> actually we tried commenting out the plone.css link in main_template.pt a couple of weeks ago, and the only thing that changed was the portlet borders
<kiko> they made me do it
<mpt> the rest of it might as well be called minefield.css
<SteveA> mpt: that was rejected 3 years ago
<mpt> indeed
<mpt> Gecko uses CSS borders for its radio buttons
<mpt> Opera doesn't
<mpt> So when plone.css says "add a border to all inputs", Opera puts a square border around the outside of the circular radiobuttons
<mpt> And if we overrode that in launchpad.css by saying input[type=radio]  {border: none}, Gecko would go, "oh, okay, you want radiobuttons to be invisible"
<SteveA> so what's the answer?  upstream, split plone.css into plone.css and fancyborders.css
<SteveA> then we use plone.css and other plone-based sites use plone.css
<LapTop006> mpt: are you disscussing the bug I commented on?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  tweak inventory for bzr stuff (patch-2610: david.allouche@canonical.com)
<SteveA> and include fancyborders.css only if they want them
<mpt> LapTop006: yes, thanks for the debugging
<LapTop006> free software at work!
<LapTop006> (just spent 1/2 an hour waiting for my box to generate the entropy required to add an elgamel key to my gpg cause its not working in launchpad)
<Kinnison> What's the status of emblems?
<mpt> SteveA: the answer is for plone.css to either stop styling radiobuttons, or to use some bug that occurs in Opera to make CSS that Opera can't see
* mpt wonders if the same problem occurs in MSIE
<kiko> LapTop006, now --send-key and wait a while before resending the key
<SteveA> mpt: so, alan suggests to post to plone-users to ask about fixing stuff
<LapTop006> mpt: was looking at css things last week, couldn't see any bugs that opera has that moz doesn't
<LapTop006> kiko: have sent the key to wwwkeys.is and keyserver.u.com
<LapTop006> will try again in half an hour
<kiko> cool
<kiko> Kinnison, the status? can you explain further
<kiko>      if not url:
<kiko> -        return False
<kiko> +        raise LaunchpadValidationError(_(dedent("""
<kiko> +            That field can't be empty.""")))
<kiko> matsubara, SteveA: can you help me determine whether that is correct for a field that is non-mandatory?
<sabdfl> who fixed interfaces/validation.py to give nice errors on the emblem/hackergotchi validation?
<Kinnison> kiko: Well, I added an emblem to a team I manage. Now the emblem is shown in the details portlet the number of times there are members of the team, but the emblem doens't show up on my people page
<mpt> 19 conflicted items, woohoo
<kiko> sabdfl, matsubara did
<sabdfl> Kinnison: ah, oops. that's my bug
<kiko> sabdfl, Kinnison, I fixed that a few days ago
<SteveA> kiko: where does that code come from?
<kiko> it will be in the next production rollout
<Kinnison> kiko: rocktastic
<sabdfl> i suspect i was iterating over members-in-the-person(team) not teams-the-person-is-a-member-of
<kiko> SteveA, interfaces/validation.py
<kiko> sabdfl, exactly. the method names are confusing, I added an XXX there too
<SteveA> kiko: can't you just make it a required field?
<mpt> SteveA: all "traverse" functions should be gone now?
<SteveA> mpt: yes.  they are all Navigation classes.
<kiko> SteveA, you can -- that is only a part of the validator.
<kiko> SteveA, the validator should check that, when non-empty, the field start with http://
<Kinnison> I have a question about wikinames and teams
<kiko> SteveA, how does the validator behave when the field submitted is empty?
<kiko> Kinnison, yes?
<Kinnison> kiko: My team has been given an ubuntu wiki wikiname
<Kinnison> kiko: I don't want it to have one
<Kinnison> kiko: and I can't work out how to give it a wiki name for the wiki my project is on
<kiko> you can't work around that one, AIUI
<SteveA> kiko: i would need to look into this properly to help out.  and i need to to stu's review now.
<Kinnison> has a complaint been filed yet, or shall I file a bug?
<mpt> ugh, this is a bad merge
<mpt> SteveA: and "Navigation" supersedes "GetitemNavigation"?
<Kinnison> mpt: did you --star-merge?
<mpt> no
<Kinnison> do so
<kiko> Kinnison, mpt: I got the same sort of errors
<mpt> ok
* Kinnison recommends starting with star-merge and falling back on non-star-merge if the star-merge is horrible
* Kinnison workraves
* mpt throws away 1 hr 38 minutes of merging
<Kinnison> Do we have a LockFile type class which serialises rather than simply failing to acquire?
<kiko> Kinnison, not that I'm aware of -- you could poll on the lock though
<kiko> hmmm it won't serialize though
<Kinnison> polling on it would do
<Kinnison> I just want a lockfile.acquire_goddamn_it() type function
<kiko> I submitted a file that implemented safe locking (single-box locking) and IIRC carlos is using it
<kiko> so it's there somewhere
<ddaa> baz add utilities/fech-rex
<Kinnison> carlos: where is it?
<carlos> lib
<carlos> lib/contrib/glock.py
<Kinnison> and how does one use it?
<carlos> Kinnison, look at any rosetta cronscript
<Kinnison> okies :-)
<Kinnison> great, the one I pick doesn't use it
<LapTop006> kiko: waited 1/2 hour still get system error trying to upload gpg key
<kiko> LapTop006, ok, what's your key id?
<LapTop006> kiko: 6E63 F4AA
<LapTop006> kiko: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/2981
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #2981: Launchpad just gives "Oops" page when trying to add a gpg key Fix req. for: upstream launchpad, Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2981
<LapTop006> that's kinda neat
<kiko> LapTop006, can you retry so I get a fresh error?
<kiko> what's your name, btw?
<LapTop006> kiko: Julien (is in my account
<kiko> okay, cool
<carlos> Kinnison, poimport one uses it
<LapTop006> kiko: just retried then
<Kinnison> carlos: po-attach seems more sane
<Kinnison> carlos: oh no, that uses lockfile not glock
* Kinnison cries
<kiko> LapTop006, interesting, I don't get your error. one moment.
<carlos> both should use glock, anyway poimport uses it for sure as we added glock for that script
<Kinnison> carlos: Why do you use glock in blocking=False mode?
<kiko> LapTop006, http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=vindex&search=0x6E63F4AA <- is this current?
<Kinnison> carlos: since surely the point is to block?
<carlos> Kinnison, because we run the script every 10 minutes
* Kinnison hopes this dtrt
* Kinnison tries a simple test
<carlos> if we set it to True, we could get many poimport scripts blocked if the queue is big
<LapTop006> kiko: yep, has the new elgamel encryption key I aded earlier
<Kinnison> carlos: gotcha
<kiko> LapTop006, I am not seeing your error, are you sure you're retrying?
<LapTop006> I'm beind like three squid's and a junkbuster clone, but it should just have retried then
<LapTop006> (and it's ssl anyway so nothing should be caching)
<kiko> nope
<kiko> LapTop006, what page are you on?
<LapTop006> https://launchpad.net/people/laptop006/+editgpgkeys
<kiko> LapTop006, and you're getting a system error on submit?
* kiko frowns
<LapTop006> yep
<LapTop006> "Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad."
<kiko> LapTop006, I tried for you and it worked, so I think you're just caching the result.
<kiko> you should get an email shortly
<kiko> I pasted "8915 6B1B 60F2 9A96 B5AA  4E29 F433 CB5F 6E63 F4AA into the box", ftr.
<kiko> oh, hmmm
<kiko> LapTop006, can you try again, making sure you're not caching
<LapTop006> tried in firefox just to make sure, and system error again (normally run opera)
<kiko> LapTop006, what's your IP address?
<kiko> the one generating your request?
<LapTop006> My IP is ppp2a8d.dsl.pacific.net.au
<LapTop006> may be coming from an ISP's squid, but shouldnt
<LapTop006> sorry that's dns, but resolves to my ip
<kiko> LapTop006, I see your accesses, but I see no errors from your
<kiko> ah
<kiko> now I do.
<LapTop006> OK, just tried in IE, it worked, officially weird
<LapTop006> ah, now I see why I had to have an encryption key...
<kiko> right
<LapTop006> well, it's validated now
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Make ProductRelease(productseries, version) UNIQUE (patch-2611: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<LapTop006> and now I successfully signed the code-o-conduct
<LapTop006> thanks kiko
<SteveA> mpt: 
<SteveA> <mpt> SteveA: and "Navigation" supersedes "GetitemNavigation"?
<SteveA> what do you mean?
<SteveA> The Navigation class says nothing about how the catch-all traversal works
<SteveA> GetitemNavigation says that it uses self.context[name]  to traverse, when nothing else matches.
<kiko> SteveA, perhaps he was trying to resolve a conflict by studying a diff
<SteveA> could be
<SteveA> hard to tell what supercedes what, without knowing where
<mpt> SteveA: That was when I was trying to resolve the conflicts by hand
<mpt> instead of using --star-merge
<mpt> because one side of the conflict had Navigation, the other had GetitemNavigation in its place
<SteveA> i think bzr should have a better name for that command, like --resolve-conflicts or something
<kiko> SteveA, for which command
<kiko> ?
<thisfred> to be able to upload new versions of existing .po's
<thisfred> It would be great if I didn't have to bother the launchpad admins for each new language for my project...
<SteveA> kiko: instead of --star-merge in baz.  seeing as that's what it does for people ;-)
<kiko> lol
<Kinnison> Can someone who knows, talk to me about emails from zopeless scripts?
<mpt> SteveA: no, you have to do it yourself, then you tell Bazaar that you have resolveD it
<kiko> thisfred, known issue, we need to make a workflow to do this nicely
<thisfred> kiko, ok, no problem then, I'll just be patient ;)
<kiko> patience is always a good thing :)
<ddaa> SteveA: what happened to action portlets?
<LapTop006> kiko: will you be at LCA06?
<SteveA> ddaa: they have gone away
<kiko> LapTop006, in NZ, right?
<LapTop006> if so will have to buy you a beer
<SteveA> ddaa: make menus instead
<LapTop006> yep
<LapTop006> registrations finally opened an hour or two ago
<kiko> we'll see -- need to find out if somebody's inviting me over :)
<SteveA> ddaa: you probably want to make a ContextMenu subclass like a class BranchContextMenu(ContextMenu):  usedfor = IBranch
<LapTop006> (still waiting to hear about my papers yet)
<ddaa> SteveA: documentation?
<SteveA> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadMenus   but needs updating
<LapTop006> c;ear
<LapTop006> guess I shoudln't IRC at 2am
<SteveA> ddaa: let me know if you have questions about menus.
<ddaa> sure, I have no idea how to use them :) But later...
<ddaa> I'm still in the process of resolving conflicts as mechanically as possible
<SteveA> okay
<ddaa> once I have a halfway sensible merge I'll call you
<SteveA> with actions menus, remove them from page templates, but note down what links were in them
<SteveA> you'll make menus to represent the same links
<ddaa> okay
<ddaa> i've not yet reached the action portlet conflicts (missing files), I well
<ddaa> * I will
<ddaa> there's also traverser stuff in the mix
<ddaa> actually, I'm adding a new facet
<ddaa> you did not expect it was going going to be easy, did you? :)
<SteveA> you're adding the 'code' (or whatever it is to be called) facet?
<ddaa> yup
<ddaa> with some naaaasty traversal logic
<SteveA> really?
<ddaa> canonical url for a branch is
<ddaa> either
<ddaa> $person/+branch/$product/$branch
<ddaa> or
<ddaa> $person/+branch/+junk/$branch
<ddaa> right now I'm scratching my head about how to fit that in...
<SteveA> i can help with that
<SteveA> not the head scratching
<SteveA> the solution
<ddaa> I want something as goddamn simple as possible even if ugly
<SteveA> yes
<ddaa> I can work at making it nice later this week
<SteveA> so, in the nearish future, the browser:url stuff is going away
<SteveA> to be replaced by something simple in the Navigation classes
<SteveA> but, you can do something equivalent right now
<SteveA> and implement the logic you need in python code
<ddaa> uh... right, I dunno what browser:url is :)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Change the headers in the exported csv file to PC, 64-bit PC and Mac. (patch-2612: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<SteveA> ddaa: okay
<ddaa> I sort of guess I should be doing something in PersonNavigation
<SteveA> ddaa: the one issue i can see with what you have above is that you have TWO magic url steps
<ddaa> that's the issue, yes
<SteveA> you have +branch/+junk
<SteveA> navigation works looking in two directions
<SteveA> you have traversal, which says where to go from here
<ddaa> neither stepto nor stepthrough (whose meaning I have intuited by reading the TeamNavigation code)
<SteveA> so, if the url is /foo/bar/baz/spoo
<SteveA> and you're at /foo/bar/
<SteveA> then traversal stuff says what you want to do with .../baz/spoo
<ddaa> you're going to tell me to do a PersonBranchSet...
<ddaa> aren't you?
<SteveA> this can be simple or complex, and can basically get other Navigation classes to do the job
<SteveA> no
<ddaa> okay, opening my ears
<SteveA> what is the object at $person/+branch/$product ?
<ddaa> none
<SteveA> it is just used to select the branch?
<ddaa> phone
<ddaa> 2 mins
<SteveA> ok
<ddaa> back
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> so, you can do it
<ddaa> a branch is identified by a person, a product (or +junk for no product), and a branch name
<SteveA> but i'm not going to tell you how right now
<SteveA> when do you need to do it?
<ddaa> product name or branch name in isolation are not meaningful
<ddaa> right now, resolving merge conflicts...
<ddaa> I need to get something that captures all the intent ASAP because the conflicts are blocking my working with niemeyer
<ddaa> that's why I'm willing to go as simple and ugly as possible
<ddaa> I guess I could get away with comments... "here should be some code to do branch canonical url traversal"...
<SteveA> one more question:
<SteveA> $person/+branch/$product   is that 404 or is any page supposed to be there?
<ddaa> 404
<ddaa> Well, I guess we can have page there later
<SteveA> would such a page be at all useful?
<ddaa> sure, "show me all bzr branches from robert collinse"
<ddaa> but It's not there yet
<SteveA> okay
<ddaa> (and not really planned either)
<ddaa> so, it's "nice to have".
<SteveA> easiest is if you can fill it with comments describing what it should support
<ddaa> yeah, that's what I'm doing right now
<SteveA> when you're done, i might have made a change to make it easy to do this.  my change needs something from stub to land first, though.
<SteveA> and, if you need it sooner, i can give you some very hacky code to go there instead.
<ddaa> note that this traversal stuff is totally needed to get the branch facet stuff going
<SteveA> okay
<ddaa> I'm just making a comment so it does not block the conflict resolution
<SteveA> fine
<SteveA> so long as you just explain what we talked about in the comments, it will be fine
<ddaa> okay
<Kinnison> Umm, can I not do
<Kinnison> try:
<Kinnison>    stuff
<Kinnison> except Something:
<Kinnison>    stuff
<Kinnison> finally:
<Kinnison>    stuff
<Kinnison> ?
<kiko> nope
<kiko> either try:/finally: or try:/except:
<kiko> use nested try: clauses if you need to.
<Kinnison> ffs
<Kinnison> how crap is that?
* Kinnison adds that to the list of reasons why he dislikes python
<niemeyer> Kinnison: This will change in the near future..
<SteveA> coming from lots of time doing java, i found it refreshingly clear, actually
* Kinnison finds try/except/finally a very clear construct
<Kinnison> try/try/except//finally just seems ugly
<SteveA> you're probably right
* Kinnison indents a block of code
<Kinnison> yay python
<sivang> Kinnison: I thought you preferred some not to mention language ?:)
<kiko> niemeyer, 2.5-material?
<kiko> SteveA, replied to your report-email, tell me asap if you'd like any extra tweaks or else I'll look into debugging
<Kinnison> sivang: Hmm?
<niemeyer> kiko: I don't know, but Guido already approved the idea in the ML, so should be Pretty Soon Now
<kiko> PSN :)
<sivang> Kinnison: sorry, taking back :)
<sabdfl> Kinnison: i'm going to try using your big db dump now
<sabdfl> do you know how i bring a db dump "up to date"?
<sabdfl> with th extra sql patches since it was produced?
<sabdfl> also, the magic command to import that thing?
<Kinnison> Having imported the dump, run python upgrade.py -U postgres -d launchpad_dev
<Kinnison> as for importing it, erm, not sure
* Kinnison waves
<Kinnison> ciao all
<sabdfl> Kinnison: sec
<sabdfl> still there?
<SteveA> ddaa: i have just hacked something that will allow you to do the traversal you need
<elmo> sabdfl: he's leaving, but will be back online  at the hotel
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> ask him to ping me when he's there?
<elmo> alternatively, you could run out of the house and sabotage him on the way back to the tube station ;)
<SteveA> elmo: can i hassle you about getting a copy of the bugzilla database for jamesh?
<elmo> SteveA: done
<SteveA> ta
* carlos -> out
<carlos> later
<sabdfl> elmo: how do i restore a .dump db into postgres?
<elmo> sabdfl: pg_restore if it's binary
<elmo> or just pipe the file into psql, if it's the old-skool text based dump
<sabdfl> it's binary
<elmo> pg_restore is what you want then
<sabdfl> flash% pg_restore -d launchpad_dev -c dogfood_for_sabdfl.dump                 ~
<sabdfl> pg_restore: [archiver (db)]  could not execute query: ERROR:  relation "public.cveref" does not exist
<sabdfl> help
<sabdfl> elmo: ^
<elmo> sabdfl: sorry, I'm not sure - if it's a self-contained database restoring into an empty DB, it should work
<elmo> is that file available anywhere I can see it?
<sabdfl> nup
<sabdfl> it's a dump form dogfood, Kinnison made it for me
<sabdfl> i use -d launchpad_dev but it still seems to want to restore into launchpad_dogfood
<Kinnison> sabdfl: make a launchpad_dogfood db, restore into that, rename it over
<Kinnison> sabdfl: it'll be quicker
* Kinnison takes his shoes off and sighs in relief
<sabdfl> Kinnison: what's the restore fu?
<Kinnison> honestly I don't know
* Kinnison tries to work it out for you
<elmo> how about using stub's pgrestore.py?
<Kinnison> that needs a textual dump IIRC
<Kinnison> sabdfl: what happens if you simply do pg_restore the_dump_file
<Kinnison> ?
<elmo> Kinnison: I don't think so?  it invokes pg_restore
<sabdfl> it starts printing shedloads of sql
<elmo> and is used for, e.g. staging, AFAIK
<Kinnison> sabdfl: pg_restore the_dump_file | psql launchpad_foobar
<Kinnison> elmo: hmm, so it does
<sabdfl> lots of errors...
<Kinnison> sabdfl: okay, try:
<Kinnison> sabdfl: utilities/pgrestore.py -U postgres -d launchpad_dev the_dump_file
<Kinnison> sabdfl: You may want to empty out the launchpad_dev db first
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Or else create a new shiny blank db to restore into
<sabdfl> ah
<sabdfl> now it's thinking
<sabdfl> and its making postgres think
<sabdfl> cool, thanks!
<Kinnison> no problems
<sabdfl> we hope :-)
<Kinnison> :-)
<ddaa> SteveA: thank you, I do not have the time to look at it right now, but I will do tomorrow.
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> i'm going to throw something at pqm, then what you need to do will be easy
<SteveA> ddaa: can i get the branch you're working on from somewhere?
<SteveA> ddaa: i can write the traversal code based on your comments, and get a patch for you
<niemeyer> baz update is destroying my harddrive..
<SteveA> we are so looking forward to bzr for launchpad
* SteveA --> home
<sabdfl> niemeyer: now you understand the urgency of rf-in-bzr :-)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/2717 (The Vote class misses a default ordering column) (patch-2613: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<sabdfl> Kinnison: hmm... no sourcepackagepublishing records in that dogfood snapshot?
<Kinnison> sabdfl: what? no securesourcepackagepublishinghistory records?
<sabdfl> looks like it
<Kinnison> FFS, they were there when I dumped the db
<sabdfl> hm
<sabdfl> they are there
<sabdfl> somethings buggered up on my side. sorry.
<Kinnison> phew
<Kinnison> at least if it's that, you stand a chance of fixing it
<kiko> thanks gn
<ddaa> SteveA: david.allouche@canonical.com--2004/launchpad--sprint--0
<ddaa> the comment is under PersonNavigation in lib/canonical/launchpad/browser/person.py
* ddaa -> night
<niemeyer> It killed my machine, *really*
<kiko> niemeyer, 512mb? with or without revlib? do you have a cachedrev?
<lifeless> niemeyer: I've pushed the latest cacherev to the public side of chinstrap
<lifeless> that should save you quite a few Mb
<ajmitch> morning :)
<niemeyer> kiko: Yep, 512MB, with revlib
<lifeless> hey ajmitch 
<lifeless> no messages on bazaar-ng, its looking good
<ajmitch> great
<ajmitch> though I've got so many unread messages on that list now :)
<lifeless> heh
* niemeyer crosses his fingers and tries to baz get David's launchpad branch
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/2436 (When a new account is created, must delete all duplicated LoginTokens) (patch-2614: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/2450 (When asking to join a restricted team, no feedback is given on result or status) (patch-2615: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
#launchpad 2005-10-16
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Override plone.css radiobutton silliness (bug 2586) (patch-2616: mpt@canonical.com)
* cprov goes home
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/2662 (PersonAccountToMergeVocabulary() contains the person that is logged in) (patch-2617: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-81)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: [Fixes #78]  Add some message before prompting for signature [aldrik.kleber@tiscali.fr--public (patch 0-4)]  (patch-65: aldrik.kleber@tiscali.fr, Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<lifeless> stub: ola
<lifeless> stub: can you point me at the scripts you have written that use baz ?
<kiko-fud> heya stub 
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/2663 (Confusing text mislead user to think both account passwords are required when merging accounts) (patch-2618: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<stub> lifeless: The Makefile.staging in dists--devel--0. Also 'rocketmeld.py' in the utilities directory of launchpad
<mpool> morning stub
<lifeless> stub: I ask, cause I need to bzrify them
<lifeless> stub: unless you would like too :)
<mpool> is this the right channel for foodix reports?
<stub> lifeless: Don't worry about rocketmeld.py. The staging Makefile would be trivial (it just does a checkout).
<lifeless> stub: ok.
<mpool> i have ended up with 1:6.2.1+cvs.20050722-7 installed, but it's not present in the archive
<mpool> i might have got that from the non-foodix copy of breezy
<lifeless> Kinnison: ^^^ mpools lines ^^^
<kiko-fud> mpool, you're using dogfoodix, then?
<lifeless> stub: are you around ?
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> SteveA: are YOU around ?
<kiko-fud> I am
<kiko-fud> but SteveA isn't for sure
<lifeless> thanks
<mpool> kiko-fud: yes i am
<kiko-fud> mpool, does it require much bravery?
<mpool> uh, should it?
<mpool> i don't feel very brave
<mpool> i just do as i'm told
<stub> lifeless: yo
<lifeless> stub: unping
<lifeless> I wanted the other stub
<stub> unpong
* stub wanders off to the shower
<mpool> feh
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.36: Cherry pick patch 2612 into production 1.36 (patch-4: rocketfuel@canonical.com, guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<BjornT> good morning
<jamesh> lifeless: ping?
<lifeless> jamesh: pong
<jamesh> lifeless: w.r.t. your comment on my bug-74 branch, if I switch to "abbreviated_textdir" on the content class, do I have r=lifeless?
<lifeless> oh yes
<lifeless> btw, you know that pendingreviews is failing tests ?
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> I need to do some more extensive changes to handle branches-with-the-revision-number-set, but didn't fix up the problems in the bzr version (will fix it soon)
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> I plan to rollout pqm-bzr this week
<jamesh> the test suite error looks a bit weird because the __eq__ method is catching AttributeError
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> it was obvious what the issue is :0
<stub> jamesh, lifeless: So about this gpg tool thingy. Daniel wants gina running on production, like, tomorrow and I would prefer to run this thing before that.
<stub> 17:29:09) stub: jamesh: yes. People need to be able to create and edit their own hackergotchi (there was an email on this which I can't locate)
<stub> (17:29:54) stub: jamesh: Did the GPG web-o-trust stuff land, and if so what should I run on staging?
<stub> (17:32:58) James Henstridge: stub: there are two scripts -- the first of which needs access to the gpg strongly connected set and list of trusted keys
<stub> (17:33:16) James Henstridge: the second is responsible for updating the database, and uses the output of the first script
<stub> (17:33:40) James Henstridge: stub: lifeless would know what data to use for the first one
<stub> (17:34:18) stub: ok. so the first script needs to only be run once anywhere and we can use the output on staging, and if we are happy with the result, production
<stub> (17:34:47) James Henstridge: yeah
<jamesh> lifeless: whereabouts would I get the strongly connected set data to do a run of the script?
<jamesh> (and which keyrings do we treat as trusted?
<lifeless> jamesh: search me
<lifeless> trusted, ubuntu-keyring, debian-keyring
<jamesh> ubuntu-keyring has two keys in it on my system
<jamesh> "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key" and "Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key"
<lifeless> mm
<lifeless> apt-cache search keyring perhaps
<jamesh> lifeless: are we able to get a dump from our local keyserver?
<stub> Can we just use one of our own keyrings? 
<lifeless> jamesh: I imagine so
<jamesh> these are some of the PGP bits I'm not versed in
<lifeless> jamesh: but I have not been involved with the keyserver foo
<stub> So it sounds like a tool has been written without thought on how it is supposed to be run :-/
<lifeless> stub: lots of though
<lifeless> stub: we know what format the things we get will be in , and for 2/3 of them we knew where to get them
<fabbione> jamesh: a dump of a keyserver is approx 4GB...
<lifeless> fabbione: we just want the strongly connected set
<fabbione> just abuse the server.. it's better for the few keys you need compared to the 2.5M in there
<stub>  But this tool is supposed to *calculate* that
<lifeless> stub: no, its not.
<fabbione> lifeless: just start from my or your key and grab them.. they are about 22K iirc
<lifeless> stub: its supposed to use the debian + ubuntu 'trusted keys', plus relationships spidering out from there within the SCC, to establish with some degree of confidence that user A and user B are the same person
<lifeless> stub: if we wanted the SCC alone, we would not have written code.
<stub> I call that calculating a trusted set of keys. 
<fabbione> lifeless: anyway to get a full dump, you need to stop the keyserver
<lifeless> stub: a trusted set of keys is not the strongly connected set.
<jamesh> stub: it starts with a trusted set of keys, and ends up with a trusted set of (key, uid) pairs
<lifeless> stub: the SCC/SCS is a different beast to what we are calculating.
<stub> Indeed. I never said SCC or SCS. I don't even know what those abbreviations stand for.
<jamesh> stub: the starting conditions are "keys owned by people we trust to make good signing decisions", and the second is "(key, uid) pairs we are confident are correct"
<lifeless> stub: well, I'll stop this thread, except to note it started when I said 'we need the scc, and you said 'its meant ot calculate that''
<jamesh> strongly connected set == a set of nodes that can all reach each other via the directed edges between the nodes
<jamesh> "the" strongly connected set would be the big one in the PGP web of trust
<lifeless> we're interested the one around debian/ubuntu though, which is the same one IIRC
<stub> Anyway. I still need to know how to run this tool. So far all I'm hearing is that it is not ready yet, because a part of the chain is missing.
<stub> As it doesn't build its own keyring, someone needs to build one for it. And I doubt the 4GB full dump is appropriate.
<lifeless> jamesh: are you looking for a scc at the moment ?
<jamesh> lifeless: I haven't started yet.  Should I try Fabbione's idea?
<lifeless> jamesh: there are precanned ones, I suggest goodle
<stub> How can we trust a precanned one? 
<lifeless> by the signatures in the debian and ubuntu keyrins
<lifeless> *keyrings*
<stub> So we trust a precanned SCC if it has been signed by a key in the debian or ubuntu keyrings? 
<stub> That would indicate it has been manually uploaded and signed, which would be out of date. So crawling our own keyserver would be the better approach.
<lifeless> stub: its not *that* dynamic a thing
<lifeless> but, if you want to, http://www.dtype.org/keyanalyze/code/
<stub> Oh - do we actually *need* to trust that the SCC we use is acurate, or does our code verify if each key in the keyring is trusted enough for our purposes?
<lifeless> the latter
<lifeless> the only keys we *actually trust* are the ubuntu and debian ones.
<lifeless> at least, as I understand it from when I was working on it.
<lifeless> jamesh should be able to confirm
<lifeless> trusting random people who happen to have had their key signed and signed someone elses would be rather dumb.
<jamesh> lifeless: yeah.  only the keys on keyrings passed with --trust have their ownertrust value set.
<jamesh> gpg does the rest
<stub> And I assume that the code actually *does* need the keyring prebuilt and there is no magic option to the GPG library we are using to pull down unknown keys from the keyserver?
<lifeless> stub: it will pull unknown keys automatically
<lifeless> but that is relatively slow
<lifeless> its preferred to have as much pre-seeded as possible
<stub> So all we need is any one of our keys and we can run it. 
<lifeless> (because each key we add needs another trustdb rebuild and that is not incremental)
<stub> yech.
<lifeless> stub: install the debian-keyrin and ubuntu-keyring packages, or extract the keyrings from them
<lifeless> stub: then you have the bare minimum
<lifeless> let me see about an ubunut accurate list
<stub> I still havn't the foggiest idea what actually needs to be run. Anyone care to tell me what the scripts are called? Is it 'scripts/find-email-clusters.py' ?
<stub> ok - that looks like it.
<jamesh> stub: yeah.  you'd run "find-email-clusters.py --trust trusted-keyring.gpg scc.gpg"
<stub> jamesh: scripts and cronscripts should have 'import _pythonpath' as the first import because I'm too lazy to set PYTHONPATH explicitly
<jamesh> you can specify multiple trusted keyrings by repeating the --trust option, and multiple untrusted keyrings as positional args
<stub> So where can I find the ubuntu and debian keyrings?
<jamesh> "apt-get install debian-keyring ubuntu-keyring"
<jamesh> and they'll be in /usr/share/keyrings/
<stub> No apt get here - I don't have root ;)
* stub looks for it on chinstrap
<stub> nope.
<stub> bah
<sabdfl> morning all
<lifeless> gmorning
<jamesh> stub: http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/d/debian-keyring/debian-keyring_2005.05.28.tar.gz should be it
<lifeless> stub: jamesh: ubuntu keyring needs elmo to export it. I suggest trialling it without it for now
<stub> I just need to extract the debian keyring locally and upload it since it doesn't seem to exist on the machines I have access to
<stub> This should have all been hardcoded in the script :-/
<jamesh> stub: the tarball I gave the URL to should have it
<jamesh> (I think)
<stub> jamesh: How do we trust it?
<jamesh> stub: check the signature in the dsc file
<lifeless> the keyrings md5 sum is signed by elmo
<jamesh> stub: alternatively, pull it from the Ubuntu repository
<stub> jamesh: That involves doing it all locally again ;)
<lifeless> The rsync area on keyring.debian.org is the canonical location for
<lifeless> keyrings and it is what the Debian installer program (dinstall) uses.
<lifeless> If your key is available from there, it will be seen by dinstall.  The
<lifeless> tarball and Debian package are provided for user convenience and are
<lifeless> not necessarily in sync with keyring.debian.org.
<lifeless> That file contains the keyrings, signed copy of keyring md5sums and
<lifeless> this README.  The keyring md5sums will be signed by James Troup.
<ddaa> lifeless: please review importd-archivelocation today
<lifeless> ddaa: yes
<ddaa> it's a prerequisite for niemeyer starting fixing import for branchdatastorage
<lifeless> ack
<lifeless> I dont do it, you block, we all suck.
<ddaa> not yet quite blocked on it
<stub> Once we have run this, who can check that it has done what it is supposed to?
<stub> jamesh, lifeless: ^^^
<stub> It is bombing: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file3NPAqW.html
<jamesh> stub: did you pass a non-trusted keyring?
<stub> It did the samething when I did
<fabbione> lifeless: for a fast import you can disable the --check-trustdb option
<fabbione> lifeless: and run it manually at the end of the import
<jamesh> stub: ah. try replacing ~ with $HOME, maybe?
<jamesh> fabbione: we already do that
<stub> eh? I thought bash did that for me ;-/
<jamesh> I'm guessing
<stub> Hmm... seems to be running now.
* stub kills gina
<stub> bombed out again. it is doing *something* though before it bombs.
<stub> Still running this time...
<stub> Should I be running this with '-v' ?
<stub> jamesh: I believe parser.error('the error') is the badly documented yet preferred method of raising an error on bad command line arguments
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> lifeless: did you want something?
<lifeless> SteveA: advice on some evil python stuff
<lifeless> that I was unsure about doing
<stub> I have 3790 lines of output from the find-clusters.py script. Does that sound correct?
<stub> I think I'm going to have to give up on this until someone-who-knows can help running this stuff on staging and confirming that it works and run gina without it (which is a shame, because we have been blocking gina since brazil for this :-( )
<sivang> Good Morning all
<jamesh> stub: it should be groups of email addresses separated by blank lines
<stub> jamesh: it is. but should I have 10 or 1,000,000?
<jamesh> stub: would depend on how many keys you looked at.  Was this just the debian keyring?
<stub> jamesh: I ran it with the debian keyring as the trusted keyring, and a copy of the debian keyring as the strngly connected set.
<jamesh> stub: then that sounds like about the right amount of data
<jamesh> a quick check shows ~ 3500 unique uids in that keyring, all of which would be considered valid if you trust all those keys
<stub> jamesh: but what about all the other keys that we infer trust for?
<jamesh> stub: if you ran it without any other keys, then there is no other keys to infer trust for.
<stub> There is a whole keyserver to interrogate. 4GB of keys.
<stub> (17:23:13) Robert Collins (lifeless): stub: it will pull unknown keys automatically
<jamesh> I think he was talking about http://www.dtype.org/keyanalyze/code/
<stub> argh. So I've wasted the last hour or so, because my original impression was correct and the code isn't yet useful to us.
<SteveA> stub: so, my merge didn't go through last night.  i'm going to try again, but i don't want to conflict with your browser messages stuff.
<SteveA> ddaa: we should talk about the python import, and 32k
* ddaa looks for some run-off-the-mill "we should talk" housewife rebuttal
<ddaa> eeeer, yes honey?
<SteveA> i don't think a importing a sticky sweet python will help anyone
<ddaa> do you mean it should be less sticky?
<ddaa> (whatever that means)
<SteveA> honey is sticky regardless.
<ddaa> let's avoid absurd jokes...
* sivang read that sentence literally.
<ddaa> SteveA: so, what with the goddamn python import?
<SteveA> so, you checked out apache and other tools, that they can handle 32k subdirectories
<SteveA> you need to decide with lifeless about whether it needs to be available on the supermirror
<SteveA> then, we need to decide on what size partition on what machines to request
<ddaa> Yes.
<carlos> hi
<SteveA> hello carlos
<carlos> SteveA, I'm with the gas installation, they are taking much more time than I expected
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> carlos: please see the email from Timo Jyrinki 
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> on rosetta-users
<ddaa> I did not check very thoroughly, but the toolchain is only using stuff that's so standard it should have no problem with large number of subdirs.
<ddaa> One bit that might be worth checking though is the backup tool, but it's outside of my control.
<ddaa> if anything else break, I'll happily offer large amounts of beer to annoyed parties
<SteveA> if the backup tool doesn't work, we'll just need to work without backups until we get a proper bzr backend
<SteveA> or use different, less frequent backups "by hand"
<ddaa> So, you want me to send clarifications about publishing requirements and disk space requirements?
<ddaa> to you and elmo?
<ddaa> Anything else?
<SteveA> i think that's all.  and where you want the partition's mountpoint to be
<SteveA> exactly what machines it needs to be on
<carlos> stub, is staging being updated every day?
<stub> yes
<ddaa> SteveA: okay, I'll get clear requirements from lifeless (writing email now).
<SteveA> stub: i'm merging my LaunchpadBrowserRequest thing with pqm now
<stub> SteveA: ok
<ddaa> SteveA: is that the thing we talked about yesterday?
<SteveA> ddaa: it makes things easy for the traversal code you need to write, yes
<ddaa> I'm starting to block on it (I can still work on pending sql pach work for a day or so)
<SteveA> ddaa: so, once pqm has done its stuff, i'll switch to your branch, and send you a patch that does the things you need
<ddaa> Lovely.
<ddaa> stub: SQL trivia
<carlos> SteveA, I really need the review for my language pack branch
<carlos> SteveA, would that be possible?
<SteveA> sure
<SteveA> is it ready on the pending reviews page?
<carlos> yeah
<ddaa> I have a Branch table, with a foreign key started_at to RevisionNumber. And RevisionNumber has a foreign key branch to the Branch table. How do I add a constraint so that branch.started_at.branch == branch?
<SteveA> carlos.perello@c.c--2004/launchpad--language-pack-export--1
<carlos> SteveA, yeah
<ddaa> (where started_at can be NULL)
<stub> ddaa: Generally you don't
<ddaa> stub: I guess you could use a procedural constraint. How do you generally draw the line here?
<stub> ddaa: I think it depends on how many different components of our systems need to update those tables. 
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> RevisionNumber would only be updated by Taxi. But Branch.started_at could be updated by any number of components, including the web UI.
<stub> ddaa: We can do it with a trigger, but I doubt the extra complexity is worth it if we can be fairly sure the code that updates those tables do the right thing.
<ddaa> Bah... I guess I could add an assert in the database class.
<ddaa> stub: thanks
<SteveA> carlos: have you checked out the database stuff in that branch with stub?
<stub> ddaa: I think we can do it with a foreign key constraint. If you paste what you have I can update it. It involves making RevisionNumber(branch, id) UNIQUE and declaring a FOREIGN KEY (id, started_ad) REFERNECES RevisionNumber(branch, id) on Branch
<ddaa> stub: you rock
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> SteveA, I don't remember it....
* carlos takes a look to the branch
<carlos> SteveA, stub, do we need to check the additions to the security file?
<carlos> didn't know that...
<SteveA> they look like the minimum you need
<ddaa> stub: here's what the patch currently looks like
<ddaa> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileHhw8IB.html
<ddaa> no garantee it's even valid sql at this point :)
<ddaa> I'm not sure the extra UNIQUE constraint is really necessary as RevisionNumber.id is already unique (being a primary key), but maybe postgres requires it.
<stub> ddaa: The extra UNIQUE on the two columns is required to allow a foreign key reference to those two columns
<ddaa> there's a TODO in the patch at the place where I think the constraint shoud be added (but you own that anyway...)
<Kinnison> Who here knows about the GPG interface in launchpad?
<jamesh> can someone check to see if pqm has hung?
<jamesh> Kinnison: UI or IGPGHandler stuff?
<Kinnison> jamesh: the latter
* Kinnison wants to know if there's an easy "I have a 64bit keyID, can you give me, 1. the key and 2. the Person who owns it" type interface
<Kinnison> I think I can get the Person record reasonably easily
<Kinnison> but I need to know how to extract the key using the launchpad infrastructure
<Kinnison> I need the literal key data for the gpg verification stuff for package uploads
<jamesh> Kinnison: getUtility(IGPGHandler).retrieveKey(keyid) seems to work for short IDs as well as fingerprints
<jamesh> doing an import if necessary
<stub> ddaa: You are deleting the contents of Branch, but there are rows in ManifestEntry that reference stuff in there.
<stub> erm... c/Branch/Revision
<jamesh> Kinnison: of course, if you have the Launchpad person, you should have full fingerprints for the user's keys
<Kinnison> jamesh: I have a 64 bit keyid, that's *IT*
<jamesh> Kinnison: is this keys not registered in Launchpad then?
* stub confuses himself
<Kinnison> jamesh: it might be in launchpad, I don't know yet
<Kinnison> jamesh: I've just been presented with a clearsigned text file
<Kinnison> jamesh: I can get the keyid from that
<Kinnison> jamesh: from there, I have to find everything else out, including whether or not the file was tampered with
<ddaa> stub: I'm pretty sure I checked out with Keybuk about that...
<ddaa> making a full update would be a big pain :(
<jamesh> Kinnison: okay.  There are two interfaces here: the IGPGHandler stuff will let you retrieve the key (from the keyserver), and can do so by the short ID
<ddaa> stub: I have to go to lunch now, back in about 45 mins
<jamesh> Kinnison: the IGPGKeySet interface lets you see keys the Launchpad database knows about
<Kinnison> jamesh: will the IGPGHandler literally give me the key as a string?
<jamesh> Kinnison: it gives you an object representing the key, so you can get its fingerprint, uids, etc
<stub> ddaa: There are only 4 manifestentries on production
<Kinnison> jamesh: I want, quite literally, the keydata
<Kinnison> jamesh: *OR* I want to know the full path to the keyring that the IGPGHandler has just imported a key into
<Kinnison> jamesh: which of those two can be supplied?
<jamesh> Kinnison: the keyring would be $GNUPGHOME/pubring.gpg
<Kinnison> jamesh: thanks.
<Kinnison> jamesh: and that's configured, simply by doing blah=getUtility(IGPGHandler) ?
<Kinnison> jamesh: or do I have to do something to set stuff up before I can rely on $GNUPGHOME/pubring.gpg being present?
<jamesh> Kinnison: are you sure the IGPGHandler.verifySignature() method wouldn't be appropriate?
<Kinnison> The import stuff has a very very very specific wrapper around the gpgv implementation
<Kinnison> at this point in the game, I don't want to not use it
<Kinnison> elmo trusts the handler I have, it's important not to lose that level of trust to begin with
<Kinnison> Or are you telling me that I can simply ask the IGPGHandler to verify a bit of clearsigned content and it will not only tell me whether or not it is valid, but who signed it etc, without first being primed with the key?
<jamesh> let me do a quick check
<SteveA> carlos: reviewed
<jamesh> Kinnison: gpg = getUtility(IGPGHandler); sig = gpg.verifySignature(clearsigned_data)
<jamesh> Kinnison: sig.fingerprint is the fingerprint, sig.plain_data is the associated data
<Kinnison> jamesh: even without feeding it keys first?
<jamesh> Kinnison: the gpg config is set to auto-key-retrieve
<Kinnison> right
<Kinnison> and then I can do getUtility(IGPGKey).selectBy(fingerprint=sig.fingerprint)
<Kinnison> yes?
<jamesh> yep
<jamesh> well, IGPGKeySet
<jamesh> and getByFingerprint()
<jamesh> if you get a key record, you can then get the person object
<Kinnison> cool, ta
<SteveA> ddaa: ping
<Kinnison> jamesh: and if it's unable to get the key?
<Kinnison> jamesh: or if the data is damaged?
<jamesh> Kinnison: the key record?
<jamesh> Kinnison: if IGPGKeySet.getByFingerprint() returns None, then the key has not been registered in launchpad
<Kinnison> jamesh: consider a clearsign by a key never uploaded to the keyserver
<Kinnison> jamesh: such that the gpg instance can't fetch it
<jamesh> Kinnison: then the signature verification would fail
<jamesh> Kinnison: but all keys registered in the Launchpad database come from the keyserver network
<jamesh> (the registration process asks you for the key fingerprint, and then retrieves the key from the keyserver)
<Kinnison> jamesh: aye, but we have to consider uploads from people who are not registered and fail gracefully
<Kinnison> jamesh: so what happens if the verification fails? do I get "None" back? a reason, or an exception raised?
<jamesh> Kinnison: that would be a policy decision.
<jamesh> Kinnison: yep.  If the verification fails, verifySignature() returns None
<Kinnison> urgh
<Kinnison> no reason?
<carlos> SteveA, thanks
<jamesh> nope
<Kinnison> not good enough then
<SteveA> lifeless: ping
<Kinnison> where is the implementation of IGPGHandler?
* Kinnison will have to augment it to return a reason
<SteveA> ctags
<jamesh> lib/canonical/launchpad/utilities/gpghandler.py
<Kinnison> jamesh: ta
<jamesh> the other half is pyme :)
<SteveA> idtools ;-)
* jamesh thinks pqm has hung
<SteveA> looks like pqm        398  0.0  0.0   2280   860 ?        S    10:53   0:00 nc -l -p 2401 -e /home/pqm/arch/queue/workdir/rocketfuel@canonical.com/rocketfuel@canonical.com---launchpad--devel--0/launchpad/sourcecode/cscvs/,,repoCatalog/CVSROOT/server
<SteveA> lifeless, ddaa: looks like some cscvs stuff is hanging pqm
<kiko-zzz> Kinnison, do you require sign-only keys to work?
<Kinnison> kiko: given that the key has to be in launchpad for verification and identification, I'll be happy with whatever makes it into launchpad
<Kinnison> I'd like for signing-only to work
<kiko> Kinnison, yeah, bug 1972 would be great to fix
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1972: Problem validating sign-only GPG key Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Celso Providelo, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1972
<kiko> jamesh, would you be able to help us debug 1972?
<carlos> wow
<Kinnison> kiko: It may be essential for the distro team
<carlos> who develop Ubugtu?
<kiko> jamesh, it requires some gpgme research, I think
<kiko> carlos, Seveaz 
<carlos> cool
<jamesh> kiko: I added a comment a few hours ago.  Does it sound like a possible reason?
<kiko> let me check
<kiko> jamesh, that's an analysis of the second part of the problem
<kiko> jamesh, I'm going to file a new bug on it
<kiko> jamesh, I'm asking more about the fact that sign-only keys don't work
<jamesh> kiko: that they don't work for op_encrypt(), or that we offer no method to register such keys?
<kiko> jamesh, I think the latter is intractable :-) so it's the former.
<kiko> err sorry
<kiko> the opposite, jamesh 
* carlos thinks he lost some code at some point
<carlos> kiko, didn't you asked me to change the validation function from helpers to potmsgset a couple of weeks ago?
<ddaa> stub: SteveA: back
<jamesh> kiko: okay.  First thing we need to do is expose subkey information on IPymeKey instances.  That'll give us can_encrypt, can_sign, etc attributes for each subkey
<jamesh> kiko: if a key has no encrypting subkeys, then we'll need to fall back to a separate "signing key" registration scheme like what Kinnison described in the bug
<ddaa> stub: manifestentry.changeset is always NULL
<jamesh> kiko: we'd probably want to note the fact that a key has only been registered for signing in the gpgkey table (an extra bool column should do)
<ddaa> therefore I can safely delete all changeset/revision records
<stub> ok
<jamesh> kiko: actually, we won't necessarily have to expose all the subkey information -- we can just have a key-level can_sign, can_encrypt, etc attributes
<jamesh> calculate those once
<SteveA> jamesh: lifeless has reset pqm.  stub, elmo and znarl also know how to do this and have rights to do so, for future reference
<kiko> carlos, I did, yes.
<kiko> carlos, and AIUI you did it!
<carlos> I know
<carlos> but the language pack branch lacks that change
<carlos> and last merge with rocketfuel was last week...
<carlos> so I wonder if I have an unmerged branch...
<kiko> jamesh, but how are we going to validate the key if we can't encrypt? only by using a scheme such as Kinnison suggested.
<kiko> ah
<kiko> that's what you're saying.
<kiko> jamesh, that sounds perfect
<kiko> jamesh, could you cook up a patch? as soon as that's landed we can work on registering sign-only keys
<jamesh> kiko: sure.
<jamesh> kiko: do you want subkey information available, or just the summary can_sign,can_encrypt,etc attributes?
<jamesh> or both?
<kiko> jamesh, hmmm. I don't think I need the subkey for anything -- I just need to be able to encrypt or sign content depending on the capability of the subkeys -- so just the summaries are fine. Kinnison, do you need specific subkey information?
<jamesh> kiko: we won't be able to encrypt or sign the message to the owner of a sign-only key (unless we are signing with a "launchpad" key)
<jamesh> kiko: we can only verify the signatures made with that key
<carlos> stub, hi, around?
<stub> yes
<carlos> stub, about my request to change the rawimportstatus field
<carlos> stub, why do you think we need to reset the rawfile field?
<kiko> jamesh, err, yeah, what you said 
<carlos> stub, the constraint is that you cannot have rawfile as null if rawimportstatus is 1
<carlos> sorry
<carlos> stub, the constraint is that you cannot have rawfile as null if rawimportstatus is > 1
<Kinnison> ddaa: If I replay a patch from the middle of a branch into rocketfuel, will that cause issues later when I merge that branch in?
<stub> carlos: The CHECK constraint is "pofile_rawimportstatus_valid" CHECK (rawfile IS NULL AND rawimportstatus <> 2 OR rawfile IS NOT NULL)
<kiko> Kinnison, you need to sync-tree afterwards
<Kinnison> kiko: why on earth would I need to sync-tree? I don't want to prevent it from merging patches from earlier on the branch
<carlos> stub, yeah, more or less is the same
<carlos> stub, it's less restrictive than what I said
<Kinnison> kiko: I have a self-contained patch for adding reason information for a failure on signature verification to IGPGHandler 
<stub> carlos: I can't remember what the original request was
<Kinnison> kiko: It's on my uploader branch, which obviously contains stuff not yet ready for merging
<carlos> stub, but the way we develop the code, rawfile will not be NULL unless rawimportstatus is == 1
<carlos> stub, set rawimportstatus =2
<Kinnison> lifeless: ping?
<carlos> stub, when it's 4 or 1 and rawfile is not null
<stub> eh?
<Kinnison> stub: thanks for that approval
* Kinnison renames the patch on his branch
<carlos> stub:
<stub> carlos: UPDATE POFile SET rawimportstatus=2 WHERE rawimportstatus in (1,4) and rawfile is not null?
<carlos> UPDATE POTemplate set rawimportstatus=2 WHERE rawimportstatus=4;
<carlos> UPDATE POFile set rawimportstatus=2 WHERE rawimportstatus=4;
<carlos> stub, yeah, that's more complete
<stub> stop confusing me!
<carlos> stub, I just pasted you the request I did
* stub bursts into tears
<carlos> ok
<carlos> I need this: 
<carlos> UPDATE POFile SET rawimportstatus=2 WHERE rawimportstatus in (1,4) and rawfile is not null;
<carlos> UPDATE POTemplate SET rawimportstatus=2 WHERE rawimportstatus in (1,4) and rawfile is not null;
<stub> ok ;)
<stub> carlos: done
<carlos> stub, thanks!
<ddaa> kiko: the sync-tree thing is only for replay --reverse
<ddaa> and I'm not sure about the specific situation there's a problem with that
<ddaa> Kinnison: the main issue you'll have is that star-merge, update, etc. determine which revision of a branch a tree is up to date to by looking at the latest patchlog for that branch present in the tree.
<Kinnison> I *guess* I could just star-merge my branch
<Kinnison> since everything on it is fairly self-contained
* Kinnison ponders doing that
<ddaa> IOW if you try to star-merge that branch into rocketfuel, or any branch that merged rocketfuel after that, it will not do the right thing.
<Kinnison> If I can get a review for https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileJoJOjK.html then I can do that
<Kinnison> anyone? It's very small
<Kinnison> ddaa: I guessed it might make star-merge hiccough
<Kinnison> ddaa: so I'll not replay, but instead merge as normal
<Kinnison> thusly I need that gpg patch reviewing
<Kinnison> jamesh: any chance you can cast your eye over: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileJoJOjK.html ?
* jamesh looks
<ddaa> Kinnison: that's one of the things that mesh-merge meant to fix
<Kinnison> ddaa: I can appreciate that
<jamesh> Kinnison: that's going to cause problems with multithreaded apps
<jamesh> (like Launchpad)
<Kinnison> jamesh: aah, I figured each thread would have its own IGPGHandler instance
<jamesh> Kinnison: nope.  There's just one of each utility
<Kinnison> bugger
<einheit> the launchbag is special though
<einheit> as it puts its state in a thread local
* jamesh thinks IGPGHandler would be a lot simpler if it used exceptions
<Kinnison> jamesh: in lua, it'd be easy, I'd just "return nil, reason"
<Kinnison> jamesh: but in python, that'll cause tuple joy
* Kinnison sighs
* Kinnison ponders how to fix it
<jamesh> Kinnison: one way would be to turn verifySignature() into verifySignatureEx(), which returned the error message, and make verifySignature() a wrapper around that
<jamesh> (that's not a very good method name though)
<SteveA_> ddaa: is the python import now unblocked?
<Kinnison> jamesh: It would do for now though, wouldn't it?
<SteveA_> ensureSignature?
<SteveA_> which would raise
<ddaa> SteveA: now that the requirements are clarified, i'll proceed with putting the stuff in place and coordinating with jblack and elmo.
<Kinnison> so make verifySignature() wrap _verifySignature() and ensureSignature() which wraps and raises?
<ddaa> so, if anything it's blocked on me ATM
<SteveA_> ddaa: okay.  please keep me and lifeless up to date about how it is going
<Kinnison> SteveA_: or, make verifySignature() wrap ensureSignature() and swallow the exception?
<jamesh> Kinnison: that's what I was suggesting -- make the old function a wrapper around the new function
<Kinnison> jamesh: okay
* Kinnison has to dump his ctrlproxy, back in a tick
<Kinnison> jamesh: I'm gonna do that now, one sec
<lifeless> ddaa: importd-archivelocationconflicts
<ddaa> Iguessyouaremissingaspaceinthere
<lifeless> ddaa: and appears to have random cruft in it
<lifeless> ddaa: search for buildd/debian.py in https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/david.allouche@canonical.com--2004/launchpad--importd-archivelocation--1/filtered-diff
* ddaa scratches head
<ddaa> weird
<lifeless> conflict related
<lifeless> but there is too much noise for me to tell who did what
<ddaa> I'll fix that
<ddaa> right now
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> ok, I cannot finish this tonight, thats for sure, but its looking positive
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  small refactor of the request type used in launchpad, to make certain traversal tricks more straightforward. (patch-2619: steve.alexander@canonical.com)
<matsubara> good morning!
<SteveA_> hi matsubara 
<ddaa> lifeless: that's okay, I got python import stuff to do, and some launchpad stuff once SteveA_ sent me a patch. I will not be idle.
<SteveA_> ddaa: my change that you need has landed in RF
<ddaa> SteveA_: and my pony?
<ddaa> SteveA_: I mean, thanks :)
<ddaa> hello niemeyer
<jamesh> kiko: while I'm at it, would it be helpful if GPGHandler.encryptContent() explicitly raised an exception if can_encrypt==False?
<niemeyer> Hiho!
<ddaa> ddaa.fork()
<SteveA_> ddaa: please remind me of the branch i should get to work on a patch for your urls and traversal
<niemeyer> ddaa: Gubby is quite interesting.. I am curious to try it :)
<ddaa> -ENOTIMPLEMENTED
<ddaa> rats!
<SteveA_> (i'm at home rather than in the office, with the heating engineer taking the boiler apart)
<ddaa> SteveA: david.allouche@canonical.com--2004/launchpad--sprint--0
<SteveA_> ok
<jamesh> kiko: (it already raises an exception in op_encrypt(), but this would make it obvious that the reason is a signing-only key)
<SteveA_> hi salgado 
<ddaa> niemeyer: http://ddaa.net/blog/gobby-first-look
<ddaa> some essay about collaborative text editing
<salgado> hi SteveA 
<Kinnison> jamesh: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileQrfq6P.html
<ddaa> lifeless: okay, I found the problem, the -1 branch comes from launchpad--production--1.35, instead of rocketfuel, my confusing
<kiko> jamesh, yes, it would
<niemeyer> ddaa: "When a user loads a document, the whole document appears with the background colour of that user"
<niemeyer> ddaa: Interesting, that was the first issue I noticed as well :)
<ddaa> fixing that is high on their todo list
<kiko> hey salgado 
<kiko> no review for me then
<jamesh> Kinnison: first problem: put the exception in interfaces/gpghandler.py rather than utilities/gpghandler.py
<mpt> hey kiko, no review for me either? :-)
<kiko> mpt, I'll do it this morning, I was lost inside teammembership bugs
<mpt> thanks
<kiko> one of them is very big though
<kiko> mpt, can you guide salgado into doing the right thing wrt shipit searching?
<jamesh> Kinnison: other than that, it looks good.
<mpt> yep, I'll have a look
<niemeyer> ddaa: Do you store your own baz configs somewhere or should I just take the rocketfuel one and replace the launchpad branch with your branch?
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> the latter should be good
<ddaa> (if it's not, it's a bug)
<ddaa> only importd integration testing requires special stuff
* carlos -> lunch
<kiko> salgado, I will send you an updated patch with tests in a bit
<kiko> salgado, will you review it?
<ddaa> niemeyer: btw, do you know about "baz switch"?
<niemeyer> ddaa: Yep
<kiko> baz switch is the devil's work!
<niemeyer> ddaa: Considering I have a revlib, why would it help me?
<ddaa> kiko: then I think we have establish that the devil is lactose-intolerant :)
<ddaa> niemeyer: its easier to switch launchpad, that keeps all your unversioned files and does not touch the nested trees
<niemeyer> ddaa: Ah, understood. Wouldn't help me right now, given that the trees I'm downloading are pristine.
<ddaa> are a rule, I prefer to use a single launchpad setup and switch trees around, I get easily confued otherwise (e.g. editing files in the wrong tree)
<ddaa> but YMMV
<kiko> if I keep a single tree I can't work
<kiko> hey azeem 
<ddaa> lifeless: mirorring importd-archivelocation--2 right now, without the unrelated stuff
<azeem> hey
<salgado> kiko, sure (sorry for the delay)
<Kinnison> jamesh: okies, I'll put the exception there and merge, thanks dude
<Kinnison> jamesh: although that means it'll be canonical.launchpad.interfaces.GPGVerificationError -- is that what you wanted?
<niemeyer> Hummm..
<niemeyer>     cur.execute(sql) # Will die on a bad patch.
<niemeyer> psycopg.ProgrammingError: ERROR:  column "owner" contains null values
<kiko> DIE
<niemeyer> Yes, it's dead.. :)
<ddaa> mh?
<ddaa> is that something I need to worry about?
<Kinnison> jamesh: sorry, if you said anything, I missed it. gnome-terminal went arse-over-tit
<niemeyer> ddaa: Only if you want to..
<ddaa> then I won't
<Kinnison> hey keybuk
<Keybuk> heyhey
<Kinnison> SteveA: Do you agree with jamesh that the GPGVerificationError should be in canonical.launchpad.interfaces.gpghandler rather than canonical.launchpad.utilities.gpghandler ?
<SteveA_> yes i do
<Kinnison> okay, I'll do that
<Kinnison> thanks
* Kinnison just wanted confirmation
<Kinnison> it seemed odd to me
<SteveA_> anyone implementing the interface needs to be able to use the error
<SteveA_> so the interface depends on the error class
<Kinnison> right
<niemeyer> ddaa: Branch sprint--0 is up and running..
<ddaa> running?
<ddaa> you mean belly-crawling, right?
<cprov> SteveA: hi, do you have some time today for review "dapper-open" related changes ? 
<niemeyer> ddaa: Heheh :)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: set language and text direction in translation forms.  Fixes bug #74, r=lifeless (patch-2620: james.henstridge@canonical.com)
<SteveA_> cprov: yes, i will have
<cprov> SteveA_: great, please, let me know when you are able to do it: 3 branches,  2nd pass builddUI, nominatedarchindep (small code and check spec language) and gzip-buildlog
<cprov> SteveA_: thanks in advance.
<Kinnison> SteveA_: I'm only punting cprov on stuff needed for dapper-open now, so it'd be nice if the review team were aware that anything cprov or I ask for is likely to be critical
<SteveA_> Kinnison: okay
<Kinnison> Also, mark will be landing a huge package UI overhaul at some point
<Kinnison> that's kinda important too
<cprov> stub: ping 
<stub> cprov: pong
<cprov> stub: didn't you approve my nominatedarchindep DB patch sometime last week ?
<stub> yes
<cprov> stub: PendingReviews says the opposite, may I repair it ? 
<stub> yes please ;)
<cprov> stub: will do, thank you ;)
<Kinnison> I take it that GPGKey.owner == the literal owner, rather than some db object owner?
<jamesh> cprov: did you mean to add the branches I just removed back to PendingReviews? :)
<jamesh> Kinnison: it would be the database person who claimed the key
<jamesh> Kinnison: (who would have proved their ownership by decrypting a mail sent to them)
<Kinnison> cool, so it's exactly who I want
<stub> Kinnison: As far as I'm aware, yes. Feel free to stick in a comment clarifying and confirming this
<Kinnison> stub: if I have time
* Kinnison goes back to frantic coding
<cprov> jamesh: sorry ? did you had the locks .. was using editmoin .. let's check
<gneuman> SteveA
<cprov> jamesh: ohh, sorry, I did the mess, will you repair or should I ?
<bradb> BjornT: hey dude, just so you know: it doesn't look like anyone responded to your review request for PBR yet. I wasn't too anxious to nag anyone for it last week either, because I was plenty busy with my own patches, unfortunately.
<jamesh> cprov: no problem.  I just redid the edit
<cprov> jamesh: right, I apologize myself .. 
<kiko> so before each standalone pagetest runs do we reset the database?
<janimo> jblack, ping
<SteveA_> bug 2946
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #2946: System error when renaming a product to the same name of a existing product. Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: neuman, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2946
<SteveA_> bug 2908
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #2908: Trying to insert or change a poll option with same name causes crash! Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2908
<SteveA_> Seveas: this rocks, man
<kiko> matsubara, didn't you fix the second bug there, 2908?
<gneuman> kiko
<SteveA_> i'm talking with gneuman about them
<gneuman> yep
<carlos> stub, did you updated production already with latest code?
<stub> carlos: yes
<carlos> stub, ok, thank you
<matsubara> nope, gneuman is fixing it
<kiko> okay
<BjornT> bradb: yeah, i saw that you were busy, landing a patch which conflicted with mine ;)
* bradb is resolving conflicts here too
<bradb> It is interesting to note though that, in the absense of nagging, the patch didn't get reviewed.
<kiko> absence.
<bradb> that too
<bradb> my spell checker is set to fr right now, so every word's a spelling mistake :P
* bradb does something about that
<kiko> is there a trick with pagetests when it refuses to match on what you supply?
<bradb> sometimes
<kiko> it's hard to understand why it fails -- the mental model suggested is violated severely upon failure
<sabdfl> salgado: ok, it's time for our first ubuntu vote
<sabdfl> it's a vote for ubuntu-dev
<sabdfl> how do i set it up?
<salgado> sabdfl, in people/ubuntu-dev/+polls there should be a link to create a new poll
<SteveA_> kiko: there's a fundamental problem in doctest
<SteveA_> kiko: that is, there is totally separate code that does the checking and presents the output
<kiko> SteveA_, tell me more about it -- I might just give up here.
<kiko> I see.
<SteveA_> kiko: so, if there are any discrepencies between the algorithms of each
<SteveA_> you get problems
<SteveA_> because part 1 fails the test, and part 2 gives you perfect output for example
<SteveA_> the solution: make the same code paths do both jobs
<kiko> SteveA_, or have a single codepath? :)
<SteveA_> yeah
<kiko> ok
<kiko> meanwhile what should I do with a test that should succeed but fails?
<stub> Kinnison: What happens if we don't run Gina today or this week?
<Kinnison> If a gina run is not complete by Monday, we can't open dapper
<SteveA_> kiko: send me the details for analysis, perhaps...
<kiko> SteveA_, okay, good idea. I'll commit with these sections omitted and then send you the full file.
<SteveA_> okay
<kiko> SteveA_, think you can comment on my top-failures report now?
<SteveA_> the last time we did this, it was really weird
<SteveA_> because i couldn't reproduce it, and then later you couldn't either
<SteveA_> kiko: did you mail it to the list?
<stub> Kinnison: And that would be bad? (I'm not on the distro team remember - I'm not sure what the actual fallout is)
<kiko> SteveA_, I thought I did -- it was a reply to your email
<SteveA_> okay.  i can't get mail just at the moment
<SteveA_> will be doing so shortly
<Kinnison> stub: Very simply, the distro team are idle until dapper is open
<Kinnison> stub: Do you block the entire team
<Kinnison> s/Do/So/
<stub> ok ;-)
<kiko> SteveA_, yeah, but this time it's a stabler error
<kiko> SteveA_, is the database reset every time you run a standalone pagetest?
<SteveA_> it should be
<SteveA_> if not, it's a bug
<kiko> it is
<SteveA_> although, all the standalone tests are in one story, i think
<SteveA_> which is not ideal
<SteveA_> althoughalthough i'm not sure
<kiko> salgado, sent patches.
<zyga> mpt: hi
<kiko> cprov, can you grant me access to bug 1457 please?
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<mpt> hi zyga
<kiko> bradb, bug 3059
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3059: I am unable to view bug 1457 because targetname is not available to pagetitle. Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3059
<mpt> wow, baz diff took 40 minutes
<zyga> mpt: I was asking carlos about the possibility of chanigng layout of translation pages
<mpt> zyga: in what way?
<zyga> mpt: the idea is: move all the stuff from side columns into a box at the top of the page
<mpt> sounds good so far
<zyga> mpt: use full horizontal space available for translations
<zyga> mpt: put msgid in one column
<jamesh> mpt: hard linking the tree should speed that up (but can cause problems if you aren't using fl-cow)
<zyga> mpt: put msgstr as a textarea in another column
<mpt> jamesh: what's fl-cow?
<jamesh> hard linking just the patch logs would probably speed things up without needing fl-cow though
<zyga> this solves problems with longish msgid when it's hard to scroll back and forth to read both things
<bradb> kiko: Thanks, I'll take the bug. I'll try to fix it today.
<jamesh> mpt: a little shared library that implements "copy on write" links
<mpt> zyga: where would the suggestions and translations from elsewhere go?
* bradb wonders why Safari doesn't seem to respect rb labels
<zyga> mpt: put suggestions beneath both items and provide a button that replaces current textarea content with suggestion
<kiko> bradb, it stops me from doing part of my work :)
<jamesh> mpt: so if a particular file has two file names, and you try to open it for editing, it breaks the link and copies the contents first
<zyga> mpt: require confirmation if textarea has been modified
<zyga> mpt: done :)
<bradb> kiko: I can do it after I land the sortorder widget patch.
<kiko> cool
<kiko> bradb, any clue why it happens?
<cprov> kiko: done, for 145[78] , check it out. 
<kiko> thanks
<cprov> kiko: no probs
<mpt> zyga: what do you mean "beneath both items"? As in, spanning both columns?
<zyga> mpt: exactly, yes
<zyga> mpt: in ugly-table-speak that's
<bradb> kiko: not entirely, but maybe
<kiko> it's weird
<zyga> <tr><td>msgids</td><td>msgstr</td></tr><tr><td colspan="2">suggestions and such</td></tr>
<kiko> bradb, I've unsubscribed
<bradb> kiko: might just be incorrect ZCML configuration. our ZCML config is currently, necessarily, fairly complicated for privacy
<kiko> bradb, to make sure you can reproduce the issue
<mpt> zyga: That would be a bit weird. But I agree, there should be more horizontal space and less vertical space for each item. I have a branch waiting for review that fixes that a little bit, and I'm hoping to work on it some more today
<zyga> mpt: is there any way to test experimental branches of rosetta?
<mpt> zyga: Not unless you're a Launchpad developer
<zyga> mpt: too bad
<mpt> or rather, not unless you're an *extremely patient* Launchpad developer
<zyga> :D
<zyga> mpt: I'm generally suggesting something that will be more less similar to kbabel/gtranslator that allow translators to focus on one message
<sabdfl> oh, jesus, salgado!
<sabdfl>     <h1 tal:content="context/proposition" />
<sabdfl> VERY IMPRESSIVE PROPOSITION TEXT WE'VE GOT THERE :-)
<sabdfl> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-dev/+poll/tb-nomination-mjg59-2005
<sabdfl> i'll fix the page and the portlets
<ddaa> stub: ping
<stub> ddaa: pong
<ddaa> regarding your XXX
<ddaa> you say: "We are getting NULL names!", I did not find anything in the production db that would cause null names to occur
<sabdfl> salgado: where is the sampledata url to find a proposition?
<stub> ddaa: We do on the sample data. If we don't have to worry about production, the XXX can go and the constraint reenabled.
<salgado> sabdfl, ooops. I guess me and mpt haven't thought there would be a proposition that big. :)
<ddaa> you say: "Confirm this is OK!" (setting manifestentry.changeset to NULL and removing some foreign key constraints). On the production data, no update is needed as the changeset-foreignkey constraint are not exercised.
<salgado> sabdfl, I don't understand your question. you want to find a proposition?
<stub> ddaa: We have to drop the constraint, or we can't drop the columns that the constraint references.
<ddaa> But I do not understand why you are dropping the manifestentry_branch_fk constraint. I guess that's because of the table renaming, so I can recreate that constraint after the table is changed.
<sabdfl> salgado: yes, i am changing the page, and want to be able to view sampledata
<ddaa> stub: right, but you do "update manifestentry set changeset=NULL" that's noop on the current data. I'd be adept at putting an "assert" sort of thing here to be sure we can drop changeset.branch without invalidating anything.
<sabdfl> salgado: don't touch those pages, please, or we will conflict
<stub> ddaa: ok. I only tested it against the sample data.
<salgado> sabdfl, oh, you want to know for what teams we have polls? if so, they're all registered for the name17 team
<kiko> sabdfl, gneuman already has patches on testing those pages..
<salgado> http://localhost:8086/people/name17/+polls
<mpt> salgado: Don't blame me for this, https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BasicVoting#head-d7a83410dc7aa45df274ce536fe3c374cc370159 shows quite clearly that the proposition text is in normal font while the poll name is a heading
<ddaa> stub: okay, I imagine in this area, theory is significantly different from reality. I'll be fixing the sampledata somehow in my branch today.
<kiko> mpt, share the blame, you should have QA'd the result.
<sabdfl> guys, this UI is terrible. here are some comments
<mpt> true, I never looked at it
<kiko> sabdfl, via email?
<ddaa> niemeyer will help me with fixing anything causes hct go bonkers
<sabdfl>  - the proposition is a long piece of text. the title is a header. use them that way
<sabdfl> kiko: no, here, and now, you guys can turn them into email
<sabdfl> and don't touch those pages till my changes land please
<sabdfl> i'm rearranging the layout of the PT and don't want conflicts EVERYWHERE
<ddaa> stub: thanks for your prompt help, I hope we can get niemeyer unblocked by tonight :)
<stub> ddaa: revoking the manifestentry_branch_fk constraint might have been a mistake. Comment it out, and if it runs, keep it that way.
<ddaa> stub: ack
<sabdfl> so, the terminology of "options" is poor
<sabdfl> what's a name, then a "short name"?
<sabdfl> why is the "show all options" item a separate page? why not just have that on the core page?
<sabdfl> why is there no ability to edit the poll and proposition?
<sabdfl> at least, before voting starts
<kiko> there actually is a poll/+edit
<kiko> it's currently untested and broken, which is why gneuman had written tests
<stub> Kinnison: would it be fair to run {warty,hoary,breezy} once a week and {*-updates,*-security} daily?
<salgado> the "Show all options" should be labeled "Edit options", as the options are already listed in the main page. my fault
<Kinnison> once we've released breezy, you only want to run warty,hoary,breezy once
<Kinnison> since they don't change
<sabdfl> salgado: except that they are BADLY listed
<Kinnison> and just take *AGES*
<sabdfl> only the name is listed
<sabdfl> the option should have a name and title
<Kinnison> We want to run -updates and -security regularly. Perhaps even once per hour
<sabdfl> for heavens sake, everything else uses that convention, why does this not?
<Kinnison> or we may only want to run them on-demand
<Kinnison> best to ask pitti and elmo about that
<sabdfl> why is the proposition in the details portlet?
<sabdfl> why does the details portlet not have the date ending of the vote?
<salgado> because it hasn't opened yet
<sabdfl> that's dumb - somebody looking at it needs to know when it opens, and when it closes
<salgado> I did that because in the list of polls for a team, the mockup only display the close dates of polls that are already open
<sabdfl> that's equally dumb
<sabdfl> guys, don't get too fancy with sometimes displaying one bit, sometimes another bit of information
<sabdfl> keep it simple
<sabdfl> kiko: /+edit is indeed borken
<sabdfl> so, i take it there is no page test
<kiko> <kiko> there actually is a poll/+edit
<kiko> <kiko> it's currently untested and broken, which is why gneuman had written tests
<sabdfl> mpt: did you read the above?
<kiko> I was in the process of merging these tests now, but I've given up
<sabdfl> will the POLL even work?
<salgado> yes, I do have a lot of tests for that
<mpt> sabdfl: yes, I need to add the closing date to not-yet-open polls, and then go through the rest of the pages to make them match the spec
<mpt> I hadn't looked at them yet, and should have
<sabdfl> mpt: ok. don't look at them till my stuff lands, ok? or look at them, make notes, but don't change till it lands
<sabdfl> thanks
<mpt> sure, I won't get to it today anyway
<sabdfl> salgado: which poll can i actually vote on in the sampledata to see those pages?
<salgado> sabdfl, you should be able to vote on any open poll from http://localhost:8086/people/name17/+polls
<salgado> (logged in as yourself)
<sabdfl> salgado: err.. i don't know my sampledata login!
<sabdfl> what's the password?
<salgado> sabdfl, test
<sabdfl> mark@hbd.com?
<salgado> yep
<sabdfl> salgado, mpt: all of the dancing around with showing the date of opening and closing differently depending on whether or not it is already open or clsed is CLASSIC waste of effort
<sabdfl> i'm sorry guys, i'm being harsh, but we don't have time for that
<sabdfl> there is so much to do, this should be straight:
<sabdfl> Opens: date
<sabdfl> Closes: date
<sabdfl> DONE
<sabdfl> instead we have 20 lines of TAL, which turns out to be broken for the initial case
<sabdfl> please don't do that any more
<sabdfl> mpt, salgado: please ack
<salgado> sabdfl, sure. I very much prefer keeping it like you suggested, but I was following the spec
<sabdfl> thanks. mpt?
<mpt> sabdfl: yes, as I said above, that needs fixing
<salgado> stub, what's "Oscar the grouch"?
<sabdfl> mpt: no, the part i am asking you not to repeat is the <if open> closes in: </if open> <if closed>closed on: </of closed> nonsense
<sabdfl> i know you like to do that stuff
<sabdfl> but we don't have the time now
<sabdfl> we are STILL trying to get a 1.0 out that is clean and consistent
<stub> salgado: What you are suggesting, except other datamaintenance stuff can be plugged in. See OscarTheGrouch on the wiki
<sabdfl> it takes hours and hours to get that polish right
<sabdfl> we do not need it for 1.0
<sabdfl> period
<salgado> stub, should I add it as a use case there?
<stub> salgado: I've  linked the spec to that bug and another one. If you have time to update the wiki page, sure. But the linkage is good enough for now.
<salgado> stub, cool. thank you
<mpt> sabdfl: That kind of stuff takes about 0.5% of my time, so not doing it isn't going to make a noticable difference (compared with, say, rf-on-bzr), but sure, I don't mind not doing it
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  remove unnecessary and awkward text from proposed membership page (bug 3022), and clean up the form layout (patch-2621: mpt@canonical.com)
<kiko> thanks jamesh 
<sabdfl> mpt: ok, thank you
<jordi> carlos: ping?
<jordi> carlos: I don't seem to be able to upload that gnomebaker sr.po that was posted to rosetta-users
<jordi> I seem to get a timeout
<SteveA> stub: any concerns with gina runs causing request timeouts?
<stub> SteveA: I can't remember how well behaved it is
<SteveA> what tables does it update the most often?
<stub> Hmmm.... looks like it will cause problems.
<stub> I don't know what tables it updates
<SteveA> so, not apparent from the security.cfg settings?
<carlos> jordi, how big is it?
<stub> nope.
<ddaa> Keybuk: ping
<Keybuk> ddaa: 'sup?
<stub> Lookking at this, I think I need to kill it and make it commit much more often before trying another run tomorrow.
<Kinnison> stub: gina can be told how often to commit
<stub> Kinnison: Only by increasing the spam it produces because it is tied into the countdown option. I think I did that but thought it had been fixed.
* Kinnison would very much like to see the 'spam' it produces
<Kinnison> how do I get it?
<stub> Subsribe to the relevant topics in the launchpad-error-reports mailing list.
<ddaa> Keybuk: There an issue with ManifestEntry
<ddaa> it was using a foreign key constraint to Revision(id, branch)
<ddaa> but now Revisions no longer have branches
<ddaa> The same issue applies to ArchConfigEntry, BTW
<Diablo-D3> hey
<ddaa> Keybuk: any idea how to restore the constraint?
<Kinnison> stub: who owns that list?
<Diablo-D3> can I file bugs on launchpad using malone?
<stub> I do
<jordi> carlos: 20k
<carlos> jordi, it makes no sense...
<Kinnison> Diablo-D3: yes, visit https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bugs
<carlos> SteveA, stub ?
<Keybuk> ddaa: is this change part of the landing of your namespace changes?
<SteveA> hello carlos
<Kinnison> stub: can you approve my subscription?
<Keybuk> or was this just some random change someone made?
<ddaa> Keybuk: that's part of the branchdatastorage mess, yes
<jordi> carlos: worked now
<carlos> SteveA, jordi got a timeout uploading a 20K file 
<SteveA> just now?
<jordi> carlos: I got it 4 times in a row
<SteveA> perhaps gina is to blame
<jordi> SteveA: 20 mins ago
<stub> Gina is now dead
<ddaa> Keybuk: the reasoning behind that is that revision can now be shared between branches, what a branch owns is a RevisionNumber
<SteveA> jordi: try again
<Keybuk> ddaa: if it's part of your "make the Arch* all look like baz-ng" changes; don't worry about it, because those bits of ManifestEntry have changed totally for the baz-ng version
<stub> As of just a few minutes ago
<jordi> carlos: what's the url for sr@Latin in launchpad?
<Keybuk> when we land the baz-ng version of HCT, the problem will go away
<ddaa> Keybuk: thanks, I shall promptly forget the issue
<Diablo-D3> hrm
<Kinnison> Diablo-D3: what problem are you having?
<ddaa> Keybuk: what have we just been talking about by the way???
<Diablo-D3> how do tag a bug as a feature request?
<Keybuk> that's still waiting on lifeless to decide how to add bzrlib to launchpad
<Keybuk> (as it's in a baz-ng branch, not a baz one)
<jordi> carlos: ie, https://launchpad.net/products/gnomebaker/+series/main/+pots/gnomebaker/sr/+upload, but for a sr@Latn file
<Diablo-D3> Kinnison: hey, you're everywhere!
<ddaa> Keybuk: the problem also is that the sampledata is affected
<carlos> jordi, we don't have yet a way to handle them directly, you will need to upload it as a tarball and I think you will need to upload also the .pot file or the tarball will be discarded (it's a limitation in our system, need to add full support for pofiles with variants in the name=
<ddaa> Keybuk: so your test suite likely is affected
<ddaa> so we need to know how to fix it, well, niemeyer needs to know :)
<Keybuk> like I said, probably won't effect the bzr-ng version :p
<Keybuk> that uses Branch + RevisionNumber
<ddaa> RevisionNumber is transient
<ddaa> and branch is fk'ed by revisionnumber
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  expose can_{encrypt,sign,certify,authenticate} attributes on IPymeKey (patch-2622: james.henstridge@canonical.com)
<jordi> carlos: oh. So how does rosetta handle a language with two encodings?
<Keybuk> define "transient" ?
<jordi> carlos: just upoading the "sr" file is not enough I assume?
<Keybuk> RevisionNumber is a table that refers to a particular revision, right?
<ddaa> i.e. I want to de able to delete all the revision numbers of a branch when updating it if I find that the branch was replaced with something with a completely different history
<Keybuk> so when combined with Branch, it refers to a particular revision in a particular branch
<Keybuk> do I mean Revision?
<Keybuk> and not RevisionNumber?
<Keybuk> I haven't the code on this machine, it's on the desktop
<carlos> jordi, no, if you upload the sr@Latn.po inside a tarball using the .pot upload form, it will be imported to sr@Latn's po file
<carlos> jordi, but we don't show it in our UI
<Keybuk> it keys the one that's the uuid, not the "revno"
<jordi> nod
<ddaa> Revision is more reliable. But it's not really something you can checkout...
<Keybuk> why not?
<ddaa> the one with the uuid is Revision
<ddaa> because you checkout a revision from a Branch
<Keybuk> ok, so it pairs a Revision and Branch
<jordi> carlos: I'm fetching a pot file
<Keybuk> I knew it was something like that <g>
<ddaa> What you _can_ checkout is RevisionNumber, but it's not reliable.
<Keybuk> why can't I check out a Branch/Revision pair?
<Keybuk> Revision has the uuid, and Branch has the accessor for the URL
<ddaa> Because you have no guarantee that the branch that used to contain that revision contains it now.
<Keybuk> that's what the contstraint is for
<Keybuk> (there's an equivalent constraint in the new table)
<ddaa> The constraint is trouble for me.
<Keybuk> that's your problem :p
<ddaa> No, that's our problem.
<Keybuk> you can't break existing Manifests
<Keybuk> you can update them to refer to the new details, but you can't take away the history that was there
<ddaa> There's nothing in existing manifests that references a changeset (aka. revision in the new schema)
<Keybuk> "sorry, you can no longer checkout foo 1.0" is not a viable answer
<Keybuk> huh?  all of them do
<Keybuk> the sampledata is just screwy
<ddaa> Keybuk: if you want to checkout a given uuid you need to ask the supermirror to save them for you.
<Keybuk> all ManifestEntry currently reference both branch+changeset
<ddaa> not in the production database
<Keybuk> there's no Manifests in the production database
<Keybuk> (at least there shouldn't be)
<Keybuk> because we've not imported anything into the production syste,
<ddaa> there is some netapplet stuff
<Keybuk> that's bogus sampledata that shouldn't be there
<ddaa> so we have a problem
<ddaa> my constraint is
<SteveA> carlos, jordi: did it work?
<Keybuk> launchpad_hct=> select count(*) from manifestentry where branch is not null and changeset is null;
<Keybuk>      0
<Keybuk> launchpad_hct=> select count(*) from manifestentry where branch is not null and changeset is not null;
<Keybuk>   5139
<ddaa> "When taxiing a third party branch, the branch (url) may have been replaced by something with completely different history, so I need to be able to remove all the revisionnumbers"
<Keybuk> no, you need to just create new Branch records
<Keybuk> DELETE is verboten
<Keybuk> if the URL contains a different branch, it's a different Branch
<jordi> SteveA: the upload? I'm waiting for my token
<Keybuk> the supermirror should contain both branches, one for historic interest, the other for current interest
<jordi> I need a pot file to upload po files
<ddaa> I cannot create a new branch record. A branch record for an outside branch is something that is registered by the user in launchpad.
<Keybuk> if there is a Manifest depending on information in that Branch, they can't delete it
<jordi> ah, here it is
<Keybuk> because there may be developers doing work based on it
<ddaa> Keybuk: I think understand what you want, but it's NOT the data model we defined in London.
<Keybuk> then your data model is wrong, and we'll need to fix it
<Keybuk> sadly I wasn't there that week
<Keybuk> HCT is the principal and primary user of Branch/Revision records
<ddaa> currently yes
<Keybuk> we wouldn't even have them in the database if HCT wasn't using them
<ddaa> when the sprint stuff is landed, branches and revision will be used by launchpad webapp
<Keybuk> only because of HCT
<ddaa> for display purpose and to generate all sorts of interesting stats
<Keybuk> you cannot delete historic data that 
<Keybuk> is in use
<ddaa> The user can.
<Keybuk> it must be preserved
<Keybuk> sure, they can on their machine
<Keybuk> but in our system, it must be preserved
<ddaa> It must certainly be preserved.
<Keybuk> if it's referenced by a Manifest, it's in a source package or tarball that's in the wild
<Keybuk> so you can't drop it from the database
<Keybuk> or the super-mirror, for that matter
<ddaa> Agreed.
<ddaa> I suppose so.
<Keybuk> so if you find a different branch history at the URL to last time, you should treat it as a different branch and just add new records
<Keybuk> you can alter the URL for the branch to point to something like /+historic/joebloggs/DATE or something
<Keybuk> (old branch, that is)
<ddaa> Keybuk: do you understand what is my problem?
<Keybuk> yes
<Keybuk> I think so, anyway
<ddaa> So, the situation is that niemeyer is blocked on the schema being stabilised.
<Keybuk> we pull from a third-party branch, at a given URL
<ddaa> And I'm hard pressed for doing python imports.
<Keybuk> and today we discover the branch there has nothing to do with what was there (and recorded in the db) yesterday
<Keybuk> is that about right?
<ddaa> Right.
<Keybuk> so when that happens, I suggest that we rename the URL for the old Branch (still keeping it on the supermirror) and import the new branch as a new branch
<Keybuk> that way we have both the historic user's branch on the mirror, and the current state
<ddaa> So I'd like you to discuss the issue with lifeless, I'll publish the current state of by db work in a matter of minutes, and come with a resolution.
<Keybuk> which actually is a cool service, when the user discovers they rsync'd over the top of the wrong branch and lost it, they can reclaim it from our mirror
<ddaa> That would be nice.
<Keybuk> and then you won't break the ME constraint, because the old Branch and Revision records will still be there -- just the url of the old Branch will have changed to something else
<SteveA> ddaa: the object you get to at $person/+branch/+junk/whatever is an IBranch ?
<ddaa> I would just like you to work with lifeless to change the model we designed in london so you are happy. So the schema is essentially stable and niemeyer can start working. And so I can work on the python import instead of bouncing between you and lifeless.
<ddaa> Keybuk: do we have a deal?
<SteveA> ddaa: and if so, is the IBranch.owner the $person ?
<ddaa> SteveA: first question: yes
<ddaa> SteveA: second question... mh... the $person will be the IBranch.author if it's not None or the IBranch.owner.
<SteveA> it will be IBranch.author, unless .author is None, in which case .owner ?
<ddaa> I need to check, actually...
<Keybuk> ddaa: the model in London (db schema wise) was fine
<ddaa> Keybuk: obviously, it's not
<Keybuk> I think you misunderstand me
<Keybuk> the database model, as in the SQL, is fine
<Keybuk> you have an assumed usage model, which may not be
<ddaa> My assumed usage model is backed by launchpad webapp code.
<ddaa> I understand you want a layer of indirection.
<ddaa> Between the user-visible url and the actual branch
<ddaa> but it's not there
<Keybuk> do I?
<Keybuk> I don't think I do
<Keybuk> because I need the URL too
<Keybuk> so they need to be different for different Branches
<ddaa> you want a branch (the thing that is registered, subscribed to, commented on by a user in launchpad) to refer to multiple history lines, with only one which is current
<ddaa> stuff that needs to checkout specific revision needs to handle history lines
<ddaa> but the stuff that lives in the webapp must not go away because the branch owner backed out some revisions
<Keybuk> no I don't
<Keybuk> I want multiple history lines to have different Branch objects
<Keybuk> much simpler that way
<Keybuk> the user than just sees multiple branches for them
<ddaa> Registry needs an object that is stable even if the branch owner backs out some history
<Keybuk> there's meta-data in the object, so you can make it say "here's the branch we mirrored yesterday before you stamped over the top of it" or whatever
<Keybuk> why?
<Keybuk> why just one?
<Keybuk> make person->branch 1-to-many
<Keybuk> because I can't think of a single thing I just have one branch for
<ddaa> that's already covered
<ddaa> it's $person/$product/$branch-name
<ddaa> the issue is that branch-name may refer to incompatible histories at different points in time
<Keybuk> why?
<Keybuk> if you have multiple Branches, you can have a different branch-name for each
<ddaa> the branch name is specified by the user on registration
<Keybuk> so when you "import over the top" you create a new Branch record, and rename the old one
<Keybuk> it can also be specified by your automatic system
<Keybuk> old_branch.name = old_branch.name + "-pre-" + date
<ddaa> this stuff is _not_ interesting to show in launchpad
<ddaa> at least not right now
<ddaa> it's a different feature
<SteveA> ddaa: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileUJXuWj.html   untested.  that's the basic idea.
<Keybuk> IF when importing a new branch, you discover that the history doesn't match that already recorded
<Keybuk> 1) rename the old branch, and adjust any meta-data to indicate that it's historic
<Keybuk> 2) add a new Branch record with the appropriate data
<Keybuk> 3) import new Revision etc. onto the new Branch
<Keybuk> you have a branch_status field in your table, that could get a HISTORIC schema entry
<SteveA> bug 3053 please, ubugtu
<Ubugtu> Error: 'please' is not a valid bug id.
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<SteveA> bug 3053, ubugtu
<Ubugtu> (bug <abbreviation> <number>) -- Look up bug <number> in the bugzilla associated with <abbreviation>.
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<SteveA> bug 3053
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<Keybuk> bug ubuntu 3053
<Ubugtu> Ubuntu Bugzilla bug #3053: console-terminus package is not in the Ubuntu CD Product: Ubuntu, Component: debian-cd, Severity: major, Assigned to: cjwatson@ubuntu.com, Status: RESOLVED, Resolution: FIXED http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3053
<Keybuk> bug malone 3053
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<Keybuk> *shrug*
<Keybuk> something like that
<SteveA> bradb: i'm getting an errer https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/3053
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<Keybuk> and bradb, your bot appears to be replying to anything with bug 1234 in the text :p
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<bradb> SteveA: kiko reported the bug and I took it
<sabdfl> carlos: do you have a handle on the issues in "Translations (some/all?) weren't updated in 20051010?"?
<carlos> sabdfl, I was a bit busy with language packs and talking with pitti so I started with that but had to leave to be concentrated with language packs in general
<sabdfl> carlos: ok, could you give me a status update before you wrap up today?
<carlos> sabdfl, I will not leave today until all know issues are fixed unless I'm really unlucky...
<carlos> so yes, I will give you an update
<sabdfl> :-)
<sabdfl> i'll be here
<carlos> ok
<sabdfl> is anybody else having trouble adding files to the librarian?
<sabdfl> canonical.librarian.storage.DuplicateFileIDError: 37
<sabdfl> ring a bell for anybody?
<sabdfl> no way its a duplicate file
<carlos> sabdfl, I have seen that error
<Kinnison> sabdfl: are you uploading to a database, with a librarian root which is not clean?
<carlos> kiko-fud, isn't it the error you got some days ago?
<sabdfl> i don't know... Kinnison, how do i tell?
<SteveA> carlos: are you going to need more code review today?
<dda1> Gah... network failure
<carlos> If you think the update I sent you is ready to be merged, nothing more
<SteveA> with changes after our discussion, it is fine
<carlos> SteveA, the other changes are not urgent and will take a bit more to be ready
<SteveA> ok
<carlos> but should be ready today so I will submit another review
<SteveA> kiko-fud: where's that branch for me to debug?
<carlos> request
<carlos> SteveA, thank you
<ddaa> airport routers are crap
<ddaa> shiny pretty crap
<SteveA> ddaa: did you look at the branch traversal stuff?  do you get what is going on there?
<sabdfl> Kinnison: how do i know if the librarian root is "not clean"?
<ddaa> SteveA: looking
<sabdfl> spiv: ^? help
<kiko-fud> SteveA, still merging fixes :-)
<ddaa> SteveA: actually I was lying, the person in the canonical url is the owner, as the branch.zcml showed
<SteveA> sabdfl: try rm -rf /var/tmp/fatsam*
<SteveA> ddaa: okay.  well, you'll know what to do.
<SteveA> you can also leave the canonical url defined as in the zcml, if it is that simple.
<ddaa> SteveA: okay...
<ddaa> I'm not sure what the "path" and "inside" properties in BranchUrlData are about.
<kiko> sabdfl, btw, matsubara has a question for you
<sabdfl> SteveA: it worked
<sabdfl> matsubara: fire away
<SteveA> any canonical url has a section of the path, and an object that is relative to
<SteveA> sabdfl: maybe you had some test run that failed catastrophically eariler
<ddaa> okay, I understand
<matsubara> i send it on private
<matsubara> Hello sabdfl, I'm having a problem with bug #2895, which two distinct product series have a release with the same name each. At the Product Overview, the releases links, points to the same place: /products/openkore/1.6.3 which causes a system error.  Do you know how the traversal should be in this case?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #2895: Releases with the same directory name causes an error Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Diogo Matsubara, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2895
<ddaa> SteveA: thanks a lot
<sabdfl> SteveA: thanks v much ;-)
<SteveA> depending when you land this, there will also be breadcrumbs and other url-definition changes to consider.  but we can get to them later. 
<kiko> sabdfl, do you know if traversal for releasies should be done under +series?
<sabdfl> kiko: there used to be a unique (product, version) on productrelease
<sabdfl> so a release number was uniq
<sabdfl> and therefor traversal should work
<kiko> that explains the traversal
<sabdfl> it looks like we will just have to go product/series/release
<kiko> this constraint doesn't seem to exist
<kiko> I see
<sabdfl> no, it's been dropped
<kiko> I asked stub to add a constraint for releases being unique in series now
<kiko> so that's explained
<sabdfl> so /products/mozilla/1.7/1.7.5 is going to have to be it
<kiko> drop the +series?
<kiko> there's currently a +series in the URL
<sabdfl> its pointless if its always required
<kiko> do you know why the constraint was dropped?
<kiko> did it break in some real-world situation?
<sabdfl> the only reason to have a +foo is if you have a default traversal to X, and you want to jump to foo's instead
<sabdfl> i think when we made productseries NOT NULL, product was dropped from productrelease
<kiko> I'd find it very confusing to have two FF 1.7.0 releases, one from each series
<sabdfl> and so the constraint was dropped
<sabdfl> it's a bug, so its allowed to be confusing
<kiko> lol
<kiko> should we just readd the constraint, then?
<SteveA> it should be clear from looking at the Navigation class if there is a default traversal
<SteveA> it will have a traverse() method, or derive from GetitemNavigation
<carlos> so, is gina being running on production??
<SteveA> not this second
<kiko> soon
<SteveA> are you seeing timeouts?
<carlos> kiko, wasn't stub's email the confirmation that it's running?
<SteveA> it was running
<SteveA> and then we had a discussion about whether its running would cause requests to timeout
<SteveA> and stu realized it would
<SteveA> so he's going to fix that
<SteveA> then it will run again
<Diablo-D3> subscription to projects feature request: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/3067
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3067: "Soft" Subscription to Projects Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Wishlist, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3067
<Diablo-D3> er, woah
<Diablo-D3> a malone bug bot
<SteveA> mpt: ping
<carlos> ok
<Diablo-D3> where can I buy one of these?
<SteveA> mpt: i have a question about the breadcrumbs.  actually, i have two questions.
<kiko> Diablo-D3, Seveas will sell you one for a mere U$19.95
<Diablo-D3> lol
<SteveA> mpt: the first is, the spec says a breadcrumb has text.  does it also have a summary tooltip?  an icon?  a specific target other than the default page for that thing?
<SteveA> mpt: the second question is, will you ever want to include markup within a breadcrumb, like we needed to with menu link titles?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  disable warning (patch-2623: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<kiko> sabdfl, should we just add the constraint back?
<SteveA> cprov: those reviews you want me to do... are they on the pending-reviews page?
<mpt> mpt: I'm pretty sure the answers to your questions are all "no"
<kiko> he meant SteveA 
<mpt> er yes, SteveA
* mpt stares at his tab-completing fingers
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> this makes the API very simple
<Kinnison> mpt: Your tab-completion fingers are more screwwy than zsh
<kiko> we'll just have to forgive him this once Kinnison 
* Kinnison thinks mpt is deserving of much forgiveness considering how much love he gives to launchpad
* bradb & # lunch
<Diablo-D3> anonymous never forgives!... er, wait, wrong channel
<mpt> hum
<mpt> jamesh: A person's calendar isn't handled in person.zcml, so I can't just chuck the person details portlet in there to be consistent with the other person facets. Can you fix that?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: r=kiko Fix for bug 965: Homepage url without http:// breaks. Fixes validator to raise a proper error message, and adds validator and tests for URL-type fields. Patch by Diogo Matsubara <matsubara@async.com.br> (patch-2624: matsubara@async.com.br, christian.reis@canonical.com)
<sabdfl> kiko: i don't think we can add the constraint now we don't have a product field in productrelease
<sabdfl> not easily, but stub may know
<sabdfl> so, yes, if stub can do it without invoking triggers :-)
<kiko> sabdfl, are triggers bad? :)
<sabdfl> kiko: GUNS dude, GUNS
<kiko> hmmm. I think it should be possible. matsubara, can you email stub now and ask if it's possible to add/change the constraint?
<sabdfl> does anybody here have RO access to production db?
<kiko> yes
<kiko> me
<sabdfl> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-dev/+poll/tb-nomination-mjg59-2005/
<kiko> SteveA does too AFAIK
<sabdfl> can you tell me what date that closes?
<kiko> I can try
<kiko> sabdfl, my emperor access hasn't been finalized, I see
<kiko> psql -h emperor launchpad_prod
<kiko> psql: FATAL:  IDENT authentication failed for user "kiko"
* kiko bothers stub
<kiko> SteveA?
<SteveA> i have access to the production servers on gangotri
<kiko> but not to launchpad_prod?
<SteveA> that gives me indirect access to emperor's database, but i'd rather not use it
<kiko> does it?
<SteveA> it must do
<kiko> hmmm
<SteveA> i have access as the user that runs the production launchpads
<kiko> I asked for ro access
<kiko> oh
<kiko> I see
<SteveA> but, it's a hack
<SteveA> i don't intend to use it
<SteveA> i have no "legitimate" access to the databases
<Seveas> launchpad auto-generated bad wikinames for my team (dutchteam) and I cannot change them...
<\sh> sabdfl: the text on the voting page is a bit too big ;)
<salgado> kiko, the patch in https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/guilherme.salgado@canonical.com/launchpad--shipit-searching--0/filtered-diff has both request pages merged, as you suggested
<SteveA> mpt: ping
<mpt> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> so, in the hierarchy spec, you have 
<SteveA> #
<SteveA>     *
<SteveA>       Launchpad > People
<SteveA> #
<SteveA>  /people
<SteveA>     *
<SteveA>       Launchpad > People
<SteveA> rather
<SteveA> at /people we have an IPersonSet content object
<SteveA> this object has no facet menu of its own registered
<SteveA> it uses the ILaunchpadRoot facet menu
<SteveA> as you can see by going to the URL /people, and seeing where the facet menu links go
<SteveA> so, its breadcrumb is not displayed
<SteveA> i propose a different rule for displaying breadcrumbs
<SteveA> that is, the breadcrumb is displayed if it is defined
<SteveA> that way, people can define them for those things where it should be defined
<SteveA> and not define them for things where it shouldn't
<SteveA> if these happen to coincide with where facet menus are registered, then all the better
<SteveA> do you think that is okay?
<RWG> I open up X-Chat, almose every channel I join someone says my name
<salgado> kiko, what are these changes you did in the main template for?
<kiko> salgado, just deindenting
* SteveA awaits an answer of some kind from mpt
<mpt> oops, sorry
<mpt> SteveA: that sounds fine
<SteveA> okay, great
<SteveA> one more problem...
<SteveA>  /distros/ubuntu/hoary/+sources    Launchpad > Distributions > Ubuntu > 5.04 > Packages
<SteveA> mpt: the problem here is that +sources isn't an object at all
<SteveA> or, if it is, it won't be in the future
<SteveA> hmm, it's a SourcePackageSet now, which is really a SubSet
<SteveA> but it should become just a stepthrough('+sources') traversal, with a page registered, or a redirect or something
<SteveA> so...
<SteveA> i guess we need special breadcrumbs for stepthrough urls sometimes.
<SteveA> although, this would seem to go against what sabdfl said about URLs in brazil
<mpt> +sources should be a page providing list/search for source packages, right?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> well
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> and +source/  would be used as the stepthrough namespace for traversing to source packages
<carlos> SteveA, what's exactly the 'marker' you talk about in your review?
<carlos> because the _marker variable is just an empty list that is used to compare other variables
<SteveA> carlos: it is typically a unique object that is used as a default value when you make a method call
<mpt> SteveA: that's unfortunate, but it doesn't alter what the breadcrumbs should be
<mpt> SteveA: they should be "Packages" for both
<carlos> SteveA, hmm ok, it fits the definition
<SteveA> carlos: it is used so that you can detect None coming back from a method call.
<SteveA> carlos: so, marker = object()  is the best thing to use for this.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> it's used inside a class, so I suppose is better if I move it inside that class instead of being global for all the file, right?
<SteveA> mpt: so, for http://localhost:8086/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+sources  we should have Launchpad >> Distributions >> Ubuntu >> 5.04 >> Packages
<kiko-afk> okay, need to skip out, catch you all later
<SteveA> mpt: so, for http://localhost:8086/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+source/evolution  we should have Launchpad >> Distributions >> Ubuntu >> 5.04 >> Packages
<SteveA> in the first case, "Packages" links to /distros/ubuntu/hoary/+sources
<SteveA> in the second case, "Packages" links to /distros/ubuntu/hoary/+source, which redirects to +sources
<mpt> yes
<SteveA> this is a pain in the arse ;-)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Removes useless hints (bug 1244), and fixes remaining hints, from calendar forms. Also fixes Launchpad-wide 'An error occured' message. (patch-2625: mpt@canonical.com)
<mpt> er, hang on
<SteveA> (right now, today, both are +sources, btw)
<mpt> http://localhost:8086/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+source/evolution should be Launchpad >> Distributions >> Ubuntu >> 5.04 >> Packages >> evolution
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> that is a minor point
<SteveA> i need to think how to make this work
<kiko-afk> SteveA, can you convince perhaps sabdfl to revoke the instruction to do +source/+sources?
<mpt> SteveA: Well, you could persuade Mark to stop ... yes, what kiko-afk said
<kiko-afk> it's a lot of complexity for a trivial detail that nobody will appreciate
<kiko-afk> it's causing us already 404s in breadcrumbs 
<SteveA> that makes no difference to it
<SteveA> the main issue is that +source / +sources isn't going to be a content object
<mpt> switching between singular and plural might be grammatically correct, but it's bad UI for URL-hackers
<SteveA> so it doesn't have its own 'navigation' component
<kiko-afk> it's a sourcepackage set
<kiko-afk> whatever that means :)
<SteveA> it won't be soon
<kiko-afk> or subset even
<SteveA> right, it is a notional sourcepackage subset
<SteveA> but it will soon be nothing at all
<SteveA> but a path step
<SteveA> to disambiguate what follows
<SteveA> i'll think about it
<kiko-afk> thanks
<SteveA> there will be a solution
<SteveA> it will just make the breadcrumbs system more complex
<kiko-afk> you sould like an acheiver
<SteveA> hmm, time to go home
<SteveA> if you need something, ping now!
* SteveA solves the problem
<SteveA> (on the whiteboard, at least)
<SteveA> this is interesting.  thinking about this problem has made me think of a change that makes the display of breadcrumbs much simpler.
<SteveA> and architectural change.
<SteveA> nice.
* SteveA --> home
<sabdfl> kiko-afk: +source?
<SteveA> sabdfl: +sources / +source
<SteveA> the pattern you described in brazil was to have +foo as a "namespace distinction" thing, and +foos as a place to search etc.
<SteveA> right now, at +sources, there is a SourcePackageSet object
<SteveA> this should be changed to a "stepthrough" traversal, so we can get rid of the SourcePackageSet concept, when it is used as a SourcePackageSubset
<SteveA> which is what we really have at +sources
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: r=kiko Fix for bug 2904: System error from bug watch edit page. Uses the proper attribute and adds a test for the page. Patch by Diogo Matsubara <matsubara@async.com.br> (patch-2626: matsubara@async.com.br, christian.reis@canonical.com)
* SteveA --> really home this time
<sabdfl> SteveA: sec
<sabdfl> do portlets need facets in the zcml?
<sabdfl> sorry :-)
<SteveA> um...
<SteveA> how did you know i was still here? ;-)
<SteveA> i don't understand what you're asking
<SteveA> content objects have facet menus registered for them.
<sabdfl>     <browser:page
<sabdfl>       name="+portlet-details"
<sabdfl>       facet="overview"
<sabdfl> is the facet needed?
<SteveA> the main template takes care of displaying them.
<SteveA> aha
<SteveA> i see
<SteveA> no, the zcml for portlets does not need to say what facet they are on
<SteveA> only the zcml for entire pages needs to do that
<SteveA> the easiest way for many things is to use <facet facet="name"> </facet> around the whole of the zcml
<sabdfl> cool
<SteveA> but it makes no difference either way if a portlet zcml page is within that
<SteveA> beacuse although it will still be associated with that facet, that information is never used
<SteveA> even if you're debugging, and go to the facet's actual URL in your browser
<SteveA> the main template isn't used
<SteveA> and so the facet it is on doesn't matter anyway
* SteveA --> really really home this time
<mpt> carlos, what does "from the Global Translation Wiki" mean?
<carlos> mpt, suggestions added by non official translators
<gneuman> does anyone know how do i get a parent of a set, like for a PollOptionSet, hw do i now the Poll it belongs to?
<mpt> carlos: thanks, I'll call it "Unofficial suggestions" then
<mpt> carlos: pofile-translate.pt is a behemoth
* mpt heads home
<carlos> mpt, it's ok for me
<mpt> it needs splitting up into about half a dozen modules
<mpt> a suggestions macro
<mpt> an alternate language macro
<mpt> a macro for the actual translation field
<mpt> anyway, goodnight people
<sabdfl> cprov: ping
<cprov> sabdfl: pong
<sabdfl> cprov: can you give me a URL to a build overview page?
<sabdfl> there is sourcepackagebuild-index.pt
<sabdfl> where can i see it in action?
<sabdfl> in the sampledata?
<cprov> sabdfl: checking
<Kinnison> ciao
<sabdfl> i'm renaming those pages to build-*.pt
<sabdfl> to keep them consistent with the rest of launchpad
<cprov> sabdfl: distros/$Distribution.name/src/$Release.name/$package.name/$Release.version/arch
<sabdfl> err...
<sabdfl> have you tested that?
<cprov> sabdfl: but AFAIK it's not exposed in the current sampledata
<sabdfl> so, it's never been tested?
<cprov> sabdfl: don't think so, it was developed by debonzi
<sabdfl> ookkkk
<sabdfl> hey rbelem
<cprov> sabdfl: do you want I check it, at least present that page 
<rbelem> hi sabdfl ;-)
<sabdfl> cprov: i have to do it tonight
<sabdfl> i'm afraid i have to rewrite chunks of this ui...
<cprov> sabdfl: yeah, soyuz needs BasicTestCoverage urgently
<sabdfl> cprov: we can add some sampledata by making some uploads and running some builds
<sabdfl> real data
<sabdfl> i wonder what the best url schema to a build is
<sabdfl> given that we might have many of them
<cprov> sabdfl: yes, but it still far from the reality, since we didn't test simple things like: are we presenting every declared page properly ?!. Things like that doesn't require real data 
<sabdfl> cprov: the problem with the crap data we currently have is that its impossible to know if your page layout is sane for the usual case
<sabdfl> real data is worth putting in
<cprov> sabdfl: me too, currently I've land canonical_url for build, but it still presenting sources 
<sabdfl> look at my sampledata for tickets, and specs
<cprov> sabdfl: see you point and agree ... you mean SANE data ;)
<sabdfl> cprov: in your builder UI, did you not need to create a page for a build?
<sabdfl> where can i see sampledata pages for the build farm?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  shorten person menus (and tweak calendar page) (patch-2627: mpt@canonical.com)
<cprov> sabdfl: not really, because build is collapsed in sourcepackage page .. it's the path to a single binary inside a distroarchrelease.
<sabdfl> cprov: that doesn't make sense
<sabdfl> there's a lot of info related to a build
<sabdfl> it deserves a page on its own
<sabdfl> i'll create one
<sabdfl> where can i find the build farm pages?
<cprov> sabdfl: you're right ... 
<sabdfl> where can i find the build farm pages?
<cprov> sabdfl: +builds  /sources/$distrorelease/+builds, etc
<sabdfl> if you  have landed them, and they are about to go into production, ihope there is sampledata for everything
<cprov> sabdfl: the complete "facet" is pending the 2nd pass review 
<sabdfl> hmm...
<sabdfl> ok, some feedback for you
<cprov> sabdfl: there is, you can navigate through the existent srcpkgs (mozilla, pmount, etc)
<sabdfl>  /+builds is not a good URL
<sabdfl>  /buildfarm/ would be better
<cprov> sabdfl: do you think ? it was buildfarm/ but I and mpt agree in +builds to present something like a facet 
<sabdfl> no
<sabdfl> sorry
<sabdfl>  /buildfarm/                should be an overview of all the builders
<cprov> sabdfl: if you have time have a quick look on ABUI spec 
<sabdfl>   /buildfarm/+build/32423               should be build #32423
<cprov> sabdfl: it's easy to change
<sabdfl>   /buildfarm/bob/               should be the builder called bob
<sabdfl> what else do we need?
<sabdfl> ok, i will revamp this url space too
<cprov> sabdfl: you don't need to see the buildqueue entry itself, you can see it from the published sourcepackage or from the builder page as a row containing all the info 
<cprov> sabdfl: we have builds for distribution/distrorelease/distroarchrelease all of them present kind of uniform information but in a restricted domain 
<sabdfl> cprov: that's not good, because you may have two or three build attempts for the same package in the same distrorelease
<sabdfl> and each of those might produce ten or twenty binary packages
<sabdfl> so that page would get hideous
<cprov> sabdfl: but never for the same distroarchrelease
<sabdfl> cprov: wrong
<sabdfl> if it fails, it can get rebuilt
<sabdfl> and rebuilt
<sabdfl> till it passes
<cprov> sabdfl: the result are not inside buildqueue domain ... they are in Build domain
<sabdfl> which has no page to describe it
<sabdfl> look here's the point
<sabdfl> one sourcepackage, 13 architectures, 3 retries, 8 binary packages per success
<cprov> sabdfl: if it fails the buildqueue is removed anyway ... you need to rebuild
<sabdfl> all on ONE PAGE?
<sabdfl> the build should remain as failed
<sabdfl> so we retain the logs
<sabdfl> we know why it failed
<sabdfl> we can analyse it
<sabdfl> people can see what went wrong
<cprov> sabdfl: currently in sources/warty/i386/mozilla/+builds
<sabdfl> cprov: that can't work
<cprov> sabdfl: that is the page to see how a published sourcepackagerelease goes for a given distroarchrelease 
<sabdfl> you don't know what version you are looking at
<sabdfl> i386 is a sourcepackagerelease?
<cprov> sabdfl: always the newest one, that page present all of them published 
<sabdfl> how do i see an older one?
<sabdfl> dude, this is simple
<cprov> sabdfl: no an distroarchrelease
<sabdfl> you should present each table, as a page
<sabdfl> not hard
<sabdfl> if there is a biuld table, there should be a build-index.pt
<sabdfl> not hard
<sabdfl> all you have to do is figure out where it should go
<sabdfl> make sense?
<cprov> sabdfl:  uhm ... you're probably right ... the idea makes sense
<sabdfl> putting the "build" page at a sourcepackagerelease-in-distro page is madness, because the two do not correlate 1-to-1
<sabdfl> what is the content object for /+builds
<sabdfl> ?
<sabdfl> cprov: ^
<cprov> sabdfl: lp/+builds is that /buildfarm/ you reffered before .. shows the registered builders
<sabdfl> where can i find it in the code? 
<sabdfl> i would expect database/builder.py
<sabdfl> as BuilderSet
<sabdfl> ?
<cprov> sabdfl: [db,browser] /builder.py
<sabdfl> nice
<sabdfl> perfect
<cprov> sabdfl: every  xxx-builds.pt 
<cprov> sabdfl: builder.py still carrying BuildQueue small classes .. it will change when we think convenient 
<cprov> sabdfl: are you working on this soon ?
<cprov> sabdfl: steve promised me to review last important patches for builddUI today, if it doesn't happen before you start I suggest you to merge from my personal branch 
<cprov> sabdfl: otherwise the conflicts will be horrible :(
<sabdfl> cprov: ok, i can merge from it
<sabdfl> when do you expect it to land?
<sabdfl> cprov: i do like builder.py and build.py, they are nice and clean, the right things in the right placs
<cprov> sabdfl: ASAP, tomorrow is the ETA, but depends from steve 
<cprov> sabdfl: yep, the reviewers helped a lot for the code sanity 
* bradb heads off
<asmodai> dudes
<asmodai> eirikn here is hacking bazaar
<eirikn> -ng
<asmodai> who of you does a lot with that :)
<asmodai> buggers might be off to lunch :P
<eirikn> heh
<eirikn> what is launchpad anyway?
<asmodai> www.launchpad.net
<asmodai> these async weirdos are python lubb0rs
<asmodai> :)
* asmodai runs from the retaliation
<eirikn> can't connect to the webpage, times out
<asmodai> works for
<asmodai> me
* eirikn connects to uni
<eirikn> lynx there works
<asmodai> You've been filtered!
<asmodai> :)
<eirikn> :'(
<eirikn> restarting firefox fixed it
<eirikn> I think the caching in firefox is borked at times
<carlos> sabdfl, ok, seems like I have most bugs fixed, now I need to investigate a bit some outdated reports that pitti told me and I think I will be done
* carlos -> dinner
<carlos> will do it before leaving to sleep and will send an email with a small report of the status, ok?
<Trix> what happend that now, do not send ubuntu cd?
<salgado> https://launchpad.net/bounties/chquite
#launchpad 2006-10-09
<mpt> jamesh / spiv, ping
<jamesh> mpt: pong
<mpt> jamesh, remember how I asked you the other day if it was ok to delete a standalone branch once I'd imported it into my repository?
<jamesh> yes.  I said if you had a copy of the branch in the repo it'd be okay to delete the original standalone branch.
<mpt> well, today, I had a disk error
<mpt> Almost everything that got corrupted was checkouts, which doesn't matter
<mpt> but, one other thing that fsck deleted was myrepo/trivial/.bzr/branch/revision-history
<jamesh> okay.
<mpt> and of course I don't have the standalone copy any more
<jamesh> if the branch had been pushed to devpad, you should be able to copy the file from there
<mpt> that's what I was wondering
<spiv> For that matter, you could simply branch back off devpad.  It should be fairly quick if you already have all the revisions in the local repo.
<mpt> Meanwhile, is it ok to keep importing other branches into my repository?
<mpt> or will bzr get all confused that some of the revisions it was counting on are in a branch that doesn't seem to exist any more?
<spiv> If you're not sure, do a "bzr check" in the repository.
<mpt> ah, of course
<spiv> But if nothing has been touched in the .bzr/repository directory, then I expect the repository itself is fine.
<spiv> Corruption of branches below the repository doesn't affect the repository itself.
<mpt> bzr check says "No WorkingTree exists for file:///home/mpt/hacking/lprepo/.bzr/checkout"
<mpt> I don't understand that, the repo itself isn't a branch
<spiv> I think you need to run it inside a branch :/
* mpt wants an -r flag :-)
<mpt> ok, every branch gives me the same error
<mpt> customized to the name of that branch
<mpt> Time for a new repository? :-] 
<jamesh> mpt: try doing a lightweight checkout of one of the branches, and run "bzr check" there
<jamesh> mpt: I think that'll check all the revisions in the repository (which is what you want)
<mpt> hmm, would that be a bug that "bzr check --help" doesn't mention it works only on checkouts or standalone branches?
<jamesh> possibly.  May as well report it
<jamesh> (the bug might be that it doesn't work without a working tree)
<mpt> ok
<mpt> (at this rate, it looks like bzr check will take about an hour)
<jamesh> it is probably worth doing if you are unsure about the state
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> thanks jamesh, thanks spiv
<mpt> (reported bug 64783)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64783 in bzr ""bzr check" returns unhelpful "No WorkingTree" error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64783
<sicmipa> hallo
<mpt> hi
<sicmipa> is this room for ubuntu user?
<jamesh> sicmipa: you might want to try #ubuntu
<jamesh> sicmipa: this channel is for discussion/development of Launchpad (https://launchpad.net)
<sicmipa> oh sorry
<sicmipa> bye
<jamesh> lifeless: could you subscribe launchpad-security to https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/31287 ?
<jamesh> (or anyone else on the launchpad admins team)
<lifeless> jamesh: I'm on the team ;)
<lifeless> and, its assigned to me
<lifeless> interesting.
<lifeless> anyhow, yes, subscribing
<lifeless> done
<lifeless> jamesh: ^
<jamesh> lifeless: thanks.
<jamesh> I wonder how many more private bugs we have that the launchpad developers don't have access to?
<lifeless> well spiv ahd access
<lifeless> and I
<lifeless> but yeah, lets do a query
<stu1> Off for a few hours for dental stuff
<mpt> spiv, "want to people to know" -> "want people to know" :-)
<mpt> otherwise, nice article
<spiv> mpt: thanks
<mpt> also, The renderer named 'menuitems' was not found in <backwards.consecutive.page.EntryPage object at 0x40b3b5ac>.
<spiv> Yeah, I know.
* mpt should get around to resuscitating his own journal
<spiv> This is my first blog entry in over a year, I had to spend a while remembering how to use the software :)
<spiv> (just dropping a file in a directory, but still...)
<jamesh> spiv: maybe we should just add weblogging support to Launchpad ...
<spiv> jamesh: nah, I should just use my blog more than once every 14 months.
<jamesh> spiv: my blogs.gnome.org one uses NewsBruiser -- it looked pretty good when they chose to use it, but stopped getting updated ...
<jamesh> we fixed a number of the more annoying bugs but it definitely has some bad scalability problems
<SteveA> jamesh, bjornt: http://www.zope.org/Collectors/Zope3-dev/721  <-- talking about some similar things to our formlib stuff
<jamesh> SteveA: looks interesting
<BjornT> SteveA: yeah, i saw it too, but didn't have time to take a closer look at it.
<jamesh> the patch looks fairly trivial
<BjornT> yeah, and it looks non-intrusive as well (i.e, it wouldn't break anything).
<sivang> morning folks
<poolie> hello
<lifeless> reviewer meeting in 50 minutes
<fabbione> malcc: ping?
<malcc> fabbione: Pong
<fabbione> malcc: do you have any idea why Contents files are no longer generated for edgy?
<fabbione> malcc: this was supposed to be fixed eons ago
<malcc> fabbione: I don't have a specific idea, but it probably has to do with the apt-ftparchive upgrade on drescher on Friday evening
<malcc> fabbione: Thanks for letting us know it's broken; we'll get right on it
<fabbione> malcc: last generation was done in Jul ?
<malcc> fabbione: Ah, in that case it sounds like it was never fixed
<fabbione> it was supposed to
<fabbione> and i am pretty sure it has been running for a while
<lifeless> review meeting time
<fabbione> + (once again) we have tools that use the Contents files to generate some info for distro
<fabbione> that means these tools aren't working
<lifeless> == Agenda ==
<lifeless>  * Roll call
<lifeless>  * Queue status.
<lifeless> - Roll Call -
<lifeless> I'm here
<spiv> I'm here
<BjornT> here
<malcc> fabbione: I've never looked at this area, let me come up to speed on what's been done and find out what the issues are
<lifeless> jamesh: ?
<lifeless> SteveA: ?
<fabbione> malcc: thanks
<fabbione> malcc: check LP.. there was about about it
<jamesh> lifeless: here.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> queue status:
<lifeless> 13 reviews
<lifeless> > 4 days - 5 reviews
<lifeless> thats a backslide :(
<spiv> Two of them are mine.
<jamesh> the two old ones are mine.
<lifeless> and one bjornts, who got the 8K line branch - sorry dude.
<spiv> They were going to be done on the train to and from Martin's today, but my laptop chose to fail to resume both times!
<lifeless> I've tried to balance the review load, but its a little hard :(
<BjornT> lifeless: yeah, i'm currently reviewing it, but it's taking a bit longer than usual since it's so big.
<lifeless> BjornT: be very sure to include the time spent reviewing in your review message then !
<spiv> (or rather, X failed to resume(
<lifeless> BjornT: I'm esspecially interested in if it non-linear you see
<spiv> I will get the two 5 day ones assigned to me done tonight (i.e. the next couple of hours)
<lifeless> jamesh: whats up with yours ?
<jamesh> I got a bit sidetracked.  I'll finish off kiko's one tomorrow
<lifeless> and stubs ?
<jamesh> his one looks a bit easier, so I might do that one first (kiko is away at the moment too)
<lifeless> sounds good.
<lifeless> any extra business ?
<lifeless> 5
<lifeless> 2
<lifeless> 4
<lifeless> 1
<lifeless> 3
<lifeless> -- meeting over --
<jamesh> be nice if people didn't do whitespace cleanup of code they aren't changing
<lifeless> if you can chat for a second, I've something to float
<lifeless> whoops, sorry there
<jamesh> do we have a policy on that?
<lifeless> -- meeting onclosed --
<lifeless> I'm not aware of a policy
<lifeless> but I certainly think it is nicer to us, but on the other hand, cleanups are cleanups. 
<jamesh> While in general whitespace cleanup is good, it would be nice to localise it to the code being changed -- otherwise you are more likely to conflict with other people's work unnecessarily
<lifeless> as SteveA is not here (sprinting in London I believe with thumper and ddaa) perhaps you can raise this on thursday
<jamesh> okay
<BjornT> i think it's nice not to include unrelated cleanups in the patches, but on the other hand, it can be quite hard to separate. ofthen you do one related cleanup in a file, and discover that the rest of the file needs a cleanup as well.
<lifeless> I would suggest a good policy is 'do whitespace cleanups where you change code, or otherwise in a dedicated whitespace branch that you can merge as trivial immediately.'
<malcc> I've always preferred to either change functionality or cleanup code, but not both at once, in any one change, but here I've ended up moving away from that policy, partly because reviews often suggest adding existing-code-cleanup to very small fix-only branches
<lifeless> malcc: you seem to generate nice small branches, so  I would not complain :)
<malcc> I find that having a change with a clear "this only tidies, everything still works the same way" assertion is very useful
<lifeless> malcc: I think we all agree with that. part of review work though is saying 'is this thing in front of us as good as it can be'
<lifeless> BjornT: yup, agreed.
<lifeless> so if jamesh can present the impact on reviewers at the general meeting, I'm all for a policy that makes it clearer when its a good idea to push it into a separate branch.
<jamesh> lifeless: it is more impact on developers, actually.
<lifeless> any other business ?
<lifeless> jamesh: because of their own branch conflicting a lot ?
<jamesh> just wondering if it is something we should pick up on in review
<jamesh> lifeless: or causing other people's branches to conflict once they merge
<malcc> lifeless: Perhaps some of this new bzr cleverness I hear about will help - a change could be presented as "here's how it was after I added the tests, here's how it was after I changed the functionality to work, and here it is post-cleanup"
<lifeless> well for the former I think they get negative reinforcement when they do it
<lifeless> for the latter its no different to doing it in a trivial merge-now branch
<lifeless> so I think the question is 'is whitespacecleanup on lines you dont have to alter ok' ? And I think its a definite yes
<lifeless> jamesh: please do float it at the main meeting though. I dont think we want to discourage cleanup, just get it to work well with peoples workflow
<lifeless> any other other business ?
<malcc> fabbione: The contents file generation apparently has never made it beyond something which can be run now and then by hand, it's not automatic
<lifeless> ok, meeting closed...
<lifeless> now
<malcc> fabbione: Can we solve your urgent need just by running it once soon, or do we need to urgently solve the underlying problem and make it automatic?
<lifeless> one thing I'd like you all to think about
<fabbione> malcc: sorry but we were told that it was running once a day already.. clearly somebody told me a lie
<fabbione> malcc: well i would like to have it done properly as it was supposed to be
<lifeless> is how to encourage folk to do small targeted branches like malcc is doing
<malcc> lifeless: I'm afraid I'm about to shatter your confidence in me with a 5000+ line branch for the ArchiveRework spec
<lifeless> where each one is focused, does one thing, and is dead easy to tell that it does what it claims to do and does it right
<lifeless> malcc: then you will not be the POSTER CHILD anymore.
<lifeless> I'd like to get together with the review team at allhands
<lifeless> if we can find some tools / methods / mental processes / whatever to encourage this, I think it would make a significant difference ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64536 in update-manager "[edgy]  software-properties crash during start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64536
<kristog> hello
<malcc> Anyone got a minute for a quick one-line review?
<BjornT> malcc: sure
<malcc> BjornT: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileD1eoLh.html
<kristog> do you know who i should ask for an ubuntu.com mail alias?
<BjornT> malcc: hmm. would it be hard to write a test for that function?
<malcc> BjornT: No, that should be quite simple
<BjornT> malcc: ok, then it'd be good to add a test to go along with the fix.
<malcc> BjornT: Will do
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64840 in soyuz "Override files published empty" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64840
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64849 in rosetta "Deactivated members cannot re-apply to join the team" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64849
<malcc> BjornT: Here it is with a unit test just for that method: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/file07laYv.html
<malcc> I tried for a test for the underlying bug, but that did turn out to be hard, so it'll have to wait for another day
<malcc> BjornT: Oh hang on, I've forgotten to delete my test files
<malcc> BjornT: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/filealSnHe.html
<BjornT> malcc: ok. r=me. it could be worth splitting the test into two tests, though. it's good to keep the tests as small and narrow as possible.
<malcc> BjornT: If you were making it two tests, would you make it its own test class?
<BjornT> malcc: i think so. it might be a bit overkill for such a small function, but it makes the tests easier to understand since you can move some code to setUp and tearDown
<malcc> BjornT: Ok, makes sense, I'll do it
<seb128> hi
<seb128> epiphany's upstream is asking why https://launchpad.net/products/epiphany-browser/main has a "Bazaar Status:   Test Failed"
<seb128> should a bug be filed or something?
<malcc> BjornT: Yes, that came out better: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/filek5zIN2.html
<malcc> Small focused test classes ftw! :)
<salgado> BjornT, SteveA, is there an easy way to get an rfc822-formatted date from a datetime object?
<BjornT> malcc: yeah, looks good! r=me
<BjornT> salgado: i remember having that problem some time ago. i'll see if i can find the relevant code...
<BjornT> salgado: look at line 156 (msg['Date']  = formatdate(...)) in canonical/launchpad/scripts/bugnotification.py, maybe that lines does what you want to do?
<salgado> BjornT, formatdate(rfc822.mktime_tz(email_date.utctimetuple() + (0,))
<salgado> yay
<salgado> yeah, that should do it. thanks BjornT!
<Kamion> Hi. Could somebody trigger an import of the master installer translation files at http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/installer-po/ into Rosetta, please? Carlos has done it before.
<salgado> danilos, can you do that ^^?
<danilos> salgado: I think it requires a bit more privileges, maybe try with stub?
<Kamion> Is carlos away today?
<danilos> or maybe I can create a tarball with this and upload them all at once
<danilos> Kamion: he's away for entire week (vacation)
<salgado> Kamion, yeah, carlos is on holiday, afair
<Kamion> ah
<Kamion> I'm not sure if carlos normally uploads everything there or just the new .pot
<Kamion> it's mostly the new .pot that I care about
<danilos> ok, pot should be simple enough, and admin for debian-installer project should be able to upload that one as well
<Kamion> oh, interesting
<Kamion> that would be me
<Kamion> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/debian-installer/+pots/debian-installer/+upload gives Forbidden
<Kamion> this is done by means of a magic sourcepackage in Ubuntu, not as a product
<danilos> Kamion: ok, then maybe it should still be me, I can do that ;)
<Kamion> cool, thanks
<danilos> yeah, it would also get automagically imported once the package is rolled out, afaik
<Kamion> debian-installer doesn't get uploaded that often
<Kamion> and the translations aren't actually part of that package
<danilos> ah, ok
<Kamion> at least, not the ones from .../installer-po/
<Kamion> it's a system to avoid having to point translations to ~50/60 separate source packages when they ask how to "translate the installer"
<Kamion> s/translations/translators/
<danilos> ok, so do you want me to upload translations as well?
<danilos> or are they simply export from rosetta without any other updates?
<Kamion> they're automatically generated (just msgmerge) from the component source packages, so probably best not
<Kamion> I don't know what the semantics of an upload of msgmerged translations is
<danilos> right, no need to upload them then
<danilos> ok, I think it will be imported in a couple of minutes (the queue doesn't seem busy)
<Kamion> great, thanks
<danilos> np
<danilos> ping me if I broke anything ;)
<malcc> Is pqm healthy? It hasn't noticed my request from 20 minutes ago.
<malcc> And, is somebody else running publish-distro on mawson right now?
<malcc> Hmm, is it the pqm web page? I just got a failure response from my pqm merge, but the web page claimed a zero queue the entire time
<salgado> malcc, pqm.launchpad.net?
<malcc> salgado: Yes
<salgado> anybody willing to do review an almost-trivial diff which fixes bug 64029?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64029 in launchpad "XML/RSS of cdimage mirror status" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64029
<salgado> BjornT, jamesh, ^^?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64866 in ubiquity "xubuntu Installation on a P2 400 512mbram & 2,1 GB hard drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64866
<BjornT> salgado: sorry, i don't have time for that today.
<salgado> BjornT, okay, no worries
<salgado> SteveA, maybe you can review that for me? it's around 200 lines, mostly template and tests
<SteveA> salgado: not for a while... i bzr meetings
<SteveA> in bzr meetings
<salgado> spiv, since you're doing some reviews now, maybe you'd like to review another one? (almost trivial, around 200 lines, mostly template and tests) ;)
<spiv> salgado: Sorry, it's my bedtime!
<seb128> epiphany's upstream is asking why https://launchpad.net/products/epiphany-browser/main has a "Bazaar Status:   Test Failed"
<seb128> should a bug be filed or something?
<salgado> seb128, ddaa would be the right person to ask, but since he's not here I think it's better to file a bug on launchpad-bazaar 
<seb128> salgado: ok, thank you. Do you know if he's on holidays or something?
<flacoste> seb128: i think there is a launchpad-bazaar sprint going on in London this week
<salgado> seb128, he's on a sprint in london, I think
<seb128> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64893 in launchpad-bazaar ""Test Failed" for the epiphany-browser main serie" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64893
<sabdfl> spiv: nice blog!
<flacoste> salgado: i'm factoring the ticket related attributes/methods in IPerson to a separate interface, do you have a suggestion for the name of such interface? i'm thinking of  ITicketInvolved
<salgado> flacoste, I thought of ITicketRelated, but I think I prefer your suggestion
<flacoste> salgado: or maybe ITicketPerson or ITicketActor
<flacoste> salgado: yeah, i though also of ITicketRelated first but found that it was too generic because a bug could be also ticket related
<salgado> ITicketActor sounds good too. I don't quite like ITicketPerson, though
<flacoste> ok, i'll go with ITicketActor then
<AlinuxOS> Hello people, It would be great if you put temporary ubiquity as second package to translate after debian-installer.
#launchpad 2006-10-10
<mpt> Goooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<mpt> jamesh, I have another annoying question about using a repository
<mpt> jamesh, I primed the repository as you suggested, by branching from rocketfuel-built. How do you then keep that repository branch of rocketfuel up to date? bzr pull?
<mpt> Perhaps spiv knows the answer :-)
<jamesh> mpt: you can use pull, or you can ignore it -- as you merge rocketfuel into your other branches in the repo, you'll get the revisions anyway
<jamesh> mpt: branching current rocketfuel into the repo is mainly a way to get all the history up front
<mpt> jamesh, so I should maintain my rsynced copy of rocketfuel-built, and merge from that into other branches?
<mpt> rather than merging from the repo's rocketfuel
<jamesh> mpt: that's what I do
<mpt> ok
<mpt> thank you
<jamesh> mpt: on the first branch you merge rocketfuel-built into, it will have to copy the revisions into your repo, but for subsequent ones the revisions will already be there
<jamesh> so the second branch you merge into should be quicker
<jamesh> spiv: ping?
<spiv> jamesh: pong
<jamesh> spiv: is there any particular reason we'd want to favour the zopeless database adapter in scripts over the one we use in the webapp?
<jamesh> spiv: I noticed that after running execute_zcml_for_scripts(), enough setup is done to access the db without running initZopeless()
<spiv> Probably not much reason, then.
<spiv> I can hardly rememeber what original problem initZopeless was meant to solve ;)
<jamesh> I don't think we had execute_zcml_for_scripts() back then
<jamesh> so it was probably to use the SQLObjects without the Zope component framework
<jamesh> but most of our scripts use the zope component framework these days
<spiv> Yeah, I think that's basically it.
<spiv> Certainly, if you're doing execute_zcml_for_scripts, then you have the Zope CA initialised, so "zopeless" doesn't really seem to make much sense for that case.
<jamesh> okay.  So if we want to do the error reporting for scripts stuff, we can probably ignore the initZopeless() stuff all together
<stub> If we can make initZopeless be almost a noop, perhaps a thin shim to wrap ztm.commit() and ztm.abort(), that would be great.
<jamesh> stub: without running initZopeless() you can just use the transaction module
* mpt wonders how to make grep faster
<jamesh> mpt: get a faster hard disk or more memory
<stub> jamesh: I meant for backwards compatibility
<jamesh> stub: "ztm = transaction" ?
<mpt> yeah
<stub> jamesh: That might do, yeah.
<jamesh> mpt: western digital raptor disks are good, but might not fit in a laptop :)
<stub> Might need to teach the PsycopgDA to connect as a user other than 'launchpad'
<jamesh> yep
<jamesh> and be able to turn off timeouts, etc
<mpt> jamesh, I'm grepping the same (very large) files for different strings each time (piping the results to wc -l), and it takes about ten minutes each time. I don't suppose there's an easy way of running through all the files once, looking for all the strings simultaneously? Maybe grep isn't the right tool
<jamesh> mpt: grep -c "some string" filename1 filename2 ...
<jamesh> the above will give you a count of the lines matching the string from each file
<jamesh> oh.  you want to search multiple strings in one file
<mpt> yeah
<jamesh> how big a file is it?
<mpt> I suppose -c would be a bit quicker than "| wc -l", but then I'll have to total the counts in each file myself
<jamesh> if you want a total, piping to "wc -l" should be about as fast
<mpt> jamesh, ~1 GB each
<jamesh> mpt: you could write an awk or python script to do the regexp matching and generate totals
<spiv> Or egrep?
<jamesh> or try and run the different greps at the same time in different terminals, hoping that they'll progress at roughly the same speed
<spiv> egrep "one|two|three" files...
<spiv> I guess that doesn't give a count per-string.
<mpt> I need separate totals, spiv
<mpt> yeah
<jamesh> but spiv's idea might reduce the amount of data you need to work with
<jamesh> save the egrep output to a file and then grep for each pattern individually
<spiv> jamesh: I was just about to suggest that :)
<mpt> Wouldn't that be slower?
<mpt> I'd end up searching for each thing twice instead of once
<jamesh> mpt: what proportion of lines do you expect to match any pattern?
<mpt> on the order of 1% (but a Zipf distribution)
<jamesh> mpt: so you do "egrep 'pattern1|pattern2|...' files ... > output" and you've gone from 1GB down to 10MB
<jamesh> you can then do "grep pattern1 output" and you are only processing 10MB
<mpt> hmmm, ok
<lifeless> I was wondering if it had group stats 
<lifeless> but I cant see anything
<lifeless> trivial to do in python though
<jamesh> I'm getting a bizarre test failure in canonical.base -- it seems that string.letters has been reversed to have uppercase first which causes the test to fail
<jamesh> ah.  looks to be locale dependent
<yaniv> I have a question: a lot of strings in Rosetta have a "_" within them - what does it mean, and how should I handle it?
<jamesh> yaniv: are they for GTK programs?
<yaniv> jamesh: yes
<jamesh> yaniv: the underscores are used to generate the mnemonics for menu items, buttons, etc
<jamesh> yaniv: so if I set the label for a menu to "_File", it will display as "File" with an underscore under the "F"
<jamesh> and I can type "alt+f" to open the menu
<jamesh> If I translate the string to "blah _blah", then I'd need to type "alt+b" to open the menu
<jamesh> (and the second b would be underlined
<yaniv> oh. so what should I do when I translate into Hebrew? they  can't mean anything in Hebrew
<yaniv> can they?
<jamesh> well, you'd want to map one of the hebrew letters to a keyboard accelerator right?
<jamesh> so just precede the letter with an underscore
<jamesh> (that is precede the letter in the logical flow of the text, rather than how the text is displayed)
<yaniv> but what about menu items? they have underscores too, but alt-x doesn't work for them
<jamesh> e.g. in the gedit translations there is:
<jamesh> msgid "_File"
<jamesh> msgstr "_"
<jamesh> the alt modifier is only needed to pop up the menu
<jamesh> you just type the mnemonic directly to select one of the menu items
<yaniv> I see
<jamesh> also, if you are using multiple keyboard groups (e.g. hebrew and latin), GTK is smart enough to activate mnemonics/accelerators for the other group
<Fujitsu> Is there a way to do mass tagging of bugs?
<jamesh> Fujitsu: not at the moment.
<Fujitsu> Grrreat. Thanks anyway.
<SteveA> morning
<Fujitsu> Evening, SteveA.
<SteveA> Fujitsu: hi.  what place are you in that it's evening already?
<Fujitsu> Melbourne, Australia.
<SteveA> awesome!  I'd figured Japan from your nick, but what do I know? ;-)
<lifeless> jamesh: how easy would it be to get a summary of the daily oops summary sent to another email address ?
<SteveA> I'm in London today... working on the bzr-launchpad connection with ddaa and _thumper_
<jamesh> lifeless: pretty easy.  At the moment matsubara is running the script so you'd have to ask him
<Fujitsu> SteveA, aha. The nick came from a hard disk, several years ago. A friend decided that wgrant as a username was too boring, and he had a Fujitsu HDD next to him. It's sorta stuck.
<jamesh> Fujitsu: so in another life you might have been Maxtor?
<Fujitsu> That's what people suggest, yes :P
<Fujitsu> Or Mitsubishi has been suggested, as Fujitsu makes air conditioners as well.
<jamesh> lifeless: btw, the fixes for the last few product-release-finder problems were included in my latest merge
<jamesh> (moving the release pattern fields over to the product edit form, and stripping ".orig" from version numbers)
<jamesh> so once that is rolled out, I think we can put the code into production use
<jamesh> SteveA: I was talking with spiv earlier: it seems that if you run execute_zcml_for_scripts() in a script, you can access the database using the webapp database adapter
<jamesh> without calling initZopeless()
<jamesh> which also gives you SQL statement logging, which would be useful for error reporting in scripts
<sivang> morning happy people :)
<stu1> I know someone called Mitsubishi. She was named after a neon sign.
<lifeless> jamesh: AWESOME
<lifeless> jamesh: ok, I'll ask matsubara - thanks
<SteveA> jamesh: nice
<SteveA> jamesh: it makes sense.
<sivang> SteveA: how's london today? rainy?
<SteveA> sivang: the very instant you asked, it started raining.
<sivang> My luck ...tough one ;-)
<sivang> SteveA: Are you in South Kensington ?
<sivang> SteveA: But to be frank, I don't mind if its pouring. I had a 2 hours walk through Covent Garden, picaddily and oxford circus in heavy rain. Was great fund.
<sivang> SteveA: (Visited the UK 2 weeks ago)
<SteveA> I'm glad you liked it.  I like the rain when it's warm.  Don't like it when it's cold and windy too.
<sivang> agreed. Cold is fine when it's not humid, and without wind. I was lucky such that when I visited, people said it was the hottets weather for that period of year since about 30-40 years ago. It was mostly sunny.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65007 in launchpad "managing bugfix branches is more work than necessary" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65007
<SteveA> stu1: ping
<SteveA> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> jamesh: https://features.launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+spec/form-layout
<stu1> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> jamesh: is there anything left for you, or anyone else, to do on that spec?  Please check the status is updated to reflect the current state of things.
<SteveA> stub: edge-launchpad, name-blacklist, canonical-names
<SteveA> stub: please check that the spec statuses are up to date for these
<SteveA> and tell me if there is anything about those specs that you yourself cannot do
<jamesh> SteveA: none of the layout improvements from form-layout have been done, iirc
<jamesh> we've got the initial form focus and button label customisation though
<SteveA> please update the status and the status whiteboard with this information
<SteveA> you are listed as the assignee for that spec.  is there anything left to do in order to complete that spec that you yourself cannot do?
<stub> SteveA: The NameBlacklist branch is up for review. I haven't done the UI for maintaining the list though, as a) it can be maintained using SQL and b) I will be slow throwing up the forms since I haven't done any UI work for ages (nor used the newer form machinery at all).
<SteveA> is the UI for it part of the spec?
<stub> SteveA: Yes, including the workflow for renaming dud accounts and sending notifications when a blacklist entry is added or modified.
<stub> SteveA: Although I'm not sure if that is actually desirable
<SteveA> who would get notified when a blacklist entry is added or changed?
<stub> SteveA: (eg. we really don't want to rename the 'admins' team if someone alters the blacklist from '^admin\d+' to '^admin\w*'
<stub> SteveA: The owner of the product or person or project or distro or whatever that conflicts with the blacklist entry.
<SteveA> there should be a page that lists dud account names
<SteveA> and I don't think we should do automatic emails
<SteveA> I think we should have a page for lp admins
<SteveA> that shows the names that clash
<SteveA> and that's all
<SteveA> there should be a UI for listing blacklist entries and adding/removing/changing them
<SteveA> this can take the form of a single text area
<SteveA> parsed line by line
<SteveA> no fancy forms stuff required
<SteveA> I think changing dud names is something we should do as a human process
<SteveA> not automated
<SteveA> so, no need for emails
<SteveA> so... basically one page required
<stub> Sounds fine provided external systems like the @ubuntu.com email address sync understand this
<SteveA> text area + list of dud names with links
<stub> Anway - the minimum we need is up for review, so I will defer the rest of that until the other 1.0 tasks are done
<SteveA> if you can do that one page, then we can sign off the spec
<SteveA> that's worth doing I think
<SteveA> but please also update the spec to reflect this conversation
<SteveA> so that the expectations for the spec are clear
<SteveA> jamesh: cc-ed you on a schooltool email about importing their bugs into launchpad.
<jamesh> got it
<jamesh> SteveA: we've got an importer for the format output by the sourceforge screen scraper.  I am not sure if that counts as a well known format though
<SteveA> jamesh: right.  but, you could ask someone to produce bugs in that format, for importing
<SteveA> and perhaps be flexible about the statuses used
<_thumper_> ping jamesh
<jamesh> _thumper_: pong
<_thumper_> jamesh: looking at some timeout problems that are occurring with some of the branch stuff
<_thumper_> jamesh: SteveA suggested we (ddaa and myself) talk to you about a specific exception to raise
<_thumper_> if there are too many (for some definition of many) items
<jamesh> which page is this?
<jamesh> a branch list for a person or something?
<_thumper_> yeah, specifically the import person
<_thumper_> particularly with the detailed list of branches
<_thumper_> where it does more joins than the default view (which is the list)
<jamesh> _thumper_: I don't think we've got a particular exception for that right now, but would batching help here?
<_thumper_> jamesh: the idea is to have a generic exception that can be raised in different places
<_thumper_> jamesh: the idea is that we don't want to support batching right now on this (don't ask)
<_thumper_> I think the idea is to come up with a name and place for this specific type of exception
<jamesh> _thumper_: okay.  Possibly lib/canonical/launchpad/interfaces/launchpad.py would be a good place to define the exception
<jamesh> you'd also want to register a custom error page for it in the ZCML
<jamesh> as for a name, "TooMuchData" or "TooManyItems" maybe?
<_thumper_> where are exceptions defined atm?
<_thumper_> there don't seem to be any in that file right now
<_thumper_> I like TooManyItems
<jamesh> usually we define exceptions close to the code that uses them, but this is a pretty generic one.
<jamesh> the other place would be somewhere in webapp/
<_thumper_> yeah
<jamesh> but I am not sure exactly where in webapp/ it would belong
<salgado> BjornT, I just saw that my mirror-management-tweaks branch has been assigned to you. we need to get that on staging ASAP, so I was wondering if you'll have some time to review it today (it's around 200 lines, mostly templates and tests)
<BjornT> salgado: if it's really urgent, then it's probably best to find another reviewer. my queue is quite overloaded at the moment. i'd be happy to review it if you took one of my reviews, though ;)
<BjornT> salgado: i'll try to get around reviewing it tomorrow, though.
<salgado> BjornT, thanks dude. I'll see if I can get somebody to review it today, then you'll have one less
<salgado> I wish I could take one from your queue, but I just got some extra shipit stuff to do, so I don't think I'll have time for reviews. :/
<salgado> spiv, maybe you have a few minutes to review my mirror-management-tweaks branch?
<stub> BjornT: Was my nospam branch r=bjornt? Or were there other issues?
<BjornT> stub: yeah, it was r=me.
<salgado> jamesh, maybe you can review my mirror-management-tweaks branch? (around 200 lines, mostly template and tests)
<stub> He has a review for me first, which needs to land before the production systems run out of disk space and Launchpad dies a horrible death.
<salgado> SteveA, I guess you don't have a few minutes for a quick review either?
<SteveA> salgado: nope
<BjornT> salgado: i'll review your branch now.
<salgado> BjornT, great dude, can you wait just a second? the diff on pending-reviews is not up to date
<BjornT> salgado: sure
<salgado> I'm generating one
<salgado> BjornT, I have a merge in between the commits, but the changes are not related, so the full diff is what's in pending-reviews plus https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileLDn6hb.html
<kiko> morning
<SteveA> salgado: direct person registration work
<SteveA> that's registered as "started" in the spec system
<SteveA> any further progress?
<kiko> it's started
<kiko> salgado and I discussed how to move forward
<kiko> and it's sorted
<kiko> I did that thursday.
<SteveA> ok, thanks
<Seveas> One can subscribe to bugmail for packages, is this also possible for bugmail against 'Ubuntu' (no package specified)?
<bradb> Seveas: not specifically, sorry
<Seveas> damn
<bradb> Seveas: you could make it work with mail filters though
<Seveas> yes, that's what I'm going to do
* bradb & # lunch
<salgado> flacoste, around?
<flacoste> salgado: was about to go for lunch, but go ahead
<salgado> flacoste, just a quick question... do you think we should always send a small note to a support contact which doesn't speak the language of that ticket or should we do that only when not a single support contact speaks that language and then, in this case, send the small note to everybody?
<salgado> by speak I mean, have that language as preferred
<flacoste> salgado: the latter, i.e. only send a note to everybody when none of the support contacts have that language registered
<flacoste> salgado: btw, did you saw the changes I made in tt-workflow on the ticket notification implementation?
<salgado> in all other cases, only send notifications to people who speak that language?
<flacoste> exactly
<salgado> oh no, I didn't. I'll check that before moving forward
<salgado> it's also a good time to check how many conflicts we already have
<salgado> flacoste, thanks for reminding me again. :)
<flacoste> salgado: let me know if anything is hard to resolve
<salgado> sure thing
<flacoste> salgado: my new branch tt-views will also likely conflict with yours since we're both making changes to the searchTickets implementation (and its view for that matter)
<flacoste> I'll try to merge yours and see how it goes
<flacoste> food time now
<salgado> flacoste-lunch, only the conflict on doc/support-tracker-pages.txt is non-trivial, but I'll have to apply your changes to mailnotification.py to my branch before doing the changes I need on that file. it'd be great if you could tell me if/when you do any other changes on it.
<SteveA> salgado: ping
<salgado> SteveA, pong
<flacoste> salgado-afk: hmm, support-tracker-pages.txt, ok, if I remember correctly I mostly removed stuff from that file and simplify the notification testing. Shouldn't be too hard to merge
<flacoste> salgado-afk: and I'll keep you posted about future changes to the branch, future changes will be prompted by BjornT's review
<kiko> cprov, can you update the status for the build-failure-process?
<cprov> kiko: sure
<kiko> thanks
<cprov> kiko: done
<sivang> what the best way to search for translations of a specific product/package?
<kiko> there is none currently.
<kiko> download the translation file, sivang?
<sivang> you mean, Rosetta is out of order?
<qbrix> zomg
<qbrix> hello!
<sivang> kiko: I just got a request from someone to approve his translations for edgy, for network-manager to hebrew. He urged to approve them before release so they wil get included.
<kiko> sivang, and?
<blixa> hello
<qbrix> I got my stickers today!!!
<qbrix> THANKS UBUNTU!!!
<blixa> Please note that requests usually take from 4 to 6 weeks to deliver, depending on the country of shipping.
<sivang> kiko: I'm trying to find the proposed trnaslatoins and can't :)
<sivang> translations can only be made against upstream products right? not packages as well...
<kiko> sivang, they can be made against both.
<qbrix> Are these stickers open source?
<qbrix> What license do these stickers work with?
<qbrix> GPL?
<qbrix> Commons?
<kiko> qbrix, you must be asking if the designs on the stickers are open source
<qbrix> Can I place these in public?
<blixa> the stickers make the OS
<sivang> kiko: okay, thanks.
<qbrix> Do I have to put on a cd if I burn it with an ubuntu ISO?
<kiko> the stickers themselves can go wherever you like, though if you do something illegal with them you may be liable!
<qbrix> uh oh, I don't want to get sued
<qbrix> can I return these stickers?
<qbrix> they should print the GPL on the back of these stickers
<qbrix> is kamran v. here?
<qbrix> oh god, my hands hurt
<qbrix> i think i have aids
<kiko> either that or too much LSD
<blixa> hehe you shouldn't have fisted that bison
<blixa> stick to goatse
<qbrix> i'm done with LSD
<_Shade_> hi there
<qbrix> _Shade_: be careful with the stickers
<blixa> don't underestimate their potency
<_Shade_> huh?
<qbrix> _Shade_:  <qbrix> i think i have aids
<qbrix> kekekekeke
<qbrix> i can't do this anymore
<sivang> hmm
<sivang> I think I've just experienced culture shock ;-p
<_Shade_> hey what are these karma points for?
<_Shade_> talking about culture shock :P
<sivang> _Shade_: you receive karma points proportional to your conrtribution.
<ryanakca> Keybuk: /query please?
<Keybuk> ryanakca: hello
<salgado> kiko, look what I get when I try to do a "GET -m HEAD" on a url that redirects me to a ftp url and then what I get doing the same GET on the ftp url that the first one redirects me too:
<salgado> https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileqtdkfH.html
<kiko> salgado, is GET -m HEAD the same as HEAD?
<salgado> wow, there /is/ a HEAD. I didn't know
* salgado checks
<kiko> so squid is mangling the redirects being returned?
<salgado> yes, the method is derived from the program name
<kiko> salgado, can you run with a -S?
<salgado> https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileZsxuUF.html is the relevant squid part
<salgado> sure
<kiko> salgado, you may have to use nc instead of HEAD to see what's really wrong
<Znarl> salgado : The squid log didn't show any signs of the error 500 you were getting.  I wonder if that's the problem.
<kiko> Znarl, it appears that the redirect line being returned isn't helping
<salgado> this is with -S
<salgado> https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileXSJEhw.html
<salgado> in the case of the mirror prober, what I actually get is a timeout instead of a connection refused
<kiko> salgado, so what is happening is that the proxy is not being used for redirects
<kiko> instead HEAD is trying to connect directly
<kiko> to the ftp:// server
<salgado> aha
<kiko> that appears to be a bug in HEAD.
<kiko> salgado, you may have to test using some other tool -- NC?
<kiko> or just something that doesn't try to be smart about redirects.
<salgado> yeah, will try it
<salgado> no nc on mawson. :/
<kiko> salgado, and telnet?
<salgado> how do I set the proxy for telnet to use?
<kiko> salgado, you don't -- you do it manually, connecting to the proxy.
<kiko> salgado, but perhaps you want to talk to me about the problem first.
<salgado> yeah, I don't feel like talking to proxies today
<salgado> better talking to you
<kiko> so what's up
<salgado> basically, the prober failed to probe https://staging.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+mirror/uk-mirror-service-cd/
<salgado> but it works just fine for an ftp-only mirror
<kiko> is that the only failing mirror right now?
<salgado> failing by problems on our side, yes
<kiko> cool.
<kiko> salgado, can I see the log for that mirror?
<kiko> and also, do we do any special handling of redirects in our code?
<salgado> yes, we do
<Znarl> salgado : UK mirror services do have a http URL for downloading.  
<Znarl> I wonder if it's easier just to use that instead of solving the redirection problem.
<salgado> really?
<salgado> one which doesn't redirect?
<Znarl> Yes
<Znarl> I thought they did, let me try to find it again.  :/
<Znarl> Oh, only their archives they're not redirecting.
<Znarl> salgado : I suspect they're always redirecting for releases because of the >2gig issue.  I could request they not redirect within releases.ubuntu.com too as there are no >2gig files on releases.
<Znarl> salgado : Would that help you at all?
<kiko> Znarl, yes.
<salgado> Znarl, that would workaround the problem, but I'd rather find what the real problem is and fix it because I can remember there are other mirrors which do the same
<kiko> salgado, it could help deprioritize the issue though
<Keybuk> kiko: random question; is there any way of committing to a Launchpad mirror of a bzr archive?
<kiko> Keybuk, hmmm, not that I'm aware of. that would be rather weird. though perhaps if you are the bazaar importer...
<Keybuk> https://launchpad.net/people/keybuk/+branch/grepmap/main
<Keybuk> is what I'm thinking of
<Keybuk> it's a mirror of a branch on rookery
<Keybuk> but I want to remove that, and just commit to the bzr repository in launchpad instead
<Znarl> salgado, kiko : Ok, I'll email them and ask they stop the redirections.
<salgado> Znarl, I'll file a bug about the issue, but for now, if you could convice them to not redirect anything under their /releases.ubuntu.com it'd be great
<kiko> Znarl, rock on.
<salgado> great
<kiko> Keybuk, and use local bound branches?
<Keybuk> kiko: right, or just pull/push as usual
<kiko> Keybuk, it's a good question. let me check one thing.
<Keybuk> the only reason it was a mirror, btw, was that I did that before LP supported hosting bzr branches natively
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> Keybuk, I think you can actually
<Keybuk> and now, obviously, I'd like to not push the archive to rookery -- but straight to LP
<kiko> Keybuk, have you tried just changing the branch URL?
<kiko> oh hmmm
<salgado> dammit
<kiko> salgado?
<salgado> it doesn't seem to be caused by the redirect
<Keybuk> quest grepmap% bzr push sftp://keybuk@bazaar.launchpad.net/~keybuk/grepmap/main
<Keybuk> bzr: ERROR: File exists: u'/~keybuk/grepmap/main': mkdir failed: unable to mkdir
<Keybuk> is what I get when I try to just push over the top
<Keybuk> kiko: I tried removing it, I got "Required input is missing"
<kiko> Keybuk, why would bzr be trying to mkdir that though?
<Keybuk> kiko: who knows?
<gkirk> hi, i've set up a product on launchpad, pointed to svn url for trunk, now not sure how to access .po files for translation
<gkirk> is it because Bazaar status: Testing - i need to wait for a review or something?
<kiko> Znarl, could it be that they are throttling our IP?
<gkirk> i did try and find the answer to this question on the site
<kiko> gkirk, okay. you need to upload your translations manually, for now.
<kiko> we are not doing the automatic collection of translations from source control
<kiko> we do do it for packaged versions of software in Ubuntu
<gkirk> kiko: ok, will be glad to - how do i do that?
<kiko> gkirk, what product is this for?
<gkirk> i click on the translations link, and it just says there are no translations available, but no link to upload
<gkirk> https://launchpad.net/products/plonecomments
<kiko> ah.
<kiko> gkirk, just click on "trunk" there.
<gkirk> kiko: i am not seeing an option there
<kiko> gkirk, really? are you logged in? can I see a screenshot?
<gkirk> i have already filled in svn info
<gkirk> what should i see?
<kiko> To set up Plone Comments for translation in Rosetta, you need to upload the PO template for one of its product series.
<kiko>     * trunk
<kiko> Or you may want to link the product to a distribution package set up for translation, if there is one, so their translations can be shared.
<gkirk> i saw that before i clicked on Edit Source and filled in svn info
<kiko> and now what do you see on https://launchpad.net/products/plonecomments/+translations ?
<gkirk> Translation templates
<gkirk> No translatable templates available
<gkirk> trunk does not have any strings to be translated through Rosetta. If you think this is incorrect, please send an email to the Rosetta mailing list or file a bug in our bug tracking system so we can look into the problem. Thanks.
<gkirk> kiko: ah, finally noticed the Upload Translations link
<gkirk> it wasn't obvious to me 
<gkirk> my eyes are drawn to the middle of the page
<kiko> gkirk, I'm not quite sure what page you were looking at
<lucasvo> is RDF metadata from launchpad something like doap?
<kiko> yes
<gkirk> kiko https://launchpad.net/products/plonecomments/trunk/+translations
<kiko> gkirk, ah, for the trunk series.
<kiko> gkirk, I was talking about
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/plonecomments/+translations
<kiko> note the trunk in there
<gkirk> kiko: k
<gkirk> i do find the UI a bit confusing to navigate
<gkirk> tx for your help
#launchpad 2006-10-11
<mpt> Gooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<mpt> jamesh, ping
<jamesh> mpt: pong
<mpt> jamesh, sorry to be bugging you so often
<jamesh> mpt: no problem.  Just don't expect me to answer at 7am :)
<mpt> SteveA said that you have code to recognize requests from bots
<mpt> and said that you should strip those from the traffic logs for me
<mpt> He said it would take you 15~20 minutes :-)
<jamesh> mpt: there is some patterns in the analyse-error-reports.py script in my jamesh/oops-tools/devel branch
<jamesh> (it is just based on a sampling of the LP logs from ~ year ago though)
<mpt> "So, ask James to filter the logs for you, removing search bots.  It will take him 15-20 minutes.  Then, you can continue analyzing the logs that remain. Or, if James can spare the time, interactively work with James on filtering the logs, with you saying what you want to know, and James doing the analysis code."
<mpt> How much do you have time to do this morning?
<jamesh> Is this just standard combined log format?
<mpt> I don't know, I haven't seen any other format
<mpt> The logs are in chinstrap:/~stevea/logs/
<jamesh> I mean common log format with referer and user agent fields
<jamesh> give me a sec and I'll prepare a script
<jamesh> mpt: try ~jamesh/strip-bots.py on chinstrap
<jamesh> pipe an uncompressed log file to it on stdin and it will output the lines whose user agent field does not match any of the patterns we use check for in the oops reports
<mpt> jamesh, cool, thanks
<jamesh> mpt: the patterns in that script were generated by grepping some older launchpad logs for accesses to /robots.txt and checking those user agents
<jamesh> it might be worth checking if there are any more that should be added ...
<jamesh> but it should get rid of googlebot for you :)
<mpt> I think I'll include wget too
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless> bradb: around ?
<lifeless> or BjornT ?
<lifeless> sorry, BjornT: ?
<stub> jamesh: Am I supposed to be running product-release-finder on staging?
<lifeless> stub: I think you can stop
<lifeless> stub: as its all merged, but please start it in production on the next rollout
<stub> Haven't started yet - last run was manual. I was wondering if it needs another run for testing.
<jamesh> might be worth doing a manual run on staging
<stub> I'll kick it off once it has finished rebuilding
<jamesh> just as a sanity check (the changes since the last run I did on demo.lp.net aren't that big and had good test coverage)
<stub> jamesh: Do you think it makes sense for the oops-prune script to bzip2 the oops reports as it does its thing?
<jamesh> stub: Maybe.  Although it might be better to get LP to compress them when it writes them
<stub> That would be better I guess, as it means the files will only be rsynced once.
<jamesh> With the current code, I think we'd run into some problems compressing the current day's oops reports
<stub> ?
<jamesh> when you restart the app server, it checks to see what the last OOPS ID was -- I think that code will fail in the same way as your oops-pruning branch does if the last OOPS report is compressed
<stub> race condition if we attempted to compress a file at the same time launchpad was writing it?
<jamesh> not quite a race condition
<jamesh> say I stop the app server, and compress all the day's OOPS reports
<jamesh> when I start the app server it won't see any of them any more and start from 1 again
<stub> I see
<stub> So the appserver needs to be updated anyway, and might as well just spit out the files already compressed.
<jamesh> yeah
<stub> btw. I avoid re.match on principal, as re.match and re.search are interchangable and re.match's sole purpose appears to be to confuse newbies
<jamesh> If I am disecting a string using a regular expression with groups, I find that re.match() shows the intent better
<stub> I disagree, as using it means you have two subtly different regexp languages to deal with.
<spiv> "does string X match pattern Y?" is a different case to "does string X contain a substring that matches pattern Y?"
<spiv> I don't find the difference between search and match particularly confusing.
<stub> spiv: Different cases, and you can use both re.match and re.search to do either. They are interchangable with subtle changes to the regexp you are using. And only Python has re.match syntax afaik, so it confuses people.
<stub> re.match(r'.*substring') vs re.search(r'substring'), re.match(r'startstring') vs. re.search(r'^startstring'). And what about the silly re.match(r'^startstring')?
<spiv> Sure, people can and do write silly regexes.
<spiv> That's not python's fault :)
<stub> Python is helping in this case
<stub> Its confusing enough that a special note was added to re.match - using the wrong method is a really common error
<stub> (in the library reference)
<spiv> I remember being temporarily confused as a newbie.  I also remember that reflecting on the rather different definitions of the words "match" and "search" made the difference pretty obvious.
<spiv> Anyway, just putting in my vote for "don't mind reading re.match".
<spiv> I'll let you and your reviewer duke it out ;)
<SteveA> jamesh: hi.  you mentioned in the last lp meeting about some caveats about using /code/ on devpad.
<SteveA> iirc, it was that people shouldn't use such paths on the pending reviews page.
<SteveA> is that right?
<SteveA> I'm writing an email to send to the mailing list about this.
<jamesh> SteveA: no.  I asked that no one go through the page and change all the URLs
<SteveA> ah, okay
<SteveA> so, they'll all work
<SteveA> but we'll change to them gradually
<jamesh> SteveA: the pending-reviews script maintains some state keyed off the URLs, so I'd need to update this data at the same time
<jamesh> just updating the wiki page would cause the "state age" data to get reset
<SteveA> jamesh: thanks.  I sent the mail.
<jamesh> SteveA: if the symlink is in place, I can go ahead and make the change.
<lifeless> SteveA: _thumper_: Did you see my comment on the patch ?
<_thumper_> lifeless: looking now
<jamesh> SteveA: I suppose we'll still need to use the longer URL as a PQM target til lifeless updates the PQM config too
<jamesh> should be okay to use the short path for the merge source though
<glatzor> ping doko
<glatzor> doko: the German updstream translation of ooo-draw seems to be missing in Rosetta
<glatzor> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/65267
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65267 in openoffice.org "Missing German upstream translations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<doko> glatzor: there's nothing to translate ...
<SteveA> lifeless: yes, I saw.  thanks for thinking of that.  we'll discuss it here at the hotel.
<glatzor> doko: I won't call 4600 strings nothing :)
<lifeless> ok, ciao then
<glatzor> doko: if you run the app it is translated, but the template is missing in Rosetta.
<doko> glatzor: please actually start OOo draw and show me *only one* untranslated string
<SteveA> lifeless: we decided not to combine it with shortlist
<glatzor> doko: This can have some bad impacts, since some translators started to retranslate ooo-draw in Rosetta
<SteveA> as what they have in common is the idea of assuming a small number of results, but getting a larger number
<glatzor> doko: as a result the newly done translation in Rosetta will override the upstream translation
<SteveA> but one is to do with database APIs and the other to do with presentation, there are other differences in how we use them that are more significant.  However, we may combine them in the future, once we do more with shortlist
<glatzor> doko: and the choas can beginn :)
<SteveA> like making shortlist register an OOPS
<glatzor> doko: furthermore there is no menu item for ooo-draw on my desktop.
<SteveA> if the code for each was more complicated, it would make sense to merge them
<glatzor> doko: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/65269
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65269 in openoffice.org "Missing item for ooo-draw in the GNOME applications menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<SteveA> but as each is very simple, let's not -- the integration would be more complicated than the code itself
<SteveA> done.
<SteveA> sone.
<glatzor> jordi: could you please take a look at this: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/65267
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65267 in openoffice.org "Missing German upstream translations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<doko> glatzor: glatzor: glatzor: glatzor: glatzor: glatzor: glatzor: glatzor: 65269 is a duplicate. kthxbye
<doko> glatzor: glatzor: glatzor: glatzor: glatzor: glatzor: glatzor: glatzor: we don't merge the German translations into OOo
<jordi> thanks doko :)
<glatzor> doko: than you should communicate this to the translators. I wasn't aware of this. I searched for duplicates before filling the bug, but could not find any - perhaps my search terms were too bad.
<glatzor> jordi: it seems that the Kurdish team has invested a lot of work in translating openoffice using Rosetta.
<jordi> glatzor: yeah
<jordi> do they have any problem?
<glatzor> Do you only skip the German translations of openoffice or all languages?
<glatzor> To be honest I don't understand the current situation
<jordi> glatzor: me neither, I think I'm lacking some info here
<glatzor> jordi: My problem is, that oo-draw seems to be completely translated upstream, but the Rosetta template is nearly empty and only contains some translations done by some members of the German Ubuntu translation team.
<glatzor> jordi: I don't know how you role out the translations of openoffice. But we had this situation before with some other packages: the Rosetta translation override the upstream translations, Rosetta translation are different and sometimes even worse.
<glatzor> doko: I am aware that there is no automatic merge from Rosetta to OO.o upstream. But as you said merge did you refer to merging Rosetta's oo.o translations into the language packs or to upstream?
<lucasvo> a nice feature of LP would be, having a TODO list which is automatically created and updated from the source.(it would search for the string TODO in the source and list it on an html page
<jordi> gah
<jordi> just as I was going to answer glaztor
<jordi> doko: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/openoffice.org/+pots/ooo-draw
<jordi> THERE Seems to be something wrong about that import, yes.
<bradb> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> bradb: pong
<bradb> jamesh: hi, do you have time for a pre-imp call today?
<jamesh> okay
<bradb> jamesh: cool. when's a good time for you?
<jamesh> bradb: I can do it now if that's convenient for you
<bradb> jamesh: sure...maybe in 5-10 mins? do you have skype?
<jamesh> bradb: we can do canonical VOIP or skype
<bradb> jamesh: ok, skype's a better option for me
<jamesh> fair enough
<jamesh> bradb: so what is your skype name?
<indu> hi
<indu> I am working for a debian based distro and I found ubuntu related to this launchpad
<indu> can some one tell me what way I can use this launchpad
<indu> please
<indu> hello
<indu> can i get any help here
<jordi> indu: what do you want to do?
<indu> jordi: I went for a break
<indu> jordi: Actually I am working for a debian based distribution
<indu> jordi: and I am seeing that ubuntu has registered in launchpad
<indu> jordi: i want to know what is the advantage of registering in launchpa
<indu> *launchpad
<indu> jordi: there?
<jordi> sorry
<jordi> back
<indu> jordi: ya
<jordi> which distro?
<indu> jordi: its name is BOSS
<indu> today only I registered our product in launchpad
<indu> but i am not familiar with it so confused what to do next
<indu> jordi : am I clear?
<jordi> I'm trying to find out ;)
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/products/boss
<jordi> I see this.
<indu> yes
<jordi> okay, so what do you expect to get from launchpad?
<indu> jordi: i want to know, what it provides
<jordi> if you want to use launchpad package tracking capabilities, etc, you probably want to see if it'd be accepted as an actual distribution in https://launchpad.net/distros/
<indu> jordi:  i want to use soyuz for our distro, how to do that then
<jordi> salgado: indu is working on an Indian debian-based distro for the Indian Government
<jordi> salgado: he's trying to find out how to integrate it in launchpad.net. Can you help here?
<jordi> ie, get soyuz, malone, etc., if that's possible.
<indu> yes exactly
<indu> and indu is she not he
<jordi> oops, sorry indu ;)
<indu> jordi: its ok
<indu> how to get soyuz
<jordi> indu: let's wait and see if the people in the channel can help
<indu> can u please tell me in simple what this launchpad is for and how it is helpfull for any distro
<jordi> indu: another good place to look for info is the launchpad-users mailing list.
<indu> jordi: yes i registered in that just now, i will look there shortly
<LarstiQ> indu: launchpad provides a couple of services, you don't have to use all of them
<LarstiQ> indu: for bazaar we use the bugtracking and branch hosting/mirroring
<salgado> the first thing would be to register the distribution on https://launchpad.net/distros/, as jordi said. but this can only be done by one of the launchpad admins
<jordi> indu: if registered in launchpad, you can get your packages tracked by soyuz, bugs in malone, etc.
<indu> LarstiQ: what is soyuz
<jordi> LarstiQ: yes, but this is not a "product", it is a distro, actually.
<LarstiQ> jordi: Aye, not my area of expertise I'm afraid.
* LarstiQ lets salgado do the talking.
<jordi> okay. :)
<indu> i heard that soyuz is a package building tool which ubuntu is using and
<indu> i want to use it
<salgado> indu, so, I think the best option would be to email launchpad-users giving details about your distro and what exactly you want from launchpad
<indu> can u tell me how i can use i for my distro
<indu>  salgado: ok i will do that right now
<indu> but can u people give me idea about soyuz please
<indu> what it is?
<salgado> indu, I'm afraid you won't be able to use soyuz for your distro right now, but launchpad provides a lot of other functionalities that you could use right away
<salgado> indu, I'm kind of in a rush now, maybe cprov can give you more details about soyuz
<indu> salgado: ok, but i read about soyuz product in launchpad, I am not finding any good documentation about that product
<indu> cprov:  hi, can u give me some idea about soyuz please
<cprov> indu: hi, yes, what are you looking for ?
<indu> cprov: I am working for a debian based distro
<indu> and now I need to convert all debian packages to our distro pacakges 
<indu> as ubuntu is converting all debian packages into ubuntu packages
<indu> cprov: and I read in launchpad that ubuntu is using soyuz for this convertion purpose
<indu> cprov: am I correct?
<cprov> indu: right, but I wouldn't call it *convertion*, since the format is the same, but I think I know what you mean
<indu> cprov: yes its not convertion, its recompilation
<indu> right
<indu> ?
<indu> cprov: its recompilation for renaming the package from debian to ubuntu, right?
<LarstiQ> indu: on irc people can take a bit longer to answer since they might be busy, they will read your questions though, and answer in good time.
<cprov> indu: in fact, soyuz is used to control the ubuntu, to help admins to process source uploads, to build them, to publish their binaries, etc
<indu> cprov: ok, so how can i get it so that i can modify it according to our purpose and use it
<cprov> indu: well, some pkgs are *modified*, some are simply synchronized.
<indu> cprov: ya so ca i say that soyuz is a tool?
<cprov> cprov: just for curiosity, how deep do you want to modify debian ? how many pkgs do you have in mind ?
<cprov> indu: a collection of tools integrated with LP
<indu> we already compiled 800 packages manually
<indu> but now we want to launch our own mirror so we are planning to recompile whole debian pcks
<cprov> indu: uhmm, a lot ...
<LarstiQ> indu: have you made actual changes to those packages?
<indu> LarstiQ:yes w did
<indu> *we
<jordi> wow
<jordi> what kind of changes, just curious
<cprov> indu: sounds like something huge, almost like world domination ;)
<indu> jordi: we added some extra features to some of the pkgs
<indu> cprov: yeah, but i think ubuntu is also doing the same
<indu> cprov: from where I can get soyuz and use it for my purpose
<LarstiQ> heya AlinuxOS 
<AlinuxOS> LarstiQ, ;)
<AlinuxOS> hello pal.
<jordi> indu: you can't "get" soyuz, you can use it from launchpad.net
<cprov> indu: yes. So, if you are interesting in hosting your distro in LP, the first step would get the admin permission to create it, kiko you be the guy.
<indu> cprov: ok,
<cprov> indu: jordi is right, you can't get soyuz yet, I supposing you would be ok using our infrastrucure.
<cprov> \s\I\I'm
<indu> cprov: oh, then will it help me in recmpiling my debian pacakges and rename it to boss (our distro name)
<cprov> indu: yes, using our buildfarm
<indu> ok
<AlinuxOS> hello all, tomorrow is deadline for nonlangpack translations, I've uploaded help of debian installer https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/debian-installer/+translations but it's not still commited. Can someone help me ? 
<indu> cprov: ok, so if i register our product with LP, i can use all these u say , right
<indu> cprov: then how does this soyuz keep track with the debian site
<cprov> indu: you want a distribution, not a product
<AlinuxOS> + yesterday I've requested debian-installer's .po file...and only today I got .po file on my mail :( why it's so slow ? danilo__ maybe you know bro?
<indu> cprov: yes
<indu> cprov; jow can i contact kiko
<cprov> indu: we have tools to sync a pkg from debian to another distro
<cprov> indu: he will be around soon 
<indu> cprov: ok fine
<cprov> indu: email always help (kiko@canonical.com)
<indu> ok i will do it
<cprov> indu: nice, I'm looking forward to know more about your case.
<danilos> AlinuxOS: hum, I don't know, I know that ooo import is in progress, but I am not sure if that relates to exports as well (it shouldn't)
<indu> cprov: hey one silly doubt
<danilos> mdke_: ping
<indu> cprov: is this launchpad opensource, the registration of our distro will be free ?
<AlinuxOS> danilos, the problem is that I'f I import re-checked debian-installer tonight... It must be tempestive... cause 12 we have a deadline...
<AlinuxOS> danilos, 1 day for importing is too slow anyway. :(
<cprov> indu: It's not entirely OSS yet, some part are and will continue to be released as OSS.
<Mez> why am i not seeing the links that are meant ot be on the left on this page ?>
<Mez> https://launchpad.net/people/mez/+branch/katapult/dev
<Mez> and a few other branches
<danilos> AlinuxOS: yeah, that's entirely different problem; I tried downloading debian-installer yesterday, and it exported one for me right away
<cprov> indu: about costs, I don't know
<danilos> AlinuxOS: did it maybe get caught in your spam filter or something?
<indu> cprov: do i need to accept any agreement
<AlinuxOS> danilos, no normally it works for me...I use rosetta service regulary so it's very strange for me :(
<cprov> indu: probably yes, something similar our CoC, kiko'll know exactly what will be required.
<indu> cprov: ok thankyou, i will talk to kiko
<indu> cprov: any help needed, i will ping u back
<AlinuxOS> danilos, and what about debian-installer help ? :)
<AlinuxOS> I've uploaded it 2 times yesterday...
<cprov> indu: good, yup, anytime
<AlinuxOS> and it's still no transaltions
<indu> cprov: jordi, LarstiQ, bye
<AlinuxOS> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/debian-installer/+translations
<AlinuxOS> (for Georgian)
<cprov> indu: see you
<danilos> AlinuxOS: can you please try again?
<LarstiQ> indu: ciao!
<AlinuxOS> danilos, yes of course!
<danilos> AlinuxOS: ah, you are talking about import
<danilos> AlinuxOS: no need to try again then
<AlinuxOS> danilos, yes, import and export too :)
<danilos> AlinuxOS: the problem is with the queue being very busy
<AlinuxOS> where I can see that ?
<AlinuxOS> I would like to be sure that module is uploaded.
<danilos> AlinuxOS: we plan to put higher priority on human-uploaded files, but we are not there yet
<danilos> AlinuxOS: launchpad.net/rosetta/imports
<indu> kiko: hi kiko
<Mez> hmmm - shouldnt I be able to sign the new version of the code of conduct without revoking my old one first ?
<AlinuxOS> danilos, I cant really find debian-installer help .po file
<AlinuxOS> I'll reupload then...
<indu> kiko: r u there?
<kiko-zzz> good morning
<kiko-zzz> hey indu 
<indu> kiko-zzz: good morning, but here it is good evening
<kiko> indu, I am just looking at your emails
<indu> kiko; thankyou
<indu> kiko: i was waiting for you
<kiko> indu, so you run a derivative of debian?
<indu> kiko: yes, somewhat
<kiko> indu, and you'd like to run it using launchpad?
<indu> kiko: yes, 
<indu> kiko: but first tell me what are the advantages of this please
<kiko> indu, can I do that through email?
<indu> sure
<indu> kiko: sure
<kiko> thanks.
<kiko> matsubara, when is your next oops analysis due?
<matsubara> kiko: today
<kiko> cool
<kiko> matsubara, the HTML output of the weekly oops report summary has an incorrect anchor
<kiko> two actually
<kiko> the links from "9 Invalid Form Submissions" and "13039 Pages Not Found" go to the wrong places
<matsubara> kiko: thanks. I'll fix that.
<indu> kiko: i am leaving to home
<kiko> indu, okay, you'll see my email by tomorrow
<indu> kiko: can i expect your mail by tomorrow morning
<kiko> yes
<indu> kiko: ok thankyou
<kiko> yw
<indu> kiko: daily u will come online at this time, right?
<kiko> a bit earlier
<indu> kiko: bye, take care, have a nice day 
<kiko> hey SteveA 
<SteveA> kiko: hey there!
<kiko> how's it going old man?
<SteveA> I just replied to the "unrelated merges in with a significant PQM landing" thread
<SteveA> see if you can find agreement with me.  If so, we'll annoiunce the policy on launchpad list, and announce in tomorrow's meeting.
<kiko> ah sure
<SteveA> thanks!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65488 in launchpad "Need a whiteboard for distribution mirrors" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65488
<salgado> SteveA, ping
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65490 in launchpad "two services available; one service maxed out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65490
<kiko> bradb, sounds good, then.
<bradb> kiko: thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65498 in launchpad "Oops tools crash when there's no oops recorded." [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65498
<SteveA> salgado: yo!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65502 in launchpad "Oops tools crash when we have only oopses with the same date and time" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65502
<salgado> hey SteveA. have a few minutes to chat about shipit?
<SteveA> yes, in a short while
<SteveA> I'll ping you in 5 or so, ok?
<salgado> yeah, perfect
<SteveA> salgado: ping
<salgado> spiv, not around, I guess?
<Spads> Drescher's filesystem is 95% full
<kiko-fud> hmmm
<kiko-fud> malcc, cprov: ping?
<cprov> kiko-fud: pong
<kiko-fud> cprov, did you see Spads' warning above?
<cprov> kiko-fud: yup, we are removing some backups from new a-f transition
<malcc> kiko-fud: pong
<kiko-fud> malcc, ah, I have something else to talk to you about, but give me a moment
<cprov> kiko-fud: btw, nealy open feisty time, it's bad ...
<malcc> Backups removed, down to 93% full
<kiko-fud> hmmm. what takes up so much space on drescher, malcc, cprov?
<malcc> kiko-fud: It's still mostly old uploads. We decided to keep 3 months, and when I did the first deletion run I only deleted things which were accepted, just for extra paranoia
<kiko-fud> ah.
<malcc> kiko-fud: There's nothing yet which is automatically deleting old uploads/builds yet either
<kiko-fud> right.
<fabbione> sorry guys i need an LP admin..
<fabbione> i subscribed a person by mistake to a bug and i would like to remove him
<bradb> fabbione: unfortunately an admin can't unsubscribe them either.
<fabbione> who can
<fabbione> ?
<bradb> stub could, be SQL might be a bit extreme
<bradb> s/be/but/
<bradb> fabbione: or you could use the unsubscribe email command
<fabbione> bradb: ok.. i guess i will close my eyes and go "LALALALALA I DON'T CARE LALALALA"
<fabbione> i remember asking about this fix over 6 months ago.. 
<bradb> yeah, it's a 3-digit bug :/
* bradb wonders if allowing unsubscribing anyone via the web UI would cause struggle and famine...probably not
<bradb> BjornT: is it possible to bump up the priority of bug 633? it is pretty unforgiving.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 633 in malone "Malone doesn't let me unsubscribe a subscriber" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/633
<BjornT> bradb: i wouldn't mind bumping it up a bit.
<bradb> kiko-fud: what do you think? i think bug 633 deserves short-term attention.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 633 in malone "Malone doesn't let me unsubscribe a subscriber" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/633
<fabbione> bradb: the ideal thing would be to notify the person that has been unsubscribed 
<fabbione> at least if it happens by mistake it can be reverted
<fabbione> anyway up to you guys
<fabbione> either ways work for me
* fabbione -> dinner
<bradb> fabbione: yeah. the main issue is with private bugs.
<kiko-fud> bradb, I don't think it is higher in priority than other 1.0 work.
<kiko-fud> I do think it's a bother otherwise
<bradb> I thought BjornT had some 1.0 room to spare, but maybe I'm wrong
<cprov> danilos: ping
<danilos> cprov: pong
<cprov> danilos: do you have a plan to keep copy_translations in initialise-from-parent procedure ?
<danilos> cprov: afaik, that's the idea, because after the initial run, it should be much faster
<danilos> cprov: and people would still be updating "stable" branches with translations while "unstables" branches are developed
<cprov> danilos: do you have an idea about how long it takes to copy edgy-to-feisty ?
<danilos> cprov: it took 2+ hours to copy dapper to edgy, if I remember correctly (and ~20 minutes for breezy to dapper)
<danilos> cprov: so, anything between those two times should be a good guess
<danilos> cprov: carlos mentioned something about removing it from someplace because of table locking, but I am not quite sure of the details (it was discussed on launchpad-list)
<cprov> danilos: so, we will keep it for feisty ... fine, we are openning feisty in mawson, you're welcome to perform any test you'd like to
<danilos> cprov: ah, great, will see with carlos on Monday (when he's back from vacation) if there's anything he'd like to do
<danilos> we'd, of course, like to hear of timings if you do that :)
<cprov> danilos: well, IIRC it was the soyuz-build autoimport and poimport conflict ...
<danilos> ah right, so it had nothing to do with this :)
<cprov> danilos: uhm, the table is the same, I think, I vagelly remember something in this direction to reduce the required DB downtime.
<danilos> yeah, the copy_translations can probably be optimised even more, but it would require far more human time than 2h every six months ;)
<danilos> anyway, I'm off now, will think about if there's anything fun we'd like to run along with the feisty opening
<cprov> danilos: nice, thank you 
<danilos> np, anyway, I'm off to downtown now ;)
<mdke_> danilo[out] : you are a GOD
<mdke_> danilo[out] : (works beautifully)
#launchpad 2006-10-12
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65577 in malone "Report a bug in current distro release context oopses" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65577
<kiko> jordi?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65588 in malone "When reporting via email, ignore package specified in "affects" if the package is not found - keep the distro though, and don't reject the submission" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65588
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65589 in soyuz "Deathrow processing has dryrun vs. commit backwards" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65589
<malcc> Anyone up for a quick review?
<kiko> malcc, sure.
<malcc> kiko: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/file6tTyOl.html
<kiko> malcc, no way -- that bug really existed?!!
<kiko> coisa horrvel
<kiko> malcc, that needs a test
<malcc> kiko: Yeah, you're probably right. What do you think is the best location for a script-launching test?
<malcc> kiko: It's a nice thin script, so I'd like to keep the "actually run the script" test nice and small, away from the tests of the module in deathrow.txt
<kiko> scripts/ftests
<malcc> Cool
<kiko> r=kiko if it's tested
<kiko> gross error
<kiko> and mine too :-(
<malcc> kiko: Well I tested it :(
<malcc> I guess I just never looked at the db after a functional test, just the deleted files
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> crackhead developers of doom
<kiko> good that you caught it though :)
<kiko> anyway, outta here
<malcc> Goodnight
<kiko> zzz
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<indu> kiko: hi, good morning
<indu> hi, is there any irc channel for the soyuz product
<indu> lifeless: hi  is there any irc channel for the soyuz product
<Burgundavia> indu: no, just here
<indu> Burgundavia: then who is the correct person to talk about it
<Burgundavia> hmm, no idea
<mpt> indu, either cprov or malcc
<mpt> indu, neither of them are here at the moment, but malcc should be here in 5.5 hours or less.
<jamesh> indu: if you ask your question, we might be able to answer it
<jamesh> (then again, we might not and you'll have to wait for malcc or cprov)
<jamesh> mpt: you'll be happy to know that cascading section support in ~/.bazaar/locations.conf landed -- so "bzr push" won't break your "bzr pqm-submit" configuration
<indu> jamesh: sorry, just out of my seat
<indu> jamesh: I want to experiment with soyuz, so that I can decide whether I can proceed with this further 
<indu> jamesh: so can any of u please tell me, where can i try this soyuz product 
<jamesh> indu: Soyuz is the distribution management portion of https://launchpad.net
<jamesh> what aspect are you wanting to test?
<indu> jamesh: I am working for a distribution, its debian based
<indu> jamesh: and now we want to create our own repository with our packages
<indu> jamesh: as ubuntu has recompiled all debian packages into ubuntu packages and renamed them from debian to ubuntu
<indu> and I got the info that ubuntu is using this soyuz product 
<indu> jamesh: so i want to know, how far will this be helpfull in our distribution
<jamesh> iirc the packages with release numbers like *ubuntu* are unes that have been modified by the Ubuntu developers
<jamesh> rather than being a mechanical rename + recompile
<indu> jamesh: yes I heard that renaming and recompilnig is done using this soyuz product
<jamesh> I don't think the build daemon code is public yet.  We do plan to provide a way for other people to manage small repositories of packages in the future (personal package archives)
<jamesh> but that is not ready yet
<crimsun> indu: for clarification, soyuz doesn't rename and upload source packages; individual Ubuntu developers do that.
<indu> crimsun: then what does this soyuz do
<crimsun> indu: jamesh is explaining that
<indu> jamesh: can i know what this soyuz doea actually
<indu> *does
<jamesh> indu: it manages the package archive (you can browse it at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu), manages a queue of uploaded source packages, feeding those source packages to build daemons and then adding the resulting binary packages to the archive
<SteveA> mpt: ping
<mpt> SteveA, pong
<SteveA> mpt: I'm about to leave for mossop st.  will you be around in 35 mins ?
<SteveA> and congrats on getting the DSL sorted!
<SteveA> if you won't, please send me a fresh email saying about the TraversalError problem on the UI branch.  I'll look into it this morning.
<mpt> SteveA, I will
<SteveA> mpt: ping
<mpt> pingity pong
* mpt wonders why, now that he's using repositories both locally and on devpad, bzr push is still so horribly slow
<jamesh> mpt: bzr push will still be doing the same thing
<mpt> Is that what the smart server will fix?
* mpt reads about it
<stub> jamesh: https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-07-12/S21
<stub> mpt: It is quicker to rsync your entire repository
<stub> push: .FORCE
<stub>         rsync -avPze ssh --delete-after \
<stub>             ~/.canonical-bzr/ \
<stub>             devpad:/home/warthogs/archives/stub/
<jamesh> mpt: the smart server has the potential to reduce the number of round trips needed to push the branch, so yes.
<mpt> nifty
<jamesh> for now rsync is generally faster.
<mpt> ok, I'll start using rsync once I've finished importing all my branches
<jamesh> stub: you can use devpad.canonical.com:/code/stub now
<mpt> otherwise some of them will get nuked
<jamesh> mpt: I have a bzr plugin that can push all the branches in a repository in a single go.  It is faster than multiple sftp pushes, but slower than rsync
* mpt can't imagine why he'd want to make multiple sftp pushes, unless it was for speed purposes :-)
<jamesh> mpt: if you have multiple branches to push
<_thumper_> morning all
<_thumper_> jamesh: I've been talking with steve and ddaa about a problem with timeouts, and stub commented on the review and brought up the main issue that had been bothering me
<stub> jamesh: That error is an invalid oops, so looks like it is just breaking rather than returning a 404
<_thumper_> and that is executing the actual query twice
<_thumper_> One suggestion is the possibility of pushing the functionality down into sql object and how it processes the queries
<_thumper_> add the ability to set a low and high water mark for the query
<_thumper_> if the rowcount hits the low mark, a warning is emmitted
<_thumper_> at the high mark, an exception is raised
<_thumper_> jamesh: any comments on how easy this would be to implement?
<jamesh> _thumper_: so something like the selectOne() routine but more generic?
<_thumper_> jamesh: not sure on what selectOne does, 
<_thumper_> the idea is that these values are checked before iteration begins
<jamesh> stub: fixed.
<stub> _thumper_: Best you can do is specify a LIMIT clause in the SQL query. You still either need to retrieve the results to see if the limit has been met, or do a count().
<_thumper_> stub: the actual problem is not the actual query timing out
<jamesh> _thumper_: it is a variant of the sqlobject select() method that you can use for queries that should return 0 or 1 rows
<_thumper_> but in the processing of the objects, other queries are executed
<_thumper_> and it is the repeated other queries that are causing the timeouts
<stub> Kiko wrote the prejoin stuff for SQLObject to help with this problem, but it doesn't solve all of the cases
<jamesh> _thumper_: it issues a "limit 2" query, and raises an exception if it gets two rows back
<_thumper_> jamesh: ok
<_thumper_> once the query has been executed, is the rowcount available?
<stub> _thumper_: Only after the rows have been retrieved. 
<stub> _thumper_: (because the database might not even know if it is streaming the data as the query executes rather than materializing everything in RAM and sending it after)
<_thumper_> stub: ok, I get that
<jamesh> stub: the DB API provides a cursor.rowcount attribute
<jamesh> does that get set to something meaningful?
<stub> jamesh: Which is undefined until you have selected all the results fom the cursor
<jamesh> stub: that's now how it is defined to act in the API
<stub> (just like JDBC, PerlDBI and everything else that needs an ODBC backend)
<_thumper_> so the cursor is moved during the creation of the objects using the iteration functions?
<jamesh> actually, maybe it does.
<jamesh> "This read-only attribute specifies the number of rows that the last executeXXX() produced ... or affected"
<stub>             The attribute is -1 in case no executeXXX() has been             performed on the cursor or the rowcount of the last             operation is not determinable by the interface. [7] 
<jamesh> and it says that it can be -1
<jamesh> yeah
<stub> Which in practice, unless you are using a toy database, it will be -1 until you have selected all the rows.
<stub> _thumper_: Yes
<_thumper_> stub: thanks
<_thumper_> I've got an idea, and will push it to devpad this morning for review
<jamesh> still not quite sure why batching isn't an option for this
<stub> _thumper_: Unless you hit some code that converts the resultset into a list, which is generally a bug needing to be fixed.
<spiv> mpt: FWIW, the smart server today already speeds up pushing a bit: http://bazaar-vcs.org/Performance/0.11 (it's still just file-level operations, but it cuts down on round-trips for certain operations).
<_thumper_> jamesh: ideally it is, but that is not being persued just now
<_thumper_> jamesh: what I'd prefer would be a filtered list
<_thumper_> so instead of batching the results you enter something to produces a reduced result set
<stub> I think the idea of hardcoding limits and raising an exception if there are too many results is just an interim fix when people believe that it will not actually happen on any pages, and if we see OOPS reports for that exception then batching needs to be added to that page.
<spiv> mpt: If you have bzr 0.11 locally, you could try "BZR_REMOTE_PATH=/code/rocketfuel-built/launchpad/sourcecode/bzr/bzr bzr push bzr+ssh://devpad/code/..."
<_thumper_> stub: that's the intention
<spiv> mpt: (the BZR_REMOTE_PATH is a hack to workaround bzr 0.11 not being installed system-wide on devpad yet)
<stub> _thumper_: You still need to be able to display the full, unfiltered list though (batched over multiple pages of course), or search engines will not be able to find the information.
<_thumper_> stub: yes I think that the primary page will be batched
<_thumper_> and the details page (which is the one causing the problems at the moment) will use a filter
<_thumper_> the primary listing page at the moment just shows all
<mpt> spiv, is there any reason not to upgrade to 0.11, and if not, how do I do so?
<spiv> mpt: are you using edgy or dapper?
<spiv> bzr 0.11 seems very solid, and it's faster.  I can't think of any reason not to use it.
<spiv> http://bazaar-vcs.org/DistroDownloads gives a like to a repo with dapper debs.
<spiv> a link, rather.
<jamesh> spiv: should an RT request be filed to get bzr-0.11 installed as default?
<spiv> jamesh: Wasn't there already a request for that?
<jamesh> dunno
<spiv> I think I'm thinking of something related, getting bzr 0.11 into a more official repo or something.
<spiv> Probably worth filing the RT request anyway.
<Spads> I have a request here mentioning "launchpad-dependencies".  Is there an official list of dependencies for launchpad somewhere?
<Spads> I believe the request is for build-deps, really.
<malcc> Spads: There's a package of that name, to make launchpad dependency installation easier
<Spads> hmmm, I'm not seeing it in dapper
<Spads> Where can I find it?
<malcc> Spads: It's in dapper
<jamesh> Spads: it is in multiverse
<Spads> ahhhh
<mpt> spiv, is there any reason not to upgrade to Edgy, and if not ... I can work that much out :-)
<jamesh> Spads: it isn't in edgy at all though.
<mpt> i.e. do all the Launchpad dependencies Just Work in Edgy?
<spiv> mpt: I'm running edgy, and aside from some X+suspend/resume woes, it seems fine.
* spiv -> food
<mpt> such woes I already have, so I'll do that this weekend then
<philroche> Hi Guys, I am having trouble importing my rpoject into Lanuchpad (from SVN) I get -  Invalid source package name - any ideas?
<indu> hi, kiko, r u there
<glatzor> ping jordi: is the po file import of Rosetta currently stalled?
<malcc> Anyone fancy reviewing a test? I got r=kiko last night on my main change, on condition I added a test, and the test ended up a lot bigger than the change
<jamesh> philroche: you can safely ignore that message
<stub> Ahh sod. Launchpad meeting in 20 mins :-P
* stub wants a beer
<_thumper_> stub: SteveA said to bug you about LayerInvariantError when running tests
<_thumper_> I merged from devpad devel branch yesterday
<stub> When running some particular test or subset? Or the entire suite?
<_thumper_> I was running a subset canonical.launchpad.webapp
<stub> We have a bug open on it happening in some cases where you run a subset of tests, but it would become more critical if the 'run all tests' started blowing up.
<_thumper_> ok
<jamesh> it usually means that some test is doing some setup it shouldn't for its layer, or forgetting to tear something down
<_thumper_> hmm... ok
<jamesh> (which might get masked with other tests running after it in the layer)
<stub> jamesh: There is a real bug where the test runner loads the layers in an unexpected order. I think it is our fault.
<jamesh> ah.
<stub> jamesh: Possibly just too many paranoid checks, or maybe something more nefarious.
<jamesh> stub: If we stop using initZopeless, I wonder how the layers should be configured/stacked?
<stub> It will need to be the same, as the scripts still load a different .zcml file.
<stub> So unless that changes...
<jamesh> it would be good to get different db users factored into the layers
<jamesh> perhaps a LaunchpadZopelessLayer(dbuser) function that would auto-create layers as needed
<stub> There are already some (sucky) APIs for changing the user a test connects as. I can't remember if it is both for Zopeless and Zopeful. It would be easier if I nuke the old FooTestSetup classes. The layer per user could be a good idea, but probably better to implement using standard inheritance (class names leak out into the command line remember)
<stub> And other test runner magic might break - don't know.
<stub> class FooLayer(LaunchpadZopelessLayer): dbuser='bar'  is easy enough
<SteveA> hmm
<SteveA> wish these were called TestLayer not just Layer
<SteveA> as we've been already using "Layer" for UI layers
<mpt> like an onion
<SteveA> stub: want to do the honours for this meeting?
<SteveA> ah, wait, mpt has internet!
<stub> I want a beer
<SteveA> mpt: in celebration of your internet connection
<SteveA> would you like to chair today's meeting?
<malcc> I vote that stub gets a beer
<stub> Seconded. I'm outa here!
<SteveA> I here there are great bars in thailand
* stub runs off quickly
<SteveA> very friendly bars
<stub> Beer tastes better with naked women
* stub is of course referring to the novelty swizzle sticks you get around here
<kiko-zzz> me
<SteveA> fa so la
<stub> me
<mpt> SteveA, ok
<SteveA> thanks mpt
<stub> ./execute fake_meeting_attendance
<mpt> just as soon as I remember how to spell "agenda"
<spiv> agenduh.
<stub> haha
<spiv> (the singular form is agendumb)
<mpt> MEETING TIME!
<mpt> Welcome to the weekly Launchpad development meeting
<mpt> Who's here?
<malcc> me
<cprov> me
<matsubara> me
<_thumper_> me
<spiv> me
<flacoste> me
<bradb> me
<kiko> me
<SteveA> me
<stub> m
<stub> e
<jamesh> me
<BjornT> me
<ddaa> hello
<mpt> Is that everyone?
<mpt> == Agenda ==
<mpt>  * Activity reports
<mpt>  * Actions from last meeting
<mpt>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<mpt>  * Bug report report (mpt)
<mpt>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<mpt>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports + updating spec status
<mpt>  * Sysadmin requests
<mpt>  * Storing date_created and other dates and people related to state transitions.
<mpt>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<mpt>  * Three sentences
<mpt> 
<mpt> If you have things not mentioned there, please /msg me
<mpt> == Activity reports ==
<kiko> mpt, you cleared out my extra items
<SteveA> kiko: they're in there
<SteveA> kiko: I added them, I think
<mpt> Who's up to date?
<malcc> Not me
<SteveA> not me
<kiko> ok
<matsubara> up to date
<flacoste> up to date
<kiko> not me
<jamesh> not me
<BjornT> up to date
<_thumper_> I've been slightly lax during the sprint
<mpt> up to date
<stub> me
<spiv> up to date
<ddaa> Not uptodate but excused because on sprint. Up to date otherwise.
<bradb> up to date
<mpt> kiko, the only thing I cleared was the template "(other items)" line
<cprov> not me
<SteveA> I want to point out that although we have special guest chairs each week, in general I still set the agenda before the meeting.
<mpt> ok
<mpt> == Actions from last meeting ==
<mpt>  * SteveA to put up a wiki page for the launchpad project to note disaster scenarios on, and mail the list about it
<mpt> I did that. SteveA, want to talk about it? :-)
<SteveA> mpt: thank you for doing that.
<SteveA> https://launchpad.canonical.com/DisasterScenarios
<SteveA> there are some scenarios of a disasterous nature on here
<mpt> from my own feeble imagination
<SteveA> please take a moment to read through them, and think about particular disasters that may befall the area of launchpad you're personally involved in
<SteveA> and add them to the page using a similar format to the ones mpt started
<malcc> I suspect Soyuz will be able to provide some truly disasterous possibilities
<SteveA> we'll review and refine them later
<mpt> thanks SteveA 
<mpt> aaaaaand secondly
<mpt>  * SteveA to write up what needs doing to implement __eq__, __ne__, and __hash__ for database objects
<SteveA> try to describe specific risks and threats
<SteveA> I'm looking for quality and interesting interactions between use and things
<SteveA> rather than sheer quantity.
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> mpt: I still need to put my notes online on that
<mpt> ok. We'll nag you again next meeting.
<SteveA> ta
<mpt> == Oops report (Matsubara) ==
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 65577, 30602 and 2497
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65577 in malone "Report a bug in current distro release context oopses" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65577
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30602
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2497 in rosetta "/people/*/+translations times out for prolific translators" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2497
<matsubara> bradb, your work on release management will address bug 65577? If not, can you
<matsubara> fix that one?
<matsubara> kiko, bugs 30602 and 2497 are up for review for awhile. Any news on it?
<kiko> matsubara, 2497 I have a review to reply to, but 30602 still pending jamesh' review
<bradb> matsubara: sure, i'll keep an eye out for it.
<matsubara> well, I'm done then. thanks mpt and congrats to everyone. 0 exceptions today.
<SteveA> that's great news
<SteveA> soon, I think we'll be hitting 0 exceptions per day consistently
<mpt> ok
<mpt> == Bug report report ==
<mpt> There are 17 known Critical bugs in Launchpad without released fixes. The oldest 8 not already mentioned by matsubara are:
<mpt>  * Bug 929
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 929 in launchpad "Long words (such as URLs) overflow columns" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/929
<ddaa> Except for _thumper_'s branch that will turn some existing timeouts into exceptions...
<lucasvo> how comes that it says Revision control system: None given but I use bzr for my project? (https://launchpad.net/products/harmony/trunk)
<mpt> Is that really critical? jamesh, what say you?
<mpt>  * bug 4594
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 4594 in malone "Shouldn't be able to add duplicate bug watches" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/4594
<jamesh> mpt: dunno if it is critical, but it can make pages look ugly
<ddaa> lucasvo: link to the main branch for your project in https://launchpad.net/products/harmony/trunk/+edit
<SteveA> it's critical for the ui-one-zero
<mpt> BjornT, have you looked at that yet?
<BjornT> mpt: no, haven't had time yet. i'm planning to fix it next week.
<mpt>  * Bug 38598
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38598 in launchpad-bazaar "Branch has no datecreated" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/38598
<mpt> BjornT, ok
<lucasvo> ddaa: I already did that
<jamesh> lucasvo: I've overhalled that form recently, so it will be a bit less confusing on next rollout.  See https://staging.launchpad.net/products/harmony/trunk/+source for an idea
<mpt> ddaa, you don't want to hear the words that sabdfl hurled down my phone line when he discovered that bug this week. Or maybe you already have. Anyway, ETA? :-)
<ddaa> mpt: I think stub landed a patch to fix 38598 and others
<mpt> ah yes, I saw that
<mpt> but is it shown in the UI?
<ddaa> stub: can you confirm that it's fixed
<mpt> I suppose it doesn't matter that much if it's not, I can add it
<stub> The DB is fixed
<mpt> thanks stub
<ddaa> mpt: it's not shown in the UI, no plan to add that
<mpt>  * Bug 44214
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44214 in rosetta "We need to add code to prevent POFiles being in the same path" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44214
<ddaa> stub: is that fixreleased then?
<stub> So any critical component is done (well... in rocketfuel)
<stub> fixcommitted
<mpt> carlos, progress?
<lucasvo> jamesh, ddaa: I am talking about the little box Revision control details in the lower right corner
<lucasvo> jamesh: it's the same on staging
<mpt>  * bug 44808
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44808 in rosetta "Some translation templates in dapper don't contain any items" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44808
<jamesh> lucasvo: please file a bug, we can talk about it after the meeting
<mpt>  * bug 46982
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46982 in rosetta "Rosetta does not accept correct KDE plural forms when there are more than 2" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46982
<mpt> oh, carlos isn't here
<mpt> never mind
<mpt> ok, so one more
<mpt>  * bug 54241
<ddaa> lucasvo: wow, you actually look at the portlets!
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54241 in launchpad "We need a script or tool that prunes OOPS logs from sodium" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54241
<mpt> stub, do I remember you saying that wasn't Critical any more? or was that my imagination?
<lucasvo> ddaa: I am quite a perfectionis. :) let's discuss itafter the meeting. didn't want to interrupt
<stub> mpt: It isn't critical
<stub> Erm... which bug are you talking about?
<ddaa> lucasvo: there's indeed a display bug
<mpt> stub, bug 54241
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54241 in launchpad "We need a script or tool that prunes OOPS logs from sodium" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54241
<stub> Fixed committed, still critical. I'll update the bug now.
* ddaa looks sideways at _thumper_
<mpt> ok.
<mpt> Sorry that took a bit longer than usual. My dirty little secret is that I usually prepare the bug report report during the first part of the meeting.
<mpt> == Production and staging (stub) ==
<mpt> thanks stub
<mpt> and now, here's stub!
<stub> Production cherry picks will happen tomorrow
* stub wasn't prepared either
<stub> now that the oops pruner is running fine on staging
<stub> So please add any outstanding ones to ProductionLaunchpadStatus now
<stub> Nothing particularly thrilling happening otherwise.
<stub> For those interested, a freshly restored Launchpad database now takes over 30 gig of disk space
<stub> Up from 10 gig a few months ago
<kiko> all carlos' fault
<cprov> stub: too bad for mawson 
<stub> thats pretty much it except for questions
<mpt> ok, any questions?
<mpt> 5
<mpt> 4
<mpt> 3
<mpt> 2
<stub> cprov: I know. I will need to start generating subsets of the production data for testing use
<mpt> 1.41
<mpt> 1
<mpt> 0
<mpt> thanks stub
<jamesh> maybe we could drop the non-english langauges from rosetta
<ddaa> stub: would it possible to cherrypick your datecreated patch in production?
<elmo> stub: you'll not be running out of memory soon... :(
<SteveA> Danilo txted me to say his router has broken, so he's offline.  He's working on fixing this.
<cprov> stub: that's a good idea, spliting translation would be good 
<stub> ddaa: Not without downtime
<mpt> == Launchpad 1.0 status reports ==
<flacoste> Support Tracker 1.0 Report
<flacoste> --------------------------
<flacoste> - SupportTrackerWorfklow: still in review
<flacoste> - SupportTrackerViews: in review, one view is still unimplemented requiring SupportTrackerWorkflow
<flacoste> - SupportTrackerHelp: started
<mpt> go spammers
<flacoste> - LocalizedSupportRequests: started, good progress.
<flacoste> Other 1.0 Item
<flacoste> --------------
<flacoste> - DirectPersonRegistration: started
<indu> cprov: hi, 
<bradb> Malone 1.0
<bradb> ----------
<bradb> upstream-forwarding-workflow: Last part up for review since Monday.
<bradb> series-and-distrorelease-mgmt: Discussed ConjoinedBugTasks with jamesh. Agreed on a solution.
<bradb> guided-filebug-form: Handed off to kiko for general UI review.
<bradb> removing-duplicate-comments: Status changed to implemented (but no new code written).
<bradb> malone-essential-docs: No news.
<bradb> simple-bug-keywords: No news.
<ddaa> importd-bzr-native: done. More cleanups planned, but the scope of the spec has been exceeded already.
<ddaa> supermirror-smart-server: Late, but good progress. Missed the bazaar meeting monday, so did not have spiv's status update. Dunno what's new since last week.
<cprov> = Soyuz-1.0 Report =
<cprov>  * PPA: blocked on ArchiveRework (still).
<cprov>  * Archive Rework: slow progress, malcc
<cprov>  * Code quality: slow progress, r=spiv on ftest for queue tool library
<cprov>  * Openning Feisty in mawson, performance tests
<cprov>  * Contents generation tests
<cprov>  * Upgrade of apt-ftparchive in production, cache regeneration
<cprov>  * General Fixing: #65052, #65589, #64840
<cprov> indu: hey
<ddaa> interesting exit message...
<indu> cprov: did u understand my requirement clearly yesterday
<mpt> So if danilos successfully returns, he can give us a Rosetta 1.0 report
<mpt> in the meantime
<mpt> == updating spec status ==
<mpt> kiko, SteveA, was this supposed to be a separate item?
<SteveA> yes
<kiko> yes
<SteveA> this is a note to everyone to say...
<cprov> indu: yes, I think so ... can we talk after the meeting (in 20 minutes or so) ?
<SteveA> update the status metadata of the specs you just posted about
<mpt> (kiko, that's your cue)
<SteveA> in launchpad
<indu> cprov: ok
<SteveA> and keep the status of specs up to date when you do some work on it, or reach a milestone with it
<SteveA> that way, kiko and I have a good overview of how 1.0 work is going
<kiko> mark Steve and I use the specs in our discussion of 1.0 progress
<SteveA> and that makes it possible to discuss the progress well with mark
<SteveA> anything to add kiko?
<kiko> (and having up-to-date statuses will give much a better impression of our progress)
<kiko> no, that's all -- as long as people do it :)
<mpt> ok. Thanks SteveA, thanks kiko
<niru> indu:hi
<mpt> == Sysadmin requests ==
<mpt> any important ones outstanding?
<mpt> 5
<mpt> 4
<mpt> 3
<stub> beta.launchpad.net
<mpt> 2
<indu> kiko: hi, after ur meeting is over, please ping me, i have something to talk with u
<mpt> 1
<SteveA> we now have /code/ on devpad
<mpt> 0
<SteveA> I mailed te launchpad list about that
<mpt> stub, what number is that?
<stub> Steve has it
<mpt> ok.
<stub> rt 17038
<mpt> == Storing date_created and other dates and people related to state transitions ==
<mpt> Whose is this? It has no name
<SteveA> it had no  name on the MeetingAgenda page
<SteveA> so, -ve karma to whoever added it
<kiko> I can do it
* SteveA waits for someone to own up
<SteveA> go for it kiko
<mpt> that's what I meant, sorry
<kiko> so mark was concerned when he noticed that branch lacked a date created
<stub> Not me. But most things that should have date_created now do in the db, as do somethings that probably shouldn't
<SteveA> stub: but, is it updated automatically when a thing is created?
<stub> SteveA: yes
<kiko> and would like to underline the point that keeping track of these dates lets us provide a history for our objects
<jamesh> that's a simple default value for the column
<SteveA> stub: nice
<stub> Branch.date_created isn't really terribly useful, as it is the timestamp when the branch was added to Launchpad rather than when the branch was actually created (which is stored in the branch itself if anywhere)
* SteveA gets all "Jazz Club"
<_thumper_> what about a last_updated column too also kept up to date with triggers?
<_thumper_> feasible? worthwhile?
<kiko> so it's worth analyzing "your" part of the data model to see if there are other dates that are worth capturing
<jamesh> stub: it allows us to get some feeling of how many branches get added over time
<ddaa> worthwile, not a matter of triggers
<jamesh> (but I suppose the cricket stats also help there)
<kiko> bradb for instance more or less recently added a number of dates to the bugtask object
<stub> _thumper_: Not unless people have use cases. Wider tables means more load on the db.
<_thumper_> stub: fair enough
<mpt> kiko, is that all?
<kiko> yes
<mpt> ok, thanks
<stub> (Although the use case for date_created was Mark asked for it...)
<ddaa> there's a use for that in the branch table though
<mpt> == Approval for the new bounty-system tag to group bugs related to the bounty system (matsubara) ==
<_thumper_> ddaa, later
<ddaa> I was answering to this rather narrower question
<matsubara> https://help.launchpad.net/TaggingLaunchpadBugs
<stub> ddaa: If you want it, please file a bug so I don't forget. It is easy enough to do.
* SteveA looks
<matsubara> I added the bounty-system tag a couple of weeks ago but forgot to mention it on previous meetings.
<stub> ddaa: (add the trigger I mean. Although filing the bug is easy too ;) )
<mpt> (Why not just "bounty"?)
<SteveA> +1
<kiko> bounty
<ddaa> stub: nevermind, I think I just confused the issue
<SteveA> mpt: because that could easily be confused with "this bug has a bounty on it"
<matsubara> mpt: SteveA didn't like it.
<SteveA> so, I am -1 on "bounty"
<spiv> mpt: that could be confused with saying "there's a bounty for fixing this bug"
<mpt> only if used outside of Launchpad!
<SteveA> not only
<mpt> outside of the launchpad project, I mean
<stub> I  don't think it is confusing, as the tags are for us
<mpt> Oh Well
* mpt foresees a bunch of -system tags
<jamesh> bounty-tracker then?
<SteveA> fine
<stub> It makes no difference whatsoever even if someone does mistake 'bounty' for 'there is a bounty on this bug' in the case of launchpad
* ddaa suggests "twix"
<mpt> ok, let's move on
<SteveA> and, if in the absence of a bounty tracker, people use "bounty" for that elsewhere in launchpad
<SteveA> then we'll have two distinct, but confusing, uses of the "bounty" tag
<SteveA> so, as there are
<SteveA> 1. very few bugs related to our bounty tracker
<SteveA> and
<SteveA> 2. a good reason to avoid confusion
<mpt> There will always be distinct uses of various tags in different products
<SteveA> I think "bounty-tracker" is the best suggestion
<stub> There are 0 bugs in the Launchpad product with bounties, and that will remain the case for ever.
<SteveA> mpt: yes, but not confusingly different like this.
<SteveA> tags and their definitions are global
<stub> Well... for some time
<mpt> yet :-)
<SteveA> and I thik we're getting into bikeshedding here
<stub> tags don't have definitions
<mpt> true, I plead guilty
<jamesh> stub: yes
<SteveA> they are meant to soon
<jamesh> yet
<mpt> ok, next
<stub> Then tags cannot be global!
<kiko> let's just use bounty-tracker
<SteveA> global definitions
<SteveA> thank you
<mpt> == Keep, Bag, Change ==
<kiko> and solve the deeper issue later
<stub> BAG: global tags with definitions.
<mpt> BAG: something else we don't have yet
<mpt> 5
<spiv> KEEP: 0 exceptions per day!
<mpt> 4
<mpt> 3
<mpt> 2.78
<mpt> 2
<mpt> 1
<mpt> 0
<mpt> == Three sentences ==
<ddaa> DONE: new svn changeset logic, thumper sprint, pyrex experiments
<ddaa> TODO: thumper sprint, python import, svn rename support, hct removal
<ddaa> BLOCKED: no
<malcc> DONE: Little ArchiveRework. Fixed override publishing. Coded fix to death row db updates.
<malcc> TODO: Land death row db update fix, ArchiveRework, sprint in Brazil
<malcc> BLOCKED: No
<mpt> More spam, please
<flacoste> DONE: completed most of support-tracker-views
<flacoste> TODO: land tt-workflow, tt-views branches, write support tracker help
<flacoste> BLOCKED: waiting for review
<bradb> DONE: Guided filebug. ConjoinedBugTasks. Pair-programming on the support tracker.
<bradb> TODO: Put guided filebug up for review. Release management.
<bradb> BLOCKED: kiko to review guided filebug UI.
<matsubara> DONE: fixed #50816, fixed permission on +settopics page, finished #1558, oops report analysis.
<BjornT> DONE: put up the last bits of upstream forwarding workflow for review.  code reviews...
<spiv> DONE: reviews, WSGI backend for bzr smart server, fixing last critical issues in bzr HTTP smart server
<jamesh> DONE: code review for stub, almost finished kikos.  ProductSeries refactoring landed.  Pagetest setup refactoring.  Other bug fixing
<matsubara> TODO: more of the same, fix more oops bugs and finish #62423, land #1558
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<jamesh> TODO: code reviews.  FormLayout stuff.  Bugs 929 (wrapping), 2649 (displaying CVS branch entry on +source), 4557 (productrelease release date field).
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 929 in launchpad "Long words (such as URLs) overflow columns" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/929
<mpt> DONE: mockups, calls, mockups, calls, mockups, calls, fixing bug 64080
<_thumper_> DONE: reading, sprinting
<_thumper_> TODO: more sprinting, looking at brances for specs
<_thumper_> BLOCKED: nothing
<mpt> TODO: actually implement stuff
<mpt> BLOCKED: bug 65629
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64080 in launchpad "Highlighting of active application in facets menu has broken" [High,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64080
<spiv> TODO: reviews, bzr smart server hacking, smart server/supermirror integration
<BjornT> TODO: more code reviews. prevent duplicate bug watches being added.
<spiv> BLOCKED: no
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> DONE: some leave, get back on top of email, random management, heat up some old branches
<kiko> TODO: more of the same, interviews
<kiko> BLOCKED: jamesh to review rosetta patch
<stub> TODO: PillarName traversal and url changes
<stub> DONE: Blacklist, oops pruner
<stub> BLOCKED: review of blacklist (needs to be in production so I can blacklist stuff I need to complete PillarName XXX's)
<mpt> flacoste, who are you waiting for review from?
<mpt> stub, who are *you* waiting for review from?
<mpt> and jamesh, when will you review kiko's patch? (nag nag)
<SteveA> DONE: relocate to NL, bzr launchpad sprints
<SteveA> TODO: bzr launchpad sprint, ui work
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<flacoste> mpt: BjornT (but to his defense it's a huge patch) the other is unallocated
<cprov> DONE: new a-f in production, open feisty test, dealing with bugs for feisty
<cprov> TODO: finish fixes for feisty and soyuz BR sprint (ArchiveRework, NascenUpload \redesign)
<cprov> BLOCKED: no
<stub> mpt: James (who seems to be getting all of mine recently)
<BjornT> mpt: i'm currently reviewing flacoste's patch, but it's taking quite a while to finish...
<mpt> flacoste, has the unallocated one been in the queue for less than a day?
<flacoste> mpt: yep
<flacoste> mpt: it was put out yesterday
<mpt> cprov, shush with those company secrets ;-)
<mpt> flacoste, ok, so nothing out of the ordinary
<flacoste> mpt: nope
<SteveA> oh, one more note
<SteveA> NO MORE HUGE PATCHES
<mpt> jamesh, do you need to reallocate anything, or can you unblock stub and kiko shortly?
<SteveA> when you're working on something, if you thinnk you'll have a diff of over 1000 lines to review
<_thumper_> SteveA, what's a sensible limit?
<SteveA> look at ways to make it in two landings
<SteveA> or more
<jamesh> mpt: I am most of the way through kiko's.  I'll get to stubs tomorrow.
<mpt> jamesh, cool, thanks
<cprov> mpt: ohh, I'm sorry ..
<SteveA> so that the work can be reviewed in reasonably small chunks, so a reviewer can keep the diff in their minds, so that they can offer better review advice
<SteveA> than just PEP-8 conformance etc.
<SteveA> now, splitting up work like this is a *skill* -- it needs practice, it needs to be learned and studied
<mpt> and more easily see whether each change has a matching test, etc
<SteveA> so, talk to your reviewer as you embark on some work
<ddaa> well, I can split my patch just about anywhere in the history
<SteveA> and ask for advice on how to split it up into cohesive unites
<ddaa> if reviewing it is a problem
<kiko> jamesh, is it that bad? :-(
<SteveA> ddaa: COHESIVE UNITS
<ddaa> SteveA: they are cohesive
<ddaa> all tdd and refactoring
<kiko> refactorings are hard
<kiko> I agree with ddaa there
<SteveA> ddaa: then that is good
<kiko> but new features can almost always be factored into separate parts
<mpt> danilos, welcome back
<SteveA> kiko:  you agree with ddaa on what?
<malcc> ArchiveRework is a bitch to split up, and it's 5000+ lines at the moment; but I'm aiming to review it with celso and kiko in person next week in Brazil
<kiko> sometimes refactorings can be done in parts
<mpt> ok, three minutes left, and two things left to do, so please discuss refactorings after the meeting
<danilos> mpt: yeah, thanks, though I am on backup right now
<malcc> Hopefully in-person interactive review will help make it not just a vast meaningless diff for a random reviewer to stare at while they cry onto their keyboard
<mpt> == Next meeting ==
<mpt> (which I somehow forgot earlier)
<malcc> Next week
<malcc> ?
<mpt> Anyone who can't make same time, same channel, next week?
<mpt> 5
<mpt> 4
<mpt> 3
<mpt> 2
<mpt> 1
<danilos> DONE: Firefox tests, OOo started, stuff for visa, new contract
<danilos> TODO: Put ff and ooo up for review, search, USA visa
<danilos> BLOCKED: no
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Developer meeting: Thu 19 Oct, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<danilos> (my late 3 sentences)
<mpt> thanks danilos
<mpt> And finally
<SteveA> malcc: I recall that there was a proposal to use interfaces or something to ease the ArchiveRework refactoring
<mpt> danilos, do you have a Rosetta 1.0 progress report handy?
<danilos> and rosetta 1.0 report
<lucasvo> ddaa: about that bug, should I file a report?
<danilos> sure, just coming mpt :)
<danilos> Rosetta 1.0 weekly report:
<danilos> - opening edgy for translation: DONE
<danilos> - firefox import/export: to put up for review after more tests (will ask for cherry pick)
<danilos> - oo import/export: started
<danilos> - translation review: like last week
<danilos> - essential docs: no progress this week
<danilos> - search: not started
<danilos> - checks not to upload wrong language PO file using "too many changes" check: not started
<danilos> - ui fixes: mpt on those
<danilos> - outstanding issues: none
<danilos> (for translation review: carlos is vacationing)
<ddaa> lucasvo: yeah, that would be good
<SteveA> malcc: in any case, there are ways to plan a refactoring into small parts.  lifeless is an expert on this, so schedule a call with him sometime to discuss the principles behind it.
<lucasvo> and also I wanted to know what this screenshot url is about.... One can enter one but it doesn't seem to show up anywhere
<mpt> Thank you danilos.
<mpt> and on that note
<ddaa> lucasvo: looks  like a simple oversight, easy to fix
<mpt> MEETING ENDS
<mpt> thank you everybody
<ddaa> I've got a new minion on my left to handle it
<SteveA> thanks for running the meeting efficiently and to time, mpt
<danilos> thanks mpt, guys, sorry about me missing most of it
<_thumper_> minion, pah!
<malcc> Bang on time, nice
* bradb & # shower
<mpt> danilos, I'll try to get the notes up later today so you can read them
<danilos> mpt: sure, thanks
<flacoste> matsubara: we had an edit conflict on PendingReviews yesterday: https://launchpad.canonical.com/PendingReviews?action=diff&rev2=2986&rev1=2985
<mpt> stub, by "Production cherry picks will happen tomorrow", did you mean there won't be a full rollout?
<mpt> (in the coming week)
* matsubara checks
<lucasvo> bug 65585
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65585 in gaim "gaim doesn't stop flashing in taskbar." [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65585
<lucasvo> bug 65584
<stub> mpt: I don't know about next week yet. Do we need one?
<lucasvo> the database of staging and normal are synced?
<mpt> stub, no, I just wanted to know whether I needed to request a cherrypick or not
<stub> mpt: If there are two many cherry picks, there might be a full rollout tomorrow. I like to remain flexible ;)
<lucasvo> anyone know http://usefulinc.com/doap ?
<mpt> stub, also, s/ProductionLaunchpadStatus/LaunchpadProductionStatus/ :-)
<stub> (or is that indecisive?)
<stub> lucasvo: The staging database is normally synced with the production database each day.
<lucasvo> oh, damn, I reported an LP bug accidentally on staging
<lucasvo> ddaa: https://staging.launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/65584
<jamesh> lucasvo: please file it again on the main server -- the staging db gets wiped each day and no bug mail gets generated
<matsubara> flacoste: sorry about that. I use editmoin to edit the wiki pages and didn't get (or didn't notice) any warnings.
<flacoste> matsubara: no harm done
<jamesh> BjornT: got time for a zope related question?
<lucasvo> bug 65584
<lucasvo> bug 65661
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65661 in launchpad "Revision control details box does not work correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65661
<kiko> stub, have a moment?
<stub> kiko: Sure
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65660 in malone "Activity log does not show targetting for releases" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65660
<BjornT> jamesh: sure
<ddaa> jamesh: is that you that added the bazaar branch in the productseries portlet?
<jamesh> BjornT: was looking at the proposed implementation of the FormLayout spec
<jamesh> ddaa: I added the registered Bazaar branch to the details portlet -- I didn't update the revision control details portlet
* flacoste is afk moving car, brb
<ddaa> I think the branch needs not be advertised in the details portlet
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65661 in launchpad-bazaar "Revision control details portlet does show bzr branch" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65661
<jamesh> BjornT: it proposes using views on the widgets to handle the layout.  I was wondering if there is a standard way to get access to the "main" view class from a subview like this
<jamesh> BjornT: given that we are currently managing per-field errors in LaunchpadFormView.
<ddaa> it's much less important than the other bits of information there. And it needs not be duplicated in the revision control details portlet
<jamesh> ddaa: it would be good to move it over then.
<ddaa> okay, I think I could whip up a small fix for that this afternoon
<ddaa> unless _thumper_ wants to beat me to it
<ddaa> _thumper_: ?
<BjornT> jamesh: no, i can't think of some standard way of doing it. using views will probably be hard while doing per-field errors in LaunchpadFormView.
<_thumper_> ddaa: yeah I want to beat you
<_thumper_> ddaa: oh, you mean fix the bug?
<ddaa> great
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65663 in launchpad "LP asks for screenshot url but doesn't use it (yet)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65663
<jamesh> BjornT: I suppose storing the custom errors in a "launchpadformview_error" attribute (or similar) on the widget would be bad
<ddaa> I suggest we have a game of barbarian tomorrow to help your release your aggresivity
<ddaa> but first you can put it to good use by sublimating it into a bugfix
<jamesh> BjornT: I see the widget instances don't get security wrapped so it would work, but it seems pretty ugly
<BjornT> jamesh: yeah. i think keep using macros would be better until we can come up with a better solution.
<jamesh> BjornT: okay.  I guess a few helper methods on LaunchpadFormView that check for the marker interfaces would be appropriate.
<jamesh> I guess this is the point where we'd be forking the widget macros for new style vs. old style forms
* jamesh gets dinner
<kiko> bradb, what was the spec about new bug statuses that simon and you discussed?
<bradb> kiko: https://launchpad.canonical.com/BugWorkflow
<kiko> thanks
<indu> kiko: hi, can i talk to u now?
<kiko> indu, sure, one moment.
<_thumper_> stub: is there a read only db user for production database for queries?
<ddaa> wow
<ddaa> you mean complete read-only access?
<stub> _thumper_: Yes, but you don't have access to it and won't unless you have a good use case for needing that access to the live production system
<_thumper_> ddaa: yeah I get nervous sometimes
<ddaa> that's very high level of privilege
<_thumper_> stub: there a copy that I can get access to?
<_thumper_> don't really need production
<ddaa> gives you access to hashed passwords, private bugs, etc...
<_thumper_> just similar data
<indu> kiko: ok
<stub> The staging database is generally used for that.
<danilos> hahaha, the Big Brother video stream is what has fucked up my ISP
<indu> ok kiko, i think u r busy today, i have to leave, i mailed u about my doubt. please reply me for that
<kiko> indu, okay, I'll do that. thanks
<kiko>  65290 Bugs
<kiko> wow
<stub> kiko: I think there are about 200 products using Malone as their official bug tracker now (although the bulk of the bugs are of course the distro)
<kiko> yeah, quite remarkable
<stub> Not much choice for people who don't want to or can't maintain their own bug tracker, and Launchpad is already better than most.
<kiko> bradb, you know the "From duplicates" section in the subscribers portlet?
<bradb> kiko: i do
<kiko> bradb, why does it not show up in https://staging.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/47775 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47775 in xserver-xorg-driver-ati "[dapper]  xrandr freezes the system (radeon, MergedFB)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<kiko> bradb, is it because goodyheadedpunk directly subscribed to that bug?
<kiko> what about ubuntu bugs?
<bradb> kiko: yeah, direct subs take preference
<kiko> thanks.
<ddaa> BjornT: did you start reviewing my partial-copy branch?
<ddaa> BjornT: I can split it in two pretty easily, there's a very natural splitting point just after the improved replace support
<BjornT> ddaa: no, i haven't started yet. i've been busy with another big branch.
<ddaa> BjornT: okay, I'll split it up then
<BjornT> that's good.
<ddaa> BjornT: if you want I can make the first part landable independently, but it would need a bit more doing
<ddaa> since there is a couple of new acceptance tests at the beginning that only pass very close to the end
<ddaa> BjornT: is that okay if I just split them for review, or do you prefer if I make the first one landable alone?
<BjornT> ddaa: i'm happy as long as it makes it easier to review.
<flacoste> can a team be authenticated?
<flacoste> consider the following use case: I register a team as support contact for my product, the team address is a mailing list
<flacoste> hmm, no, that would be too complicated to work... nevermind
* flacoste just thinking aloud
<ddaa> BjornT: done, partial-copy-part-one is still > 1k lines, I can break it further if you wish, but then there is a big block of test code and plumbing at the beginning that accounts for a lot of the new lines and that's not really meaningful to break.
<ddaa> to clarify, I can break it further, but it will not put it below 1k lines
<ddaa> besides, I assume it more pleasant to see a patch that deletes a bunch of old shit using the new code
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> nevermitd
<ddaa> nevermind
<_thumper_> ddaa: a question 
<ddaa> A question...
<_thumper_> irl
<ddaa> since before your sun burnt hot in space
<ddaa> and before your race was born
<ddaa> I have been waiting
<ddaa> A question!
* bradb & # lunch
<malcc> So I've got this bug: https://launchpad.net/products/soyuz/+bug/65712 and this fix: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/filesu0WxL.html
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65712 in soyuz "Queuebuilder does the wrong thing when PAS changes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<malcc> I've tested the fix by hand, but I'm not sure how to write a proper test for it, does anyone have any wisdom to offer?
<SteveA> BjornT: ping
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65712 in soyuz "Queuebuilder does the wrong thing when PAS changes" [High,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65712
<BjornT> SteveA: pong
<pygi> hello, would someone enlighten me and tell me can we do trac --> LP migration?
<matsubara> bradb: ping
<bradb> matsubara: pong
<matsubara> bradb: is there any reason for SecurityContactEditView to inherit from LaunchpadFormView instead of LaunchpadEditFormView?
<bradb> matsubara: not that i can think of
<matsubara> bradb: ok, cool thanks.
<bradb> np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65736 in malone "Also notified makes difficult to find the bugs I am subscribed to" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65736
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65741 in malone "Double email to inform of duplicate bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65741
<claude> hmmm, hi all
<claude> i cannot upload anymore a .po file for help-eog :(
<claude> i even don't see the file in the import queue 
<claude> maybe could i send the file to some admin here ?
<claude> i tried either as user or published upload (it's a published one), no luck :-(
<matsubara> hi claude, could you file a support request fully describing your problem here: http://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+addticket and assigne it to me. I'll look for a Rosetta admin tomorrow to check what's going on. Is that ok?
<claude> great, thanks matsubara
<matsubara> claude: no problem
<claude> https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+ticket/2058
<claude> fyi, i cannot assign the ticket to you
<flacoste> claude: you have to use 'Edit Request' for that
<claude> the edit form don't let me do this
<claude> just edit the message
<flacoste> claude: you're right! it's on the administer menu which you probably don't have permission to access
<claude> right :-)
<flacoste> claude: i'll take care of the assignment
<claude> merci
<flacoste> claude: de rien
#launchpad 2006-10-13
<lifeless> jamesh: does kiko/launchpad/rosetta-view-refactoring have the right pending-merge metadata ?
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65800 in launchpad "Staging server should obviously be a demo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65800
<Paddy_EIRE> how do I change the status of a bug to "Answered" on launchpad and Assign credit where it is due?
<Paddy_EIRE> here is the bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/1719 someone posted that I should do this and I wish to
<vezult> I would like to register a sourceforge cvs branch in launchpad. I don't really know too much about CVS, so when attempting to register the branch, and one of the required fields is the CVS "branch." As far as I know, there is only one, default branch.
<jamesh> vezult: use MAIN
<vezult> jamesh: thanks.
<ajmitch> jamesh: regarding that, what do we do about failed imports?
* ajmitch was wanting to grab patches from the f-spot import, but it hasn't updated for 2+ weeks
<jamesh> ajmitch: currently you need to ask ddaa about it.
<ajmitch> alright
<jamesh> ajmitch: if a CVS import previously was importing correctly but has stopped, it usually indicates that the upstream performed CVS surgery and the import needs some manual attention to get it going again
<ajmitch> quite possibly - I went back to cutting patches out of CVS manually :)
<jamesh> I know the rhythmbox guys were doing stupid things like moving ,v files around
<jamesh> which is generally worse than copying them
<jamesh> since you have no chance of recovering the history
<jamesh> (copying just results in extra files existing in past revisions
<ajmitch> I'll check with upstream to see if they've done anything silly
* stub wonders where his PQM notification ended up
<stub> canonical.com addresses are relaying fine...
<stub> lifeless: Did you change PQM stuff in the last few hours?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> whats up?
<stub> lifeless: The last patch.xxx.log contains just the line 'global name 'branch' is not defined'
<stub> And I received no notifications of success or failure from pqm, nor has the commits mailing list
<lifeless> let me check
<lifeless> I've probably got a backtrace
<lifeless> stub: merge went through at 11am
<stub> lifeless: are you sure? bzr log on the launchpad/devel branch shows no landing
<lifeless> stub: yes, I'm sure.
<lifeless> stub: the dists branch is out of date, I forgot to upate it
<stub> dists branch?
<lifeless> stub: you need to use /code/ now for everything; if you do a commit to the dists branch replacing the sodium home/warthogs paths with /code/ it will fix it
<lifeless> stub: yes, /code/rocketfuel/dists/...
<lifeless> stub: where the VCS configs are stored
<stub> I have
<stub> Hmm
<lifeless> let me see
<lifeless> nope, /home/pqm/archives/rocketfuel/dists/devel/configs/canonical.com/launchad/development is still using the old paths.
<lifeless> I'll fix it
<lifeless> stub: try now, it should be happier
<stub> Ahh... I understand now. I'd forgotten all about dists and config manager stuff ;)
<jamesh> lifeless: btw, would it be possible to remove bzrtools and gnarly from rocketfuel-built?  Removed branches don't seem to disapear from it
<lifeless> jamesh: sure
<lifeless> stub can do that as can I
<lifeless> I'll do it now
<lifeless> done
<jamesh> thank you
* stub wonders where his activity reports for the last week have been going :-/
<carlos> morning
<mdke_> morning carlos 
<carlos> SteveA: Hi, will you have time for a fast meeting with me?
<carlos> about the Guadalinex meeting
<SteveA> carlos: hi
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> although I'll be briefly away in 10 mins
<carlos> SteveA: hi
<carlos> SteveA: just ping me when you have time
<carlos> I will be around the whole morning
<SteveA> carlos: ok
<carlos> SteveA: thanks
<SteveA> good morning _thumper_ 
<SteveA> carlos: ok
<SteveA> mpt: morning!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65868 in launchpad "Sprint attendance times should be considered local wallclock time" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65868
<matthewrevell> SteveA: Hi
<SteveA> hi matthewrevell 
<matthewrevell> SteveA: Would you prefer to leave it until another time, as you're in the middle of a sprint?
<SteveA> matthewrevell: let's have a quick talk now.  Can you call me?  I'll msg you a number
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65878 in launchpad-bazaar "Cannot View Branch Online" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65878
<SteveA> jamesh: ping.  please write an email to Jean-Francois pointing him in a good direction for exporting bugs from roundup.
<_thumper_> SteveA, ping
<telenieko> Hi, is it possible to make the  CIA (cia.navi.cx) work with my bzr branches on launchpad ?
<lucasvo> is there a launchpad usability team?
* lucasvo thinks that LP is in desperate need of it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65922 in launchpad "Linking a to a bug from a spec works but not the other way around." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65922
<bradb> lucasvo: we have a usability genius in mpt, fwiw
<bradb> mpt is the tom cruise of user experience
<bradb> lucasvo: so feel free to talk to him to learn more about what's going on there
<lucasvo> !seen mpt
<cprov> carlos: ping
<carlos> cprov: pong
<cprov> carlos: hi, do you have any tests for copy_active_translations inside i-f-p ?
<carlos> I think so
<carlos> are you removing it?
<cprov> carlos: I just can't find it
<carlos> let me check...
<cprov> carlos: yes, I've commented it out for now, we are going for edgy+1
<cprov> carlos: do you see any problem ? can you run something similar later, after edgy+1 is established ?
<carlos> yeah, I ran out of time to remove it myself
<carlos> cprov: doc/distrorelease.txt
<cprov> carlos: np, it's fine, I hope we can save some of the original 13 hours downtime required ;)
<cprov> carlos: let me see
<kiko-fud> hey there
<cprov> carlos: what would be the best, 1. purge the function and statements or 2. comment out the statements in the test ?
<cprov> carlos: honestly, the entire section should be in doc/initialise-from-parent.txt and the code would be moved from distrorelease.py as well, don't you think ?
<carlos> cprov: well... comment them and file a bug assigned to me to move those test to the copy-missing-translations-from-parent tests
<cprov> carlos: ok
<carlos> cprov: thanks
<carlos> kiko-fud: hi
<cprov> carlos: well, it's more complicated then it sounded, in doc/distrorelease.txt, section "DistroRelease Translations migration", you always suppose humpy translations are in place too
<cprov> carlos: I'd need to let copy_active_translation completly uncovered to pass the tests in PQM
<cprov> carlos: something like this https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileFH9PFz.html
<cprov> carlos: which is unacceptable, IMO
<cprov> carlos: other approach would be making initialiseFromParent(..., copy_translations=False) and make it true only inside doc/distrorelease.txt
<cprov> carlos: what do you think about this ?
<carlos> cprov: well, you can do the initial copy
<carlos> like we do the incremental one
<cprov> carlos: yes, calling humpy.copyMissingTransalationFromParent(), good idea
<carlos> and tests should work without changes
<lucasvo> mpt_: ping
<cprov> carlos: just moving pieces around, translation related code is moved to the respective section. check if you like the file now, https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/filexp9sjd.html (the diff is a little unreadable)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65932 in malone "malone changes the source package name, even if there is one in the archive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65932
<carlos> cprov: The main one is to clone what we have in its parent distribution, like we did
<carlos> before in this test when we created 'humpy' distribution.
<carlos> cprov: that's wrong, isn't it? you are not doing it anymore 'before'
<cprov> carlos: well, i-f-p runs w/o translation, it remains in the previous section, later on, in Migrating translation section, I do the initial copyMissingTranslationFrom(), the previous checks and then the original code, test works as expected, not sure it is clearer as before.
<carlos> cprov: I know
<carlos> what I mean is that the comment should be updated...
<cprov> carlos: point me to it, I can't see.
<carlos> instead of: The main one is to clone what we have in its parent distribution, like we did
<carlos> before in this test when we created 'humpy' distribution.
<carlos> I would just say: The main one is to clone what we have in its parent distribution.
<cprov> carlos: I seee
<cprov> carlos: yup, just deleted the last part of the paragraph. anything other than that ?
<carlos> I think it's fine
<carlos> cprov: thanks for handling it
<cprov> carlos: very nice, thank you for reviewing it ;) (ehe rs=carlos)
<carlos> :-P
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you!
<jordi> kiko: hey, back.
<jordi> yesterdaty was hispanic day, vacation in Spain
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65945 in launchpad-support-tracker "Add a "Support contact of" report to the Person context " [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65945
<mdz> cprov-lunch,malcc: are old .debs (no longer in the pool) kept on drescher anywhere? or only in the librarian?
<cprov> mdz: only in librarian, you can download them via the UI
<mdz> cprov: when I want to do something like dpkg -c on it, that is very inconvenient
<cprov> mdz: I see, maybe we could make deathrow to move files somewhere instead of delete
<mdz> cprov: yes, this is what katie does
<mdz> and then they too expire after a time
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65957 in launchpad-support-tracker "Allow subscribing to a request while giving an answer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65957
<cprov> mdz: uhm, additional publication state may be required, anyway, it's a good idea, can you, please, file a bug ?
<mdz> cprov: another idea would be to have a command-line tool on drescher which would fetch the files from the librarian
<cprov> mdz: that's is possible too, if you're ok with informing name/version by hand. Is this always a very specific investigation ?
<cprov> mdz: maybe "queue fetch" can help you immediatelly ...
<mdz> cprov: a common use case is to fetch the past few versions of a .deb
<mdz> or a particular old version of a source package or .deb
<cprov> mdz: right, check if "queue fetch -Q done name/version" work for your current use cases (maybe you need some queue info before, the use the IDs for specific source or binary fetch)
<mdz> maybe, but that isn't much better than browsing the web interface for each version
<mdz> I just wondered if the files were already kept around so that we could do this kind of work quickly
<mdz> it's less important than other issues
<cprov> mdz: it wouldn't be easy to find an optimal time to keep files around and the reasonable disk-usage in drescher
<mdz> cprov: we already did this with katie
<cprov> mdz: deathrow removes around 1 G from the archive per day, but it would be fine to implement if distro-team can drive it.
<kiko_> good morning vietnam
<kiko_> SteveA, ping?
<kiko_> matsubara, ping?
<kiko_> the.. anyone.. anyone.. great depression
<matsubara> kiko_: pong
<matsubara> kiko_: did you get my message?
<kiko_> matsubara, I didn't, no
<kiko-afk> matsubara, try again
<Mez> ddaa: ping
<SteveA> kiko-afk: yo
<kiko-afk> hey SteveA 
<kiko-afk> SteveA, are you listening to new age?
<SteveA> kiko-afk: a bit early for that I think
<SteveA> clan told me 6.30, but that mark would ping
<SteveA> I could dial in and see if we can talk before mark arrives
<kiko-afk> SteveA, are you busy or do you want to?
<SteveA> sure, let's DOIT
<kiko-afk> oh good
<kiko-afk> I am so bored 
<SteveA> silence
<SteveA> kiko-afk: i'm in
<kiko-afk> oops
<kiko-afk> hmm
<kiko-afk> my phone is dying on me
<SteveA> ffs
<SteveA> stop walking around! ;-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65977 in malone "Private replies to bug mail 'broken' by Reply-To misuse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65977
<mdke_> interesting bug
* mdke_ reads
<mdz> kiko: are build failure notifications to the uploader enabled now
<mdz> ?
<cprov> mdz: I'm about to commit it in RF, it will be during the weekend
<mdz> cprov: kiko told me it was only a configuration change and didn't require a code update
<cprov> mdz: yes, but even config updates needs commit.
<LaserJock> I've got an interesting Malone problem, the motuscience team's +subscribedbugs page doesn't seem to be getting updated
<LaserJock> it doesn't seem to show bugs from roughly 50000 on
<matsubara> LaserJock: I can see bug 58094 there in the first listing.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58094 in arpack "Source out of date with upstream" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58094
<matsubara> LaserJock: is there any specific bug that you are sure that should be in the listing that is not listed? If yes, which one?
<LaserJock> hmm, yeah, so it must be a bit further on
<LaserJock> bug 65964
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65964 in pymol "Pymol does not start because of wrong python interpreter name in start script" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65964
<matsubara> hmm LaserJock, that's a known bug
<matsubara> "also notified" don't show up on +subscribedbugs listing
<LaserJock> darn
<LaserJock> why is it in "also notified"
<bradb> LaserJock: bug 61429 might interest you
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61429 in malone "Would like to see *all* assigned/subscribed bugs" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61429
<mpt_> bradb, I'm neither gay nor insane (as far as I know), so I'm doubtful about the Tom Cruise reference :-)
<mpt_> lucasvo, pong
<bradb> LaserJock: the idea, currently, is that Malone distinguishes "direct" subscriptions from "indirect" ones, so you can signal specific interest in a bug
<bradb> mpt: you are the star of misson: impossible :P
<lucasvo> mpt: they told me that you are the usability god of launchpad?
<mpt> ah-har
<matsubara> it's also notified because motu science is probably a bug contact for that package.
* bradb couldn't resist
<lucasvo> mpt: I got some suggestions...
<LaserJock> bradb: but I'm looking at a teams +subscribedbugs, so they are all indirect, no?
<bradb> LaserJock: they needn't be
<lucasvo> mpt: and writing a hundred bug reports is kinda odd
<mpt> lucasvo, alas that isn't true, but maybe I can help you anyway
<LaserJock> I would assume that setting motuscience as a bug contact for that package would but it on +subscribedbugs
<lucasvo> mpt: I just wanted to know if there are any guidelines regarding consistency of the portlets
<LaserJock> but I need to explicitly subscribe motuscience to a bug to get it to show up there?
<mpt> lucasvo, no.
<mpt> lucasvo, people have just been piling stuff in there with <b> and <br> tags.
<mpt> However, they should improve soon, as I'm reviewing them all and tidying them up.
<bradb> LaserJock: for now, the bug contact bugs are found at https://launchpad.net/people/motuscience/+packagebugs
<mpt> bradb, what happened to the release management stuff you were working on?
<LaserJock> bradb: heh, fun
<bradb> LaserJock: when the bug i mentioned earlier is fixed, this problem will go away
<LaserJock> really?
<bradb> mpt: conjoined bug tasks
<mpt> oh
<bradb> mpt: i'm working on it more with francis right now
<LaserJock> but I don't care about seeing bugs for teams I belong to in my bug pages
<bradb> mpt: it actually already landed, then unlanded.
<lucasvo> mpt: and what about the position of th eboxes?
<LaserJock> I just want to be able to go to the team's bug pages, a fix for that bug will also fix this issue?
<mpt> lucasvo, currently they follow the Mullet Rule
<mpt> The columns on the sides are allowed to be very long, like a mullet, as long as they're roughly symmetrical
<bradb> LaserJock: the teams bug page is the link i gave above
<bradb> i.e. +packagebugs
<mpt> bradb, because my girlfriend looked at the stuff that you'd done before, and she asked me, "what if a bug gets nominated for a distribution release, and that release gets released without the bug being fixed, but the bug still exists when the next release is opened?"
<mpt> And I didn't know the answer
<bradb> mpt: nothing
<bradb> mpt: it's just a nomination for a release
<mpt> Sorry, for "nominated" in that read "accepted"
<bradb> but i fear more deep analysis before it's been exposed to the real world, tbh
<lucasvo> mpt: people like to have everything have it's own place. 
<LaserJock> bradb: any timeline for fixing that? I'll write a script to process +packagebugs as a short term solution if it's going to take a while
<lucasvo> mpt: for example the info box about of the project changes it's place various times. 
<bradb> LaserJock: for them to be all on one page you mean?
<mpt> bradb, for example, mdz says "yes, we'll fix this for Edgy+1", but there turns out not to be time, and then Edgy+2 opens and the bug still exists, but it's forgotten about because it was targeted to Edgy+1
<mpt> and it's not visibly open for Ubuntu-in-general any more
<lucasvo> mpt: this gives users a hard time trying to remember where to click on, because the location changes.
<LaserJock> bradb: yeah, ,+packagebugs is no good to us by itself. We have ~450 packages on there
<mpt> lucasvo, yes, it's a mess. It will improve soon, though.
<LaserJock> bradb: I need to see the status of all the packagebugs in one place
<lucasvo> mpt: so I should just write bug reports? or is there any pleace where these things are already written down?
<mpt> lucasvo, normally I would say "yes, please report bugs"
<matsubara> LaserJock: you might also be interested in bug 61024
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61024 in malone "+packagebugs could have better filtering." [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61024
<lucasvo> mpt: but?
<mpt> lucasvo, but in this case, I can tell you that it's unnecessary to report a bug about the position of boxes on the page, because that will soon be fixed anyway.
<mdz> mpt: this is a discussion which needs to be had with input from the development team about how we actually work
<LaserJock> matsubara: ah yes, Fujitsu seems to have beat me too it
<mpt> Undoubtedly.
<lucasvo> mpt: and other things?
<mpt> lucasvo, other things, sure, please report them
<bradb> LaserJock: not sure, but i feel your pain. it's probably between kiko and BjornT to sort out priorities for when all a team's bugs can be listed on one page.
<mpt> bradb, we're going to miss your user-centredness :-)
<bradb> mpt: the bug doesn't get forgotten about. there's still the open generic task.
<mpt> (and your sense of humor)
<bradb> heh
<bradb> i will miss your user-centeredness!
<mpt> bradb, so that's how ConjoinedBugTasks will work? iirc it's not how the previous system worked
<bradb> btw, you should resurrect your old blog, you link-rotter
<bradb> :P
<mpt> yeah
<LaserJock> ok, well I know you guys are really busy and all. I'll probably just create a quick script to process +packagebugs, at least until Edgy is released
<mpt> I need to write a nice letter to the guy who runs phrasewise.com asking for redirects
<LaserJock> I actually missed out on a few important bugs because I was looking at +subscribedbugs
<bradb> mpt: the generic bugtask (on a distribution or product) is kept in sync with the IDistribution.currentrelease or IProduct.development_focus bugtask.
<bradb> so, when the cur release or dev focus changes, the link is broken
<bradb> the data flows from the generic task to the specific one
<bradb> for milestone, assignee, sourcepackagename, importance, and status
<mpt> Nifty.
<ctrlsoft> Anybody here aware of a way to migrate bugs from trac to lp ?
<matsubara> ctrlsoft: jamesh is the one who wrote the migration stuff for ubuntu's bugzilla to lp and for python's sourceforge to lp. He might be able to give you some advice there, but I don't think he's current online.
<ctrlsoft> matsubara: ah, thanks
#launchpad 2006-10-14
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66093 in blueprint "Meeting specifications page omits whether they have been accepted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66093
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66096 in blueprint "Any list of specifications should show your relationship to each" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66096
<mhb> hello launchpad masters ... I need to contact a LP user because he wants to join the team I'm managing but I can't seem to find the email address (example: https://launchpad.net/people/petr-simek) ...
<mhb> his email address
<mpt> mhb, hmm, that's probably a bug
<mpt> People can choose to keep their e-mail addresses hidden, but if they apply for your team Launchpad should provide some way for you to contact them
<mhb> mpt: ok, should I report it then?
<mhb> mpt: I agree with that
<mpt> mhb, I'll do it if you like
<mhb> thanks
<mhb> mpt: point me to it later so I can subscribe it, thank you
<mpt> mhb, bug 66105
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66105 in launchpad "Team admin can't contact prospective member who hides e-mail addresses" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66105
<mhb> thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66105 in launchpad "Team admin can't contact prospective member who hides e-mail addresses" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66105
<Little^^Shamrock> hello
<Little^^Shamrock> sery
<Little^^Shamrock> fxh
<Little^^Shamrock> aut5u
<Little^^Shamrock> ry
<Little^^Shamrock> arey
<Little^^Shamrock> resy
<Little^^Shamrock> sre
<Little^^Shamrock> yser
<Little^^Shamrock> ser
<Little^^Shamrock> yrey
<Little^^Shamrock> esry
<Little^^Shamrock> ery
<Little^^Shamrock> ser
<Little^^Shamrock> ser
<Little^^Shamrock> yj
<Little^^Shamrock> ytj
<Little^^Shamrock> htjd
<Little^^Shamrock> hjry
<Little^^Shamrock> i
<Little^^Shamrock> 57i
<Little^^Shamrock> 65i
<Little^^Shamrock> e65
<Little^^Shamrock> u
<Little^^Shamrock> tustrhs
<Little^^Shamrock> xgfs
<Little^^Shamrock> xyf
<Little^^Shamrock> setr
<Little^^Shamrock> ys
<Little^^Shamrock> ryus
<Little^^Shamrock> e5ryu7
<Little^^Shamrock> tru
<Little^^Shamrock> drtyu
<Little^^Shamrock> dtr
<Little^^Shamrock> ujsdrtu
<Little^^Shamrock> as435
<Little^^Shamrock> uts
<Little^^Shamrock> 534u
<Little^^Shamrock> ths
<Little^^Shamrock> rfhg
<Little^^Shamrock> srf
<Little^^Shamrock> yh
<Little^^Shamrock> trey
<Little^^Shamrock> a
<Little^^Shamrock> 53u
<Little^^Shamrock> 53u
<genuine_Part> hello
<genuine_Part> hello
<genuine_Part> any some wnat to help me?
<arromeo> Hello.
<arromeo> Anyone around?
#launchpad 2006-10-15
<be1> hi guys! newbee question! How do I report a bug to Evince for Ubuntu? It seems I am forced to do that upstream? is that true?
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooood evening Launchpadders!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66202 in rosetta "Transfer translations when a source package is renamed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66202
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66206 in malone "No advanced search option to search by bug privacy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66206
<lifeless> SteveA: around ?
<lifeless> spiv: or you ?
<SteveA> lifeless: hi
<lifeless> hi
<lifeless> I was wondering how untasteful it would be to have an import hook (python 2.3 and above style) that logged what was being imported
<SteveA> I read that as "untestful" at first :-)
<lifeless> this is for a little project some friends and I are fiddling with in weekends
<lifeless> and how is amsterdam ?
<SteveA> well, python does this for you with one of the command line switches
<SteveA> if that's enough
<SteveA> I'm currently in rotterdam.  It's good here, but I need to start looking for a place in Amsterdam.
<lifeless> I suspect it would be too slow to invoke python for every code fragment we need to run
<lifeless> but it might be a reasonable starting point
<SteveA> import hooks are okay really
<SteveA> the main problem I've met, other than a small speed hit
<lifeless> (it needs to fire on imports done in an eval'd string, not on actual 'have to parse this .py file' conditions)
<SteveA> it that some diagnostic code (3rd party) that assumes things about the stack level an import causes an ImportError at
<SteveA> to distinguish between "immediate import errors" and "import errors caused by importing the code you asked to import"
<SteveA> we've had remarkably few issues with the import fascist in launchpad, for example
<lifeless> I'm having trouble parsing your line beginning 'it that some'
<SteveA> although, that's run only when tests are run, not in production
<SteveA> "is that some"
<SteveA> continuation line, starting with "is"
<lifeless> the end is a problem for me too - 'causes an ImportError at to distin...'
<SteveA> the 3rd party code is meant to give more helpful error messages for parsing and acting on ZCML
<SteveA> processing ZCML involves importing stuff
<SteveA> and the code wants to give ZCML errors for imports directly due to text in the zcml
<SteveA> but normal import errors due to faulty imports from python code
<SteveA> so the diagnostic code inspects the number of stack frames in the exception's traceback
<SteveA> and assumes that "import" goes straight to C
<lifeless> I see
<SteveA> so, an import hook changes the number of stack frames in the import error exception
<lifeless> I dont think that will be a problem :)
<SteveA> I think it's fine to run tests with a simple and robust import hook
<SteveA> I don't really like running in production with one
<lifeless> the use case here is for python as an extension language for a tool
<SteveA> sounds quite tasteful to hook import in that case
<lifeless> thanks for the feedback
<lifeless> meh, I mean - thanks for letting me pick your brain and your reactions
<SteveA> because users don't have the same expectations as for stand-alone python
<SteveA> but, my opinion might change if I actually saw it ;-)
<SteveA> np
<lifeless> the hook or the tool ;)
<lifeless> users should not ever see the hook
<lifeless> it just lets us setup appropriate triggers
<SteveA> the tool... how much you've changed imports from a regular python user's expectations
<lifeless> not at all
<lifeless> I dont want to go into too much detail right now, this is all quite experimental
<SteveA> ok
<lifeless> a very large thought experiment if you like
<SteveA> that's my main personal grounds for tastefulness
<SteveA> like, it's possible to change python with an import hook so that "import" functions as a "print" statement
<SteveA> but that's not tasteful
<lifeless> a couple of friends and I are considering rewriting the build-toolchain of autoconf/automake/libtool/make to be sane, useful, and faster
<SteveA> +1
<SteveA> I always thought of these things as a hugely technical black bo
<SteveA> x
<SteveA> if they don't work for a particular project, I just don't use that project
<lifeless> one of the intrinsic problems all existing tools I've used ignore is that the build rules are part of the dependencies of their output
<SteveA> I mean, if that project is set up to use them, and I want to hack on it
<lifeless> if you change the build rules, then the output should be regenerated
<lifeless> right, they are mega pain, though many people have come to an accomodation with them.
<duncan> hi all - I want to know what I need to do to get more priveleges on launchpad?
<SteveA> you want a build rule for the build rules ;-)
<SteveA> rule zero...
<lifeless> so what we are planning is a small kernel to do [handwaving] , and a standard library of routines to let you quickly describe what you want to achieve. That standard library will be built in some language
<lifeless> duncan: talk to the specific project or product you want more access to
<lifeless> duncan: i.e. if its ubuntu, talk with the folk on #ubuntu-devel
<duncan> lifeless, ah, so is it distro specific or package specific are a mixture?
<lifeless> duncan: policy for ubuntu packages is set by whether the package is in 'main' or 'universe'
<lifeless> universe -> #ubuntu-motu, main -> #ubuntu-devel
<duncan> lifeless, can I ask a small question about xchat?
<lifeless> SteveA: right, if the kernel itself changes to the point that the input for rules would change, for instance the evaluation of command line parameters, then rules depending on that evaluation will re-run
<lifeless> duncan: it will not be answered here
<lifeless> duncan: because its a package! and the folk here know about the web UI, but not about packaging.
<lifeless> xchat is in main IIRC, so #ubuntu-devel is where you should go if you are contributing to the xchat package is some regard
<duncan> lifeless, I'll try anyway. How do I make it generate "nick:" with a colon, at the moment it's a commar.
<lifeless> I dont know. 
<duncan> ok
<SteveA> my neither.  I use irssi.
<SteveA> try #xchat or something perhaps
<lifeless> for that, its really a user question, not so much a technical/development question, so I'd suggest #xchat as SteveA says, or file a support request in launchpad
<duncan> thanks all, bye
<lifeless> (though that won't get you an interactive answer) 
<lifeless> or perhaps #ubuntu
<duncan> thanks
<lifeless> SteveA: so yes, the blackhole of the depends chain is the kernel developers
<lifeless> but beyond that it needs to be self referential all the way up
<lifeless> and we're considering how to make python do that
<lifeless> because even if python is not the language the standard library is written in, many users will want to write rules in a better language than shell as make forces them to
<SteveA> sure.  most projects aren't written in shell or make either
<lifeless> thats another point: if people can write in the language they are using in their project, it will make them happier
<SteveA> see ant, sure
<SteveA> do I mean ant?
<lifeless> ant uses xml
<SteveA> the java makefile-equiv
<lifeless> but java == xml :)
<SteveA> it is implemented in java
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> ant files are really ugly for humans to read, but nice for IDE's to read.
<lifeless> its quite interesting
<SteveA> I'm off to find breakfast.  thanks for the chat :-)
<lifeless> tchau tchau
<SteveA> dag
<mpt> whoo
* mpt has the help panel expanding and collapsing
<mpt> holy crap
<mpt> </strongbad>
<mpt> SteveA, thanks for the work on https://launchpad.net/bugs/65629 - it's not finished yet though. I've given details in the bug report.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66224 in malone "Bug visibility page (+secrecy) is missing a facet/application menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66224
<ryanakca> how do you remove a remote bug watch thingy? ex: https://launchpad.net/products/amarok/+bug/64573 is watching the same remote bug twice
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64573 in amarok "Amarok crashes on iPod connection" [Unknown,Unknown]  
<AutOMarG|naO> hello ?
<AutOMarG|naO> hola ?
<AutOMarG|naO> alguien ?
<AutOMarG|naO> ChanServ
<AutOMarG|naO> [PUPPETS] Gonzo
<AutOMarG|naO> alguien habla espaol aki ?
<ssam> i am trying to add an upstream bug report (freedesktop 8095) to ubuntu bug 58373, it wont let me put 'compiz' as the product, am i doing something wrong?
<Ubugtu> Freedesktop bug 8095 in App/compiz "Blue Compiz for PowerPC" [Normal,Assigned]  http://bugzilla.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8095
<lifeless> ssam: there may not be a compiz product yet
<lifeless> have you looked for one at https://launchpad.net/products ?
<ssam> https://launchpad.net/products does not find it, but ubuntu bug 58373 is file against compiz
<lifeless> so the bug is against the compiz *package*
<ssam> is there any way to link to the upstream bug then
<lifeless> someone needs to record in launchpad that there is a *product* compiz 
<lifeless> which you can then specify as using bugzilla.freedesktop.org for its bugtracker
<ssam> can i do that
<lifeless> and that will activate the upstream tracking
<lifeless> you can do this
<lifeless> just go to launchpad.net/products
<lifeless> select register a new product
<ssam> ok thanks
<lifeless> when you have the product, select 'define launchpad usage' and there is a drop-down box
<lifeless> which has the freedesktop.org bugzilla in it
<lifeless> then go to 'published packages'
<lifeless> and clieck 'link a package'
<lifeless> there you should type in compiz, and set the distribution release to edgy
<ssam> ok done :-)
<lifeless> now go to your bug 
<lifeless> looks like its all linked
<ssam> done that aswell, though looks like someone has since made upstream links to xorg-server
<lifeless> the activity log will help there
<lifeless> about an hour back
<lifeless> is it a xorg server bug or compiz ? [do we know ?] 
<ssam> on the freedesktop bugzilla its product:xorg, component: app/compiz
<lifeless> then you can reject it from the xorg server in launchpad
<ssam> ok
<ssam> though debian have it file against xorg
<lifeless> heh
<lifeless> I dont know enough, I suggest talking about this on #ubuntu-devel, or freedesktop's irc channels
<ssam> i think i'll leave it as it is. maybe it will become clearer at some point
#launchpad 2007-10-08
<Madpilot> hi all - how do I get LP to show me closed bugs as well as still-open ones? Need to track down a bug I filed that was closed ages ago.
<Madpilot> nevermind, found it under Advanced Search...
<ubotu> New bug: #150436 in launchpad ""Please try again" message isn't centered properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150436
<carlos_> morning!
<mpt> hi carlos, can you answer Takashi Yamamiya's question in launchpad-users@?
<carlos> sure, still reading email ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #150462 in launchpad "Can not search by translation policy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150462
<ubotu> New bug: #150523 in soyuz "copy-package from pocket selects wrong version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150523
<ubotu> New bug: #150524 in malone "PPA +builds page lacks a link back to +archive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150524
<ubotu> New bug: #70970 in language-pack-kde-de-base (main) "German Quanta translation not included (dup-of: 46156)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70970
* andrea-bs is away: 40 min
<cprov> lamont: ping. Let's sort hppa missing builds ? (3 x 'yes' !)
<Lure> I get strange firefox error on click on linked freedesktop.org bug - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/712/
<Lure> example bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/40808
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 40808 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "open lid -> wrong resolution" [Medium,Fix released]  
<Lure> just click on freedesktop-bugs #8548
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 8548 in debian "smbfs: Add support for cifs vfs" [Unknown,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/8548
<mertiki> Me and some people discussed about a great new features that would greatly help launchpad reduce noise in channel and help developpers assigning good priorities in a quick time
<mertiki> It's here : 
<mertiki> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/malone/+spec/vote-system
<mertiki> the idea is pretty simple and would have significants advantages, this would help beginning ubuntu users to contribute to ubuntu too and a lot of unhelpful comments on bugs could be avoided
<mertiki> This would also give a nice way to mesure how blueprints are in demand, which one get more votes!
<mertiki> So I wanted to discuss about that project here
<pochu> mertiki: I think the ubuntu qa team is implenting something similar, but outside LP
<mertiki> pochu : outside LP ?
<pochu> Yes, it will be on an ubuntu.com subdomain afaik
<mertiki> pochu : Mmh so do you think that this means that this feature have no chance to get implemented to LP ?
<pochu> mertiki: I think if it goes ok in ubuntu.com, then it will have more chances to go into lp
<pochu> Not sure what are the chances to have it implemented atm
<mertiki> pochu :  Do you think that speaking to the ubuntu qa team about this idea to know what they have done so far would be a good idea?
<pochu> I think so, if you are interesting in it.
<pochu> s/interesting/interested/
<mertiki> :)
<mertiki> thank you, I'll look a this today
<jerenkrantz> ddaa: fwiw, qpid dump link emailed to feedback@.  good luck
<ddaa> thanks
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
#launchpad 2007-10-09
<ubotu> New bug: #150756 in launchpad "Duplicate bug list shouldn't list duplicate bugs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150756
<RAOF> So, I'm updating my nouveau packages again, and so I'm once again running into PPA problems :).  How much time should elapse between accepting a source upload and having it in the "needs building" status?
<Hobbsee> RAOF: did you sacrifice a goat to the gods of soyuz?
<RAOF> No.  The libdrm upload worked, eventually.
<RAOF> I thought that maybe the behavour would be consistent? :P
<RAOF> Maybe even spelled correctly?
<Hobbsee> pft
<Hobbsee> soyuz is built on chewing gum, bits of string, and lots of "oh my goodness i hope this works"
<Hobbsee> you should know better.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: is the source upload being shown at all?
<RAOF> Yes, on the front page.  It hasn't made it to the build queue in any way, though.
<RAOF> Now, from memory kiko-afk is the guy to ping, but he's away :)
<Hobbsee> which page are you looking at?
<Hobbsee> oh, grrr sabdfl!
<RAOF> Hobbsee: https://edge.launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<RAOF> Notice that -nouveau-trunk doesn't appear in any build listings.
<RAOF> ??
<Hobbsee> RAOF: the source hasnt even published.  i'd say soyuz got hungry.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: upload it again, and it should decline if soyuz finds it
<Hobbsee> there's no equivalent of the new queue, etc there
<Hobbsee> oh, i wonder...
<Hobbsee> cprov-out: isnt here either
<Hobbsee> RAOF: what did the email say?  did it mention that the upload awaits the approval of a distro-manager?
<RAOF> Are we looking at the same "Published: 2 hours ago, Status: Published" page?
<Hobbsee> oh, didnt notice it had xserver-xorg
<Hobbsee> in front of it
<RAOF> Ah, sorry.
<Hobbsee> oh, hang on
<Hobbsee> RAOF: i dont suppose there were new binaries or anything there?
<RAOF> Nope.
<RAOF> Just a new git snapshot, and some changes to debian/rules.
<RAOF> Which reminds me, they should probably depend upon linux-nouveau-modules-2.6.22-13-generic...
<Hobbsee> RAOF: ok, fix that, upload it again
<Hobbsee> it looks like soyuz is hating the world.
<RAOF> Yay, I broke it!
<Hobbsee> no, i dont think you did actually
<Hobbsee> i wonder if anything has built since the stuff got put on manual
<RAOF> Aw, I can't take the credit for the mastadon?
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Yes.  My libdrm upload :)
<Hobbsee> oh, duh.
<Hobbsee> right, then i'd say soyuz ate your binaries, if other things have published recently.
<Hobbsee> wha?  who took away the 'needs build' status?
<RAOF> https://edge.launchpad.net/~raof/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=pending ?
<RAOF> Status from where?
<Hobbsee> oh, duh
<Hobbsee> i'm looking from the buildd itself, not where it's pulling packages from
<RAOF> Heh.
<RAOF> Nothing that's currently building is in the needs building status? :P
<ubotu> New bug: #150803 in launchpad "Cannot Upgrade. " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150803
<RAOF> Hm, *that's* in the wrong place :)
<Hobbsee> RAOF: no, it wont tell me what needs building from the ppa - because there are multiple ppas for each arch
<Hobbsee> how do people *do* that?
<Hobbsee> what the
<Hobbsee> is "ubuntu" not a project, or something?
<Hobbsee> oops, i broke it.  OOPS-647EB12
<RAOF> It is.
<RAOF> Heh
<Hobbsee> dear launchpad, please dont eat my data.  thankyou.
<spiv> Hobbsee: "ubuntu" in Launchpad is a distribution, not a project.
<Hobbsee> spiv: what do i put it under then?
<spiv> Hobbsee: is that what you were asking?
<Hobbsee> oh, i cant just send the launchcpad bug to ubuntu, that's right.  i have to open a ubuntu task, and then close the LP one.
<Hobbsee> spiv: yeah.
<spiv> Put what under?  A bug?  You can file bugs against distributions.
<Hobbsee> spiv: see ^ bug
<spiv> Ah, yeah.
<spiv> Exactly, you can't change the existing task to ubuntu, because launchpad doesn't support changing the target of a task from a project to a distro (or vice-versa).
<spiv> Hobbsee: could you file a bug about that OOPS?  That looks like something the malone guys ought to fix :)
<Hobbsee> spiv: launchpad needs to learn how to, methinks.
<Hobbsee> spiv: under malone, i take it?
<spiv> Yeah, or just under launchpad, it doesn't make much difference.
<spiv> I agree it'd be good if launchpad let you change the target to a different "type" of target.
<Hobbsee> spiv: already filed by a LP dev.  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/137385
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137385 in malone "OOPS changing the bug target to None" [Undecided,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Jonathan Knowles (jsk)
<spiv> Hobbsee: Ah, nevermind then :)
<spiv> Hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> spiv: no problem
<lamont> cprov-out: was offline all day... poke me in the morning and we'll get it sorted
<mpt> spiv, it's bug 80902
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 80902 in malone "Allow bug retargeting from project to distribution, or vice versa" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80902
<cprov-out> lamont: ok, see you tomorrow.
<lamont> yeah - sleepy-bye time for me.
<cprov-out> RAOF: your build records are there, enjoy it ;)
<RAOF> Yay, now building!
<ubotu> New bug: #150812 in launchpad "ubuntu wiki should point to launchpad to change password" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150812
<Hobbsee> ....it does?
<Hobbsee> oh, it does for recover
<lifeless> reviewer meeting in 35 minutes
<lifeless> reviewer meeting in 4
<lifeless> reviewer meeting time
<Hobbsee> oh noes!
<lifeless> #
<lifeless> Roll call
<lifeless> #
<lifeless> Next meeting
<lifeless> #
<lifeless> Action items
<lifeless> #
<lifeless> Queue status
<lifeless> Mentoring update
<lifeless>     *
<lifeless>       thumper, jamesh, jml are all at a code sprint in Dunedin (9th Oct).
<lifeless> spiv: ping
<lifeless> BjornT: ping
<spiv> I'm here.
<BjornT> hi
<spiv> Hmm, jtv is missing.
<BjornT> jtv sent an e-mail to the list saying he might not be here
<lifeless> k
<spiv> Ah.
<lifeless> so
<lifeless> next meeting
<lifeless> I suggest we move it when daylight savings kicks in
<lifeless> when is nsw's dst start ?
<BjornT> didn't we talk about this last week already?
<spiv> End of October, iirc.
<lifeless> yes, and IIRC it was on the fence
<lifeless> I commented on this but the meeting had already moved on
<lifeless> tim said that it would be better to move, because with dst it is in the middle of dinner time
<lifeless> last sunday in oct
<lifeless> for us
<BjornT> yes, and i said it was better not to move it, since it would be before my wake-up time :)
<lifeless> when does your daylight savings end ?
<BjornT> it should be end of oct/beginning of nov
<lifeless> what UTC offset will you have then ?
<BjornT> +2, meaning that if the meeting stays at the same UTC time as now, it will be 8am for me
<BjornT> otoh, if jtv attends both the .au and .eu meetings, it's not that important to accomodate the meeting time to make it possible for me to attend
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> so I'm fine through to the second meeting in nov
<lifeless> because UDS covers the transition :)
<lifeless> we can ask jtv next week
<lifeless> so for now, same bat-time, same bat-channel ?
<BjornT> sounds good
<spiv> Yeah.
<jamesh> [I'm here, but may time out again due to crappy hotel internet] 
<lifeless> no action items
<lifeless> queue ize
<lifeless> mammoth
<spiv> The late branch in my queue was actually reviewed earlier today.
<lifeless> 30 items
<lifeless> 15 overdue
<lifeless> did you nag on list after the last meeting ?
<spiv> No :(   But it did actually improve dramatically by the time of the .eu despite that, IIRC.
<lifeless> ok
<spiv> s/.eu/.eu meeting/
<lifeless> again, most are not at this meeting
<lifeless> I wonder if there is 'before meeting rush' happening in .eu time ?
<lifeless> also 8 are for stub
<spiv> 8/30 is a pretty large fraction.
<lifeless> stu1: ping
<lifeless> 8/15 actually
<spiv> That's even larger :)
<lifeless> theres 10 or so for stub
<lifeless> AIUI db reviews require a round trip to Mark some fraction of the time
<lifeless> anyhow, I'll mail a nag to the list
<lifeless> mentoring update
<lifeless> --------------------
<spiv> The proposed "needs-mentoring" flag has generated a fair bit of discussion.
<spiv> Has someone been following the thread closely?  I haven't kept up.
<BjornT> i've been participating in the discussion; no decision has been made yet
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> anything about mentees today?
<spiv> Not from me; the mentoring workload has been pretty light for me so far.
<BjornT> not from me either; i'm not mentoring anyone
<spiv> (jml is at a sprint, so that's not so surprising)
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> Any other business ?
<spiv> Not from me.
<BjornT> no
<lifeless> meeting over kthxbye
<spiv> lifeless: thanks :)
<BjornT> thanks lifeless 
<RAOF> Ok, so now that's over I'll ask how long the wait between source-published to build-queued should be for PPA :)
<jamesh> lifeless: mind looking at a bzr-pqm patch for me?
<jamesh> RAOF: the people who can answer you are either on UK or Brazil time, IIRC
<jamesh> so maybe ask again in a few hours
<RAOF> Eh, OK.
<jamesh> lifeless: if you can look at it, it is https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr-pqm/+bug/150834
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150834 in bzr-pqm "Make STARTTLS and AUTH work better" [Undecided,New]  
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless> bzr-pqm really should use the bzrlib core mail sending logic these days
<jamesh> lifeless: hmm.  the bzrlib.smtp_connection module looks broken in the same way as bzr-pqm ...
<jamesh> lifeless: but I agree with you.
<lifeless> yah, it was factored out from there
<lifeless> so I'd say the right fix is - use the bzr module, and fix the bzr module
<jamesh> this server really does need "EHLO, STARTTLS, EHLO, AUTH" to connect ...
<lifeless> I don't know anything about the trunk owner change
<lifeless> the logic change makes sense to me
<lifeless> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bzr/bzr-pqm/devel
<lifeless> is the main branch
<lifeless> anyone in ~bzr can write to that
<jamesh> lifeless: anyone who wants masses of unrelated bugmail, yes.
<lifeless> jamesh: hey, don't complain to me about malone limitations :)
<poolie> hi
<poolie> it's odd to me that https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+bugs?advanced=1
<poolie> with no status or importance set isn't equivalent to having them all set
<ubotu> New bug: #150865 in malone "Don't word wrap CVE URLs in bug mails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150865
<ubotu> New bug: #150867 in malone "Advanced search page defaults are misleading" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150867
<ubotu> New bug: #150881 in launchpad "It should be easier to find untranslated labels without any suggestion" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150881
<doko> any rosetta people online?
<kompressor> doko, yay i use rosetta :)
<doko> kompressor: this time I need a dev
<kompressor> doko, oki
<ubotu> New bug: #150898 in soyuz "PPA pollutes personal package pages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150898
<ubotu> New bug: #150901 in launchpad "need to log in twice" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150901
* pleia2 waves
<pleia2> I'm wondering if someone can help me out, we have an issue with one of the launchpad team sorely needing a couple more admins added
<pleia2> I have a whole pile of info about the leader being missing, the team is moderated so they're quite concerned about this issue
<pleia2> I can submit a bug if that's more appropriate
<Fujitsu> pleia2: Please ask a question on the launchpad project (ie. on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad), and an admin should be able to help you.
<pleia2> Fujitsu: thanks
<yeager> i noticed that the latest POT for gnome-screensaver hasn't been imported into LP
<jtv> yeager: the queue is very long at the moment.
<ubotu> New bug: #150945 in launchpad "Searching for "Exaile" turns up empty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150945
<yeager> jtv: yes, i noticed. this means that the screensaver options Leave message and Switch user will not be translated
<Nafallo> add more hardware ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #150951 in launchpad "cannot import zope testbrowser from make harness" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150951
<effie_jayx> Can I report a mispelled word on a dialog as a bug?
<matsubara> effie_jayx: yes please
<effie_jayx> I tried going into the translation of the app on launchpad... but it was hard finding that string...
<matsubara> effie_jayx: oh, you mean in a ubuntu application dialog? that should be filed against the package, I guess.
<effie_jayx> ajam
<effie_jayx> cool
<effie_jayx> matsubara,  can't file a bug against it
<effie_jayx> matsubara,  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/dia/+filebug
<matsubara> effie_jayx: try launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dia/+filebug
<ubotu> New bug: #150962 in launchpad-bazaar "BugBranch does not have an owner" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150962
<ubotu> New bug: #150976 in soyuz "slave-scanner script failing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150976
<lamont> cprov-lunch: when you're back from lunch, I should be around...
<cprov-lunch> lamont: ahh, great. brb
<ubotu> New bug: #150988 in soyuz "queue-builder failing due duplicated entries in the DB" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150988
<acuster> Hey all, my launchpad bzr(as svn mirror) test failed
<acuster> and it sent me here for more info
<acuster> how can I get more info?
<mwhudson> acuster: has it appeared on https://help.launchpad.net/VcsImportRequests ?
<ddaa> acuster: what is the Launchpad page of this svn mirror?
<acuster> https://launchpad.net/geotools-mirror/trunk
<acuster> reproducible error code
<acuster> 00020f58
<ddaa> right
<ddaa> this import is probably not going to work on launchpad in the forseeable future
<ddaa> we have no idea what's the the cause of this error, and we do not have budgeted time to improve the conversion tool.
<ddaa> acuster: you should investigate running the mirror yourself, for example using bzr-svn.
* acuster notes there's no "where" line in the VCSImport requests page
<acuster> oh, I started with bzr-svn
<acuster> it ends in an inconsistent state
* acuster ponders his next move
<ddaa> you could try hacking launchpad-cscvs
<ddaa> it's the conversion tool launchpad uses, it's released code
* acuster would rather work on bzr-svn
<acuster> but actually, I'd rather work on my code
<ddaa> bzr-svn is harder, it has tricky data integrity issues
<ddaa> acuster: I understand that it's all a distraction for you
<acuster> is there any way to pull only the latest revision and start there?
<acuster> we might all be willing to ditch history
<ddaa> acuster: wait
<acuster> since we are at a major refactoring of the code anyhow
<acuster> today, or wait for cscvs to improve?
<ddaa> mh... if you're trying to make a transition (not a mirror) you could try svn2bzr.
<acuster> yeah, I'm trying to evaluate bzr
<ddaa> Otherwise, if you are willing to ditch the history, it's as simple as "bzr init; bzr add; bzr commit"
<acuster> so far it's been 'iffy' which is the last thing you want a rcs to be :-)
<ddaa> iffy?
<ddaa> acuster: It seems to ME that there's something wrong with your repository if it's breaking both launchpad and bzr-svn
<ddaa> (both code bases are completely independent)
<acuster> iffy in that I don't have a working bzr tree
<acuster> yes, could be
<acuster> our repository is ten years of coding 
<acuster> and some *huge* test files
<acuster> Ideally we could ditch those in any transition
<acuster> no, that's not true
<acuster> svn is less old than that
<ddaa> acuster: if you just want a working tree without history
<ddaa> you could use the "hybrid tree" technique
<acuster> still, I wondering what bzr can handle
<ddaa> it's not pretty, but gets the job done
<acuster> can I look up that term?
<acuster> or is it yours
<acuster> or you mean a bzr and .svn tree?
* acuster has that :-)
<ddaa> right .bzr and .svn in the same tree
<ddaa> looking up the right bzr page
<AnMaster> hm what about tailor
<ddaa> oh, right or tailor
<acuster> but I didn't know if that could be expected to work right
<AnMaster> can't it transform svn to bzr?
<AnMaster> iirc I used that once for that
<ddaa> http://bazaar-vcs.org/BzrMigration?highlight=%28conversion%29#head-45d1d93c64578685cc2c942204f8a31840a5fa67
<AnMaster> indeed :)
<AnMaster> what was the url to tailor now again... hm google doesn't find it
<ddaa> Here you can find some useful patterns: http://bazaar-vcs.org/TrackingUpstream
<ddaa> tailor: http://progetti.arstecnica.it/tailor
<AnMaster> thanks
<AnMaster> <ddaa> acuster: It seems to ME that there's something wrong with your repository if it's breaking both launchpad and bzr-svn <-- so what happens using tailor?
<ddaa> tailor is fairly simple-minded, so it might work better than more sophisticated tools on iffy repositories
<acuster> okay thanks. I'm on dialup for the next few weeks so I don't get to resolve tailor/svn2bzr tests now. 
<acuster> perhaps I'll wander back if I get a clean bzr repository out of svn
<acuster> thanks and ciao
<AnMaster> btw, what is "iffy"?
<acuster> in english?
<acuster> iffy is means that things are not certain.
<AnMaster> ah
<AnMaster> I'm not a native speaker
<acuster> there are lots of 'if's' around
<acuster> so it is if-y 
<acuster> full of if's
<acuster> much like salt-y
<oojah> if ifs and ands were pots and pans, there'd be no need for tinkers.
<Hobbsee> (it's not proper english, though - it's a colloquial)
<ddaa> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=iffy
<Hobbsee> oh no, not that thing
<ddaa> acuster: working with bzr on the launchpad code base, i can tell you it's quite robust and reliable.
<ddaa> but then #bzr would be a better place to get bzr-specific help
<acuster> are there any repository size issues?
<acuster> that you know of
<acuster> somehow asking on #bzr if their tool is not a heap of junk seems slight, errm, well, rude ;-)
<acuster> actually, its more that it seems inflamatory
<ddaa> mh... maybe you should frame your issues better. The error that's causing the launchpad import to fail is a libsvn error...
<ddaa> so one could equally ask the same thing about svn...
<ddaa> in any case, as far as I can tell, you only have issues with conversion tools at this point
<acuster> indeed
<ddaa> acuster: so you could use the approach described in http://bazaar-vcs.org/TrackingUpstream to dispense with conversion tools
<acuster> I trust svn just as little. (/me is very nervous about these revision control systems)
<acuster> yeah
<ddaa> that would allow you to evaluate bzr
<acuster> I think I'll try a hybrid to track trunk
<acuster> and branch off of that to do work
<ddaa> acuster: right, that's the way to do it
<acuster> thanks again
<ddaa> you're welcome
<ubotu> New bug: #151014 in malone ""Also affects" distribution defaults to Baltix" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151014
<AnMaster> can I choose to not use launchpad for bugs for a specific project but only for bzr hosting and translations and such?
<AnMaster> we got our own bug tracker at our webpage that we prefer
<salgado> AnMaster, sure! are you the registrant of the project in launchpad?
<AnMaster> yes I am
<AnMaster> https://launchpad.net/envbot/
<AnMaster> but I can't find where to make such settings
<AnMaster> salgado, as we use trac on website (where due to some reasons we can host main branch but not for most developers, it is rather complex hosting related reasons), we handle bugs there too
<AnMaster> ah think I found it at last
<AnMaster> as for translations, adding support for that is planned very shortly
<salgado> AnMaster, you should be able to change that on https://launchpad.net/envbot/+edit
<AnMaster> salgado, just found it a few seconds before
<AnMaster> thanks
<mdke> danilos: around?
<AnMaster> something I find confusing is that I very often end up below some user rather than below some project when looking at branches
<AnMaster> maybe I'm just used to project-centric systems like sourceforge rather than this that seems to be user-centric
<AnMaster> but is still confusing
<AnMaster> how does this with team work?
<Kmos> how to remove a package from PPA ?
<Kmos> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/12877
<Kmos> i found it
<Daviey> Hey, i pushed to PPA 5.5 hours and it isn't showing as queued.. Any ideas?
<AnMaster> where do I find out about this "team" feature that is mentioned at adding "drivers"
<AnMaster> how do I create one?
<stdin> AnMaster: https://edge.launchpad.net/people/+newteam
<AnMaster> ah was not easy to find
<AnMaster> launchpad need easier to find docs
<stdin> yeah, I only know because I found it for someone a few days ago
<AnMaster> stdin, um, why does it say "edge" at the beginning?
<stdin> AnMaster: because I'm on the launchpad beta testers team, and edge is the development version, you can remove that bit if you want
<AnMaster> ah
<AnMaster> :)
#launchpad 2007-10-10
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<joejaxx> Distros in launchpad are not treated as superprojects?
<radix> joejaxx: they're something special, AIUI
<joejaxx> for example is there a way to add a project under a distro as you would a superproject?
<joejaxx> oh ok
<joejaxx> hmm
<mpt> joejaxx, there isn't
<mpt> What would that even mean? :-)
<joejaxx> it is a product/project of the distro :P
<joejaxx> so i guess i have to keep them seperate then
<mpt> joejaxx, what project are you talking about in particular?
<Hobbsee> um, someone's broken the ppa quickstart image page
<joejaxx> mpt: fluxbuntu
<Hobbsee> jus tstep 2
<joejaxx> hello Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hi joejaxx!
<joejaxx> :)
<joejaxx> i have not created any products yet because i had wanted to find out about that superproject question i had
<LaserJock> joejaxx: there are projects and project groups
<joejaxx> LaserJock: yeah but i was not sure if i could add projects under a distro
<LaserJock> no
<joejaxx> which the answer seems to be no
<joejaxx> yeah
<joejaxx> so now i have to create a fluxbuntu-project superproject it seems
<Hobbsee> wow, ppa's are slow to download
<joejaxx> and just add everything under that
<LaserJock> disto's are another type
* Hobbsee wonders why the entire archive is slow
<joejaxx> mpt: i create fluxbuntu-project so i can group the projects together that i am going to create. is there anyway that it can be turned into a project group?
<mpt> joejaxx, what projects will they be?
<joejaxx> well i am going to create a -desktop, -design, -website and -docs
<mpt> Why?
<joejaxx> but it will not let me add them to -project at registration
<joejaxx> becaus/win 291
<joejaxx> bah
<joejaxx> maybe i am misinterpreting the usage of superprojects
<mpt> If these are for grouping bug reports, perhaps you could use tags instead?
<carlos_> morning
<Hobbsee> morning carlos
<stgraber> any LP admin around ? I would like the ubuntu-qa-tracker product to be renamed to ubuntu-qa-website
<AnMaster> " In a registered bug tracker: " <-- so I guess if I want to specify where my project's bug tracker is I have to register it in some way?
<AnMaster> in that case: where?
<AnMaster> it is a trac setup, that also work as our home page
<AnMaster> also the button help in the upper left corner doesn't seem very useful, it simply says "Sorry, help isnt available for this page." for almost all pages
<jtv> AnMaster: that's right, you have to register the bug tracker.  Give me a moment, I'll look for the place.
<AnMaster> yes I find it is hard to locate where stuff is in launchpad
<AnMaster> like where to register team and so on
<AnMaster> there should be a link for "register new" at the list where you select what bug tracker to use
<AnMaster> and there are other such cases
<jtv> AnMaster: the UI definitely has its own way of doing things.  I got used to it because it's hard to present so many options in such a simple way, but it's not always easy to find things...
<AnMaster> like when selecting driver, should be link to info about what a team is in launchpad and how to register it, I had to ask here
<AnMaster> jtv, I'm used to sourceforge, even though sourceforge can be confusing at times it is much simpler to find things than with launchpad
<AnMaster> :/
<AnMaster> jtv, and things are hidden in odd hard to find places at lot of the time
<jtv> AnMaster: yes...  at the same time I find I don't use sourceforge anymore because of its UI.  I guess it's never perfect.  :/
<jtv> I'm also trying to get someone to help you with the bug tracker.
<AnMaster> ah I think I found something
<AnMaster> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ > click on link in "including 35613 links to 149  bug trackers" near bottom (not in menu, not easy to find) and then select register new
<AnMaster> confusing
<gmb> Hi AnMaster. Jtv tells me you're looking to register a new bug tracker.
<gmb> Can I help at all?
<jtv> (gmb, sorry for forgetting to mention where we were!)
<AnMaster> and just found it after digging around for quite a bit
<gmb> AnMaster: Are you at http://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers now then?
<AnMaster> gmb, yes I found that but it wasn't easy to find
<AnMaster> <AnMaster> ah I think I found something
<AnMaster> <AnMaster> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ > click on link in "including 35613 links to 149  bug trackers" near bottom (not in menu, not easy to find) and then select register new
<gmb> AnMaster: Hmm. I agree, it's not obvious as to where that's located.
<AnMaster> gmb, same for registering a team
<AnMaster> also hard to find
<AnMaster> should be linked from places where you can select a team (like select driver page)
<AnMaster> and for bug tracker, should be linked from the "change details" page where you set bug tracker for a project
<gmb> There's a bug about that: bug 35728
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 35728 in malone "Registering a bug tracker is prohibitively difficult" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/35728 - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<AnMaster> gmb, and for team?
<gmb> AnMaster: It might be worth you adding a "me, too" comment to that bug.
<gmb> AnMaster: Not sure about team registration; I'm looking into it now :)
<AnMaster> gmb, I learnt on other bug trackers that that plain "me too" comments are bad style. heh
<gmb> AnMaster: Granted, this is true :) I meant something more descriptive of your particular situation, including the manner in which you finally found what you wanted. Sorry for not being clear about that.
<AnMaster> heh
<gmb> The more we can learn about what you expect and what you had to do to get where you wanted to be, the better we can fix the problem.
<gmb> AnMaster: Also, bug 102361.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 102361 in launchpad "It's not obvious how to register a team" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102361
<AnMaster> gmb, another thing, when I go to look at a branch of a project I don't expect to jump to a page under a user but rather stay below the project. confusing when trying to navigate back to project
<gmb> AnMaster: It's because branches are registered per-user (or team) rather than per-project. But I agree that it can be confusing when you don't know that it's going to happen.
<AnMaster> gmb, and I'm used to sourceforge model
<gmb> Rest assured, though, we're working hard at ironing these navigation flow issues out :)
<gmb> AnMaster: You mean in that everything is project-centric?
<AnMaster> indeed
<AnMaster> I have used svn for a long time, only started with bzr quite recently
<gmb> Yes, the distributed nature of bzr is, I think, one of the reasons that we deal with branches in user-centric fashion rather than a project-centric one.
<AnMaster> yep I like that, but I can't see why it can't be combined with project centric, after all a branch is probably related to one project not several
<mwhudson> it's a shame urls are only one dimensional :)
<AnMaster> hm what if the bug tracker is of a type not listed?
<AnMaster> yes this is trac but I know projects that use bugtrackers not listed there
<jtv> AnMaster: new ones do get added from time to time, afaik
<jtv> So if there are enough requests for one, it'll probably be supported at some point.
<gmb> Yes, definitely. It's something we're adding to all the time.
<AnMaster> so what else except a link to the bug tracker do you do?
<AnMaster> that is why do you need to know the type
<AnMaster> as this is a trac the base url will point to the wiki part of trac
<AnMaster> https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/envbot-trac <-- is this set up correct?
<gmb> Well, when someone registers a bug against a remote bug tracker we can import the status and display it in Launchpad.
<gmb> AnMaster: Let me just check that URL for you...
<AnMaster> there are a few bugs in that bug tracker
<AnMaster> http://envbot.org/trac/report/3
<gmb> That URL's fine and should work.
<AnMaster> ok why does it say:
<AnMaster> "There are no projects linked to this bug tracker."
<AnMaster> I did add one
<AnMaster> https://launchpad.net/envbot/
<gmb> Hmm, interesting.
<gmb> By "I did add one" do you mean that you linked the project to the envbot bug tracker or that you registered the project with Launchpad?
<AnMaster> I mean that I set the bug tracker in the project details to be the envbot bug tracker
<AnMaster> (sorry was away for a short period, phone)
<AnMaster> gmb, the bug tracker is linked from https://launchpad.net/envbot/ after all
<AnMaster> "Bug tracker:  	 envbot bugtracker" on right side of page
<gmb> So it is.
<gmb> AnMaster: Looks like you found a bug :)
<AnMaster> urgh, I'm going to eat soon, will have to file it after then, or maybe you, that seems to know launchpad better can do it ;)
<gmb> AnMaster: I'll see if we haven't got one already and file it if we don't. 
<BjornT> AnMaster, gmb: bug 123518
<gmb> Thanks for find it :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123518 in malone "The "Related projects" portlet for an external bug tracker doesn't list all projects using the bug tracker" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123518 - Assigned to Gavin Panella (allenap)
<gmb> ... or that could happen :)
<AnMaster> <gmb> Well, when someone registers a bug against a remote bug tracker we can import the status and display it in Launchpad.
<AnMaster> hm
<AnMaster> can you show an example of what you mean?
<gmb> AnMaster: Sure, let me just find one.
<AnMaster> because I can't see that happening for envbot, there are a few open bugs and all it does is show a link to the bug tracker
<gmb> AnMaster: Bug 72505
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 72505 in python2.5 "python2.5 compiled with libffi does not support ctypes 64 bits integer" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72505 - Assigned to Matthias Klose (doko)
<gmb> You'll see that the top item, registered against GCC, is listed as assigned to "gcc-bugzilla #12782"
<AnMaster> hm
<gmb> That's a watch against the bug in the remote bugzilla instance.
<gmb> And although that particular functionality may not get used for envbot, having the URL of your tracker also allows us to direct people to the right place if they try to report a bug against it in Launchpad.
<AnMaster> yep :)
<AnMaster> also, where do I set stuff like "Security contact:"?
<AnMaster> that is listed on the project page
<AnMaster> gmb, ?
<gmb> AnMaster: If you look at envbot's bugs page
<gmb> http://bugs.launchpad.net/envbot
<gmb> You should see links on the right hand side to do just that.
<AnMaster> hm
<gmb> s/right/left
* gmb can put his shoes on in the morning, honest.
<AnMaster> gmb, should be under project details or so IMO, or, should not be listed when using external bug tracker
<gmb> AnMaster: Yes, I see what you mean.
<kiko-afk> AnMaster, bug and security contacts are still important even if you are using an external bug tracker.
<kiko-afk> AnMaster, it may be that there are community or project members that want to be notified of new or security bugs.
<kiko-afk> (for bugs that are reported first in other projects)
<ubotu> New bug: #151251 in malone ""Also Needs Fixing Here" button doesn't work correctly for projects that don't use Launchpad for bug tracking" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151251
<AnMaster> the text at the bottom of pages: "Copyright 2004-2007 Canonical Ltd.  | build 4923" contains a link that is not clickable unless you click on the underlineing of the link, and that only works on pages that are short enough to not scroll
<AnMaster> using firefox 2.x
<mwhudson> pretty sure there's a bug about that already
<AnMaster> same for selecting that text, you have to use the lower part of it
<AnMaster> mwhudson, ah
<AnMaster> but it is a weird bug
* AnMaster goes to look at how it is done in html
<matsubara> AnMaster: bug 145624
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145624 in launchpad "Footer text partly non-clickable" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145624
<AnMaster> odd that that is "high" but 123518 is low
<AnMaster> heh
<mwhudson> sure is a strange one
<AnMaster> can't figure it out even after looking at css, would need something to show what elements are where graphically
<AnMaster> oh well
<stgraber> any admin with time to rename ubuntu-qa-tracker to ubuntu-qa-website ?
<AnMaster> someone else's problem
<AnMaster> how long is the email sent on merge request, it seems I got mail problem on that old email (my email but I don't think I ever registered an email account on it)
<AnMaster> so I hope it doesn't time out after 24 hours or something like that
<dennda> Hi there. I created two branches of a project. I want to delete both. I was able to delete the first one, but the second has no link to "Delete branch" how can I do that?
<dennda> https://code.launchpad.net/memaker/ <- it is the branch engine that i want to delete
* AnMaster got no idea, wait for someone who knows
<AnMaster> dennda, ^
<dennda> AnMaster: thanks anyway ;)
<AnMaster> how do I subscribe to a bug without making a comment?
<AnMaster> or in fact how do I subscribe to it at all
<Hobbsee> left hand panel of the bug - hit subscribe
<AnMaster> ah
<AnMaster> https://launchpad.net/launchpad/ <-- 1) why do all icons in list on that page show "(undefined)" instead of an icon, it works for other projects
<AnMaster> 2) what about those odd "remove me" branches there?
<ubotu> New bug: #151290 in launchpad "IMailingList.__repr__ should include the mailing list's address as well" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151290
<barry> welcome everybody.  for the next 45 minutes or less, we will be conducting the eu/us launchpad code review team meeting.
<barry> Agenda    Roll call    Next meeting    Action items    Queue status    Proposal: add "needs-mentoring" state to PendingReviews. (proposed by AU meeting, EU/US meeting please discuss)    Mentoring update     
<barry> who's here today
<sinzu1> me
<flacoste> me
<statik> me
<BjornT> me
<barry> intellectronica might be late and sends his apologies
<bac> me
<mwhudson_> me!
* mwhudson_ kicked his wifi just in time it seems
<flacoste> barry: wasn't that last week?
<barry> flacoste: it's again this week though :)
<flacoste> fine, just wanted to make sure we weren't carrying over the old agenda
<flacoste> salgado: reviewer's meeting is going on
<salgado> me!
<barry> flacoste: nope, i got a pvt msg a little while ago
<barry> jtv: are you here with us today?
<barry> * Next meeting
<barry> same time and place?  does anybody know they won't be able to make it?
* flacoste and sinzui will be sprinting next, but we can probably make it
<barry> cool, thanks
<jtv> barry: uh yes, sorry
<barry>  * Action items
<barry> jtv: no worries.  you're marked as both au, and eu/us.  i'm not sure whether that means you'll generally attend one or the other, or usually both
<jtv> barry: I'm atoning today
<jtv> Yesterday's Immigration issues kept me from attending AU
<barry> jtv: put your sins on a piece of bread and throw it in the water and we shall absolve you :)
<barry>  * intellectronica to take barry's original review script, add it to utilities, and merge his patch to CC reviewers.
<barry> last week, i decided to go ahead and clean up my review script and add it to utilities.  that branch is in the review queue.
<barry> intellectronica can merge in his changes once that lands
<barry> so, 1/2 done :)
<barry>  * sinzui to help make `lint.sh` better by updating pylint.
<sinzu1> spiv tore my branch apart.
<barry> sinzu1: your branch is still in review?
<barry> ouch
<sinzui> I now know why only I could run pylint
<sinzui> I'm special
<barry> why is that? :)
<sinzui> Isymlink
<sinzui> I have made my changes. I'm replying to the review after this meeting
<barry> i apologize for not following that review thread very closely
<barry> sinzui: awesome.  so you think it'll make it for .10?
<sinzui> I think so, It may be my only banch ;(
<barry> sinzui: some cycles are like that ;)
<barry> sinzui: cool. it would be great to get this in
<sinzui> My one concern
<sinzui> is that I think he is taking the bite out of pylint.
<sinzui> Since we have a test suite, is default mode it reports trivial changes.
<sinzui> Verbose (make lint-complete) is now the mode that catches bad variable names and the like.
<barry> sinzui: is this the type of thing we can turn up over time? start less verbosely and then over a few cycles crank up the verbosity?
<barry> sinzui: or perhaps have two targets, e.g. "make lint" and "make pita" :)
<sinzui> My thought is to file a bug regarding the back log of bad names. When the bug is generally taken care of, we move a few of the messages from verbose to normal.
<flacoste> sinzui: that's a good strategy
<flacoste> another one is to use add a ratchet to the test suite
<flacoste> have a test running pylint in verbose mode
<flacoste> note the number of warnings generated by the current code
<sinzui> flacoste: i did ;)
<flacoste> and make the test fail if new warnings are introduced
<jtv> I don't think that'll go down very well
<barry> great idea
<sinzui> That is a nice idea
<mwhudson> i think one of spiv's problems was that there are warnings that cannot reasonably be fixed, and have to be suppressed
<mwhudson> (e.g. widget names on launchpadformviews)
<jtv> It'll annoy the hell out of people if existing code does it wrong so they don't have a clear example
<flacoste> jtv: well, that's part of life, it's called "legacy"
<sinzui> mwhudson: I think I've removed those false positives.
<barry> mwhudson: but suppressed warnings won't count against the ratchet right?
<mwhudson> barry: no, but do you want to have to add some cryptic stuff to suppress a warning because can refer to status_widget ?
<mwhudson> s/can/you/
<barry> jtv: i had a similar experience recently with some vocabulary code.  almost all the existing code is now considered wrong.  i added a comment saying basically "don't look there, look here" :)
<flacoste> isn't possible to write pylint extension that handles that kind of stuff
<flacoste> if the class inherits from LaunchpadFormView -> _widget attributes are fine?
<mwhudson> i don't have a very strong opinion on this one and maybe i'm being overly fearful
<sinzui> barry: jtv, mwhudson Vocab has a warning suppression comment because of those bad names. You wont see them
<sinzui> My concern is that in the Vocabulary instance, ALL bad names are suppresessed
<sinzui> One day I will write a pylint plugin
<barry> sinzui: before this branch lands, can you email launchpad to give us a heads up about the kinds of things we'll see, what will bite us in legacy code, how we can avoid them, etc.  you should have a pretty good idea about the pita factor.
<sinzui> I will
<barry> sinzui: we're looking for the sweet spot between making us crazy over legacy code and improving the quality for future code, and code we update.  i think it's worth a bit of pain to improve overall consistency and quality, but exactly where that line is i don't have a good idea of yet
<barry> anything else on this topic?
<AnMaster> hm this is odd, still I get this after half an hour of a few refreshes: <AnMaster> https://launchpad.net/launchpad/ <-- 1) why do all icons in list on that page show "(undefined)" instead of an icon, it works for other projects
<popey> erk
<AnMaster> and 2) what about those odd "remove me" branches there?
<sinzui> As I said, `make lint` doesn't have a bite. It will probably tell you to wrap your lines at 78 characters
<popey> anyone know if it's possible to "undelete" or revert the deletion of an attachment on the wiki?
<barry> sinzui: yay for that :)
* popey is surpried that you can delete attachments with one click :(
<barry>  * barry will try to find someone to work on [https://launchpad.net/bugs/113626 bug 113626]  to extend pending-reviews to run make lint for us.
<statik> AnMaster: the remove me branches are just odd names. I see all the icons here
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113626 in launchpad "pending-reviews should run and display the output of make lint" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113626
<barry> not done, i suck
<AnMaster> statik, odd I do not
<salgado> popey, you can add it again. the file should still be available in the librarian
<barry>  * barry will coordinate for ''reviewer's sprint'' at all-hands
<barry> not done, i suck
<barry>  * Queue status
<statik> I want to thank sinzui and flacoste for helping me when I fell behind in reviews last week
<barry> by my count, 14-15 branches over the sla
<AnMaster> another question, why is launchpads source not (yet) available?
<AnMaster> launchpad's*
<statik> this week is going to be rough for me as I am working intently on getting some things ready to land and a separate project for a customer
<flacoste> statik: i can't remember helping, but thanks anyway ;-)
<sinzui> statik: You don't have to thank me, you still had to review the branch that I reviewed
<barry> statik: if you can't get to them, put them back at the top of the general queue
<barry> statik: and put a note in your reviewer section indicating your constraint
<barry> (so they don't get reassigned to you)
<statik> AnMaster: we are in a reviewers meeting at the moment, not ignoring you :)
<AnMaster> ah that explains it, you know some open source projects use some kind of -dev channel ;)
<statik> barry: ok, will do. I always feel so guilty about saying I'm busy, but I think that is better than blocking other people
<barry> kiko and stub still have a lot of branches.  i just finished my over-sla review
<flacoste> barry, statik: don't put them at the top of the General Queue
<barry> statik: i know, but it happens to all of us so we just have to pull together i think.  i'll be able to do more reviews after this week
<flacoste> barry, statik: you put them in the 'Rejected (lifeless to reallocate)' section
<barry> flacoste: good point, thanks
* flacoste will finish his over-SLA review after the meeting
<statik> flacoste: right, I think I error corrected that in my head
<barry> i think that's all about the queue
<barry>  * Proposal: add "needs-mentoring" state to PendingReviews. (proposed by AU meeting, EU/US meeting please discuss)
<barry> jtv: can you give a summary about where this thread went.  did we converge on anything at all? ;)
<mwhudson> i would have to say i'm now pretty confused over what i'm supposed to do with review states now :)
<barry> jtv: let me know when you're done
<jtv> barry: I think we're still somewhat stuck
<barry> mwhudson: because of the mentor proposal or for other reasons?
<statik> AnMaster: our commitment to making launchpad open source is here: https://launchpad.net/faq. it is something we are working toward, I think we are all eager for it but are trying to proceed with proper diligence.
<mwhudson> barry: just because the discussion confused me
<barry> jtv: what is your recommendation then?  will further discussion help us at all?
<barry> mwhudson: well, it's still just a proposal so you can safely ignore it for now :)
<mwhudson> barry: oh good!
<jtv> barry: BjornT still has some reservations
<flacoste> which i share
<jtv> And he has some good points
<jtv> So there we have it: more discussion needed.  I don't think we'll ever get anything that's perfect.
<jtv> Question is, will we get _something_?
<barry> jtv: and if we get something, will it be better than nothing?
<jtv> I sure hope so, so I keep whining about it.
<jtv> barry: I think so, yes
<barry> maybe we'll get lucky and graduate all our recruits before we decide, and then we can shove it down the road a little longer :)
<flacoste> well, there is two proposition on the table really
<flacoste> a new state: needs-mentoring
<jtv> (or some better name)
<flacoste> or a flag: * after the branch status name when there is a mentor sign-off required
<jtv> Well whether it's "required" is still subject to discussion afaics
<flacoste> i think everybody agrees that some formal way to track mentoring proces is needed
<BjornT> jtv: is it? "required" is not the same as "directly blocked"
<jtv> BjornT: I beg to differ!
<salgado> flacoste, absolutely. the problem is tracking it on an already overloaded PendingReviews page
* sinzui 's phone just polled for new messages...static came out of the speaker, and the wireless mouse shook the cursor
<salgado> IMHO we need to get rid of PendingReviews as soon as we can
<barry> BjornT: i think 'blocked' is the state we're trying to capture here, right?
<jtv> barry: that was my approach at least
<jtv> I'm not sure we agree on that
<BjornT> i do require food, but that doesn't mean i have to eat right away, before doing anything else
<barry> salgado: +1
<barry> salgado: but doing something better requires Work :)
<BjornT> barry: yes, that's one aspect. a new state capture only that, while a flag would capture both that, and the fact that a branch hasn't been mentored yet.
<mwhudson> barry, salgado: in progress...
<barry> jtv: we're not going to solve this here, so i think we just keep this agenda item for now and move on.  let's try to reach a conclusion on the mailing list
<jtv> barry: agreed
<BjornT> barry: a branch can be in needs-reply, while still requring mentoring before getting its final approval
<barry> BjornT: yep
<barry> mwhudson: i can't wait :)
<jtv> BjornT: skipping steps there!  It'll also need more review.
<mwhudson> barry: it'll be few a months yet
<barry> mwhudson: don't tease me! :)
<BjornT> jtv: didn't we agree neither solution models the workflow perfectly? ;)
<bac> mwhudson: doing it in turbogears, i assume?  :)
<flacoste> mwhudson: applying barry's first law, it means we should get it in a few years ;-)
<mwhudson> bac: doing it in launchpad
<barry> flacoste: LOL
<mwhudson> i don't know there's something better than pendingreviews but less effort that the whole 'code review in lp' thing
<jtv> BjornT: yes, and that we shouldn't try :)
<mwhudson> that's still worth doing
<flacoste> actually, it's *several* years, i forgot to multiply the amount by 3
<barry> flacoste: times 2 only :)
<barry> jtv: okay, let's continue this on the ml
<jtv> ok
<barry> moving on...
<barry>  * Mentoring update
<barry> any feedback from mentors or recruits?  does anybody think we can have a graduation discussion after .10 cycle completes, or is it too early?
<statik> I think it's too early
<ubotu> New bug: #151304 in launchpad "Pending-reviews script should email the launchpad reviewers list when a branch misses the SLA" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151304
<statik> however, sinzui makes very few mistakes, so that is boring. I'm going to have to start thinking more laterally
* sinzui is not leaving the safety of the estuary
<bac> i agree it is too early
<dennda> Hi there. I created two branches of a project. I want to delete both. I was able to delete the first one, but the second has no link to "Delete branch" how can I do that?
<flacoste> let's review this on week 4
<bac> mainly due to a small number of reviews
<dennda> https://code.launchpad.net/memaker/ <- it is the branch engine that i want to delete
<flacoste> after the hell's week
<barry> flacoste, et al: cool.  i won't ask again until week 4
<flacoste> actually, passing through hell's week should be mandatory before graduation
<salgado> barry, I don't think it's too early. been very happy with mwhudson's reviews, and he's done lots of them already
* intellectronica is back
<mwhudson> dennda: it has a blueprint associated to it
<intellectronica> sorry for taking so long. had a bit of an unplanned delay out of home
<flacoste> salgado: you want to save yourself the added workload of mentoring reviews during hell's week? ;-)
<dennda> mwhudson: so that needs to be removed first?
<barry> flacoste: absolutely.  in fact we should make recruits do all the reviews in hell week.  kind of like some frat hazing ritual
<mwhudson> dennda: yes
<salgado> flacoste, that'd be the real reason, although the stated one would be that he's ready to graduate. ;)
<flacoste> lol
<mwhudson> dennda: this is even documented in the help tab!
<salgado> barry, flacoste, I agree it'd be good for him to go through hell's week before, though
<barry> intellectronica: no worries.  you can check the scrollback, re: the review script branch
<mwhudson> dennda: (which is unusual for a help tab, being useful)
<mwhudson> salgado: i think i should wait another week or so, yes :)
<barry> okay, we have one minute left.  matsubara pointed me to bug 151304.  just take a look, but i don't think we need to take action on that now.  maybe mwhudson can put that on his radar for is pending-review replacment
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151304 in launchpad "Pending-reviews script should email the launchpad reviewers list when a branch misses the SLA" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151304
<dennda> mwhudson: thanks. i will try that later
<barry> does anybody have anything else?
<barry> 5
* flacoste is all excited, nearly three months since my last hell's week
<barry> 4
<barry> 3
<matsubara> barry: can you bring that up in the au review meeting?
<barry> 2
<jtv> flacoste: you'll remember soon enough
<barry> matsubara: i won't be in the au meeting, but i'll put it on the agenda for those guys
<matsubara> barry: thanks!
<barry> 1
<flacoste> jtv: i'm not worried, bring in the reviews... plus i'm not mentoring anybody this cycle
<flacoste> STOP
<barry> MEETING ENDS
<flacoste> barry: ^^
<flacoste> no
<bac> barry: thanks
<flacoste> i have something else
<barry> wait, sorry
<barry> flacoste: i missed it
<flacoste> barry: no problem
<flacoste> statik: since you seem to be busy
* barry 's irc client is sooo slow today
<flacoste> statik: do you want me to fill in for you next week as sinzui's mentor?
<flacoste> statik: we'll be sprinting together, so it may make things easier
<statik> flacoste: you are my hero
<statik> that is a great idea
<flacoste> cool, then it's a deal
<barry> statik: bring beers to the sprint :)
<barry> flacoste: anything else?
<flacoste> barry: you can probably close for real now :-)
<barry> MEETING ENDS
<flacoste> cheers!
<barry> apologies for going over
<statik> barry: I will. It's amazing how much beer I buy in a year considering that I never drink the stuff :)
<barry> statik: :)
<AnMaster> <statik> AnMaster: our commitment to making launchpad open source is here: https://launchpad.net/faq. it is something we are working toward, I think we are all eager for it but are trying to proceed with proper diligence. <-- ok, good answer. but doesn't explain why it isn't open source yet really, if it was open source issues would get fixed faster I bet.
<statik> AnMaster: ok
<AnMaster> how many open bugs are there for the launchpad project?
<jtv> AnMaster: in some cases, yes, in some cases, no.  There's a lot of process involved.  You just witnessed a meeting of people who have to review all changes.
<AnMaster> jtv, meeting? you mean row?
<jtv> I didn't see any row
<AnMaster> right but something in the middle of meeting and row
<jtv> Lively, maybe, but no fighting.
<AnMaster> true
<jtv> Sign of a good meeting!
<AnMaster> heh
<AnMaster> anyway, launchpad needs to get less ubuntu specific. I find it kind of disturbing to see ubuntu related stuff all over launchpad, as I prefer FreeBSD myself
<jtv> Yes, that's one of many things we work on.
<jtv> Some of that is under the hood, where you don't really see it.
<jtv> But actually coding a feature is often a surprisingly small part of the work!
<AnMaster> and of course the ubuntuwiki "can't" remove thing
* jtv is reading The Mythical Man-Month
<AnMaster> that is the worst
<AnMaster> I don't want it listed at contact info for myself
<AnMaster> as I will never ever use that wiki
<AnMaster> I will never ever use ubuntu at all
<AnMaster> even linux I avoid, and when I do use linux it is either Slackware or Gentoo
<Rinchen> mrevell, me :-)
<jtv> AnMaster: but these are things we are working to fix regardless of how you live your life, of course.
<mrevell> Rinchen: We're an hour off yet :)
<Rinchen> mrevell, really? Showing up on my calendar for now.
<Rinchen> mrevell, it's at 16:00 not 15:00? 
<Rinchen> I'll move the calendar entry then
<mrevell> Rinchen: Apologies, I put it into the team calendar at the UTC time, whereas my view of the calendar is BST
<mantiena-baltix> Hi all
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mrevell] : https://launchpad.net | Users meeting Wed 10 Oct 2007, 16.00 UTC |  Next developer meeting: Thu 27 Sep 2007, 1400UTC | List: launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<AnMaster> on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ the alignment of "All projects", "One project:" and "(Choose)" are odd
<AnMaster> "(Choose)" is on same line as "All projects"
<AnMaster> anyone?
<mrevell> Welcome to the Launchpad Users meeting for 10th October 2007, part of
<mrevell> the Launchpad 1.1.10 development cycle.
<AnMaster> uh?
<mrevell> Thank you for attending! This meeting has two main purposes:
<mrevell> 1. To give you a chance to offer feedback on the 1.1.0 Coming Changes report.
<AnMaster> no I got to leave soon :P
<mrevell> 2. To hear any questions, comments or suggestions you may have about Launchpad.
<mrevell> The agenda is as follows:
<AnMaster> mrevell, but please see what I mentioned a few lines above
<sinzui> AnMaster: that is the correct alignment.
<mrevell> - Invitation to the Launchpad beta team.
<mrevell> - Issue of the week - have you encountered something that has made it 
<mrevell> harder for your to use Launchpad?
<AnMaster> sinzui, well in that case, "(Choose)" should NOT be on the same line as "All projects"
<mrevell> - Any issues arising from our Coming Changes report for Launchpad 1.1.10
<mrevell> - Questions for the Launchpad team.
<mrevell> Before we start, say "me" if you're here for the meeting.
<mrevell> me
<sinzui> me
<AnMaster> sinzui, but instead on the same line as "One project: "
<AnMaster> and no I'm not in meeting as I got to leave in about 10 minutes
<mrevell> AnMaster: Please file a bug if you're unhappy with the alignment.
<mrevell> Okay, let's get on with the show :)
<mrevell> Launchpad beta team
<mrevell> The Launchpad Beta Testers team is a great way to help in the development of Launchpad.
<mrevell> By joining, you get to use the latest code the Launchpad team have committed in preparation for the next release.
<mrevell> Everyone's welcome to join. All we ask is that you sign up to the launchpad-users mailing list:
<mrevell> http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/launchpad-users
<mrevell> and that you use your full, real name as your Launchpad Display Name - e.g. Barry Chuckle.
<mrevell> You can sign up at:
<mrevell> https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-beta-testers/+members
<mrevell> 
<mrevell> Issue of the week
<mrevell> 
<mrevell> Each week, I tell the Launchpad developers meeting about one or two issues that have affected Launchpad users. If you've come across something that has made it harder for you to use Launchpad or that you feel could be improved, please mention it now.
* AnMaster wonders what purpose this serves on irc with just 2 ppl, /msg could work you know ;P
<mrevell> AnMaster: Often people arrive late or are shy about saying "me" at the top of the meeting.
<AnMaster> and why would they say "me"? do you use some logging bot for that?
<mrevell> No issues this week? AnMaster I'll happily mention your issue with links to the Ubuntu wiki.
<AnMaster> mrevell, yes mention that please
<mrevell> AnMaster: Thank you very much for your input. Could I ask that you respect the meeting while it's in progress?
<AnMaster> now I got to leave, for Aikido (it is like judo if you don't know what it is)
<mrevell> Okay, 5
<mrevell> 4
<mrevell> 3
<mrevell> 2
<mrevell> 1
<mrevell> 
<mrevell> Issue from Coming Changes for 1.1.10
<mrevell> 
<mrevell> If you've seen the Launchpad Coming Changes report in preparation for our 1.1.0 release and have any feedback on the changes we highlighted, please let us know now.
<mrevell> s/1.1.0/1.1.10
<mrevell> 5
<mrevell> 4
<mrevell> 3
<mrevell> 2
<mrevell> 1
<mrevell> 
<mrevell> Questions for the Launchpad team
<mrevell> 
<mrevell> If you have any questions about Launchpad and would like to ask the Launchpad team, please go ahead now.
<mrevell> f we can't answer your question - either because we run out of time or because the relevant team member is unavailable - I'll post your question to the launchpad-users list.
<seaLne> hi is it possible to change someone elses lp email address or some other solution? grahampower70 has an autoreply about changing emails see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pilot-link/+bug/138823 for example
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138823 in pilot-link "pilot-xfer fails to sync if there is another usb serial device" [Undecided,New]  
<mrevell> Hi seaLne
<seaLne> he seems to be doing it to any bugs he is subscribed to
<mrevell> seaLne: long time no speak
<seaLne> yeah, rsi sucks
<mrevell> seaLne: :(
<mrevell> seaLne: Let me find someone from the bug team
<seaLne> so i have had to cut back on almost all no essential computer usage
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<yeager> what are the odds that if I upload a complete Swedish translation for scribus today, that it will be imported tomorrow?
<Kmos> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/151391/+editstatus
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151391 in linux-source-2.6.22 "rt2500 can't connect to WPA/TKIP protected network with hidden essid - network manager says signal 0 %" [Undecided,New]  
<Kmos> OOPS-648EB98
<Kmos> i got an OOPS
<Kmos> when trying to edit the status of the bug
<ubotu> New bug: #151392 in launchpad "Many of our views don't have __used_for__ attribute set making the launchpad.pageid less useful" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151392
<AnMaster> yeager, ah another Swede? :)
<yeager> oh yes :)
* AnMaster is from Sweden too but is too tried to talk more, been at Aikido (a bit like Judo)
<AnMaster> night
<yeager> godnatt anmaster
<yeager> AnMaster: if you didnt know, i'm the translator of most stuff
<AnMaster> mhm, KDE?
<AnMaster> KDE got very good Swedish translation
<AnMaster> actually usable compared to many other apps
<Nafallo> Gnome
<Nafallo> and * !KDE
<Nafallo> ;-)
* AnMaster uses KDE, emacs, FreeBSD, lighttpd, postgresql and don't want flamewar, ktnx
<yeager> AnMaster: you think so?
<AnMaster> yeager, yes
<yeager> i believe it's very modern.. but not always correct
<yeager> the Swedish gnome and kde translations are very different 
<AnMaster> possibly but it is not half translated and you can understand what was meant
<AnMaster> if some things are in English and some in Swedish it is better to just use English
<AnMaster> mixing on one program is just a mess
<yeager> true, but the worst things are srskrivningar and svengelska
<AnMaster> yes and svengelska is just half translated
<AnMaster> yeager, anyway, sometimes you need it, I mean how to translate some stuff in, say kdevelop
<AnMaster> and always, LANG=C in terminals, utf8 just doesn't work out well on the virtual terminals
<AnMaster> yeager, and I work a lot from command line
<AnMaster> prefer it for most tasks
<yeager> AnMaster: UTF-8 works really great in Ubuntu/Debian nowadays
<AnMaster> no way I'm going to use that
<AnMaster> 64-bit FreeBSD for me
<AnMaster> maybe opensolaris
<AnMaster> and if I have to use linux: Slackware or maybe Gentoo
<AnMaster> and launchpad is nice but gets too ubuntu specific in many places
<AnMaster> there are bugs about that iirc
<AnMaster> 29542 I think
<mdke> danilos: got a sec?
<lamont> cprov: you around?
<cprov> lamont: yes
<lamont> chinstrap:~lamont/chroot-tarball/bootstrap/chroot-ubuntu-gutsy-lpia.tar.bz2 if you would be so kind.
<lamont> 316008914fe4abf8ddee4344310a26d1  chroot-ubuntu-gutsy-lpia.tar.bz2
<lamont> cprov: and if you poke me when it's done, I'll go retry the b0rked build
<cprov> lamont: ta
<lamont> thanks
<cprov> lamont: done
<Stemp> Hi 
<Stemp> Is it possible to register a new language in rosetta ? 
<jamesh> Stemp: it'd probably be best to ask for it to be added at https://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta/
<jamesh> Stemp: remember to include details about the plural handling of the language
<Stemp> thanks a lot jamesh 
<jamesh> Stemp: if you know what the "Plural-Forms" header should look like for translation catalogues for your language, that's what we need to know
<Stemp> well that's a a special form of French for disable  peoples
<jamesh> Stemp: the plural forms stuff is to tell applications how plural words should be translated
<jamesh> e.g. for english you say "0 apples", "1 apple", "2 apples", ...
<jamesh> so the 1 case is handled one way, and everything else is handled a second way
<jamesh> other languages have different rules, which need to be expressed in the "Plural-Forms" header
<Stemp> in fact I don't know, i guess it's like in French (like in English) but I 'm not sure
<Stemp> ;)
<ScorpKing> hi guys! what is the Activate Peronal Package Archive link for on Launchpad?
<pgquiles_> what's up with the PPAs? are the PPA builders down?
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<ScorpKing> hiya!
<Stemp> morning :D
<mpt> ScorpKing, http://news.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/personal-package-archives
<ScorpKing> hehe. thanks. :D
<mpt> ScorpKing, the problem you just had is reported as bug 137368
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137368 in soyuz "Launchpad makes it unreasonably difficult to learn what a PPA is" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137368
<ScorpKing> with aptoncd right?
<ScorpKing> hehe
<ScorpKing> i see
<ScorpKing> :D
<ScorpKing> mpt: thanks for the info. :D
<ScorpKing> nite guys.
<Stemp> mpt what is your excuse to wake me up at midnight ? :D
<Stemp> it's not morning at all 
<mpt> Stemp, if I did your IRC client is misconfigured
<ScorpKing> there is one more problem.
<Stemp> it is configured to play an alarm when someone say Goooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders! ;)
<ScorpKing> on this page - http://news.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/personal-package-archives
<ScorpKing> familiar with packaging for Ubuntu. - link to http://www.https.com//help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<ScorpKing> and not https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<ScorpKing> :D
<ScorpKing> can someone fix that?
<ajmitch> the error being just a missing colon after https
<ajmitch> mpt: where should a documentation bug like that go, since it's on a news page?
<ScorpKing> and there's no link to edit that page, so i can't fix it myself :(
<ajmitch> it's a blog, not a wiki
<ScorpKing> i'll leave it to you guys. ;P
<ScorpKing> nite again!
<mpt> ajmitch, at the moment, <http://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-documentation>
<juan> juan.rubio1@hotmail.com
<Stemp> 'night all
<ubotu> New bug: #151429 in launchpad "headings use vertical padding instead of margin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151429
#launchpad 2007-10-11
<Tac_Wor1> is there anyone in here that can help with login issues to the ubuntu shipit?...
<Rinchen> Tac_Wor1, hi. What's the problem?
<Tac_Wor1> i cant remember my account I had last time
<Rinchen> Tac_Wor1, do you have a launchpad account?
<Tac_Wor1> i tried all my emails and nothing is recognized
<Tac_Wor1> Rinchen: last time i got cds was over a year ago... i dont remember anything about launchpad, but I presumed the accounts would be migrated from what was there before?
<Rinchen> Tac_Wor1, ok.   If you look here:  https://shipit.ubuntu.com/login   you'll see a way to create a new account
<Rinchen> Tac_Wor1, if the system says you already have one, you can request a password reset.
<Tac_Wor1> so I do just need to create a new one....
<Tac_Wor1> i just was trying to find my old one because it had an old address.... and those people dont need cds :)
<Rinchen> Tac_Wor1, it's ok. When you get to the shipit ordering screen you can change that information :-)
<Tac_Wor1> not if I cant find my old account :)
<Rinchen> one sec and I'll see if I can find you with the easy method
<Rinchen> Tac_Wor1, nope. Not via the easy way although I did find someone close :-) 
<Rinchen> Tac_Wor1, slight spelling difference on your last name though
<Tac_Wor1> what can you look up by?
<Tac_Wor1> if i gave you the last address?
<Tac_Wor1> i could have spelled my name wrong :-p .... was it in michigan?
<Rinchen> Tac_Wor1, I can't do that lookup. I can only do on names (first, last, nick) and email
<Rinchen> Tac_Wor1, I try to avoid super powers when possible. :-) 
<Tac_Wor1> ah well, thanks for trying.. i will just open a new account
<Rinchen> Tac_Wor1, that's best. And, remember the password :-) 
<Tac_Wor1> well i only use a couple passwords.... but even when i was doing the forgot password, i tried all my emails and none were found
<jelmer> What are the changes of https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/12218 being resolved soon? It's blocking my use of launchpad for release management because I can't release the *real* 0.4.2 now.
<Rinchen> jelmer, let me see if I can find a bug report for that
<Rinchen> wow, eeerry
<Rinchen> jelmer, the short version is that I haven't schedule this one yet.
<Rinchen> jelmer, I'll see if I can schedule this for 1.1.11 (November)
<jelmer> Rinchen: Thanks, that would help
<Rinchen> jelmer, if you want, ping me in a day or two and I'll be able to tell you if it's scheduled.
<jelmer> Rinchen: ok, thanks
<Rinchen> jelmer, I have some work to do here before I can officially get it on the schedule.
<jelmer> Rinchen: There's no chance of simply getting this particular release being removed from the database?
<Rinchen> jelmer, that was going to be my next question.  I'll look into that as well.  Normally we try not to monkey with the database :-)   Data integrity and stuff like that.
<jelmer> Rinchen: k
<Rinchen> jelmer, you might try to edit the release information and see if you can make it work for what you want it to
<lifeless> there should be no problem altering the release details in the db
<laga> hi. does anyone know how to make the PPA create .ddebs? is it as simple as depending on pkg-create-dbgsym ?
<keir> how can i push a 'scratch' branch to launchpad? without a project?
<spiv> keir: you can push to /~USER/+junk/foo
<keir> spiv, great, thanks
<spiv> i.e. use "+junk" rather than a project name.
<gnomefreak> is LP down?
<gnomefreak> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<gnomefreak> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<gnomefreak> no error code
<mpt> gnomefreak, and did you?
<gnomefreak> i just did and it connected
<mpt> ok
* gnomefreak wondered why
<thumper> gnomefreak: LP.net or edge.LP.net?
<gnomefreak> edge
<thumper> gnomefreak: perhaps it was doing a code update?
<gnomefreak> maybe
<carlos> morning
<jtv> hi carlos
<mdke> hi carlos 
<mdke> carlos: do you know if danilo is around in these next few days?
<carlos> mdke: yes, he should be around in 2-3 hours
<carlos> maybe earlier
<mdke> ok, great. I've been trying to catch him
<carlos> mdke: I will tell Danilo that you want to talk with him
<mdke> carlos: that's great; I'm not around on irc though, it's just about my recent email to -translators where I copied him in, if he can take a look, that would be great
<carlos> ok
<mdke> thanks a lot
<carlos> np
<ubotu> New bug: #151504 in malone "fake projects and user accounts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151504
<killercow> Hi,
<killercow> Does anyone know why im getting timeouts when i try to access the translation pages for dutch for various products?
<killercow> there's an error number; OOPS-649B543
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/649B543
<killercow> i take it everyone is sound asleep?
<carlos> jtv: <killercow> Hi,
<carlos>  Does anyone know why im getting timeouts when i try to access the translation pages for dutch for various products?
<carlos>  there's an error number; OOPS-649B543
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/649B543
<jtv> Thanks.
<carlos> killercow: jtv is working on that performance problem
<killercow> ok
<killercow> great
<jtv> killercow: it's a caching effect, so trying again a minute or so later may solve the problem.
<killercow> will do
<jtv> Well, give you the page, at any rate.
<killercow> i got a couple of spare mintes now and then, so i thought i better spend them on something constructive.
<jtv> And then these timeouts are really annoying...  I'm sorry about that.
<jtv> killercow: you may want to work in browser tabs, and if you know you're going to want another translation page soon, open it in another tab.
<jtv> That way the data can start loading in the background while you continue to do what you're doing.
<killercow> jvt, its okay, i'l pop open a bunch of translatable pages anyway
<killercow> is the server just not performant enough for this kind of work, or is te data stored on slow media?
<jtv> Just a lot of data!
<killercow> ah, ok
<jtv> I mean, _a lot_.  :)
<killercow> hehe, how much? if i might ask? tb's?
<jtv> killercow: if you need to ask, you probably don't have the storage space.  :)
<killercow> well, i might, but it won't be online storage
<AnMaster> https://launchpad.net/envbot/0.0.1/0.0.1-beta5/
<AnMaster> sigh
<AnMaster> at that bug link
<AnMaster> it should IMO go to the bug tracker of the project
<AnMaster> and I set that up for the project yes
<killercow> jvt, i got a page loaded,
<killercow> looks good
<jtv> killercow: once you've got that, iirc the rest of that translation file is usually going to be okay.
<AnMaster> anyone?
<jtv> AnMaster: just a moment, I'll see if I can summon someone who knows about bugs.
<AnMaster> https://launchpad.net/envbot/0.0.1/0.0.1-beta5/+adddownloadfile <-- hm, I want a link to download at sourceforge
<AnMaster> jtv, sorry phone
<AnMaster> bbl
<killercow> jvt, seems to be working just fine?
<jtv> killercow: great!
<jtv> (en mijn initialen horen in een andere volgorde :)
<BjornT> AnMaster: yes, i agree that 'bug 21' should either link to the bug in the project's bug tracker, or not be linked at all. care to file a bug about it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 21 in rosetta ""Display Settings:" "untranslated" shows translated entries" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/21 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<killercow> oops, sorry, ik had jouw ook al getraced :P, maar engels is wel nuttig hier lijkt me.
<jtv> killercow: indeed.
<ubotu> New bug: #151527 in launchpad "hide help panel when no help is available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151527
<AnMaster> BjornT, back
<AnMaster> I guess I can
<AnMaster> BjornT, filed
<AnMaster> BjornT, btw, I guess you are from Scandinavia?
<danilos> mdke: I answered your email
* AnMaster wonders what country
<BjornT> thanks AnMaster 
<BjornT> AnMaster: yes, i'm from sweden
<AnMaster> BjornT, Hej, in that case
* AnMaster is also from Sweden
<BjornT> AnMaster: hejsan :)
<AnMaster> BjornT, anyway <AnMaster> https://launchpad.net/envbot/0.0.1/0.0.1-beta5/+adddownloadfile <-- hm, I want a link to download at sourceforge
<AnMaster> it seems to only offer uploading?
<AnMaster> linking to https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=206397&package_id=246872&release_id=546090 would be what I want
<pgquiles_> mrevell: ping
<AnMaster> BjornT, and why doesn't that become a link like the link to our bug tracker at: https://launchpad.net/envbot/0.0.1/0.0.1-beta5/
<AnMaster> your "find url" code may be broken?
<mrevell> pgquiles_: hi
<ubotu> New bug: #151528 in launchpad "Enable uploads to post-release pockets in PPA" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151528
<BjornT> AnMaster: right, you can only upload there. it might make sense making it possible to link to an external download location, but i'm not sure. i'm not that involved in that part of Launchpad. it'd be better to bring that up with bac or salgado, who should turn up in a few hours (they are in the US and Brazil).
<AnMaster> BjornT, and what about link problem on https://launchpad.net/envbot/0.0.1/0.0.1-beta5/ ?
<AnMaster> "http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=206397&package_id=246872&release_id=546090" is not transformed into a link
<AnMaster> "http://envbot.org/trac" is
<pgquiles_> mrevell: hi
<mrevell> pgquiles_: Hey, hello.
<pgquiles_> mrevell: are the PPAs working properly lately? Packages never build for me :-(
<mrevell> pgquiles_: I'm not aware of a problem at the moment. Sorry packages aren't building for you. Let me ask a colleague.
<BjornT> AnMaster: yes, that looks like a bug in our "find url" code. i don't know why that URL isn't being linkified.
<AnMaster> BjornT, also, https://launchpad.net/envbot/0.0.1/+addpackage doesn't allow non-ubuntu packages?
<pgquiles_> mrevell: they don't even show in the build records
<pgquiles_> (as pending, I mean)
<ubotu> New bug: #151533 in launchpad "Bug links in release notes for projects not using launchpad for bugtracker" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151533
<AnMaster> BjornT, what about links to slackware packages, archlinux packages, rpms
<AnMaster> that but, is slow
<AnMaster> I reported that bug several minutes ago
<AnMaster> BjornT, or even maybe packages for freebsd (my primary OS)
<mrevell> pgquiles_: There aren't any general problems at the moment. Could you remind me of your Launchpad user name? And also tell me the package name(s) and whether you've received any PPA emails for those packages
<BjornT> AnMaster: well, the idea is that you can link to other distributions, the problem is that we don't have information about non-Ubuntu distributions yet.
<AnMaster> BjornT, and non-linux too :)
<pgquiles_> mrevell: my PPA username is pgquiles, package names are strigi and cmake and yes, I have received PPA e-mails confirming they were accepted
<BjornT> AnMaster: the bot is slow, since it parses e-mail notifications, and they get sent only after 5 minutes (since we batch together multiple related changes into one notification)
<pgquiles_> mrevell: but I did not receive any further e-mail, they do not build and they do not show as pending, rejected or built in the build records
<AnMaster> <BjornT> AnMaster: yes, that looks like a bug in our "find url" code. i don't know why that URL isn't being linkified. <-- should I file a bug about it?
<BjornT> AnMaster: yes, please do
<AnMaster> ok
<mrevell> pgquiles_: thanks. I'll pass that info to cprov, who works on PPA. He'll be around later today.
<mrevell> popey: danilos is the man who can help, I think.
<pgquiles_> mrevell: thanks to you and celso
<mrevell> pgquiles_: No problem :)
<popey> cool
<danilos> popey: hi
<mrevell> popey: I haven't explained the problem yet.
<popey> should I?
<danilos> popey: please :)
<AnMaster> BjornT, filed
<popey> danilos: we have some screencast videos that people have kindly transcribed the audio from.. they transcribe in English to a file format ".srt" (other formats are available) which is used by totem/vlc for displaying subtitles during the video
<BjornT> AnMaster: ah. it looks like the "Description" gets URLs linkified, but not the "Summary". so the bug is not in our 'find URL' code, but rather how we render the summary.
<popey> danilos: other kind people have taken the .srt files and translated them - manually
<popey> danilos: I would like to use launchpad / rosetta for this to leverage the great translation community
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreencastTeam/TranslationStatus  <-- example files on that page
<danilos> popey: right; at the moment, we don't have any PO conversion utility or srt files (and we'd need that)
<popey> agree
<AnMaster> BjornT, add that in a comment to https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/151537 then? :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151537 in launchpad "Some links does not get linkified" [Undecided,New]  
<danilos> popey: writing such a tool shouldn't be too hard
<popey> we need something that doesn't lose the time code information though
<BjornT> AnMaster: yes, i'll add that.
<yeager> i seriously need some vacation after the ubuntu language pack deadline
<danilos> popey: right, maybe I can help with that, but not before next week (as a matter of fact, I have a .srt time shifter tool which shifts all the entries by a certain amount of time, so parsing this shouldn't be too big of a problem)
<danilos> popey: how about you remind me of this sometime next week?
<popey> danilos: should I file a wishlist bug?
<danilos> popey: well, I don't think we should implement it in translations directly, at least not yet
<popey> what would the process be then? 
<popey> convert srt to po, upload po, translate, download, po to srt again?
<danilos> popey: and, doing it like that would take a lot more time (we've got to go through specification, approval, implementation and regression tests, testing, deployment :)
<danilos> popey: right, that should work
<ubotu> New bug: #151537 in launchpad "Links don't get linkified in the summary of a project release" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151537
<popey> ok, that would be better than we have now, thanks
<popey> I'll poke you next week
<popey> thank you danilos 
<danilos> popey: np, you are welcome
<AnMaster> argh, there should be some tool to update launchpad, sourceforge, freshmeat, own webpage and so on at new releases, so I didn't have to do it several times in different places.
<agoliveira> Hi folks. Yesterday, I tried PPA for the first time, I uploaded the sources but didn't get any builded nor any error. How can I verify what's wrong?
<laga> agoliveira: did you get an "accepted" email?
<agoliveira> laga: No.
<agoliveira> Anyway, a "non-accepted" email would be very usefull as well, specially if it tells you what went wrong :)
<laga> odd. you should have gotten an email. guess i'll leave that one to the pros, sorry
<laga> make sure your .dput.cf is correct and that uploaded to the correct PPA
<cprov> agoliveira: let me check PPA side. When did you uploaded sources to PPA ?
<agoliveira> cprov: Yesterday.
<agoliveira> I thought that would take overnight or something like that to have it build but looks like it didn't work :)
<agoliveira> laga: .dput.cf seems to be fine. Let's see what cprov tells me.
<cprov> agoliveira: you could help me if you say the time (approximated is fine) yo uploaded the sources ...
<agoliveira> cprov: Let me see if I can find that... one minute
<cprov> agoliveira: anyway, I can't find any trace of your uploads in ppa.launchpad.net
<agoliveira> cprov: About 10:30 am
<agoliveira> cprov: odd...
<cprov> agoliveira: BRT ?
<agoliveira> cprov: Yep
<agoliveira> I'm quite sure that the upload went fine
<cprov> agoliveira: ok, show me the log or upload it again.
<agoliveira> cprov: I didn't know there was a log. Where is it usually?
<agoliveira> cprov: I tried to upload again and it tells me that it was uploaded already.
<laga> use dput -f
<cprov> agoliveira: dude are you uploading to dogfood ?
<agoliveira> cprov: No. Should I?
* Hobbsee waves
<cprov> agoliveira: no
<agoliveira> cprov: I'm uploading again right now (thanks laga)
<agoliveira> cprov: Check it out http://paste.ubuntu.com/787/
<agoliveira> Ooops
<cprov> agoliveira: you are uploading to upload.ubuntu.com
<agoliveira> cprov: http://paste.ubuntu.com/788/
<agoliveira> cprov: Forget the last one
<agoliveira> cprov: I'm uploading to ppa.launchpad.net, the one here http://paste.ubuntu.com/787/ was a mistake
<cprov> agoliveira: it will be processed in a minute
<agoliveira> cprov: Do you know why yesterday's didn't work?
<Hobbsee> soyuz hating the world, most likely
<agoliveira> Hobbsee: Looks like you're specially cheerful today my dear :)
<laga> cprov: do you know how i can create .ddebs when building using the ppa?
<cprov> agoliveira: rejected, you should have an email 
<Hobbsee> agoliveira: no, i just know a little too much about soyuz :)
<agoliveira> cprov: Now I got the email, fine.
<Hobbsee> agoliveira: and you didnt even read -motu
<cprov> laga: uhm, no I don't know precisely, but I think it won't be accepted if it was built.
<mpt> Goooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<laga> cprov: too bad. is it planned to add that ability to the PPA?
<cprov> laga: I mean, builders might be able to create it with the correct debian/rules magic.
<cprov> laga: we don't even do ddebs in ubuntu side, do we ?
<laga> cprov: well, yes. therE's a special package which will do that for you, you can just build-depend on it (it wraps around dh_strip). i'm not sure if those would go to the ppa archive then?
<laga> cprov: pitti does them right now i think. users can enable his repository and get the debug symbols from there. it's probably planned to put them into the archives properly some time in the future. not sure.
<cprov> laga: yes, it was discussed once but the infrastructure is not in soyuz yet, he maintains his own archive, if I'm not mistaken
<laga> ho-hum. 
<laga> so if there's no infrastructure in soyuz there's no .ddebs for the PPAs i guess
<laga> cprov: thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #151551 in ubuntu "launchpad should sugest the necessary logs to report a bug" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151551
<cprov> laga: I don't how urgent is that for distro-team, but once it is available for ubuntu primary archive it will certainly work for PPAs too. Talk to pitti about ideas and priorities.
<Tonio_> hi all
<Tonio_> I was trying to change the redirection of my @ubuntu email address..... I couldn't see a way of setting my prefered email address. how to do so ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: add a preferred email address to your profile in LP?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: my prefered email address for launchpad contacts is already my ubuntu one, I just want to change the address the @ubuntu.com emails should be forwarded to :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I didn't saw a way to set this
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: you have to set the one you want it forwarded to as the preferred address, and it resyncs.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: (yes, it's a nuisance)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: so how can that work if the prefered one is the @ubuntu.com one ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: should loop if my understanding is correct
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: chagne the preferred one.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yeah.  which is why it's a Really Bad Idea (tm) to have it as @ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> or @kubuntu.org
<Hobbsee> they may have fixed it now, but they were having trouble with messed up mail, iirc
<soren> Tonio_: I think it checks if the preferred is @ubuntu.com and then does something different.
<Tonio_> soren: and then maybe selects the first email address in the list....... makes sense.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee, soren: will test
<AnMaster> how often does launchpad actually mirror branches
<AnMaster> 3 hours ago it said one hour, but it is still not mirrored
<AnMaster> uptodate that is
<mwhudson> AnMaster: about every 6 hours
<AnMaster> https://code.launchpad.net/~anmaster/envbot/anmaster-trunk
<AnMaster> 7 hours ago :/
<mwhudson> unfortunately the branch mirrorer script is rather simple minded and tends to get slowed down by mirroring branches on very slow hosts
<mwhudson> (this will be fixed very soon)
<AnMaster> mwhudson, hm the host this is on isn't slow really
<AnMaster> it is rather fast I would say
<mwhudson> AnMaster: no, but the mirrorer only mirrors one branch at a time
<AnMaster> ah I see
<mwhudson> so it's probably trying to mirror another slow branch right now
<AnMaster> mwhudson, so that is what happened now is it?
<mwhudson> i expect so, actually checking is a bit painful
<AnMaster> mwhudson, is there a bug for this problem?
<mwhudson> yes
<mwhudson> though it's private for some reason
<AnMaster> oh odd
<AnMaster> I guess it could be abused to actively slow down launchpad
<AnMaster> mwhudson, anyway, when do you think this will get fixed?
<AnMaster> mwhudson, also just out of interest, will you ever add other version control systems to launchpad?
<mwhudson> it should be fixed in the next cycle, i.e. in about a fortnight
<AnMaster> ah nice
<AnMaster> also I can't find ways to turn off blueprints, a bit odd as you can have bugs at some other place, why not blueprints too 
<AnMaster> is there a reason for it?
<mwhudson> and it's possible that launchpad will provide for importing from more version control systems to launchpad hosted bazaar branches
<mwhudson> i doubt that launchpad will ever host branches of another vcs though
<mwhudson> AnMaster: no idea!
<AnMaster> mwhudson, what about importing mercurial?
<mwhudson> AnMaster: yes, that would be nice :)
<mwhudson> bzr-hg is sorta-kinda-working, i think
<mwhudson> it's not a priority right now
<AnMaster> though my tests show mercurial is faster than bzr though last I checked, but it miss some other features that I need
<mwhudson> hg is always likely to be a bit faster than bzr, it's less anal about some things
<AnMaster> and network, you notice on 128 kbps up
<mwhudson> but bzr is definitely fast enough for what i do with it
<AnMaster> same except pushing can get a pain sometimes
<mwhudson> (and packs will help the poor souls who have to push from australia)
<AnMaster> uh what?
<AnMaster> packs? what is it
* AnMaster is in Sweden btw
<AnMaster> oh and the dotted grey lines that separating the different areas on https://launchpad.net/envbot/
<AnMaster> they are wrong sometimes
<AnMaster> like double
<AnMaster> between "Timeline" and Status:     * Active"
<Hobbsee> mwhudson: we try to ssh out of aus as much as possible, for that very reason.
<AnMaster> mwhudson, ^
<mwhudson> AnMaster: seems like css fun, definitely not my department :)
<laga> Hobbsee: what's wrong with bzr in australia? i probably missed a joke here ;)
<AnMaster> mwhudson, so whos department is it?
<Hobbsee> laga: it's more what's wrong with internet in australia
<AnMaster> mwhudson, and what is your department?
<AnMaster> is there a list somewhere?
<Hobbsee> laga: our "broadband" is mega-expensive compared to the rest of the world, has limits, even the 'unlimited' stuff, and is like other country's dialup.
<Hobbsee> laga: particularly our uplinks
<mwhudson> Hobbsee: it's the latency that people seem to complain most about
<Hobbsee> so it takes an eternity to upload anything
<Hobbsee> mwhudson: yeah.  uplink is *very* slow.
<mwhudson> AnMaster: i work on the code hosting side of things
<laga> Hobbsee: oh :/
<AnMaster> mwhudson, ah still no update of branch btw
* AnMaster wish mwhudson would check what is going on exactly
<Hobbsee> downlink is OK, but uplink....56kbps is what we're supposed to get up.  maybe 128kbps.  i dont think we get anything near that
<AnMaster> mwhudson, I'm missing one thing from branch status: development mainline (not same as mature release mainline)
<AnMaster> so putting mature for that is wrong
<ubotu> New bug: #151583 in launchpad-bazaar "codeimportresult.date_started should be renamed to date_job_started" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151583
<Hobbsee> uh oh, it's sabdfl!  everyone behave!
* stub zips his fly up
<sabdfl> oh BEHAVE ;-)
<Hobbsee> sabdfl: :P
<SteveA> Welcome to this week's Launchpad development meeting!
<SteveA> For the next 45 minutes or so, we'll be co-ordinating about Launchpad development.
<SteveA> Who is here today?
<bigjools> me
<jsk> me
<gmb> me
<matsubara> me
<mwhudson> me
<mrevell> me
<salgado> me
<barry> me
<flacoste> me
<BjornT> me
<jtv> me
<mpt> me
<carlos> me
<mthaddon> me
<allenap> me
<stub> me
<EdwinGrubbs> me
<schwuk> me
<statik> me
<cprov> me
<schwuk> SteveA: abel is off sick today
<danilos> me
<SteveA> == Apologies ==
<SteveA>  * adeuring
<SteveA>  * bac
<SteveA>  * jamesh
<SteveA>  * kiko
<SteveA>  * ddaa
<Rinchen> me
<SteveA> hi everyone!
<intellectronica> me
<SteveA> mwhudson: you're acting as the envoy to the bzr-launchpad team?
<mwhudson> SteveA: sure am (it's only me today)
<SteveA> cool
<sinzui> me
<SteveA> sinzui: here?
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA>  * Critical Bugs (Rinchen)
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA>  * Operations report (mthaddon)
<SteveA>  * DBA report (stub)
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests (Rinchen)
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  (other items)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Blockers
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> hi leonardr.  here?
<leonardr> yes
<SteveA> (traditional response is 'me'.  see irc log :-)  )
<SteveA> next meeting, same time next week.
<SteveA> Anyone know they will be missing the meeting?
<flacoste> leonardr, sinzui and me will be sprinting
<flacoste> but we can probably make the meeting
<SteveA> great.  or maybe just one of you can make it
<SteveA> * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA> no actions
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 148905, 150591
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148905 in malone "unexpectedformdata on clicking "1  bug fixed elsewhere" on gcc" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148905
<ubotu> Bug 150591 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/150591 is private
<matsubara> Anyone from the Bugs team want to volunteer for #148905?
<gmb> matsubara: I'll take it.
<matsubara> salgado: I think #150591 is for you :-)
<salgado> looking it up
<matsubara> thanks gmb 
<SteveA> matsubara: bug 150591 can be made public
<ubotu> Bug 150591 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/150591 is private
<matsubara> SteveA: ok
<intellectronica> matsubara: i can take 148905, but not for this cycle anymore
<intellectronica> matsubara: well, unless i get an rc
<matsubara> intellectronica: thanks for the offer, gmb already took it.
<SteveA> matsubara: all done?
<matsubara> SteveA: done here. thanks
<SteveA> thanks matsubara !
<SteveA>  * Critical Bugs (Rinchen)
<Rinchen> Hi, two status requests for this week.
<Rinchen> danilos, how are you coming along with Bug #148147 ?
<ubotu> Bug 148147 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/148147 is private
<Rinchen> cprov, how are you coming along with Bug #150988 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150988 in soyuz "queue-builder failing due duplicated entries in the DB" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150988 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<danilos> Rinchen: it's in the review (it's a simple fix, but somehow missed it for a week)
<cprov> Rinchen: very hard to find out the duplications
<Rinchen> danilos, great thank you
<Rinchen> cprov, anything anyone here can do to help?
<cprov> Rinchen:  and to isolate and the cruft related to it
<cprov> Rinchen: stub can help me 
<cprov> Rinchen: I'm sending him some results and questions.
<SteveA> danilos: do you have a reviewer?
<SteveA> danilos: it's a critical bug, so we need to push it through
<danilos> SteveA: not yet
<Rinchen> cprov, Great, thanks.  If there is anything I can do to help out, please let me know.  
<danilos> SteveA: I actually haven't noticed that Carlos upped the priority
<cprov> Rinchen: sure, thanks
<danilos> SteveA: so, I'll find one today
<Rinchen> danilos, that'd be great
<Rinchen> SteveA, that's it here.
<carlos> danilos: I did given the number of poimport failures we got due to that problem
<SteveA> danilos: which branch is it?
<SteveA> carlos: did you note that in the status whiteboard when you upped the importance?
<carlos> SteveA: yes
<SteveA> great
<danilos> SteveA: devpad.canonical.com/code/danilo/launchpad/trivial (not in PendingReviews yet, though I have it ready)
<danilos> (I mean, I have PendingReviews open and editting)
<SteveA> danilos: how many loc diff?
<danilos> SteveA: just 61
<SteveA> who can review a 61 line diff immediately after this meeting?
<BjornT> SteveA, danilos: i can do it
<danilos> BjornT: cool, thanks
<SteveA> thanks BjornT 
<SteveA> thanks Rinchen 
<danilos> SteveA: thanks
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA> one new official bug tag proposed
<SteveA> flacoste proposes 'people' for Bugs related to the management of Persons and Teams. This would include registration bugs, but exclude bugs related to login and password recovery.
<flacoste> actually
<flacoste> after discussion with matsubara
<matsubara> isn't that registry?
<matsubara> ah ok. flacoste go ahead
<SteveA> I'm going by what's on the TaggingLaunchpadBugs page
<flacoste> right, i'm at fault here, i forgot to update the page with the results of our discussion
<flacoste> i would rather extend the scope of the 'registry' tag to cover these items
<SteveA> ok, so, that proposal is withdrawn
<SteveA> sure, go ahead
<SteveA> +1
<ubotu> New bug: #150591 in launchpad "Local variable referenced before assignment in logintoken GPG key validation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150591
<SteveA>  * Operations report (mthaddon)
<mthaddon> Not much to report this week. Mostly working on cricket graphs and codehosting staging setup (will be working on that today and tomorrow, in any case).
<mthaddon> I see there's an approved cherry pick for drescher which I'll be rolling out today.
<mthaddon> That's it from me unless there are any questions.
<flacoste> SteveA: go ahead in extending the scope or making a new proposal about that extension?
<Rinchen> Great news on the CPU upgrade to PQM, mthaddon 
<SteveA> mthaddon: we'll also have danilo's patch to consider, once bjorn has reviewed it.
<SteveA> flacoste: go ahead and extend the scope
<mthaddon> SteveA, ok, will wait for that before I go ahead with the current one
<SteveA> flacoste: by updating the wiki page
<mthaddon> Rinchen, absolutely
<SteveA> thanks mthaddon 
<SteveA>  * DBA report (stub)
<stub> Most of our unwanted sessions have been removed, but the script is
<stub> still running. One the script has finished running, I'll put in place
<stub> a job to trim the unwanted sessions every few minutes rather than leaving
<stub> them around for 60 days for the Launchpad session machinery to clean up.
<stub> There is a meeting on Monday discussing database replication. I think we
<stub> can finalize our roadmap then. To make full use of the replicas, we are
<stub> going to need to push Storm work forward as its multiple db stores seems
<stub> well suited to the task. Timeframe for this will dictate what we do now
<stub> with our existing code infrastructure and what we put off.
<SteveA> ok, thanks stub
<stub> Oh... and db patch reviews with Mark went well today.
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests (Rinchen)
<Rinchen> Hi! Is anyone blocked on an RT or have any that are becoming urgent? 
<flacoste> i have
<Rinchen> number please
<flacoste> the one about being able to test incoming email on staging
<flacoste> Rinchen: sorry, i don't have the numebr
<Rinchen> ok, I know about that one :-)
<flacoste> i didn't file that request
<flacoste> but i have a branch that will require this if it has to land this cycle
<Rinchen> yeah, kiko did. I was looking at that yesterday in fact.  I'll work on that again this morning.
<flacoste> (process-mail.py running as a dedicated dbuser)
<Rinchen> flacoste, got it. Thanks.
<jtv> Resolving #28968 would save us some pain (see last week).
<Rinchen> jtv, thanks. I've already set that as high priority but I'll circle with IS to see if we can get it done 
<jtv> thx
<Rinchen> Anyone else?
<Rinchen> k, Thanks.   Back to you SteveA 
<SteveA> thanks Rinchen!
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<mrevell> This week's user-affecting issue comes from AnMaster and is regarding Launchpad's connection with Ubuntu. AnMaster wants to use Launchpad but has no plans to use Ubuntu or become part of the Ubuntu community.
<SteveA> hi AnMaster 
<mrevell> Right now, Launchpad profile pages have references to whether or not someone is an Ubuntero and a link to a page on the Ubuntu wiki is compulsory.
<mrevell> I raise this in today's meeting because as more free software projects join Launchpad, I wonder if we should discuss the best way to present Ubuntu-specific information on user profile pages.
<mrevell> Thanks SteveA
<SteveA> I thought we'd changed 'ubuntero' to appear only when people have that affiliation
<SteveA> I guess not
<flacoste> we also have a bunch of bugs open about the wiki-stuff
<SteveA> I think we should allow people to take pride in their contributions and affiliation to Ubuntu
<SteveA> but also not make a point of it if someone chooses not to make such contributions, and wants to put their efforts elsewhere
<danilos> SteveA: it's also a problem of discoverability
<SteveA> danilos: how do you mean?
<danilos> i.e. we want people to know that they can become "ubuntero" which is probably a reason why we keep it
<SteveA> danilos: that's something we should offer an individual
<SteveA> danilos: but it is wrong to advertise to everyone that someone is not an ubuntero
<mrevell> Would it be worthwhile asking some of the projects using LP if they have there own codes of conduct that they would like to invite their community members to sign?
<SteveA> like it is some kind of problem
<danilos> SteveA: I understand that, and I agree
<mrevell> s/there/their
<SteveA> mrevell: perhaps.  let's discuss that when we next talk.
<mrevell> SteveA: Okay.
<mpt> Does "we" mean SteveA and mrevell, or our next meeting?
<SteveA> mrevell: I'd like you to file a bug about "ubuntero" appearing under the following circumstances
<SteveA>  - appearing to all launchpad users, on a person's page, if that person is an ubuntero
<SteveA>  - appearing to that user only in some form on that user's own page, if that person is not an ubuntero
<SteveA> also, the 'ubuntero' text on the page should be linked to an explanation somehow.
<clemyeats> Hi, I'd like to add a distribution to launchpad... are there any admin here, or shall I contact someone by email?
<mrevell> SteveA: Will do.
<SteveA> mpt: stevea and mrevell 
<matsubara> mrevell: fyi, 48551
<matsubara> err bug 48551
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 48551 in launchpad "Support for custom forms" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/48551
<SteveA> Rinchen: let's look again at the priority of the wiki bugs that flacoste mentioned.
<mpt> ok
<mrevell> thanks matsubara
<SteveA> Rinchen: (not right now, but soon)
<Rinchen> right-o
<flacoste> clemyeats: i think you can file a request on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<clemyeats> flacoste: thanks
<flacoste> clemyeats: it's the Launchpad public meeting ongoing
<SteveA> AnMaster: if you're here, we'll make some changes to the 'ubuntero' flag, and look at the bugs about wiki registrations.
<SteveA> thanks mrevell !
<mrevell> thanks SteveA
<SteveA>  * Blockers
<SteveA> SC Team: not blocked.
<Rinchen> Releases Team: Not Blocked
<jtv> Translations team: Not blocked.
<bigjools> Team Soyuz: Not blocked
<BjornT> Bugs Team: not blocked
<statik> collaborative commerce: not blocked
<flacoste> Foundations Team: not blocked
<schwuk> hwdb: Not blocked
<mwhudson> code team: not blocked
<SteveA> yay for no blocking
<SteveA> Rinchen: we have a few minutes left.  Do you have anything to say about our point in the development cycle?
<flacoste> Rinchen: bad one, actually, it's bug 86253
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 86253 in launchpad "Registration in LP should not automatically create an Ubuntu WikiName" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86253 - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
<Rinchen> Simply that code is due on the review queue on Friday.
<SteveA> ok, thanks Rinchen 
<SteveA> any other pressing issues?
<SteveA> 8
<SteveA> 7
<SteveA> 6
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<mwhudson> didn't flacoste have an item?
<SteveA> 0
<SteveA> Thank you everyone!
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<SteveA> mwhudson: he did.  we discussed it, and it'll appear in a later meeting.
<mwhudson> ah, ok
<flacoste> mwhudson: after discussion with SteveA, we thought it was better to simply carry the discussion on-list at first
<popey> can I ask a technical launchpad question? :)
* popey asks and hopes for the best..
<popey> I note that sites like wiki.ubuntu.com uses the authentication from launchpad.. is it possible for other sites to do the same?
<popey> e.g. I would like it if people could leave comments to screencasts on screencasts.ubuntu.com (a drupal site) but would rather people didn't have to sign up with yet another site
<popey> Is this a launchpad question?
<flacoste> Rinchen: ^^^
<Rinchen> Hi popey, we plan to offer that later this year.  Let me dig out the bug number for you to follow. 
<Rinchen> popey, Bug #1169
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1169 in launchpad "Launchpad should support OpenID" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1169 - Assigned to Joey Stanford (rinchen)
<popey> thanks
<Rinchen> popey, however there are some points I should make.
<popey> ok
<Rinchen> popey, well, just one.  External sites will be able to use Launchpad as an OpenID OP allowing them to signin.
<Rinchen> popey, our wiki's will be more tightly integrated.
<Rinchen> popey, just like they are today
<popey> is there any reason that the site I suggested could _not_ be tightly integrated?
<popey> (it's hosted by canonical)
<Rinchen> if we host it, we might be able to depending on the site and the software.
<Rinchen> if screencasts is drupal and it's up...then I missed it upon writeup
<popey> ok, I'll bring that up again once 1169 moves on shall I?
<Rinchen> I'll chat with newz. If he's your webmaster we should be able to include it.
<popey> cool beans, thanks
<AnMaster> SteveA, now I'm here
<AnMaster> hey
<AnMaster> https://code.launchpad.net/~anmaster/envbot/anmaster-trunk still hasn't updated
<AnMaster> someone really need to take a look at why
<AnMaster> abort to slow servers until you fixed this correctly maybe?
<AnMaster> mwhudson, ^
<AnMaster> oh wait it was mrevell maybe?
<AnMaster> sorry for wrong highlight
<mwhudson> AnMaster: there's not really much i can do
<mrevell> Don't think it was me AnMaster
<AnMaster> ah your nicks are too close confusing
<mwhudson> i restarted the branch mirrorer, it seems like it may have gotten stuch
<AnMaster> close, confusing*
<mwhudson> it's definitely making progress now though
<AnMaster> mwhudson, skip the stuck project?
<AnMaster> branch*
<mwhudson> AnMaster: could you please stop making suggestions about things you know little about?
<AnMaster> ok :)
<AnMaster> I would know more if it was open source ;) *runs*
<AnMaster> afk
<Kmos> when packages of hoary, breezy will be removed from LP ? it was announced at LP ML, but not mentioned a date I think..
<MTecknology> ok, it's just an option right there
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mrevell] : https://launchpad.net | Next developer meeting: Thu 18 Oct 2007, 1400UTC | List: launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<LaserJock> oh dang, I missed the last user meeting didn't I? :/
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: i think we both did.
<Hobbsee> oh, 1400 is only midnight local now.  wow
<Hobbsee> (darn timezoen changes)
<LaserJock> 7am for me
<LaserJock> barely doable ;-)
<Hobbsee> heh
* AnMaster notes that bug 151533 affects more than mentioned in initial description
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151533 in launchpad "Bug links in release notes for projects not using launchpad for bugtracker" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151533
<AnMaster> so someone that can change subject may want to do that
<danigm> hi all, i have a question, can i register my project in launchpad like sourceforge?
<statik> danigm: absolutely
<statik> welcome home
<danigm> ah, ok, thanks. And why it's better bzr that svn? I'm learning bzr now
<statik> danigm: the main difference is that bzr is more suited to community development, you don't have the distinction between committers and non-committers. rather, anyone can make their own branch and commit to it
<sabdfl> danigm: and launchpad provides free hosting for all the branches of all contributors, you can see who is working on what
<sabdfl> or you can host all the branches on your own web server
<danigm> but launchpad isn't free software
<ubotu> New bug: #151658 in malone "Private comments for public bugs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151658
<danigm> I'll use launchpad, I want to try bazaar and launchpad looks very nice
<danigm> I register a new branch in launchpad, but i can't push my project, i don't have a ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub or ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub, how can i generated it?
<radix> danigm: ssh-keygen
<danigm> thanks radhios 
<danigm> thanks radix 
<danigm> sorry radhios, the tab key...
<radix> it's too bad that help.launchpad.net doesn't have a match for a search of "ssh key"
<ubotu> New bug: #151682 in launchpad "Add attachment capability to Answers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151682
<ubotu> New bug: #151687 in launchpad "Add HTML / formatting capability (including inline graphics) to Answers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151687
<CyberMatt> can somebody approve me into the launchpad beta team
<tavla> hi -- is there anything blocking the PO import queues?
<tavla> i've got 23 po files waiting for import for almost a week now
<Kmos> tavla: ask on launchpad-users mailing list, or try to contact carlos tomorrow
<Kmos> CyberMatt: you've to wait for tomorrow
<jkimball4> Is there an easy way to search through packages of a project?  That is, to bring up a certain package to review version history?
<Kmos> jkimball4: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/$PACKAGENAME ?
<jkimball4> That works, but there's no built-in function to do a name-based search of sort?
<jkimball4> Per se, one would like to bring up all packages which conform to "compiz*"...
<Kmos> jkimball4: you can do it with apt-cache
<Kmos> apt-cache search compiz*
<Kmos> on console
<jkimball4> Yes, but I'd still have to search in Launchpad for version history, though.  I'm interesting in a sort of complete solution.
<Kmos> i don't know that
<jkimball4> Fair enough.  Perhaps, no one important really needs that functionality.
<jpatrick> hello
<jpatrick> could someone from here add me to launchpad-beta-testers?
<jpatrick> I need to upload a package fix to the kubuntu-members ppa
<stdin> can't you upload already?
<jpatrick> I got a package rejected mail saying I needed to be in that group
<CyberMatt> i have that problem
<pkern> Hi, is there any particular reason why e.g. https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnucash/+rdf does not offer LP ids for the FOAF entries?
<pkern> i.e. there is no foaf:nick
<pkern> siretart: Now this effectively blocks me from continuing. Missing foaf:nick just sucks.
<pkern> siretart: I don't want to resort parsing the homepage and I won't.
<ubotu> New bug: #151740 in launchpad "+editemails has radio buttons without a default value" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151740
<imbrandon> jamesh: ping
<imbrandon> any work on this bug ( a few months old, esp the faof:nick part ) https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/100079
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 100079 in launchpad "more rdf team info" [Undecided,New]  
<jamesh> imbrandon: I don't think anyone is currently working on it, sorry.
<imbrandon> np, anything i can do to help it along , hell i'd even code it if i could ;)
<pkern> jamesh: Isn't the foaf:nick one trivial?
#launchpad 2007-10-12
<lamont> cprov-out: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu5
<lamont> le huh??
<stdin> wow, so good they built it twice
<Odd_Bloke> s/good/nice/
<cprov-out> lamont: don't worry, it's one of the victims of the 'duplicated-build-disaster'. It will get fixed after gutsy release.
<lamont> ok
<lamont> only 4022 build records to clear, and about a week to do it... hrm.
* lamont grumbles at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aspectc++/0.99+1.0pre3-2ubuntu1 which seems to be looping in some way
<lamont> as in I keep seeing it building
<lamont> and then it's building again later
<lamont> and claiming that primero and kohnen are building it (or some such..)
* lamont uploads a new aspectc++ just to see if that'll make launchpad less confused
<bersace> Hi all
<bersace> How to fix a "Fail to upload" error ?
<bersace> ah ok
<bersace> i found the bug
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<iwj> Would some Malone or Soyuz developer care to take a quick look at bug 151925 and (i) set the status of the Launchpad task appropriately and (ii) answer my question at the bottom about the delay interval for my workaround ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151925 in autopkgtest "Bugs set to Fix Released by changelog-closes-bugs before fixed version is published" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151925 - Assigned to Ian Jackson (ijackson)
<ubotu> New bug: #151925 in autopkgtest "Bugs set to Fix Released by changelog-closes-bugs before fixed version is published" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151925
<bigjools> iwj: stuff generally gets published every hour, so that's a good starting point
<iwj> bigjools: OK, well, I'll call it 2 or 3h then.
<bigjools> iwj: ok :)
<iwj> Note that this number has to include build time too.
<bigjools> indeed
<AnMaster> how do you do the bzr+ssh thing so only bzr+ssh but not for example ssh and starting bash works?
<mwhudson> AnMaster: custom ssh daemon
<AnMaster> mwhudson, ah, non open source?
<AnMaster> I was trying to run some commands like /bin/bash --norc with it
<mwhudson> AnMaster: well it's based on twisted.conch
<mwhudson> the parts that aren't conch aren't amazingly exciting
<AnMaster> so sshd in python
<AnMaster> interesting
<AnMaster> mwhudson, I'm still interesting in seeing how it works :)
<AnMaster> I would need something like that for another restricted service myself (though not bzr in this case)
<mwhudson> AnMaster: it's really pretty simple
<mwhudson> conch's ISession interface has an execCommand method
<AnMaster> mwhudson, if you are good at python: I bet
<mwhudson> look at what you get asked to execute
<mwhudson> either execute it, or don't
<AnMaster> I'm not good at python (though I'm good at some other languages)
<AnMaster> hm interesting
<AnMaster> mwhudson, but why do ssh username@bazaar.launchpad.net "/bin/bash --norc" cause so odd results?
<AnMaster> that is you are dropped to something that seem like cat - > /dev/null
<mwhudson> i don't know
<spiv> That'd be a bug.  It ought to be rejecting the request to exec that command (or perhaps just closing the channel?).
<AnMaster> spiv, well try it and see what I mean
<spiv> I did.
<AnMaster> it doesn't run the command but it does something odd
<spiv> Right, that server will not run arbitrary commands for you.
<spiv> The bug is that it doesn't refuse them clearly; the client just thinks nothing's happening.  The server ought to be explicitly rejecting the "please run this command" request.
<spiv> I think there may already be a bug on launchpad-bazaar about this.  (If not, there should be.)
<AnMaster> well I won't search and report, I got some other things to do atm
<ubotu> New bug: #151950 in launchpad-bazaar "the branch listings should be searchable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151950
<stgraber> Any LP admin around with some time to rename ubuntu-qa-tracker to ubuntu-qa-website ?
<mrevell> stgraber: Hi
<stgraber> hi mrevell 
* Hobbsee waves
<mrevell> stgraber: The best way to request that is to file a support request at: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<mrevell> stgraber: I'd happily do it for you but if you file it you'll get the response from Tom when he sorts it.
<mrevell> yo Hobbsee
<stgraber> mrevell: ok, I'll do that
<mrevell> stgraber: thanks
<shriphani> doesn't launchpad host projects? like providing repos etc ?
<iwj> I'm getting repeated timeouts trying to file a bug against firefox.
<iwj> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+filebug
<iwj> and I type "irc URL doesn't work" into the box.
<iwj> OOPS-650EC90 for example.
<iwj> Aha, it seems to have worked.  I wonder if it will let me submit it.
<popey> mrevell: what's the process when a launchpad user is spamming the wiki?
<mrevell> popey: which wiki?
<popey> w.u.c
<mrevell> popey: Well, everyone using w.u.c is a Launchpad user :)
<mrevell> popey: Sorry, I think I might be misunderstanding what you mean.
<popey> ok, I'll edit your page and say you suck.. what you going to do? :)
<mrevell> popey: hehe
<popey> 15:05:19 < popey> https://edge.launchpad.net/~Rosebuntu seems to keep naffing up https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList
<popey> 15:05:29 < popey> repeatedly editing out other peoples names and screwing with urls
<popey> 15:44:36 < popey> and again
<popey> is this one for jono?
* mrevell follows link
<popey> i have reverted the change twice, and others have reverted rosebuntus change also
<mrevell> popey: It depends how urgent it is. I can certainly speak to one of the admins and ask for a hold to put be on the account if it's urgent. However, I'd suggest Jono's probably the one to speak to as it's an Ubuntu community matter I'd say.
<popey> ok
<popey> will do
<mrevell> Perhaps we should have a conversation with Jono.
<mrevell> To make sure I also understand the Ubuntu community process
<mrevell> I'll ping him into the channel
<popey> ok
<jono> hey
<popey> moo
<popey> jono: https://edge.launchpad.net/~Rosebuntu seems to keep naffing up https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList
<popey> i have reverted the change twice, and others have reverted rosebuntus change also
<jono> one sec
<jono> popey: how naffing up?
<popey> changing urls to the korean wiki and korean loco team home page
<popey> and sometimes changing the name of the loco contact
<jono> popey: has someone contacted rosebuntu about this?
<popey> i sent a mail to rosebuntu
<popey> and they edited the page again after I sent it
<jono> popey: right, first step is to ask he/she to stop doing it I guess
<Hobbsee> why did i read he/she/it there?
<popey> the drugs aren't working Hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> i dunno...
<jono> Hobbsee: I think you need more sleep, chuck
<jono> :)
<Hobbsee> jono: mmm...maybe...
<jono> Hobbsee: :)
<mrevell> jono welcome to the happy Launchpad family.
<mrevell> :)
<jono> mrevell: :)
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> some LP guy there?
<gmb> c!
<gmb> RainCT: Sure, how can I help?
<RainCT> gmb: Hi. I've noticed a while ago that you can create a branch with underscores (_) in the name on Launchpad and it will work fine, but if you try to change it's description there it won't let you, saying that it don't allows the character in the name.. I just wondered if you already know about this
<gmb> RainCT: Ah. I think this is an issue which has cropped up recently. I'm not the person to talk to about it though. Hang on and I'll see if I can find someone who can be of more use to you :)
<RainCT> gmb: ok, thanks. (for the caase you thing so, this is no problem for me right now, I just say it so that you know about it ;))
<gmb> RainCT: Okay. Thanks for giving us the heads up. I think that we do know about it but that's not my area of expertise in LP, so I just wanted to be sure.
<mwhudson> RainCT: hi
<mwhudson> RainCT: this is bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/95109
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 95109 in launchpad-bazaar "It is possible to register branches with '_' in their name" [High,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Michael Hudson (mwhudson)
<mwhudson> it'll be fixed soon
<mwhudson> i was going to fix it yesterday but another bug i was on took way longer than i expected to finish
<RainCT> ok, thanks. what will the fix be? allow underscores or make it impossible to use them neither with bzr?
<AnMaster> mwhudson, _ should be allowed IMO
* AnMaster got some local branches with that in
<mwhudson> AnMaster: that's a different question, in some sense
<AnMaster> and I prefer to use same name in all places for a branch
<mwhudson> RainCT: to ban underscores
<AnMaster> ugh why?
<mwhudson> RainCT: with launchpad
<AnMaster> why do you hate underscores?
<mwhudson> RainCT: of course you can call local branches whatever your filesystem wants to call them
<mwhudson> AnMaster: it's harder to communicate
<mwhudson> AnMaster: read the bug report
<AnMaster> and how often do you say a branch name?
<AnMaster> I mean often you write it
<AnMaster> like on irc
<mwhudson> AnMaster: i could talk to you about it, but it's 5 pm on a friday
<mwhudson> so i'm going to go and play quake instead
<AnMaster> mwhudson, if you want that, I should note that saying ~ is hard too
<AnMaster> ;P
<radix> AnMaster: you should really read the bug report for the basic arguments :)
<mwhudson> have a nice weekend
<RainCT> ...they're hard to type, read out and so forth Really? I personally prefer underscores instead of -'s, the only problem with them is if the text is  understroked
<AnMaster> radix, ~ is used in launchpad urls
<AnMaster> yet it is hard to say
<AnMaster> what is the name in English even? wiggly dash?
<radix> tilde
<mwhudson> the really really bad part of the bug is that different parts of the system disagree on what branches are called
<RainCT> mwhudson: well, good weekend. thx
<shriphani> can anyone assist me with picking a licence?
<sinequanon> hi all.  I have something of a stupid question, so apologies in advance.  Can the launchpad bug tracker be used for non-FOSS projects?  It seems that the PPA license agreement would preclude commercial projects, but the general terms of service page doesn't seem to say anything on the matter.
<statik> sinequanon: it's not a stupid question. you can email me (elliot at canonical dot com) with the particulars of your situation and we can discuss it
<mdke> statik: it would be interesting to hear more about that actually; the front page of LP refers to the "free software world", is there more documentation about the subject?
<statik> mdke: not much documentation at the moment, unfortunately. it's kind of a quid pro quo thing, we are happy to provide LP for free to free software projects, but if non-free projects want to use the service then we ask to negotiate individually
<mdke> statik: ok cool.  but if the service is available to non-foss projects, probably the word "free" should be removed from that phrase on the front page, to make it accurate, right?
<statik> mdke: I think the description is still accurate, LP makes it easy to interact with free software projects
<mdke> heh. As a matter of language it's accurate, yes
<statik> mdke: but perhaps it could be improved, I haven't thought about that before
<mdke> just dropping "free" would make it a more complete description, I think (plus it might encourage more non-foss projects). You'd need to develop a bit of documentation about how non-foss projects can contact you and so on
<mwhudson> well, it's assumed that the non-foss projects that want to use launchpad will still interact with the foss projects i think
<ScottK> FOSS projects might not be happy about that though.
<FlyingPig> help me order gusty gibbon!!!!!!
<FlyingPig> free cd
<FlyingPig> i cant do this
<FlyingPig> HELLO?
<FlyingPig> HELP ME ORDER GUSTY GIBBON
<FlyingPig> HELLO??????????????
<synic> wow.
<synic> FlyingPig: do you have a launchpad account?
<FlyingPig> synic i dont think so, no
<synic> https://shipit.ubuntu.com/login
<FlyingPig> synic k
<synic> apparently you need to create a launchpad account
<FlyingPig> synic ok now i did this
<FlyingPig> now i want order gutsy gibbon cd
<synic> then login at that page, and you can fill out your address, etc.
<FlyingPig> ok
<FlyingPig> synic ok now i did this. thanks for all help sir. i will install on all computer in my house and company. maybe i will donate some money for you as thanks in future.
<FlyingPig> synic if i use feisty fawn today and i not want to destroy all my gui settings how i get this settings on my new ubuntu without doing over all settings is there a file i can copy and paste over?
<synic> don't donate any money to me, I had nothing to do with it.  Donate to Ubuntu :)
<FlyingPig> yes ok
<synic> FlyingPig: you can do it over the network.. once Gutsy is released, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change all instances of feisty to gutsy... save it, apt-get update && apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<synic> I dunno if you can do it via the CD... you probably can, but I don't know how.
<Spads> synic: that's not the recommended way to upgrade
<synic> Spads: what is?
<FlyingPig> synic i thought the sources list only have urls for sudo apt-get install
<FlyingPig> ???
<Spads> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<FlyingPig> spads i want have same Gnome settings in new ubuntu please
<Spads> but this is probably a topic best kept to #ubuntu or #ubuntu+1
<FlyingPig> what file i need to copy and paste?
<Spads> It is not relevant to Launchpad per se.
<Spads> FlyingPig: #ubuntu can help you out better than I can.
<FlyingPig> spads ok thanks
<FlyingPig> ok i order cd and it work so i am done here. thank
<stdin> wow, someone want LP to be their friend
<jjesse> quick question to update my local branch from launchpad i do a bzr merge correct?
<synic> or pull, depending on if you have local changes
<jjesse> thanks synic
<mae^> how do I add a bug report?
<stdin> to what?
<mae^> a project
<radix> go to that project's Launchpad page, and there should be a "report a bug" button on it.
<stdin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/<PROJECT>/+filebug
<mae^> I'm in the bugs tab and all i see is list {assigned,related} bugs, show pkg report, list subscribed bugs and mentoring offered
<mae^> radix: when you say the project page, do you mean the overview tab?
<radix> mae^: sure, there's one there. there's also one in the main Bugs tab page, too.
<pochu_> mae^: look at the right, not at the left :)
<radix> mae^: What URL are you looking at that doesn't have a Report a Bug button?
<mae^> hmmm.. i dunno why i'm not seeing it
<mae^> https://launchpad.net/~activerdf/
<radix> that's a team, not a project.
<mae^> ah!
<radix> https://edge.launchpad.net/activerdf <-- that's probably what you want
<mae^> thanks
<danigm_> hi, I have a question about the log of a branch in launchpad. I have a team, and in the team there are two people, each developer has their branch, and when he push it, the log of the other developer disappear, and it's reemplaced with the new log branch.
<danigm_> there is some method for show all changes, including the parent branch
<danigm_> ?
<mdke> statik: I filed the issue we discussed earlier as a bug; maybe others will have some thoughts
#launchpad 2007-10-13
<ubotu> New bug: #152145 in launchpad "Make clear that Launchpad is not just for free software" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152145
<ubotu> New bug: #152222 in launchpad "Horizontal rule doesn't clear floating div on blueprint index page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152222
<jellopowderpuff> /server irc.efnet.info
<danilos> all our servers had gone to sleep, or is the problem on my side?
<danilos> apparently, on my side
<wolfger> hello!
<wolfger> I've been having problems accessing launchpad this morning. Is the site down?
<Fujitsu> Wasn't the janitor meant to be turned off!?
<Fujitsu> wolfger: Various people seem to have been having issues contacting services in the Canonical datacentre, but others can see it fine.
<yeager> seems like launchpad is having a loong coffee break today
<wolfger> seems to be ok now.
<SteveA> wolfger: we're looking into the problem with Launchpad
<yeager> looks like network issues
<SteveA> yeager: yep.
<SteveA> launchpad should work better now
<yeager> yepp, it works now
<wolfger> thanks
<Hobbsee> bah.  stupid wiki.
* Hobbsee is starting to suspect that they dont want random people contributing to help.lp.net
<toxygen> hello
<toxygen> can please somebody give me more details about OOPS-651C764 
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/651C764
<toxygen> wow :)
<toxygen> good bot
<toxygen> now the l/p info bottie :)
<Hobbsee> !weekend
<ubotu> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<toxygen> Hobbsee: is there any chance to see what went wrong or should i focus on something else right now?
<Hobbsee> if there's a launchpad dev around, possibly.  probably better to ask again on a weekday
<toxygen> ok, thank you, appreciated
<pochu> toxygen: you can mail the launchpad-users mailing list too.
<mwhudson> toxygen: it's a timeout
<mwhudson> toxygen: probably the thing to do is try again
<mwhudson> (this sometimes helps as postgres probably levered the relevant data into ram when trying to service the request that timeout)
<mwhudson> *timed out
* pochu wonders why so many people enable the -proposed repository...
<Hobbsee> pochu: latest crack
<pochu> Hobbsee: but I've seen so many people complaining because of a broken subversion in feisty, and they didn't know they had the -proposed repo enabled...
<Hobbsee> pochu: if they dont read, then their breakage is their own problem.
<Hobbsee> "this is for testing" - it's hard to avoid that.
<Hobbsee> s/avoid/ignore/
<toxygen> pochu: i prefer realtime communication
<pochu> Probably software-properties shouldn't have a checkbox for -proposed, or at least it should warn they aren't meant to be stable
<pochu> Hobbsee: well, Software Sources (software-properties-gtk) doesn't have any "This is for testing" info...
<Hobbsee> pochu: then people whine about having to touch the sources list.
<Hobbsee> pochu: file a bug on it. patches accepted.
<Hobbsee> but i'm surprised - didnt think it would be there at all
<pochu> Hobbsee: unfortunately it is. /me filles a bug report.
<Hobbsee> would probably be better if it was called experimental or something, perhaps.  *shrugs*
* Daviey suggests the -proposed should be as reliable as universe.. So the same warning stands for universe IMO
<pochu> btw, why are we discussing this in #launchpad ? :)
<Hobbsee> Daviey: we dont shove stuff into universe, post release.
<Daviey> true.
<pochu> Daviey: -universe is enabled by default. -proposed isn't.
<toxygen> mwhudson: is it timeouting because of db is overloaded currently?
<mwhudson> toxygen: it's a known issue with translations (https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/30602)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [High,In progress]   - Assigned to Jeroen T. Vermeulen (jtv)
<toxygen> mwhudson: thank you for info
<toxygen> if i may have a question, if there is: "${group} journal" it should be translated as "${group} my_translation" right?
<pochu> Hobbsee: bug 152335
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152335 in software-properties "Remove -proposed checkbox in Updates, or warn of 'not stable' updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152335
<toxygen> mwhudson: rather nerve-wrecking bug i see
<toxygen> that timeout 
<mwhudson> toxygen: yes, makes me glad i don't work on translations!
* mwhudson hides
<toxygen> very very irritating
<evarlast> are there any other PPA docs than quickstart? I'm having trouble.
<Hobbsee> not many
<Hobbsee> depends what you're looking for
<evarlast> well, I upload with dput and it says success, but I never see things in my PPA
<Hobbsee> are the uploads signed?
<Hobbsee> do you ever get email saying that they're accepted?
<evarlast> they are signed.
<evarlast> ah!  I guess it took a little time. I do have a rejected email.
<evarlast> sorry for waisting your time.
<evarlast> wasting*
<Hobbsee> no problem
<Hobbsee> you didnt upload the tarball itself or osmething?
<evarlast> no no.
<evarlast> its all good now.
<evarlast> for some reason <pkg>source.changes is saying Distribution: unstable
<evarlast> I'll have to brush up on my pkging :)
<Hobbsee> ah yes :)
<Hobbsee> you want it to say the release that you're building for - probably gutsy
<evarlast> exactly.
<Hobbsee> evarlast: it's listed in debian/control
<evarlast> just as Distribution: gutsy ?
<Hobbsee> oh, sorry
<Hobbsee> debian/changelog
<Hobbsee> man, i must be getting tired.
<evarlast> oh!
<Hobbsee> :)
<evarlast> hrm, no way to change that with dch -v ? 
<Hobbsee> dch should usually change it to be whatever your current release is
<evarlast> oh, let me try that.
<evarlast> indeed.
<evarlast> Thank You
<Hobbsee> no problem
<evarlast> I had dch -v in my todo, but since I wasn't actually changing a version, i didn't run it.  I didnt' realize dh_make defaults to "unstable"
<Hobbsee> yeah, it does
<Hobbsee> although i think that might be different for gutsy
<evarlast> i'm on gutsy, and dh_make defaulted to "unstable"  could be my old personal dh_make settings or something.
<Hobbsee> the patch may not have been accepted
<evarlast> ah.
<CyberMatt> Question can i start a launchpad project just so my friend and i can mange configureatin files for our irc network
<CyberMatt> also some server management scripts and web apps
<Odd_Bloke> CyberMatt: I expect so, but bear in mind that any code put into Launchpad is freely accessible.
<CyberMatt> thanks ill ask if he minds the web apps being opensource
<Hobbsee> hiya LaserJock 
<CyberMatt> we may not have a choice since we are going to use several opensource apps
<ScottK> I got another batch of janitor bugs overnight (for me), from the mail to Ubuntu mailing lists, I thought automatic bug expiration had been stopped?
<evarlast> I hate being so impatient, since I only clicked join this morning, but can anyone help me join  launchpad-beta-testers team?
<evarlast> I want to use PPA
<Hobbsee> evarlast: i doubt the guy who can will be on this weekend
<evarlast> bummer.
<ubotu> New bug: #152397 in malone "Launchpad doesn't know of any distribution packages, but links to +ubuntupkg" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152397
<ubotu> New bug: #152400 in soyuz "accept from +queue UI does not send mail to announcement list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152400
<ubotu> New bug: #152430 in launchpad "subdomain ~user links go to /~user, not http://launchpad.net/~user" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152430
<admy> hi
<admy> my email changed and i can't get a new password for my login at launchpad
<admy> where i could get help?
<thumper> admy: you really need a launchpad administrator
<thumper> admy: alternatively you could create a new account with the new email address and then merge the accounts
<admy> ok, thanks. i'll send them an email.
<AnMaster> 
<AnMaster> Invalid name 'auto-api-docs '. Names must start with a letter or number and be lowercase. The characters +, - and . are also allowed after the first character.
<AnMaster> um what?
<AnMaster> there is no ending space..
<AnMaster> now it works without change 
<AnMaster> huh
#launchpad 2007-10-14
<yeager> mdke: you there?
<mdke> yeager: (In case I'm not around at the moment, please provide a bit of information about what you want and I will respond when I get back)
<yeager> mdke: i noticed that someone have included a string in the gnome2-user-doc called "Introduction to the Desktop", similar to the "Assistive Tools"
<ubotu> New bug: #152482 in launchpad "Languages support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152482
<toxygen> any developer here?
<thumper> toxygen: what's your question?
<toxygen> thumper: https://help.launchpad.net/JoiningLaunchpadBetaTesters
<toxygen> down there is anchor called Changing your display name
<toxygen> and it's brokon
<toxygen> broken
<toxygen> thumper: one more thing
<toxygen> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+lang/sk
<toxygen> e.g.
<toxygen> first package - need 25 reviews
<toxygen> right?
<toxygen> try to click on it, and find there 25 reviews
<toxygen> with filter
<toxygen> i'm getting There are no messages that match this filtering.
<toxygen> one more question
<toxygen> if there is "D_omain name:" to translate
<toxygen> would "_Domena:" or "D_omena:" fit?
<toxygen> or does it need to be made of 2 words?
<thumper> toxygen: re: changing your display name, yes the link is broken, but go here https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+edit
<thumper> toxygen: sorry, don't know much about translations
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<toxygen> thumper: and the middle question?
<toxygen> :)
* Hobbsee stomps on launchpad, and wishes 1.1.11 would come sooner.
<thumper> toxygen: it's still translations
<thumper> Hobbsee: what are you after?
<Hobbsee> thumper: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/152400
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152400 in soyuz "accept from +queue UI does not send mail to announcement list" [High,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Julian Edwards (julian-edwards)
<Hobbsee> thumper: just been bitten by that, which means it's absolutely useless for me to be in ubuntu-archive ;)
<Hobbsee> (and means i accepted a whole bunch of stuff, with no paper trail)
<Hobbsee> which is frustrating.
<mdke> yeager: yes, that's true
<mdke> yeager: we weren't organised enough to arrange translation of that string; we'll hopefully be able to update translations by way of a post-release update
<yeager> mdke: want me to file a bug regarding the "Introduction to the Desktop" string so we won't forget it?
<Kmos> yeager: maybe the package is ubuntu-docs
<Kmos> but first do the report
<yeager> i guess it's in the gnome-user-guide package
<yeager> hmm, looks like i had both gnome-user-guide and gnome2-user-guide installed. gnome2-user-guide has version 2.16.1-0ubuntu1 which sound a bit obsolete
<mdke> yeager: yes please; gnome-user-docs package
<mdke> yeager: gnome2-user-guide is obsolete, yeah
<Jessehk> I don't know if this is an appropriate place for this question. Can I think of launchpad as an equivelent of sourceforge and google code? Is everyone encouraged to host their projects?
<Jessehk> Or do they have to be large scale?
<Hobbsee> no, anyone can
<Jessehk> Hobbsee: So if I have a 1000 line Qt C++ project, I can host it one Launchpad and it's encouraged?
<Hobbsee> if you like, sure!
<stgraber> Jessehk: two of my projects on LP are <100 lines :)
<Jessehk> Ok, so I'm really confused. I have some code (that is currently not under a RCS) that I want to host on launchpad using bazaar. I've been looking for 1/2 an hour and I can't figure this out. :p
<bialix> .
<ubotu> New bug: #152672 in launchpad-answers "Cannot navigate <div> for selecting Project (under Opera browser)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152672
<Kaedenn> Greetin's. I've tried a number of times to create a launchpad account, but each and every time, I don't get an email.
<Kaedenn> Tried changing my email through launchpad, but that's not it.
<Kaedenn> I have the spam filter disabled on my email, so it's not that either.
<Kaedenn> It's as if the emails aren't being sent, and my account isn't being created.
<Daviey> Kaedenn: if you can, leave it 24hrs
<Daviey> You might have greylisting on your email server
<Kaedenn> I've done that too.
<Kaedenn> I waited at least a day between each attempt.
<Daviey> Ah.. wait for a weekday then.. when the LP devs return
<Daviey> !weekend
<ubotu> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<Hobbsee> !weekend
<Daviey> Hobbsee: haha beat you :D
<Hobbsee> :P
* Hobbsee has a slow uplink
<Kaedenn> What span of time should I try to be here?
<Hobbsee> monday - friday
<Kaedenn> I'm speaking time of day >_>
<Hobbsee> european, or brazilian
<Hobbsee> (day)
<Kaedenn> Let's try GMT
<Kaedenn> I actually live in GMT-8.
<Kaedenn> Maybe it's because they're someone already registered in launchpad with my exact name.
<twb> Still can't log in using w3m 0.5.1-5.1+b1
<twb> Still can't log in using links2 2.1pre28-1
<twb> Still can't log in using lynx 2.8.6-2
<twb> Still can't log in using elinks 0.11.1-1.5
<twb> Still can't log in using lynx-cur 2.8.7dev7-3
<twb> AFAICT, this means it is impossible to use the web UI -- including reporting bugs -- from a server.
<elmo> twb: have you filed a bug about this?
<twb> elmo: how can I?
<elmo> twb:  you only have access to those browsers? no laptop etc.?
<elmo> anyway, that's fine, if you haven't, I will
<twb> elmo: the last time I reported it here, I was told it was because launchpad deliberately failed to comply with the cookie RFC (2109?) and that it wouldn't be fixed because then people would have to use www.launchpad.net instead of launchpad.net.
<elmo> twb: hmm, well, i'd like that answer documented somewhere, so I'll file it anyway ;-)
<twb> elmo: I don't appear to still have a log of that discussion.
<elmo> twb: ok, no worries
<elmo> twb: it's now https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/152706
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152706 in launchpad "login doesn't work from text based browsers" [Undecided,New]  
<twb> elmo: thank you.
<elmo> twb: btw, you can file bugs via email
<elmo> twb: (of course you have to have created an account for that to work, but still)
<twb> elmo: you can, but to do so you need to register a GPG key, which can only be done via the web UI.
<elmo> right
<twb> I must say I vastly prefer roundup's SMTP interface.
<ubotu> New bug: #152706 in launchpad "login doesn't work from text based browsers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152706
<laga> hi. 
<twb> elmo: what is the equivalent of "bts subscribe 152706"?
<elmo> twb: by email?  I don't know, sorry - I don't think there is one.
<elmo> (there is through the web UI though, obviously)
<laga> cprov-out: a while back, you told me that the PPAs will automagically requeue packages again if the build failed because a dependency could not be satisfied in launchpad 1.1.10 (eg, for cases where package B depends on a specific version of A which is not published in the PPA yet). did you get around to that?
<ubotu> New bug: #152733 in malone "multi-package bugs with the first marked "invalid" do not show up in searches" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152733
<ubotu> New bug: #152736 in soyuz "Changing upstream link/series gives (=) No Entry "Thank you"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152736
<zachtib> hi, i've applied to join the launchpad beta so i can use ppa to host packages for deluge, is there anything i can do to help out my application to join the beta team?
<mwhudson> zachtib: wait until mrevell gets up tomorrow :)
<zachtib> mwhudson, ok, i should ask him, then?
<mwhudson> he looks at pending applications pretty regularly i think
<zachtib> ok
<mwhudson> you're not the only person to have asked about joining the beta team over the weekend, i'll try to remember to give him a prod
<zachtib> i just looked at the list of pending applicants, and some had been on the list a long time, which is why i asked
<zachtib> allright, thatnks
<mwhudson> he'll send you a mail asking some questions
<mwhudson> probably the people who have been one the list haven't answered them :)
<zachtib> ok
<jjesse> ok so if i make changes to a bzr branch do i do a bzr branch to create my own and upload it to launchpad?
<ianm_> can I get an app imported?  there's a .tgz here  http://gnomecoder.wordpress.com/screenruler/
<ianm_> it hasn't lived in version control
<ianm_> er well it is in gnome CVS but barely 
<ianm_> I don't care if it's imported from CVS or the .tgz
<ianm_> added a project here https://launchpad.net/screen-ruler
<mwhudson> ianm_: if you don't care about revision history, just cd src-directory
<mwhudson> bzr init
<mwhudson> bzr add
<mwhudson> bzr ci -m 'initial import'
<ianm_> ah ok
<mwhudson> bzr push sftp://ianm@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ianm/screen-ruler/trunk
<ianm_> ok great thanks
<mwhudson> gnome cvs doesn't exisit any more does it?
<ianm_> no but I suppose it was moved to gnome svn
<mwhudson> in which case, yes you can get an improt
<ianm_> either way I guess
<mwhudson> on https://edge.launchpad.net/screen-ruler/trunk/+source
<ianm_> it has had no bug reports or problems for a long time now
<ianm_> is using a dash in the name common or should it be /screenruler/ ?
<mwhudson> dashes are common
<Kmos> I want to remove disksearch trunk on LP, how to do it ?
<Kmos> https://edge.launchpad.net/disksearch/trunk
<Kmos> this one
<mwhudson> Kmos: an admin has to do it, so file a question
<Kmos> mwhudson: you can't do it ?
<Kmos> answer in launchpad ?
<mwhudson> yes
<mwhudson> i'm not an admin
<Kmos> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/15127
<Kmos> it's done
<mpt> Gooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Kmos> mpt: morning.. u're a LP admin ?
<mpt> Kmos, no, sorry
<mpt> stub is
<mpt> so is SteveA 
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> ok
<Kmos> stub: are you there?
<Kmos> mpt: thx 
#launchpad 2008-10-06
<NCommander> oh, ok
<NCommander> I assume you have devscripts installed?
<mtah> yes
<NCommander> in the source directory, type dch -i
<NCommander> THis will pop up an editor with a new changelog entry already added
<NCommander> Type in something like "Rebuild for Hardy" in the changelog
<mtah> neat
<mtah> :)
<NCommander> Then on the versioning string, you'll see something ending in -2ubuntu1, change that to -2~ppa1
<NCommander> And make sure the series (which is right after the version says hardy)
<mtah> ok
<NCommander> Save and exit
<NCommander> DO you know if this package will build out of the box?
<NCommander> (i.e., does it build correctly on hardy?)
<NCommander> oh, as a second note, make sure your username and email is right in the changelog (just open it with nano debian/changelog or some other editor)
<mtah> yes it builds
<NCommander> (it needs to match what your GPG key says)
<mtah> the version just ends with ubuntu1, not -2ubuntu1
<NCommander> Just remove the ubuntu part of it ;-)
<mtah> NCommander: got it
<NCommander> The reason you need the ~ppa1 at the end is because if the package is ever added to the Ubuntu repositories, you want upgrades to work sanely
<mtah> so it's the latest changelog entry that debuild looks at when trying to sign?
<NCommander> Yup
<NCommander> So it should be *your GPG Key Name* <*your GPG key email*>
<NCommander> Once your done
<NCommander> run debuild -S; it will prompt for your GPG key to sign the package once your done
<NCommander> mtah, once that's done, simply upload the new changes to your PPA :-)
<mtah> :) Launchpad is pretty impressive
<mtah> and by that I mean awesome
<mtah> but it's not approving of my trailer line in the changelog
<NCommander> \o\
<NCommander> Launchpad is a combination of awesome and frustrating at times
<mtah> NCommander: does this look alright? http://pastie.org/285535
<NCommander> It can't linewrap
<NCommander> The final line has to be one line :-)
<NCommander> (which is why it likely rejected)
<mtah> d'oh of course not
<NCommander> You need to run debuild -S -sa
<NCommander> (since the package isn't in ubuntu, the source isn't handy, so you need to include it)
<mtah> NCommander: Success! So now I only have to wait until the "Pending" status is gone?
<NCommander> Its 20 minutes from upload before the source is available
<NCommander> And 20 minutes from when the binaries are built to when they are available
<WillPittenger> Why doesn't Launchpad's bug tracking system have a quick link to a list of bugs that I am involved in for a project?
<WillPittenger> I was expecting a tabbed system with bugs filed by me in one tab and those assigned to me or simply that I am subscribed to in another.
<beuno> WillPittenger, it should. Feel free to file a bug requesting it, it's been talked about quite a few times, but I'm not sure if there's a bug open for it yet
<beuno> you have that, just not per-project
<beuno> but it would be very useful
<WillPittenger> Where?
<beuno> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad
<mtah> NCommander: Ok. Thanks for all your help, really appreciated! :)
<WillPittenger> No.
<NCommander> No problem
<WillPittenger> Where is the list of bugs?
<beuno> WillPittenger, go to your user page, click on the "Bugs: tab
<beuno> "Bugs"
<beuno> and, on your right side, you have a few filters
<beuno> List assigned bugs, List commented bugs, etc
<WillPittenger> I haven't found it yet.
<WillPittenger> I also appear to have been unsuccessful changing my image.
<WillPittenger> Now I found it.  I was looking at it like it was a project bug tab.
<WillPittenger> Confusing at best.  I think the user name should be a drop down listing stuff like that.
<WillPittenger> Then change the CSS to keep users from thinking they are looking at a project page.
<markh> I'm pretty sure I know the answer: but is there any way to force a cvs import to store windows-style line endings in the bzr branch it creates?  Until bzr itself gets some support for platform line endings, I'm guessing I'm kinda screwed though...
<NCommander> cprov & bigjools & kiko: I've got a hypothetical about Soyuz that needs to be asked. Any of you around?
<bigjools> NCommander: shoot
<NCommander> bigjools, is it possible for a package in a released distribution to be promoted to main
<NCommander> And not break everything to high heaven?
<bigjools> NCommander: I don't think that can happen in a released distro, no
<NCommander> bigjools, this is from a techological standpoint, right? (I'm just asking to see if I can get the archive admins to bump a package to main to resolve a bug in xfprint)
<bigjools> NCommander: the issue is that once a distroseries goes to release, the release pocket is frozen so no changes can be made in it
<NCommander> bigjools, could we do it via -updates?
<NCommander> bigjools, i.e., upload a new version to updates, and then bump that package to main?
<bigjools> theoretically, yes, but I'm not sure if the distro team can do that
<bigjools> you might want to catch up with them
<NCommander> bigjools, well, we needed to find out first if Soyuz could possibly do it
<bigjools> NCommander: I'm pretty sure it's ok as long as the release pocket is not involved.  apt-get should cope, right?
<NCommander> If apt sees multiple versions of a package in multiple sources, whichever one is highest should one
<bigjools> indeed
<NCommander> s/one/win
<NCommander> whoops
<NCommander> Wrong shortcut key
<NCommander> I just have that weird feeling I can see things exploding in a giant fireball of fury
 * bigjools also curses ctrl-q being next to ctrl-w
<NCommander> bigjools, can a promotion to main be done in a pocket without effecting the entire series?
 * NCommander is just trying to preventively prevent the destruction of Launchpad :-)
<bigjools> NCommander: what do you mean by affecting the entire series?
<NCommander> Well
<NCommander> If you promote a package in RELEASE pocket, it also promotes it in UPDATES and BACKPORTS
<NCommander> I'm curious if that works in reverse
<bigjools> NCommander: mmm I don't know
<NCommander> Care to test on dogfood :-)
<NCommander> (I figure its better then testing it when/if this motion gets approved, and the archive self-destructs)
<bigjools> NCommander: ok pick me a package in a released distroseries
<bigjools> I'll override it on dogfood
<NCommander> hello
<NCommander> :-)
<NCommander> That's an easy one
<bigjools> well
<NCommander> bigjools, https://dogfood.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/hello
<NCommander> oh
<NCommander> You need one from universe
<NCommander> d'oh
<bigjools> :)
<bigjools> xfprint? :)
<NCommander> a2ps
<NCommander> THat's what needs to be promoted anyway
<NCommander> Might as well see how badly the archive implodes
<bigjools> ok
<NCommander> (generally speaking, we probably should have a package in -updates to test what this realistically will look like)
 * bigjools kicks the dog
 * NCommander watches the dog kick back
<bigjools> it's low on memory so the first request in a while makes it grind when stuff is paged
<NCommander> Er, did you change a2ps?
<bigjools> not yet
<NCommander> There is no package in -updates
<NCommander> WHich is what we need to test
<NCommander> (that a change in the updates pocket won't break release pocket)
<bigjools> I can override universe/release to updates/main
<NCommander> And that will do the right thing?
<bigjools> let's see
<NCommander> (what we're expecting to do is upload a package to updates/universe, and then get it promoted there)
<bigjools> ok
<NCommander> I'd upload to dogfood, but I'm not a core developer ;.;
<bigjools> find one that fits the bill while I try this
<NCommander> Sure
 * NCommander looks at gutsy-updates
<bigjools> NCommander: meh, I can't move pockets, d'oh
<NCommander> o_o;
<NCommander> so does this mean this plan wont' work?
<bigjools> NCommander: well let's try one in -updates
<NCommander> yeah, looking
<NCommander> Oh that's anonying
<NCommander> The dogfood snapshot is too old to have a bunch of these updates
<bigjools> yeah it's 2+ months old now
<NCommander> https://dogfood.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avahi - bingo
<NCommander> oh wait
<NCommander> nm
<bigjools> lol
<NCommander> why is that in gutsy-updates/universe/Packages.gz o_o;
<NCommander> https://dogfood.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/basket - FINALLY
<bigjools> ok
 * NCommander always wonders what the archive admin interface looks like
<bigjools> scripts :)
<NCommander> I thought there was some things that could be done by the web interface
<NCommander> Such as promotions/demotions
<bigjools> only the queues
<bigjools> ok check it out
<bigjools> I will re-publish
<bigjools> it will take a while
<NCommander> check what out?
<bigjools> the url you just pasted
<NCommander> Cool, it got promoted
<NCommander> now the question is does the backend glue do the right thing :-)
<NCommander> bigjools, dogfood is awesome; all my LP bugs now have backtraces attached :-)
<bigjools> NCommander: ahem :/
<NCommander> Is that a bad thing?
<bigjools> config foobar, it should not happen, I'll be turning that off :)
<NCommander> bigjools, argh. kiko wasn't concerned about backtraces being public
<NCommander> oh well
<NCommander> So much for useful bug reports
<bigjools> really?
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> passwords and such are censored
<NCommander> So there isn't much of a security risk
<bigjools> well, don't rely on dogfood for bug reports please, it's rarely running the latest code
<NCommander> Well, I found the bug on production
<NCommander> (edge actually)
<NCommander> Then reproduced
<NCommander> and dogfoods code is new enough; it has black icons ;.;
<bigjools> when you cause an oops on production/edge, we can see the stack trace in our reports
<bigjools> even if you can't
<bigjools> so you just need to reference the oops number
<LarstiQ> right, webfacing tracebacks don't sound too useful
<bigjools> dogfood also often has highly experimental code on it
<NCommander> Ok, point taken ;-)
<NCommander> (this bug didn't generate an OOPS)
<NCommander> Two bugs actually, one was a DoS, and one was an annoyance
<NCommander> bigjools, so at least we know that Launchpad won't self-destruct if we promote in a pocket
<bigjools> NCommander: right, the publisher has finished and it was ok
<NCommander> cool
<NCommander> So you proved it was possible
<NCommander> Now I get to try and make my case to u-devel
<NCommander> \o/!
<bigjools> you're welcome
<NCommander> bigjools, well, if launchpad didn't do the right thing, picture how ugly it would be to fix
<bigjools> NCommander: no more so than the other crises we deal with :)
<bigjools> but thanks for asking about this
<NCommander> bigjools, I can picture it. Like a bad code upload causes the buildds to rm -r their chroots ;-)
<bigjools> that would be ok, the chroots are in the librarian :)
<NCommander> Ooooh
<NCommander> Maybe you can help me with this then
<NCommander> Can you find me the chroot for intrepid or hardy? We have a failure that only occurs on the actual buildds (doesn't happen in sbuild/pbuilder)
<NCommander> bigjools, cprov wasn't able to find it when I asked him :-/
<bigjools> NCommander: I'll get back to you on that
<NCommander> If it can be done, it would be awesome. I know something similar happened back in gutsy and a chroot was made available via librarian
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: ﻿https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | bigjools is your help contact today
<NCommander> bigjools, I need help, I have no life :-)
<NCommander> How can I resolve?
 * NCommander is shot
<NCommander> j/j
<NCommander> er jk
 * bigjools furrows brow
<wgrant> bigjools: Any idea how I access a branch through launchpadlib?
<bigjools> wgrant: I don't, but I can find out
<wgrant> They're exposed in the API, but there's no obvious way to get to them.
<wgrant> bigjools: That's what I was hoping. Thanks.
<bigjools> wgrant: you could use Launchpad.load(), thinking about it
<wgrant> bigjools: My launchpadlib doesn't seem to know about that. Is it a new feature?
<kiko> shouldn't be, wgrant
<bigjools> and project seems to have a branches_collection_link
<wgrant> bigjools: Ahh, I was trying to navigate to branches directly. I guess I could use that. Thanks.
<bigjools> np
<bigjools> wgrant: see "persistent references" in https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib for the load() call
<wgrant> bigjools: Still doesn't work, but going through the project should be fine.
<bigjools> okay
<kiko> wgrant, is it worth filing a bug or asking a question about that I wonder
<wgrant> kiko: I suspect I'm using a very old version (the one in Intrepid).
<kiko> wgrant, hmmm. can you confirm that? because if so we should definitely get it upgraded in Intrepid
<wgrant> 0.1~bzr7-0ubuntu1
<wgrant> We're way past FF, but I'm sure an exception could be organised.
<thekorn> you should really try to update this version in intrepid, because it is missing all the nice features like load(), caching and support for hosted files
<james_w> I'm going to work on that this week
<james_w> if anyone wants to help that would be appreciated
<kiko> james_w, on upgrading launchpadlib?
<james_w> kiko: yup
<kiko> james_w, awesome, I will tell francis and leonart to ping you. thanks for doing that!
<james_w> no problem
<james_w> I thought about asking to make sure there was nothing juicy landing in the next week we were going to miss out on
<kiko> I was going to ask them exactly that :)
<thekorn> james_w, super, great news :)
<wgrant> mrevell-lunch: Yay! CHR docs.
<kiko> leonardr, ping
<leonardr> kiko, yo
<kiko> leonardr, hey there, weekend okay? I was talking this morning with james_w who wanted to get in touch with you about upgrading launchpadlib in Intrepid -- can you give him suggestions or advice?
<leonardr> sure, i don't know anything about packaging but i can answer any questions he has about launchpadlib or the web service in particular
<kiko> james_w, be sure to let us know
<james_w> hey leonardr, how ya doing?
<james_w> thanks kiko
<leonardr> hi james_w
<james_w> leonardr: my first question is about whether current trunk is good to take. Is there anything juicy landing in the next week we would want? Any known major bugs with it?
<leonardr> there are known bugs but they're not going to be fixed in the next week
<leonardr> because i've got a deadline on another project
<james_w> sure, but is there anything major that would make the current trunk worse than what we already have?
<kiko> leonardr, how bad are the known bugs? (URLs help)
<leonardr> let me find the worst one
<leonardr> james_w: there are no regressions from what you already have
<james_w> cool, that's good enough, as long as we aren't introducing known security holes or anything
<leonardr> the worst ones have to do with hosted files. bug 274815 and bug 277533
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274815 in launchpadlib "Cached binary files aren't retrieved from cache" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274815
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277533 in launchpadlib "Deleting a file from a release raises exceptions." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277533
<abentley> mrevell: Did you want to talk?
<mrevell> hey abentley, it's okay, don't worry
<abentley> mrevell: Okie dokie.
<james_w> leonardr: they look ok, we can always SRU for fixing important things.
<james_w> leonardr: for future reference, how do you get the debugging information from the first bug?
<leonardr> james_w: set httplib2.debuglevel to 1 before creating any Launchpad objects
<james_w> cool, thanks, that will come in useful
<james_w> leonardr: I haven't seen any waddlib changes, have I missed any?
<leonardr> james_w: no, no wadllib changes for quite a while
<james_w> cool
<james_w> I'll request a freeze exception today
<james_w> my last question would be about API stability. We've obviously had lots of problems with things like python-lp-bugs which do screen-scraping. Are future changes in launchpad likely to break launchpadlib in released versions, or is it far more robust against that sort of thing?
<james_w> by it's nature it seems like it would be more robust, but I wondered if API stability was a launchpad goal. I realise this may be a post-beta thing.
<james_w> leonardr: I filed the freeze exception request at bug 279147, thanks for your time.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279147 in python-launchpadlib "[Freeze exception] Update to new bzr snapshot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279147
<leonardr> james_w, sure
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: ﻿https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<kmouly> how may states are there in a bug lifecycle in launchpad's bug tracker?
<kiko-fud> kmouly, see http://news.launchpad.net/general/of-bugs-and-statuses
<kmouly> kiko-fud: thnx
<kiko-fud> YW
<CardinalFang> Is all well on lp?  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jimw/mysql-server/bug-33812/diff/2673  ->  "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server."
<beuno> CardinalFang, mysql is known to make loggerhead explode
<beuno> mwhudson, mornin'
<beuno> up yet?  :)
<CardinalFang> beuno, Oh.  Dang.
<beuno> CardinalFang, I'd say, try a few more times, enough RAM may be freed up at some point
<S-i-A> hi
<beuno> it's a "known issue"
<CardinalFang> It certainly pushes bzr in general, too.
<S-i-A> anyone from Mailing list approval?
<mwhudson> beuno: hi
<beuno> S-i-A, that would be Rinchen or barry (which I think is off sick today)
<S-i-A> ok thanx
<beuno> mwhudson, hi!  is CardinalFang's timeout expected?
<mwhudson> mm, loggerhead is using a lot of ram
<Rinchen> S-i-A, mailing list approval?  let me look
<S-i-A> Rinchen: https://launchpad.net/~linwx.net
<Rinchen> beuno, actually any LP dev can do it now, unless it's ubuntu then we hand them off
<mwhudson> CardinalFang: i restarted the code browser, please try again
<Rinchen> S-i-A, done
<S-i-A> Rinchen: thanx
<stefanlsd> Does anyone know why this doesnt work - bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-dev/mplayer/ubuntu     -  It just hangs and doesnt download anything...
<Rinchen> stefanlsd, interesting
<Rinchen> stefanlsd, i'm uploading something and it's taking a long time
<stefanlsd> Rinchen: maybe if its a big repo?
<Rinchen> stefanlsd, let me try locally
<rockstar> stefanlsd, yea, it might take a while.  It's a big repo.
<stefanlsd> rockstar: its been about 15 minutes, and i have 28k so far...
<rockstar> stefanlsd, yea, when I say a while, I mean a good long time.
<rockstar> If you want to make sure it's progressing,  add -Dhpss after the bzr branch
<rockstar> stefanlsd, upgrading you version of bzr might also help.
<Rinchen> stefanlsd, worked here but it's slow.. it's not been upgraded either
<stefanlsd> rockstar: im using 1.6.1...
<stefanlsd> maybe the bandwidth to LP just sucks from me
<rockstar> stefanlsd, I think 1.6.1 had the regression fixes in it, but I can't be sure.
<stefanlsd> This is interesting strace of bzr process. Its just repeating this... - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/54761/
<stefanlsd> looks like its working - just slow
<beuno> stefanlsd, optionally, if you branch through http, it should be faster for the first time (after that, it's faster to use bzr+ssh, the default when you use lp: urls)
<beuno> of course, if you've already start, it's probably best to leave it as-is
<stefanlsd> beuno: thanks. noted. will do http next time :)
<james_w> this is http isn't it?
<stefanlsd> james_w: lp:
<beuno> james_w, doesn't  lp: default to bzr+ssh if you specified your launchpad-login?
<james_w> yeah, but the strace looks like HTTP
<stefanlsd> traceroute from me to code.edge.launchpad.net if anyone is interested - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/54762/
<james_w> recv(4, "HTTP/1.1 200 OK\r\nDate: Mon, 06 O"..., 16384, 0) = 640
<CardinalFang> mwhudson, restarting it made it work.  Thank you.
<mwhudson> np
<stefanlsd> heh. still 28K. where is it saving this 'stuff'?
<james_w> stefanlsd: I assume you are on intrepid?
<stefanlsd> james_w: yeah...
<stefanlsd> james_w: actually, it just started increasing...
<james_w> stefanlsd: there may be a bugfix in this area not in Intrepid. I remember one, but I need to find some time to investigate and cherrypick it
<stefanlsd> james_w: and u were right, i actually am running  bzr branch https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/mplayer/ubuntu     . run the lp one earlier...
<YaManicKill> hey guys, i was wondering, basically, this is my first time really doing some actual testing of ubuntu...and i was wondering if someone could direct me to somewhere that could tell me how to properly file a bug?
<kiko-phone> YaManicKill, launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<beuno> YaManicKill, or http://help.launchpad.net/Bugs
<det> Does launchpad offer any statistics
<det> like number of times a package has been downloaded ?
<det> for ppas
<beuno> det, not at the moment, no
<beuno> it is planned for the future
<det> That would be really useful
<det> Thanks
<YaManicKill> is it sad that i'm excited about the first bug i'm logging?
<exarkun> Filing bugs is great.
<exarkun> Community participation, hooray.
<exarkun> Open source, hooray.
<kiko-phone> nah, it's cool
<YaManicKill> man i'm a geek...but you are right...the whole feeling of, i can actually make a difference with the stuff i use on my computer - its great
<YaManicKill> anyway...i'm just bout to test if my video driver works...so gotta reboot...ciao
<mtaylor> kiko-phone: so, I just uploaded a source package to a PPA, and it didn't install a depend that was listed in Build-Depends-Indep. Is this expected?
<kiko-phone> mtaylor, no... but that's not really something I'd expect us to not have noticed before
<mtaylor> kiko-phone: me either :)
<mtaylor> kiko-phone: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18274662/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-amd64.protobuf_2.0.2-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<kiko-phone> make[1]: dh_pysupport: Command not found
<wgrant> mtaylor: Build-Depends-Indep are only installed for arch: all builds - ie. i386
<mtaylor> wgrant: ahh... so in this case it's an error in the packaging
<wgrant> It is.
<wgrant> Soyuz does give us some strange build failures, but that's not one of them.
<mtaylor> :)
<wgrant> They're generally in strange, strange things like SCons.
<mtaylor> SCons does not give me happy
<wgrant> Mhm.
<markh> is there a way we can ask for a Launchpad mirror of a CVS repo to use windows line endings in the repo?  Otherwise, the mirror and the real CVS trunk are always different and never the same on my platform.
<markh> (problem is CVS checkout on windows has \r\n, but bzr branch has \n, so every file differs on every line.
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: ﻿https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || bazaar.launchpad.net down from 22:00 UTC for up to 4 hours
<tretle> hi, I am trying to push some stuff to my branch but I am getting an error
<beuno> tretle, what error are you getting?
<tretle>  Unable to import paramiko (required for sftp support): No module named paramiko
<jelmer> tretle, install python-paramiko
 * wgrant recommends using bzr+ssh, too.
<kiko> tretle, bzr launchpad-login and then bzr push lp:...
<beuno> well, bzr defaults to http if you don't have lp-login set, so he may be something manually
<tretle> now getting this bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions (and try -Dhpss if further diagnosis is required)
<wgrant> tretle: See /topic
<tretle> ah
<tretle> at least its not me doing something wrong, will try later.. thanks for the help
#launchpad 2008-10-07
<cj> thanks!
<cj> I thought I had a misconfigured bzr :)
<_Andrew> Hi, I took out a copy of my project using bzr branch lp:hardwar and did a commit and now I can't push the changes it says port 22 connection refused
<ajmitch> see topic about bazaar.launchpad.net being down
<_Andrew> What's UTC? GMT?
<stgraber> yes
<_Andrew> ok nevermind, thanks
<cody-somerville> http://www.apparent-wind.com/gmt-explained.html
<cody-somerville> doh
<DBO> bazaar no worky
<stgraber> DBO: topic
<DBO> mmm whats the in american dummy time?
<DBO> s/the/that/
<spiv> DBO: which american time? :)
<DBO> EST
 * jml uses http://timeanddate.com/ a lot for that
<DBO> i would settle for when it will be done relative to now
<stgraber> EST or EDT ? east coast is currently EDT
<DBO> oh right
<DBO> EDT
<stgraber> if you are somewhere on the east coast, it's UTC-4
<DBO> so only 1.5 hours left
<DBO> huzzah
<spiv> DBO: http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/converted.html?day=7&month=10&year=2008&hour=2&min=0&sec=0&p1=0&p2=179 :)
<stgraber> yep
<DBO> what fun things are going on
<mwhudson> hardware upgrade
<Hobbsee> oh, well done launchpad!
<Hobbsee> it's now easy to find a bugs on a particular package, without manually constructing the URL!
<cody-somerville> How?! :D
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: ﻿https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<jml> mthaddon: woot.
<Hobbsee> launchpad.net, click ubuntu, put in the package name, click the resulting one, click bugs
<Hobbsee> cody-somerville: ^
<poolie> is there any way to search for bugs with a quoted string  like "file exists" ?
<Hobbsee> poolie: yeah, use ''s i recall
<poolie> :-/
<poolie> doesn't seem to work for the within-bugs search
<Hobbsee> oh, a quoted string, rather than just a string.
<poolie> i think it finds me bugs which have both words but not next to each other, which is unhelpful
<poolie> no, i don't want the quotes
<Hobbsee> oh
<Hobbsee> oh, then maybe it is the double quotes.
<Hobbsee> i remember that you can search for numbers by including them in quotes
<Hobbsee> i thought i'd gotten phrases to work too
<Hobbsee> hm, no, it's certainly not double quotes.
<Hobbsee> OHHH!!!
<Hobbsee> so that's the bug i was never able to reproduce.
<poolie> :)
<poolie> which one?
 * Hobbsee found the good old "launchpad returns search entries that do not fit the search criteria" bug.
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xine-ui?field.searchtext=%27xine+crashes%27&orderby=-date_last_updated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_
<Hobbsee> the second entry, 276876, does not contain the word "crashes" at all.
<poolie> we're just generous :)
<poolie> i think we might be using some kind of word stemming, stub would know
<Hobbsee> the closest it contains is "crashed"
<spiv> "crashed" and "crashes" would both stem to "crash" I suspect.
<Hobbsee> i suspect so
<poolie> and on the other hand searching for _walkdirs_fs_utf8 does not find a bug that contains that word
 * Hobbsee suspects it doesn't handle special characters correctly.
<jamesh> Hobbsee: PostgreSQL's full text indexing does perform stemming, so spiv's explanation sounds right
<Hobbsee> jamesh: ahhh.  Interesting.
<lifeless> are we still using psql text indices?
<mwhudson> for bug search, yes
<alester_> am I on dope or doesn't launchpad have list hosting?
<wgrant> alester_: It does - you can request a mailing list for a team.
<alester_> hoe?
<alester_> how?
<wgrant> alester_: Hit "Manage addresses", and there's a link down the bottom.
<alester_> Where is Manage Addresses?
<wgrant> alester_: In the "Confirmed e-mail addresses" box on the right-hand side of a team page.
<wgrant> Ah, you might not have that if there's no contact address yet.
<wgrant> "Change contact address" in the green menu on the right, in that case.
<alester_> on me or on the project?
<wgrant> alester_: On the team.
<alester_> is a team different from a project?
<wgrant> alester_: Yes, they are entirely different concepts.
<alester_> ok
<wgrant> A team is a group of other teams or people.
<alester_> ok, so maybe a mailing list here might not be best.  I'll hit Google Groups.
<alester_> thanks.  The "team" thing now makes sense re: drizzle
<wgrant> alester_: Why?
<alester_> If I'm confused by it, I suspect others might be too
<alester_> and my project is not at all about code
<wgrant> What is confusing about it?
<wgrant> A team would likely be called a group in most other contexts.
<jamesh> alester_: a team is a group of people
<alester_> I know
<alester_> It makes sense here, but I don't want anyone to be stymied by it.
<alester_> I'm starting a brand new group of people, and I want to not give anyone a reason to not join up.
<jamesh> so, why wouldn't they want to join via LP?
<wgrant> jamesh: Because LP is so shiny and nice looking that they'll think it's not real.
<alester_> Heh.
<wgrant> Everyone is used to SF.
<alester_> Actually, my project is not about (necessarily) code
<jamesh> well, you don't need a project on LP to have a mailing list
<jamesh> you need a team
<wgrant> This really could be much better documented. I might work on that one day.
<stub> jml: Apologies - Thailand is having issues getting to the DC. jtv is seeing it too and he is on a different ISP.
<jml> stub: np
<jml> stub: for a moment I thought it was my stunningly compelling retort ;)
 * wgrant sees the barrier between #launchpad@irc.c.c and here fade.
<persia> Is there a time window between branches being available from code.launchpad.net and bazaar.launchpad.net?  If so, how long is this window typically?
<wgrant> persia: It used to be half-hourly, but I've not seen a noticeable delay recently... except when branches fail to mirror.
<persia> wgrant: Thanks.
<jml> persia: it's 2 min minimum
<persia> So, in case anyone can fix it, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/partman-efi/ubuntu/files appears to be the result of a branch failing to mirror.
 * jml has a look
<jml> persia: if it failed to mirror, there'd be an error message at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/partman-efi/ubuntu/
<jml> persia: oh, is it a new branch?
<persia> That would be the first push to the branch, yes.
<jml> persia: ok.
<persia> Does that change the expectations I should have for replication?
<jml> persia: we rolled out some new hardware today for codehosting. one of the cronscripts broke, and that's the one that tells the code browser where to find branches.
<persia> Ah.  I do hope I'm only reporting an already discovered problem then.  Thanks :)
<jml> persia: so, AIUI, old branches will work ok, but it has no way of learning about new branches. I've been led to believe that will be fixed in the next 12-24hrs.
<persia> Should the branches still be available for pull from bzr directly?  Is it only the http browsing that is broken?
 * jml hedges his words in case those pernicious leaders-of-belief turn out to be wrong.
<jml> persia: pulling via http might be broken too.
<persia> But bzr+ssh should work?
<jml> persia: yep
<persia> OK.  Good.  I've only twice had the experience of not creating a new branch when pushing something :)
<jml> persia: what was the first experience?
<persia> jml, updating the ubuntustudio.intrepid seeds.
<jml> persia: what happened?
<persia> I pushed the branch.  It updated.  Nothing special.  It's just outside of my typical experience.
<jml> oh sorry, I misunderstood :)
<jml> persia: but hooray for novel bazaar operations!
<persia> jml, heh.  No, just usually I create an entirely new branch with a first push for anything I do, rather than revisiting anything.
<persia> Not that I tried to create something and it didn't work :)
<jml> jamesh: hi, did you see my post re testresources?
<jamesh> jml: post where?
<jml> jamesh: http://code.mumak.net/2008/10/testresources-some-examples.html
<jamesh> jml: I hadn't seen it.  Looking now.
<jml> cool
<jamesh> jml: instantiating the resource manager in the TestCase definition looks like bad style
<wgrant> jml: Can I convince bzr to tell LP to remirror a branch? I can't seem to use launchpadlib to do it without finding a new version somewhere...
<jamesh> oops.  /me should read ahead
<jml> wgrant: by 'remirror' do you mean 'try mirroring again' or 'throw away the current copy and pull a fresh one'?
<wgrant> jml: Try mirroring. This is another branch that says "User timeout caused connection failure."
<jamesh> jml: fwiw, for my use of testresources for database handling, I wrote a class that wraps a DB-API module and tracks statement execution and commits
<jamesh> so the resource automatically gets marked dirty, and can tell whether a rollback is sufficient to clean it
<jml> jamesh: could I have a look at the code? I'd be keen to see it.
<jml> jamesh: oh, that's cool.
<jml> wgrant: bzr itself doesn't have the functionality yet.
<jml> wgrant: I had thought the method was exposed in launchpadlib
<jml> (but you probably know more about launchpadlib than I do)
<jamesh> jml: also, you don't need "(sic)" after OptimisingTestSuite or adsorb
<wgrant> jml: I can't seem to navigate to the branch with my old version. I guess I'll pull up a newer version.
<jamesh> (although I thought adsorb was a typo first time
<jml> jamesh: it's my way of venting frustration at the names.
<jml> jamesh: and 'sic', although not necessary, isn't false.
<jamesh> jml: adsorb annoyed me: it looks like a typo for a more common word that describes the functionality pretty well
<jml> wgrant: if you do figure it out, I'd love it if you sent a patch of the launchpad plugin to the bzr mailing list :)
<wgrant> Yay, that worked.
<thekorn> intellectronica, hi, does your last comment on bug 270792 mean that a new fix is available on staging?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270792 in malone "HTTP Error 503: Service Unavailable when retrieving big collection of messages" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270792
<intellectronica> thekorn: let me check if it hit staging already. it got commited last night so i don't know if it got deployed yet
<intellectronica> thekorn: yes, it should be on staging
<thekorn> intellectronica, hmm, it now takes about 84 seconds and results in an httpError like: 'No url for <Message at 0x2aaaacad9b90> because <Message at 0x2aaaacad9b90> broke the chain.'
<intellectronica> thekorn: and yay, looks like it's ok now (though very slow)
<intellectronica> thekorn: oh. which bug?
<thekorn> intellectronica, when I try to get the complete list of all messages of bug 1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Won't display info)
<thekorn> intellectronica, same code as described in comment #9 on this bug
<intellectronica> thekorn: yes, i can reproduce :(
<intellectronica> thekorn: i'll file a new bug, since this looks like a different problem
<thekorn> intellectronica, ok, super, thanks
<spiv> jamesh: yes, "adsorb" does make you feel like the API is being gratuitously obtuse for no real benefit.
<jamesh> spiv: I filed a bug about it, only to be told that it wasn't a mistake :(
<spiv> Yeah, I saw.
<jml> I've talked to lifeless about it, we're going to kill it in favour of an addTest that does what adbsorbSuite is supposed to do.
<jml> (sadly, my 'adsorbSuite => addTestFlat' change didn't fly)
<bigjools> did someone swallow a dictionary?  it's a word specific to chemistry
<jml> heh heh
<jamesh> bigjools: correction: specific to chemistry and testing infrastructure
<jamesh> (apparently)
<jml> speaking of which, I encourage you all to use and file bugs against said piece of testing infrastructure!
<jamesh> I have been.
<jml> jamesh: thank you :)
<jamesh> despite my complaints about some aspects of the API, it provides a much needed feature and seems to be roughly correct
<jamesh> concept wise
<jml> hmm. I should hack up an extension that allows make() and clean() to return Deferreds.
<jml> (there has got to be a better way)
<nhandler_> I started trying out the PPA feature of launchpad. I uploaded a package to my personal PPA, deleted it, and now I am unable to upload a new copy of that same package (same version). Is there any way to do this other than changing the version number?
<bigjools> nhandler_: no, you need to bump the version
<kiko-zzz> nhandler_, short answer, no, long answer, read the FAQs. :)
<bigjools> nhandler_: https://help.launchpad.net/PPA
<persia> nhandler_, Essentially, use a PPA as you would for distribution of packages to users.  If you want to use it for review/discussion of packaging, set ~ppa for both the upstream version and revision codes.
<nhandler_> bigjools: I just read through that PPA page you linked me to. I know it says that "You should not rely on deletion requests to re-upload the same source version with different contents.". But the reason it gives is because of the restrictions for it to be removed from the archive disk pool. This was the only package in my ppa. No other packages reference it. It also appears to have already been removed from my pool. So is there a ...
<nhandler_> ... reason why it can't be uploaded?
<bigjools> nhandler_: the system does not know if someone downloaded it already.  If you try and make apt download the same version with different files it will not be happy.
<bigjools> so we track internally what was uploaded previously
<nhandler_> I guess I'll just change the version. Thanks for your help.
<thekorn> hi leonardr, I've got one question about launchpadlib and caching: should caching also work for collections (like bug_tasks or messages)?
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: ﻿https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | abentley is your help contact today
<leonardr> thekorn: no, it doesn't work for collections yet
<leonardr> the problem is that it's very difficult to determine in general when a collection changed
<thekorn> leonardr, ok, thanks that's what I just found out, just wanted to make sure it's not a bug,
<james_w> new launchpadlib just built in Intrepid for those who are in to that sort of thing
<tretle> how do you add revision changes when pushing code up to launchpad?
<tretle> through bzr?
<abentley> Rinchen: What should I do with an Answers question that is a request for Ubuntu tech support?
<stdin> abentley: can't you move it to ubuntu from +edit?
 * stdin hasn't used answers. much for a while now
<abentley> stdin: Good idea
<abentley> tretle: I don't know what you mean, unless the answer is "bzr push".
<tretle> Well I have a branch of a project called hum, This is my first time using launchpad for this type of thing but I figured out how to push changes to my branch up to launchpad.. In the recent revisions section though it only shows the changes to the main branch
<tretle> https://code.launchpad.net/~tretle/hum/tretle_branch
<tretle> I assumed it was taking the changes from the changelog or something but the changelog is empty so I am left scratching my head :D
<stdin> what url are you pushing to?
<abentley> tretle: I believe that URL displays only trunk.  Lemme see...
<tretle> bzr push lp:~tretle/hum/tretle_branch
<abentley> tretle: The last revision you pushed is 9?
<abentley> tretle: That is the last one available via bzr and also the last one displayed on the page.
<tretle> ah but I pulled the code from the main branch and fixed autogen and then pushed it to my branch
<abentley> tretle: Is this not your branch?
<tretle> I am part of the hum development team, but I created my own branch as I am new and I would like to mess around with it without getting in the way to begin with
<abentley> Right, and this looks like your branch.
<abentley> It looks like the last revision you pushed is 9.  Is that correct?
<abentley> Have you committed since you pulled the code?
<Rinchen> abentley, what stdin said :-)
<abentley> Rinchen: cool
<mrooney> Is it possible to subscribe to new blueprints (or translations and questions for that matter) for Launchpad projects, like bugmail?
<cj> Server is too old for streaming pull, reconnecting.  (Upgrade the server to Bazaar 1.2 to avoid this)
<cj> I thought you folks were the new hotness OS!
<abentley> cj: It's actually that the server too new, and support for that form of streaming pull was dropped.
<cj> haha.  sucks to be lenny, I guess.
<cj> or, wait.  it's even sid.  haha.
<abentley> I'm pretty sure Ubuntu's packaging is based on debian's, so I'd expect up-to-dateness.
<cj> hurm.  I did an apt-get update and installed yesterday.  deep weirdness.
<abentley> cj: What're you at?
<cj> $ dpkg -l | grep bzr
<cj> ii  bzr                             1.5-1.1              easy to use distributed version control syst
<cj> ii  bzrtools                        1.5.0-1              Collection of tools for bzr
<abentley> cj: That's not so bad.  1.7 is the most recent release (though 1.8 is in rc)
<cj> ah, you must be running from source rather than a .debized package, then?
<abentley> cj: Yes, launchpad is run from source.
<cj> hurm.  the checkout is failing.  perhaps I'll just grab the latest version from source.
 * cj goes in search of a tarball
 * cj needs to learn to *not* put a v in the tar option list
<cj> wow.  the python install script is noisy, too
<abentley> cj: How's checkout failing?
<cj> abentley: sorry, tar and python scrolled the log off the screen.  From memory, it's showing me a number of '=' characters and the stopping.
<cj> the first run got to about 8 '=' chars and the second run (after rm -rf'ing drizzle/) got to about 18 '=' chars
<cj> (of an 80-char wide screen)
<abentley> Oh, so possibly just slow.
<cj> no.  the first one was started last night.
<cj> unless by 'slow' you mean something different than I think
<abentley> Oh.  Hmm.
<abentley> I wonder if it was caused by us switching servers last night?
<cj> *shrug*
<cj> oh, wait.  I gave up on the attempt I made last night, since you were down.
<cj> The first run must have been started this morning.  sorry.
<cj> maybe I was just not being patient enough.
<abentley> cj: "bzr branch lp:drizzle" took 2m19.112s for me, but that is with bzr 1.9dev
<cj> bzrlib isn't included in bzr-1.7.1?
<cj> woe.
<cj> where do I get it?
<abentley> cj: bzrlib is included.
<rockstar> cj, bzrlib is part of bzr
<cj> maybe I didn't set my LD_LIBRARY_PATH or PYTHON_PATH or something in my environment thingy... *sigh*  another language, another environment variable
<cj> so, what environment variable tells python where to search for python libraries?
<abentley> cj: You don't actually need to install bzr.  It'll run fine from the unpacked tarball.
<abentley> cj: To specify the install prefix, you can use the --prefix option to setup.py.
<cj> abentley: I did, but my ~/.devenv script doesn't include the PYTHON* environment variable that sets its library search path.  do you know what that might be, and where I might set it, assuming the prefix is ~/opt ?
<cj> http://rafb.net/p/dEGF4B80.html
<cj> (using the most recent client seems to be working)
<cj> this might anger some folks, though, if it breaks the old version.  But then, it might just be that I'm not patient enough.  I wasn't watching the network traffic to see if it was passing any packets
<rockstar> cj, your PYTHONPATH should be looking in . for packages and modules
<abentley> cj: it would be PYTHONPATH=/opt/lib/python2.5 or similar
<cj> abentley: thanks
<cj> rockstar: I think setting any path search env to ./ is a security problem waiting to happen.  I might be paranoid, though
<rockstar> cj, you might be, and are, paranoid.  :)
<abentley> cj: It is actually the directory containing the running program, not the current working directory.
<cj> abentley: hmmm... even that seems dangerous.  relative paths in environment variables scare me.
<cj> $ ./bzr branch lp:drizzle /usr/src/bzr/drizzle
<cj> Killed
<cj> are you trying to tell me something? :)
<abentley> cj: They are not relative paths.  It is an absolute path to the directory containing the currently-running program.
<cj> and if someone has . in their path and there is a maliciously mis-named program in .?
<abentley> Anyone who puts . in their path should be shot.
<cj> I'd generalize that to "anyone puts a relative path in an environment variable should be shot"
<abentley> cj: That's fine with me.
<cj> $ bzr up
<cj> Unable to obtain lock file:///usr/src/bzr/drizzle/.bzr/checkout/lock
<cj> woe.  how do I release my (stale) lock so I can get a lock?
<abentley> bzr break-lock /usr/src/bzr/drizzle
<cj> and why was the initial branch command Killed?  Did it spin out of control and consume all of my system memory and swap?
<cj> $ bzr up
<cj> Tree is up to date at revision 486.
<cj> meh.  good enough :)
<cj> thanks!
<abentley> cj: np
<cj> hurm...
<cj> cjac@dev0:/usr/src/bzr/drizzle$ ls -a
<cj> .  ..  .bzr
<cj> shouldn't there be something more there? :)
<abentley> cj: bzr revert
<cj> d'oh.  > /dev/null!
<cj> my poor bandwidth costs!
<abentley> cj: Run everything in screen, and you can just switch if a command gets too noisy.
<stefanlsd> mwhudson: ping
<cj> it is in screen, but the buffer is so backed up that ^\-d is going to take a few minutes
<abentley> ouch
<cj> I should just pipe everything to less :)
<JayBee> Hello, I am uploading to launchpad using bzr but although my name shows up it is not linked with my launchpad profile. What should I do?
<cj> alrighty!  Now for the code review :)
<stefanlsd> Does anyone know anything about - AssertionError: Non-hosted url u'http://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/ubuntu-cve-tracker/master' for hosted branch.  - I pushed with bzr on a stacked url.
<abentley> JayBee: Linking revisions to Launchpad accounts is done using the committer-id that shows up in "bzr log".
<abentley> You need to register that email address as an alternate address in Launchpad.
<JayBee> thank you! Do so I need to set my launchpad e-mail in bzr whoami ?
<abentley> JayBee, the e-mail in bzr whoami should be something that Launchpad knows you control.
<JayBee> thanks abentley!
<abentley> stefanlsd: Can you give me a traceback (in a pastebin)?
<stefanlsd> abentley: i believe its actuall this bug - https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/272372
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272372 in launchpad-bazaar "Cannot manually stack Bazaar branches on Launchpad branches" [High,Triaged]
<abentley> stefanlsd: Could you try it with a bzr+ssh URL?
<abentley> (or sftp, if you're using that)
<stefanlsd> abentley: would lp:~ be the same?
<abentley> stefanlsd: Yes.
<stefanlsd> abentley: kk. trying it with lp:~
<abentley> Well, probably.
<abentley> Spelling out both URLs fully is safest.
<stefanlsd> abentley: Ignoring request for a stacked branch as repository already exists at the destination location.   - that was with --overwrite.. might have to delete it first?
<abentley> stefanlsd: Yes, you would.
<stefanlsd> is there a way to delete a branch?
<stefanlsd> oh. i see the red minus :)
<abentley> stefanlsd: Yes.  To me, it looks like a "no entry" street sign.
<stefanlsd> abentley: heh. yeah. and the pencil edit that doesnt really look like a pencil
 * beuno has a trash can icon ready to land in launchpad soon
<abentley> beuno: Great.
<stefanlsd> beuno: can you do something re the pencil also?
<beuno> stefanlsd, well, if you can convince me that there's a problem with it, sure
<beuno> I think it looks fine
<beuno> it's very yellow, slick, and looks like a pencil, IMHO
<stefanlsd> i've seen questions from so many people that didnt know that it was a pencil that meant edit.  once you've been told, its ok. but i dont think thats the point.
<beuno> what would be a better edit button?
<JayBee> it's kind of hard to tell it's a pencil... looks like an italic exclamation mark
<beuno> ok, what would make it look more like a pencil?
<stefanlsd> beuno: mm. not sure.  i like the yellow though :)  - but yeah, looks like an exclamation.     what about a pencil on notepad?  some kind of 'cleaner' icon?
<JayBee> hm.. difficult question... maybe if it was in one piece? It is very small so it is hard to make it look more like a pencil.
<beuno> JayBee, the original mockups where 1 piece/color, and it was much worse  :/
<Ursinha> beuno, I always thought that icon was an exclamation mark
<beuno> Ursinha, really?  you break my heart...
<Ursinha> until the day somebody raised this discussion on lp-users
<Ursinha> beuno, I think it's too small for that detail level
<JayBee> bueno: maybe make it slimmer and taller, like pencils usually are
<beuno> JayBee, Ursinha could be...  I'll add it to my list and see if I can do something about it.
<beuno> thanks for the input  :)
<Ursinha> beuno, np :)
<stefanlsd> thanks beuno !  :)
<stefanlsd> abentley: AssertionError: Non-hosted url u'bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/ubuntu-cve-tracker/master' for hosted branch.  - yeah. same error
<abentley> stefanlsd: What was the commandline?
<stefanlsd> abentley:  bzr push --use-existing-dir --stacked-on bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/ubuntu-cve-tracker/master bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~stefanlsd/ubuntu-cve-tracker/dev
<abentley> stefanlsd: Thanks for humouring me.  We'll get that fixed.
<stefanlsd> abentley: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/09/20/%23launchpad.txt       - search for assertion.   jml had a fix... there
<stefanlsd> actually mwhudson
<mtaylor> if I get a soyuz message about PPA exceeding space... is the PPA not auto-deleting old, superseeded packages?
<cprov> mtaylor: not necessarily. It means your ppa is using more space than what is allowed.
<mtaylor> cprov: well yeahh.. sorry, poorly worded question
<cprov> mtaylor: you decide if you can remove some packages you are not using or if you want to request more space.
<mtaylor> cprov: are old packages auto-deleted, or do I need to do that by hand?
<cprov> mtaylor: you PPA url, please ?
<mtaylor> cprov: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ndb-bindings/+archive
<cprov> mtaylor: they are auto-deleted.
<mtaylor> ok
<cprov> Estimated archive size:          1.3 GiB
<cprov> mtaylor: it's actually a little bigger in disk (1.5GiB)
<mtaylor> dude. that's a lot of space for 12 packages :(
<cprov> mtaylor: you have binaries of 30 Mb ;-/
<mtaylor> oh, I don't doubt it
<cprov> mtaylor: and they are arch:any, so the repo grows very quickly.
<cprov> mtaylor: don't worry much, ask for more space.
<mtaylor> ok. cool.
<mtaylor> cprov: thanks
<plexq> anyone else getting a CA certificate problem pushing to launchpad bazaar?
<abentley> plexq: That sounds like an https thing, but we don't support pushing over https.
<plexq> oh yeah - I'm a dumb ass
<plexq> why the heck was I trying to push over https!
<abentley> We did switch our bzr+ssh server last night, so it has a new key (but also a new IP)
<plexq> ok bzr+ssh worked much better
<plexq> :)
<beuno> plexq, you can use lp: urls for convenience
<plexq> how do you use lp: with a push?  I'm not sure where to put the username?
<beuno> plexq, you specify it once with:  bzr launchpad-login <username>
<abentley> plexq: You don't need to put the username anywhere.  Just run launchpad-login once, and lp: will put the username in for you.
<beuno> so, from then on, just use:  bzr push lp:~team/project/branch
<beuno> or bzr push lp:project
<beuno> ofthe project has a primary dev focus set (and you want to push to it)
<beuno> same for branch, pull, merge, etc
<j^> why is launchpad so slow recently?
#launchpad 2008-10-08
<Velmont> INTREPID: Hello, -- programs keep crashing. However, when I press the report button in Apport - I finally get to launchpad, there I see many others have the same problem, and I give up. -- Is there a better way? A way of saying "me too" that's easy and will link my infrmation with the other bug? Is my info even uploaded to launchpad? Very often I just go on working when I see there are 10 other bug reports already.
<beuno> Velmont, there's a feature in beta already that does exactly that
<beuno> members of the beta testers team are already using it  :)
<beuno> feel free to apply to the team: https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-beta-testers
<Velmont> beuno: Great. That will probably help much. I guess since I'm having a problem with it many others have as well ;-) It'll probably even better show what bugs are being triggered often. Bug reporting is a dense jungle, great that you are making it easier.
<Velmont> I can wait for the feature to roll in. I just like feeling helpful when pressing the  "report crash" button, but feel let down when I actually can't help quick and easy as I want. -- I'm in the process of writing/delivering an exam now so I shouldn't be reporting bugs nor chat on IRC :P
<beuno> hehe
<beuno> well, the fact that the bug has already been reported
<beuno> actually means there's a greater chance it will be fixed soon
<beuno> I love it when I go to report something and it's already there  :)
<stgraber> beuno: btw, from an UI point of view I'm not sure it's the best place for the "me too" link
<stgraber> beuno: I didn't notice it until you mentioned it :)
<beuno> stgraber, intellectronica has a branch that will make it easier to find
<beuno> so, I agree
<beuno> I've complained
<beuno> and intellectronica did his magic
<stgraber> cool
<beuno> so, a fix soon, in a Launchpad near you
<adamsgtorl> t
<adamsgtorl> T
<Hobbsee> for the record, can i say those calendar buttons for registering yourself at a sprint look right out of windows 3.1, and should be changed?
 * wgrant waits for HTML5.
<Hobbsee> Hmmm.  is PPA / soyuz actually working?
<Hobbsee> my build is queued, but still is'nt being taken - and there's 2 / many buildds actually building something.
<cody-somerville> link?
<Hobbsee> cody-somerville: https://edge.launchpad.net/~hobbsee/+archive/+build/732927
<Hobbsee> cprov1: do you know why this is happening?
<Hobbsee> wow.  35.773 second page load.
<Hobbsee> still dead...
<cody-somerville> Is gstreamer suppose to take 21 hours to build?
<Hobbsee> i don't think so...
<Hobbsee> cody-somerville: i'ts not supposed to take 2 days, either.
<cody-somerville> ouch, yea
<cody-somerville> the build seems to have stopped but the buildd thinks its still going
<Hobbsee> buildds may well have timed out
<cody-somerville> okay
 * Hobbsee smites Cancel (13). Not implemented yet.
<cody-somerville> ppa buildds seem to be working again
<cody-somerville> Although I'm not impressed with the wait times for builds to start
<persia> I've encountered a bit of a UI overlap : http://img127.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lpuiod4.png : is this a bug, or should I not be using LP like this?
<Hobbsee> oh good, thanks for poking ppa buildds.
<Hobbsee> excellent.  it even built.
<BjornT_> persia: that's a bug. i suspect the fix will be to remove that page, and incorporate it with the normal +filebug.
<persia> BjornT_, Umm.  That page remains the sane means of filing bugs.  Will this include some other changes to the UI to still have a simple interface?
<BjornT_> persia: well, the only thing that +filebug-advanced provides is the possibility to specify tags. it also reduces the number of page loads by skipping the search for duplicates. i assume that you're concerned about the number of page loads, right?
<persia> And the ability to enter tags directly (which is also about page loads).
<BjornT_> persia: right. but by incorporating +filebug-advanced into +filebug, i meant making it possible to enter tags there. we'll be redesigning the ui to take advantage of ajax, which should reduce the number of page loads.
<persia> BjornT_, Oh, excellent news then : that probably saves me the page load of clicking "Give me the complicated bug filing interface" or whatever the link is called now :)
<det> Can I make a ppa build use a build dependancy that is in hardy-backports ?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> grab the dependancy you want, and build it in your ppa
<Hobbsee> then upload whatever depends on it.
<det> yoko
<det> see pm
<YokoZar> just saw that :)
<YokoZar> Thanks for being one step ahead of me, heh
<det> kk :-)
<det> nothing in pm then
<YokoZar> err basically I have to do this the hard way
<YokoZar> would be nice if there were a virtual "backports ppa" that I could use the copy packages button on
<YokoZar> especially since backports could depend on other backports
<det> How to handle the source package signing? Do you have to change the maintainer, or is there another way ?
<NCommander> det, debuild -k*keyid*
<det> ahh, thanks
<YokoZar> You do, however, need to do a dch -i in order to change "hardy-backports" back to "hardy"
<YokoZar> Honestly it would be so much nicer if I could just depend on backports
<det> Although that might pull in packages you dont want
<det> I like your suggestion of a ppa to copy packages from
<oly-> hi, can some one tell me if there is a way to link existing blueprints into other projects when there related ?
<liw> hi. how can I change the e-mail address launchpad has for me?
<liw> https://launchpad.net/~liw has a "Change details" link, but that doesn't let me change e-mail
<wgrant> liw: Edit Emails in the menu on "Change details"
<liw> ah yes
<liw> I did not notice the _fourth_ level of horizontal menus at the top
<liw> thanks
<wgrant> Hmm, if only kiko were here.
<wgrant> They were recently made black to make them more obvious.
<wgrant> But it apparently didn't work.
<liw> hmm
<liw> I type "lars@ubuntu.com" into the "Add new address" box, and press Enter, and I get an error saying "lars@canonical.com is already set as your contact address"
<wgrant> liw: Click "Add".
<wgrant> I suspect the form's default submit button is bad.
<liw> yeah, but pressing enter should do the same thing
<liw> "The email address 'lars@ubuntu.com' is already registered to Lars Wirzenius. If you think that is a duplicated account, you can merge it into your account." -- hmph
<det> Does the ppa use build dependencies from your own ppa ?
<liw> it does not list that for me
<wgrant> det: Yes.
<wgrant> liw: You probably have another account.
<wgrant> Click the link.
<wgrant> (that will happen if you upload a package referencing an unlinked email address)
<liw> ok, done
<Peng_> Augh, why does LP's mirroring program think it gets "Connection refused" from me? It seems to have started 2 days ago.
<Peng_> ...And why does it seem to be true, at least some times? It said it tried again 9 minutes ago and my logs don't show it.
<spiv> Peng_: that's a good question.  I have no idea.  Bug abentley, mwhudson or jml until you find out :)
<Peng_> Yeah, I usually bug jml about these things. :)
<Peng_> spiv: Think I should file an answer or something?
<kiko_> morning morning
<wgrant> kiko_: Apparently black doesn't make the menus a whole lot better...
<wgrant> 19:31:52 < liw> hi. how can I change the e-mail address launchpad has for me?
<wgrant> 19:32:19 < liw> https://launchpad.net/~liw has a "Change details" link, but that doesn't let me change e-mail
<wgrant> 19:33:30 < wgrant> liw: Edit Emails in the menu on "Change details"
<wgrant> 19:33:37 < liw> ah yes
<wgrant> 19:33:46 < liw> I did not notice the _fourth_ level of horizontal menus at the top
<kiko_> how about that
<wgrant> And of course it's actually "E-mail settings", but the URL isn't.
<wgrant> Oops.
<Peng_> Haha, someone else already filed a bug for my smart server issue.
<Peng_> Is there a bug for "the branch mirror program cannot mirror branches over bzr+http when they aren't pack-0.92"?
<Peng_> (Or maybe just when they're incompatible with pack-0.92, e.g. rich-root-pack.)
<Peng_> Man, how many different ways have I broken the puller now? 4? 5?
<Hobbsee> cody-somerville: whatever you did for the PPAs earlier, can you do it again please?
<Hobbsee> (pitti in -devel is having similar problems)
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: ﻿https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<zooko> Should I try upgrading to a newer version of the launchpad-trac integration plugin?
<mrevell> gmb:  Can you help zooko?
<gmb> zooko: Hi. I was just about to reply to your comment on question 46871, in fact.
<gmb> zooko: There's a bug in Launchpad that currently preventing it from authenticating with your Trac instance.
<zooko> :-)
<zooko> I'm cooking breakfast and helping my son with his homework...
<gmb> zooko: That bug's now bee fixed (bug 278276) but it's not made its way onto the production servers.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278276 in malone "Launchpad drops the trac-auth cookie when authenticating with LP Plugin enabled Tracs" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278276
<gmb> I'll be checking that it works on staging this afternoon; once I know that it works I'll let you know what needs to happen next. You shouldn't have to do anything, though.
<zooko> Great!  Thanks.
<zooko> Chat later.
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: ﻿https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Community help contact: sinzui
<Peng_> Good morning. :)
<CardinalFang> Hi all.  https://code.launchpad.net/~mysql/mysql-server/mysql-6.0-bugteam    "out of date".   Has lp moved its downloader, perhaps?
<CardinalFang> I think we restrict access based on address.
<kiko_> CardinalFang, hmmm, what do you mean?
<CardinalFang> kiko_, See the warning?
<kiko_> ah, indeeed
<kiko_> yeah, something on the far end
<CardinalFang> kiko_, I'm the far end.  Have lp moved addresses lately?
<kiko_> CardinalFang, they did indeed, they did indeed.
<kiko_> herb, can you help CardinalFang out with the new IP addresses for codehost?
<CardinalFang> Ah!  What should I punch in my firewall?
<kiko_> CardinalFang, what number do you currently have?
<CardinalFang> Eh, no idea.
<herb> kiko_, CardinalFang: It's 91.189.90.11.
<CardinalFang> herb, Is a cidr net smarter?  Do you envision sharding?  Perhaps all that is nat'd away anyway?
<herb> CardinalFang: I do envision sharding, but we don't yet have a plan or timetable on that.  If you have the option I'd put the entire /24 in the firewall.
<CardinalFang> Thanks.
<leonel> hello :  I'm porting a package from debian to hardy  and  I'd like to keep updated in my ppa, do I need to change the   XSBC-Original-Maintainer field ??
 * sinzui looks
<sinzui> leonel: I do not believe you do. Updating the debian/changelog appears to be required.
<Hew> Hi. I seem get kicked off my launchpad login shortly after I start doing things with bugs in the Gufw project (the only launchpad project I really use, other than Ubuntu). I heard there was a similar problem with feeds doing this a while ago when I had this problem, but I'm still experiencing it. Is this a known issue? I can't find an open bug about it.
<sinzui> Hew: The feeds issue (specifically relating to branch feeds) is fixed.
<Hew> sinzui: Should I report a bug about this issue then? I'm using edge. I've had this happen about 5 times now, and it only happens when interacting with this project (I otherwise spend a lot of time on Ubuntu bugs, and have never been logged out there).
<sinzui> Hew: I'm looking into this now. Are using feeds, or are you using the launchpad UI
<Hew> sinzui: Launchpad UI. I have never used Launchpad feeds, apart from having the feed icon appear in firefox for them.
<sinzui> thanks
<sinzui> Hew: you were commenting some bugs, and were logged out after each bug? or just after some period?
<sinzui> Hew: what browser are your using? Do you know what your cookie policy is?
<Hew> sinzui: In previous cases I have gone to submit a comment (I can see I am logged in), but it then sends me to a page saying I am unauthorised, and I need to log in again. This time I actually noticed I was logged out (I was using mutiple tabs and had already commented).
<sinzui> Hew: interesting. Are you a beta tester who also uses edge.launchpad.net?
<Hew> sinzui: I'm using firefox (abrowser), and my cookie policy is the default. I am quite sure this is a problem with gufw or projects in general, as I spend 95% of my time triaging Ubuntu bugs, and the logouts only occur when doing things with gufw
<Hew> sinzui: Yes. https://edge.launchpad.net/~hew
<sinzui> The guwf project is data, it cannot influence Launchpad, but Launchpad can do some strange things to beta users
<Hew> sinzui: Yes, I suspect if I started commenting on bugs in other projects, the same thing would occur.
<sinzui> Hew: It may be the case that you are not logged in one host, so you are being bounced between them and seeing different states. I personally see this?
<sinzui> Hew: visit https://edge.launchpad.net/, then https://launchpad.net/ to confirm you are logged in in both
<Hew> sinzui: I am logged into both
<sinzui> Hew: I assume you were working on edge when this happened. Am I right?
<Hew> sinzui: Correct
<leonel> sinzui: I've edited the  changelog   thank you
<sinzui> Hew: I'm commenting on some bug and will watch the clock. How much time elapsed when you saw the problem?
<Hew> sinzui: From being logged out to noticing it? Hmm, could have been less than a minute, maybe two or three?
<sinzui> OK
<sinzui> Hew. I cannot reproduce the problem.
<sinzui> Hew: What is the expiration date for the launchpad.net edge cookie? I am looking at Menu > Edit > Preferences > Privacy > Show Cookies
<Hew> sinzui: It doesn't seem to happen immediately, or even for each comment. I can sometimes post multiple comments without being logged out.
 * Hew checks
 * sinzui nods
<Hew> sinzui: Fri 09 Oct 2009 03:22:19 EST
<sinzui> Hew: Are you running any plugins?
 * sinzui recalls very bad interactions with firebug and Moin openid login pages 
<Hew> sinzui: Not really, I have ubufox, adblock, flashblock, netusage
<Hew> sinzui: I also have greasemonkey disabled which I don't use. It may have been enabled in the past but I don't think so, and it wasn't enabled just now.
<sinzui> Hew: we can isolate  session/preferences/plugins by running another profile
<sinzui>     firefox -P test
<sinzui> will create a new profile that you can try to see if the problem continues.
<Hew> sinzui: I'll play around on staging for a bit then
<sinzui> Hew: right...I should have been smart enough to suggest that too. :)
<Hew> hehe
<leonel> I have my gpg key  in one machine  and the packages I've build  are in another  do I need to  rebuild and sign the packages so I can Upload to my ppa ???
<bigjools> leonel: man debrsign
<Hew> sinzui: I've tried everything I can think of, multiple times, but it won't log me off anymore :-(
<leonel> bigjools: Sweet  !  thanks
<Hew> sinzui: I guess I'll just come back here if/when it kicks me of edge again. I'll pay more attention to what I'm doing when it happens.
<leonel> bigjools: Do I need to sign the package to upload to ppa ?
<sinzui> Hew: staging and edge are not 100% the same this week...
<bigjools> leonel: yes
<sinzui> Hew: You may want to try your default profile and the tester profile on edge the next time you work bugs to compare the experience.
<Hew> sinzui: Hmm ok. It seems to happen fairly randomly, but always around when I comment on gufw (which is a small fraction of my launchpad time)
<Hew> sinzui: Ah yes, ok
<Hew> sinzui: Thanks for your assistance looking into this problem, you've been very helpful :-)
<Hew> I'm off now, I'll probably be back next time I get logged out, haha
<sidnei> hello there, i've setup a remote bug watch but pasted in the wrong url. there doesn't seem to be a way to remove the wrong remote bug watch: i pasted in the correct url and now i have two watches :(
<sidnei> dang, and one second after saying that i figure out what the yellow icon stands for
<exarkun> icons are hard
<sidnei> even harder when inconsistent :(
<sinzui> And you don't see them if they are used everywhere.
<qebab> Hey guys, any plans to make it possible for lp to import git projects anytime soon?
<sinzui> qebab: I do not think we plan that  for this year. The topic comes up often. Let m ask someone with more knowledge.
<qebab> sinzui: Thanks :)
<kiko> sinzui, it's actually on the 3.0 plan
<sinzui> qebab: ^ we intend to support git for 3.0, which is a goal o next year. That means the feature may be available before then sine we release new features every month. It will definitely appear in the announcements on the Launchpad front page when the feature is available.
<qebab> sinzui: Thanks a lot :)
<pro-rsoft> can some admin remove the "1.8.x" and "1.7.x" series in the project "panda3d" ?
<sinzui> pro-rsoft: I will make the request.
<pro-rsoft> sinzui, thanks
 * sinzui really must add subscribe a user to a question.
<leonel> I got this  error  when uploading to my ppa  Unable to find cherokee_0.9.3.orig.tar.gz in upload or distribution   How do I upload  the  .orig.tar.gz ??
<cprov> leonel: build the source with `debuild -S -sa`
<leonel> cprov: thanks  that was missing ..
<cprov> leonel: np.
<cody-somerville> Hobbsee, ping
<mdke> is anyone around who can delete a pot template currently in the import queue which I uploaded to the wrong place?
<Rinchen> mdke, I might be (haven't tried my super powers there yet).  URL?
 * sinzui looks in awe at Rinchen
<mdke> Rinchen: well, there isn't really a url for the specific template as far as I can see. The relevant queue filter is - https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/ubuntu-docs/+imports?field.filter_status=NEEDS_REVIEW&field.filter_extension=pot
<mdke> it's the first item on that screen
<mdke> I got "There are 19 errors" when I tried to delete it
<mdke> see if you can better that
<feuervogel> Hello.
<feuervogel> I am pretty confused about Launchpad. Can someone have a look on those two links and tell me the difference !
<feuervogel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic
<feuervogel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/synaptic
<Peng_> One's about Ubuntu's synaptic package, and one's about the synaptic project.
<Rinchen> mdke, phone....bbib
<Peng_> ...Which really overlaps a lot.
<mdke> Rinchen: ok, thanks
<sinzui> feuervogel: the second represents the upstream project
<sinzui> feuervogel: the first is the version used of the synaptic product used in ubuntu
<feuervogel> ok, if I want to report a bug in synaptic, I should do it in the first or the second
<feuervogel> I guess the first if I'm using ubuntu
<sinzui> feuervogel: I am mistaken about the first link, in that synaptic is using Launchpad for hosting and bug management
<sinzui> feuervogel: report/check the bug against the Ubuntu version.
<sinzui> feuervogel: a bug contact may report the bug is also in the main project.
<Rinchen> mdke, do you see that in deleted status now?
<mdke> Rinchen: yep - thanks :)
<Rinchen> my pleasure mkd
<Rinchen> mdke,
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: ﻿https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<maco> uh, weird problem. i can edit bugs from my host machine, but not from inside a vm.  the +editstatus page takes ages to load then just comes up blank
#launchpad 2008-10-09
<mtaylor> feature request... "Lee Bieber has proposed merging ~kalebral/drizzle/drizzle-clean-code into Drizzle Active Development Branch." ... anyway that lp: could be prefixed there, or a full lp:~blah/blah could go in the email?
<mtaylor> it makes it easier to cut and paste if I don't have to type lp: :)
<Rinchen> jml, ^^
<jml> mtaylor: yeah, that's a great idea -- I *think* we already have a bug open for that one. Let me check.
<mtaylor> jml: it's, of course, not killing me or anything
<jml> (actually, there might even be a branch that fixes it...)
<jml> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/249227
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249227 in launchpad-bazaar "Use the lp: branch identites for merge proposal emails" [High,In progress]
<jml> spiv: hello
<jml> spiv: have you anything more to say on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/121193 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 121193 in launchpad-bazaar ""lp:product" URLs are undiscoverable and hard to setup" [Medium,Confirmed]
 * spiv looks
<spiv> jml: well, I still think that the ideal test for that bug is getting a new user to try perform that task
<spiv> jml: although finding new users willing to be guinea pigs is easier said that done, not to mention explaining to a new user what this task actually is in a way that doesn't invalidate the results :)
<jml> spiv: right.
<spiv> (Which is a problem in itself, but not really one in the scope of the bug...)
<spiv> So, I'll take another look at staging now.
<jml> spiv: thanks.
<spiv> Huh, the big search box on the front page no longer leads me to a way to register a project if there are no hits for my search.
<spiv> Ok, merely registering a project is now harder to find than it used to be, but I'm now over that hurdle.
<spiv> Whoops, not quite.
<spiv> Man, I've already filed a bug about this.
<spiv> Pardon me while I go make cranky noises on that other bug.
<spiv> jml: Ok, I'm done venting in https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/246442, back to your bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246442 in launchpad-foundations "Register a project suggests searching first, even though I was led here by the search page!" [Undecided,New]
<jml> spiv: :D
<spiv> Ok, registered a test project.
<spiv> Now I'm at an ambiguous point, wrt to the bug.
<spiv> Which comes first: the desire for lp:myproject, or the branch that will become lp:myproject? :)
<Hobbsee> cody-somerville: You sent me a contentless ping.  This is a contentless pong.  Please provide a bit of information about what you want and I will respond when I am around.
<spiv> jml: so, here's some thinking out loud:
<spiv> jml: if there's no code for this project, a note about that on the overview page for that project (i.e. lp.net/foo) is probably appropriate
<spiv> jml: similarly, if there is at least one branch, but no development focus, the project is (typically) only partially configured.  So a nag to the proj adminstrator on the overview page (or via email?) seems appropriate?
<spiv> Email's a bit much, I think; savvy users will set dev focusses fairly promptly, and don't need an email that will be out of date by the time they receive it.
<Hobbsee> cody-somerville: pong?
<spiv> Branch registration time would be another good place to nag/prompt for "and is this branch the dev focus?", except that many new branches arrive via "bzr push".
<spiv> jml: I wonder, how common is it that the development focus is *not* the first branch registered?
<spiv> jml: maybe launchpad should JFDI, and let users change it later if they want it set differently?
<jml> spiv: lifeless and I were discussing this on #bzr yesterday
<spiv> I imagine we can actually get some stats out of the DB to approximately answer that second-last question, btw.
<jml> spiv: I think there's a lot to be said for that.
<jml> spiv: I think the two other interesting cases are: projects that have code imports (e.g. Twisted) and projects that only have random branches from people.
<spiv> Right.  Basically, projects where the active code development by the project's official team isn't taking place in Launchpad.
<spiv> Idea: Disabling "lp:proj" altogether for a project is approximately equal to setting "Does not use Code" flag?
<jml> spiv: I think so.
<jml> spiv: but thumper disagrees.
<spiv> I wonder what use cases he has in mind?
<spiv> I know that theoretically some projects might not want a single development focus at all, but I'm not sure it's worth penalising everyone else for that.
<spiv> (And so long as those hypothetical projects can set lp:foo/focusA, lp:foo/focusB, etc, they probably wouldn't care about lp:foo)
<spiv> A slightly more restricted version of auto-setting lp:foo would be "the first branch in that project registered by a project owner".
<spiv> I don't see any harm in that.
<jml> spiv: the use cases are projects like Twisted, I think.
<jml> spiv: there should be *something* that says they don't use Launchpad for codehosting
<jml> spiv: but people should still be able to do 'bzr branch lp:twisted'
<spiv> Worst case a project can always upload a trivial branch for lp:foo that has a single file, README, that says "The real source repo is svn://..." or whatever.
<spiv> jml: right, and so long as a bzr branch of Twisted trunk exists somewhere, LP already allows the project owners to make that work.  So I'm not sure what the issue is?
<spiv> That there might be projects with bzr branches owned by project owners, but none of those branches are trunk?
<jml> <spiv> Idea: Disabling "lp:proj" altogether for a project is approximately equal to setting "Does not use Code" flag?
<jml> that's what we're talking about, right?
<spiv> Oh, right.  Well, that was more an idea of a way to think about things, rather than a concrete suggestion :)
<spiv> I didn't exactly try thinking it through carefully :)
<jml> spiv: so what proposition did you think we were discussing?
<spiv> Auto-setting lp:foo to be the first branch registered (by a project owner).
 * jml reads scrollback in this new light
<jml> spiv: ok.
<jml> spiv: so, one possible danger is that default stacking is tied to the development focus
<jml> "danger" is too strong..
<spiv> Ooh, stacking provides yet another wrinkle.  Exciting!
<spiv> So branching and then tracking an immature project is likely to cause inconvenience.
<jml> spiv: perhaps.
<spiv> I think that's going to be true anyway; young projects rapidly and radically change processes, tools, etc, relative to mature projects.
<spiv> And I suspect that the first branch is still likely to be the right branch for lp:foo.
<jml> spiv: I mean, if you create a dev focus automatically, then new branches will stack on that, if the dev focus changes, the branches stacked on the old dev focus will still work
<spiv> Ok.  But then you're tracking a branch that isn't the dev focus, possibly without realising?
<jml> spiv: what do you mean by "tracking a branch" here?
<spiv> jml: something intentionally vague ;)
<spiv> jml: either regularly mirroring via pull, or regularly merging into a branch that was branched off it.
<spiv> And perhaps other things; whatever users of source code tend to do with projects they are interested in?
<jml> oh right, so orthogonal to stacking
<spiv> Right.
<jml> spiv: ok, for a minute there I thought you were responding to something I said :P
<spiv> You wish ;)
<leonel> in my ppa  there's a  copy packages
<leonel> I've made a hardy package
<jml> spiv: so, one wouldn't be tracking a non-trunk branch, lp:foo would always point to trunk, the issue is that the trunk branch would be a different one.
<leonel> if I copy to gutsy  the package will get builded for gutsy  automagically ???
<spiv> jml: So, I think the best solution probably is more automatic than the status quo.  For this bug, I'll add a branch to this test project and then see how it looks.
<jml> spiv: cool.
<spiv> jml: well, it depends on if the bzr client will always remember "lp:foo" or the thing that lp:foo resolves to...
<jml> spiv: if you don't find anything terrible, I think I'll close off this bug and file another.
<jml> spiv: yeah, that wacky bzr client :P
<cprov> leonel: no, you can't rebuild the same source in another distroseries (because it will generate the same binary versions with different contents).
<leonel> cprov: so what is that copy for ??
<spiv> jml: either way might be problematic in some situations.  (I suspect the current behaviour is remembering "lp:foo", and I think that's probably the least bad option)
<cprov> leonel: copying source + binaries will work, but copying binaries backward is risky
<jml> spiv: yes.
<leonel> cprov:  Ok I can do it for gutsy and copy to hardy  in the public  apt source  right ??
<cprov> leonel: for copying stuff between PPAs, propagating source & binaries forward, etc
<leonel> cprov: ok thank you
<cprov> leonel: you don't need to mess with the client apt sources_list, copy source & binaries from gutsy to hardy.
<leonel> cprov: I won't copy I just understood that my ppa packages with that copy will be rebuilded for other ubuntu version
<leonel> cprov: thank you
<spiv> jml: So, I just registered a branch (a remote one, for the sake of trying something new and also to avoid LP trying to mirror something that doesn't exist).  That dumps me at the page for that newly-created branch, which a) has several high links suggesting merging this into other branches, although none exist yet (which I think is ok, actually, just marginally surprising), b) doesn't mention to me the lack of development focus.
<spiv> jml: If I think take the link back to the project page (either via the big code tab button, or via the project name in the branch details) I'm taken to the code overview page, with a reasonably prominent "set it now" message about the development focus.
<spiv> jml: which seems pretty good.
<spiv> jml: So I'm happy to consider my original bug closed.
<spiv> jml: good work :)
<jml> spiv: cool. thanks.
 * jml closes that one and files some more.
<jml> spiv: can you mark the remote branch as the dev focus?
<spiv> jml: I just closed that bug myself, actually :P
<spiv> jml: yes, I can mark it as a dev focus
<jml> spiv: hmm. that has dubious utility.
<spiv> jml: proprietary code?
<spiv> jml: anyway, that's a separate problem, and one I don't care about :)
<jml> spiv: hmm, I guess we do resolve lp:foo for remote branches.
 * jml is satisfied.
<jml> spiv: thanks for the help.
<spiv> You're welcome.  At least someone paid attention to that bug report, unlike some others I've filed ;)
<emgent> uhm.. some launchpad people around ?
<emgent> i dont understand why all user have permission to set maps location in the user that dont set it yet.
<emgent> example: https://launchpad.net/~darksun88/+editlocation
<beuno> emgent, there's a bug open for that
<beuno> but it was done on purpose
<emgent> ah ok.
<emgent> cool.
<kirkland> where can i find my openid string in my launchpad account page?
<kirkland> i know i've seen it before, but i can't put my finger on it now
<beuno> kirkland, on your user page
<kirkland> beuno: thank you... where?
<beuno> kirkland, under SSH keys
<beuno> you may need to log into edge
<kirkland> beuno: hmm, let me try that
<beuno> kirkland, are you in the launchpad beta team?
<kirkland> beuno: i was at one time....
<beuno> that's probably where you saw it, if you're not anymore
<kirkland> beuno: hmm, i'm still not seeing it
<beuno> I can add you again
<kirkland> thanks
<beuno> openid is only for beta users AFAIK
<kirkland> i'm logged in through edge
<kirkland> beuno: is that going to be opened up, at some point?
<beuno> kirkland, yes, although I don't know what it's blocked on
<beuno> kirkland, refresh (or maybe log out and back in again)
<kirkland> beuno: ah, there it is
<kirkland> beuno: thanks
<beuno> kirkland, :)
<persia> beuno, I'm not a beta user, and I use LP openID daily.
<kirkland> persia: but do you know your OpenID url?
<persia> No.
 * persia looks
<persia> I'd need to trace network traffic.  REVU and w.u.c both know my OpenID url (or one that works for me)
<kirkland> persia: right
<kirkland> persia: Launchpad can tell you your OpenID url
<kirkland> persia: but evidently you have to be in the beta testers team to see it
<persia> Ah, but it only tells edge users.  Now I get it.  I still think it's inaccurate to claim "openid is only for beta users" when so many of us non-beta users rely on it.
<beuno> persia, right, everyone has one, but only beta testers see it
<Ursinha> beuno, didn't know that
<beuno> Ursinha, hi. What are you doing up!?
<Ursinha> hahaha same as you, and you don't have the "hey, i'm in NZ" excuse anymore :P
<beuno> persia, I think there are some decisions left to be made with OpenID, so they're keeping it in beta
<wgrant> The URL changed in RF recently, IIRC.
<persia> beuno, but it's *not* in beta if I can use it.  That's my point.  it's a false claim.
<beuno> Ursinha, I had tons of work I needed to finish before tomorrow (london) morning. That's my excuse!
<wgrant> Because the old URLs are very broken.
<Ursinha> beuno, ok ok :)
<beuno> :p
<beuno> Ursinha, are you on the night shift, or just sleepless?
<spm> Ursinha: sounds to me like beuno is clutching at very very vague straws :-)
<beuno> hahah
<spm> I just wish the pair of you would admit you prefer talking to us aussies.... :-P
 * beuno is starting to wonder if he has Ursinha and beuno on highlight
<wgrant> Oh dear. It's an Australian.
<Ursinha> hahahaha
<beuno> spm, we like to talk to people from the future
<beuno> so we're well informed of what's going to happen
<Ursinha> spm, yes, that's that beuno said
<spm> beuno: lol!
 * beuno sold all his stock before everything went down hill thanks to it
 * wgrant will be travelling to the past in December.
<Ursinha> hahahaha
<wgrant> Who broke the PPA buildd master?
<Ursinha> beuno, my night shift ended 3 hours ago
<spm> wgrant: when?
<wgrant> spm: All PPA buildds are idle, and I've had builds with 19 seconds until start for several minutes now.
 * ajmitch wonders what can be done about having so many australians around
<wgrant> I suppose with all the new buildds the slave-scanner could take a while, but not this long.
 * wgrant moves ajmitch to .au too.
<beuno> hey ajmitch
 * wgrant crashes .nz into .au.
<ajmitch> that certainly wouldn't make me australian
<ajmitch> hello
<beuno> ajmitch, never bumped in to eachother again, but it nice to meet you
<beuno> always cool to put a face on a nickname
<ajmitch> yes, it's good to meet random LP people :)
<jml> LP is world famous in New Zealand
<ajmitch> groan
<spm> jml: ???? care to rephrase that? :-)
<beuno> well, doesn't like 10% of the population work on LP?
<jml> ajmitch: sorry. I had to try that at least once :)
 * beuno ducks
<Ursinha> beuno, lol
<Ursinha> hauhauah
<jml> spm: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L%26P
<wgrant> Does Canonical employ sheep?
<ajmitch> jml: once is enough :)
<jml> ajmitch: heh heh
<spm> jml: oh gawd. it's an advertsing slogan. no wonder it doesn't make sense. :-D
<beuno> ok, I'm off to sleep for a few hours before my next call is up
<spm> night beuno!
<beuno> have a good afternoon spm
<ajmitch> night
 * beuno waves to the channel and closes his laptop lid
<Ursinha> beuno, good morning :P
<Ursinha> see you tomorrow
 * Ursinha waves goodbye 
<spm> Night Ursinha!
<Ursinha> spm, actually I missed the "to beuno" part
<Ursinha> have to talk with jml before leaving :)
<spm> Ursinha: I was gunna say - it's not my EOD yet, be earlyfor yuo to EOD yourself! ;-)
<spm> wgrant: those buildd's seem to be still kicking along.
<wgrant> spm: They've woken up now, yes.
<wgrant> Hmmm.
<wgrant> No logs, though.
<wgrant> So the slave-scanner might be being a bit slothful.
<wgrant> And it really doesn't take that long to build.
<wgrant> So something is still wrong.
<spm> interesting. it appeared to have gone gaga for quite a while. still chasing...
<wgrant> It has been happening a bit lately.
<spm> hmmm. cprov was chasing something this morning. possibly related.
<thekorn> hi, there are some bugs/unclear descriptions on https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc, what's the right place to report this?
<james_w> thekorn: on launchpadlib I think. I think it's automatically generated.
<wgrant> I suspect the descriptions will come from Launchpad.
<mwhudson> yeah, launchpad
<thekorn> good, thanks
<Peng_> jml: ping?
<Flimm> Hello, I've got a question about netiquette on Launchpad, should I address other people by their first names in the comments of a bug report?
<Hobbsee> Flimm: either that, or their launchpad username.
<Hobbsee> whatever their display name is is usually the most sensible one to use
<Flimm> Their display name being their full name, or their username?
<Hobbsee> their display name being just before "wrote <length of time> ago.
<Peng_> I always feel awkward calling people by their first name, but I feel even more awkward saying "Mr. Lastname" or something. I usually use username or first name.
<Peng_> Conversation killed?
<Flimm> It should be in the Ubuntu Code of Conduct! ;-)
<Hobbsee> i figure that whatever they set as their display name is what they want to be called, unless i know them.
<Flimm> Not at all.
<Flimm> Hmm, I guess I would want to be called David D Lowe unless I recognise the user who is addressing me, in which case I wouldn't mind being called David
<Flimm> Well, I guess my question has been answered, thank you everyone.
<oSoMoN> hi folks
<oSoMoN> I need to change the actual version number of a release I just registered for project elisa-plugin-weather
<oSoMoN> anyone can help me?
<oSoMoN> it seems this cannot be done from the web frontend
<Flimm> You can't do this yourself, you'll have to ask a Launchpad admin to do it
<Flimm> I don't if there are any Launchpad admins here... if you post a question at Launchpad itself, a Launchpad admin will eventually get round to doing it
<intellectronica> oSoMoN: please file a question on launchpad. an admin will take care of it asap
<oSoMoN> intellectronica: thanks, will do
<emgent> evening
<alvin> Is there anyone here who understands Italian? --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/vfront/+bug/280730 (I suppose it's Italian)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280730 in vfront "Error in mask view on IE7 winXP" [Medium,New]
<persia> alvin, It is Italian (although mine is sufficiently rusty that I won't hazard a gloss)
<alvin> I was just wondering if this was really a bug report about IE7.
<papasmile> Peaec and God's mercy :)
<leonel> hello :
<leonel> If I create a  launchpad team  the members for that team can upload  ppa packages for the team right ??
<cprov> leonel: right.
<Odd_Bloke> Is it worth having https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation in the topic?  I just had to go to my mail client to find it...
<leonel> cprov:  great  I'm doing a package maintenance but I don't want to use my  ppa and that package can be done better in a team
<leonel> cprov: so all the procedures are the same  just  create the team   , join the team  and upload the package to the team's ppa ?
<cprov> leonel: yup, that simple.
<leonel> cprov: great Thank you
<cprov> leonel: you're welcome.
<amondo> i been using launchpad for a while, recently whenever i do a "bzr up" on a checked out branch, i get a warning: " <RepositoryFormatKnit1> for <branch-url-on-launchpad-here> is deprecated - please use 'bzr upgrade' for better performance "
<amondo> problem is that doing bzr upgrade never does anything, my bzr always says its using the latest repository format
<amondo> anyone seen something like this?
<laga_> amondo: i do
<laga_> and it's very annoying
<laga_> i've also seen messages like "server too old for streaming pull", but that's a different issue
<amondo> laga_: any idea what's causing this? is there a bug filed for it, for example?
<amondo> laga_: i haven't seen  "server too old for streaming pull", perhaps because i'm not running a local bzr server?
<laga_> no, i saw that when pulling from LP
<laga_> it's probably been resolved since thatr
<amondo> laga_: i'll probably just file a bug report against bzr for it? or do you think its launchpad-specific?
<laga_> yeah, i blame LP
<laga_> but i always go
<laga_> amondo: some LP guy is supposed to be on duty
<laga_> he should be able to answer your question
<amondo> thanks, i will find out who that is
<laga_> you can check here: https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation
<amondo> it says it should be in the channel topic
<amondo> sinzui: are you on rotation now?
<sinzui> amondo: I believe EdwinGrubbs is.
<amondo> thanks
<sinzui> amondo: But I'll help if I can
<amondo> sinzui, did you see my messages just now about launchpad/bzr problem
<sinzui> uhg
<amondo> i don't know whether this is some kind of well known problem or not
<sinzui> amondo: the deprecated messge?
<amondo> yes, it keeps saying my repo format is deprecated, but i'm not hosting the repo -its on launchpad
<sinzui> We launchpaders see it all the time. We do need to upgrade the server
* EdwinGrubbs changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Community help contact: Edwin
<amondo> sinzui: so its nothing for me to worry about?
<amondo> i should ignore the "bzr upgrade" warning?
<sinzui> amondo: We plan to upgrade the server soon, we have been transitioning infrastructure for the past few cycles
<sinzui> amondo: There is nothing to worry about.
<amondo> thanks for your help
* EdwinGrubbs changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation  | Community help contact: Edwin
* EdwinGrubbs changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation  | Community help contact: EdwinGrubbs
<leonel> I see that  launchpad  automagically  deletes de previous package when a new version is done ??   I had cherokee 0.9.3  and today was released  0.9.4  made the deb and uploaded to ppa  and  0.9.3 got deleted   Right ??
<bigjools> leonel: that's right
<leonel> bigjools: great  thank you
<persia> bigjools, Are they deleted, or just superceded?
<bigjools> persia: deleted from the archive
<persia> bigjools, Thanks.
<bigjools> np
<mtaylor> how do I attach an upstream bug reference to a bug report? I can't quite seem to find it...
<geser> mtaylor: you mean to add a bug watch?
<mtaylor> geser: maybe that's it?
<beuno> mtaylor, I *think* that if you click "Also affects distribution..."
<beuno> at least that's where you can punch in a URL
<beuno> BjornT_, intellectronica, can you confirm that?  (if you do, I'm filing a bug!)
<sinzui> mtaylor: Use also affect to select an upstream project if you already have not.
<mtaylor> sinzui: geser: ok. that does seem to be what I was looking for
<sinzui> mtaylor: Click the status to reveal the form to add a bugw3atch
<sinzui> mtaylor: which bug are you viewing?
<mtaylor> sinzui: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/drizzle/+bug/264124
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264124 in protobuf "Trailing comma after enum definition list fails with pedantic warning" [Undecided,Fix released]
<mtaylor> which already has a "also affects ..."
<mtaylor> but now there's a real upstream bug
<sinzui> mtaylor: Drizzle is hosted on Launchpad .
<mtaylor> yes. but protobuf isn't
<mtaylor> (which is where the bug is)
<mtaylor> or the upstream bug I want to keep track of
<sinzui> mtaylor: you want to add /protobuf using Also affect prooject
<mtaylor> gotcha
<sinzui> mtaylor: the protobuf (ubuntu) is a package in ubuntu, not the upstream project
<mtaylor> sinzui: awesome. ok. that makes sense now
<mtaylor> sinzui: and now I'm guessing that google code isn't supported as an upstream bug tracker :(
<sinzui> mtaylor: I suspect not, but I'll check with the list of bugtrackers.
<sinzui> mtaylor: I think users are using the projects google email address to report a the bug upstream, but there is not syncing of the statues
<sinzui> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers
 * mtaylor doesn't like google code hosted projects...
<mtaylor> sinzui: thanks alot!
<radix> is the branch mirror thingy lagging or broken right now?
<radix> wait, never mind
 * Eluxzen is away: Away
<beuno> Eluxzen, please turn off the auto-away message
<Eluxzen> done, sorry :-/
<beuno> np
#launchpad 2008-10-10
<nellery> What email interface command can be used to add a bug watch?
<Hobbsee> brilliant.  Found a way to make launchpad load as quick, or quicker!
<jml> oh?
 * wgrant would like it accessible over IPv6, as his IPv6 routing is much better.
<Ursinha> Hobbsee, how?
<Hobbsee> Ursinha: running a socks proxy to the US, and loading pages thru that.
<Ursinha> hmm
<Ursinha> interesting
<Hobbsee> a whole lot of pages are loading in 5 seconds.
<Hobbsee> the minimum i normally get to au is 7.
<jml> Hobbsee: that's surprising
<jml> Hobbsee: I guess you look mostly at bugs pages?
<Hobbsee> jml: yeah, although i was browsing around at random with the proxy
<Hobbsee> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+builds?build_text=&build_state=pending loads in 4.381 seconds.
<jml> Hobbsee: I find the code pages tend to load faster (although still too slowly)
<james_w> hey, all, I'm trying to use the api, and a bug has an "unsubscribe" operation, but it doesn't take a parameter, so I don't see how to un-subscribe a team that I am on.
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<james_w> am I missing something? Would I report a bug against launchpad to get a parameter added so that I can do this?
 * Hobbsee wonders if someone's written a greasemonkey script to not load the google maps.
<elmo> adblock plus works well
<Hobbsee> elmo: that's true, but i'd prefer to only block it on LP.
<elmo> you can
<elmo> block on http://maps.google.com/maps?file=api&v=2.121&key=ABQIAAAAd8GIgO6pcskVE20WMo0tMRRkABWjM-HFSmcaZJwi4T_L_gqd8hQZWt328aH2TFAi3x2jCPoCqCaLIQ
<elmo> (that's LP's key, obviously - so other maps will work fine)
<Hobbsee> oh :)
<Hobbsee> elmo: thanks, I got that to work :)
<paolettopn> Vado via alle Fri Oct 10 02:10:01... ci si rivede alle prossime!
<Peng_> jml: Oh. Never mind about my ping earlier.
<jml> Peng_: tbh, I'd forgotten :)
<jml> Peng_: was it about branch mirroring?
<Peng_> jml: Heheh, as always. :)
<jml> Peng_: yeah, we had some teething problems with our new server, which have since been fixed.
<Peng_> jml: So it should work now?
<jml> Peng_: 'should' is such a slippery word.
<jml> Peng_: I would be surprised if it didn't work :)
<Peng_> I'm sure you were surprised when it didn't work before. :P
<Peng_> Anyway, it works. Yays!
<Peng_> bug 280059 -> fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280059 in launchpad-bazaar "mirroring branches is broken" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280059
<jml> mwhudson: ^^
<Peng_> And I've finally converted a bunch of branches to packs, so they might actually be mirrored this time!
<jml> heh heh
<mwhudson> ah, yes, it probably is fixed
<Peng_> LP even managed to mirror one of my knit branches that IIRC should've caused a revision not found error.
<Peng_> One of my branches failed to mirror due to a KeyboardInterrupt?
<mwhudson> Peng_: that means the puller process didn't see any activity for 15 minutes or something
<Peng_> I hit the try again button and it worked.
<mwhudson> i guess we may have been mirroring more than one branch from your server at once or something
<Peng_> Yeah, you were.
<mwhudson> (we should probably stop doing that)
<Peng_> I don't mind. :)
<mwhudson> jam does :)
<Peng_> My web server dropped one readv, eventually giving up after 360 seconds. Maybe that helped cause it to time out.
<ziroday> Hi, I am having issues logging in. I go to the login page, type in username and password. Click login, get directed back to original page but _have
<ziroday> not logged in
<wgrant> ziroday: Are you being redirected to edge, perhaps?
<wgrant> Or do you have cookies disabled?
<ziroday> wgrant: sorry, not being redirected to edge, and yes cookies are enabled
<ziroday> wgrant: cleared cache and cookies, still there
<persia> Is there a safe way to interrupt a bzr push to LP?  It's been over two hours for a 1k update (although pushing a new branch of 433 revisions).  I do have an open connection to crowberry.
<wgrant> persia: A new branch means pushing the whole lot unless it's stacked.
<persia> "stacked"?
<wgrant> A nice new bzr feature which makes new branches much less tedious to push.
<wgrant> Branches can refer to another branch in which revisions can be found.
<wgrant> So you only have to push the new revisions, even for a new branch.
<persia> Hrm.  Sounds nifty.  I think I'll want to use that next time.
<persia> Now 4 hours still in Transferring 0/4.  If I Ctrl-C, and try to repush, is LP going to think I'm not pushing any revisions?
<wgrant> persia: I doubt it, but you'll probably have to tell bzr to overwrite the target because it's a new branch.
<persia> So I probably want to Ctrl-C, and try again with --stacked-on and --overwrite?
<wgrant> persia: Likely. And you then need a three-line Python hack to get LP to like the stacking - I believe this will be fixed in 2.1.10.
<wgrant> But it makes pushes so much faster.
<wgrant> It is actually usable.
<persia> I can probably skip the stacking if I upgrade the repo.  I'm not entirely comfortable hacking bzr at my current comfort level with using it at all.
<persia> Hrm.  1/4.  Still, I don't want to wait another 6 hours.
<wgrant> Is it a knit branch?
<persia> Yes.
<wgrant> That would do it.
<persia> It's supposed to be that slow?
<wgrant> I hope not.
<wgrant> But I'm fairly sure that LP is slower with knit branches than it used to be.
<wgrant> Packs are much, much faster.
<persia> Hrm.  I wonder what happens if a format becomes not only deprecated, but no longer supported, and the server upgrades.  Will branches become non-useful?
<wgrant> bzr hasn't dropped support for any formats yet, has it?
<james_w> at least nothing that anyone could conceivably be using. I know the format support extends back to at least version 0.8 formats.
<wgrant> I remember weaves... was anything before that?
<persia> james_w, I suspect that as long as bzr supports all the formats ever used by LP, LP should be OK.  Otherwise, LP probably needs to grow some means of bringing the old code forward.
<persia> Hrm.  Despite upgrading, now bzr is downgrading on push because of the previous push (even with --overwrite).  Does LP have some button to let me change the format stored in LP, or should I just pick a new name, and delete the old branch?
<wgrant> LP does really need a server-side upgrade button.
<wgrant> persia: No need to pick a new name - if it's a new branch, just delete it and repush.
<persia> Ah.  "Delete" was the step I missed.  Thanks.
<wgrant> There's probably a better way to do it in bzr, but the button in LP is the one I know of.
<persia> Well, it definitely worked for me : it's at 3/5 already.  Thanks.
<wgrant> Excellenmt.
<wgrant> -m
<wgrant> +sleep
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation | Community help contact: gary_poster
 * wgrant doesn't think he's seen gary_poster around these parts before.
 * gary_poster thinks wgrant is right :-)
<laga_> so, the community help contact. do you guys just draw straws or is there a schedule? ;)
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> there's a schedule, which is swapped around
<gary_poster> as needed
<Hobbsee> gary_poster: what do you work on normally, then?
<gary_poster> Launchpad foundations
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<gary_poster> so...the underlying goop :-)
<gary_poster> (in a good way :-) )
<Hobbsee> mmm...goop....
<gary_poster> :-)
<Hobbsee> we should hit you up for all the foundation bugs, then.
<gary_poster> oh joy ;-)
<wgrant> Foundations including Registry, or are the teams actually split now?
<Hobbsee> you feel like fixing mail headers?  :)
<gary_poster> wgrant: split up now
<wgrant> Aha.
<wgrant> ~launchpad is positively massive now.
<gary_poster> Hobbsee: not particularly.  ;-) what's the bug, though?  I'm curious.
<gary_poster> wgrant: yup, pretty big
<Hobbsee> gary_poster: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/launchpad-users/2008-September/004228.html
<Hobbsee> no X-Message-rationale, etc.
<wgrant> And a fake from address.
<gary_poster> Hobbsee: gotcha.  did you file a bug?
<Hobbsee> gary_poster: no, but i'm not sure if anyone else did.
<gary_poster> Hobbsee: heh, ok, well, I can at least dig around and check, and add it if I don't find it.  I'll ping you and put the bug # here in case you want to subscribe.
<Hobbsee> gary_poster: cool, OK.
<Hobbsee> gary_poster: does that imply fixing it too, or just reporting it?
<gary_poster> Hobbsee: given other tasks for today, just reporting it I'm afraid
<gary_poster> ...unless the solution falls down to me like an apple on my head...
<Hobbsee> gary_poster: how hard is it to get headers added to mails?  Everything else manages to have headers....
<gary_poster> Hobbsee: If one knows the code that is generating the email, and the reason for the missing header, presumably rather easy.  I know neither, and as I said, I have other tasks today.  I'll add the bug, and see if someone else has an immediate pointer.
<gary_poster> Again, given the schedule, even if I fixed it today, it's doubtful that the fix would be in the next release.
<Hobbsee> fair enough.
<Hobbsee> no, but i'd hope it gets done in the next 6, tbh.
<Hobbsee> or even 12, as most people probably don't care much about it.
<gary_poster> understood
<zachtib> is the PPA service running slow today? I uploaded packages ~15 minutes ago and haven't gotten an email from it yet
<zachtib> usually, I get an email within a couple minutes
<gary_poster> Hobbsee: appears to be new bug.  Assigned to registry team.  See bug 281293.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281293 in launchpad-registry "X-Launchpad headers missing from user deactivation email" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281293
<cprov> zachtib: let me check.
<zachtib> thanks
<cprov> zachtib: source name ?
<zachtib> deluge-torrent_1.0.1
<cprov> zachtib: you've signed the upload with a unknown GPG key
<zachtib> really? that's odd
<zachtib> it should be the same key i've been using in that repo since i started it
<cprov> zachtib: key id ?
<zachtib> i think it's this: 1024D/C1CB9387
<cprov> zachtib: yes, it's signed with C1CB9387
<zachtib> debuild did spit out some warnings when i signed it...
<zachtib> wonder why
<zachtib> hmm... it didn't do it this second time
<cprov> zachtib: you have email
<cprov> zachtib: I've reprocessed your uploads and they were accepted.
<zachtib> ok, cool
<zachtib> both the zachtib and deluge-team ppa?
<cprov> zachtib: it looks like a keyserver temporary failure.
<zachtib> ah
<zachtib> awesome, they're building now
<zachtib> thanks
<cprov> zachtib: apparently I've just re-processed the ones to the team PPA.
<cprov> zachtib: there was only one upload to your PPA (hardy) and it was accepted.
<zachtib> right, ok
<zachtib> thanks again
<cprov> zachtib: np, you did well warning about the acceptance email delay.
<cprov> zachtib: it should never take more than 10 minutes.  If it does, something is wrong.
<synic> how do I get rid of this message?
<synic> Server is too old for streaming pull, reconnecting.  (Upgrade the server to Bazaar 1.2 to avoid this)
<persia> synic, That's an unfortunate error message, that should read "Server is too new for streaming pull, reconnecting.  (Upgrade the client to avoid this).
<persia> For the most part, just ignore it, or upgrade bzr.
<synic> ah
<synic> oh nice, there's a ppa.
<kirkland> is it possible for me to blacklist launchpad users that i no longer want to hear from?
<kirkland> i'd like their comments on bugs, when sent to me, to be simply dropped.  and when in the web interface, hidden or collapsed
<kirkland> also, what about a way to politely refer impolite users to the Code of Conduct?  perhaps a low-numbered bug that you could subscribe someone to
<kirkland> or a button that says "Remind this person about the Ubuntu Code of Conduct"
<persia> kirkland, There's no easy way, but perhaps you could use a mail filter?  Also, not all users are signatories to the CoC : you can check for "Ubuntutero: Yes" in their profile.
<kirkland> persia: gotcha
<persia> kirkland, I understand your pain, I'm just not sure there's any sane solution currently available from Launchpad.  I think the only tool available is the big hammer of suspending an account, but that's pointlessly trivial to work around.
<persia> (and there have been past cases where attempts at restrictions have resulted in new users)
<kirkland> persia: account suspension might be extreme
<kirkland> persia: but i've reached wit's end with a few users
<persia> procmail is your friend.
<kirkland> persia: yeah, i suppose
<chx> hi. please compare https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/drupal/main and http://drupal.org/project/cvs/3060
<chx> it seems that the import ... broke? or something
<Odd_Bloke> gary_poster: ^
<gary_poster> chx, Odd_Bloke: thanks, looking
<gary_poster> chx: have not forgotten you.  trying to find someone who would know more than I about it.
<chx> gary_poster: thanks.
<gary_poster> chx: a dev on that team has looked into the problem, put it into launchpad as a bug, and triaged it.  If you'd like to subscribe to the bug report, here's the URL: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/281382
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281382 in launchpad-cscvs "Drupal CVS import failing mysteriously" [Medium,Triaged]
<ahasenack> guys, I uploaded some packages to a PPA in LP. Then I requested their deletion and I'm watching the repository. Once the files are gone from it, will I be able to upload a package with the same name-version-release to it?
<cprov> ahasenack: no
<ahasenack> cprov: and a lower version? Also not?
<ahasenack> I'm switching from 1.1.1-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 to 1.1.1~bzr20081010-0ubuntu08.04
<ahasenack> but the ~ one is lower
<cprov> ahasenack: yes, a lower, but new, version will be accepted.
<ahasenack> cprov: oh, so that one (with ~) would probably be accepted?
<cprov> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Deleting packages
<cprov> ahasenack: only if you don't have any other version like '1.1.1-.*' published in the same series
<ahasenack> cprov: ok, thanks
<ahasenack> cprov: do I have to wait for the packages to disappear from the repository?
<cprov> ahasenack: no, if it's DELETED you can upload a lower version.
<ahasenack> cprov: ok, thanks again
<cprov> ahasenack: np
<persia> cprov, A lower, but different version is accepted?  If you're blocking the same version, surely that's a bug, no?
<cprov> persia: no, it's not a bug.
<cprov> persia: version blacklist avoid binaries to get rebuilt with the same version (and surely with different contents).
<persia> cprov, Then I'm confused.  I thought the rationale for not accepting the same version was to make sure any users of the PPA would be upgraded if a new version appeared.  Is this incorrect?
<persia> Yes, but if a lower version is accepted, then I don't see the point of doing that.
<cprov> persia: lower versions will just require the user to remove the old binaries if he wants a update.
<persia> So why not allow the same version then?
<cprov> persia: the lower version is only accepted when the old (but higher) version gets deleted.
<persia> I understand.  I just don't see the distinction in use cases.
<cprov> persia: currently we are not spread binaries with the same versions but with different contents.
<cprov> s/spread/spreading.
<persia> From the same PPA.  I can certainly do that with multiple PPAs.
<cprov> persia: yes, but the whole point is to not keep diverging binaries cached on clients and those are aware of repository location, right /
<persia> But the Packages file will have changed, which means the signatures change, which mean the client downloads it again anyway.
<persia> s/signatures/checksums/
<cprov> persia: yes, the checksum will change and apt will re-install the binaries
<persia> Right, so client cache doesn't matter.
<cprov> persia: but how do you know which version a user has installed ?
<persia> Why do you care?
<cprov> persia: always suggest an upgrade or ask for the bin checksum
<persia> Presumably you want the user to have the latest version you released installed.  If you have a repo intended for end-users, you need to have incrementing version numbers anyway.
<cprov> persia: because I like PPA users and don't want to see them suffering ;)
<persia> I just don't see any value to the blacklist if one can work around it by deleting it and uploading a *lower* package.
<cprov> persia: well, there is a value in forcing users to always provide distinct versions, specially because deleted/superseded binaries can be downloaded and installed for testing purpose if necessary.
<persia> But they will!  See, routinely people ask "what can I do to work around having uploaded 1.2.3rc4-0ubuntu1~ppa1 to my repo".  They are told they have to do something ugly, like 1.2.3release-0ubuntu1~ppa1".
<persia> If they delete and upload 1.2.3-0ubuntu1~ppa1, which you've just said is possible, the users won't see the upgrade, and wil lbe unhappy.
<persia> Explaining this to uploaders is significantly easier than explaining to users why they haven't been upgraded to the newest version.
<persia> cprov, Well, there's no reason that the version number needs to be used to track that.  If it's just a matter of internal convenience, that's fine, but that should be explicit, and issues should be considered bugs.
<cprov> persia: not entirely a internal issue at this point, we are just trying to keep versions distinct w/o forcing unnecessary version bumps.
<persia> Hrm?
<cprov> persia: I agree, allowing old version is potentially wrong and will block updates
<cprov> persia: but it's better then saying "you cannot do it, activate a new PPA."
<persia> At the current point, a PPA is not very useful for someone trying to package something for review, because they can't recover from mistakes without mangling the version number.  Apparently, it's not very useful for end-user distribution because it's easy to upload a version that won't get distributed.
<persia> I'm not concerned which, but I'd like at least one of these use cases to work.
<persia> The workaround for old versions for distribution is to use 1.2.0+really 1.1.7-0~ppa14 or something, just like for a normal archive.
<persia> (or 1.2.0release to work around 1.2.0rc4)
<persia> This enforces good practice in packagers who might later work with a distribution archive that enforces things.
<persia> Alternately, drop the blacklist, and those that intend end-user distribution will have to take care to get it right.
<cprov> persia: yes, both relaxed behaviour could work in the PPA context, I agree
<cprov> persia: but look from the perspective of end-users, not really familiar with those nuances.
<persia> I am.  That's why I want *one* of the two use cases to work.
 * persia looks up the relevant bug numbers for context
<cprov> persia: if you are really keen I prefer the later (simpler) use-case to work and thus avoiding poll overrides entirely
<persia> Hmm.  I can only find one of them.
<cprov> persia: but in this case we would have to said a big *sorry* for ahasenack.
<persia> cprov, which is the response he would have gotten if he asked in #ubuntu-motu (which happens a couple times a week)
<persia> So, if we want to be end-user friendly, bug #263301 should be Won't Fix, and the blacklist should extend to all previous versions as well.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263301 in soyuz "Can't re-upload a package with a different src tarball after deletion in PPA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263301
<persia> If we want to be uploader friendly, that bug should be fixed, and end-users will suffer.
<persia> I'm not sure which is the right answer : it depends on the goal for PPAs.  I'm just annoyed at the current state.
<cprov> persia: I agree, let's say 80% ;)
<persia> cprov, And to be fair, I should say that most of the time I'm not annoyed at PPAs, and they can be very useful.
<cprov> persia: I'd prefer a solution allowing bot use-cases to happen w/o being a configuration nightmare for users.
<persia> In fact, the rumor that PPAs would only be available for developers is the primary reason I applied to be a developer.
<persia> cprov, That would be ideal, but it's *really* hard.  The only way I thought it might be done is to have it be selectable on a per-PPA basis, and try to have some warning to end-users when using a development PPA.
<persia> Not sure how to implement that : if PPA signing worked, maybe by only signing PPAs that followed a strict versioning scheme?
<cprov> persia: all PPA will be signed when signing-support is ready (fyi)
<persia> I know that's the plan, I was just thinking of a possible variation to support both use cases.
<cprov> persia: I've moved that bug to the soyuz pending milestone, so next week it will be discussed/scheduled
<cprov> persia: maybe a clearer configuration option would be the best solution.
<persia> I've been instructing uploaders who aren't sure to use 1.2.3~ppa4-0~ppa5 as a version when uploading to PPAs to be safe, but that's not ideal either.
<persia> For the uploaders, I think configuration works.  On the other hand, I think it's important to have some way of warning downloaders that a given PPA may not be a reliable distribution repository due to version skew.
<persia> (unless it is decided that end-users don't matter, but that's not really ideal)
<cprov> persia: ehe, no that's not good
<persia> The only thing I can think of that will provide an alert to users that something is unreliable is not signing it, which is why I suggested not signing binaries from PPAs that didn't turn on version restrictions.
<persia> For package review, the signatures aren't so important, as the reviewer is typically interested in the source package, rather than the binaries.
<cprov> persia: let's discuss this with property next week. There are other issues in this area (archive behaviour configuration) that could be improved.
<persia> (and the sources are signed anyway, to be accepted for upload)
<persia> OK.  Any specific timing?
<cprov> persia: we will do a triage round on pending next week, and I will point that bug as a MOTU-concern.
<persia> Which bug?  263301?
<cprov> persia: yup
<persia> I'm not at all certain that's a MOTU concern, as few MOTU are likely to take the set of actions required to be in that state (having experience with the regular archive).
<persia> It's more of a concern for those just learning packaging.
<cprov> persia: which usually end up requesting MOTU help to solve their issues, right ?
<persia> Yeah, but MOTU have zero sympathy for anyone wanting to create a lower version, and most are likely to suggest the same workarounds that would be used in a normal repo, as those are the ones they use when in the same situation.
<persia> As much as I'd like to have some sane workflows for review, I'm personally fairly happy with the idea of setting 263301 to Won't Fix, and enforcing the blacklist also for all previous versions.
<cprov> persia: right, let's advocate that idea then. I'm also happier doing it.
<persia> cprov, OK.  Again, I'm not sure it's a "MOTU Concern", but I'm certainly happy to defend that viewpoint.
<cprov> persia: great, let's do it :)
<persia> OK.  When?  Where?
<cprov> persia: comment the bug, I'll ping you next week.
<persia> Beyond my already overlong diatribe?
<cprov> persia: you haven't said you want it won't-fix, have you ?
<persia> Well, no, because when I complained about it here last time, I was told that supporting developers trying to learn to package was a sufficiently important goal : that's why my comment is about balance.
<persia> On the other hand, my last paragraph is fairly negative.
<bryce> can I ask launchpadlib questions here?
<persia> bryce: leonardr usually has the answers
<bryce> leonardr: I want to print the source packages that a team is subscribed to.  I.e., the left column at https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+packagebugs
<bryce> leonardr: how might I do this with launchpadlib?  I'm browsing the api doc but it's not evident what to do
<leonardr> bryce, i don't think that has been published yet. if it were published it would show up as a link from the team
<leonardr> maybe bac has more info
<bac> leonardr, bryce: sorry, not off the top of my head.
 * bac digs
<leonardr> bac: it's possible it's not a relationship expressed in the schema
<leonardr> only expressed in the ui, so we didn't pick up on it
<persia> Are there many relationships like that?
<leonardr> persia, i don't know, since by definition it's something we missed
<bryce> hrm, pitty
<leonardr> but it has to show up somewhere in the code
<persia> leonardr, heh.  Understood :)
<bac> bryce, leonardr: not to pass the buck, but these are methods we'll need to get the bugs team to export to the API
<bac> bryce if you could open a bug stating the need it would be helpful.
<bryce> bac: ok, against launchpadlib, or a different project?
<bac> bryce: just launchpad
<bryce> bac: lp #281443
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281443 in launchpadlib "Need api call to get source packages a team is subscribed to" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281443
<bac> thanks
<bryce> yep thanks too.  back to the drawing board for me...
<bryce> cya
<bryce> I posted the screenscraper I'm using to 281443.  I'll try using that for now.
<cprov> matsubara: alright, PQM have another non-loom branch with my changes.
<matsubara> cprov: thanks
<cprov> matsubara: thank you
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation | Community help contact: -
<exarkun> Hey, can someone tell me about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/twisted/+bug/18885
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 18885 in twisted "documentation lacks a TDD example." [Low,Confirmed]
<beuno> exarkun, what's up with it?
<exarkun> It's associated with a bug in an upstream tracker, twistedmatrix.com/bugs/, #1148
<exarkun> and it says "auto-twistedmatrix.com #1148"
<exarkun> and if I expand the Twisted bug, then there's a nice pink error dialog
<exarkun> http://twistedmatrix.com/bugs/ is actually a years out of date URL to our issue tracker
<beuno> exarkun, so you've moved somewere else?
<exarkun> beuno: yes, and we're even running the launchpad/trac integration plugin
<beuno> exarkun, can you change the URL to the new tracker?
<exarkun> Sure, if that's the best thing to do
<beuno> yeap, it's just still associated with the old bug tracker
<exarkun> and then for my own edification, what's the significance of something like "auto-twistedmatrix.com #1148" in "Remote bug watches"? (specifically the "auto" part)
<beuno> that's a great question
<beuno> I don't know  :)
<beuno> it's friday evening, all the developers have fled
<exarkun> heh, alright :)
<wgrant> exarkun, beuno: auto just means that it was automatically created by somebody adding a bug watch with an unknown URL.
<beuno> there ya' go, good old wgrant to the rescue
<exarkun> wgrant: thanks
<wgrant> np
<Rinchen> exarkun, I'm aware of the issue
<Rinchen> exarkun, there's a patch for it already but I'll pass this example up
<Rinchen> exarkun, as far as the lp-trac import failures.  Do you need help changing the location?
<exarkun> I think I succeeded in changing the location
<exarkun> I just entered a new URL and it seems to be using that now
<Rinchen> exarkun, I forwarded it over to another dev to peek at on Monday. If it's still broken he'll investigate
<exarkun> Rinchen: Cool, thanks
<Rinchen> if you've readjusted the import location though exarkun then it should be fixed overnight as your batch jobs run
<wgrant> Isn't that much more frequent now?
<Rinchen> it is
<Rinchen> oh exarkun btw, I think this is bug 278276
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278276 in malone "Launchpad drops the trac-auth cookie when authenticating with LP Plugin enabled Tracs" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278276
<wgrant> Or is that only for new ones, not changed?
<Rinchen> bugs vs imports wgrant ...  bug checks are run at regularly intervals
#launchpad 2008-10-11
<Rinchen> imports are run on demand and then every 12 hours after (usually)
<Rinchen> (by on demand I mean when they are created)
<Rinchen> exarkun, if it is that bug, the fix will be deployed on Wednesday with the roll-out
<wgrant> Oh.
<Hobbsee> wow, one of the bugs that i'd filed back at UDS sevilla got triaged!  Thanks Matsubara!
 * wgrant applauds.
<wgrant> Which was it?
<Hobbsee> the square hackergotchi bailing out if it wasn't the exact resolution it wanted, rather than scaling it.  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+bug/113564
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 113564 in launchpad-registry "If you upload a square hackergotchi, the image should be scaled to the correct resolution, instead of erroring out." [Undecided,Triaged]
<wgrant> Aha.
<markybob> i've been waiting for translations for almost two hours now.  anyone know what's going on?
<exarkun> Hm.  I uploaded a .pot this morning and it's still in the "needs review" state.  Is that what you're talking about too?
<markybob> no, i mean download po files
<Hobbsee> You know, i'd be really interested to know how many people have said that it affects them, on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/281308
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281308 in xorg "xserver-xorg-input being removed on upgrade" [High,Confirmed]
<wgrant> Ooh, there's a bug now?
 * wgrant closes.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: oh, is that your fault?
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> I see, not the one I thought.
<Hobbsee> no, not that one.
<wgrant> Ah, actually, yes it is.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: that particular one makes people's keyboards and mice not work after upgrades.
<Hobbsee> (if -evdev doesn't stay installed)
<ajmitch> that sounds like a fun bug
<ajmitch> I thought there was a 'me too' feature added?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: there is.  You just can't see the numbers at all.
<persia> Me too is only for beta testers
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Right, that's the bug...
<wgrant> And malone-me-too has no viewing UI.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: you've fixed it, or you're fixing it?
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: that's unfortunate
<wgrant> Hobbsee: It's not a bug.
<wgrant> It was removed for users who blindly upgraded in a 3 hour period last night.
<ajmitch> can it still be reproduced by people?
<wgrant> If their mirror synced during that three hours and hasn't again, sure.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: it seems to have been goin gofr longer than that...
<wgrant> Hobbsee: What do you mean?
<Hobbsee> as in, people have been reporting it for longer
<wgrant> Hmmm.
 * Hobbsee watches -devel
<mdke> it used to be possible to download translations for all templates in a source package. That feature appears to have disappeared, does anyone know why?
<mdke> (bug 147186 if anyone wants to follow up)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 147186 in rosetta "Download all translations for a source package" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147186
<lucazade_> hi
<lucazade_> i get some issue with launchpad bzr, may i ask here?
<lucazade_> my bzr seems to be locked, i don't know how to unlock it
<lucazade_> anyone?
<geser> there is a break-lock option for bzr or so
<lucazade_> http://pastebin.com/m3f4cdd46
<lucazade_> i get this when i try to push
<lucazade_> bzr brake-lock doesn't help
<LarstiQ> lucazade_: did you supply the richt branch to break-lock?
<LarstiQ> lucazade_: `bzr break-lock lp:~murrine-themes-team/murrine-themes/trunk/`
<lucazade_> trying with this
<lucazade_> that was the trick
<lucazade_> thanks man!
<Leefmc> Question: How do you remove a commit from launchpad? I'm been testing and toying with bazaar trying to figure out a workflow for light checkouts, but i uploaded a commit that i didnt want to. How can i remove it?
<exarkun> Leefmc: you can push a new branch overtop of an existing branch
<exarkun> Leefmc: that will completely destroy the existing branch
<Leefmc> nice, ok
<Leefmc> so i just revert to the branch i want, and then push it, correct?
<Leefmc> exarkun: On a side note, mind if i ask you a bzr question? Its related to a workflow involving launchpad, so im not sure if its best here or in #bazaar
<exarkun> depends exactly what you mean by "revert"
<exarkun> eh I hardly know anything about bzr ;)
<exarkun> you can ask but I probably don't know the answer
<Leefmc> well i kept a copy of my old repo, so i didnt even need to "remove" the bad commit, it never existed in my local repo :)
<Leefmc> ah, well i'll try in #bazaar then :)
<exarkun> Leefmc: ah yes, so if you push the old, the new should be completely gone
<exarkun> you'll probably have to pass --overwrite
<Leefmc> k, thanks
<exarkun> because bzr doesn't want to destroy data by default :)
<Leefmc> exarkun: Still around?
<exarkun> yep
<Leefmc> Looks like your up if you dont mind, #bzr is dead
<exarkun> sure
<Leefmc> Well my method of workflow (coming from Git, i really enjoy it) is to be able to rapidly create new branches of test code and switch to each easily. I do this in bzr by creating my branches (/trunk, /test) and having a working directory with a light checkout, so my IDE can stick to a single directory and i dont need to jump around when switching from /trunk to /test
<Leefmc> make sense? Now my issue is when i want to somehow take code from launchpad and bring it into my pipeline.
<Leefmc> Im not sure if i should be merging or updating, but either way, from /wrk (my working lightcheckout), it tends to destroy my light checkout.. or so it seems.
<Leefmc> I'd rather not have to cd ../trunk, update/merge, cd ../wrk, update /trunk, or something.. thats a bit of a crappy workflow. Any thoughts on what my workflow "should" be to achieve my desired effect?
<exarkun> Hmm, the crappy workflow you describe is pretty much the one that I use (I mostly use svn though). :)
<Leefmc> basically my goal is to never leave my working directory, but still update/merge code from launchpad
<Leefmc> Hehe, i miss Git :o
<Leefmc> Im debating if Launchpad is worth it anyway. I mean bazaar works good enough (not as good as git imo, but thats just preference), but im using bzr FOR launchpad.. and launchpad is a bit of a pain.. slow as tar most days.
<Leefmc> exarkun: Out of curiosity, do you use a lightcheckout like i do? If so, do you push from your lightcheckout?
<Leefmc> Or does the push even matter where it comes from, since assuming you committed, the lightcheckout and the real branch are the same
<exarkun> I don't think so.  I usually use regular checkouts.
<exarkun> I assume "lightcheckout" is some fancy feature I've never heard of before. ;)
<LarstiQ> Leefmc: the push will happen from the branch you are bound to, so that shouldn't matter.
<LarstiQ> Leefmc: as long as you don't have uncommitted changes and expect them to be pushed, of course.
<Leefmc> LarstiQ: Yea, thats what i assumed. The lightcheckout, and commands that come from that checkout, are sort of proxied to the bound branch correct? But why do commands like update and merge not seem to perform this proxied affect?
<Leefmc> *moving convo to #bzr
<LarstiQ> exarkun: see --lightweight in `bzr help checkout`
<krow> Hi!  Can I copy just the head off of a tree from launchpad? I don't want the entire revision history, just the most recent copy?  Would it also be possible to do a range?
<LarstiQ> krow: yes, how to do it depends on exactly what you're after
<krow> Leefmc: What I want is just a copy of the lp:mysql-6.0 tree, bit skip all of the revisions. AKA just a download of what is the current state.
<krow> LarstiQ: : What I want is just a copy of the lp:mysql-6.0 tree, bit skip all of the revisions. AKA just a download of what is the current state.
<krow> LarstiQ: I want to make a diff off it and my local tree. I don't need the history right now.
<LarstiQ> krow: is your local tree non-bzr?
<krow> LarstiQ: I do not have a local bzr mysql-6.0 tree
<LarstiQ> ok
<LarstiQ> krow: in that case, I'd probablly do `bzr checkout --lightweight lp:mysql-6.0`
<LarstiQ> krow: that will only get you the files in the working tree, but no history (it will contact the branch on lp for any history operations, but if you diff your local tree with some non bzr tool, that doesn't matter)
<LarstiQ> krow: so that is what I'd do in your situation
<LarstiQ> krow: in other situations, there are other options :)
<krow> LarstiQ: Thanks, that is really all I need in this case. I know at some point there was a request to be able to do some sort of backfill. AKA give me the last 20 revisions, and if I want more history I will ask. I have never heard about what came of that.
<LarstiQ> krow: right, bzr branch --stacked
<LarstiQ> krow: or if your local tree was bzr, bzr diff -rbranch:lp:mysql-6.0 would have given you the diff
<krow> LarstiQ: The real problem is that I am rarely long enough at a stable link to get a full copy of the tree from bzr. Its rather large and the process is slow. At the moment I can cheery pick which works "ok"
<LarstiQ> krow: full copy including history?
<krow> LarstiQ: Right
<LarstiQ> krow: yeah, I can see that.
<krow> One of these days I want to understand what is happening, don't get me wrong, I like Launchpad and bzr from almost all standpoints is excellent, but bitkeeper did this same operation in a fraction of the time. It is the one thing I would really like to see fixed.
<krow> LarstiQ: Thanks for your help!
#launchpad 2008-10-12
<fbond> Hi, I just subscribed to a bug, but it doesn't appear in the list of bugs at https://bugs.launchpad.net/~forest-bond/
<fbond> Is this a known issue?
<wgrant> fbond: I saw a bug on that this morning... which bug?
<fbond> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome/+bug/267115
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267115 in xserver-xorg-video-openchrome "Intrepid Alpha 5, HP Mininote 2133, Live CD, X Server Hangs after Boot (dup-of: 274340)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274340 in xserver-xorg-video-openchrome "Xorg freezes on start. Black screen with waiting cursor.  Unichrome video, worked on hardy." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wgrant> Aha.
<wgrant> That's not much of a bug.
<wgrant> More a missing feature.
<wgrant> It's marked as a duplicate, so it's not shown in default searches.
<fbond> Okay, I figured it was something like this...
<fbond> Well, "bug" or "feature", it's confusing.
<wgrant> It is.
<wgrant> IMO it should show those bugs that you are subscribed too through duplicates.
<wgrant> But it doesn't (yet).
<fbond> wgrant: Okay, so this is a known issue, then?
<wgrant> It is.
<fbond> (Do I need to create a bug?)
<wgrant> THere is an old bug about it.
<fbond> wgrant: Okay, thanks for your help.
<wgrant> np
<dsfggcoccinella> hey
<dsfggcoccinella> can anybody help me?
<Merlin2> Hello. I have a launchpad account, but I can't remember the e-mail address. Whom should I talk to?
<persia> Merlin2, The problem is that there's over a million LP accounts.  Do you at least remember the LP account name?
<Merlin2> Yes, I can find actually the contributions of the account.
<Merlin2> /w pesia https://launchpad.net/~shelyazhenko
<persia> Excellent.  In that case, you probably want to ask a question at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad, and someone *should* help you.
<persia> gary_poster is currently listed as the contact, but I suspect that's a result of forgetting to change the /topic Friday night, rather than being accurate currently.
<Merlin2> But I can't ask questions if I am not logged in
<persia> Hrmm.  Yeah.  In that case, try again when the /topic changed, and bug the person in the topic.  The number of launchpad developers around between about 10:00 UTC on Saturday and 22:00 UTC on Sunday often approaches zero.
<andrea-bs> Merlin2: you can also get help with a mail to feedback@launchpad.net
<Merlin2> I see... I will do like that. Thank you very much!
<psycose> hi, could you launch the rebuild id 738118 (adadesigner for amd64) ? thanks
<psycose> last time there was a link that allow the user to rebuild a failed build for particulary case...
<hi365> any ops here?
<persia> hi365, You'll surely get a better response if you describe the thing you seek to have done.
<hi365> nm, i think i got it
<oniltonmaciel> I am able to push to a new branch like main, but I can't commit to trunk, can anyone help me?
#launchpad 2009-10-05
<RenatoSilva> I reveive this error while trying to change description of bug 181102: "Entity-body was not a well-formed JSON document."
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 181102 in aptoncd "APTonCD can't handle spaced paths" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181102
<RenatoSilva> * receive
<ScottK> RenatoSilva: It's a known bug.  I don't know the bug number.
<RenatoSilva> ok
<Sourcegeek> Hi all
<Sourcegeek> When i try to download a file, it returns me an error
<mwhudson> Sourcegeek: example?
<Sourcegeek> mwhudson: This:           Please try again                    Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.                             Try reloading this page in a minute or two.           If the problem persists, let us know in           the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.                  Thanks for your patience.
<mwhudson> Sourcegeek: is this in the bazaar.launchpad.net source code viewer?
<Sourcegeek> mwhudson: This URL: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~turl/%2Bjunk/ircbot/files/53
<mwhudson> Sourcegeek: is it working now?
<mwhudson> it seems to be ok again
<Sourcegeek> im going to check it
<Sourcegeek> wait a moment please
<Sourcegeek> mwhudson: Thanks, its working now :)
<mwhudson> Sourcegeek: i didn't do anything, so np :)
<mwhudson> i need to find some time to make that service less flakey though...
<Sourcegeek> I think it went a serven problem..... lol
<Sourcegeek> mwhudson: Yeah, the server
<Sourcegeek> Ok im out now
<Sourcegeek> Thanks
<jderose> Hello, I'm trying to use the VCS import service to import a git branch.  The resulting branch is at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/freeipa/master
<jderose> The import is failing, it believe because of some trailing white space when I pasted in the git URI. I don't seem to be able to edit it myself, can anyone in the ~vcs-imports team help me?
<mwhudson> jderose: one sec
<jderose> mwhudson: awesome, thanks
<mwhudson> jderose: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/freeipa/test-freeipa <- was this you?
<mwhudson> jderose: in any case, it's the branch you want i think
<jderose> mwhudson: yes, that was me earlier.  i'd like that one deleted, if possible
<mwhudson> jderose: oh ok
<jderose> i'm mostly doing the import again to check that everything works okay with 2a format
<mwhudson> jderose: ok, should be ready to go soon
<jderose> mwhudson: great, thanks so much for your help!
<jderose> mwhudson: how do you feeling about doing a strip() to remove leading and trailing whitespace off of the URI when one submits a request at https://code.launchpad.net/+code-imports/+new ?
<mwhudson> jderose: it would be a good idea yes
<mwhudson> jderose: there
<mwhudson> 's a bug report somewhere...
<jderose> mwhudson: okay, i'll check it out.  thanks again.
<al-maisan> Good morning!
<Phurl> hi all
<Phurl> where can I find a rss feed of my lauchpad project
<Appiah> Is it possible to use the bugtracker in launchpad for wishlist? I cant find it
<Phurl> http://feeds.edge.launchpad.net/~kosova/+junk/openstreetmapkosova/branch.atom
<funkyHat> How do I unmark a bug as duplicate?
<funkyHat> Oh found it
<funkyHat> :)
<Lunkwill> hi, I've been trying for weeks to delete a series from a launchpad project that another developer added by accident.
<Lunkwill> it keeps telling me " Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. "
<Ursinha-sprint> Lunkwill, do you have the link that's failing? It's failing consistently since the first time you tried or this message you're getting just now?
<Lunkwill> Ursinha-sprint: the url is https://launchpad.net/nav/4.0/+delete and it's been failing consistently for weeks (even before the upgrade to launchpad 3)
<Ursinha-sprint> Lunkwill, you're not able to load this page? loaded instantly to me here
<Lunkwill> Oh, it loads instantly for me as well, but all it says is "Please try again.  Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<Lunkwill> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<Lunkwill> Thanks for your patience."
<Ursinha-sprint> Lunkwill, how come it loads and displays the error message at the same time? :)
<Ursinha-sprint> when I say it loads, I mean it loads the page as it should be
<Lunkwill> Ursinha-sprint:  well, for me it loads a page with that exact message in the HTML content.
<Lunkwill> Ursinha-sprint: sorry, forgot to say that this error appears when doing a POST request against that URL
<Lunkwill> Which is what happens when I push the "Delete this series" form button on the GET-version of the page.
<peso> I'm trying to set a translations export branch, but get an error "invalid value". The branch is lp:~tortoisehg-i18n/tortoisehg/unstable-po and the page with the export formular is https://translations.launchpad.net/tortoisehg/unstable/+link-translations-branch
<Lunkwill> Ursinha-sprint: looking at the HTTP headers, the return error code is 502 Bad Gateway
<peso> I'm unable to locate the branch via the "Choose.." link, but I can read its content via web https://code.launchpad.net/~tortoisehg-i18n/tortoisehg/unstable-po
<peso> Any ideas?
<wgrant> peso: At the moment, I believe that you can only specify a branch that *you* own (not a team). You can change the branch's owner later.
<cwickert> connection dropped, not sure if my question reached this chan, so once again
<cwickert> how to search several "projects" in launchpad? I'd like to see all xfce related bugs in jaunty, although these are ~ 25 projects
<peso> wgrant: thanks! I'll do that
<wgrant> cwickert: You mean packages, rather than projects?
<cwickert> wgrant: well, the search form says "projects"
<wgrant> cwickert: That probably doesn't search through what you think it does.
<wgrant> cwickert: You want to search for bugs in those packages *in Ubuntu*, right?
<cwickert> wgrant: as LP is not used by upstream Xfce, yes
<wgrant> cwickert: In that case you want to search in a package, not a project.
<wgrant> cwickert: However there is no way to search through multiple targets at once, unfortunately.
<wgrant> Well, there is, sort of.
<cwickert> wgrant: so what is the best way? a tracker?
<cwickert> wgrant: or how to search for status, e.g. all open Xfce bugs?
<wgrant> cwickert: One of my teams, ~motuscience, is subscribed to all of the science-related packages in Ubuntu. I can then go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?advanced=1, and enter the team name as the bug contact.
<wgrant> cwickert: Launchpad doesn't know about this 'XFCE' thing.
<wgrant> That will give me a list of bugs in all the packages to which ~motuscience is subscribed.
<wgrant> ('Bug supervisor', not 'Bug contact', sorry)
<cwickert> wgrant: thanks for the link, the search form is much better than the one on the frontpage. I wonder why it is so well hidden?!
<wgrant> cwickert: Well, you're really meant to start from the project/distro page (eg. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu) and go from there to the bugs page for the project.
<cwickert> wgrant: but I don't know the name of Ubuntu's Xfce maintainer, so I have no idea who to search for
<wgrant> cwickert: Whereas you've gone to https://bugs.launchpad.net/, which is less specific so is less useful.
<cwickert> wgrant: ok, I surf to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu but I still don't see a link to the form you showed me
<wgrant> cwickert: 'Advanced search'
<cwickert> wgrant: sorrym my bad
<wgrant> It is less obvious than it used to be.
<wgrant> It used to be immediately to the left of the Search button
<cwickert> wgrant: but the advanced search is useless if I don't know the name of the subscriber(s), right?
<cwickert> wgrant: another (stupid) question: what's the use of having https://launchpad.net/xfce and https://launchpad.net/xfce-project in LP?
<wgrant> cwickert: That's right. There is probably a team already. Hit 'Subscribe to bug mail' for a few packages and look at the list in the sidebar. See if there's a reasonable-looking team.
<wgrant> cwickert: For linking Ubuntu bugs to upstream bugtrackers.
<cwickert> wgrant: there hardly is any information on these pages, e.g. no link to bugzilla.xfce.org
<cwickert> wgrant: but at least ti gives me the name of the team: xubuntu-team
<cwickert> wgrant: ok, not I search for the xubutu-team bugs and get 359 results. If I limit the query to Ubuntu 9.04 and 9.10 I get zero.
<wgrant> cwickert: That's because bugs are only specifically marked as affecting a release if a post-release update is going to happen.
<wgrant> (many Ubuntu developers feel that this is a bug in Launchpad)
<cwickert> wgrant: so what would I do to get all Xfce 4.6 bugs? (4.6 was released with 9.04)
<wgrant> cwickert: Panic.
<wgrant> cwickert: It's not possible at this time.
<cwickert> wgrant: great ;)
<cwickert> wgrant: but thanks a million for your help
<wgrant> cwickert: np
<al> hey, can someone here maybe fix the git branch at https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/quassel/trunk ? it seems to be affected by this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr-git/+bug/382609
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 382609 in bzr-git "lp:~vcs-imports/empathy/master import failing" [High,Fix released]
<intellectronica> al: can you please file a question. codehosting folks will be around later in the day, so they can have a look
<al> intellectronica: ok, did that. thanks
<yofel> hi, I frequently get 'Entity-body was not a well-formed JSON document.' when editing a bug description in firefox or epiphany, does anybody else get this?
<Peng_> Yes, some people do. I forget the details, though.
<Peng_> yofel: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/423924
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423924 in malone "Entity-body was not a well-formed JSON document when updating bug description" [High,In progress]
<yofel> Peng_: thx
<lodder> why can't I change the expected date of a milestone?
<lodder> why can't I change the expected date of a milestone?
<jml> lodder, I don't know.
<MTecknology> lodder: edge?
<pmatulis> i am receiving bugmail for package 'ltsp (in ubuntu)'.  when i follow the bug link LP gives me the option to subscribe.  also, when i view all ltsp (in ubuntu) bugs in LP they are not the same as those in my inbox
<pmatulis> k, looks like i'm getting notified and not due to subscription
<pmatulis> not sure why i'm not being notified for all bugs
<lodder> Why can't i change the expected released date of a milestone?
<MTecknology> lodder: I think you asked that already..
<MTecknology> lodder: was it maybe marked released?
<lodder> MTecknology: yea but I lost connection
<MTecknology> exit
<lodder> no it isn't marked released
<lodder> https://launchpad.net/time-drive/+milestone/0.3 --> I can't change the date excepected
<intellectronica> pmatulis: are you subscribed as a member of a team?
<intellectronica> pmatulis: which bug?
<pmatulis> intellectronica: no, individual
<intellectronica> pmatulis: what does the message header say?
<pmatulis> intellectronica: for the mail i *am* getting?
<intellectronica> pmatulis: yes
<intellectronica> pmatulis: also, what bug #?
<pmatulis> intellectronica: X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale: Subscriber (ltsp in ubuntu)
<intellectronica> pmatulis: right, so you're subscribed to the package, not to the bug
<pmatulis> intellectronica: but the bug says i'm a "notifieree" (terminology?)
<MTecknology> lodder: sorry- interenet died here | I'd probably file a question about it at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad. If it's a bug they can change it into one with the needed details. Otherwise they should be able to tell you way.
<pmatulis> intellectronica: that's ok, means i'll get all bugs right?
<intellectronica> pmatulis: does it really say "notifieree"?!
<pmatulis> intellectronica: no
<pmatulis> intellectronica: just trying to find a term similar to "subscriber"
<intellectronica> pmatulis: oh, you mean you're "also notified". yes, that's where you'll be if you're subscribed to the package
<pmatulis> intellectronica: just don't understand why when i searched for all ltsp bugs i am not getting bugmail for them
<pmatulis> intellectronica: however, i just became "also notified" for them too (again?)
<intellectronica> pmatulis: can you please give me some example bug numbers?
<pmatulis> intellectronica: one moment
<intellectronica> pmatulis: if you're subscribed to the package you'll be "also notified" for all bugs in that package
<pmatulis> intellectronica: that's what's bugging (!) me b/c it doesn't seems to be happening
<pmatulis> intellectronica: one moment
<intellectronica> pmatulis: so basically what you're saying is that you're subscribed to the package but you're not getting as much email as you'd expected?
<pmatulis> intellectronica: yes.  it sounds like there may be 2 packages here...
<pmatulis> intellectronica: but i can't find out how
<intellectronica> pmatulis: i don't understand
<pmatulis> intellectronica: ok, i am here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ltsp
<pmatulis> intellectronica: why does it offer "Subscribe to bug mail"?
<pmatulis> intellectronica: when i have already done so?  is that just a UI bug?
<intellectronica> pmatulis: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/419965 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419965 in malone "Project bugs page "Subscribe" link has inappropriate edit icon" [Low,Triaged]
<intellectronica> it is indeed a UI bug. i'll try to fix it later today
<pmatulis> ah
<pmatulis> ok
<pmatulis> my other troubles were due to the fact that i was mixing up subscribe and notified, as well as not properly filtering the bugs (i wasn't seeing everything)
<intellectronica> pmatulis: though the proposed fix, i'm now worried, might not be good enough. in your situation, you'd get exactly the same ui, which i understand is confusing
<intellectronica> pmatulis: maybe something like "Edit your subscription" will be more appropriate?
<pmatulis> intellectronica: the two methods should be clearer and not seen as 2 unrelated options
<intellectronica> pmatulis: i don't understand. what two methods?
<pmatulis> intellectronica: mail due to bug subscription and mail due to package subscription
<intellectronica> pmatulis: they are distinct in the headers, and you appear in a different place on the bug itself. how else do you think we should distinguish them?
<pmatulis> intellectronica: in the UI i mean.  if sub to package, in "all bugs" page: "You are subscribed to bug mail", if sub to bug, in "individual bug" page it should say the same thing
<intellectronica> pmatulis: the problem is that you can be subscribed indirectly, through teams and through the distribution, and you can edit these subscription. that makes it a bit more complicatedto come up with a good description
<pmatulis> intellectronica: don't see why, it all comes down to your ID
<intellectronica> pmatulis: right, but the actions you can take are varied. you can subscribe or unsubscribe yourself, or one of the teams you're in
<pmatulis> intellectronica: ok, i guess i see it different as a regular user
<intellectronica> pmatulis: but the fact that it's complicated doesn't mean that we shouldn't come up with a better UI. i think there's a lot of confusion around that, so i am very eager to hear ideas, or even just critique
<pmatulis> intellectronica: well i gave my 2 cents: let the user know what the score is near the top of a page
<intellectronica> pmatulis: thanks. i think this is a really good idea
<pmatulis> intellectronica: btw, is it possible to subscribe to a bug as well as the corresponding package?  with the UI let you?
<intellectronica> pmatulis: yes it is (and if you then cancel one of the subscriptions the other will remain)
<pmatulis> intellectronica: do you get 2 emails for every bug event?
<intellectronica> pmatulis: no, you only get one
<pmatulis> intellectronica: maybe the user should be alerted: "Hey dude!  You're already subscribed to bugmail for package foo.  Proceed anyway to subscribe to this bug?"
<intellectronica> pmatulis: hmmmm ... i'm not sure, that could be pretty annoying to users who are doing this intentionally, and there's no harm if you do it unintentionally (well, there is a bit if you the unsubscribe and don't understand why you're still getting email, but nothing more)
<pmatulis> intellectronica: it doesn't have to be as longwinded as i stated, not sure why that would be very annoying
<intellectronica> pmatulis: maybe if we put it in the subscribe box as a message, but not require confirmation? i think that's a nice way to handle that because it's informative but not intrusive
<pmatulis> intellectronica: sure
<pmatulis> intellectronica: in a user's profile does it state what packages are subscribed to?  if not, that would be nice
<intellectronica> pmatulis: no, there's no place to see all your subscriptions. i agree that would make working with subscriptions much easier
* leonardr changed the topic of #launchpad to: Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: leonardr | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<liw> when bugs in LP are linked to upstream bug trackers, should LP report their bug statuses? I don't think it is working in all cases
<beuno> liw, I think LP does when there are equivalents
<liw> LP: #203157 (to Debian) and LP: #160996 (GNOME) for example
<beuno> that said, gmb is the resident expert
<liw> the Debian bug is closed, LP claims it's confirmed
<beuno> maybe bug watches aren't managing to keep up
 * beuno waits for someone from the bugs team to look
<beuno> deryck?
<deryck> beuno, oddly someone else was just asking me about this.  checking on things now.
<gmb> liw, beuno, deryck: This is bug 383467.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383467 in malone "BugWatch updates on bug trackers with large numbers of watches fall behind quickly" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383467
<gmb> The Gnome ones should be sorted out today (new code and we're going to update all 13,000+ of them)
<gmb> The debbugs ones I'm not so sure about, but haven't really had time to investigate yet.
<lodder> MTecknology: ok i'll ask the question
<liw> gmb, ok, it's being taken care of, thanks
<lodder> MTecknology: where should I ask the question?
<MTecknology> lodder: that link I gave you
<lodder> MTecknology: could you please resend the link I don't see it
<MTecknology> lodder: answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<lodder> MTecknology: thx
<slacker_nl> hello
<slacker_nl> could it be possible to create a bug directly via launchpad instead of redirecting me to a wiki page?!?
<Peng_> What?
<jamalta> slacker_nl: where are you trying to create a bug from?
<slacker_nl> jamalta: lp itself
<slacker_nl> i'm logged in, at the debian installer section, report a bug > redirects me to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<pmatulis> slacker_nl: use the ubuntu-bug utility
<slacker_nl> pmatulis: i'm not on ubuntu atm
<pmatulis> slacker_nl: ah, great point
<slacker_nl> not really user friendly if i might add
<pmatulis> $ ubuntu-bug ubuntu-bug ?
<slacker_nl> lol
<slacker_nl> i don't mind pushing people to apport, but I would like to be able to report bug the old fashioned way too
<maxb> slacker_nl: Yeah, it's annoying and overly heavy handed :-(
<maxb> You can bypass it by appending ?no-redirect to the URL
<slacker_nl> maxb: i just figured that out
<slacker_nl> thnx though :)
<mok0> Is there a bzr command that just prints out the current revno?
<Peng_> mok0: "bzr revno".
<mok0> Peng, thanks (d'Oh!)
<Peng_> :D
<mok0> hehe
<mok0> Peng_: there is no other way to get the revno into a file is there? I am thinking of something like CVS'es $Id:$ expansion
<Peng_> mok0: I don't know what the status of keyword expansion is.
<mok0> Peng_: I think many consider it A Bad Thing
<Peng_> mok0: Indeed. Partially as an excuse for not supporting it. :P
<mok0> Peng_, but I think it may be useful to include the revno as a string into the app
<Peng_> mok0: http://bazaar-vcs.org/KeywordExpansion for one.
 * Peng_ points to #bzr
 * mok0 looks
<mok0> thanks, Peng_
<menesis> can I ask here for translation import to be reviewed, or do I have to file a question on rosetta?
<rsalveti> hi, I'm trying to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~malept/bzr-gentoo-overlay/overlay-main branch, but launchpad says that's updating it, but the last time it was trying to update was actually 2 days ago
<rsalveti> probably something wrong happened, but how to identify/report that?
<pmatulis> how does one check if a PPA is available for a certain package?
<mneptok> pmatulis: search LP?
<pmatulis> mneptok: ha ha
<pmatulis> mneptok: k, found a link
<james_w> pmatulis: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<james_w> the search there should work
<pmatulis> james_w: thank you
<virtuald> is there an irc bot that can search launchpad bugs?
<virtuald> i know very little perl, python and tcl so i don't really know where to start.
<arand> I was doing the survey on comprehesibilty of launchpad icons, and I find the survey rather incomprehensible... The first question highlights a section, not an icon...
<beuno> arand, good point
<beuno> the icon is on the right of the section
<beuno> but it'
<beuno> it's a good observation that the icon isn't very obvious  :)
<beuno> oh, and thanks for taking the survey  :)
<arand> Indeed, I was struggiling quite a while, before deciding with 70% certainty that "icon" meant the tiny image and not the "item visual representation" of everything that was highlighted  (40%) :D
<beuno> arand, that is the feedback we're after!
<geser> kfogel: I don't want to sound impatient, but it would be really cool to see the toc on https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc/ in a not too distant future. do you have any info when the change will land there?
<kfogel> geser: hmmm.  No -- I thought it would be deployed already, but for some reason it's not.  It's landed in trunk.  Want to just post on launchpad-dev {_AT_} lists.launchpad.net and ask?
<geser> kfogel: will do
<kfogel> geser: I'll watch for it -- I'm curious too!
<arand> beuno: That survey was quite interesting, truns out my guesses for the box&cog were both wrong, dispite having used launchpad a few years. Also, it is only now I've relised that the edit icon is in fact a pencil and not an exclamation mark, which I've always identified it as (and been somewhat puzzled by)
<beuno> arand, you'd be surprised how many people have said the same thing about the edit icon
<beuno> we're still processing the results, but we'll publish them as soon as we do
<beuno> (and change icons accordingly)
<maxb> huh. I've never thought it anything but a pencil
<maxb> Where is this survey, btw?
<beuno> maxb, http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=8hXmjrmFS7TmQCjh7jJB_2bQ_3d_3d
<beuno> that's the second pass
<beuno> the first one we've already closed
<maxb> that one's also closed :-)
* leonardr changed the topic of #launchpad to: Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: -| Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<arand> maxb: http://blog.launchpad.net/ < last post contains last survey, was open just 10 min ago...
<maxb> This survey is ridiculous
<maxb> Anyone who is a moderately competent Launchpad user is disbarred from participating because the survey calls for mandatory confusion
<jamalta> more surveys!
<jamalta> oh wait, i already did that one... oops
 * maxb has responded "foo" "bar" and "baz" a lot
<maxb> People designing surveys should pay more attention to whether their users will have anything relevant to put in all the boxes before insisting they all be filled in
<cody-somerville> What would cause 'lazr.restfulclient.errors.HTTPError: HTTP Error 503: Service Unavailable' from launchpadlib?
<maxb> I am distressed that the future UI of Launchpad is being determined to any extent by a survey which has managed to so thoroughly earn my disdain
<Ursinha-afk> hi rockstar :) are you there by chance?
<rockstar> Ursinha, yes, I am indeed here.  What's up?
<Ursinha> rockstar, do you know what can be causing this branch to fail mirroring: https://code.launchpad.net/~malept/bzr-gentoo-overlay/overlay-main
<Ursinha> rockstar, I mean, where can I see the traceback or something when a problem like this happens?
<PsyberS> how do i get the commit messages to link to my lp user page? for example these are not linked -> https://code.launchpad.net/~do-plugins/do-plugins/nmdocklet
<PsyberS> (i have already done 'bzr lp-login' on each machine)
<Ursinha> PsyberS, you have to set your username using bzr whoami
<Ursinha> is that set correctly?
<rockstar> PsyberS, bzr whoami
<PsyberS> so just 'bzr whoami user'?
<rockstar> Ursinha, I think all the information you need is there.  The user changed the http configuration and broke the branch.
<Ursinha> ouch
 * Ursinha looks
<rockstar> PsyberS, `bzr whoami "Your Fullname <your@emailaddress.com>"
<Ursinha> rockstar, how do you know that?
<rockstar> Ursinha, actually, um, I'm not sure that's it, but that's what it kinda looks like.  "An attempt to access a url outside the server jail was made:"
<rockstar> Ursinha, also, this probably should take place in #launchpad-dev
<Ursinha> rsalveti, ^
<PsyberS> Ursinha, rockstar: awesome thanks, that fixed it up :)
<Ursinha> PsyberS, great :)
<PsyberS> probably no way to fix old commits though is there?
<rockstar> PsyberS, nope, not really.
<PsyberS> ah well, people will figure it out if needed :)
<mwhudson> rockstar, Ursinha: i think that error means a badly configured bzr+http server
<lifeless> rockstar: mwhudson: there were a release or two where the http bzr server was bust
<mwhudson> i thought the message was somewhat familiar
<wgrant> cody-somerville: A timeout, generally.
<fale> hi
<fale> I would like to report a bug... but now is a very difficult procedure... is there an easy way to do so?
<wgrant> fale: What's difficult about it?
<fale> wgrant: disappeard the way to do it directly from launchpad..
<wgrant> fale: The wiki page describes several easy ways to do it.
<wgrant> fale: Does "Help » Report a problem" not work?
<fale> wgrant: mmm I think the easyest way was the only one removed -.-
<wgrant> fale: Perhaps a click or two easier for you, but the information that the other methods add makes the developers' and triagers' lives much easier.
<wgrant> You say, however, that it is "very difficult." I don't see how that is the case.
<fale> because I'm submitting a patch for a program that I don't have actually installed
<wgrant> Ah, that is one case in which it falls down.
<wgrant> Look down the bottom of the wiki page for a direct link to the bug filing form.
<wgrant> Or add ?no-redirect to the end of the +filebug URL.
<fale> wgrant: :) thankyou :)
<wgrant> fale: np
<micahg> wgrant: that's not the prefered way
<wgrant> micahg: What isn't, and why?
<micahg> ah
<micahg> nm
<micahg> just read the whole thing
<wgrant> Phew.
<micahg> actually, still, it's probably better to do ubuntu-bug PKGNAME
<micahg> it works even if it's not installed
<wgrant> micahg: Debatable.
<micahg> so users get in the habit
<fale> micahg: didn't know that... than I may use it :)
<micahg> fale: also saves you the trouble of hunting for the source package
<fale> :)
<bdmurray> Has anybody ever used component with searchTasks in the API?
<wgrant> bdmurray: IIRC it doesn't work. Let me check the code.
<wgrant> I think I remember attempting to fix it at one point.
#launchpad 2009-10-06
<wgrant> bdmurray: Not sure how best to fix it, but it certainly won't work now.
<bdmurray> wgrant: okay, thanks for looking into it!
<wgrant> bdmurray: np
<AdamDH> hi, how do I remove this? https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gcc/trunk I created it a while back by mistake
<mwhudson> AdamDH: i can delete it for you, one sec
<AdamDH> thankyou mwhudson
<mwhudson> AdamDH: it's gone
<AdamDH> oh and how do I delete a PPA? I no longer require it https://launchpad.net/~adamhorden/+archive/msp430support
<mwhudson> AdamDH: ask a question at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<mwhudson> AdamDH: but don't feel you have to clean up after yourself, you might want it again one day...
<AdamDH> mwhudson, ah ok I just prefer to clean up after experimenting with development releases
<maxb> Note that once a PPA has had packages in it, it can't be deleted, only disabled
<maxb> (Hidden from everyone but the owner)
<rickspencer3> hi guys
<rickspencer3> is it just me, or is there something odd about this comment:
<rickspencer3> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/window-picker-applet/+bug/428676/comments/9
<rickspencer3> ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428676 in window-picker-applet "window icons don't get the right size (and so they are blurred)" [Low,Confirmed]
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> i have a question
<meoblast001> my project is very new, i think a total of 2 people have a checkout of it, and i'm thinking about changing some things
<meoblast001> i'm thinking about making the Bazaar email address be an email address that is at the moment fake, but will later exist (on my server), and then having Launchpad have both this not-yet-existant email address and my real one
<meoblast001> is that at all sane?
<meoblast001> if not, what problems could arise
<cody-somerville> meoblast001, To add an e-mail address to your account, the e-mail address must be valid as you're required to visit a link sent to you at the address to confirm it.
<meoblast001> ah, ok
<meoblast001> makes sense
<meoblast001> my problem is that currently we use personal emails, i wanted to make internal emails
<cody-somerville> why?
<micahg> meoblast001: why not make a team?
<meoblast001> at the moment, i'm technically limited from running an email server, but in the next few months, i will be able to
<meoblast001> micahg: i have a team
<micahg> can;t you use the team for internal mail?
<meoblast001> not sure what you mean
<meoblast001> mailing list?
<micahg> send mail to the team
<micahg> mailing list if you want  an archive of it
<meoblast001> we have a mailing list
<micahg> I thought a team was a mail alias as well
<micahg> is it not?
<meoblast001> it is?
<micahg> can someone verify?
<micahg> kfogel: ^^
<maxb> A team can optionally have an associated mailing list, perhaps that's what you're thinking of?
<micahg> yeah, wishful thinking on my part, sorry meoblast001
<micahg> meoblast001: maybe a second team/ML for internal communications?
<maxb> meoblast001: What do you mean "the Bazaar email address" ?
<cody-somerville> and why would you need a second team/ml for "internal communications"?
<cody-somerville> What are you trying to achieve? What are you trying to do?
<meoblast001> micahg: i have a better idea :)
<meoblast001> but i need the help of someone else on my project
<meoblast001> because my current ISP is rather weird, they have a ton of ports blocked, including the one used for email
<poolie> thumper, abentley: on consideration i don't think i like the merge-preview diffs now shown by mps
<poolie> this is more gut feel than science :)
<meoblast001> if another member on my project is willing to setup a temporary relay system on his server, it might be able to help until i switch ISPs
<poolie> the conflict markers just seem like a distraction
<abentley> poolie: It's a tradeoff in favour of simplicity.  Otherwise, you have to distinguish between the review diff and the preview diff.
<abentley> poolie: And people then have to understand the distinction between them.
<spiv> I agree there should be One True Diff.  I'm not sure that necessarily implies showing conflict markers in the diff when there's a conflict.
<spiv> I think perhaps it would feel less weird to me if the conflict markers weren't displayed as if they were part of the text, i.e. without the "+" prefix.
<jeremyclarke> hey guys I registered a launchpad for part of a website i run a couple years ago
<jeremyclarke> but never used it, was just hoping for .po .mo support
<jeremyclarke> https://launchpad.net/gvlingua
<jeremyclarke> its totally dead and useless, but i can't figure out how to destroy it
<jeremyclarke> is there an admin here who can do it?
<RenatoSilva> Automatic translation export is committing no changes
<RenatoSilva> Only the creation and export date changed
<RenatoSilva> Maybe the po is generated by a job, the dates are updated and the export component thinks it has changed, but the changes are irrelevant
<bullgard4> During booting I obtain the message: "T43 login: render error detected, EIR: 0x00000010; page table error; PGTBL_ER: 0x000000100; [drm:915_handle_error] *ERROR* EIR stuck: 0x00000010, masking." What project or DEB program package to associate to this error in Launchpad?
<wgrant> bullgard4: You probably want #ubuntu-bugs, but 'linux' is probably a good guess for the source package.
<bullgard4> wgrant: I doubt that 'linux' is the proper DEB program package because the DEB program package »linux« is not installed on my computer.
<wgrant> bullgard4: Launchpad bugs are filed against source packages. The source package for the Linux kernel is 'linux'.
<wgrant> You probably have linux-image-* installed, which are binary packages produced from the 'linux' source.
<bullgard4> wgrant: Using your explanations I recgnize now that you are probably right, and I will act as you suggested. As the channel #ubuntu-bugs is still asleep, please tell yet me why upgrading my computer to Ubuntu Karmic did not install the packe »linux« automatically?
<bullgard4> s/recgnize/recognize/
<wgrant> bullgard4: It's a source package, so it is not installable. Only binary packages are.
<bullgard4> What about the DEB program package »linux-source«? It is a source package too, but Ubuntu did "install" it automatically (according to the wording of Synaptic).
<geser> bullgard4: it's a binary package containing the kernel source files
<bullgard4> geser: You call it a "binary" package. What other kinds of packages are there (aside from binary ones)?
<geser> bullgard4: the "binary" packages are the .deb files you can install, a "sourc" package is the combination of an .orig.tar.gz, .diff.gz and .dsc file from which the .deb files are built
<geser> (and then there are some specialized .debs but one usually don't use them directly)
<lool> Hey
<lool> I got my first spam comment on launchpad this morning  :)
<lool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/window-picker-applet/+bug/428676/comments/9
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428676 in window-picker-applet "window icons don't get the right size (and so they are blurred)" [Low,Confirmed]
<lool> same comment in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi/+bug/332365/comments/12
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332365 in acpi "hibernation doesn't work with samsung nc10 + LPIA" [Medium,In progress]
<lool> Basically all first 5 bugs on https://bugs.launchpad.net/~cimi?field.searchtext=&orderby=-date_last_updated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_pa ...
<lool> ... ckage=
<lool> Well on the most recently changed list of bugs of that person
<jml> good morning Launchpad
<Ursinha> good morning jml
<jml> Ursinha, bom dia!
<Ursinha> jml, :D
<spiv> jml: 'ullo gov!
<jml> spiv, hi :)
<jml> Ursinha, isn't it a little early in SP?
<spiv> jml: you're missing all the fun Sydney weather
<Ursinha> jml, indeed it is, but I'm sprinting in Belgrade right now :)
<spiv> jml: it hailed the afternoon you flew out, and again this afternoon, and of course the duststorm.
<maek0> I love the new look of launchpad .. looks very professional
<jml> spiv, my comings and goings herald the apocalypse.
<spiv> :)
<spiv> On a vaguely apocalyptic note I read _American Gods_ over the long weekend and was faintly disappointed.  I realised after a while that it's mainly because it's not _Infinite Jest_.  I'm not sure what to do about that.  Keep reading stuff, I guess.
<lool> Hmm I cant find the link to bug history in bugs; is it gone?
<spiv> lool: Hmm, I don't see it either, but you can add /+activity to the bug to see it I guess
<spiv> lool: I think now that most (all?) changes are shown inline with the comments it's probably not so necessary.
<maxb> spiv: I disagree, and have said so in the bug
<lool> spiv: The dup/undup activities aren't
<spiv> Ah, that's unfortunate.
<lool> spiv: Thanks, I couldn't remember activity, was trying history and changes etc.
<wgrant> spiv: s/most/a very restricted subset/
<spiv> wgrant: well, I took a quick look at a (moderately simple) bug before saying that, and everything in +activity was already expressed on the main page.
<spiv> So the common stuff like status changes and adding of attachments at least seem to be there.
<wgrant> Bug 436818
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436818 in malone "Bug Activity Log no longer linked in 3.0 UI" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436818
<spiv> wgrant: ta
<wgrant> So yes, most of the common minor changes are there.
<wgrant> But the apocalyptic ones are not.
<spiv> wgrant: I dunno, having a bug marked Invalid always seems pretty apocalyptic ;)
<sproaty> is there anyway to hide a download from a release? without deleting it
<wgrant> sproaty: Sadly not.
<sproaty> means I reset my download count every new version :(
<Mez> ok, this is a little confusing...
<Mez>  lp:scrumpy  - Scrumpy Developers  Change branch
<Mez> 11 revisions, 31 in the past month.
<wgrant> Mez: Where do you se that stat?
<wgrant> Ah, there.
<wgrant> The 31 is across all branches in the project.
<wgrant> Hm.
<wgrant> But that shouldn't actually work, as there's a typo.
<wgrant> So the 31 is completely wrong.
<wgrant> (it's the default in the template)
<wgrant> Mez: ^^
<bullgard4> dmesg reports: "usb usb2: root hub lost power or was reset." Where (what package) should I associate a Launchpad bug report to? (This error did not appear in Jaunty.)
<wgrant> bullgard4: linux again.
<bullgard4> wgrant: Can you explain why to »linux«? It seems to me rather far-fetched.
<LarstiQ> bullgard4: hardware -> kernel?
<LarstiQ> seems obvious to me
<wgrant> It's a message related to the hardware that is generated by the kernel.
<bullgard4> LarstiQ: Yes, it is a kernel phenomenon (error).
<wgrant> It seems like it's probably a kernel issue.
<bullgard4> wgrant: Thank you for explaining.
<bullgard4> I have started to compile a Launchpad bug report. This process is not yet finished. During this process I notice that the headline of my Launchpad bug report is not precise enough. Can I change the headline yet?
<intellectronica> bullgard4: yes, you can change the bug summary by clicking the yellow edit icon to the right
<bullgard4> intellectronica: Before submitting my bug report, or after?
<intellectronica> bullgard4: that's for an existing bug report. of course you can always change it before submitting just by editing the field
<bullgard4> intellectronica: I cannot find "the yellow edit icon to the right" in my bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/444428. In what line is it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444428 in linux "usb usb2: root hub lost power or was reset" [Undecided,New]
<intellectronica> bullgard4: just next to the bug title, on the right
<bullgard4> intellectronica: Excellent! --  Thank you very much.
<eagles0513875> hey guys how do i remove blueprints i have created
<intellectronica> eagles0513875: you mark them as obsolete
<intellectronica> that is, you can't delete them, only indicate that they're obsolete
<eagles0513875> where exactly do i do that
<eagles0513875> i found it
<eagles0513875> how do i delete a project that i created?
<intellectronica> eagles0513875: we don't usually delete projects from launchpad unless there's a really good reason (project is bogus, illegal, or something like that). if you'd like to get a project deleted, file a question and an admin will take a look at it
<eagles0513875> its one i created that didnt materialize but am going to setup another one that ill start working on asap
* al-maisan changed the topic of #launchpad to: Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: al-maisan | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<al-maisan> mrevell: please remind me about the location of the CHR instruction/FAQ pages.
<jml> al-maisan, http://wiki.canonical.com/Launchpad/CommunityHelpRotation
<salty-horse> hi. is this spam? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96/+bug/251107/comments/221 -- the user seems legit
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/251107/+text)
<mrevell> thanks jml
<salty-horse> never mind about that spam. the account was compromised for a short time
<al-maisan> jml: thank you.
<salty-horse> any launchpad admin around?
<rodrigo_> is bzr broken? I get this on all branches I've tried to 'get':
<rodrigo_> bzr: ERROR: exceptions.ValueError: unknown object type identifier 60
<rodrigo_> *** Bazaar has encountered an internal error.  This probably indicates a
<rodrigo_>     bug in Bazaar.  You can help us fix it by filing a bug report at
<rodrigo_>         https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+filebug
<rodrigo_>     attaching the crash file
<rodrigo_>         /home/rodrigo/.cache/crash/bzr-20091006114259-25475.crash
<rodrigo_>     and including a description of the problem.
<rodrigo_>     The crash file is plain text and you can inspect or edit it to remove
<rodrigo_>     private information.
<rodrigo_> should I file the bug, or is it already known?
<beuno> rodrigo_, I don't think it's a known issue
<beuno> care to pastebin /home/rodrigo/.cache/crash/bzr-20091006114259-25475.crash?
<lifeless> its a known issue
<spiv> rodrigo_: it's bug 427736
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427736 in bzr/2.0 "bzr1.17 on launchpad streams wrong data, causes "unknown object type identifier 60" in bencode pulling from pack into 2a repository" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427736
 * lifeless high fives spiv
<spiv> rodrigo_: fixed in current bzr trunk; there are workarounds given in the bug comments
<rodrigo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/286905/
<rodrigo_> spiv: ah, ok
<spiv> Hmm, the bug title is a bit wrong.
<lifeless> spiv: want to make the fix a priority for mwhudson to get cp'd ?
<spiv> lifeless: it's a client-side issue, actually
<spiv> Hence my comment about the bug title; fixing that now.
<lifeless> spiv: ah, urk.
<lifeless> I didn't catch that, and I read your patch n all :P
<lifeless> spiv: should we push 2.0.1 forwawrd?
<spiv> The fix was in remote.py :P
<spiv> Perhaps, what's the schedule for 2.0.1?
<spiv> There's a paramiko fix in the 2.0 branch that would be nice to have in a release too.
<spiv> rodrigo_: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/427736/comments/9 is the comment with the workarounds
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427736 in bzr/2.0 "bzr1.17 on launchpad streams wrong data, causes "unknown object type identifier 60" in bencode pulling from pack into 2a repository" [Critical,Fix released]
<rodrigo_> can I import a git branch into LP?
<rodrigo_> seems it says only master will get imported
<wgrant> rodrigo_: Unfortunately you can only import master at the moment.
<rodrigo_> wgrant: so, I am importing a couple of proects from GNOME's git, and using LP for code reviews
<rodrigo_> but now I've branched GNOME's git modules, so what can I do to keep the remote branch for code reviews?
<rodrigo_> I am about to land big changes in git master, and don't want that in the karmic version
<wgrant> I don't know, sorry.
<rodrigo_> ok
<mrevell> jml: ping?
<jml> mrevell, pong. on the phone.
<jml> mrevell-lunch, back.
<abc_> hi frnds i one problem using ubuntu is anybdy der to help me?
<Guest73669> hi frnds i one problem using ubuntu is anybdy der to help me?
<ulysses__> probably
<al-maisan> Guest73669: try #ubuntu, this channel is for issues related to the launchpad system.
<al-maisan> Guest73669: Questions about Ubuntu can also be asked at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu or http://ubuntuforurm.org.
<rowinggolfer__> I've installed karmic. Previously using jaunty. Do I need to regenerate the ssh key I use for Launchpad?
<rowinggolfer__> or can I simply move the .ssh folder across?
<beuno-lunch> rowinggolfer__, move your .ssh across
<rowinggolfer__> beuno-lunch, thanks.
<rowinggolfer__> beuno-lunch, thanks... that worked.
<rowinggolfer__> I can't bear to leave karmic.
<rowinggolfer__> it's absolutely bloody marvellous.
<rowinggolfer__> machine is running markedly cooler.
<rowinggolfer__> and my rf switch works for the first time.
<rowinggolfer__> (under linux)
<beuno-lunch> rowinggolfer__, yeah, it's going to be an amazing release
<mrevell> night all
<slacker_nl>  /part
* al-maisan changed the topic of #launchpad to: Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<stefanlsd> hihi. is anyone please able to help me debugging some output im getting back from a lp api call. http://paste.ubuntu.com/287181/  is pretty much my request and my result. im expecting 3 values back, but only get 2
<geser> stefanlsd: I've tried this on egde (have no auth token for staging) and I get three results
<stefanlsd> geser: thanks. kees helped me debug, he also gets 3. it must be something in my code then. thanks for your time :)
#launchpad 2009-10-07
<cyberix_> Can I request for a new license to be added?
<cyberix_> Or is it just that you look which ones are popular with a heuristic of some sorts?
<mwhudson> cyberix_: i think we have a policy of trying to discourage license proliferation
<cyberix_> I got the impression ISC license was fairly popular.
<wgrant> I think it's actually fairly rare.
<manjo> when I try to register key with launchpad I get Launchpad could not verify your signature: (7, 9, 'No public key')
<wgrant> manjo: Did you push the key to keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<manjo> I clearsigned the key and pasted on the launchpad window
<wgrant> manjo: Which page are you on?
<manjo> Manoj Iyer •
<manjo> Thanks for adding your OpenPGP key to Launchpad. So we can confirm that the key is yours, we need you to use the key to sign some text.
<wgrant> Are you sure you're using the right key?
<manjo> I did a clearsign verify and it said it looks good
<manjo> clearsign & verify
<wgrant> The verify said it was the same key that Launchpad is expecting?
<manjo> gpg: Signature made Tue 06 Oct 2009 05:57:56 PM CDT using RSA key ID 81991794
<manjo> gpg: Good signature from "Manoj Iyer (manjo) <manoj.iyer@canonical.com>"
<wgrant> And 81991794 is the key you registered on LP?
<manjo> I am trying to sign Please register 07C---F to the
<manjo> Launchpad user manjo.  2009-10-06 22:23:41 UTC
<wgrant> That doesn't look like the same key.
<wgrant> The fingerprint ends with F, but the key ID you signed the text with ends with 4.
<manjo> let me push that key again
<manjo> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys 81991794
<manjo> gpg: sending key 81991794 to hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<manjo> wgrant, will that take some time to sync ?
<wgrant> manjo: The fingerprint of the key with which you are signing the text is F351 0055 1DC0 F8BF 4DB3  A646 5C51 4CA7 8199 1794
<wgrant> The text you are signing appears to say the fingerprint it wants is 07C...F
<wgrant> => you are using the wrong key
<manjo> how do I get it to use the key with fingerprint 07C ?
<manjo> to sign ?
<manjo> --clearsign --key ?
<wgrant> --clearsign -u KEYID
 * manjo mia kulpa 
<manjo> ah that worked
<manjo> thanks a ton wgrant
<wgrant> manjo: Great. No problem.
<visik7> is it planned to add to bazaar automated branch import from at least the 4 main software repositories ? github bitbucket googlecode and sourceforge ?
<wgrant> visik7: Launchpad can already import Git, Subversion and CVS branches, which covers all of those except BitBucket.
<ub3rst4r> hi, i have a team assigned to my bazaar branch. do i need to change my launchpad-login on bazaar to lrc-team so that it will work right?
<wgrant> ub3rst4r: No. As long as you're a member of the team, you will have access.
<ub3rst4r> ok
<ub3rst4r> how come whenever i go to push to the branch it creates a new one?
<ub3rst4r> https://code.launchpad.net/lilregcleaner
<ub3rst4r> notice the one with nick58
<wgrant> ub3rst4r: Maybe it has stored the old push location, without the team name?
<wgrant> bzr push --remember lp:lilregcleaner
<ub3rst4r> ok maybe i didnt add the remember
<wgrant> You just need to do that the first time.l
<ub3rst4r> push branch: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Enick58/lilregcleaner/devel/
<ub3rst4r>  push branch: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lrc-team/lilregcleaner/devel/
<ub3rst4r> :D
<wgrant> Great.
<ub3rst4r> thanks
<wgrant> Now just delete the ~nick58 one, and you'll be fine.
<x-warrior> Where can I get more information about how and when to use the section code from launchpad? Actually i'm studing computer science and want to share some codes with the community
<x-warrior> but i don't have sure, that this codes will be something like a big program or something like
<X-warrior> Where can I get more information about how and when to use the section code from launchpad? Actually i'm studing computer science and want to share some codes with the community
<X-warrior> but i don't have sure, that this codes will be something like a big program or something like
<RenatoSilva> What's the diff between "target to milestone" and "taget to release" in bugs? The former is a column of the projects table where you select a milestone, the latter is below that table, and you select a series, which in pratice is selectiong the same milestone to me. So what's the diff?
<RenatoSilva> Bug 445095 is an example
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445095 in moin-solenoid/trunk "List bullets and numbers not displayed in IE7" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445095
<RenatoSilva> Better: what's the milestone's Active field? What does bug targeting mean there? The release affected by the bug, or next release that will fix it? If this last, then the only way to really identify the milestone to which the bug applies is typing in bug description?
<superm1> hey guys i've been trying to get an apport-ified bug filed, but it keeps timing out: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+filebug/ywFU8HsUlXQDzhqr1sHd3H2GdB3?field.title=mythfrontend.real+crashed+with+SIGSEGV+in+QMutex%3A%3Alock%28%29
<al-maisan> Good morning!
<superm1> it keeps telling me to come in #launchpad to talk to you guys about it
<superm1> well it eventually got filed after about 45 tries, but why did that time out so many times?
<spiv> superm1: the search for possible duplicates can be slow, especially if you have a lot of words in your initial bug summary
<superm1> that was even before i got up to the initial bug summary
<superm1> it was a big coredump that got attached to it, 53 megs or so
<spiv> It's a bug that it's so slow any situation, of course.
<spiv> If you have a specific OOPS ID someone will be able take a look at the OOPS report to give a more specific answer about why it was slow for you.
<superm1> well it eventually got filed (bug 445173), i didn't notate any of those oops ids. that would have been smart :)
<spiv> All new OOPS reports are looked at every day though.
<ubottu> Bug 445173 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/445173 is private
<superm1> okay well surely i should show up in it then with my many tries :)
<spiv> I'm sure you will :)
<superm1> okay thanks!
<spiv> I'm glad it got through.
<lodder> Hi when I upload to my ppa it won't build getting this error:
<lodder> make: *** [debian/python-module-stampdir/time-drive] Error 1
<lodder> dpkg-buildpackage: error: debian/rules build gave error exit status 2
<lodder> I don't even have clue what I can do about it, please help me
<lodder> here is the full build log: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/33204464/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.time-drive_0.3-1~karmic1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<mzz> It looks like launchpad does not like the apport-powered bug I'm trying to file (Error ID: OOPS-1376G935). Is there anything I can do about this?
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1376G935
<mzz> (that oops is actually after I tried my standard stupid debugging step of hitting f5 once)
<mzz> (sorry, forgot to write down the oops I got before that)
<spiv> mzz: UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf8' codec can't decode byte 0xff in position 2235: unexpected code byte
<spiv> mzz: so I guess Launchpad is expecting some data in that the apport attachment to be UTF-8 encoded, but it seems it isn't.
<spiv> I don't know enough to say if that's a bug in Launchpad or apport (or both...)
<spiv> It does seem likely that Launchpad ought to cope more gracefully in any case.
<mzz> hmm, I guess I'll get to figure out where that apport report lives on my drive so I can file manually
<wgrant> mzz: /var/crash
<mzz> (and you might want the report to debug this, or does the oops include enough of it to debug?)
 * mzz is having fun finding other unrelated bugs while trying to debug something, I think this is bug number 4 and counting)
<spiv> Not sure if the OOPS report has enough detail, so probably safest and simplest to add the apport file explicitly.
<LarstiQ> how do I provide feedback on why https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/blender/trunk is failing?
<LarstiQ> I'm pretty sure I know why
<mzz> will do, give me a few minutes to more thoroughly debug my failing X server so I can restart it without losing information
<mzz> is there some place I can complain or vote or whatever about the current push on ubuntu's end to file all bugs through apport? I know this isn't it, but I still want to do it somewhere.
<mzz> (and it's not about this apport report failing, it's about the original problem I was debugging :)
<spiv> LarstiQ: I guess you could file a question at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-code.  It would certainly reach the right people, anyway...
<LarstiQ> spiv: thanks, I see someone already did :)
<LarstiQ> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+question/84925
<mrevell> Morning! I'm the help contact today.
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: mrevell
<wgrant> mrevell: Did you mean to truncate the topic?
<mrevell> wgrant: Nope, thanks.
<wgrant> CHR is going to be substantially less useful for IRC support from next week, as there will no longer be a variety of timezones throughout the week :(
<Ursinha> wgrant: indeed
* spiv changed the topic of #launchpad to: Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: mrevell | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
 * spiv untruncates the /topic
 * mzz finds it somewhat suspicious that this crash report has ProblemType: KernelOops but does not mention the string "oops" elsewhere in the report
<spiv> mzz: the phrases "Oops!" springs to mind...
<mpt> Where do I find the translations of a particular binary package in Launchpad?
<mpt> There's no source package Translations page, and I can't figure out how to get to binary package pages any more
<wgrant> mpt: Try a source package in a distroseries.
<wgrant> mpt: This has always been the case. Distribution source packages and binary packages have never had translations.
<mpt> wgrant, ah yes, I'd forgotten about that
<mpt> I knew distribution source packages have never yet had Translations pages, I'd forgotten about distribution series source packages
<wgrant> DistributionSourcePackages should really have a Translations tab rather like their Branches tab.
<mpt> indeed
<kwah> hi all
<kwah> are there examples of projects, which use launchpad as hosting platform, but do not use translations functionality?
<spiv> kwah: sure.  Launchpad itself is one!
<kwah> hm
<spiv> If you want another example, https://launchpad.net/lilregcleaner doesn't appear to use Launchpad's translations functionality.
<spiv> (I found that example by clicking on random projects in the Featured Projects list at https://launchpad.net/ and looking for one with a page that didn't have "Help translate" link under Get Involved.)
<kwah> so, ones that do not use certain functionality do not have corresponding links on the summary page, right?
<spiv> Right.
<wgrant> They currently have the tabs along the top, but not down the side.
<wgrant> I hope the top tabs will start vanishing soon.
<spiv> And if you click on the "Translations" tab on the top anyway, you'll see a page like: <https://translations.launchpad.net/lilregcleaner>
<kwah> spiv, thank you
<kwah> btw, any plans on translating/localising LP itself?
<spiv> kwah: I think so, but I'm not sure of the details.
<visik7> wgrant: I readed your reply right now :) yes but when I import it says that it's not automated and it could take some hours or days to get the tree imported
<mrevell-lunch> 1207290422
<mrevell> wrong window, sorry
<mainiak> hello
<mainiak> i have problem with login/registration to launchpad - I has already created account, but it cannot send me password, and also I cannot register
<mrevell> mainiak: Hi
<mrevell> mainiak: Does that mean you haven't received the confirmation email?
<mainiak> mrevell: yes I did - time ago, and I probably followed link included, but now it shouts:
<mainiak> Your account details have not been found. Please check your subscription email address and try again.
<mainiak> so I am stucked
<mrevell> sinzui: Are you available yet? Do you know what issue  mainiak is facing? I've seen a few people have this problem over the past couple of days.
<sinzui> mrevell: I do not know of any changes to the login process in the last 3 monthsn
<mrevell> thanks sinzui
<mrevell> mainiak: Have you tried re-registering?
<mainiak> mrevell: yes - cannot because I am already registered
<mainiak> maybe quick way would be to ask you to remove my account
<sinzui> mainiak: what is the first word in the email address you used?
<mainiak> my nickname ;-)
<sinzui> okay, launchpad definitely does not know it
<mainiak> strange
<sinzui> The login server is really the SSO server, which is not launchpad. so your information is not in launchpad yet
 * sinzui thinks
<mainiak> sinzui: shoud I reregister?
<mainiak> maybe is some state error at register procedure?
<sinzui> mainiak: visit https://login.launchpad.net/ It may know you.
<sinzui> mainiak: indeed. the single-signon seriver's logintoken has the information launchpad need to make your profile
<mainiak> sinzui: password reseted! thanks very much
 * mainiak still not catch what was the problem :-/
<sinzui> mainiak: I am not certain myself, but reset password is also a  self repair mechanism. it will reconnect your profile to your account.
<mainiak> sinzui: ok - thanks
<mainiak> see you
<Phurl> hi all
<Phurl> http://fmtyewtk.blogspot.com/2009/10/launchpad-timeout-error.html
<Phurl> (Error ID: OOPS-1376E1704)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1376E1704
<sinzui> looks like the db was unavailable
<sinzui> Phurl: I do not have access to the page do you? can you verify the page displays?
<Phurl> i am just retrying
<Phurl> it worked on the 3rd try
<Phurl> https://translations.launchpad.net/shqipoffice/trunk/+imports
<Phurl> ok  i have the po files ready for import.
<kfogel> Guest82960: hey, I'm trying to unsubscribe from receiving notifications about every bug filed against Launchpad.  I'm actually having trouble figuring out how to do that, though.  It appears that I'm a member of Launchpad Bug Contacts indirectly, via Canonical Launchpad Engineering.  But I'm not sure how to translate that knowledge into "unsubscribe me from this torrent of mail".  Help?
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> ok
 * Ursinha reads
<Ursinha> kfogel: maybe you're subscribed to launchpad bugs
<MTecknology> Is metcalfe around?
<Ursinha> I mean, launchpad project bugs
<kfogel> Ursinha: could be.  The team vs mailing list thing is hard to trace.
<kfogel> Ursinha: I have no memory of what I did a year ago to subscribe, is the problem.
<kfogel> Ursinha: I am a member of the ~launchpad-bugs team, indirectly via being a member of ~launchpad, yes.
<Ursinha> kfogel: I know that I get all bugs because I've explicitly subscribed to lp project
<Ursinha> but before that no
<kfogel> Ursinha: if only I could figure out where this explicit subscribe/unsubscribe UI is :-).
<Ursinha> kfogel: well :)
<Ursinha> let me see
<kfogel> Ursinha: (just so you know, I poked around in the UI a lot before I asked you, so if it's there it's at least not obvious to me)
<Ursinha> kfogel: well, I think it's in the overview page, https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project
<kfogel> Ursinha: I remember seeing once a page that listed all my mailing list subscriptions, and which of my addresses the list goes to.  But now I can't find that page.
<Ursinha> subscribe to bug mail
<Ursinha> weird thing is that i'm subscribed and it shows the subscribe instead of unsubscribe
<Ursinha> kfogel: it's the +editemails page
<Ursinha> I guess
<kfogel> Ursinha: that page (https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project) offers me to "Subscribe to bug mail" so I doubt it thinks I am already subscribed.
<kfogel> Ursinha: +editemails -- great, I'll try that.  Is there any route to reach it via the UI, though?
<Ursinha> in your profile page, I guess
<kfogel> I stared there.
<kfogel> started.
<kfogel> Well, and "stared" too I guess :-).
<kfogel> hmm, so none of the lists shown on https://edge.launchpad.net/~kfogel/+editemails are the all-launchpad-bugs list.
<Ursinha> hmm
<Ursinha> matsubara: could you help kfogel, please?
 * matsubara reads backlog
<kfogel> Ursinha: thanks for help so far.
<Ursinha> people are waiting for me right now, actually :)
<Ursinha> sorry not being more helpful kfogel
<kfogel> Ursinha: oh, gosh, you could have handed me off long ago it would have been no problem.
<kfogel> thanks for the time you took
<kfogel> matsubara: summary:
<Ursinha> kfogel: no problem!
<kfogel>   I currently get email for every bug filed against Launchpad.  I'm trying to unsubscribe from that (Strategy Team decided I didn't need to be seeing *every* bug that flies by).
<kfogel> matsubara: So, unsubscribing from that turns out to be non-obvious.
<kfogel> matsubara: oh
<matsubara> kfogel, what does it say in the footer of the email you get?
<kfogel> matsubara: I think it's not done via launchpad
<kfogel> it's launchpad-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com
<kfogel> maybe I do this via mailman there
<kfogel> let me go try that
<kfogel> matsubara: I cover my face in shame.  The footer explains all.  Sorry for wasting yours and Ursinha's time.
<matsubara> np :-)
<MTecknology> Where did creating a new team move to?
<MTecknology> foudn it
<Noldorin> hello. when will the next maintainance released of Launchpad Bugs be made?
<jml> Noldorin, we rollout to launchpad.net about once a month.
<Noldorin> jml: oh i see. any idea when the next one will be? mainly because i'm waiting for a bug in Launchpad Bugs to be fixed :)
<jml> Noldorin, See https://dev.launchpad.net/Releases/2009Calendar for the full story
<Noldorin> jml: thanks
<jml> Noldorin, also, we rollout to edge.launchpad.net every day
<Noldorin> oh, i see
<Noldorin> that's useful to know
<Noldorin> jml: i;m wondering why this still hasn't been fixed: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/438985
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438985 in malone "Trying to make myself as bug supervisor of my project oopses" [High,Triaged]
<Noldorin> even on the latest release... what does triaged mean?
<gmb> Noldorin: It's on my to do list for this week.
<gmb> But other, more pressing issues have had to be dealt with first.
<Noldorin> gmb: ok, fair enough :)
<jml> Noldorin, "Triaged" means we've figured out the priority.
<Noldorin> there are worse bugs?
<Noldorin> ah
<Noldorin> i haven't noticed any other major bugs with the system, but trust there are enough
<gmb> Noldorin: There are 1683 open bugs for Launchpad Bugs; some of them are bound to be higher priority (and in many cases less visible)
<gmb> Noldorin: However, it's a relatively easy fix.
<Noldorin> yeah, i imagined so
<Noldorin> alright, good to have a clue how your maintainance schedule works, at least.
<Noldorin> :)
<jml> that said, our fearless leader will be sending an email about a Zero OOPS policy any minute now.
<jml> good night all.
<Noldorin> night
<Noldorin> heh, you serious about the zero OOPS policy? :P
<mantiena> hi all
<mantiena> Maybe someone know why my packages are waiting in build queue for about 2 hours, while 3 i386 builders are Idle, see https://edge.launchpad.net/builders
<mantiena> it looks like some problem in launchpad building service again :(
<mrevell> hi mantiena
<mrevell> bigjools: Are you able to help mantiena
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
 * bigjools looks
<mantiena> now 6 builders are idle..
<bigjools> mantiena: we've just fixed the problem, should burst back to life in a bit
<bigjools> thanks for letting us know
<mantiena> bigjools: thank you for fixing ;)
<mantiena> bigjools: were was the problem?
<bigjools> we sometimes have a problem resetting builders after they finish and it hangs
<mantiena> :(
<michaelforrest> I'm googling this but not coming up with much: is there a way to do releases through Launchpad?
<michaelforrest> it's not clear how I add a 'download' even.
<beuno> michaelforrest, hi
<beuno> yes
<beuno> you need to create a milestone, and release it
<beuno> you will then be able to upload files
<michaelforrest> will milestones show up even if I want my project to be private?
<michaelforrest> I am cautious about using certain features in case they compromise the proprietary nature of the project
<beuno> michaelforrest, in theory, private projects can't be seen in any way
<beuno> pople get 404s
<beuno> but
<beuno> bac knows this for sure
<beuno> or sinzui even
<michaelforrest> last time I checked the only thing that was private was a branch
<michaelforrest> maybe this comes back to the problem with my team not being properly private
<sinzui> There is no such thing as a private project
<beuno> ah, right
<beuno> it's only private teams
<sinzui> A project may have private branches by default, and a team may be given public access to the branches by default
<sinzui> michaelforrest: project names, series, milestones, and releases must have obfuscated names if you want to prevent identity information from leaking. Throwing darts at a dictionary might be the best way to do this
<sinzui> :(
<michaelforrest> sinzui: that makes me very sad. Names are very important.
<sinzui> Yes. Some people believe their projects were compromised by milestone names.
<jseabold> This isn't strictly a launchpad question, but does lp provide private repos?  I want to put my dissertation under version control, but don't want people necessarily finding it.
<shrike_> anyone install launchpad on a sheevaplug or similar arm cpu?
<Lysi> Hi, anyone knows about server problem for updating Karmic?
<bwmcadams> I'm fairly new to dealing with debian/ubuntu packaging and trying to figure something out.... I have a slightly modified version of an ubuntu shipped package that another package in my PPA is dependent on for building...
<bwmcadams> How do I set the versioning/config properly so that when I upload, it builds against my version rather than the default ubuntu verison?
<bwmcadams> ah, i think i see ,the ~ needs to be leading and not a + designator
<Noldorin> hello.
<Noldorin> i'm trying to create a GPG signature file for uploading to Launchpad for my release...
<Noldorin> i'm getting a strange error however:
<Noldorin> gpg: can't open `signature': No error
<Noldorin> gpg: signing failed: file open error
<Noldorin> any ideas?
#launchpad 2009-10-08
<krow> Hi!    For setting up a new series on LP where the binaries are stored on code.google.com... is there a pattern that can be used as the "Release URL Pattern" ?
<poolie> krow: yes, isn't it just going to be http://code.google.com/project/download/*  or similar?
<krow> And is there a way to delete a vcs import branch?
<krow> poolie: Google has I THINK just a graphic view.
<mwhudson> krow: i can do that for you
<mwhudson> krow: soon whoever registers the branch will be able to do it
<krow> mwhudson: Thanks... I am trying to straighten out the memcached LP page right. I have in the process.. gotten some right... but I also have a couple of things wrong.
<krow> mwhudson: One thing I can't figure out BTW... for issue tracking Memcached's is not listed in the drop down for issue tracking.
<krow> mwhudson: The branch I need deleted is https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/memcached/stable
<krow> mwhudson: I want to put it up as "1.4" instead (I have the 1.2 branch now setup correctly I believe)
<mwhudson> krow: "the drop down" -- not sure which you mean?
<mwhudson> krow: you just want the name of https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/memcached/stable changed to https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/memcached/2.4 ?
<mwhudson> er
<mwhudson> 1.4
<krow> mwhudson: Yep, 1.4
<krow> mwhudson: I am trying to set this up so that when we move to 1.6... we will just have 1.6
<mwhudson> krow: done https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/memcached/1.4
<krow> mwhudson: BTW this can be deleted https://code.edge.launchpad.net/obsolete-junk/memcached-trunk-20070709-034933
<krow> mwhudson: I put in a request for the 1.2 tree to be pulled from the old subversion repository.
<krow> mwhudson: And thank you!
<mwhudson> krow: i can't delete https://code.edge.launchpad.net/obsolete-junk/memcached-trunk-20070709-034933 it seems
<krow> mwhudson: Should I put in a request via "ask" for the issue tracking and URL info (aka how to mirror the binaries off of code.google)
<mwhudson> krow: yes, that would be good i think
<krow> mwhudson: Thanks!
<mwhudson> krow: i think i should actually rename https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/memcached/trunk to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/memcached/1.2 ?
<mwhudson> and delete what's at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/memcached/1.2 currently
<krow> mwhudson: Let me check that they are the same thing
<mwhudson> krow: i'm sure you don't want a branch where the top level is directories called "tags", "branches", "trunk"
<krow> mwhudson: Ok... looks fine then. I know very little about SVN.
<mwhudson> krow: lucky you :)
<krow> mwhudson: Not really... it ate a year's worth of history once on me for a couple of dozen trees. I consider it a piece of @#$@#$ run by otherwise awesome people.
<mwhudson> krow: can you link https://edge.launchpad.net/memcached/1.2 to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/memcached/1.2 ?
<krow> mwhudson: done
<mwhudson> krow: ok, i think we're sorted then
<mwhudson> (apart from the tracker issue)
<krow> mwhudson: You didn't have an answer to the downloads did you?
<mwhudson> krow: ah
<mwhudson> krow: no, i didn't
<krow> mwhudson: I am assuming that what happens is that the files get picked up and can then be downloaded from LP.
<mwhudson> krow: yers
<desrt> hi.  any reason that the i386 ppa builder is so far behind when the amd64 and lpia ones are perfectly snappy?
<wgrant> desrt: i386 always has more builds (because Architecture: all sources only build there), and lots of builders are currently missing.
<desrt> tricky.
<wgrant> desrt: And if the builders go missing just before the daily builds happen, i386 can get hours behind.
<wgrant> Fortunately it's only about 3 hours behind now.
<desrt> the ETA went from 20 mins to 1hr and is sitting there for an hour :)
<wgrant> Probably related to a private build jumping the queue in front of you.
<desrt> those jerks
<desrt> after 2 hours ETA is still 1 hour :)
<imawolfrawr> any admin around I need some assistance with my account.
<nomnex> need help on Launchpad. Who's on duty IRC nick jml is he here?
<mwhudson> nomnex: i hope not, it's 6am for him
<mwhudson> nomnex: i might be able to help you though, what's your problem?
<nomnex> thanks, I made a beginner mistake, dunno how to put this. I have subscribed on a bug. I have received and answer by email (in fact another post on the thread) I long exchange has followed. Of course every times, I thought it was from me to him (no worry it is not about romance) but I have enclose my personal information. I rather no make that public (on the NET). How do I modify/delete posts on a thread? Can jml do that for me?
<nomnex> see, I explain badly, if you don't understand please ask questions
<nomnex> mwhudson: shall I come back latter on?
<mwhudson> nomnex: i would post a request at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad with the details
<mwhudson> nomnex: i can't help you with that myself, but those who can should be awake soon
<nomnex> sure, thanks for the suggestion. I will get back later on.
<lodder_> Question, how is the uploader of a ppa package determined?
<mwhudson> lodder_: to be pedantic, we don't know who uploads it
<lodder_> mwhudson: just asking ;)
<mwhudson> lodder_: the person who signed the .changes file is generally held to be responsible though
<lodder_> oke
<lodder_> and it is because you also get informed by launchpad if the package is build
<mwhudson> right, the signer gets the mails about it
<lodder_> and if there are 2 email adress in it
<mwhudson> this is a problem fact, because if the signature isn't valid, we don't know who to complain to
<mwhudson> so probably at some point uploads will switch to being over sftp
<mwhudson> so the uploader will be known
<mwhudson> (also sftp is less brain dead than ftp)
<mwhudson> lodder_: can that happen?
<mwhudson> i'm far from an expert on the .changes file format
<jkakar> mwhudson: I'm a bit confused about my +activereviews page and wondering if I've found a bug or if what I'm seeing is expected behaviour.
<jkakar> mwhudson: Specifically, I have a merge proposal for a bzr branch: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jkakar/bzr/custom-project-name/+merge/12267
<mwhudson> jkakar: it doesn't show team reviews
<mwhudson> is that it?
<mwhudson> ah, maybe not
<jkakar> mwhudson: But I don't see it listed on my active reviews page: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jkakar/+activereviews
<lodder_> mwhudson: I think it might be possible it doesn't mather to me but it would be handy to receive the mails to multiple persons maby we could use the list function for it
<mwhudson> jkakar: i think it's because it's Work in Progress
<jkakar> mwhudson: Ah, okay, cool.  Thanks.
<mwhudson> lodder_: now we're getting beyond what i know about in fact
<lodder_> ok no problem
<jkakar> mwhudson: fwiw, that's the merge proposal I'm most interested in right now.  Not seeing it on +activereviews is weird. :)
<mwhudson> jkakar: it should probably be on there somewhere, in another section i guess
<mwhudson> "Branches Jamu is working on"
<jkakar> mwhudson: Yeah.
<mwhudson> jkakar: file a bug?
<jkakar> mwhudson: Will do, thanks.
<mwhudson> jkakar: WIP merge proposals are a bit rare in the current workflow
<jkakar> mwhudson: Really?  That seems odd... I would expect many merge proposals to result in review feedback, thus ending up as WIP (?).
<jkakar> Or maybe I don't understand what Work In Progress means.
<lodder_> mwhudson: thx for the help
<mwhudson> lodder_: np
<mwhudson> jkakar: maybe noone does :)
 * mwhudson is not really in possession of a working brain any more
<jkakar> Heh
<jkakar> Filed bug #446050.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446050 in launchpad "My active reviews page should show merge proposals I'm working on" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446050
<swarren> jkakar: re: bug 445151: No, I don't have trunk/{debian,myproject}, but trunk/debian/* and myproject files are directly under trunk/ e.g trunk/configure, trunk/README, ... Sounds like that's the issue then?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445151 in autoppa "Existence of .bzr in src build tree confuses dpkg-source" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445151
<idnar> jkakar: I wouldn't expect a WIP merge proposal to show on active reviews, because you don't want to review it until the work has finished again
<idnar> but I guess mwhudson suggestion of another section there could make sense
<idnar> at some point, though, that means "active reviews" just turns into "my stuff"
<jkakar> swarren: Oh, I see... maybe, but I don't see why.
<mwhudson> launchpad really needs a "my stuff" page
<mwhudson> i guess calling it "active reviews" would be a little strange
<idnar> mwhudson: yeah, I don't think that's a bad thing
<idnar> but obviously some tweaking will be needed
<jkakar> swarren: I'm wondering if the .bzr directory is being (accidentally) included when packaging scripts run, and if that's the real issue?
<jkakar> idnar: Yeah, 'My stuff' is what I want.
<swarren> Doesn't debuild -S just package everything in .? How would it know to include/exclude .bzr?
<idnar> jkakar: I was complaining the other day that if a proposal is up for review by a team I'm in, it doesn't show up in my personal +activereviews page
 * mwhudson attempts to escape the gravitational pull of the laptop for the evening
<jkakar> idnar: As far as I'm concerned, the merge proposals for my own branches are more important than other merge proposals and by the time a merge proposal is WIP it's part of an active review.
<jkakar> idnar: But I get your point.
<jkakar> swarren: Hmm, I guess it does.  (I'm not a packaging expert by any means, so please excuse my ignorance).
<swarren> jkakar: So, if I put my source in a sub-directory, how does autoppa (or debuild?) know to run in that sub-dir instead of the root of the branch?
<jkakar> swarren: Well, as far as I understand it, AutoPPA doesn't care where your source is.  The thing that matters is what your debian/rules file does.
<swarren> jkakar: Oh, so I custom code my debian rules file to expect source in ../somedir instead of ../? I could look into that.
<jkakar> swarren: So, for example, in my Python projects have a setuptools-based setup.py that I run from debian/rules.  It copies the relevant files into the package root and then everything works.
<swarren> jkakar: Is debian/rules in autoppa a good example of that?
<jkakar> swarren: Well, debian/rules is run with the project root as the current working directory, so it should do things relative to that location.
<jkakar> swarren: The debian/rules in AutoPPA seems to work. :)
<swarren> jkakar: I've found the answer; I had libvdpau_0.2.orig.tar.gz in the repository directory; i.e. 1 dir above where autoppa's work dir is created.
<swarren> Then, debuild -S tries to diff the current source tree and the orig.tar.gz file, but fails. However, if I delete that, it just tar's up the whole source tree and this works OK.
<jkakar> swarren: Oh, interesting.  I guess AutoPPA could be smarter by checking for the existence of files expected to be created during a build and bailing out if it finds any.
<swarren> jkakar: I just checked ~/autoppa_0.0.6-1~autoppa2.9.10.tar.gz from the autoppa PPA (!) and it includes the .bzr dir.
<swarren> I deliberately put the orig file there so debuild would make diffs, not upload the whole source each time.
<jkakar> swarren: D'oh. :(
<swarren> Finally, my comment in the bug about export vs branch: Right now the process is: bzr branch, edit files, bzr commit, build (last 2 may be swapped). I was suggesting: bzr branch, edit files, bzr commit, bzr export, build in exported dir instead of branch.
<jkakar> swarren: Yeah.  If I understand right, that will only work in cases where you don't want the build changes merged back though, right?
<swarren> Well, autoppa generated/edited files would get merged back. I'm not sure why you'd ever check in any results from make, or building deb's?
<jkakar> swarren: Okay, so I clearly don't understand 'bzr export'. :)
<jkakar> swarren: And yeah, I wouldn't expect anyone to want generated files or whatnot to be merged in.
<swarren> It copies the current branch to a directory, but excluding the .bzr metadata directory; just the "user level" source.
<swarren> Note that I'm suggesting exporting the distro-specific temporary branch, not the original source branch, hence it'd contain all the edited files autoppa touched I assume.
<swarren> anyway, I had better head to be now; I'll think about ways of handling this some other day.
<swarren> jkakar: One last thing before I go: autoppa0.0.6 won't run against top-of-tree autoppa trunk source, because of some AUTOPPA_VERSION( with unmatched ). I had to hack 1 or 2 places in autoppa/file.py to work around this.
<jkakar> swarren: You need to include a line in your ~/.autoppa.conf like this: options = no-version-replacement
<jkakar> swarren: Just for the autoppa stanza.
<swarren> jkakar: Oh yeah, forgot about that. Thanks.
<jkakar> swarren: Also, before you go, thanks very much for the bug reports.  Please keep them coming. :)
<swarren> Sure thing
<swarren> jkakar: That worked. Thanks & bye.
<jkakar> swarren: Cool!
<mantiena> hi all
<mantiena> Maybe someone know why my packages are waiting in build queue for about 2 hours, while some i386 builders are Idle, see for example papaya builder at https://edge.launchpad.net/builders
<mantiena> And why some i386 builders are Disabled?
<bigjools> mantiena: hi
<mantiena> hello bigjools
<mantiena> bigjools: yesterday you fixed similar problem ;)
<bigjools> indeed
<bigjools> I see jobs getting dispatched
<bigjools> not sure what's up with papaya
<mantiena> And why some i386 builders are Disabled?
<wgrant> papaya looks to be doing what gold for several weeks.
<wgrant> Just sitting there, alive but not doing anything..
<bigjools> mantiena: that can happen if there's a network problem
<mantiena> wgrant: it seems papaya is to lazy, maybe papaya is on holidays last month ? ;)
<maxb> bigjools: Do you have control on getting someone to kick papaya, etc., or shall I file a soyuz question?
<bigjools> maxb: yes, I am trying to get hold of an admin
<geser> is the traceback in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+bug/341935/comments/18 already known or should a bug be filed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 341935 in launchpad-registry "user sign up/registration process is being used to spam people" [High,In progress]
<wgrant> That's normal.
<wgrant> Well, sort of.
<wgrant> That's what I'd expect from PQM, but who knows why PQM is subscribed to that bug...
<wgrant> Hm, it's not subscribed any more than it is to any other LP bug.
<logari81> hi, is there any way to request a rebuild for a successfully built package in ppa?
<bigjools> logari81: no, it cannot be rebuilt
<geser> logari81: no, you need a new upload (and version bump)
<noodles775> logari81: nope - once it's published, it's there. You'll need to bump the version.
<noodles775> :)
<logari81> ok, thnx
<bigjools> builders working again where not genuinely broken (seaborgium is)
<encbladexp> hello
<encbladexp> how can i use the "Download URL" Feature of Launchpad?
<dgt84> Hey, how can I ensure that a package in my PPA is built for different versions of Ubuntu?
<dgt84> (for example Karmic)
<dgt84> I see no options and no documentation about distribution versions
<bigjools> dgt84: you have a couple of options
<bigjools> 1. upload a new version targeted explicitly at another Ubuntu version
<bigjools> 2. use the copy package feature to copy the same version between series
<dgt84> bigjools, ah excellent, #2 is what I was looking for. Not exactly easy to find ;-)
<bigjools> yeah, we split the PPA page into two recently and a few people have mentioned that
<Phurl> hi all
<Phurl> i have finally the latest PO files from open office ready
<Phurl> for importing
<Phurl> can you please help me with this.
<Phurl> i worked on a set of scripts to keep them up to date.
<Phurl> and merging PO files
<Phurl> http://fmtyewtk.blogspot.com/2009/10/mail-top-openoffice-l10n.html
<Phurl> all i need now is to get the strings imported in launchpad
<Phurl> https://translations.launchpad.net/~jamesmikedupont/+imports
<Phurl> here is my import queue
<Phurl> and i have also the branch here for import
<Phurl> https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesmikedupont/shqipoffice/pofiles-3.1
<Phurl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org-l10n/+bug/431038
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431038 in openoffice.org-l10n "please help import new po files for albanian" [Undecided,New]
<Phurl> I have updated this bug with the info
<Phurl> can someone please help?
<Phurl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org-l10n/+bug/431038  can someone please help with launchpad translations?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431038 in openoffice.org-l10n "please help import new po files for albanian" [Undecided,New]
<sinzui> danilos: henninge: jtv: can one of you help Phurl with importing his OO.o translations?
<danilos> sinzui: in a sprint, sorry
<Phurl> thanks sinzui danilos henninge jtv
<Phurl> we are real close to getting the translation setup
<Noldorin> i'm try to execute the following command for signing my download files, as instructed by launchpad:
<Noldorin> gpg --armor --sign --detach-sig <filename>
<Noldorin> but it's giving me an error
<Noldorin> gpg: can't open `signature': No error
<Noldorin> gpg: signing failed: file open error
<beuno> Noldorin, I assume you have a gpg key already generated?
<Noldorin> bueno: yep
<Noldorin> note that i'm running on windows (vista) btw
<beuno> ah
<beuno> you lost me then  :)
<Noldorin> darn
<Noldorin> bueno: mind suggesting something anyway?
<Noldorin> the functionality shouldn't really differ on windows
<beuno> Noldorin, does gpg work?
<beuno> as in, can you list gpg keys, for example?
<Noldorin> yeah
<Noldorin> want to me to paste you the output?
<Noldorin> bueno: i assume there's only public info in --list-keys "{
<Noldorin> :P*
<beuno> no, I trust you
<beuno> heh
<beuno> maybe try using a full path for <filename>?
<Noldorin> hmm
<Noldorin> i'll try
<Noldorin> beuno: no luck i'm affraid
<Noldorin> same error
<beuno> Noldorin, I have no idea what to poke  :)
<festor> mrevell-lunch, you are mrevell?
<Noldorin> bueno: an uninstall/reinstall *might* help
<Noldorin> well it leave my keys in place?
<beuno> festor, he is
<beuno> Noldorin, I have not used anything after windows 2000, so I can only guess
<Noldorin> heh, ok
<beuno> Noldorin, in *nix, the .gpg directory is left untouched
<festor> anybody can help me with this https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/85003?
<Noldorin> beuno: fair enough
<beuno> festor, did you delete your gpg key as well?
<beuno> you have a newly generated one
<beuno> but using a previous one would help
<festor> beuno, I format all harddisk
<Noldorin> beuno: fail. i'm tempted just to import the key into a linux setup and do things there.
<Noldorin> any idea how i would go about importing it?
<beuno> Noldorin, export the key, and import it into linux
<Noldorin> oh lol, i didn't realise there were built-in commands
<Noldorin> beuno: how do i view the help info on --export?
<beuno> Noldorin, in unix, man gpg
<beuno> ;)
<Noldorin> beuno: i suppose i can just view the help under linux
<Noldorin> so thanks
<beuno> festor, lets wait for mrevell-lunch to come back and we can sort it out
<festor> beuno, ok and thanks for all
<mrevell> hi festor
<festor> hi mrevell, any new with this https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/85003 ?
 * mrevell looks
<mrevell> festor: I'll assign it to our admins and ask them to make your new account the owner of those teams.
<festor> ok, thanks
<lfaraone> kiko: ping. when would we be able to schedule a test import/export in Launchpad of our trac db?
<kiko> lfaraone, hey, long time no talk
<kiko> lfaraone, can I get you talking to deryck? I've just been too busy to do anything to do with anything
<deryck> hi lfaraone
<deryck> lfaraone, is there a question or a bug about what you want to do?
<Noldorin> beuno: how do i find the name of a key?
<beuno> Noldorin, you can probably use the email address
<Noldorin> i see
<Noldorin> the man page isn't too clear about what the name actually is
<Noldorin> refers to it often though
<Noldorin> gpg --default-key foo@bar.com
<Noldorin> no luck there
<Noldorin> beuno: it's not recognising the cmd
<idnar> bleh
<idnar> is there an easy way to integrate buildbot and launchpad?
<idnar> (or some buildbot alternative that would be easier?)
<bialix> hello, in the last weeks I'm observing that opening page https://launchpad.net/bzr is very slow
<intellectronica> idnar: rockstar has been working on a project called tarmac which you may find interesting
<bialix> in contrast https://launchpad.net/qbzr opens almost instantly
<bialix> is it known issue, or should I repiort it as a bug?
<idnar> intellectronica: hmm
<idnar> I'm not sure that's quite what I want, but it's definitely interesting
<sinzui> bialix: The page is doing more work now, The query count is very good
<bialix> query count?
<sinzui> bialix: The timeline though is very large.  That is async to the page, but does count towards the total load time
<sinzui> bialix: looking at the source of the page, I see 103 queries were used to get the page data. That does not include the AJAX timeline
<bialix> so it's not bug for you, right
<bialix> ?
<sinzui> no, I am keeping a list of performance, oops, and UI bugs here https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+milestone/3.1.10
<bialix> ok
<Noldorin> beuno: the command doesn't even seem to work on linux :/
<Noldorin> gpg: can't open `sig': No such file or directory
<Noldorin> gpg: signing failed: file open error
<sproaty> what happens when my  translation .pot file is updated? when I upload that, I assume the previous translations are not lost?
<sinzui> sproaty: they are not lost, they are in the pool of shared messages
<sinzui> sproaty: so you can use launchpad to revert if you change your mind
<sproaty> awesome :)
<sproaty> so it goes by message string, not by code line number?
<sinzui> sproaty: Yes, the message is independent of code file/line. A message that occurs 5 applications should probably have the same translation
<sproaty> thanks again, sinzui - you've been very helpful. LP translations is great!
<MTecknology> OOPS-1377EB837
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1377EB837
<MTecknology> :D
<MTecknology> I got this when I was trying to report a bug in the Ubuntu distro
<beuno> MTecknology, it's a timeout, trying to find dupes
<MTecknology> beuno: I get it from https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug?no-redirect
<beuno> MTecknology, right, I'd suggest, as a workaround for now, use less words initially for the title, and then add them back
<beuno> fool the dupe finder  :)
<beuno> the bug team is aware of the timeouts
<MTecknology> ok
<beuno> and the're trying to fix it
<MTecknology> thanks
<stefanlsd> Does anyone perhaps know, im using getPublishedSources but i only want to return the latest version available for a series. ie. if hardy release has 3.2.1 and hardy updates has 3.2.1ubuntu1, i dont want to return the release pocket.
<james_w> hi stefanlsd
<james_w> I'm not aware of a way to do that
<jrwren> should I register a team by the same name of my project in launchpad?
<stefanlsd> james_w: hey james. thanks. you can see what im doing here http://people.ubuntu.com/~stefanlsd/synclist.html  - essentially identified easy syncs from debian to ubuntu for security fixes :)  i think they synced like 50 already :)
<stefanlsd> james_w: the problem is i loop over the getpublishedsources and then compare it to what debian has etc, but its now fixed in the security pocket, but i still pick up the release pocket. so i was hoping i would be able to say only show me and loop through the latest versions
<jag2kn> Hi, I have a launchpad acount, but I not know which is my "launchpad id", I need this for "bzr launchpad-login"
<jag2kn> this is my acount https://launchpad.net/~jag2kn
<Guest25278> your launchpad ID should be jag2kn
<jag2kn> I suppose this, but in bzr (bazzar) login say:
<jag2kn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/288797/
<jag2kn> I try "Jorge Gonzalez"
<jag2kn> the better answer are:
<beuno> jag2kn, so maybe see what authentication.conf says?
<beuno> your launchpad id *is* jag2kn
<jag2kn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/288798/
<mzz> jag2kn: it should almost certainly be jag2kn, and I'd check what's in authentication.conf
<jag2kn> ok, one moment
<mzz> jag2kn: I'd also consider removing everything launchpad login related from both files, and then rerunning bzr launchpad-login jag2kn
<jag2kn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/288799/
<jag2kn> ok, I try remove all
<mzz> it looks like you're editing files while I'd expect "bzr launchpad-login jag2kn" to be more useful
<mzz> (I'm pretty sure that's what it means when it says "Please re-run launchpad-login": run it with a name to log in as, not run it with no arguments to check what the current name is, since it just told you that name's invalid)
<jag2kn> thanks, I delete the files, bazaar.conf and authentication.conf
<jag2kn> and run "bzr launchpad-login jag2kn", this create a new files :D
<jag2kn> thanks
<lfaraone> kiko: apologies, my class ended about 3 minutes after I messaged you.
<lfaraone> kiko: I guess I should outline our plan/request in an email?
<manjo_> I did a dput kernel-ppa omnibook_0.11.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1k_source.changes and it came back and said Successfully uploaded packages., but I don't find any uploaded packages in my ppa
<manjo_> and I get an email saying it was rejected
<manjo_> when I try to repeat the command it says
<manjo_> dput kernel-ppa omnibook_0.11.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1k_source.changes
<manjo_> Already uploaded to kernel-ppa on ppa.launchpad.net
<manjo_> Doing nothing for omnibook_0.11.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1k_source.changes
<sinzui> manjo_: I assume that the package arrived, but it was reject for building.
<sinzui> manjo_: but I confess to have no practical experience making a ppa
 * sinzui looks into the docs
<manjo_> hmm... sinzui can you point me to those docs as well ?
<sinzui> manjo_: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<manjo_> sinzui, ah I have those docs
<sinzui> I thought as much
<manjo_> I followed the instructions in that doc to do it
<sinzui> manjo_: was there anything tangible in the rejection email?
<sinzui> "Signer has no upload rights at all to this distribution. " or
<sinzui> "File <UPLOADED_FILE> already exists in <LOCATION>"
<manjo_> says I might have a config problem with dput
<manjo_> shall I paste my dput.cfg here ?
<manjo_> [kernel-ppa]
<manjo_> fqdn = ppa.launchpad.net
<manjo_> method = ftp
<manjo_> incoming = ~manjo/kernel-ppa/ubuntu
<manjo_> login = anonymous
<manjo_> allow_unsigned_uploads = 0
<sinzui> hmm
<manjo_> that is what the doc says at the link you pointed me to
<sinzui> fqdn is a site, but not a ppa name
<manjo_> sinzui, so what should I have there ?
<sinzui> manjo_: what PPA are you uploading too. I do not see that you have one
<manjo_> hmmm this is my 1st time :) how do I create one ?
<sinzui> visit https://edge.launchpad.net/~manjo
<manjo_> ok
<sinzui> Choose (+) Create a new PPA
<sinzui> manjo_: so the ppa you are creating is named 'kernel-ppa' according to your incoming config
<manjo_> ok I think I am going to name it more sensibly ... like linux-modules-ppa
<kiko> lfaraone, just talk to deryck when he's around
<manjo_> sinzui, or dkms-modules-ppa
<manjo_> sinzui, ok created dkms-modules-ppa now
<sinzui> manjo_: when it is made, the ppa page will show you the dput command to upload it it
<manjo_> dput ppa:manjo/ppa <source.changes>
<sinzui> yep
<manjo_> ok so in my .cfg
<manjo_> I need to change kernel-ppa to dkms-modules-ppa correct ?
<sinzui> yes
<manjo_> [dkms-modules-ppa]
<manjo_> fqdn = ppa.launchpad.net
<manjo_> method = ftp
<manjo_> incoming = ~manjo/dkms-modules-ppa/ubuntu
<manjo_> login = anonymous
<manjo_> allow_unsigned_uploads = 0
<sinzui> That looks good
<manjo_> cool let me  try now
<manjo_> ok upload success.. waiting for email ...
<lfaraone> kiko: will do.
<micahg> manjo_: please use pastebin.com or paste.ubuntu.com for multiline stuff
<manjo_> micahg, sorry.. yes will do
<manjo_> sinzui, hmm... I don't see any packages under my ppa/ or uploaded packages
<manjo_> sinzui, but no rejection notice yet ...
<micahg> manjo_: you'll get a notice either way
<manjo_> sinzui, ah I see it now
<sinzui> fab
<manjo_> sinzui, thanks a ton
<Mez> How would I find bugs that a specific person has worked on in some way?
<Mez> (preferably in a specific date range)
<sinzui> sorry, date range would rock, but Launchpad does not support that
<kfogel> micahg: You might know the answer to this; I don't.  We have registered feedjack as a project in Launchpad.  Its code is being important via vcs-imports from elsewhere (feedjack.googlecode.com/svn/), and you can see our trunk branch on this page: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/feedjack .  My question is, why doesn't "bzr branch lp:feedjack" work?
<sinzui> Mez: Choose the Bugs participation link form the user's profile page
<kfogel> micahg: s/important/imported/ of course
<Mez> sinzui: or even just bugs by a certain person (I can pull out the dates they worked on them manuall)
<Mez> sinzui: can you give me an example link for that?
<Mez> nvm.
<sinzui> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~sinzui/+assignedbugs
<Mez> not after assigned.
<Mez> I'm trying to build some stats for a jam
<kfogel> sinzui: We've registered feedjack as a project in Launchpad, with the code being imported via vcs-imports from feedjack.googlecode.com/svn/; our trunk branch is shown on this page: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/feedjack.  My question is, why doesn't "bzr branch lp:feedjack" work?  We've set the import as the project's trunk; not sure what else is necessary.
<sinzui> Mez how else will launchpad know that someone worked on a bug?
<Mez> sinzui: comments, status changes, etc etc
<Mez> stuff they reported.
<sinzui> Mez, reported and commented are also reports in the sidebar
<sinzui> kfogel: you have a series, and a branch. You should get them together on a date: https://edge.launchpad.net/feedjack/trunk
<sinzui> kfogel: the owner/driver can set lp:~vcs-imports/feedjack/trunk as the branch for that series
<sinzui> Since trunk is the focus of development, that is where lp:feedjack points to
<kfogel> sinzui: since I am not the owner, perhaps that is why the UI is not giving me any cues as to how to do this.
<sinzui> looks like mrevell is needed
<kfogel> sinzui: it's okay, it's not a blocker for me.  I just branched directly from vcs-imports.
<sinzui> kfogel: yep. when lp knows about the relationship, you can use the shortcuts
<kfogel> sinzui: Is there a reason why, when there is exactly one branch in the project anyway, LP doesn't just assume the relationship?
<sinzui> good question
<sinzui> We went out of our way to create the trunk series. When the import was requested, we should have confirmed that it was trunk
 * sinzui looks for bug report
<sinzui> kfogel: bug 246594 is a round about way of saying why did I do all this work to get code imported and it was not linked to a series
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246594 in launchpad-code "Registering a code import from a series is clunky." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246594
<micahg> sorry kfogel
<micahg> I was out
<kfogel> sinzui: well, sort of.  My question sort of comes from the import side -- when you register an import, and it's the only branch in a formerly codeless project, it's quite likely that the importer wants to make it be "lp:foo".  So maybe import should ask.
<kfogel> micahg: .p
<kfogel> micahg: I mean "np"
<sinzui> kfogel: I just record that very sentiment in my chr notes
<sinzui> kfogel: when you create a series, you are asked to link a branch. That should happen in the inverse too
<kfogel> sinzui: if my stack weren't 10 levels deep at this point, I'd file a bug, but... close to limit already.
<atrus> if i've installed a karmic package from archive.ubuntu.com because my local mirror doesn't have the update yet, how do I file a bug on it with ubuntu-bug?
<micahg> atrus: this is more for #ubuntu-bugs
<micahg> but what's the problem?
<atrus> hm. i thought it was more launchpad related now that the simple "report a bug" thing on launchpad is gone.
<micahg> atrus: that's limited to the Ubuntu project AFAIK
<atrus> ah, ok.
<atrus> thanks.
<james_w> are we seeing comments being multiplied currently?
<james_w> oh no, misread, just an isolated incident, but an odd one
<james_w> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/445303/comments/5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445303 in policykit-1-gnome "update-manager stucked on polkit password dialog" [High,Confirmed]
#launchpad 2009-10-09
<sproaty> is there a way to set the English UK translation for my app to be exactly the same as the default without going through each translation message?
<sproaty> or should I just not bother
<kiko> sproaty, good question, can you ask on -users or on ubuntu-translators?
<sproaty> sorry, didn't realise there was specific LP channels :)
<mwhudson> sproaty: kiko is referring to mailing lists, i think
<sproaty> ah right. But thinking about it, I'll just leave it
<bodhi_zazen> How can I change a project name in LP ?
<bodhi_zazen> I started a project with the name of zenbuntu
<bodhi_zazen> but need to change it now to zenix
<bodhi_zazen> https://launchpad.net/zenbuntu
<bodhi_zazen> I changed the details, but the URL did not change
<bodhi_zazen> do I simply abandon the project and start new ?
<wgrant> bodhi_zazen: Ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion, and an admin will rename it for you.
<bodhi_zazen> Thank you
<x-warrior> Where can i see how Karma works? How many points for each feature (translation/bazaar...etc)? And how I loose it?
<wgrant> x-warrior: Karma degrades over time. Each action's points linearly deteriorate over one year, until the action is worth nothing.
<x-warrior> So if today i have 5000 in 08/10/2010 I will have 0 points if i don't do any other actions? that is right?
<poolie> sinzui: what's the actual meaning of the tech-debt tag?
<poolie> like i don't think bug 408207 is tech-debt any more than any bug is debt
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408207 in launchpad-code "Branch sparklines are disabled" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408207
<sinzui> Technical debt is is the cheat in the code that will cause problems in the future. I am marking all the XXX comment bugs
<sinzui> poolie: tech debt is all the incomplete parts of the code we did not have time to finish
<poolie> i know what the term means
<poolie> i just don't see the point in marking that bug or say 120135
<poolie> bug 120135
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 120135 in bzr "makedirs() function for transports" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/120135
<sinzui> how interesting, I was just writing that I want the sparkline fixed and back on pages
<poolie> so it seems to me the point of the tag is that 'payment' (time) for these bugs will come out of a separate account?
<poolie> ie we might fix some Low tech-debt bugs first?
<sinzui> We should
<sinzui> I think we might find that some XXX bugs are closed, are invalid now
<poolie> so are you saying 120135 is one that the bzr developers ought to prioritize?
<poolie> or it smells to you like tech debt?
<poolie> or there's an xxx mentioning it?
<poolie> i just want to understand what it's supposed to convey
<sinzui> There is an XXX saying that the code is hacked because that feature was not implemented
<sinzui> If that is not true, we should update the code.
<poolie> ... and what action it is supposed to produce
<sinzui> We will have a graph of tech-debt to measure if we are reducing the problems we know are in the code
<poolie> :/
<sinzui> poolie: This is a action Item from the first day of the team leads sprint
<poolie> all bugs are problems in the code
 * poolie looks
<spiv> "problems we know are in the code" sounds like any bug report to me, not just ones tagged "tech-debt"?
<sinzui> poolie: I think a lot of these comment are invalid, they date back to 2005 for feature we do not intend to implement
<poolie> i agree with the general project, i'm just not sure that XXX comments are very well correlated with things we want to fix
<poolie> and i am skeptical that removing stale xxx comments when we're not otherwise touching the code is a good use of time
<sinzui> poolie: The comment were given a bug because we intended to fix them soon, We did not
<sinzui> We can remove the tag from the bug and the comment from the code if we believe the issue is not valid any more
<spiv> I'm not sure that's true.  I'm sure when I was an LP reviewer an XXX comment didn't imply "intend to fix soon".
<spiv> The policy may have changed, but that won't change the intention of the old comments :)
 * poolie reads https://wiki.canonical.com/Launchpad/Sprints/TeamLeadsSep09/Report
<sinzui> If there is a bug named in the code, we want it tracked
<poolie> the assumption is that bugs mentioned in code are more important or different?
<mwhudson> specifically re 120135, isn't create_prefix a transport method now?
<sinzui> no. We are not assuming anything because we forgot about them. We want to know about them
<sinzui> I am the messenger not the decider. We are tracking these bugs We do not even know what they are. The point is we cannot plan if we do not know what the problems are
<poolie> i'm just concerned that by tagging lots of trivial bugs that happen to be mentioned in code,
<poolie> you'll obscure the actually important bugs that we really do want to fix in a tech debt project
<poolie> like if you ask people 'what do you really wish you could clean up in bzr' i doubt 120135 would be mentioned?
<poolie> s/?//
<poolie> mwhudson: you are right
<sinzui> I doubt it. A tag is not triage. The only tag That influence my scheduling is oops and Trivlal
<poolie> !
<poolie> sorry if i'm sounding grumpy or something
<sinzui> The later because I am told to, that latter because I can fix 10 a day and make users happy
<spiv> "do not know what they are" sounds like status should be set to something like "New"... which is triage as you say.
<poolie> if the tag doesn't affect priority what's the point of tracking it
<sinzui> spiv. Not at all, We are just trying to understand the relationships between our bugs. We were give 50% slack to improve quality. These bugs are issues that were identified in the past as quality issues
<poolie> so
 * sinzui goes away
<poolie> i really question the assumption that bugs mentioned in xxx comments are ones that will particularly improve quality..
<poolie> but, i've said my piece
<poolie> good night
<mwhudson> poolie: i wish i could remember why we asked for Transport.makedirs now :-)
<mwhudson> i sort of remember, it's all a bit of a mess though
<poolie> mm
<poolie> i'm not trying to be difficult about this
<poolie> i just don't want more noise in the bug tracker
<mwhudson> poolie: that wasn't a complaint in any way
<poolie> i know
<mwhudson> cool
<imawolfrawr> Question, I registered my fingerprint and everything but I still get an error about no public key during a sudo apt-get update.
<mwhudson> imawolfrawr: that message isn't anything about whether your key is on launchpad
<mwhudson> imawolfrawr: it's about whether you've told apt to trust the key that signs the ppas in the archive
<imawolfrawr> I had like 3 or 4 of them but when I went through the process of adding a key it took away most of them so I thought it was. Sorry I'm quite new to ubuntu
<imawolfrawr> How would I go about doing that then? Telling apt to trust it that is.
<mwhudson> imawolfrawr: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware describes the process
<imawolfrawr> Alright thanks!
<mwhudson> np
<imawolfrawr> mwhudson: that didn't appear to work.
<x000r> hello! i've forgotten my password to my launchpad account and my email address too.. :( Can I do anything to resolve this situation?
<wgrant> x000r: What if you search for your name at https://launchpad.net/people?
<x000r> it shows my name, my launchpad id and karma
<x000r> (sorry for my english) I just want to know the subscribed email address for my account but I don't know if it's possible to recover and how
<soren> If you didn't hide your e-mail address, maybe I can see it if you tell me your username?
<wgrant> x000r: Work out your username (your account's URL is of the form https://launchpad.net/~USERNAME), and email feedback@launchpad.net about it. Normally you'd ask a question from within Launchpad itself, but you obviously can't do that now.
<wgrant> Oh, right, it might not be hidden to logged in users.
<wgrant> So mention the URL in here first.
<soren> x000r: What is your username on Launchpad?
<x000r> it's "hesediel"
<soren>        hesediel@inbox.com
<x000r> ook XD thanks a lot!!
<soren> No worries :)
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: Code hosting offline 10.00-10.30 UTC | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<jml> 'lp' redirects to the 'launchpad' project. What do I need to do to make 'lp' a project group?
<wgrant> That sounds like it's just going to be even more confusing.
<jml> wgrant, maybe
<jml> wgrant, I want a super-project for launchpad API applications.
<jml> wgrant, and want something short & catchy, and no one has come up with any alternatives, let alone a better one.
<jml> I'm very open to such alternatives.
<wgrant> jml: I don't think such a thing makes sense.
<wgrant> Not with what project groups are currently for.
<wgrant> (launchpad-project doesn't really make sense either, but that's another story...)
<jml> wgrant, the 'tx' project is roughly the same thing.
<wgrant> jml: So it is.
<wgrant> But it doesn't seem like an appropriate way to do things, given the way privileges work and the limitation of a single membership.
<wgrant> Sounds like you want project sets or project tags or project bags...
<jml> yeah.
<jml> we do :)
<jml> but I used my three wishes on unlimited wealth, world peace and unicorn insurance.
<wgrant> :(
<stub> jml: We need to remove the alias and rename launchpad-project to lp
<jml> stub, but renaming launchpad-project to lp isn't what I want to do, I think.
<jml> stub, I would like a new project group for projects that use launchpad API
<stub> jml: Ok. If you don't want lp to redirect to launchpad in any event, I need to remove the relevant line from the PillarName table.
<jml> stub, it's a DB operation?
<stub> jml: There might be a ui for it somewhere. I have my own ui ;)
<jml> stub, heh heh.
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<Phurl> anyone have time to look at my import queue? sinzui danilos henninge jtv
<henninge> Phurl: what's your import queue again?
<Phurl> let me see
<Phurl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org-l10n/+bug/431038  can someone please help with launchpad translations?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431038 in openoffice.org-l10n "please help import new po files for albanian" [Undecided,New]
<Phurl> https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesmikedupont/shqipoffice/pofiles-3.1
<Phurl> there is the queue
<lfaraone> deryck: ping
<deryck> lfaraone, hi
<deryck> lfaraone, so what project are you wanting to import bugs for?
<lfaraone> deryck: essentially, a project I'm part of wants to migrate to Launchpad from trac, but first we'd like to test out the ability to import/export our data.
<lfaraone> deryck: http://sugarlabs.org
<deryck> lfaraone, ok.  is the project registered in Launchpad yet?
<lfaraone> deryck: yes, we're a superproject, "sugarlabs"
<deryck> lfaraone, ok.  Just looking at some pages quickly....
<lfaraone> deryck: somebody already created subcomponents for our project, but they're associated with a different super: https://edge.launchpad.net/sucrose
<henninge> Phurl: I am sorry, but those files won't be approved.
<Phurl> ok
<henninge> Phurl: Technically you are missing template files
<Phurl> henninge, any tips?
<Phurl> i have the templates
<Phurl> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~albania/shqipoffice/OpenOffice.org-POT-latest/files/head%3A/pot/
<Phurl> there
<lfaraone> deryck: I understand that launchpad doesn't support superprojects for superprojects, so we'll probably have to table the sucrose component and move everything in it to sugarlabs.
<henninge> Phurl: but that's not the branch you are importing translations from.
<henninge> Phurl: but that all does not really matter
<Phurl> henninge, i took those pot files
<henninge> Phurl: let me look something up
<Phurl> and filled them out to those po files
<deryck> lfaraone, ok.  So we've got a couple issues at play here then -- getting everything under sucrose moved to sugarlabs, and getting the bugs imported to sugarlabs, right?
<Phurl> i gotta walkt the dog henninge she is going crazy
<lfaraone> deryck: yep.
<henninge> Phurl: sure
<henninge> don't want to see her make a mess of your place ... ;-)
<deryck> lfaraone, do you know why the projects were all listed under sucrose originally and not sugarlabs?
<lfaraone> deryck: and our project board doesn't want to fully commit to using launchpad until we can test export functionality.
<henninge> Phurl: Please read https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject/ImportPolicy
<henninge> Phurl: pay attention to the "social rules"
<deryck> lfaraone, understood.  did you see my question of "why sucrose vs. sugar?"
<henninge> Phurl: I am sorry to say that I think your project is viloating most of those rules.
<henninge> Phurl: I will have to disable the project.
<Phurl> henninge, one minute
<Phurl> the open office crew expects the translations to be delivered as a finished product
<Phurl> and our translation is not yet finished.
<danilos> Phurl, the reason we can't accept it is because Launchpad doesn't have an ability to lock out any other translations (eg. to German or French language)
<Phurl> how can you disable my project like that, I was just in the middle of working on code.
<danilos> Phurl, that would lead to people translating to those languages, and those translations would not go anywhere
<Phurl> the german and french have an existing procedure for the translation
<Phurl> i am in the middle of preparing the code.
<Phurl> can you please think about this.
<henninge> Phurl: what code???
<Phurl> let me explain,
<danilos> Phurl, they do, and that's exactly why we can't let it be open for translation in Launchpad (and it would be, if we import your translations)
<danilos> Phurl, so, due to the technical design and policy decisions in Launchpad, you'd either have to agree with upstream to move entire l10n to Launchpad (for all languages), or do Albanian localization elsewhere; I am sorry, but that's how it is
<Phurl> ok, but that does not mean you have to kill the project
<Phurl> i need to host my work somewhere
<danilos> Phurl, if you are having project for different reasons, you might keep it, but you can not use translations
<Phurl> and i am in the middle of working on it
<Phurl> maybe that is the case,
<Phurl> but killing the project is not a solution
<henninge> Phurl: it's not killed but disabled.
<danilos> Phurl, it would be good to clarify that you are not using it for translations, so any administrator who might be looking at the project decides not to disable it because it violates our policies
<Phurl> here is the situation
<Phurl> we need to host the work somewhere
<Phurl> danilos, henninge i think this is a bit heavy handed.
<henninge> Phurl: what "work"?
<danilos> Phurl, if it's a collection of PO files, you can use a bzr branch for that
<Phurl> well first of all we worked for months to get the original translation of 2.0
<Phurl> yes i have my branches, but you kiled them
<Phurl> i have a branch for the 2.0 po files
<Phurl> that we recieved
<Phurl> and they are hosted only there
<danilos> Phurl, you can push the branch to lp:~username/+junk/openoffice.org-sq-2.0 or something like that (you don't need a project for that)
<danilos> Phurl, or, if you want more people to contribute to it, you can replace "username" with "teamname"
<Phurl> ok let me check so the branchesa are still there.
<Phurl> yes well as long as I have the branches,
<Phurl>  i dont need a project so to say
<Phurl> https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesmikedupont/shqipoffice/pofiles-3.1 ok
<Phurl> ok danilos ok
<Phurl> i found the code
<Phurl> thats fine, i dont care about the project
<Phurl> there is nothing in there
<papo> hello
<Phurl> ok henninge danilos now, lets get to the next point. you have a ubuntu open office localization project
<Phurl> with some albanian strings.
<Phurl> so we can try and get my updated po files into that
<Phurl> that would be the best.
<Phurl> I split to the po files so it should be possible to import them
<lfaraone> deryck: yes, sorry.
<lfaraone> deryck: "sucrose" is a subdiv of the SL ecosystem
<lfaraone> deryck: which is itself composed of fructose and glucose. So I assume whoever set up the various components wanted to organize them via the SL taxonomy.
<henninge> dpm: can you help Phurl with that, please?
<lfaraone> deryck: anyway, the distinction is not critically important.
<danilos> Phurl, Ubuntu OOo project is not really properly set up, so there's not really much sense in getting translations there
<Phurl> danilos, there are 70 albanian translators
<Phurl> and we have a team in kosovo
<Phurl> that want to help
<Phurl> but we need a place to work
<Phurl> it we can get the strings in launchpad, i will feed them back upstream
<Phurl> i am in the process right now with sun
<Phurl> they dont care where the strings come from
<Phurl> they just want a finished translation
<deryck> lfaraone, ok, on call now....  will follow up with you in just a few minutes.
<danilos> Phurl, I am sorry, but Launchpad doesn't provide the workflow you want; as far as I know, OpenOffice.org does offer use of Pootle
<Phurl> danilos, it is not setup for albanian
<Phurl> and there are no translatator for albanian on pootle
<danilos> Phurl, with Ubuntu OOo project, it might turn out that we disable it soon because those translations are not going anywhere
<Phurl> all i would like to do is get the strings in launchpad
<Phurl> so we can start translating
<Phurl> i have gotten the older translation
<Phurl> and moved that into the new templates
<danilos> Phurl, I understand that, I am trying to explain that it's not how Launchpad works
<Phurl> so it is ready to start working on
<Phurl> ok
<Phurl> i heard you
<danilos> Phurl, unfortunately, but it is so
<Phurl> danilos, so we have to recruit the translators away?
<Phurl> and get them on a different platform
<Phurl> i mean we can setup a rosetta
<Phurl> or pootle on our own
<danilos> Phurl, we will know soon if you can use OOo in Ubuntu for translations, but I am putting out a warning just so you know in advance
<Phurl> ok, well i know that we recurited 20 people to launchpad
<Phurl> and they would like to use it for the translation
<danilos> Phurl, if you want notification about when the decision is made (it depends on available time), we can let you know
<Phurl> https://launchpad.net/~kosova 23 members
<Phurl> ok so we need to find a different way.
<Phurl> i understand
<danilos> Phurl, yeah
<danilos> Phurl, I am sorry about it
<Phurl> ok
<Phurl> well at least i have a direction.
<Phurl> cause when we talked about this in julz
<Phurl> july
<Phurl> we started with the strings translation in launchpad
<Phurl> even if you disable this later
<Phurl> we can at least make some progress
<Phurl> danilos, right?
<Phurl> i mean there is nothing against working for 2-3 months with launchpad
<danilos> Phurl, yeah, we will provide tarballs with whatever has been done by that time before we stop people from working on it
<Phurl> ok so lets get this started
<Phurl> and you can kill it later!
<danilos> Phurl, that's right, you can use OpenOffice.org in Ubuntu until it has been decided
<Phurl> ok, so you can help import the po files that I have provided
* barry changed the topic of #launchpad to: Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: barry | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<Phurl> for the lastest version.
<barry> hello everyone, i am your last daily-CHR! next week you get jml for the whole week :)
<Phurl> so we can make some progress?
<danilos> Phurl, yes, but I don't know if it's going to be 2-3 months or 1 week
<Phurl> can you please help me import these
<Phurl> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jamesmikedupont/shqipoffice/pofiles-3.1/files/head%3A/po/
<danilos> Phurl, if you want to import these files, you might need to upload each of the PO files to the respective place in LP
<Phurl> they should be just fine
<Phurl> via the gui?
<danilos> Phurl, jtv-sprint is checking if you can use one of his scripts to automate this
<Phurl> ok, i can script that
<danilos> Phurl, yeah, via gui
<Phurl> www mechanize
<Phurl> perl lwp
<Phurl> ok
<jtv-sprint> Phurl: we're sure you can.  The point is we may have done the work for you already.  :)
<Phurl> ahh
<Phurl> ok
<Phurl> then i will wait
<Phurl> let me know what i should do
<jml> heh heh
<Phurl> let me try uploading some individually if they work
<jtv-sprint> The script doesn't support uploading just one language.  :/
<Phurl> ok
<Phurl> well, it should not be that hard to script an upload
<Phurl> jtv-sprint, danilos https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/openoffice.org/+imports  I have given one file as test to import.
<danilos> Phurl, ok
<Phurl> and when that works, I will import more
<Phurl> i have agreed with the ooo guys that they dont care how we translate. they want 90% finished before I give them a file.
<Phurl> danilos, I have this now in there http://launchpadlibrarian.net/33360873/connectivity-resource-sq.po https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/openoffice.org/+imports?start=0&batch=75 item number 1 is approved. But I am looking for this string, for example :msgid "Invalid bookmark value" it is not set. Did I do something wrong?
<Phurl> Will be imported into.. so that means it will happen later
<Phurl> it worked!!! w00000t
<Phurl> danilos, it worked! https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/openoffice.org/+pots/connectivity-resource/sq/+filter?person=jamesmikedupont
<Phurl> http://fmtyewtk.blogspot.com/2009/10/upload-script-for-launchpad.html upload script in progress
<zooko`> Folks: I'm trying to report a bug on launchpad, using konqueror in karmic, and the dialog box that says "just mark me as also affected or subscribe me as well" doesn't respond when I click on the green check mark, but it does go away when I click on the red x.
<zookow> Should I report a bug against launchpad in launchpad?
 * zookow tries that.
<MTecknology> zookow: patience ;)
<zookow> So I should not open a ticket?
<MTecknology> zookow: most guys that are around to help you are right around their lunch break afaik
<MTecknology> zookow: does it work right in a different browser?
<zookow> Yes.
<MTecknology> ya, report it
<zookow> Ok.
<zookow> MTecknology: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/447390
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447390 in launchpad "can't click the green checkmark using konq in the "also-affects-me or subscribe?" dialog" [Undecided,New]
<idnar> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jjacobs/methanal/verified-password-input is complaining about a locking error; is there any way to fix that?
<beuno-lunch> idnar, bzr break-lock lp:~jjacobs/methanal/verified-password-input
<beuno-lunch> idnar, assuming you have write access
<idnar> I don't have it myself, but I'll poke the guy who does
<beuno> abentley, have you ever seen that error?  ^
<idnar> I've seen this happen a couple of times, not really sure what causes it
<abentley> beuno: This error is occurring while writing to the mirrored area.  I doubt any user can fix it directly-- we'd need LOSA intervention.
<idnar> yeah, the break-lock didn't seem to do any good
<beuno> abentley, I suspected after seeing it. Thanks. Any idea why that happens?
<abentley> beuno: no, nothing more than "an operation that was writing to the branch failed."
<abentley> beuno: I believe that the only operation which writes to this branch would be the puller.
<beuno> any LOSA around to fix it?
<Chex> beuno: hello, let me take a look
<beuno> Chex, thanks
<Chex> beuno: hi, I identified the lock file on the filesystem, and deleted it, but we are still seeing the error.
<Chex> beuno: there must be some sort of cacheing going on, it may time out soon. I will have to find out more info for you on this.
<beuno> Chex, thans
<Ddorda> hello. my friend uploaded a branch and now launchpad says "Updating branch..." for many hours.. can it be fixed some way?
<barry> Ddorda: what branch is it?
<Ddorda> barry: https://code.launchpad.net/~lielft/hazon/hazon_newest
 * barry looks
 * Ddorda thanks barry
<barry> Ddorda: i'm trying to find a launchpad admin to take a look...
<Ddorda> barry: thanks a lot!
<apollo13> you guys are already fixing loggerhad?
<apollo13> or don't know about the problem yet?
<barry> apollo13: i have not yet heard about the problem.  what's up?
<apollo13> barry: no idea; http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~zedshaw/lamson/development/files/head%3A/tests/lamson_tests/ isn't loading
<apollo13> giving the generic error message to bug you
<apollo13> eg connection to backend lost
<apollo13> ah works again
<barry> ah lamson!  something that's on my list to look at!
<apollo13> you nedd more servers after all…
<apollo13> launchpad isn't useable
<barry> apollo13: yes, it seems to be working for me.  probably so
<apollo13> working but damn slow
<barry> apollo13: i'll mention this to the losas
<apollo13> :)
<barry> apollo13: and it just crapped out for me!
<apollo13> barry: good to know, so I am not completly mad
<barry> apollo13: i don't trust my own network very much ;)
<apollo13> neither do I
<apollo13> at least they managed to block git *grrr*
<barry> nice :)
<apollo13> aside from bittorrent etc…
<barry> apollo13, Ddorda lp admins are looking into things.  if i hear any status i'll let you know
<apollo13> barry: no need to, just thought it might be worth to report it to you
<barry> apollo13: cool, thanks
<barry> apollo13: ah.  loggerhead was just restarted
<apollo13> restart?
<apollo13> why so
<barry> apollo13: dunno. "it was hung up"
<apollo13> [x] you aren't using mod_wsgi
<idnar> it seems like https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jjacobs/methanal/utc-times is "stuck" somehow
<idnar> the owner of the branch pushed a revision 107, but launchpad doesn't actually seem to be serving that up, and the branch page is reporting "Updating branch..." since forever
<idnar> barry: ^^^
<barry> idnar: this is the second such branch reported today.  rockstar is looking into that i think
<rockstar> idnar, all mirroring has broken recently, we're chasing it now.
<idnar> okay, thanks
* barry changed the topic of #launchpad to: Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<kklimonda> hmm, I get a timeout while trying to submit a new bug. OOPS-1378EC1269
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1378EC1269
<wgrant> kklimonda: Try shortening the summary. Once you see the list of potential duplicates, you can extend it again.
<kklimonda> wgrant, it's short
<kklimonda> maybe too short ;)
<kklimonda> it's "Update python-django to 1.1.1"
<wgrant> kklimonda: Make it shorter, I guess.
<kklimonda> ok, it worked with just "Update", thanks
<idnar> hmm, anyone around that can help me with trac-launchpad-migrator?
<idnar> it seems to be looking for attachments in the wrong place
 * idnar just hacks it
<Meths> Anyone else seeing their project's Branches page not updating properly?
<mwhudson> Meths: yes
<mwhudson> Meths: known problem, but there's quite a backlog of branches to chew through
<Meths> ah, okay, thanks
<mwhudson> Meths: in fact, the backlog just cleared
#launchpad 2009-10-10
<Meths> hmmm, not up to date yet.
<Meths> Almost there :)
<rockstar> Meths, link?
<Meths> It's up to date now :)
<mathepic> Is there any way to report a project that is stupid and probably a copyright/trademark infringement?
<wgrant> mathepic: Maybe ask a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion. That'll get an admin looking at it.
<mathepic> I discovered a project called "Windows 9" that has one file of Python code and two "stable" releases
<mathepic> Which both happen to be released on the same day
<mathepic> I just checked, its also the same day they registers
<mathepic> registered
<mathepic> The description is pitiful. "I am writing a new operating system and it will be awesome."
<mzz> heh. What would be my chances of getting lp:~me/+crap/... aliased to lp:~me/+junk/... ? :)
 * mzz wonders how he ended up on the "beta testers team" (the timeout error page says he is) and how to get back out of it
<spiv> mzz: you can probably just go to launchpad.net/~launchpad-beta-testers or your own user page and remove yourself
<mzz> "You are not a member of this team. "
<spiv> mzz: odd.  Maybe you followed someone else's link to edge.launchpad.net/... rather than just launchpad.net/...?
<mzz> spiv: I'm also not seeing edge.launchpad.net in the urls. The only beta tester-ish thing I've noticed is getting that message on timeouts.
<spiv> Oh, right.  I think there may be a known bug with that message.
<mzz> hmm, I'd just add that +crap alias locally, but I'd start putting it in urls I hand out to others, so that doesn't really work. I should just use this service more so I remember it right, I guess.
<mzz> (it is a pretty convenient way to share code)
<wgrant> Right, the logic used to show that message is inverted.
<wgrant> Bug #403863
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403863 in launchpad-foundations "Timeout edge redirect notice logic inverted" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403863
<mzz> ah, I just searched in "launchpad"
<mzz> thanks
<wgrant> mzz: Yeah, Launchpad itself uses projects a bit strangely.
<mzz> heh, I was assuming it was more like "I didn't bother to find out how it's split into projects"
<wgrant> In future, either work out the sub-project or look in launchpad-project (a project group containing the rest)
<wgrant> launchpad-project is not, despite its name, a project.
<mzz> I was assuming launchpad was what launchpad-project is
<mzz> and yeah, a search on https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-project gives me that bug just fine
<wgrant> Great.
<MTecknology> You guys can help debug apport issues?
<wgrant> MTecknology: Unlikely. apport just uses Launchpad.
<MTecknology> Logging into Launchpad... You have to allow "Change anything" privileges.   Downloading bug information...   Error connecting to Launchpad: [Errno 0] Error
<MTecknology> wgrant: I'm jsut hoping
<wgrant> Are you firewalled?
<MTecknology> not sure....
<MTecknology> what needs to be open for it?
<wgrant> 443
<wgrant> (TCP)
<MTecknology> oh - he's doing it from a chroot
<wgrant> wget https://launchpad.net/
<MTecknology> wgrant: interesting.. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/289826/
<wgrant> MTecknology: Maybe the chroot doesn't have /dev mounted.
<MTecknology> wgrant: doesn't look like he did that - thanks
<fale> hello :)
<wgrant> fale: So, have you tried uploading again?
<fale> wgrant: yes, third time... always the same result :(
<wgrant> fale: Tried uploading a different (maybe smaller) package?
<fale> wgrant: a copule of days ago
<fale> wgrant: w/out any problem
<wgrant> fale: Hm. Possibly the server-side problem appearing again, then. Nobody is likely to be around on a weekend to help you debug further, though.
<fale> wgrant: I see :(
<wgrant> fale: Could you try uploading from a host on another network?
<fale> I'll check again on monday, than ;)
<fale> I can try today afternoon
<wgrant> I think it's worth a try.
<wgrant> FTP :(
<fale> thankyou
<Phurl> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-sq/+junk/LaunchPadUpload Here is the working branch of the upload tool.
<Phurl> you can upload translations with it
<stefanlsd> Is it possible to use wildcards or regex with the api. im trying to search for a version with getpublisedsource and want to do a match
<wgrant> stefanlsd: Unfortunately not. The name can be a sub-string, but the version must be an exact match.
<stefanlsd> wgrant: kk. thanks. you wouldnt perhaps know if it would be possible to pull out only the latest version with getpublishedsource. eg. if updates or security has a later version than release (it always should), i would only like the latest version...
<wgrant> stefanlsd: They should be returned in descending version order, I think.
<wgrant> So getPublishedSources(distroseries=hardy, name='package')[0] should be the latest.
<stefanlsd> wgrant: mm. yeah. thanks. its a bit of a pain as i need to compare all of them (so need to loop thru all) and using the date_published to compare if its later, but im picking up the update in security and updates.
<wgrant> stefanlsd: What exactly are you trying to do?
<stefanlsd> wgrant: http://people.ubuntu.com/~stefanlsd/synclist.html was a first run. so trying to help the security team by taking the debian DSA announcements and compare that to what versions we have in ubuntu. i think we managed to sync approx 50 security fixes already. so essentially, i loop through all versions published in ubuntu and compare to debian version. im getting false positives now as we only
<stefanlsd> had for eg 3.2.1 in release and that matched. now we have 3.2.1ubuntu1.1 (which i pick up as fixed) but then i loop over 3.2.1 and it says need a fix
<stefanlsd> so ideally, i want to return only the latest version of a package.
<TDJACR> Launchpad keeps timing out when I report bugs.
<TDJACR> (Error ID: OOPS-1379B1626)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1379B1626
<wgrant> TDJACR: Try shortening the initial summary, then restoring the full one once you see the list of duplicate candidates.
<TDJACR> Okay
<wgrant> stefanlsd: Why don't you just stop at the first one>
<stefanlsd> wgrant: i've made some code to check previous version date, and if its greater than current version from same distro_series, ignore it, thats not working as the getpublishedsource loops over security and then updates
<stefanlsd> wgrant: mm. sometimes we have the same version in other distro_series
<TDJACR> cool, thanks.
<wgrant> TDJACR: Great.
<wgrant> stefanlsd: You know you can restrict it to just one pocket, right?
<stefanlsd> wgrant: mm. yeah. was just thinking bout that now. maybe if security is empty, check release... thanks. will work on that a bit...
<stefanlsd> wgrant: getpublishedsource returns in a funny order. http://paste.ubuntu.com/290050/    updates, security before release.
<stefanlsd> looks like it sorts by version
<idnar> is branch scanning (or whatever it's called) stuck again?
<idnar> (I pushed a branch over 30 minutes ago, and it's still sitting at "Updating branch...")
<jml> idnar, yeah, it is.
<jml> idnar, I don't know what to actually do about it though.
<idnar> jml: whip the launchpad gnomes harder ;)
<jml> idnar, there's some sort of bug in the code that gets it stuck. I don't have any gnomes I can whip to get it unstuck.
<idnar> ah, I guess that would require whipping some developers
<jml> idnar, well, I actually need someone with permission to kill a particular process on a particular machine. We don't have 24/7 coverage though.
<idnar> *nod*
<idnar> it's not a big deal for me right now, I just wanted to make sure someone was aware of the problem at least
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to: Delays in processing new branch data | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
 * jml does the proper thing.
<Brucevdk> Hi, the documentation on creating and uploading packages to your team PPA states: "You should also ensure that the email address and GPG key you use with dput are the same as those associated with your Launchpad account." -- However, one of our team members signed the package with his personal key (which may not be associated with his Launchpad account) and now users are saying they cannot verify the packages (http://code.google.com/p/rabbitvcs/issues/
<Brucevdk> detail?id=191)
<Brucevdk> So, if he associates his key with his Launchpad account it should all work? Is it Launchpad that signs it automatically with the team key (in our case: gpg: key 34EF4A35: “Launchpad RabbitVCS”)?
<Brucevdk> Or are we supposed to sign it with the team key?
<vxnick> is it possible to delete a bug in a project I own?
<jml> vxnick, it's not possible to delete bugs at all
<vxnick> jml: alright, thanks for letting me know
<jml> vxnick, you can mark it as Invalid or Won't Fix, which amounts to the same.
<vxnick> yeah, that's what I've done
<vxnick> is it acceptable to use the bug tracker for features? I noticed blueprints does much the same thing, but I don't know whether that's suited to smaller feature requests
<Phurl> hi all there is an push active for 2 hours here https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesmikedupont/introspectorreader/wikipedia-strategy
<jml> vxnick, the launchpad team use the bug tracker for features
<vxnick> jml, many thanks
<jml> Phurl, yeah, sorry about that. see the topic.
<Phurl> ahh thanks
<Phurl> at least it is not just me ;)
<cyberorg> hi can i upload file on launchpad, for normal http/ftp download, not commit via bzr?
<jml> Phurl, you might also want to subscribe to our launchpadstatus feed on identi.ca
<jml> cyberorg, yes you can.
<Phurl> ok
<Phurl> thanks
<jml> cyberorg, but I don't know how to do it off the top of my head & I'm about to head out to grab a coffee :)
<cyberorg> jml, cool, any docs where i can find out how?
<jml> cyberorg, help.launchpad.net & the launchpad tour (linked from the home page, iirc)
<cyberorg> jml, yeah looking at that, couldn't spot what i am looking for
<jml> https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/FileDownloads
<maxb> cyberorg: I believe the key is that you add them to a release of a project.
<maxb> e.g. https://staging.launchpad.net/wibble/trunk/one/+adddownloadfile
<cyberorg> maxb, i saw https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/FileDownloads but that talks about making a "release" i just want to upload a random file for people to download
<maxb> in what context?
<cyberorg> maxb, i have nbd rpm for centos, that is required by centos users to use opensuse kiwi-ltsp, the project is now hosted at launchpad
<AskHL_> I'm using Launchpad to host a small project and would like to make a personal package archive.  The packaging files (debian/control, rules and so on) should go into some kind of version control system, I presume.  Is it appropriate to have these in the project trunk branch?  Maybe it wouldn't be all that nice to have the standard, downloadable tarballs (from bzr export --format tgz) include this.  How do people usually manage this sort of thing?
<cyberorg> the rpm is "unofficial"
<maxb> I don't think Launchpad supports arbitrary file downloads other than in the context of Project->Series->Release
<cyberorg> maxb, even if it is related to project?
<maxb> Have a look at the dummy arrangement I've just set up on https://staging.launchpad.net/wibble
<maxb> I don't think there's a better way
<cyberorg> maxb, https://staging.launchpad.net/wibble/trunk/one/+adddownloadfile says " Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page. "
<maxb> sure, I created the project so I'm its admin
<maxb> On your own project, however, it should work
<maxb> Or if you like, tell me your LP id
<maxb> and I'll reconfigure the toy one so you can play with i
<maxb> t
<cyberorg> maxb, https://launchpad.net/kiwi-ltsp is the project, cyberorg is the id
<cyberorg> or may be it is jigish-gohil
<maxb> ok, you should now be able to play with the wibble project on staging
<cyberorg> maxb, cool, got uploaded, now how do i upload to kiwi-ltsp project?
<maxb> First go to the project's root page, and "Register a series" to hold these miscellaneous/supplementary files
<maxb> Within the series, create a 'release', as part of the process you'll also be guided to create a new 'milestone'
<maxb> You'll then be able to attach files to the release
<cyberorg> maxb, done, thanks :)
<cyberorg> thanks jml and maxb 'night
<detly> hi, I need some help with using our ppa
<detly> specifically, with having the packages authenticate
<detly> the help page says "Launchpad generates a unique key for each PPA and uses it to sign any packages built in that PPA. "
<detly> but of course, to upload it, I needed to sign it with my personal signature
<detly> so now users report that it does not authenticate
<detly> (also: "Your key, and instructions for adding it to Ubuntu, are shown on the PPA's overview page. " ... whereabouts?)
<mathepic> I haven't tried to bother with PPA yet. I haven't ever been able to get packaging to work for me.
<detly> well, the packaging itself isn't an issue
<detly> just this authentication mechanism
<maxb> <detly> (also: "Your key, and instructions for adding it to Ubuntu, are shown on the PPA's overview page. " ... whereabouts?)
<maxb> Under "Technical information", I think
<maxb> "Technical details about this PPA"
<detly> that just shows the key, and info for *users* to add it
<detly> it doesn't tell me how to get launchpad to sign the package
<maxb> It just does.
<maxb> Or rather, it doesn't sign the package, it signs the repository indices
<maxb> Which is your PPA?
<detly> rabbitvcs
<detly> a user reported the problem at http://code.google.com/p/rabbitvcs/issues/detail?id=191
<Brucevdk> https://launchpad.net/~rabbitvcs/+archive/ppa -- linkified
<maxb> OK, I think the problem is that Launchpad only generates a key for a PPA *after* the first upload, and then only signs the repository after subsequent uploads
<maxb> (or anything which causes republishing)
<detly> interesting
<detly> so I should just re-upload?
<maxb> that would work, or, you could copy another package into the PPA, wait for it to publish, and then delete it again
<maxb> e.g. https://edge.launchpad.net/~mercurial-ppa/+archive/ppa/+copy-packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=
<detly> here we go :)
<mathepic> Is there currently any difference between beta launchpad (Edge environment) and the regular one?
<maxb> detly: N.B. I think each series is published independently
<detly> ah, I might have to rebuild it for the others then
<detly> btw, you know you have svn control folders in that source package/
<maxb> It's not as if I was putting particular care into packaging it :-)
<detly> :P
 * maxb grumbles at Chromium monopolizing the buildds
<detly> so is that behaviour known or expected? or is it a bug?
<Brucevdk> and... is it documented anywhere?
<AskHL_> I created new branch and pushed some files to it.  It has now been more than an hour and it still says 'Updating branch...' and that it may take a few minutes.  The files I committed are around 4kB.
<AskHL_> Is this normal?
<AskHL_> When pushing, I had to give it the --use-existing-dir command, otherwise it complained about the target not being a valid bzr branch.
<mathepic> What did you say about --using-existing-dir?
<mathepic> I accidentally closed out my client.
<AskHL_> mathepic, "When pushing, I had to give it the --use-existing-dir command, otherwise it complained about the target not being a valid bzr branch."
<mathepic> To launchpad?
<AskHL_> Yes.
<mathepic> Its always done that to me.
<AskHL_> Okay, so presumably this is normal when pushing to the branch for the first time, correct?  I just thought it might be related to the perpetual updating...
<mathepic> It should only happen on the first push
<mathepic> After that, the .bzr directory should exist
<AskHL_> mathepic, thank you
<AskHL_> Should I delete the branch and push again?
<mathepic> No
<mathepic> The branch should work fine
<mathepic> You just have to supply the --using-existing-dir to create it the first time
<mathepic> Then you can push normally
<AskHL_> mathepic, the problem is that it has been updating the branch for more than an hour, so how long should I wait?
<hyperair> hello there. is there a way i can find a launchpad bug number based on the remote bug tracker number?
<hyperair> e.g. i have bugzilla.gnome.org bug #NNNNNN and i'd like to find the LP bug linked to it
<mathepic> Hmm
<mathepic> It says in the topic is that the are delays
<mathepic> I'm thinking its a problem occuring with Launchpad
<mathepic> I'll see if any of my pushes have worked
<mathepic> None of today's pushes have worked.
<mathepic> Well, they worked but haven't been process
<AskHL_> mathepic, so I see.  Sorry for not reading the topic.  Thank you for the help, mathepic
<mathepic> processed
<sproaty> I just uploaded a package via dput, and it's said everything's fine -- http://www.pastebin.org/42619 - however https://launchpad.net/~sproaty/+ppa-packages is listing none. Does it take a while?
<akheron> sproaty: my guess is that the listing only shows built packages
<sproaty> yeah, I wasn't sure how long building took since it didn't mention it on the help page
<akheron> usually something like ten minutes
<akheron> for a small package, i guess that e.g. libc takes a lot longer to build :)
<sproaty> ah I had a rejection email
<sproaty> whoops I was making my package with dpkg-build; had to use debuild -S
<sproaty> badass, it worked :)
<akheron> :)
<sproaty> I had to change my changelog where it was listed as "unstable", to "jaunty" -- however, is there a way to target *any* ubuntu version? Mine's not tied to any specifically
<akheron> you can upload packages to different ubuntu versions without changing the changelog
<sproaty> ah yeah, editing dput.cf
<akheron> yes
<sproaty> like  this -- or must sections be unique? http://www.pastebin.org/42625
<akheron> you'll need to rename the section
<akheron> like whyteboard-intrepid
<sproaty> ah, cheers
<akheron> and remember that you cannot upload the same version to both jaunty and intrepid
<akheron> you either upload to intrepid and copy the package to jaunty or use different versions for different series
<sproaty> you can only copy packages into newer versions?
<akheron> you can copy to older, too, but executables are likely to break because of libc version bumps
<akheron> if your package doesn't contain any compiled code, then it's ok
<akheron> but generally, I think that copying is bad
<sproaty> it's all python :)
<akheron> python versions change too across ubuntu versions
<sproaty> true, maybe it's best if I do like jaunty/intrepid/hardy packages
<akheron> yea
<sproaty> not sure how far back to go
<akheron> it's explained in launchpad help, too
<akheron> it's up to you :)
<akheron> but I don't really see a reason to support anything else than the latest LTS release and the newest normal release
<sproaty> thank you very much for you help, it has been very helpful and very appreciated :)
<akheron> i.e. hardy and jaunty at the moment
<akheron> np, happy to help :)
<sproaty> had a few people complain my .deb was only for amd64 :(
<akheron> is it all python after all then?
<sproaty> yes, using wxPython for its GUI - but I'm sure that wx's package name has changed from ubuntu release to release
<akheron> you can use Architecture: all for pure-python packages
<sproaty> ah, nice
<akheron> no more whining from x86 folks :)
<sproaty> oh wait I have that, it's because dpkg-builder was just using my system as its base
<akheron> hmm
<sproaty> ubuntu will build it for all architectures
<sproaty> hmm, my build failed because xdg-icon-resource was not found on the build machine. What can I do about that, as I'm using it to install my application's icon
<wgrant> sproaty: Build-Depend on whatever package provides it.
<sproaty> wgrant,  so, in control:  Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 7), xdg-icon-resource ?
<wgrant> sproaty: That package does not exist. You need to figure out which package provides the xdg-icon-resource binary.
<sproaty> ah
<sproaty> can I cancel packages waiting to build - gotta reupload them since they'll fail too
<sproaty> PPAs*
<wgrant> sproaty: No, you can't cancel a build.
<wgrant> sproaty: But if you upload a new source before the old one starts building, the old builds should be skipped.
<sproaty> ah, excellent, thank you.
<clsk> hello... is it possible to change my email address in launchpad?
<clsk> for my user account that is of course
<wgrant> clsk: Of course. If you click on your name in the top right of any Launchpad page, you'll see an edit icon just near the email addresses.
<clsk> wgrant: oh I didn't see that. I as trying to use the change details page...Thank you
<luke-jr> my project might be needing a custom repository format. will it be possible to use it with LP?
<wgrant> luke-jr: Not really.
<wgrant> luke-jr: While you could upload using a dumb protocol, it could not be mirrored or scanned so would never become public.
<luke-jr> hrm
#launchpad 2009-10-11
<sproaty> Following this page https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors regarding my PPA errors - "File <UPLOADED_FILE> already exists in <LOCATION>, but uploaded version has different contents." - it says to extract the orig. tarball, run debuild -S on it, then re-upload, leaving out the .tar.gz file
<sproaty> so I've moved my .tar.gz away from the directory I'm trying to "dput" with, but it's giving me an error - "can't open the .tar.gz"- so how can I omit it?
<wgrant> sproaty: You can't just move it away. You have to convince debuild that it shouldn't include the .orig.tar.gz in the .changes file. What is the version number you're using?
<nhandler> Just a heads up, https://help.launchpad.net/LaunchpadReleases is pretty out of date. It has not been updated since 2.2.7 (22nd July 2009)
<sproaty> wgrant, pbuilder 0.138ubuntu1 // devscripts 2.10.48ubuntu1 (I search for debuilder in synaptic, that's what came up)
<wgrant> soren: I mean the version of the package you're trying to build.
<lifeless> s/soren/sproaty
<lifeless> ?
<sproaty> oh
<sproaty> it's my own program, 0.38.1
<wgrant> sproaty: So the version string in the changelog is '0.38.1', not '0.38.1-<SOMETHING>'?
<sproaty> wgrant, yup - whyteboard (0.38.1) jaunty; urgency=low
<sproaty> I previously uploaded it then I missed out a Build-Depends, so my build failed
<wgrant> sproaty: OK, so that's probably not what you want to do.
<sproaty> and I can't upload another in its place
<wgrant> Right. You can never upload the same version twice.
<sproaty> yeah, I'd like to just delete the whole PPA and start again, but they can't be deletedI heard
<wgrant> So you need increase the version, but you probably want to also make the packege non-native (that is, add a '-<SOMETHING>' to the version)
<sproaty> so should I just name this 0.38.1~1 ?
<wgrant> 0.38.1~1 < 0.38.1, so no.
<wgrant> See the first couple of paragraphs of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#Changing%20the%20Original%20Tarball
<sproaty> I don't want .2, so .11 it'll be. Bummer though since I want higher versions to indicate fixes/new stuff
<wgrant> .11 > .2
<sproaty> alright, thanks.
<wgrant> No, we're not done yet.
<wgrant> This is why we have non-native packages.
<wgrant> The bit of the version after the '-' indicates the revision of the packaging.
<wgrant> So you don't have to make a new upstream version (eg. 0.38.2) just to fix the packaging.
<wgrant> You could initially have 0.38.1-0ppa1, find you forgot a build dependency, so just upload 0.38.1-0ppa2
<wgrant> Now, in this case you should have a whyteboard_0.38.1.orig.tar.gz. That's the tarball of the 0.38.1 release, normally without the debian/ directory.
<sproaty> ah yes, that sounds good - clearly states that this version is just revision changing
<wgrant> That way you don't have to reupload all the code each time, just the diff with debian/* in it.
<sproaty> I don't have an .orig file though. The .tar.gz created after I first ran debuild -S contained the debian/ dir
<wgrant> The .orig.tar.gz isn't created by any Debian-related tools.
<wgrant> It's just the plain upstream release.
<sproaty> but the easiest fix now is to change the revision, rebuild and upload ?
<wgrant> I would strongly recommend that you get the orig.tar.gz and switch to versioning similar to my suggestion.
<wgrant> Make your build-depends fix, and upload -0ppa1
<wgrant> Actually: make your build-depends fix, test your package in pbuilder to make sure you don't need any more, then upload.
<sproaty> alright, I'll give it a shot
<sproaty> I'll make my .orig.tar.gz by tarring my files and remove the debian/* ?
<wgrant> Ah, you don't have a real release?
<sproaty> This was my first PPA upload
<wgrant> It's not PPA-related.
<sproaty> well my release procedure thus far -- work on files, think "ok, release". tar them up -- host them online. I was using dpkg-builder to make a deb but that was specific to my CPU architecture
<sproaty> so each new release was justall my files tarred up
<wgrant> Ah.
<sproaty> It;s only 90kb or so
<wgrant> So, one would normally create a distribution-neutral gzipped release tarball.
<wgrant> Then build the packages on top of that.
<sproaty> I think that's what I've been doing
<wgrant> I thought you said you didn't have such a tarball yet.
<sproaty> It's all python, so my tarball is just all the python code
<sproaty> seems pretty distribution netural to me :p
<wgrant> If you have a distribution-neutral source tarball, it is probably your orig.tar.gz.
<sproaty> ok
<sproaty> I've uploaded the -0ppa1 rev, hopefully that'll build
<wgrant> Did you test it in pbuilder locally?
<sproaty> I should learn that pbuilder testing
<sproaty> nah laziness took over
<wgrant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<sproaty> hence, laziness :D
<sproaty> I'll give it a skim over
<sproaty> wgrant,  any idea how much space does this image take?
<sproaty> well, -0ppa1 was accepted, woo :)
<wgrant> sproaty: Probably a couple of hundred megabytes.
<sproaty> I'm pretty sure the build-depends I added should now help it pass the build. my install script does nothing fancy
<sproaty> yup, it built with pdeb!
<sproaty> built quicker on LP than on my local machine, I think...heh
<sproaty> wgrant: thanks very much for your patience and support  :)
<sproaty> woo! installed it via apt, too. Excellent, excellent!
<wgrant> sproaty: Well done.
<sproaty> side-question, if you don't mind since you're knowledgable about debbuild - does it always prompt for your GPG key's password twice?
<sproaty> I think I changed keys because of it, kept thinking I was typing the wrong pass
<lifeless> when you have two things to sign and no agent, yes.
<wgrant> sproaty: Unless you have a gpg agent set up, yes. It has to sign two files.
<sproaty> ahh I was wondering what that agent thingy was on about
<wgrant> (the two files are the .dsc and the .changes)
<sproaty> oh right, thanks
<RenatoSilva> There really isn't a way to undo the "Target to release" in a bug?
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: Set the status to Won't Fix. That is as close as it can get.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: but can I set it back to the normal status?
<RenatoSilva> hum it won't go back to the previows way
<RenatoSilva> I click Target to release, then Trunk appears there, it creates a new line below the yellow are
<RenatoSilva> a
<RenatoSilva> and mode all data from yellow box to there
<RenatoSilva> I want to revert this
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: I want to revert this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/moin-solenoid/+bug/433862
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 433862 in moin-solenoid/trunk "Theme preferences by user" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/moin-solenoid/+bug/448411
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 448411 in moin-solenoid "Switching back to the theme does not work" [Medium,Fix committed]
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: If you set the trunk task to Won't Fix, the main task will open up again.
<RenatoSilva> ok let me try
<wgrant> (yes, I believe this is probably the most ridiculously obscure fact about Launchpad Bugs)
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: but I want to remove the Trunk part
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: it goes back to the yelllow box, but the box below doesn't disappear :(
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: You cannot remove the trunk task. The best you can do is reactivate the main one.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: LP could have warn the user then. I thought I could undo that
<RenatoSilva> Maybe it was a mistake
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: It's just like "Also affects project"
<RenatoSilva> In fact it is, because I don't use multiple series
<wgrant> Both should be undoable, but are not at this time, and don't cause any big problems.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: using it makes the affects field point to trunk, like the bug is happening in trunk, which is not necessarily correct. Well, actually it means that the bug affects that series, whatever release right? but it sounds a bit weird there. Using the previous approach, the affects field just says the project name
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: I mean the effects of mistaken use of "Target to release" and "Also affects project" are the same -- a single extra incorrect task which just needs to be closed.
<RenatoSilva> ok
<RenatoSilva> thanks
<sproaty> if I'm uploading my PPA with dput, and specify a specific ubuntu version, does that overwrite the value in the changelog? I first had to change 'unstable' to 'jaunty' -- whyteboard (0.38.1-0ppa1) jaunty; urgency=low
<sproaty> ...in order to be able to upload my files
<wgrant> sproaty: The upload path does override the distroseries in the changelog, but I recommend against using that (you have to change the changelog anyway).
<sproaty> ended up being rejected, guess I'll have to change the ppa rev to be distro-specific
<sproaty> rejected due to already existing but with different contents
<wgrant> Right, you can't upload the same version twice to the same PPA.
<wgrant> -0ppa1~jaunty1, -0ppa1~hardy1, etc.
<sproaty> I looked at intrepid/jaunty/hardy and they all have the same versions of the package I rely on :(
<sproaty> shame you can't "do them all at once"
<wgrant> sproaty: If you know the same binaries will work on all releases, you can copy them.
<wgrant> sproaty: (see the 'Copy packages' link on your PPA page, and select a different target series)
<sproaty> oh
<sproaty> ah yes, it was cryptically hidden away :)
<sproaty> probably won't even need a rebuild; yay, python.
<wgrant> I wouldn't be so sure about that, but it's worth a try.
<wgrant> (Python packaging changed significantly between Intrepid and Jaunty, although good newer packaging should also work on the older releases)
<sproaty> ah
<sproaty> I know the app runs on 2.5.4, which is what Intrepid uses
<sproaty> Do programs leave out a translation from LP until the translation is fully completed? like, German has only been half-done for me, so I'm not sure if I should have it or not
<wgrant> sproaty: Isn't a partial translation better than none at all?
<sproaty> yes, plus I assume they can speak english in order to actually obtain my software...
<Agafonov> Hi! Please take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/434060
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 434060 in launchpad "unicode encode/decode error when attempting to assign bug" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Agafonov> 2LP authors - add non-ascii tests to your test suit!
<Agafonov> We cannot update our bugs due to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/331990
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 331990 in lazr.restful "The inline editor widget reports a JSON error when saving non-ASCII characters" [High,Fix released]
<wgrant> Agafonov: As you can see in that bug, the regression is known and being worked on.
<kwah> wgrant, it is marked as Fix released already
<Agafonov> 2009-10-08: Triaged → Fix Released
<wgrant> kwah: In one of the libraries upon which Launchpad depends.
<kwah> so, relevant subsystem is fixed
<wgrant> But the fixed version is not in production at this point.
<kwah> when we might expect it to be rolled out/deployed?
<wgrant> I cannot say.
<kwah> are there workarounds?
<wgrant> For now, use the non-AJAX forms.
<kwah> for the time being.
<wgrant> eg. add /+edit or /+editstatus to the bug URL.
<Agafonov> it took one week to find that way :)
<kwah> ah, thanks for the tip
<wgrant> Agafonov: Well, you could have always asked in here.
<kwah> wgrant, well, so buggy functionality should not be really rolled out in the wild, don't you think?
<kwah> ah, sorry for the rant. thanks again.
<wgrant> kwah: Certainly not. But the tests didn't catch this one (the JS testing infrastructure is still not perfect).
<Agafonov> wgrant: thanks for workaround.
<kwah> +1
<jimi_hendrix> how bad is the delay
<mathepic> It should take less than a day for it to update your branch
<mathepic> I'm not sure when it finally updated mine
<jimi_hendrix> ok
<jimi_hendrix> i pushed to a junk branch last night (lp:~jimi-hendrix/+junk/...) and it hasnt updated
<jimi_hendrix> the branch exists, but nothing is in the folder made by a pull
<ripps> I'm having trouble dputing to my team's ppa, it sits for a long time, then I get "[Errno 110] Connection timed out"
<\u03b5> any idea of somewhere where I could host wiki & documentation for a project on launchpad?
<mathepic> Hmm
<mathepic> Documentation you could just do with HTML using texinfo
<\u03b5> was mainly thinking about API docs
<mathepic> No idea
<\u03b5> hm
<\u03b5> would have been sure this question had been brought up here
<\u03b5> * before
<mathepic> Do you have your own remote server?
<mathepic> You could probably just install mediawiki
<\u03b5> nope
<\u03b5> rather small project
<\u03b5> well ill google around
<\u03b5> perhaps ill have luck
<\u03b5> heh, I got wp's comparison of OSS hosting serices
<\u03b5> which says lp offers a wifi Oo
<\u03b5> wiki **
<AskHL_> I uploaded a .deb to the PPA now, but it's for intrepid, and I should have chosen jaunty.  If I rebuild the package with jaunty, I can't upload again because the package already exists.  So how do you upload packages for more than one Ubuntu version?
<bigjools> use the copy packages feature to copy to a different series
<AskHL_> bigjools, thank you
<bigjools> welcome
<geser> bigjools: this will rebuild the source now? AskHL_ doesn't need a new upload (with a different version) anymore to get it build for another Ubuntu release?
<RenatoSilva> when I target a bug to trunk series, the series show targeted bugs twice
<RenatoSilva> I have 8 bugs target to the trunk, and 1 is not. So trunk is showing 17 bugs targeted, when actually it's 9
<RenatoSilva> In my related bugs, those bugs also show twice
<CarlFK> I entered my bug report, hit "create bug report" and it didn't create it
<CarlFK> never mind.  now it worked.
<CarlFK> ok, I am not sure what happened - result: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/aptitude/+question/85509
<CarlFK> I must have clikced "Ask a question"
<AskHL_> geser, when copying the package, it complained that the package was still waiting to be built (which is true, although it'll take a few hours before that happens).  So I suppose I'll try again at that point, assuming the build succeeds.  It's rather long time to wait for 'compiling' a very small pure-python package, and then presumably it must build for jaunty too, but oh well.
<geser> AskHL_: IIRC you can only copy source + binaries to an new release in your PPA (unlesse it was fixed already)
<geser> AskHL_: you should only do this when you know that the package still will be installable in the target distribution (and still works there)
<AskHL_> geser, that's a pretty safe assumption for programs with no dependencies except python, and written only in python, right?
<geser> AskHL_: yes, for python programms that's pretty safe
<AskHL_> geser, I'll have to make a new release in the PPA, and then copy the source + binaries to that source, changing the 'intrepid' to 'jaunty'.  Is there any more to it than this?  If it were more complicated, what should I do?  Recompile the package and upload to ppa again with [what] changed (to avoid the conflict)?
<AskHL_> geser, was that even remotely understandable?
<geser> AskHL_: if you copy the files from intrepid to jaunty, the the same files (same source package and same debs) will be available for jaunty and intrepid
<geser> AskHL_: if you need to upload the same package (for what ever reasons, like e.g. renamed dependencies), you need to upload it with a different version (a slight modification like e.g. appending the release name to the revision is enough)
<AskHL_> geser, ah, that was exactly what I wanted to know.  Thank you!
<geser> e.g. upload 1.0-1intrepid to intrepid and upload the same package but as 1.0-1jaunty to jaunty
<AskHL_> Ouch, the build failed rather miserably!
<AskHL_> Err http://ftpmaster.internal intrepid Release.gpg
<AskHL_>   Could not connect to ftpmaster.internal:80 (91.189.90.15), connection timed out
<AskHL_> And then it went downhill from there.  Attempted to fetch dependencies, failed, ultimately didn't build anything.
<AskHL_> I don't really get it.  Could this be a launchpad error?
<geser> AskHL_: most likely. bigjools? ^^
<AskHL_> (usually when doing something for the first time and it fails, it's my own fault)
<wgrant> AskHL_: That's an internal Launchpad error. Retry the build.
<AskHL_> wgrant, thank you.  It sais it'll build on iridium in a couple of minutes, should I just wait for that or should I attempt to cancel and go from scratch?
<AskHL_> s/sais/says/
<AskHL_> Ah, already started
* mwhudson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<CarlFK> https://edge.launchpad.net/+search?field.text=grub_machine_fini&field.actions.search=Search
<CarlFK> that shows me: "                   Launchpad Bugs                                  #449083 grub_machine_fini ..."
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449083 in grub-installer "grub_machine_fini not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449083
<CarlFK> but the only thing I can click on is a href= https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs> Launchpad bug/a
<CarlFK> no link to the item it found
<wgrant> If you look closely, you'll see that the link is right.
<wgrant> Google found that text on the listing of the latest bugs filed.
<wgrant> And hasn't found the bug itself yet.
<CarlFK> ah
<wgrant> The search on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ would be more effective.
<AskHL_> wgrant, you said previously that the build failure I had was an internal launchpad error.  It is continuing to build on various servers right now.  Should I completely cancel this (how?) or should I let it continue?  How do I rebuild on just one of them (and I don't remember which)
<wgrant> AskHL_: Why would you want to rebuild on just one?
<AskHL_> wgrant, it appeared to succeed on the subsequent one
<wgrant> AskHL_: It looks like a transient error. I don't think it is likely to happen again.
<AskHL_> wgrant, but will it be missing one platform then?  Or will it figure this out?
<wgrant> AskHL_: You might need to retry the builds if they fail.
<wgrant> AskHL_: (go on to the page for the build, and click the retry link)
<AskHL_> wgrant, I can't find any retry links.  Is this because it is still building?
<wgrant> AskHL_: Probably.
<wgrant> AskHL_: Which is your PPA?
<AskHL_> wgrant, https://launchpad.net/~pyg3t-dev-team/+archive/ppa
<wgrant> It is currently waiting to build.
<AskHL_> It was just being built a moment ago
<AskHL_> And some minutes before that.  It has been built on various servers with intermittent waiting for the whole evening
<wgrant> Hm.
<wgrant> You're right.
<wgrant> Something is broken.
<wgrant> In a very strange way.
<AskHL_> But the log which it links (where it can't fetch various things) doesn't match the output it shows when I update *during* each build.
<AskHL_> That log, I think, corresponds to the first build.  But all the others (I'm assuming that's for different platforms) appeared to work, judging by the live output it was showing in between.  I just didn't get any of the logs entirely, because the log can't be accessed (or I can't find it) once it is done
<wgrant> Which others?
<wgrant> There was only one build - i386.
<AskHL_> Let's see: iridium (twice), thallium (at least once, will be twice in 9 minutes)
<AskHL_> seaborgium too
<wgrant> It's all the same build.
<wgrant> Just being very very broken.
<AskHL_> wgrant, is there anything in particular I should do?  Such as deleting the damn thing?
<wgrant> AskHL_: No, it's probably a networking problem somewhere. Nothing you can do.
#launchpad 2010-10-11
<wgrant> I see.
<wgrant> That is indeed odd.
<wgrant> Distinct users?
<persia> Probably a documentation bug: somewhere it says "to get the code ready to branch, open a question requesting a vcs-imports branch of upstream" or similar.
<maxb> urgh
<maxb> Well, reviewing code imports has certaintly tought me the reason for needing code import reviews
<maxb> Of this current batch, I think I've only been able to approve one unmodified, out of about 8
<micahg> hi lifeless
<lifeless> hi
<micahg> lifeless: just wanted to let you know that karma calculation has been broke for about a week
<lifeless> thanks
<happyaron> could anyone tell me am I possible to get the content of this branch? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~registry/gnome-paint/trunk
<spiv> happyaron: hmm, looks like the branch is broken; it's stacked on a branch that no longer exists, or has been renamed :/
<spiv> Although, hmm.
<happyaron> spiv: so is there any chance to get the content?
<spiv> That's weird.
<wgrant> A branch owned by ~registry? That's a little odd.
<wgrant> Sounds like the owning team might have been deleted.
<spiv> wgrant: also odd is that web page says it's stacked on another ~registry branch
<spiv> wgrant: but the branch itself says it's stacked on a ~gp-team branch
<wgrant> Yeah, ~gp-team must have been deleted.
<spiv> Ah
<spiv> And presumably the DB record for e.g. the stacked-on details got updated
<spiv> But the branch's branch.conf didn't
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> Deleting reassigns all artifacts to ~registry
<wgrant> So the branch's path changed.
 * spiv -> afk for a bit
<wgrant> happyaron: I'll push a good copy up somewhere. Give me a sec.
<happyaron> wgrant: thanks
<wgrant> happyaron: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~wgrant/gnome-paint/trunk-good/
<happyaron> wgrant: thank you
<spm> wgrant: for my own documenting purposes; how did you solve that? roughly?
<wgrant> spm: For admins it's easy (just edit .bzr/branch/branch.conf in broken branch, fixing stacked_on_location to point to the new URL). But because I can't edit that branch, I just grabbed both over SFTP, correct stacked_on_location, then pushed.
<spm> huh. cool, thanks!
 * spm fires up the wiki editor. again.
<spm> ho ho ho ho. LPHowTo/FixingBrokenBranches <== already existed
<spm> wgrant: fwiw: scripts/get-stacked-on-branches.py | grep "<PROJECT>" | scripts/update-stacked-on.py --dry-run <== in the tree. obviously this is for our use, but fyi.
<wgrant> spm: Ah, handy.
<spm> in any event, having more than one way to solve it, is useful. you've been wiki immortalised. ;-)
<wgrant> Heh.
<fta2> hi, question about translations exports. i want a different branch from the one used for the daily imports, how should i create that export branch? should it be a "branch" of the imported branch? or could it be unrelated?
<thumper> jtv: ^^^
<jtv> thumper: thx
<jtv> hi fta2, reading backscroll now
<fta2> jtv: it's for https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations
<fta2> jtv, for the import, i use https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-translations.head
<jtv> fta2: the answer depends on what you want to do with the branch later.  If you ever want to feed the results back into the development branch, you should make them related.  If you don't, and probably care more about getting a clean directory tree without translations stuff in it, then create a fresh branch.
<fta2> but it's populated by a script, translating upstream xslt files into gettext
<fta2> so i don't want lp to export to that branch
<jtv> fta2: then by all means create a fresh branch.  You'll have to create it on your local machine, then push it to launchpad.
<fta2> i will have to write another converter to recreate xslt files
<fta2> jtv, a new branch with just an empty commit?
<jtv> Yes.
<fta2> jtv, ok. any location? i remember something about a limitation to the user dir... i want a team branch at the end
<jtv> fta2: you personally have to be the owner in order to set it; you can transfer it to a team later.
<jtv> (Something we still have to fix, but since there's a workaround, it's not quite as urgent as other stuff)
<jtv> You'll want to push it into the project, but there's no actual requirement to do that.
<jtv> fta2: the branch can't be stacked on another branch for the exports to work, but the export will automatically un-stack it for you if needed.
<fta2> looks overly complicated (and undocumented)..
<jtv> fta2: well the unstacking is automatic so there's no particular need to document it.  I only mentioned it because you seemed familiar enough with bzr that it might interest you.
<fta2> jtv, i meant, the export to a dedicated branch
<jtv> fta2: it's very brief (has to be, given how much there is to document) but the basics are here: https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject/Exports
<fta2> well, it doesn't work. 1 error, invalid value. doesn't like my branch
<fta2> jtv, ^^
<fta2> i used ~fta/chromium-browser/chromium-browser-exports.head
<jtv> fta2: :(    Did it say that when you selected the branch as the export branch!?
<fta2> yes
<jtv> fta2: I don't see a branch by that name—did you mean chromium-translations-exports.head?
<fta2> jtv, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~fta/chromium-browser/chromium-translations-exports.head  => http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/lp-translation-exports.png
<jtv> fta2: I'm not sure I follow.  This time you do say chromium-translations-exports.head, but the picture shows chromium-browser-exports.head like you said before.
<fta2> oops
<jtv> Hence the "no items matched" I guess.
<fta2> i initially tried with just chromium in the search box, no answer at all (while i have dozens of chromium branches)
<fta2> seems ok now. can i force an initial export? or should i wait for the next daily export?
<jtv> fta2: you'll have to wait for the daily run tomorrow.  I can estimate the time it should run, if you have a moment.
<fta2> sure
<jtv> fta2: should run around 05:00 UTC.  YMMV, standard disclaimer, I know nothing etc.
<fta2> jtv, ok, so tomorrow morning for me. thanks
<jtv> no worries
<wgrant> Is deathrow still broken? Or is the topic outdated?
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<bigjools> fix0red
<wgrant> Thanks.
<fta2> bigjools, wgrant: ho, any news about the imminent ppa stats?
<zyga> hi, how can I use launchpad API to check if given prerequisite branch for a merge request is already merged?
<zyga> I want to improve tarmac so that it can process merge requests produced by bzr-pipeline without any conflicts
<zyga> to do that I need to move along the pipeline, branch by branch
<zyga> starting with the first branch that has no prerequisite
<soren> I've been logged out and awful lot over the last couple of days. Is that a known problem?
<wgrant> soren: More recently than last Thursday?
<soren> Like 15 minutes ago.
<wgrant> DB master swaps caused sessions to vanish twice last week.
<wgrant> Hm, I'm still logged in on both edge and production.
<soren> I had a tab that I had used less than an hour ago where I was logged in. When I opened another tab, I was logged out.
<wgrant> lamont: What's up with platinum, litembilla, lakoocha and iridium?
<wgrant> lamont: They've been idle for half an hour, but the queue is large.
<soren> I'm positive I've used launchpad in the time in between and about 15 minutes ago, I was suddenly logged out.
<soren> Hmm... It only happened in Chrome. My session in Firefox survived.
<soren> Weird. Unless of course sessions are sharded and a shard left and my Chrome session was in there and my firefox session was elsewhere.
<soren> meh
<lamont> wgrant: looking
<lamont> 2010-10-11 11:37:21+0000 [-] Processing successful build i386 build of ppatest 0.0.20101011.12.15 in ubuntu hardy RELEASE from builder litembilla
<lamont> that's the last litembilla build
<lamont> in fact, that's the last mention of litembilla in the log at all
<wgrant> Hm.
<wgrant> That's a little odd.
<wgrant> Has it forgotten about all four?
<lamont> lakoocha wins as last seen:  11:47:21 we harvested there.  not quite 2 hours ago..
<lamont> so I'm gonna guess they got lost
<wgrant> What do the lines after the 'Processing successful [...]' say?
<wgrant> It looks like the upload was queued successfully.
<lamont> 2010-10-11 11:47:22+0000 [-] Grabbing file: qgis-plugin-grass-common_1.6.0-svn14366~maverick_all.deb
<lamont> 2010-10-11 11:47:22+0000 [-] Gathered BinaryPackageBuild 1993835 completely. Moving 20101011-114722-1998458-PACKAGEBUILD-1998989 to uploader queue.
<lamont> 2010-10-11 11:47:23+0000 [-] Starting templates build trunk-3881859 for lp:openobject-server.
<lamont> oh hahahahahahahahaha
<lamont> 2010-10-11 11:47:23+0000 [-] Scanning failed with: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'content'
<wgrant> Aha.
<wgrant> Except what.
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> Hm.
<wgrant> But the LFA shouldn't be deleted yet.
<wgrant> Hmmm.
<wgrant> Aha.
<lamont> http://paste.ubuntu.com/510854/
<wgrant> Yeah.
<wgrant> Fail.
<wgrant> I guess restarting b-m will fix it, now that natty has chroots.
<lamont> oh
<lamont> heh
<lamont> I'll get that done
<wgrant> And the archive is published now.
<wgrant> At least internally.
<wgrant> So it should roughly work.
<wgrant> (currentseries picks FROZEN, then DEVELOPMENT, then CURRENT, then anything else... so this didn't show up until natty was changed from FUTURE to FROZEN just before it was initialised)
<lamont> you'll file the bug?
<wgrant> Yeah.
<wgrant> Just working out who to blame first.
<lamont> because it'd be a shame to hit this with natty+1, too
<wgrant> Translations, Registry, or Soyuz... that is the question.
<lamont> and slapped over the head
<wgrant> Looks good. Thanks.
<lamont> blame translations - soyuz shouldn't get all the fun
<lamont> :-D
<wgrant> Indeed. I'm sure they'll be happy enough to fob it off to us if they think I'm wrong.
<bigjools> wgrant, lamont: translations for sure - their build behaviour class needs to check for stuff like that, although it could be argued that it can be factored away in the buildmaster itself.  But that would not remove the behaviour's responsibility to check, still.
<wgrant> bigjools: Yeah, bug #658318
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 658318 in Launchpad Translations "Template builds explode if there are no chroots (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658318
<lamont> affected: EVERYONE
<cr3> how can I set someone as administrator of a team when there are no administrator yes/no radio buttons when attempting to modify the person within the team?
<cr3> I looked at the following help page: https://help.launchpad.net/Teams/CreatingAndRunning
<cr3> but the screenshot doesn't contain the Administrator row I'm seeing on Launchpad
<cr3> I can unset someone who is an administrator, but I can't set someone as an administrator
<cr3> is this a bug or feature?
<magelan> Hello
<magelan> I'm trying to report a bug on Launchpad but I get a Timeout error
<magelan> Error ID: OOPS-1745K1887 if it can help
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1745K1887
<maxb> cr3: I think the permissions may be a bit silly - such that Administrators can remove other Administrators, but only the team Owner can bless new Administrators
<czajkowski> what is the difference in a team and a project when setting up one on launchpad ?
<oubiwann> czajkowski: a project is the place where code lives, where bugs get filed, etc.
<czajkowski> oubiwann: ok so a team is what I need, thank you
<oubiwann> czajkowski: a team is used where more than one person is working on a project
<czajkowski> oubiwann: that clears that up
<czajkowski> thanks
<oubiwann> so they can all get access to branches saved in the team namespace, have upload access to PPA, etc.
<oubiwann> okay, cool
<oubiwann> also, teams can have mail lists created for them
<ronnie_vd_c> is it possible with launchpadlib to reject propsed members of a team?
<ronnie_vd_c> with launchpad.people['teamname'].proposed_members i already got the members
<ronnie_vd_c> but i cant find any method to decline these persons
<jelmer> ronnie_vd_c: As far as I can tell that is not (yet) possible.
<ronnie_vd_c> ok, thx jelmer. Any idea how to decline 113 proposed members the quickest?
<maxb> Write support for declining via the API. Submit a merge proposal. Wait for it to be deployed. Use the API? :-)
<ronnie_vd_c> step1, learn programming ;)
<ronnie_vd_c> step2, got familiar with the lp code...
<ronnie_vd_c> i guess the easiest way atm is to do it all by hand
<LinuxJedi> grrr... these hard lockups are really hurting :(
<warp10> Does anybody knows if daily builds still have problems with maverick? I just tried to build a package and got a weird message about a missing .orig.tar.gz file
<maxb> warp10: paste a link to the message and we can probably interpret :-)
<warp10> maxb: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/57458643/buildlog.txt.gz
<maxb> Oh, recipes don't support .orig.tar.gz builds yet
<maxb> Only the native packaging style
<maxb> So, the first thing you might want to do is change '3.0 (quilt)' to '3.0 (native)', possibly making other changes to the packaging as a consequence
<warp10> maxb: Good point. Anyway, I am wondering why the same recipe works on lucid and karmic, see: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/57458680/buildlog.txt.gz
<maxb> erm, well that's certainly confusing
<maxb> urgh
<maxb> Why does lucid-cat-lpbuildd have bzr-builder 0.2+bzr78, but maverick-cat-lpbuildd have 0.3.1 ?
<warp10> maxb: no idea. Didn't noticed that difference
<maxb> warp10: So, I'm inclined to pin the difference on a completely different version of bzr-builder being in use
 * warp10 looks for the bzr-builder changelog
<warp10> maxb: ah, looks like bzr-builder in the maverick builder is not taken from the ubuntu archive
<maxb> warp10: Actually, the key is in these lines of logging in lucid:
<maxb> dpkg-source: info: source format `3.0 (quilt)' discarded: no orig.tar file found
<maxb> dpkg-source: info: using source format `1.0'
<maxb> v.s. in maverick:
<maxb> dpkg-source: error: can't build with source format '3.0 (quilt)': no orig.tar file found
<maxb> So the answer is that maverick's dpkg behaviour is stricter and picks up on broken packaging that lucid's tolerated and worked around
<warp10> maxb: I suppose reading the dpkg changelog since lucid to maverick would take me the whole night :)
<warp10> maxb: anyway, your explanation sounds reasonable. I'll try again, after switching to 3.0 (native)
<warp10> maxb: thank you!
<nevans> according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributedDevelopment/Documentation/GettingTheSource, I've tried to `bzr branch lp:ubuntu/screen` and lp:ubuntu/byobu, but I'm getting errors.
<nevans> "Unexpected Zope exception: CannotHaveLinkedBranch: <Distribution \'Ubuntu\' (ubuntu)> cannot have linked branches."
<nevans> Am I missing something? (is this the correct channel to ask?)
<maxb> nevans: Yes, it's the correct channel
<maxb> I would have expected those commands to work
 * maxb tries
<maxb> nevans: oh
<maxb> I know why this isn't working
<nevans> :)
<maxb> lp:ubuntu/screen is resolving to lp:ubuntu/natty/screen, but the natty branches haven't been created yet
<nevans> maxb: I did notice that I could get what I wanted via lp:ubuntu/{lucid,maverick}/screen
<niemeyer> Hey there
<niemeyer> Is there any known timeout issues with LP now?
<niemeyer> Trying to add someone to a team for the last 2h or so without success
<niemeyer> (timeout with "Loading results failed")
<thumper> niemeyer: there have been some fallout from the postgresql 8.4 upgrade with some old fast queries getting slower
<thumper> niemeyer: best to file a bug
<niemeyer> thumper: Aw, thanks
<niemeyer> thumper: Probably not.. was just talking to mwhudson, which suggested using the non-AJAX page, and that worked very fast.
<thumper> niemeyer: ok
<wgrant> There were other timeout issues ~8 hours ago.
<wgrant> Normally fast pages were timing out for a few minutes.
<wgrant> Not sure if that's related.
<mwhudson> it's because the ajax interface always searches
<mwhudson> (it turns out)
<soren> How does one choose to use the non-AJAX page?
<wgrant> Navigate manually to +addmember.
<wgrant> Or disable JS.
<mwhudson> or middle click
<wgrant> True.
<soren> Aha!
 * soren was waiting for something like that :)
<achiang> i've an API question, regarding source_package_publishing_history. it has a date_published attribute, but i can't seem to figure out a way to learn *who* published it on that date
<achiang> package_[creator|signer] only tell me who initially created/signed the package in the pocket
<wgrant> achiang: That's all that's recorded at the moment.
<wgrant> Partly because the command-line tools used by archive admins don't know who is making the change.
<achiang> oh. ouch. :(
<wgrant> Yes.
<achiang> that won't do very well for my tool that tries to figure out if you've done work in a PPA in the past week.
<achiang> how does the +archive page figure out who the "Uploader" is?
<wgrant> achiang: package_signer.
<achiang> hm
<achiang> wgrant: thanks, i was seeing a really stupid error. i got 'next' and 'continue' confused in python.
<achiang> keying off package_signer does what i want. and python's next() doesn't do what one thinks it might. :-/
<wgrant> Hah.
<achiang> vim confused me too. it highlighted "next" as if it was special somehow
<mwhudson> it's a builtin
<popey> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/projects/?text=apt
<popey> is that how we present search results now?
<popey> as a massive cloud of random words?
<popey> (with no descriptions)
<elmo> popey: https://edge.launchpad.net/projects/+index?text=apt
<popey> now thats much nicer
 * popey wonders what maze of twisting paths led him to that tag cloud hell
<popey> thanks
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/ -> apt -> find a project
<popey> (was looking for the code behind apt.ubuntu.com )
<lifeless> popey: our search story is hugely fragmented.
<lifeless> https://dev.launchpad.net/LEP/Search
<popey> lifeless: ok, i would be interested to know which of those use cases/stories the tag cloud fits :)
<lifeless> popey: well the point is I think we'd benefit by having a cohesive story, searching on tags is one aspect
<popey> sure
<popey> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/ the word 'tag' doesn't appear anywhere on the page I used to search though.
<lifeless> yeah
<popey> 'find a project' to me says 'look for projects with $searchterm in the name/description'
<lifeless> like I say, its all fragmented
<popey> ok
<popey> I guess I don't need to file a bug about this? or should I?
<lifeless> up to you
<lifeless> I don't think it will be acted on in the near term, and I think we'll work comprehensively on it in the long term.
<popey> if you don't mind I'll file it or I'll forget it
#launchpad 2010-10-12
<achiang> if i'm hosting a project in LP, where would be an appropriate place for me to store documentation re:$project
<lifeless> popey: I'm totally fine with a bug being filed.
<lifeless> achiang: in your source tree? (have a look at wikkid)
<wgrant> popey, lifeless: /projects is an unsearchable tag cloud.
<wgrant> I don't know why the form on code.launchpad.net would point there.
<wgrant> That doesn't make sense.
<achiang> lifeless: i guess i could stick a readme in there. just didn't know what was common across projects hosted in LP
<popey> seems mpt reported this alread in bug 476364 :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 476364 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "Search from "Code" front page is completely broken (affected: 2, heat: 14)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/476364
<popey> *already
<mwhudson> popey: luckily code.launchpad.net is very hard to navigate to!
<popey> i hope thats sarcasm? :)
<mwhudson> well
<lifeless> despair
<popey> heh
<mwhudson> it's not entirely serious
<mwhudson> yeah, lifeless has it right
<popey> my thought process went like this 'ooh, apt.ubuntu.com, wonder where the code is, ooh, sil worked on it, I know, lp.net/~sil then click 'code', couldn't find it in his branches, then I am kind hazy about how I got to code.lp.net.. its entirely possible I deleted ~sil from the url and manually got there..
<mwhudson> popey: almost certainly that's how you got there
<mwhudson> i agree it's a real problem
<wgrant> What is apt.ubuntu.com?
<popey> a redirector to apt://
<wgrant> Ah, for places that don't allow apt: links?
<popey> so people can post links online to apt.ubuntu.com/p/banshee  (for example)
<popey> ya
<wgrant> Handy.
<maxb> urgh, I thought it was broken, it took so long for software-centre to launch
<wgrant> It does tell you to wait :)
<popey> i get "You don't seem to be running Ubuntu" (on OSX in Chrome), i think it should link me to ubuntu.com/download :D
<wgrant> But something odd is going on. It takes a while for Chromium to even display the dialog asking if it should launch the external handler.
<poolie> it would be nice to factor out the Quickly "add my ssh key to my account" thing
<poolie> eg for https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+question/128418
<herr_nilsson> hej folks! is there a possibility to bulk-delete old suggestions for a whole language?
<lifeless> \
<lifeless> herr_nilsson: we don
<lifeless> 't have a precanned feature to do that.
<lifeless> there may be a bug asking for it - if not you might like to file one.
<herr_nilsson> thanks! what a pity!.. well i guess i will file a bug then
<herr_nilsson> such a feature would be great, because many "translators" translated low german (nds) templates into normal german (de) in the past and it is kind of annoying to dismiss all these wrong translations!
* jtv changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: jtv |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<jtv> fta: the good news is, your translations export ran around the time I estimated (slightly earlier actually).  The bad news is that you exported a release series that doesn't have any translations.  Did you mean to set up exports for the "translations" release series?
<fta> jtv-afk, hi, i'm not sure i understand what you mean. in the same page i have my import branch specified, i added the export branch
<jtv> fta: you had the export branch configured for trunk, and that had no translation templates.
<fta> jtv, did I? not sure how i did that as there's no series field there, just branch name
<jtv> fta: the page where you set this is for a given series.
<fta> jtv, is it fixable? or should i trash the branch and start from scratch?
<jtv> Nah, easily fixable
<jtv> This is trunk: https://translations.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/trunk
<jtv> Note how it has exports configured.
<jtv> This is the "translations" release series:
<jtv> https://translations.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations
<jtv> That one has imports configured.
<jtv> I'll just de-configure the trunk one for you and make the translations series export to the same branch instead.
<jtv> Ah, I don't have privileges to do that.  :(
<jtv> Hang on, I'll see if I can rustle up someone who can (so you don't have to do the person/team dance again).
<fta> jtv, too late, done
<jtv> fta: oh well that solves it too.  :)
<jtv> Next attempt around 05:00 UTC tomorrow…
<jtv> fta: by the way, you can try all this out on the staging server.  The only hard part is, staging's code-hosting setup isn't copied over from the production one so you have to push the branch separately to staging.  Then you'll have a pretty complete sandbox for about a week, and it does the translations-to-branch exports much more frequently.  Every hour IIRC.
<jtv> A branch URL on staging looks like lp://staging/~fta/chromium-browser/my-chromium-branch
<jtv> (We can afford to do more frequent exports there exactly because staging doesn't have any branches in its bzr by default)
<jtv> and now, lunch for real!
<hrw> hi
<hrw> something broke with some bzr branches?
<hrw> 10:38 hrw@home:gwgw$ bzr clone lp:ubuntu/gcc-4.4-armel-cross
<hrw> bzr: ERROR: Server sent an unexpected error: ('error', '<Fault -1: "Unexpected Zope exception: CannotHaveLinkedBranch: <Distribution \'Ubuntu\' (ubuntu)> cannot have linked branches.">')
<hrw> or from other side: Are branches renamed after each ubuntu release?
<persia> Rather, they ought be branched.  https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/maverick/gcc-4.4-armel-cross/maverick seems live.
<persia> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/natty/gcc-4.4-armel-cross/natty seems dead.
<persia> james_w is usually the expert for this sort of thing.
<hrw> thx persia
<persia> Try branching lp:~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/maverick/gcc-4.4-armel-cross/maverick as a short-term workaround.
<hrw> persia: anyway I had lp:/ubuntu/ working and today had to clone lp:/ubuntu/maverick/ one
<persia> You can always also branch from local branches, and it takes -r so you can branch from an older revision.
 * persia has done that for sponsors that wanted to sponsor bzr branches for SRUs for releases predating the introduction of UDD
<hrw> persia: I use git-bzr-ng instead of touching bzr directly
<nigelb> hrw: mixing git and bzr a bit? :)
<hrw> nigelb: using git to do all changes, rebases etc and then "git bzr push" to launchpad
<nigelb> oh, I didn't know that was possible
<hrw> nigelb: I do not feel comfortable with bzr
<hrw> http://github.com/termie/git-bzr-ng - not perfect but does job
<nigelb> oh, nice!
<nigelb> I've, on several occasions, done git status on a bzr branch
<hrw> especially when you got hit by its issues
<hrw> nigelb: when I work with cvs my fingers type svn...
<hrw> nigelb: when I work with bzr my fingers type git...
<nigelb> heh
<StevenK> hrw: Just treat bzr like svn
<hrw> StevenK: sure, but I use "git svn" for svn...
<maxb> hrw: lp:ubuntu/SOURCEPACKAGENAME is currently broken because natty is initialized but not branched yet
<hrw> StevenK: I am avoiding centralized scms as doing diff/log remotelly too often is slooow
<hrw> maxb: thx
<hrw> maxb: 10.10 is first release with my packages
<persia> maxb, Is branching the release on the checklist of release open tasks?
<wgrant> persia: Yes. But it's awaiting a cherrypick.
<persia> wgrant, Cool.  Just wanted to make sure it was on the list.
<wgrant> NRCP is reasonably complete.
<hrw> bye
* jtv changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<jtv> losa ping
<jtv> whoops
<kai> oh sweet, so if I flick through the launchpad faq too fast, I get locked out...
<jelmer> hi Kai
<jelmer> kai: How do you mean? I don't think think we have a rate limit you can trigger by just browsing.
<kai> jelmer: that's what launchpad told me, though
<kai> I don't have the exact wording anymore, but it basically told me that I was clicking links too fast, and that I should go back and spend some time reading the previous page, and that I'd be locked out for a longer period if I triggered this mechanism again
<kai> I can deal with this, I've already found the page I was looking for
<vadi2> Is it possible to personalize date representation on Launchpad?
<fserve> what "triaged" means in launchpad? will be fixed?
<vadi2> sent to appropriate sources for confirmation
<fserve> ah
<fserve> tks
<vadi2> doesn't imply it'll be fixed, those sources can still mark it invalid
<jpds> fserve: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<fserve> thks jpds
<kai> uh, now do I need to sign the code of conduct or don't I need to sign the code of conduct to get a ppa? instructions seem to differ here
<kai> also, I seem to have typoed my ppa in dput and now I don't get to run dput again with the correct path
<kai> how do I fix that?
<jml> kai: you need to sign the CoC. Where do the instructions differ?
<jml> kai: sorry, I don't know about dput.
<kai> jml: it says "you need to sign the CoC to activate a PPA", but the packaging instructions for ubuntu don't mention that and I seem to be able to get a ppa set up without signing the CoC
<kai> ah, found the instructions on fixing this
<jml> kai: where does it say "you need to sign the CoC to activate a PPA"? URL?
<elmo> kai: for dput, remove the relevant *.upload file, I think
<selinuxium> Hi all, is there an issue atm? I keep getting timeouts trying to submit a bug OOPS-1746H1623
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1746H1623
<kai> jml: I can't find it in my open tabs right now
<jml> kai: no worries.
<kai> but it seems like I can open as many ppas as I like without signing the CoC, I just can't put anything into them
<jml> I see.
<kai> jml: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Activating%20a%20PPA
<kai> of course if you can't upload unless you sign the CoC, the difference is pretty academic
<kai> but I figure I don't have to get past legal to sign the CoC
<selinuxium> Just spent 30 mins trying to submit a bug...
<kai> "Not permitted to upload to the RELEASE pocket in a series in the 'SUPPORTED' state.
<kai> "
<kai> what does launchpad mean by that?
<selinuxium> Launchpad keeps timing out..
<kai> ah, pebkac
<maxb> Is anyone else experiencing sftp dput hangs *after* successfully uploading packages?
<bilalakhtar> maxb: I have seen an error after sftp upload, but not a hang
<maxb> I killed it, but the package was still accepted
<maxb> I suppose I will need to figure out what the process is stuck on
<jhl> The documentation for blueprints (https://help.launchpad.net/InformationalSpecifications) seems out of date; I don't see an "informational" checkbox in the edit blueprint details UI. How do I mark a blueprint as informational/documentation?
<jhl> Ah, https://launchpad.net/foo/+documentation has the answer. Still, the LP documentation is out of date.
<maxb> dput sftp uploads use bzrlib!?
<fta> jtv, grrr, the lp spec asks for the gettext files to be named template/template.pot + template/lang.po, but for the po files, lp exports template/template-lang.po.. messing up my branches :(
<jtv> fta: yes, that's a thing we've been wanting for ages.  The problem is, how do we deal with people putting multiple templates in the same directory?
<jtv> (I know, it's not unsolvable—it's just work we never quite have time for)
<fta> jtv, i assume that if i rename my files in the branch, i will lose all the proposed translations, right?
<jtv> fta: you mean, rename them to overwrite other translation files you already have in the branch?
<fta> jtv, bzr mv fr.po blabla-fr.po
<jtv> fta: that wouldn't hurt your translations (of course the next export would still produce a new fr.po, so you'd have two files).  But why would you want to rename that way instead of the other way?
<fta> jtv, i requested a manual export. got a tar.gz with that in it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/511827/
<jtv> fta: yes, but there's no point in following that convention anywhere except in the manual exports.  It only makes things harder.
<fta> jtv, do you mean the bzr export will be different?
<jtv> fta: yes, bzr export is newer and more sensible.  That'll give you a fr.po in the same directory as its template, and so on.
<jtv> It's only the manual export that uses the troublesome names.
<fta> jtv, i wanted to work on my re-import script; but as i'm still waiting for the 1st bzr export, i fetched a tarball thinking it will look similar
<fta> ok
<fta> so i give up for today
<jtv> fta: we very much recommend going through bzr nowadays.
<huobin> If I have one branch in my project on launchpad (trunk), how should I proceed to split a "frozen" version for releasing in a new branch (say, "release-1.0")?
<huobin> I can only create a new (empty?) branch or import a branch.
<jtv> huobin: you can branch off the trunk branch: bzr branch lp:my-project
<jtv> and then you push that to a new branch, which you can use as the development branch for your new release series
<huobin> So there's no way to fork the branch? I thought I had to do something so launchpad knows where I made the split at.
<huobin> OK, thanks
<jtv> That does "fork" the branch.  But because this is distributed revision control, you can still merge individual changes from one branch into the other later.
<huobin> I first create the branch, (release-0.1), then create new series (like lp:project/0.1) using this branch, and then do bzr push lp:project/0.1 ?
<ebel> When I log into askubuntu.com with a launchpad id, it gives me a warning that the URL isn't recognised.
<ebel> Shouldn't this be changed to something more friendly? :P
<ivoks> hi guys
<ivoks> i'm trying to request code-import, and one of the requirements is 'Project'
<ivoks> i'm doing this so i could build daily ubuntu packages, so i don't really want to start another project for this
<tomse> good evening
<tomse> any kind souls who can help a lost soul with an upload problem ?
<thumper> tomse: what type of upload problem?
<Ian_corne> Hello
<Ian_corne> I'm getting (7, 9, u'No public key') when trying to sign the Ubuntu code of conduct
<thumper> ivoks: which package?
<Ian_corne> But launchpad does seem to have my key registered
<Ian_corne> any ideas?
<tomse> thumper: well not an upload per-se but my package is rejected due to : PPA uploads must be signed by an Ubuntu Code of Conduct signer.
<tomse> thumper: I did add my gpg public key into launchpad webpage in my profile
<thumper> sinzui: any ideas?
<ivoks> thumper: pacemaker, but i've already send the request... so no issues over here :)
<tomse> just discovered there is a small section called "Signed Ubuntu Code of Conduct:" it says no.. don't know how to get it to be accpeted though
<thumper> it's been so long since I did that
<tomse> thumper: ahh.. there's a small procedure to follow..
<tomse> I've spent the whole evening trying to figure out what the problem was (I have several keys amongst other things hehe)
<tomse> I'll get back to you when the procedure is done :-)
<tomse> thumper: yeah.. I just missed the "Signed Ubuntu Code of Conduct:" section on the launchpad page, sorry for taking your time though .-)
<thumper> tomse: np
<tomse> g'night ppl
#launchpad 2010-10-13
<kklimonda> hey, what's happening with recipes? I have "No suitable builders" and last build has been done 2 weeks ago.
<wgrant> kklimonda: Which build?
<kklimonda> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kklimonda/+recipe/transmission-daily/+build/4256 and https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kklimonda/+recipe/transmission-daily/+build/4257
<wgrant> Hmmm, that is interesting.
<wgrant> kklimonda: I'm investigating. For some reason the queue record for those builds has gone missing.
<kklimonda> wgrant: ok, thanks
<kmiksi> hi?
<kmiksi> hi?
<kmiksi> hallo?
<kmiksi> i need help!
<kmiksi> ...
<wgrant> Hi.
<wgrant> What's the trouble?
<kmiksi> hi
<kmiksi> I have 2 accounts in launchpad and I try to merge
<kmiksi> but.... one account is broken (server is down..) and I can not confirm the email to merge, and I can't login in this account
<wgrant> kmiksi: Are you likely to regain access to that email address in the near future?
<kmiksi> no, I think that I lost my account. but I have a second email in this "broken" launchpad, and it works
<kmiksi> but it is not enough, it seems
<kmiksi> I only want to merge them
<wgrant> spm: ^^
<kmiksi> ...
<wgrant> So you have access to an email address on both accounts?
<kmiksi> yeah
<wgrant> kmiksi: And what happens when you enter the email address that you have access to on https://edge.launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge?
<kmiksi> but I can't login on my first launchpad account (for some reason), here I have one broken mail and one working mail
<kmiksi> to merge, I have to confirm both email
<kmiksi> I can't login at ~kmiksi account
<kmiksi> I login on my ~kmiksi2 account, and try to merge
<kmiksi>   -> here I must to confirm the merge on all mails from ~kmiksi, but i can't
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> Well, a LOSA should be able to help you out if you have access to one of the email addresses.
<kmiksi> LOSA?
<lifeless> syadmin
<kmiksi> how should I proceed to contact?
<wgrant> spm may be lunching at the moment, I suspect.
<kmiksi> hmm
<spm> fetching wife from shops, but near enough
<wgrant> Pfft.
<kmiksi> spm: can you help me?
<spm> kmiksi: yes, but doing about 4 things at once atm. I will get to, just busy. :-)
<kmiksi> ok
<kmiksi> error when trying to login:
<kmiksi> Oops!
<kmiksi> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<kmiksi> We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<kmiksi> (Error ID: OOPS-1747L170)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1747L170
<kmiksi>     * Return to the Launchpad front page
<spm> kmiksi: so first part. you kmiksi account is ... really odd.
<kmiksi> hmmm
<kmiksi> really?
<spm> oh yes! :-) it's displaying as being disabled, yet is showing as an active account in the admin pages. which is ... um... broken.
<kmiksi> wow
<spm> kmiksi: what's the end goal you're trying to achieve here? have the '~kmiksi' accuont be your launchpad account?
<spm> I thinking that renaming the existing ~kmiksi to ~kmiksi-please-help-broken; and kmiski2 to kmiksi. But given the state of the original... I'm really not game. It looks like we've got shannanigans in the data.
<spm> my 2c at this stage - I'll log a bug for you/on your behalf for this. and leave the state as is for now. I think we need to get someone to wtf this.
<spm> I could maybe force a merge, but again; given the existing weirdness? all bets are off.
<kmiksi> ok, if you rename the ~kmiski2 to ~kmiksi I will thank you
<spm> heh, oki.
<kmiksi> thank you :D
<kmiksi> really, thanks
<spm> kmiksi: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kmiksi && https://edge.launchpad.net/~kmiksi-broken
<kmiksi> good job :D
<kmiksi> nice day for all
<jtv> fta: the chromium translations went into the branch this time.  They look OK to me, but do let me know if there are any problems I can help with.
<persia> Hello.  ndec is reporting that uploads into a private PPA aren't dispatching builds.  Is anyone available to investigate that?
<wgrant> persia: Private archive builds are only dispatched once the source is published.
<wgrant> How long has it been?
<persia> ndec, ?
<ndec> 45 min
<ndec> it's an ARMel PPA
<wgrant> I see one job in the armel queue.
<ndec> in this specific case, I have not modified the source, I am using the orig.tar.gz from main archive, and only making changes in the debian/ stuff
<wgrant> Is there just the one build?
<persia> That oughtn't affect it.
<ndec> build number for my job is 1995920
<fta> jtv, ack. i'll have a look later today. at least the filenames look ok (except that pot are not exported, but it's not a problem for me)
<wgrant> bigjools: ^^
<bigjools> noted, will look in a bit
<persia> wgrant, bigjools Thanks.
<bigjools> it's building
<wgrant> Maybe the publisher was just really slow.
<wgrant> It has been today.
<ndec> wgrant: persia: bigjools: the build just started. in fact I was not really suspecting a bug, but I would like at least to understand how this works? what can prevent a build from starting if at least 1 builder is idle?
<bigjools> probably :/
<bigjools> ndec: what wgrant said 5 minutes ago
<ndec> bigjools: but I did not upload sources, since I patched an existing package reusing the orig tarball from main archive
<wgrant> ndec: Before a private build can be dispatched, its source must be published. The publisher is meant to run every 5 minutes, but is sometimes rather slower than that.
<wgrant> ndec: The source package still has to be published, even if it reuses an Ubuntu orig.tar.gz.
<ndec> wgrant: ok! thanks for the quick answers! i am new to this, so it helps
<kai> huh?
<kai> how the heck do I tell dput to also put the orig.tar.gz on the server?
<wgrant> kai: How are you building your source package?
<wgrant> debuild?
<kai> debuild -S -sd to get the source package
<wgrant> -sd means include only the diff..
<wgrant> You want -sa
<kai> ah
<kai> my bad
<kai> copy&paste error from the howto page
<kai> I clearly need more coffee
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: bigjools |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
 * bigjools is help contact today
<amitk> anybody know where LP is getting this information from: https://edge.launchpad.net/9p-linux/+topcontributors ?
<amitk> A colleague (vishwanath-bs) is said to be most active in this project, but he swears he's never even touched it
<wgrant> amitk: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/9p-linux/trunk
<wgrant> amitk: vishwanath-bs has three revs in that import.
<amitk> wgrant: aah, it is an import of the entire kernel tree (and vishwanath-bs has contributed to the kernel), though he didn't have an LP id until recently.
<wgrant> amitk: It looks like it.
<zyga> hi, I'm using tarmac to merge my branches
<zyga> for the past few days it's been working flawlessly
<zyga> but just not I started getting crashes on final stage
<zyga> it seems tarmac is no longer authorized to do changes in my place
<zyga> so I removed all of the ~/.cache/tarmac/* authentication tokens and authenticated again
<zyga> let me pastebin the error message
<zyga> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/512296/
<zyga> rockstar, ^^
<fta> could someone please remove the unfair "down scoring" that this ppa has been penalized with for months? https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/dev
<bigjools> fta: done
<bigjools> it was entirely fair though
<fta> bigjools, why? it's a low volume ppa, similar to -beta
<fta> bigjools, if it's not welcome to build the chromium channels in ppas, let me know, i'll drop them. that'd be less work for me
<bigjools> fta: you try this martyr thing every time we talk about it
<maks_> so why does launchpad disregard debian.org email adresses?
<maks_> i tried over the last month several times to register
<maks_> but got zero confirmation mail.
<maks_> debian.org admins say zero mail is beeing sent.
<fta> bigjools, no. last time, i thought it was just a 1 time downscore. obviously it was a permanent one. and i never been informed, hence the unfair.
<bigjools> maks_: I doubt it's something as inflammatory as that, can you PM your email to me and I will help
<maks_> bigjools: maks@debian.org
<bigjools> maks_: did you follow the page here?  https://edge.launchpad.net/~maks-debian
<fta> bigjools, but if you feel i complain too much, that's probably because i'm an heavy user of launchpad features. i can also stop and spend my time working on something else
<maks_> no, i followed https://login.launchpad.net/KLSW92THbRlD0lhq/+new_account
<bigjools> fta: we've had this same discussion many, many times
<bigjools> and you resort to saying the same thing about spending time elsewhere
<bigjools> I can't work out if it's a threat or something else
<maks_> bigjools: thanks.
<bigjools> maks_: I've activated that account, can you use the "lost password" to get it back
<maks_> bigjools: (Error ID: OOPS-1747ED532)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1747ED532
<bigjools> maks_: leave it with me, I'll try and fix it
<maks_> got confirmation mail and put a new pwd in to get that.
<maks_> thanks bigjools
<fta> bigjools, i didn't mean any threat. i just explained that if it creates troubles (as i assume it does given the downscore) i can easily stop. period.
<bigjools> fta: it was downscored in the past for reasons that I don't recall, but most likely because it was swamping the build farm at the time.  Now that we've put a load of fixes in to make better use of the builders, I have no problem resetting the score back to normal.
<bigjools> maks_: what time did you last try and register?
<maks_> well i never successfully registered
<maks_> guess my account got automaticaly created due to debian packages.
<maks_> apparently i can sign in now bigjools
<bigjools> maks_: yes, that's a "person" not an "account" though.  I'm trying to track down what time you tried to register so I know when to look in email logs
<bigjools> maks_: oh!  I wasn't expecting that, so great.
<maks_> wanted to add gpg key as apprently one can change bug status from cli.
<maks_> once there is an account on launchpad.
<bigjools> yep, you can email changes too
<maks_> thanks bigjools for the help out.
<bigjools> maks_: not a problem, enjoy
<Tiven> nd
<rockstar> zyga, looks like there's something wrong in the authentication token.
<zyga> rockstar, hi
<rockstar> zyga, hi
<zyga> rockstar, I managed to fix that, there is an extra auth token stored in ~/.config
<rockstar> zyga, in ~/.config/tarmac/ ?
<zyga> rockstar, correct
<zyga> rockstar, I tried using tarmac on branches created with bzr-pipeline
<zyga> rockstar, I pushed a branch that manages to improve the general usability there - only branches with merged prerequisites are considered for merging
<rockstar> zyga, an similar change landed last night in trunk.
<zyga> rockstar, great, I'll check it out
<bdrung> doctormo: ping
<bdrung> doctormo: can i use the picture from http://doctormo.org/2010/04/19/deb-package-contents/? do you have a scalable version of that?
<joshuahoover> bigjools: ping
<bigjools> hey joshuahoover
<joshuahoover> bigjools: i'm getting a 503 when trying to subscribe someone to a bug
<bigjools> joshuahoover: which bug and user?  I'll try.
<joshuahoover> bigjools: it's a private bug...let me try a different one :)
<bigjools> ok :)
<joshuahoover> bigjools: try bug #650963 and try to look me up (joshuahoover)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 650963 in desktopcouch "Report changes of a database still fails to reconnect (affected: 1, heat: 83)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/650963
<bigjools> joshuahoover: ah this is a general problem with person picker since we went to postgres 8.4.  :(
<bigjools> sinzui, do you know if someone is working on that?
<joshuahoover> bigjools: ah, ok...i checked the status page to see if it was listed there and did a search on bugs but didn't see anything jump out at me, so i came here
<bigjools> yeah that's fine
<sinzui> bigjools, It is our #1 timeout and We will start working on it in a few days
<bigjools> joshuahoover: go here and use the non-js form: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+bug/650963/+addsubscriber
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 650963 in desktopcouch "Report changes of a database still fails to reconnect (affected: 1, heat: 83)" [High,Fix committed]
<joshuahoover> bigjools: ah, ok, thanks!
<bigjools> sinzui: copy, thanks
<joshuahoover> bigjools: not sure if this is the right place for it, but might be handy to list this issue somewhere like at http://identi.ca/launchpadstatus
<bigjools> sinzui, did someone do that already that you know ?
<bigjools> or mrevell?
<chx> hi. how can i delete a branch from launchpad via command line? I presume i need to use the launchpad api?
<sinzui> I have no idea
<bigjools> chx, I don't know but I bet abentley does
<chx> abentley: hi :)
<kklimonda> wgrant: hey, did you have any luck with figuring out why are my recipes stuck at "No suitable builders" ?
<abentley> chx: it depends what you mean by delete.
<abentley> chx: you want to destroy all record of that branch on launchpad, or just delete the files?
<chx> delete the files so i cna rerun the bzr branch command
<abentley> chx: it's highly unusual to use the branch command to create a branch on Launchpad.
<chx> huh?
<chx> I thought bzr branch --stacked is the normal approach to that?
<falktx> hi there, am I in the right place for questions about ubuntu ppas?
<bigjools> falktx: yes
<mrevell> bigjools: what's the actually problem? The person picker doesn't work?
<bigjools> mrevell: pretty much - it times out 100% for me and most people.
<abentley> chx: "bzr push" is normally used, and the stacking source is automatically defaulted to your development focus.
<abentley> chx: so you don't normally want to supply --stacked.
<bigjools> mrevell: you can get round it by going to the non-js page but that's pretty awkward :(
<falktx> ok, when i'm building an debian source, does the build environment allows internet connection? (to download a header file needed to compile)
<bigjools> falktx: no, that is explicitly disallowed
<falktx> too bad
<bigjools> you need to put all the source in the package
<bigjools> this is so that binaries can be matched to source :)
<mrevell> bigjools: Do you know of a bug report for it?
<bigjools> mrevell: I don't, sinzui might
<chx> abentley: so. we currnetly do bzr branch --stacked lp:~examiner-dev/examiner/trunk  lp:~examiner-dev/examiner/ticket-whatever ; bzr co lp:~examiner-dev/examiner/ticket-whatever ; hack , commit etc.
<mrevell> people picker wfm, guess I'm just lucky :)
<sinzui> mrevell, there is a bug
<sinzui> mrevell, bug 655802
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 655802 in Launchpad Registry "Branch:+huge-vocabulary timeout (Person and team AJAX picker fails) (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655802
<abentley> chx, I would do bzr branch lp:~examiner-dev/examiner/trunk; hack; commit; bzr push lp:~examiner-dev/examiner/ticket-whatever
<mrevell> thanks sinzui
<falktx> bigjools: anyway, thanks
<chx> abentley: rather interesting
<bigjools> falktx: np
<mrevell> bigjools, sinzui: How does one find the non-js version of the people/team picker?
<abentley> chx: Anyhow, launchpad supports sftp, so you can use a commandline sftp client to delete the .bzr directory recursively.
<chx> abentley: only the .bzr ..?
<chx> abentley: the reason i have asked for deletion is -- sometimes i need to branch off from a given revision and if i accidentally branch from the wrong revision then i will want to delete the branch and re-create
<bigjools> mrevell: it depends on the page :/
<abentley> chx: yes, that's contents of the branch.
<mrevell> ah
<abentley> chx: You don't need to delete it.  Just push --overwrite it.
<bigjools> mrevell: for adding subscribers, go to +addsubscriber, for editing bug assignee I go to /+editstatus
<mrevell> oh right, got you
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<mrevell> thanks bigjools
<chx> abentley: ohhhhh
<chx> abentley: that's purdy
<chx> abentley: thanks so much. i learned a lot today.
<bigjools> mrevell: or, if you load the page and hit STOP as soon as it renders, you can prevent the JS from loading and get the non-js links still in place :)
<abentley> chx: No problem.  Happy hacking.
<bigjools> thanks for helping abentley
<sinzui> mrevell, there is no one answer. it depends on the form. The most common form is bugs and the user can expand the task and type the user id in the field
<abentley> bigjools, no problem.
<abentley> chx: one more thing-- if you do delete the .bzr, you need to use "push --use-existing-dir" or else bzr will complain that the directory already exists.
<abentley> (or branch --use-existing-dir, I suppose).
<CarlFK> https://launchpad.net/matplotlib/trunk  how do I get it?  hoping for a ppa.  apt-get build-dep wants to get 550mb
<doctormo> bdrung: Yes you can use it so long as you abide the license CC-BY-SA, and I have the svgs.
<bdrung> doctormo: great thanks
<doctormo> bdrung: send me an email.
<bdrung> doctormo: already sent
<doctormo> bdrung: I've sent you the latest svg, it's a little different from the one you've seen, but should still be good.
<bdrung> doctormo: thanks
<berco> hello, I'm wondering what's wrong with the arm build machines. I'm waiting for more than 2 hours for my source package to start building in TI 3PA (published state at the moment)... :( Any issue on Launchpad?
<blindvt> hi there. I'm waiting for review of my "Translation import queue" since 3 weeks now. Whom can i poke to get my file reviewed? Is there anything i can do to help speed up the review process?
<bigjools> berco: can you PM me the PPA/package details and I'll investigate
<blindvt> jtv, ping
<jtv> blindvt: ?
<blindvt> jtv, i'm desparately waiting for review of this i18n import queue entry: https://translations.launchpad.net/~open-phd-guiding/+imports
<jtv> looking
<blindvt> jtv, anything i can do to help in reviewing this? I can rename the file to open-phd-guiding.po{,t} if PHD.po{,t} clashes with somebody else
<jtv> blindvt: no worries, it all looks fine.  I approved the template.
<blindvt> jtv, plan is to use as much translations from other projects as possible and to add more languages later on, obviously
<jtv> But why not import from a branch?
<blindvt> jtv, that project is maintained elsewhere, i.e. it doesn't have the repo hosted at yours
<jtv> blindvt: that doesn't matter!  You can have it mirrored in Launchpad, and then get the templates (and translations, if you want) automatically from there.
<jtv> The only complication is if the templates are not in the branch.
<blindvt> jtv, perhaps this will change, but hosting the translations at lp is the first step in the right direction :)
<jtv> blindvt: hope you'll enjoy your experience with launchpad.  Just saying: you don't need to host your repository in LP—you can just let it keep a copy of it, with full history etc.
<jtv> That way, you make a change in the branch in your own repository (bzr, svn, git, whatever), and it automatically shows up in the LP translations UI.
<blindvt> jtv, does the de.po also need your review (or am i looking at cached/stale data)?
<jtv> blindvt: no, as long as they're correctly named, the translations don't need review.  And if you use a branch, there's no human review at all.
<blindvt> jtv, interresting. I didn't know that having a mirror on lp was possible. I should read the corresponding docs about that
<jtv> It sure is!  Makes it easy to create experimental branches, and you get backups, browsable history etc.
<blindvt> jtv, thing is that i'm currently tricking upstream into accepting the translations, so that hunks are in no publically available branch right now
<jtv> blindvt: you could import just the templates from elsewhere.  Not trying to tell you what to do, of course, but importing from a branch does make it all easier.
<blindvt> jtv, please forgive my ignorance but i still don't see any translations in that projects Translation overview?
<blindvt> jtv, yea, but i don't want to piss off these folks by establishing a separate repo :)
<jtv> blindvt: it wouldn't be a separate repo.  If you tell Launchpad to mirror the branch, you just get a "living" but read-only copy of the branch.
<blindvt> jtv, i'll get that stuff merged, it just takes time since we're all busy with real work, i guess
<jtv> blindvt: btw the template was imported earlier, and I even see the German translations in there.
<jtv> Did you enable translation for the project?
<blindvt> jtv, i still don't get it. There is a public repo but that repo does not contain anything to translate right now, neither gettext infrastructure nor a single call into gettext. How would mirroring that repo help in any way?
<jtv> blindvt: ahhh, if there's nothing translatable in it, then that won't help here of course.  I missed that bit.
<blindvt> jtv, cool. It's imported now. Many, thanks for your support!
<jtv> no worries
<blindvt> s/, thanks/, many thanks/
<jtv> nah :)
 * blindvt &
<mtaylor> hey all - is there any way to merge a project into another project?
<Lcawte> Ugh.. I think I shutdown the email account my Launchpad password reset was sent to :/
<Daviey> Hi... These two merge proposals have been stuck in "Updating diff" for the last 25 mins... anybody know what is up?  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/fixes-660016/+merge/38344 && https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/fixes-660019/+merge/38347
<Lcawte> or not..
<maks_> hmm launchpad sends very long urls
<maks_> +https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/660087/+attachment/1691324/+files/AptOrdering.t
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 660087 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "package initramfs-tools 0.92bubuntu78 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<maks_> +xt
<maks_> why couldn't that be tid less and fit 80 chars? :)
<maks_> also why are those attachments not attached? :)
<deryck> maks_, what do you mean "not attached" ?
<maks_> well you get notice of that report but the mail has not the attachments
<maks_> i have to look them up each separetely
<deryck> ah
<maks_> and painfully due to the overlong urls ;)
<deryck> maks_, this is bug 3926
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 3926 in Launchpad Bugs "Attachments should be included in the bug notification (affected: 0, heat: 3)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3926
<ivoks> hi; i looks like automatic import of mercurial tree into bzr is failing
<ivoks> this is what i get: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/57544140/ubuntu-ha-maintainers-server-daily-builds-pcmk11.log
* Chex changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Launchpad down/read-only from 22:00 - 00:00 UTC for a code update
<maxb> losa: Hi, would you be able to check if the PPA upload processor has fallen over?
<lifeless> maxb: we're starting an upgrade
<maxb> *ah*
<lifeless> spm: have we started disabling things?
<mthaddon> we have
<wgrant> Hm, the announcement is at the end of the #launchpad topic. It's a bit odd to have the most useful information in weeks at the end.
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad down/read-only from 22:00 - 00:00 UTC for a code update | https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<Meths> (or ~21:45UTC if you've already started disabling stuff...)
#launchpad 2010-10-14
* Chex changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<napster> I have merged two of my accounts
<napster> subinsebastien-gmail to subinsebastien
<napster> but after this, I can't do bzr push lp:nscripts
<napster> No such Launchpad account: subinsebastien-gmail
<napster> Permission denied (publickey).
<napster> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<napster> How can I fix this?
<spiv> napster: 'bzr lp-login subinsebastien'
<napster> spiv: Should I do this each time before I do push?
<StevenK> napster: You should just need to do that once
<persia> (per computer)
<napster> StevenK: And how can I change the username from subinsebastien@yahoo.com to subinsebastien@gmail.com ?
<StevenK> napster: The username reported by bzr, or Launchpad?
<spiv> napster: username where?  The name recorded in bzr commits?
<napster> StevenK: spiv The email I used to login to launchpad.net
<spiv> napster: just add that address to your launchpad account
<napster> spiv: I did so
<persia> Will that work by itself with the separation of login to OpenID?
<spiv> then you can use it to login to launchpad.net (once you have confirmed the address)
<wgrant> You'll need to add it on login.launchpad.net too.
<persia> That makes more sense.
<spiv> wgrant: oh, dang.
<napster> oh ok
<napster> spiv: persia StevenK I'm unable to add the gmail account on the page login.launchpad.net, but here I can see the gmail account only : https://launchpad.net/~subinsebastien
<napster> does that mean I should use subinsebastien@yahoo.com for login and subinsebastien@gmail.com for mailing list??
 * persia suspects weirdness and leaves it to people who understand
<napster> persia: Its not weird! It happening here :-(
<persia> napster, Oddities in the code.  I suspect you've hit a special case of some sort, which differs from the imaginary user stories which attempt to describe how people might use the services.  As a result, I think you'll get best responses from someone who knows the internals, rather than me.
<napster> persia: ok
<napster> persia: spiv StevenK wgrant Please take a look : http://imagebin.ca/img/L192l8l.png
<StevenK> napster: If you click the Manage e-mail addresses link, does that allow you to change them?
<napster> StevenK: Yes, I removed the yahoo address already!
<wgrant> napster: There are two separate sets of email addresses.
<wgrant> The one on launchpad.net, and the one login.launchpad.net.
<napster> wgrant: on login.launchpad.net, When I try to add that gmail account, it says "Email already registered."
<napster> this is weired!
<napster> StevenK: wgrant: may be a minor bug with the code
<napster> StevenK: wgrant And also I can't see my projects in my overview page
<persia> napster, What happens if you try to log into the now merged account?
<napster> persia: Let me try
<napster> persia: StevenK wgrant Now I can login to launchpad.net with both the email address (both has same passwords) and my projects are not displayed. Is this the expected behaviour? I would like to remove the yahoo login at all.
<napster> both logins to the same account!
<persia> I don't think it ought be expected, and believe it ought be a bug (and that you should file it), but it's not very surprising that it works that way, given the architecture.
<napster> persia: hmm, ok thats good. But is there any way I can put my projects on my overview page? or rather I should browse them through address bar?
<persia> No idea.
<napster> persia: ok
<napster> StevenK: persia wgrant spiv : Thanks for the help. See ya later...
<persia> Please file some bugs.
<napster> persia: sure
<persia> The experience was very much not smooth, and it ought be.
<bialix> hi, how can I create a bold text in bug report editor?
<persia> You can't.
<StevenK> Why do you want to do that?
<bialix> I saw in some bug reports people made important messages in bold font
<bialix> I have bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr-explorer/+bug/650708 with many duplicates
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 650708 in Bazaar Explorer "[master] bzr: ERROR: exceptions.TypeError: argument 1 of PyQt4.QtCore.QVariant() has an invalid type (affected: 16, heat: 120)" [Critical,Fix released]
<bialix> I want highlight important message to user
<bialix> to users
<persia> Could you indicate an example where there is bold?  You really shouldn't be able to do it.
<bialix> one sec
<bialix> no, I can't find it
<bialix> ok, I can't
<bialix> I can;t have bold
<bialix> that's pity, but I should live without it
<vstehle> persia: About this PPA strange behavior: our PPA Release.gpg file keeps ending up in /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ after an apt-get update
<vstehle> persia: This is a bit of a problem as it makes the PPA an untrusted source. This ends-up preventing the installation of PPA packages from the desktop icon :(
<vstehle> persia: The strangest thing about this "partial" stuff is that apt-get update returns no error
<maxb> vstehle: which ppa?
<persia> Does your key appear with `apt-key list` ?
<vstehle> maxb: It's a private PPA (private-release) for team tiomap-dev. persia: yup.
 * persia is stumped
 * vstehle wonders if this is due to sources for PPA being described under sources.list.d/
<persia> That won't make a difference.
<vstehle> persia: Ogra told me it does, and it did make a difference for the proxy I think.
<vstehle> persia: Or the way it is updated/fetched. I don't remember exactly.
<persia> I didn't think it made a difference.  Might at a low level.  That's probably a bug.
<vstehle> persia: One hint: during apt-get update, the Release.gpg is d/l fine, then Translation-* are ignored but... the command stalls at 99% for a moment
<geser> does apt-get update tell something helpful when it fetches that file?
<vstehle> Not really. Only, it gets "stuck" for a moment.
<vstehle> Right now I am trying the following: moved the PPA line to sources.list, commented out everything else. Same behavior...
<vstehle> Confirmed: the .gpg is still under partial/
<geser> is it complete?
<persia> Could try `apt-get --option Debug::Hashes update`
<vstehle> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/512993/
<vstehle> geser: Yes, the .gpg under partial/ looks sane.
<vstehle> geser: size is ok
<geser> have you tried deleting the files in partial/?
<geser> I wonder why your apt-get "Ign" the Release file
<vstehle> Is that Debug::Hashes=1 ?
<vstehle> rm + apt-get update is way faster. I don't know why
<vstehle> I reverted sources.list and sources.list.d/*, apt-get update and packages now show-up as trusted under aptitude. Thank you very much!
<vstehle> I would like to file a bug about this rm thing, but I don't really know how to reproduce :(
<persia> vstehle, Sorry, yes, but if it's working now, no point with the debug settings.
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: mrevell |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<napster> I can't still see my related projects on my overview page :-(
<napster> how to fix it
<napster> ?
<napster> where should I report bugs related to launchpad.net itself?
<ari-tczew> napster: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad ?
<napster> ari-tczew: Do you whats wrong with my projects? I can see my projects in https://launchpad.net/~subinsebastien/+related-software but not in https://launchpad.net/~subinsebastien
<ari-tczew> napster: I think that it's OK.
<napster> ari-tczew: But till yesterday, I was able to see my projects on the overview page! :-( This is so bad!
<wgrant> napster: You merged your accounts just a few hours ago, right?
<napster> wgrant: yes
<wgrant> napster: Did they show under "Most active in"? Or something else?
<napster> wgrant: on my overview page I can't see something like "Most active in"! But I can see my projects on https://launchpad.net/~subinsebastien/+related-software
<napster> wgrant: I was able to see "Most active in" before
<napster> merging
<wgrant> napster: The "Most active in" list is generated from a cache which is updated daily.
<wgrant> So give it 24 hours and they should be back.
<napster> wgrant: ok, thats fine
<napster> wgrant: btw can I file a bug?
<wgrant> You could file a bug, but I'm not sure it's likely to be fixed very quickly.
<napster> wgrant: Is this the same problem with the karma?
<wgrant> napster: Exactly.
<wgrant> The displayed karma value is a cache that is regenerated daily.
<napster> wgrant: hmm, now everything makes sense :-) Thanks for the help
<sjamaan> Hi
<sjamaan> Is there a way to access projects under a project group like you can do for users?  ie, bzr branch lp:~username/project/branch  =>  brz branch lp:super-project/project/branch
<jml> sjamaan: not really. I'm not sure what that would mean.
<jml> sjamaan: what are you trying to do?
<sjamaan> jml: I'm trying to figure out if there's a way to scope projects
<sjamaan> AFAIK project names have to be global now
<jml> sjamaan: that's right. there's no namespacing for projects at all.
<jml> sjamaan: a distribution can have packages underneath it
<jml> sjamaan: but that's all we've got right now
<sjamaan> jml: How does that work?
<jonathanj> hi
<jonathanj> either i'm being incredibly stupid or something was recently changed on edge, but i can't quite figure out how to retarget a bug to a different milestone
<jonathanj> there is no edit icon and the milestone link on the bug page is just a plain hyperlink to the milestone itself
<jonathanj> naturally as soon as i ask my question and refresh the page (for the third time) the edit icon appears
<bigjools> jonathanj: I've seen that happen when the javascript doesn't load (forcibly or otherwise)
<jonathanj> bigjools: ah, annoying
<bigjools> sometimes it's just slow to load and you end up clicking the link "too early"
<jonathanj> what happened to the favicon
<bigjools> nothing as far as I can see
<jonathanj> on edge it looks like the href is broken: <link rel="shortcut icon" href="/@@/launchpad.png" />
<bigjools> that's a valid link
<jonathanj> strange, now Firefox *does* load it, when just 5 minutes ago it told me it couldn't
<jonathanj> bigjools: yeah, i seem to be having an off-by-one day today
<bigjools> there are only two real problems with programming: naming, cache invalidation and off by one errors
<jonathanj> yeah, that's been doing the rounds ;)
<voidspace> lifeless: ping
<voidspace> lifeless: considering using pyjunitxml for payments - but JUnitXmlResult inherits from TestResult and not _TextTestResult
<voidspace> lifeless: at the moment I've got it working fine by changing it to inherit from _TextTestResult after import (assigning to JUnitXmlResult.__bases__)
<voidspace> lifeless: we *probably* won't use that technique in production - but uhm... thought I should talk to you about it ;-)
<exarkun> I'm trying to understand how releases work on Launchpad.  I read https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/SeriesMilestonesReleases and https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/FileDownloads but I didn't really learn what I wanted to learn from them.
<exarkun> There's series and milestones and releases and I guess they all interact somehow, but I can't tell how.
<kiko`> exarkun, hey there
<exarkun> kiko`: Hiya
<kiko`> exarkun, so series contain milestones
<kiko`> exarkun, releases are made from milestones -- they are a special type of milestone
<kiko`> that's basically it
<kiko`> downloads are associated with releases
<exarkun> So https://launchpad.net/pyopenssl/main/0.11a1 is a milestone I guess
<exarkun> And if I want to do 0.11a2 then I'll create another milestone?
<exarkun> And not worry about creating a non-main series because I don't intend to worry about 0.11.1?
<exarkun> I found creating a series to be tempting because of the "Release URL pattern" field that a series can have
<exarkun> I assumed that would tell Launchpad to go get some files to associate with a release, but I haven't found any documentation that actually describes the feature.
<exarkun> Aside from fixing the weird ordering of things on https://launchpad.net/pyopenssl, what I really want is a way to avoid manually uploading all of the release files.
<jml> exarkun: http://blog.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/automatically-import-files-to-launchpad-using-product-release-finder is the closest we have to docs for the automatic tarball thingy
<exarkun> ugh, "every day"
<exarkun> What time is the cronjob set for?
<jml> exarkun: don't know off the top of my head... finding out
<jml> exarkun: and the answer is that it's harder than I expected to find out.
<exarkun> Sorry :(
<jml> exarkun: well, I'm sorry that this is so hard to figure out for yourself.
<exarkun> bbiab, lunch
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<lifeless> voidspace: hi
<eross> how do i checkout a branch without putting in a passphrase
<joaopinto> hello
<mwhudson> joaopinto: hello
<joaopinto> was something recently changed on LP urls like https://launchpad.net/people/getdeb-uploaders/+rdf ?
<joaopinto> I get an rdflib.exceptions.ParserError: https://launchpad.net/~getdeb-uploaders/+rdf:16:12: Invalid property attribute URI: http://www.w3.org/1999/02/22-rdf-syntax-ns#resource
<joaopinto> on a python script which was paring the RDF data
<mwhudson> not that i know of
<james_w> joaopinto, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~sinzui/launchpad/rdf-links-0/+merge/36475
<joaopinto> james_w, it seems to have broken the RDF syntax, as list per the python rdflib parsing
<james_w> telling me isn't the right thing to do, I would say file a bug
<joaopinto> from rdflib.Graph import Graph
<joaopinto> g = Graph()
<joaopinto> g.parse('https://launchpad.net/~getdeb-uploaders/+rdf')
<joaopinto> I will do, I was just being verbose :P
<joaopinto> thanks
<joaopinto> in case someone else can validate and set to confirmed, bug 660832
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 660832 in Launchpad itself "invalid syntax on team members RDF (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660832
<Genscher> hey :) Is it possible to create ppa's in my launchpad project?
<Genscher> I can only see that option in my personal account or the team account overview
<mwhudson> Genscher: ppas are associated with people or teams, not projects
<mwhudson> (for better or worse)
#launchpad 2010-10-15
<poolie> it's driving my batty that malone wraps bug comments at ~70 characters
<poolie> this really screws up tracebacks
<lifeless> poolie: amen
<twb> When using malone's mail UI, do I need to indent commands by exactly one space?
<twb> Ah, must start with a space.
 * twb tries again.
<coolbhavi> hello when I upload to a PPA its getting rejected that it cannot build on any arch requested
<coolbhavi> I m building for natty
<bac> hi spiv, the latest failure for your excellent loggerhead branch is a known ec2 issue that is not raised by buildbot or cause problems in production.  i've sent your branch directly to PQM.
<wgrant> coolbhavi: Natty isn't enabled for PPAs yet.
<StevenK> bac: Out of interest, the same failure as I brought up on the -dev list?
<bac> StevenK: yes, test_network
<bac> StevenK: thanks for starting the discussion
<napster> I get "Page not found error" when I click on my name (I've merged my two accounts yesterday)
<napster> How can I fix this?
<napster> hello
<napster> can anyone help me?
<bac> spiv: but i didn't notice we were in [testfix].  argh.
<bac> napster: what is the account you are using?
<napster> bac: Could I put the URL here?
<bac> napster: sure, or just the account name, ~whatever
<napster> bac: https://launchpad.net/~subinsebastien
<spiv> bac: haha
<spiv> bac: thanks :)
<bac> spiv: your branch is cursed
<spiv> bac: it's certainly one of those days around here
<spiv> Sick baby, two hard drives apparently failing within hours of each other... a cursed branch is just a minor inconvenience, really ;)
<bac> ugh, sorry spiv
<lifeless> spiv: 2 drives? wheeee
<lifeless> spiv: same batch?
<spiv> lifeless: same make/model at least, haven't taken the time to check the batch yet.
<spiv> The 2 new ones are different makes.
<spiv> I'm still quite sceptical that they really both started failing together, if only because their use patterns have been different.
<spiv> But we've plugged them both into a completely different system and encountered read errors in both...
<bac> spiv did the baby throw up on them?
<spiv> Haha, no, we have a baby fence to keep him away from the hardware :)
<persia> Is there a way to see which blueprints have been proposed for a sprint, but not yet either accepted or denied?
<alopenerp> Hello, is it possible to buy a voucher for a private project on launchpad ?
<persia> Yes.
 * persia forgets the question number though, and encourages waiting for someone with more information to provide it.
<zyga> hi, why does lauchpad tries to verify email signatures? It keeps bouncing my emails when they are signed my thunderbird
<persia> zyga, So that I don't change all your bugs claiming to be you.
<zyga> persia, bzz, not true, if I drop the signature the email gets accepted
<persia> Less snarkily, send yourself a message, and try to gpg-verify it.
<persia> As you?
<persia> Without GPG signature?
<zyga> persia, (I complain only because the feature is not working, lauchpad says it cannot verify that signature, this is totally broken IMHO if a signed email is rejected but unsigned is sent as intended)
<persia> No, signed emails are supposed to be accepted, and grant you extra permissions that you would have if you provided your password.
<zyga> persia, note that lauchpad _has_ my key :D
<persia> Do check to make sure that you can verify the text of the message as sent.
<alopenerp> persia: How can i buy it ?
<alopenerp> persia: seems to be absent from the canonical store
<zyga> persia, I don't care, I just want to reply to a comment by email, which I _still_can_after_disabling_the_signature_
<persia> alopenerp, I don't recally, but I've seen the question asked here before, and people give positive answers.  I recommend waiting.
<zyga> persia, if lauchpad cannot process thunderbird signature that's a LP bug, if it can but cannot find my key (despite being stored on LP) it's a LP bug
<alopenerp> persia: thanks are you a prince ?
<persia> zyga, Yes, but "cannot verify signature" implies your signature isn't considered valid.  Whether it should check for unprivileged actions is an interesting question, but there's something else happening.
<zyga> persia, but that is irrelevant, the fact that removing the signature makes the message pass is the crazy bug here :)
<zyga> persia, perhaps
<persia> zyga, Only for unprivileged actions would that work.
<zyga> persia, that's the action I'm doing
<zyga> persia, I was not ever aware you could do other actions via email
<persia> I'd say, file a bug that it shouldn't verify the signature for unprivileged actions.
<zyga> persia, nor does the 1-line email I get in response contain any helpful hints
<spiv> You can change bugs' statuses etc via email
<persia> But I'd also spend some time trying to be sure that you have confirmed your signature is valid.
<geser> zyga: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
<zyga> geser, this is not about bugs
<zyga> geser, this is about merge reviews
<persia> zyga, Same email interface.
<spiv> zyga: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Review#Email%20interface
<spiv> (not that there's much difference: unauthenticated emails can add comments, appropriately authenticated emails can e.g. change statuses)
<zyga> spiv, that's true
<spiv> It seems like a reasonable request that LP could be more helpful when an email a) is signed but fails validation, and b) would be accepted without being authenticated
<spiv> Perhaps by just accepting it, perhaps by sending back a more helpful error.
<spiv> I can imagine arguments either way.
<persia> I don't think it's an either way thing.  I think both are issues.
<persia> But I think there is a third issue, which is why zyga's signature isn't considered valid.
<zyga> persia, I'm checking that now
<zyga> persia, gpg claims the message is signed correctly
<alopenerp> How can i buy a launchpad voucher to make a project private ? It seems to be absent from the canonical shop where it used to be before.
<persia> zyga, Hrm.  I presume you round-tripped it somewhere, and didn't use thunderbird to verify?
<zyga> persia, I saved the sent message to a text file, ran gpg < message.txt
<persia> Maybe double-compare the data LP has to your public key?
<zyga> persia, gpg printed my keys and confirmed this is good
<zyga> persia, did that too
<zyga> persia, I'm not sure what's wrong really
<persia> OK.  Two bugs.  1) LP shouldn't verify signatures when it doesn't affect permissions, 2) LP should be helpful when telling users it couldn't verify, and a question: Why can't LP verify your key?
<persia> File all that, and you'll probably be in best shape.  I'd recommend attaching a sample signed message to the question.
<zyga> persia, my key according to LP: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0xA2C9EB19E937897573BB3113A911E21401448FA5&op=index
<zyga> persia, will do
<persia> zyga, I believe you.  I don't actually know how LP works except for about two bits of code, and both are separate from your issues,  I'm just familiar with requesting LP support.
<zyga> persia, filed
<zyga> thanks
<tumbleweed> if I'm rotating GPG keys, must I deactivate my CoC signature before I can re-sign it (it's currently signed with an expired and revoked key)
<ScottK> persia: There is at least one bug open about LP failing signature verification when it shouldn't, so it may not be the user's fault.
<persia> ScottK, Ah, good to know.
<napster> Hello launchpad admins, please redirect this link https://launchpad.net/~subinsebastien-gmail-merged to https://launchpad.net/~subinsebastien please!
 * napster after an account merge, totally f**ked up!
<bigjools> split their news arm out and I'd agree with him
<bigjools> echan, oops
<vish> hi,  http://svn.gnome.org/ says GNOME has changed to using Git for version control. Current GNOME sources can be found on git.gnome.org. All content on this site is obsolete
<vish> if the svn is obsolete then https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/dasher/trunk might be a waste ?  why does that keep trying there?  maybe we should close/stop that?
<benste> hi, tried to register a new project which is hosted on Google Code, but LP doesn't accept the issues link as bug URL - what can I do ?
<vish> and if it needs syncing , http://git.gnome.org/browse/dasher/ might be a better place..
<benste> is there a possibility to leave bug URL empty ?
<maxb> vish: You're welcome to register a new import.
<maxb> benste: So just leave it blank for now
<vish> maxb¦ hmm, well, i'm not interested in an import , but rather wondering why we are importing..
<bigjools> sinzui, can you help benste?
<maxb> vish: Well, anyone can ask launchpad to import anything public
<sinzui> benste, I think you are saying you are trying to import a branch for a project you have already registered
<vish> maxb¦ but that seems to have been started in 2005 , and do we need to be running imports? isnt it a waste?
<persia> vish, If someone requested the import, makes sense to leave it (but it ought be up-to-date)
<sinzui> benste, sorry, you are trying to register a bug tracker for registered project
<persia> We can't know that nobody is using bzr to work against the package on LP and pushing to somewhere private.
<vish>  oh!
<benste> sinzui:  no I'm about to register the project itself
<benste> as it didn't exists yet
<sinzui> benste, form does not ask for a URL
<sinzui> oh, benste are you on a bug page trying to report an upstream bug & register a project?
<benste> sinzui: yes
<vish> oh well, thought I'd be saving the planet a bit ;p , but if it is needed sure, I was just curious
<sinzui> benste, the form is trying to locate a matching bug tracker or to register one, but it cannot identify the type.
<benste> don't know
<benste> issues for the projrct are
<benste> here
<benste> http://code.google.com/p/eid-mw/issues/list
<sinzui> benste, I think you may need to try registering the bug tracking in an other browser tab, then try registering.
<benste> and I thought i could simply enter this URL in the bug url label
<benste> ah :-)
<benste> where can I register it ?
<sinzui> benste, gmb, allenap, deryck: I do not think Lp has bug watch support for google so it will not be possible to register a project & link the bug to upstream
<allenap> sinzui: Right, no support for Google yet.
<benste> and If i want to link it upstream only possibility is to add the url in the description ?
<deryck> sinzui, that's correct.
<benste> k
<benste> thanks for you help
<gmb> benste, deryck, allenap, sinzui: Ah, but...
<gmb> Accoring to the code, we should be able to at least register google code bug watches (we just don't update them).
<deryck> right
<deryck> so you can register a useless watch against Google code :-)
<gmb> deryck: Well, it's not useless to say "This LP bug is actually this Google Code bug"
<deryck> right, was being inappropriately sarcastic.
<gmb> benste: Ah, sorry, just read the scrollback. That's what you've already discovered. Ignore me then.
<deryck> Just meant it's not obvious it won't be a completely working bug watch.
 * gmb in trying-to-answer-question-that-was-already-answered shocker
<gmb> deryck: That's true. We should probably actually tell people that when they're registering the bug watch.
<benste> wouldn't it be possible to add a message in upstream LP if google - give following error strin ?
<benste> g
<benste> gmb: guess we're talking about the same idea :-)
<benste> btw. why not asking google for an API and implement Google Code as uptream bug watch ...
<deryck> gmb, and in order to do full syncs... we would need some support from Google code for that, i.e. and API or some such?
<gmb> benste: Ah, no we're not.
<gmb> So, carry on ignoring me.
<benste> :-P
<gmb> deryck: Well, we could screen scrape. That worked for Sourceforge for about six months.
<benste> wishing you all the best for your discussion, enjoy your evening - and thanks for your help - see you next time :-)
<gmb> deryck: But logically, yes, an API is what we need. Though a CSV or XML export wouldn't be the worst starting place.
<deryck> gmb, right.  And yeah, I'd like to never do screen scraping again if we can help it :-)
<gmb> Indeed.
<ivoks> in mercurial import, it says that only 'tip' branch will be imported
<ivoks> what can we do if there's no 'tip' branch?
<bigjools> abentley: can you help ivoks please?
<ivoks> bigjools: :) thanks
<abentley> ivoks: you could create a new mercurial repository that has a tip branch.
<ivoks> abentley: that's was my plan
<ivoks> abentley: thanks
<abentley> ivoks: np.
<maxb> ivoks: Every mercurial repository has a tip branch by definition, unless it contains zero revisions.
<ivoks> well, those that i'm interested in, don't
<ivoks> they have a tip, which is a snapshot of the tree, but default branch is called 'default'
<maxb> ivoks: They either contain a tip, or zero revisions. That's an invariant of being a Mercurial repository
<ivoks> maxb: http://hg.clusterlabs.org/pacemaker/1.1/ <- then i'm missing something
<maxb> The 'tip branch' is the branch whose ancestry descends from the tip revision
<ivoks> anyway, i can't import this repository
<maxb> no?
<ivoks> maxb: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/57675304/ivoks-server-daily-builds-trunk.log
<maxb> Indeed. Seems like bzr-hg must have a bug
<ivoks> or that :)
<alopenerp> How can i buy a launchpad voucher to make a project private ? It seems to be absent from the canonical shop where it used to be before.
<bigjools> mrevell: can you help? ^
<mrevell> bigjools: I can but alopenerp has gone. I'll email her/him.
<bigjools> ah d'oh
<SEJeff_work> deryck, ping
<deryck> SEJeff_work, pong
<shadeslayer> hi, its been about 4 hours, and im still having download issues with lp, bzr is branching at 1-5 KBps and pull-lp-source downloads at 10 KBps
<shadeslayer> everything else is downloading at 70 KBps
<shadeslayer> pushing branches seem to be doing fine
<JanC> hm, how long is it supposed to take before succesfully built packages get published in a PPA ?
<JanC> 5 hours still normal?
<micahg> JanC: before it starts building or how long once completed?
<wgrant> JanC: Should be <5 minutes.
<wgrant> Do you have a counterexample?
<paultag> Hey LP-ers. I just filed a group project request, and since it's EST almost 5 on a Friday, wondering if I could get some love on it before everyone leaves over the weekend
<paultag> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/129666 <-- for those at home keeping score
<JanC> wgrant: https://launchpad.net/~janc/+archive/ppa/+packages --> build finished 3 & 5 hours ago
<JanC> (those are packages I copied from another PPA, if that matters)
<wgrant> JanC: Is the Publish flag on https://launchpad.net/~janc/+archive/ppa set?
<wgrant> JanC: You'll need to hit "Change details"
<JanC> you mean in https://launchpad.net/~janc/+archive/ppa/+edit ?  no?
<wgrant> That, yeah.
<wgrant> I meant to type that originally, but forgot.
<JanC> it was never set, that didn't stop things from getting published AFAIR ?
<wgrant> It should, since the publisher skips archives without that flag set.
<JanC> eh, what's the point of archives that can't be used?
<wgrant> The flag is useful internally, but I'm not sure why it's exposed to normal users.
<JanC> I don't remember changing that, but always possible it happened accidentally  ☺
<JanC> thanks for pointing at the meaning of that setting  ;)
<JanC> I would have thought it was related to publishing it on the site instead
<JanC> (for other users, I mean)
#launchpad 2010-10-16
<vadi2> How come http://launchpadlibrarian.net/57655857/cardapio%20under%205megs.png is served as text? (at least it displays so in chrome which does not have troubles with other websites)
<seaLne> hi i was wondering how i request a bug comment that is spam be removed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/binfmt-support/+bug/38270/comments/9
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 38270 in binfmt-support (Ubuntu) "binfmt-support instalation error (affected: 0, heat: 2)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<maxb> seaLne: File the request at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<seaLne> maxb: thanks
<kervala> hi there :)
<kervala> please someone could tell me if there is a way to automatically delete packages from PPA using command line ?
<tsimpson> maybe using the Launchpad API, but I don't think there's anything pre-made to do that
<kervala> ok thanks i will check :)
<kervala> i found this : http://people.canonical.com/~mwh/canonicalapi/lp.soyuz.scripts.ftpmaster.PackageRemover.html
<kervala> i will try, thanks :)
<shadeslayer> hi, who should i contact for bug 402994
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 402994 in Moin OpenID module "UnknownTimeZone Error When Logging into Ubuntu wiki through launchpad (affected: 7, heat: 29)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402994
<paultag> Hey LPers, shameless bump for my launchpad answer -- https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/129666
<maxb> It appears to have been answered already
<nigelb> paultag: ha, somone got to it 2 hours back.  sinzui ftw :)
<paultag> Wait, what?
<paultag> How did I not get an email :)
<paultag> thanks maxb, nigelb
<paultag> Well this is shaping up to be an outstanding morning
<nigelb> paultag: better question - how did you not see the question before asking :p
<paultag> Thanks LP :)
 * nigelb hugs paultag 
<paultag> nigelb, I'm going to be honest here, I woke up and just hit up enter ( and edited it a bit )
<nigelb> heh
<paultag> thanks for your time maxb
<paultag> nigelb, thanks for harassing me again ( <3 )
#launchpad 2010-10-17
<vadi21> My upload to a PPA is getting stuck at 13k repeatedly. Anything I can do?
<wgrant> vadi21: Are you using FTP or SFTP?
<vadi21> it says via ftp
<wgrant> Try SFTP instead. See http://blog.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/sftp-uploads
<vadi21> Where can I find this dput.cf?
<vadi21> Unless I should make one in ~
<wgrant> vadi21: You can alter the one at /etc/dput.cf
<wgrant> or add a new stanza in ~/.dput.cf
<vadi21> thanks
<vadi21> I adjusted the method to say sftp, and I don't have a ~/.dput.cf, but it still tries to use ftp
<vadi21> ie: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/276387/
<wgrant> vadi21: You need to change the ppa stanza, not the DEFAULT one.
<wgrant> Since the ppa stanza overrides it.
<vadi21> right. stfp now. no progress at all on the .tar.gz unfortunately
<vadi21> oh, some progress. will be patient
<wgrant> vadi21: Yeah, the SFTP mode unfortunately doesn't show progress.
<vadi21> i see
<vadi21> it said done on both files now for a while, but isn't returning the prompt yet
<vadi21> still at it.
<lifeless> you may have a PMTUd blackhole
<lifeless> if so try lowering your MTU by 40 bytes
<micahg> lifeless: FYI, karma broke again (if you tell me where to file a bug for this I"ll stop poking you :))
<lifeless> micahg: launchpad
<micahg> lifeless: right, but under the launchpad general project?
<vadi21> lifeless: eh?
<lifeless> micahg: sure, its arguably either registry or foundations, but meh.
<micahg> lifeless: k, also bugs for answers
<micahg> *or
<lifeless> micahg: potentially but less likely
<micahg> lifeless: hmm, so I'll file it under answers then, thanks
<lifeless> anyhow, I'm sure the query is fixed, question is whether we have reenabled the cronscript
<lifeless> m	
<lifeless> micahg: why answes?
<micahg> lifeless: oh, I thought that's what you were implying since it was most likely a cron or something
<lifeless> micahg: oh, as an 'answers'
<lifeless> micahg: that would be fine
<lifeless> I thought you meant the bugs of the answers component.
<micahg> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/129830
<lifeless> thanks
<mgunes> does Malone no longer present RSS feeds for bugs in a project / distribution? I haven't used feeds in a while and they seem to be unavailable now.
<cody-somerville> mgunes, I see it just fine
<mgunes> hmm, seems to be specific to Firefox 4; it doesn't display the RSS icon in the location bar on some pages that advertise feeds. I'll look into it and file a bug if needed; thanks.
<darkmagez_> anyone got access to the unfiltered version of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/66254/comments/33 ? kinda killed the important part
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 66254 in HAL "empty CD not correctly recognized by hal (affected: 1, heat: 69)" [Medium,Fix released]
<wgrant> darkmagez_: Is it filtered?
<darkmagez_> yes :(
<wgrant> Ah, the match key was detected as an email address?
<darkmagez_> yup
<wgrant> You can log in to see that.
<wgrant> But:
<wgrant>   <match key="@info.parent:storage.cdrom.cdr" bool="true">
<darkmagez_> cheers
<ari-tczew> what is wrong with Launchpad Janitor on bug 544284
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 544284 in xenomai (Ubuntu) "no matching kernel patch, please update to 2.5.x (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544284
<ari-tczew> looks not good
<wgrant> What's wrong with it?
<wgrant> The wrapping?
<ari-tczew> wgrant: yes
<nigelb> thats because the wrapping of lp is at 72 chars I think
<wgrant> It looks like it.
<lifeless> there is a bug
<lifeless> on maline
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> malone
<geser> wgrant: as you are a little familiar with the buildd code, can you take a look at my patch for bug #615286 if it should fix the DEPWAIT problem?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 615286 in Launchpad Auto Build System "DEPWAIT not recognized from build log (affected: 2, heat: 14)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615286
<wgrant> geser: It looks reasonable. Do the other new messages not exist any more?
<geser> wgrant: that's the current message in recent maverick and natty build logs
<wgrant> geser: But what about the "no installation candidate" one?
<wgrant> There are a couple of different errors.
<geser> wgrant: I assumed that apt changed it once again to the current error message
<geser> I'll check the apt source
<geser> wgrant: you are right, I'll add the other regex too. I guess I should duplicate the regex and add the missing ' to not break support for older releases, right?
<wgrant> geser: or add "'?" or similar to the existing regex.
<wgrant> To work with or without the quotes.
<geser> right
<geser> wgrant: btw, do you know why the last missing dependency is used in DEPWAIT instead of the first one?
<wgrant> geser: Not sure.
<geser> patch updated to cover also the other cases
<maks_> could we *please* have those attachments on bugs properly sent out email notification.s
<maks_> it be really cool as currently this reduces considerably any desire to want to work on ubuntu bugs
<maks_> due to their heavy overhead compared to debian debugs.
<maks_> to be clear i'm speaking of https://launchpad.net/bugs/3926
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 3926 in Launchpad Bugs "Attachments should be included in the bug notification (affected: 0, heat: 3)" [Medium,Triaged]
<maks_> not that i have a particular love of any bts but debugs and even bugzilla get this right.
<pulb> hi! I'm trying to build a package A via a recipe. the package depends on another package B available in the target ppa. A won't build because the dependency B can't be found. Any ideas how I make the recipe use the ppa as mirror for dependencies?
<wgrant> pulb: Can you link to the build?
<pulb> wgrant: I don't know where to do that
<wgrant> pulb: What's the URL of the build?
<pulb> wgrant: the ppa is here: https://launchpad.net/~pulb/+archive/basenji-daily
<pulb> the recipe here: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~pulb/+recipe/volumedb-tools-daily-recipe/
<wgrant> pulb: It is picking up the dependency fine.
<wgrant> But...
<wgrant> While your basenji source is versioned 0.7.1+469-0~maverick1, the archive contains binaries versioned 0.7.1-0~maverick1
<wgrant> I'm not entirely sure what's wrong here.
 * wgrant is digging deeper.
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> pulb: You built into the wrong PPA.
<pulb> I did? :-)
<wgrant> pulb: The builds are targetted at ppa:pulb/ppa, not ppa:pulb/basenji-daily.
<pulb> hmm I'm pretty sure I clicked "daily ppa"
<pulb> wgrant: your right, it has been build in the wrong ppa
<pulb> but its specified correctly in the recipe
<pulb> however, if I click on "request builds" the ppa is the wrong one..
<wgrant> pulb: What does it default to on the manual build request form?
<pulb> wgrant: "basenji PPA"
<wgrant> It is the automatic daily build archive, so it's not entirely clear that it should also change the manual default.
<wgrant> But perhaps it should.
<wgrant> Could you file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+filebug?
<pulb> wgrant: many thanks! I'll do so
<pulb> wgrant: source format 3.0 (quilt) won't build. does 3.0 (native) work?
<wgrant> pulb: 3.0 (native) will, yes.
<pulb> ok, thanks again :-)
<wgrant> 3.0 (quilt) requires an orig.tar.*, which the recipe build infrastructure doesn't support yet.
<pulb> ok, I see, no problem
<wgrant> It's a bit of a mess to get the files shuffled around properly.
<lelamal> hi all, I want to unsubscribe from bug #1 (ubuntu), but I can't. everytime I get an error: "The following errors were encountered: * Server error, please contact an administrator. OOPS ID:OOPS-1751K1229". can anyone please help?
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list.index(x): x not in list (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1751K1229
<lelamal> I don't know what does ubot5's output mean, but I can't access its link
<geser> lelamal: the bot posted a link with the traceback of the crash which helps the devs to see why and where it happened
<lelamal> oh it wasn't meant for me, I see
<LinuxGuy2009> How do I completely delete my launchpad account.
<LinuxGuy2009> ?
<lifeless> you can deactivate it
<lifeless> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Closing
<LinuxGuy2009> thank you
<LinuxGuy2009> Is launchpad part of ubuntu or is it not distro specific?
<lifeless> it is not distro specific
<LinuxGuy2009> Oh ok Ill keep it then.
<lifeless> Launchpad hosts Ubuntu, and many upstream projects (like mysql and drizzle)
<GaryvdM> Hi - I'm trying to branch from lp:gf.recipe.bzr, but I'm getting an error because it is stack on a branch of a different format.
<GaryvdM> error here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/515194/
<lifeless> the older format one needs upgrading
<GaryvdM> lifeless: Would it be possible to get a lp admin to upgrade, or do I need to contact the author?
<GaryvdM> (~ree)
<lifeless> generally the author is preferred
<GaryvdM> The branch it is stack on is ~ree/gf.recipe.bzr/trunk which is Packs 6 rich-root
<GaryvdM> ok
<GaryvdM> I'll send him a message.
<xteejx> Hey guys anyone able to place a ban please?
<lifeless> whats up?
<xteejx> Alex Riesen  LP id: raa-lkml - reason: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/243963/comments/10
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 243963 in firefox-3.0 (Ubuntu) "*** glibc detected *** ...firefox-3.0/firefox: free(): invalid next size (affected: 0, heat: 8)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<lifeless> ugh, thats rather unplesant
<xteejx> unpleasant? So I used an auto response...meh the guy isn't getting any more help from me - I don't see why I should
<lifeless> I can understand that
 * xteejx is a bit annoyed at the moment so sorry if I seem a bit short, I'm normally not
<lifeless> I'm not a sysadmin, I can't do bans.
<GaryvdM> xteejx: Totally justified...
<GaryvdM> (your responce that is)
<xteejx> Being sworn at?
<xteejx> Oh lol
<lifeless> For something like this we'd warn them for sure, I think.
<lifeless> I'll point a sysadmin at it when they start work
<xteejx> Well I thought "this hasnt been updated for over a year it can't be that bad a problem, I'll send a quick response to check"...and omg
<xteejx> lifeless: Thanks :) Very much appreciated
<lifeless> xteejx: that said, the dialog makes it clear that he wasn't going to test anymore.
<lifeless> xteejx: did you read that first?
<xteejx> I did yes
<lifeless> one of the problems with Launchpad is that the bug filer can't escape
<xteejx> but the user above my comment John *was* testing it
<lifeless> even if the bug stops being relevant to them (like in this case), but still exists.
 * micahg though one can usubscribe from ones own bugs
<micahg> *thought
<xteejx> It was directed at anyone who could check it
<xteejx> I thought you could too
<TheUni> is it possible to do a dry-run ppa upload? i'd like to have my package built but not published
<lifeless> TheUni: no
<lifeless> you could use a different PPA though as a staging area
<thumper> morning
<TheUni> yea, was just hoping to avoid that
<michaelh1> Hi there.  I have a few bugs that are also linked to GCC bugzilla but they always show up as Status Unknown / Importance Unknown
<michaelh1> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/gcc-bugzilla suggests some type of import is broken
<lifeless> michaelh1: how so?
<michaelh1> The 'next check fields' are all in the past
<lifeless> oh yay another earthquake
 * michaelh1 rocks and rolls
<lifeless> bet its 4.2 or something
<lifeless> so I think that simply means 'will get checked when a scan is done'
<lifeless> also its possible that we don't check bugs in terminal state; I'm not sure. could you post something on https://answers.launchpad.net/malone/
<michaelh1> Will do
<maxb> bzr is python
<maxb> erm, oops
<maxb> bad ssh connection issues
<maxb> I wish I knew how it could stop responding from my perspective but actually still act on my keypresses
<exarkun> TCP flow control is bidirectional
<exarkun> Intermittent network issues can cause the server->client flow control to decide it needs to back off from sending for a while
<exarkun> Meanwhile the client->server flow control can happily continue passing bytes in a timely manner
<maxb> meh. Sounds plausible
<exarkun> I sometimes ponder adding a ~ command to ssh to let the client tell the server to reset all its timeout/backoff counters
<exarkun> Since it's often quite easy for a human to know when some bad network issue has passed
<exarkun> But it would be hard to implement because the TCP state machine is in the kernel and there are only a few knobs you can twist from userspace.
<GaryvdM> I just logged a bug for bzr and saw this: "Thanks for submitting this bug report. We should be in touch soon. If you want to talk to somebody now, try #bzr on the freenode irc network." -  cool launchpad :-)
<fta> since Oct 16 6am (CEST), the lp API is at least 3 times slower and timeouts all the time, no longer usable for my ppa dashboards
<fta> OOPS-1751ED2047  OOPS-1751ED1981 ..
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1751ED2047
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1751ED1981
<natesm> hi, I'm trying to figure out debian packaging and PPAs. I made a lucid source package ("lucid" in the changelog file) and a maverick one, but the maverick one is being rejected by  launchpad because it already exists (the lucid one of course).  I'm clearly doing it wrong - any help? thanks!
<GaryvdM> natesm: I think you will need different version numbers. e.g. 1.0-0~lucid 1.0-0~mavrick
<maxb> natesm: Whilst this may seem counter-intuitive at first, it is mandatory that each upload, *even if for different distros* have a distinct version number
<maxb> natesm: To understand why this is, consider: What if someone using your lucid package then upgrades their system to maverick? The package manager needs a way to track the upgrade to the newer version of your package too
<natesm> ah, ok, makes sense
<natesm> thanks a lot!
#launchpad 2011-10-10
<achiang> poolie: thanks for the review
<poolie> thanks for the patches!
<achiang> poolie: np. i'll respond more in the MP's themselves, but the 1st MP, where i stuff the enums into a class...
<achiang> poolie: that's because i don't really know python and was just faking it. ;)
<poolie> i wondered :)
<poolie> it's ok though
<achiang> poolie: the only goal was to have a place to hold the enums so i can print them out
<achiang> there were no global variables earlier
<poolie> python has a somewhat uncommon setup where there is one namespace for 'variables' and 'classes/functions'
<poolie> the latter just being variables that point to an object
<achiang> or rather, the list of enums wasn't globally accessible
<poolie> so
<poolie> for static data like 'valid status values' having a global that points to it is really harmless
<achiang> poolie: good enough for me. i can just make 3 global lists then... (valid status, valid importance, valid filters) ?
<poolie> oh, what would the filters be?
<poolie> like 'filter by tags, etc'?
<achiang> right
<achiang> poolie: i use them in the 2nd MP
<achiang> rather, i use that class in the 2nd MP
<poolie> ok
<poolie> so, yes, i'd probably make an 'enum' class that has that behaviour
<poolie> the 'types of filter' is perhaps a concept in its own right
<poolie> since it can do more than just match names: also, probably, construct a filter object
<poolie> so it's a bit like a factory pattern
<achiang> hm, ok
<achiang> i'll try and play around with an EnumClass that you describe
<achiang> poolie: btw, i just tested, and 'filter tags' does work
<poolie> oh i see
<poolie> yep, i can see how that works
<achiang> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/705248/
<achiang> poolie: also, note how we display current filters
<poolie> i thought there should be an 'else' clause at line 98 of the diff but
<poolie> in fact you just fall off the end and append it to the list, which is fine
<achiang> yeah, that little bit was magic to me
<achiang> whatever came out, was simply due to luck
<achiang> oh wait, no, that was on purpose. :)
<poolie> :)
<achiang> it was the actual line 98 that confused me, but somehow still works
<achiang> because i thought for sure there might be a KeyError, in the event we got a single word status... then there would be no args[2]
<achiang> but somehow, it just works
<poolie> [2:] means '2 and anything after it'
<poolie> it can be an empty list in which case the del is a nop
<achiang> 'filter status new' => there shouldn't be an args[2] in that case?
<achiang> so i should get IndexError?
<poolie> well, apparently 'filter' has already been consumed
<poolie> so you have line='status new', args=['status', 'new']
<poolie> args[2:] = []
<achiang> poolie: ah! http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/705251/
<poolie> right
<achiang> that is somewhat surprising at first, but upon further reflection, makes sense
<poolie> indeed you can even do foo[1:] = ['hello', 'there']
<poolie> you can also say foo[100:] (which will also be empty
<achiang> ok, thanks for the help. i'll try and clean it up, probably not tonight
 * achiang will have to play with bzr-rebase
<czajkowski> Aloha
* allenap changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: allenap, rvba | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<allenap> Morning.
<czajkowski> mrevell: you do know how to make my day start with a smile!
<czajkowski> boss walking in and wondering whom I'm talking to less smiley
<ubuntu-baltix> Hi, Why Launchpad doesn't build my recipe - error "chroot problem" appears, see https://code.launchpad.net/~stk/+archive/dev/+recipebuild/96097
<wgrant> ubuntu-baltix: Hi, we're looking at that issue now. Thanks for letting us know.
<ubuntu-baltix> wgrant: please tell me when you fix this "chroot problem"
<ubuntu-baltix> wgrant: maybe you already fixed "chroot problem" ( https://code.launchpad.net/~stk/+archive/dev/+recipebuild/96097 )
<ubuntu-baltix> ?
<wgrant> ubuntu-baltix: No, still working on it.
<mrevell> hey, glad to hear it czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> I like doing that stuffmakes a change from me doing wire frames last week for someoner else to rip them apart
<czajkowski> *someone
<wgrant> ubuntu-baltix: That should be sorted out now.
<ubuntu-baltix> wgrant: thanks
<jml> merge diffs are taking a while
<Oleg|percona> guys, I have question about launchpad MP
<Oleg|percona> how can I look to history of change?
<Oleg|percona> for example, I want see who exactly assign review for this MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsarev/percona-server/5.1_fix_bug_716210/+merge/78700
<Oleg|percona> (who request review for guy)
<czajkowski> mrevell: seen an oneiric nut yet :)
<mrevell> czajkowski, Yes :)
<czajkowski> good
<rvba> Oleg|percona: I don't think that this information is available. allenap?
<Oleg|percona> rvba: I got imagine. I think all information about status change are tracking
<wgrant> Oleg|percona: It's not visible in the UI, but we store it and it's in the API.
<wgrant> https://api.launchpad.net/devel/~tsarev/percona-server/5.1_fix_bug_716210/+merge/78700/votes
<wgrant> The "registrant" field.
<wgrant> Oh!
<wgrant> It is in the UI.
<rvba> Really?
<wgrant> A tooltip in the "date requested" column.
<Oleg|percona> wgrant: I see "when" , but I want know "Who"
<rvba> True, good catch!
<wgrant> Oleg|percona: Hover over the date.
<Oleg|percona> wgrant: who exactly assign concrete guy to review
<Oleg|percona> wgrant: guy himself, or project manager, or something else
<Oleg|percona> wgrant: nick of the guy who assign another guy for review :)
<Oleg|percona> wgrant: bug has button "full activity log"
<wgrant> Oleg|percona: Does the date's tooltip not say that?
<Oleg|percona> wgrant: aaaa, tooltip
<Oleg|percona> wgrant: yes, exactly.. but this is not-intuitive, sorry
<Oleg|percona> wgrant: thank you very much :)
<wgrant> Not intuitive at all, no :(
<njpatel> https://launchpad.net/unity/+series doesn't seem to work
<njpatel> oh, hi :)
<allenap> njpatel: You've broken it! :) I'll look into it.
<njpatel> heh, thank you :)
<allenap> njpatel: I've filed bug 871715 and I'll work on it now.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 871715 in Launchpad itself "KeyError in view/bugtask_status_counts on Product:+series" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/871715
<wgrant> allenap: I filed a bug about that on Saturday.
<wgrant> It's Critical.
<wgrant> I forget the number.
<allenap> wgrant: Okay, I'll find it, thanks.
<njpatel> allenap, awesome, thank you
<wgrant> It's related to the new INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE status.
<njpatel> i say we fix it with PLEASE_RESPOND
<chrysn> hi, i'm having trouble with the "release url pattern" feature of series -- can i specify a place to look for links?
<chrysn> it seems launchpad just strips the last part off the url, and hopes to find a matching link there, but this doesn't work for example on github (i want tarball downloads here, not git checkouts).
<chrysn> in watch files, there is a way to specify this in more detail, but it seems to be incompatible syntax-wise.
<smoser> anyone here able to help me with renaming a project?
<smoser> allenap, rvba ?
<allenap> smoser: Sure.
<smoser> https://launchpad.net/pileus -> https://launchpad.net/cirros
<smoser> allenap, wait. hold off on that.
<allenap> smoser: Okay :)
<allenap> smoser: Can you put your request in https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion so I can more reliably authenticate you? You can ping me again when you've done it.
<smoser> allenap, sure. i can do that. thanks.
* rvba changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: allenap | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<chrysn> yet another recipe question: can i, like for ppa's, specify a ppa to use for fulfilling a recipe's build dependencies?
<bigjools> chrysn: it should work, yes. The recipe is built in the context of the PPA.
<chrysn> thanks, i'll try copying the required packages to the target ppa
<chrysn> it seems not -- the critical dependency was already in the target ppa, built for oneric (copied and re-built from another ppa), but still the build failed.
<chrysn> (the build affected was https://launchpadlibrarian.net/82488465/buildlog.txt.gz)
<bigjools> ah darn - well, I wonder if jelmer knows
<chrysn> i might be wrong at all and something else failed, but it failed due to "Unable to resolve dependencies", and the only package not yet in ubuntu is said libopencsg-dev
<bigjools> I have vague recollections of there being a recipe directive to pull in deps
<bigjools> huh
<bigjools> grep for "override-sources-list" - it's not setting the PPA up
<smoser> allenap, still around ?
<smoser> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/173846 if you are (or anyone else can take that).
<chrysn> bigjools, i've been wrong -- i expected the build system to pull in the destination ppa, while instead it pulls in the destination ppa's dependencies (not allowing circular dependencies, which i might need here).
#launchpad 2011-10-11
<achiang> poolie: ping?
<poolie> hi achiang
<achiang> poolie: hey, reworked the stupid enum class, but now struggling with bzr
<poolie> oh?
<achiang> trying to get help in #bzr now
<achiang> poolie: got it, here's the direction i'm going -- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/705704/
<achiang> poolie: that diff is against trunk
<poolie> looks pretty good
<poolie> why do you want to make the enums attributes of HydrazineCmd?
<achiang> poolie: oh. um.
<achiang> i don't? </schoolboy>
<poolie> :) probably easier to just make them global
<poolie> if they're not specifically related to the state of an instance of the cmd
<achiang> right
<achiang> poolie: ok, how about this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/705709/
<achiang> the get_all() allows you to do a _show_columnated() on them later
<achiang> poolie: any thoughts on that last pastebin?
<poolie> sorry, back now
<poolie> achiang: that looks great
<poolie> there should be one blank line after the start of the class
<achiang> poolie: you mean insert blank on line 9?
<poolie> before line 9 of the diff, yes
<achiang> got it
<achiang> what's the bzr/python/launchpad way of fixing merge proposals? in kernel land, i would throw away the old branch, rewrite my commit, and re-submit, so that in the end tree, it looks like i wrote a perfect commit on the first try
<achiang> so here, do i just make a new commit on top of my old branch? if that gets merged, there will be an ugly, incorrect-ish commit before you get the good one
<achiang> but if i make a completely new branch and MP, it seems like we lose some of the useful discussion that happens in the existing MP
<poolie> generally bzr biases more towards keeping history than pretending everything was right first go
<poolie> however, if you rebase or uncommit and recommit
<poolie> and then push --overwrite to launchpad, launchpad will cope just fine
<poolie> in some ways keeping the history is nice for review because then the reviewer can see how you handled their comments
<poolie> in the incremental diff
<achiang> i've actually been thinking about this a lot, ever since i started co-working with rockstar
<achiang> he made a very good argument for "preserving development history"
<poolie> oh i didn't know you worked with him
<poolie> oh, just physically, right
<wgrant> With the way bzr presents mainline history, I don't think there's much reason to not preserve non-mainline history.
<achiang> not really, we just lived in the same town for a while
<achiang> but the reason the kernel community wants only perfect commits is because they place a huge emphasis on bisectability
<poolie> right
<achiang> i'm happy to do it the bzr way
<achiang> it just feels... different
<poolie> makes sense because you so often are going to want to get random people to bisect
<poolie> in fact external video is broken on my laptop now and apparently i have to bisect again to help work it out
<poolie> i thought a thinkpad x series would be a safe choice :/
<poolie> apparently it's an unusual early arrandale hardware rev
<poolie> anyhow
<poolie> in either tool, you can choose either way to suit the project, but bzr encourages keeping it
<poolie> as wgrant says we have this folded-up history view
<wgrant> So the mainline history should always be perfect.
<achiang> i see
<achiang> i've kinda seen that in 'bzr qlog'
<poolie> as long as you don't merge anything imperfect to trunk :)
<achiang> but not entirely sure what to make of it
<achiang> heh
<poolie> ok, i might get some lunch now, biab
<wgrant> poolie: But that can't happen, because your test suite will prevent that... right? :)
<achiang> thanks poolie, wgrant
* allenap changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* rvba changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: rvba | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<mrevell> Howdy
<afranke> Hi.
<afranke> I'm the admin of the ubuntu-l10n-fr team. I have a list of proposed members and in this list I have people whose accounts don't exist anymore or have been merged.
<afranke> This is related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/58138 but the bug report is about it not happening again in the future.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 58138 in Launchpad itself "Person merge code should take into account inactive and proposed memberships" [Low,Triaged]
<afranke> I can't remove those requests from the list since I get an error whenever I try anything with them.
<afranke> Is there anyone with super power here that could remove them for me?
<afranke> The list is at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-fr/+members#proposed
<afranke> I can give links and names for the accounts.
<rvba> afranke: Hi, yes, please provide the names of the accounts, I'll see what I can do for you.
<afranke> Thanks.
<afranke> Do you want me to write them here or would you rather have them elsewhere?
<rvba> afranke: I also need a way to properly identify you.
<rvba> afranke: I think it's best to contact me via https://launchpad.net/~rvb
<afranke> I'm https://launchpad.net/~afranke
<afranke> Ok. I'll send you a message via launchpad.
<rvba> Great
<afranke> Thank you for the quick response.
<afranke> :)
<rvba> np
<rvba> afranke: I just received your email; I'm sorry but I'm told the proper way to do this (because I'm not sure I'll be able to do it myself) is for you to add a question here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<afranke> Ok.
<rvba> afranke: Do you mind putting what you put in our email here? (and in English please ;))
<afranke> Sure (of course ;) ).
<rvba> Thanks
<afranke> Posted as https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/173909
<janimo> anyone else gets an error here? https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/ubuntu/+archive/primary
<janimo> this works https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/ubuntu/+archive/partner
<afranke> janimo, error for me too.
<janimo> afranke, thanks
<afranke> You're welcome.
<czajkowski> mrevell: you in london this week
<mrevell> czajkowski, I'm unlikely to be.
<czajkowski> mrevell: there are words for you which I am unable to call you :(
<czajkowski> joey: afternoon there
<czajkowski> joey: enjoy your day off yesterday?
<joey> hi czajkowski. Morning here :-)
<joey> czajkowski: afternoon to you :-)
<czajkowski> aye this is why I stick with aloha it bites me in the ass
<czajkowski> time zone friendly
<czajkowski> pencil you are my new favourite tool but I do wish you'd stop crashing on me on windows
<sladen> interesting place to mention it
<czajkowski> sladen: not really, I se emock ups the whole time, ye use gimp pencil is a mozilla tool
<czajkowski> very handy
<czajkowski> and I'm stuck on windows till I find time to install Ubuntu
* rvba changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<thopiekar> asked that on a ubuntu channel but didn't get any answer.. where is the difference between building a package with pbuilder and dpkg-buildpackage? I am able to build a package via dpkg-buildpackage but it fails in pbuilder (launchpad).. http://pastebin.com/xgmspmn5 .. what can I do?
<bigjools> thopiekar: it means your package is depending on a locally-installed package that is not listed as a build-depends: in the package itself
<johnhaitas> any launchpad gurus around ...
<johnhaitas> question about migration
<dobey> johnhaitas: just ask the question and if anyone knows, they will answer.
<johnhaitas> so i have 'jhaitas' as my username in launchpad ... i want to migrate to 'johnhaitas' .... for consistency
<johnhaitas> anything i should be aware of before attempting to change?
<Renegade15> good evening
<Renegade15> question...on the bug import format page, it says "To request an import you need to:  " / "generate an import file using one of our exporters" - do those exporters actually exist? is there a list somewhere?
<dobey> johnhaitas: you need to ask a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad requesting your account to be renamed (or merged if you already created the account name you want to use as a second account).
<johnhaitas> dobey: i see i can change it right there in the account settings
<johnhaitas> dobey: my question is more about whether or not it may cause breakage
<dobey> no idea
<johnhaitas> dobey: know of anyone in this channel who might?
<dobey> johnhaitas: if anyone is looking and knows, they probably would have responded by now. :)
<johnhaitas> dobey: i figured
<dobey> johnhaitas: open a question on the launchpad answers system and someone will answer/help you migrate
<johnhaitas> dobey: i was asking if you know of a specific individual who is extraordinarily helpful in her
<johnhaitas> dobey: will doo
<johnhaitas> by
<johnhaitas> oh dear
<thopiekar> could you add some builders for i386? there are many jobs which will take more than 9 hours to finish :/ thanks
<Renegade15> I guess no ones knows about bug imports, eh?
<lifeless> Renegade15: they do exist
<lifeless> Renegade15: however we don't document them brilliantly :(
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/trac-launchpad-migrator https://launchpad.net/sfbugs2launchpad
<lifeless> there is a bugzilla one around somewhere I think
<Renegade15> hmm
<Renegade15> I'd need one for Mantis
<lifeless> johnhaitas: if you change it folks url to you will change
<lifeless> johnhaitas: we prevent changes that will cause inconsistent issues inside LP itself.
<dobey> thopiekar: probably final distro rebuild happening for oneiric release on thursday?
<dobey> thopiekar: iow, more builders wouldn't necessarily help. you just have bad timing :)
<maxb> johnhaitas: The only thing I can think of is that it would change the URLs to any of your Bazaar branches.
<thopiekar> dobey: it seems that the building time doesn't grow anymore..
<thopiekar> good for me maybe it will drop overnight :) so I can work tomorrow again :)
<dobey> thopiekar: the 3 builds We did earlier today only took a few minutes
<maxb> Hm. Although there are three i386 PPA builders in a disabled state, with "No route to host" as an error.
<maxb> I suppose this is a bad time of day for someone able to poke them being around?
<lifeless> maxb: there's 24 hour coverage during the week
<lifeless> maxb: modulo leave holidays and sprints
<johnhaitas> maxb: is that in case i've linked to them elsewhere?
<johnhaitas> or does that potentially affect projects that i've branched and merged back into?
<maxb> It only affects references to those branches in text - e.g. in bug comments, and the remembered locations in local copies of those branches
<Quintasan> thopiekar: ping
<thopiekar> pong
<Quintasan> thopiekar: dunno if rbelem told you but I'm working on maliit as well
<thopiekar> on launchpad?
<Quintasan> I wanted to get it into archive to spin a Kubuntu Mobile image
<Quintasan> thopiekar: Any idea what GCONF_DISABLE_MAKEFILE_SCHEMA_INSTALL=1 does with the make install option?
<thopiekar> ahh ok.. dunno I'm not someone how works on the code, just doing packaging in different teams..
<thopiekar> ask it in #meego-inputmethods
<dobey> Quintasan: that GCONF var makes the "make install" not run the gconftool bits to install the schemas into the running system
<Quintasan> hmm it breaks dh_auto_install that way :P
<Quintasan> dobey: GCONF_DISABLE_MAKEFILE_SCHEMA_INSTALL=1 INSTALL_ROOT=$(CURDIR)/debian/tmp make  $(PARALLEL_MAKEFLAGS) install  <-- here is the whole line, any idea how to do the same thing with override?
<thopiekar> Quintasan: tested the build recipes locally and I think they will be in the daily repo in ca 4-5h
<Quintasan> thopiekar: I know, but that's not really archive material :)
<Quintasan> That should be fine with dailies but we can't use PPA's to spin images AFAIK
<thopiekar> at the moment just maliit-framework and maliit-plaugins
<thopiekar> use UCK it can--
<dobey> not sure what you're doing there, but probably better discussed in another channel
<Quintasan> dobey: Sure, sorry
<thopiekar> join the maliit channel..
<thopiekar> Quintasan: ^
<Quintasan> thopiekar: The party is now at #maliit :)
<thopiekar> you should move to #meego-inputmethods, Quintasan :)
<lifeless> .
#launchpad 2011-10-12
<achiang> poolie: have you had a free moment to check out the refreshed batch MP? or do you typically prefer gz / jam to approve those?
<poolie> hi achiang
<poolie> i'll have a look, i'm happy to review things
<achiang> poolie: that would be great. there are other features piled up once this fundamental bit of code is merged. :)
<poolie> hi, i'll have a look now
<poolie> for curiousity, are you still in fc, or did you leave?
<poolie> i'll review it either way :Q)
<achiang> poolie: currently living in SF
<poolie> achiang: done, thanks for the reminder
<poolie> just one anti-footbullet tweak please
<achiang> poolie: saw the review, i'll fix it up and land it, thanks!
<achiang> poolie: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/706442/
<poolie> yep
<poolie> thanks
<achiang> great
 * mwhudson sees it's that "long queue time" time of year for ppa builds
* jtv changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: jtv | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<czajkowski> aloha
* jtv changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: -bigjools | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cgregan> mrevell: I like the new shaded sort by buttons on https://dev.launchpad.net/Projects/CustomBugListings
<mrevell> Hey that's good to hear, thanks cgregan. We'll have clickable mock-ups to try soon.
<cgregan> \o/
<czajkowski> mrevell: can't wait :D
<smoser> is there a way to get a sane url to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Esmoser/%2Bjunk/ec2-test/download/head%3A/includecompressedscr-20100318141221-ewki6l3sasp5rmny-1/include-compressed-script-01.txt.gz
<smoser> more generically, for a given branch 'B', is there a way to craft a url like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/<B>/<HEAD>/<path/to/file>
<smoser> or something like that?
<jelmer> smoser: hi
<smoser> hey.
<jelmer> smoser: You should be able to use a revision number too I think
<smoser> its the timestamp and then random hash that i dont know about.
<smoser> "includecompressedscr-20100318141221-ewki6l3sasp5rmny-1"
<smoser> that looks like , some shortened and manged file path, a timestamp, a random string, a number
<jelmer> smoser, that's the revision id
<jelmer> smoser, hmm, I can't find it at the moment
<jelmer> smoser, I also vaguely recall that raw access to files was disabled to prevent people from hosting arbitrary files on Launchpad
<smoser> well you have raw access
<smoser> you just have to click around to get it
<jeblair> hi, anyone have experience getting GMANE subscribed to launchpad hosted mailing lists?
<ajmitch> mwhudson: now it's a "please try again, problem connecting to the launchpad server" instead of giving me an oops
<achiang> can anyone explain to me how searchTasks('searchText=') works?
<achiang> seems like searching for special characters doesn't work?
<achiang> i've tried '[' and '*' so far
<mwhudson> achiang: it's postgres full text search
<poolie> hi all
<mwhudson> it does some stemming and stuff, but it's not even close to regexps
<achiang> maybe i can fake it in hydrazine
<achiang> return the list of all bugs, then use python's re module to do the search. :)
<achiang> poolie: ^^
<achiang> think the LP devs are hating me yet?
<poolie> i'm loving you
<poolie> don't know about them
<poolie> mwh is right, that bug search is broken
<poolie> well, not broken, but severely limited as far as doing precise searches
<poolie> the same issue arises in the ui
<achiang> poolie: i've got a plan to implement, using my shiny new filter and batch commands
<achiang> poolie: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/707040/
<achiang> poolie: just playing around for now, but as a rough approximation, i can successfully search for the literal '[' in a bug title
<poolie> nice feature
<poolie> it will probably be slow
<achiang> very
<poolie> perhaps we should have two commands: plain search (relying on launchpad) and re-search or local-search or something, that does it by brute force
<achiang> yeah, there are UI issues to work out, i think
<achiang> my target audience are a bunch of program managers. ;)
<poolie> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Program_Manager.png :-)
<achiang> heh
<poolie> perhaps eventually this can go into the lp ui
<achiang> i think the harder UI question is, what flavor of regexp do we support?
<poolie> python vs others?
<poolie> i'd say python
<achiang> well, full python? or some subset?
<poolie> it's very close to perl, unless you use pretty obscure features
<poolie> and if launchpad implements it, they'll probably use that too
<achiang> i guess if i wanted to search for '[' i would have to type in \[
<achiang> let me see if that works
<poolie> or [[] i think
<achiang> ah, indeed
<achiang> i think the answer is not escaping the user input
<achiang> assume the user is typing in a valid python regexp
<poolie> +1
<poolie> i think if you have a plain 'search' and then a 're-search' that will avoid people needing to worry about escaping
<poolie> they might have to worry about lp's sometimes strange full-text index behaviour but it will be consistent with the web ui,
<poolie> and it works well enough for just words
<achiang> is 'regexp' too nerdy to use as a UI adjective?
<achiang> filter regexp foo*
<poolie> i think that's fine
<poolie> people have to be above a certain level of nerdiness to use a textmode bugtracker client at all
<achiang> heh
<achiang> watch out mpt, coupla new designers comin' at ya!
<achiang> alright, time to go ride bike
<achiang> i'll maybe hack on this more tonight
<achiang> thanks for the help
<poolie> np, thanks for the patches
<poolie> have fun
<achiang> cheers
#launchpad 2011-10-13
* jtv changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: jtv | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<agateau> hi
<agateau> it seems a user account got compromised and is now used to spam bugs, what can I do to get this fixed?
<geser> agateau: file a question and a LP admin will deal with it (block the account and remove the spam)
<geser> I don't know how urgent this is / how massive the spam is but you could try to reach the help contact (currently jtv-eat) to speed things up if needed
<agateau> geser: not massive yet, it's quite odd
<agateau> geser: thanks I am going to file a question
<jtv> Hi agateau, geser; I'm back.
<agateau> hi jtv, I filed a question here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/174110 . The spam is not massive, I suspect the user got his email account compromised.
<jtv> agateau: thanks.  It could also be an XSS attack, I guess (though I haven't read the question yet).
<jtv> agateau: I hid the comments.  Did I miss any?
<agateau> jtv: I don't think so
<agateau> jtv: haven't found other spammed bugs for onw
<agateau> *now
<jtv> Thanks.  It's actually quite useful to get these quick warnings, because we don't want search engines to index it.
<mrevell> Hallo
 * czajkowski ticlkles mrevell 
<mrevell> czajkowski, Crumbs. Hello.
<czajkowski> mrevell: sort your sim card option out ?
<mrevell> czajkowski, The baconator gave me a suggestion of a PAYG phone from Best Buy. I'll check if there's one near the hotel.
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> mrevell: or ask mhall119 if you can have it delievered to him before hand it lives in florida and will be at uds
<mrevell> Ah superb, thanks for the suggestion.
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> mrevell: he's one of your lot anyways :)
<aquarius> I'm setting up a new LP project; the code is already in LP in a +junk branch. What's the best way to get that code into the new project as its main branch? I planned to import the junk branch, btu https://launchpad.net/$project/trunk/+setbranch doesn't let me use lp: URLs in the bzr "import a branch hosted somewhere else" section. Am I doing things wrong?
<poolie> hi aquarius
<aquarius> heya poolie :)
<poolie> just push from your branch to the new branch of the project
<aquarius> so i shoudl "Create a new, empty branch in Launchpad and link to this series" and then push to that branch/
<aquarius> ?
<aquarius> or do I not need to create the new empty branch at all?
<aquarius> this stuff always confuses me :(
<poolie> you don't need to create it, just push
<aquarius> ok
<poolie> you might like to consider first making a team for the project
<poolie> then eg push lp:~fooproject-dev/fooproject/trunk
<aquarius> aha, I just did "bzr push lp:fooproject" and it worked. nice.
<lifeless> I'm more than a little amazed
<lifeless> aquarius: what is fooproject called ?
<wgrant> The default ownership is probably not entirely sensible, but that's easily changed later.
<aquarius> lifeless, youoneteeoh
<aquarius> I wish there was an easy way to turn a junk branch into a project
<aquarius> he says, having no intention of writing such a way :)
<nigelb> that was talked about at some point
<nigelb> I don't know what came of it though
<lifeless> aquarius: literally ?
<lifeless> indeed
<lifeless> ah, ~sil
<aquarius> lifeless, literally, yep
<lifeless> right, thats what we need to fix
<aquarius> so, hm. Did I screw this up, then?
<lifeless> no, not at all
<aquarius> I am always wildly confused when I set up a new project :(
<lifeless> just mrevell and I were talking about this the other day
<hrw> hi
<hrw> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/82653090/buildlog.txt.gz - 'bzr: out of memory' - any ideas?
<jtv> lifeless: you know bzr stuff, right?
<jtv> lifeless: got to be an insane time for you though—I guess jelmer's the one to approach?
<lifeless> jtv: 11pm, and cythnia had her immunisations today
<jtv> Insane time.
<lifeless> so am a little scatterbrained
<jtv> May also be a good idea to ask lamont for ideas.
<jtv> It's a gcc build, so I guess there's the possibility that we simply need more memory…
<rvba> jtv: maybe it's related to https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/173422
<lifeless> there is an open bug about out of memory in recipes
<rvba> lifeless: yep, that's the one :)
<hrw> repo has ~600MB size
<jtv> Thanks rvba!
<jtv> hrw: that means that you could try resubmitting for now.
* jtv changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<hrw> https://code.launchpad.net/~linaro-pkg/+archive/testing-daily-builds/+recipebuild/97644 resubmitted
<hrw> Retrieving 'lp:~hrw/+junk/gcc-linaro' to put at '/home/buildd/build-3b95eb05bfd886751bad0840dcf048fcbe055079/chroot-autobuild/home/buildd/work/tree/recipe-{debupstream}-{revno:gcc}-{revno}'.
<hrw> cool
<hrw> now 1h for bzr checkout
<hrw> bzr: out of memory again
<jtv> hrw: I'd suggest keeping an eye on that question rvba posted earlier.
<hrw> ok
<hrw> I love 'In the meantime, could you please try resubmit it as you may end up getting one of the builders that isn't so resource constrained.' suggestion ;D
<hrw> I thought that builders are VMs so more or less same
<jtv> hrw: maybe some of the VMs have more VM.  :)
<hrw> yay! built source
<jtv> hrw: that's the big hurdle I believe… now let's just hope more builders get more memory.
<hrw> too bad that I have two such dailies
<hrw> "You have exceeded today's quota for ubuntu oneiric."
<hrw> 5 builds which failed due to out of memory
<hrw> ;(
<hrw> good that natty also exists - another 5 attemps possible
<hrw> ~curse bzr again
* allenap changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: allenap | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<idnar> huh what
<idnar> Launchpad just sent me an email: "Launchpad encountered an internal error during the following operation: generating the diff for a merge proposal.  It was logged with id OOPS-2112MPJ7.  Sorry for the inconvenience."
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2112MPJ7
<nigelb> idnar: There's a fix underway :)
<idnar> nigelb: great! it might be more helpful if emails like that mentioned what merge proposal experienced the problem, though
<nigelb> idnar: I'm smiling because that was either part of the merge or the bug that was beeeing fixed.
<nigelb> The exact words
<idnar> ah
<lamalex> hi launchpad, i'm trying to do some series/branch organization but i've sort of gotten myself into a jam. could someone help me sort things out? I wanted to make my /trunk my new series but i can't figure out how to get trunk off of the old series. I also may just be doing things entirely wrong
<bigjools> lamalex: I am sure allenap can help you
<allenap> lamalex: Sure. Point me at your project and I'll take a look.
<lamalex> launchpad.net/unity-lens-music
<lamalex> allenap, ^
<sinzui> lamalex, are you saying you want to delete trunk or that you just do not want to see it?
<lamalex> sinzui, neither
<lamalex> i want trunk to be a synonym for my development focus series
<sinzui> oh
<lamalex> so if development is on 0.3 series, trunk and 0.3 should be the same
<sinzui> lamalex, Visit https://launchpad.net/unity-lens-music/trunk
<sinzui> Choose the yellow edit icon next to is not the focus of development.
<sinzui> that actually takes you to the project's edit page
<sinzui> Select the series that is the focus of development
<sinzui> The field is before the big license section
<sinzui> lamalex, Lp does not support synonyms Trunk and 0.3 are separate series. lp:unity-lens-music is mapped to the series set as the focus of development.
<lamalex> sinzui, but 0.2 was both 0.2 and trunk
<lamalex> https://code.launchpad.net/unity-lens-music
<lamalex> see? i want trunk to move to 0.3
<sinzui> lamalex, I do not know what you mean then. are you talking about the branches that the series represent
<sinzui> series are a planning device. branches are real you assign branches to series to state what is really being planed
<sinzui> Maybe you want to visit https://launchpad.net/unity-lens-music/trunk and choose the edit icon next to the branch to unassign trunk. then visit https://launchpad.net/unity-lens-music/0.3, choose the edit icon next to trunk and set the value to ~unity-team/unity-lens-music/trunk
<lamalex> sinzui, well is it then possible to just delete the trunk series?
<sinzui> Yes, that will unlink the branch, delete the milestone and released on the series, and untartarget bugs
<sinzui> oh, lamalex you cannot because trunk is linked to packages in distros
<sinzui> This looks like a mess
<lamalex> ah yah, i wanted to fix that
<lamalex> indeed, it is
<sinzui> You will need to up ubuntu/unity-music-lens to know which series those packages came from before you can delete
<sinzui> You will probably need to do that if you are moving branches between series anyway
<lamalex> sinzui, i figured it out, i just needed to point the trunk series at the same branch as 0.3, now everything is great
<sinzui> lamalex, you did not have to remove that same branch from the trunk series?
 * sinzui thought series could not share branches
<lamalex> it would seem that they can
<lamalex> 0.3 series and trunk series are both pointing to ~unity-team/unity-lens-music/0.3
<thopiekar> hi
<thopiekar> is there any way to enable armel builds for a ppa? I'm interested in building armel in this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~cordia-team/+archive/daily
<james_w> does anyone know why a copy decided to build https://launchpad.net/~linaro-maintainers/+archive/tools/+packages for ia64 and sparc?
<james_w> and is there anyway to stop it so that I can carry on with what I was doing?
<maxb> If it was copied oneiric->lucid, it would build on architectures enabled in the PPA which have been disabled at some point between lucid and oneiric
<maxb> I think ia64 and sparc support was dropped in that timeframe?
<james_w> aha, that sounds right
<james_w> thanks
<james_w> still annoying though, as I have to wait for them to finish before I can do other copies
#launchpad 2011-10-14
<poolie> hi all
<poolie> can someone help me understand why https://code.launchpad.net/~mbp/launchpad/612171-diff-generation-spam/+merge/79244  is out of date?
<poolie> because i pulled from trunk a bit earlier than lp did?
<poolie> s/did/scanned it
<poolie> no, nm
<poolie> because i set the wrong target
<mwhudson> err how many packages can you copy using +copy-packages at once without it timing out?
<wgrant> mwhudson: Somewhat between 0 and infinity.
<wgrant> Probably on the lower end.
<wgrant> Occasionally 0, for stuff like linux.
<mwhudson> wgrant: yeah, i'm definitely failing at substantially less than infinity
<wgrant> I've done 10 packages for small stuff.
<wgrant> It's better than it used to be, but I'm the only one who has tried to optimise it and I'm on a feature squad now :(
<wgrant> It's my main priority once I get back onto maintenance, though.
<mwhudson> what's the measure of 'size' here?
<wgrant> number of sources + number of binaries, mainly.
<mwhudson> ah ok
<wgrant> + number of matching sources in the target archive
<wgrant> If any of them exist already in the target archive, it gets very expensive.
<mwhudson> i'm copying from lucid to oneiric in a ppa
<mwhudson> so yeah, they all exist in the target archive
<wgrant> Yeah, that invokes extra consistency checks.
<mwhudson> \o/
<mwhudson> er
<mwhudson> why do i get things like
<mwhudson> python-versiontools-mercurial 1.8-0ubuntu0~lava1 in oneiric amd64
<mwhudson> python-versiontools-mercurial 1.8-0ubuntu0~lava1 in oneiric armel
<mwhudson> python-versiontools-mercurial 1.8-0ubuntu0~lava1 in oneiric i386
<mwhudson> python-versiontools-mercurial 1.8-0ubuntu0~lava1 in oneiric powerpc
<mwhudson> when i copy an arch: all package?
<wgrant> It's architecture-independent.
<wgrant> So it's published on all architectures.
<mwhudson> oh right, publications
<wgrant> It lists the copied publications.
<mwhudson> makes sense
<wgrant> Not releases.
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> A little confusing!
<mwhudson> this is fairly boring
<mwhudson> wgrant: btw, the number between 0 and infinity appears to be "2"
<wgrant> mwhudson: Heh.
<StevenK> mwhudson: For the particular archives you picked -- it can vary wildly
<mwhudson> ok
<StevenK> (Sadly)
<mwhudson> i managed to copy the 25 or so packages i cared about eventually
<Darxus> 6 hours estimated till build, boo :P
<Darxus> Better than the initial estimate of 10 hours.
<wgrant> Darxus: Most of the builders are gone for a few days due to oneiric.
<wgrant> I've shuffled some builders around to try to even things out a bit.
<Darxus> wgrant: I figured it was something like that, thanks.  Really no urgency, my stuff can wait.
<Darxus> I think you meant precise, not oneric.
<StevenK> No, we mean oneiric
<wgrant> precise isn't doing much yet.
<StevenK> The builders have been borrowed to add "bulk" to releases and cdimage .ubuntu.com
<wgrant> oneiric is using lots of bandwidth and servers :)
<Darxus> Ohhh, okay, thanks.  I thought you were rebuilding everything for precise.  It's cool that you have the ability to re-allocate build machines for image serving.
<StevenK> Not yet
<StevenK> Precise is still having the toolchain uploaded
<wgrant> Darxus: https://launchpad.net/builders
<wgrant> Note that the official distribution builders are separate, and presently idle.
<Darxus> Neat, thanks.
<Darxus> Heh, PPA builders have 554 jobs queued.
<wgrant> I shuffled some amd64 builds onto i386 earlier to try to even the queues out.
<Darxus> Why so many more jobs for i386 than amd64?  Many packages not building 64 bit yet?
<Darxus> Ahh.
<wgrant> Darxus: architecture-independent packages build on i386.
<Darxus> Ah.
<Darxus> You should automate that re-assignment :)
<wgrant> Indeed. The main thing stopping me from doing that is, somewhat ironically, the build time estimation.
<Darxus> What, working on improving the algorithm?
<Darxus> The launchpad build system is great, I really appreciate it.  SpamAssassin upstream is a major pain to work with.  So I have my automated daily builds set up, and once a month I'm copying the daily builds to a -test PPA, and when a month of testing goes well, copying the builds from -test to -monthly.  Today is my first time copying from -test to -monthly.  So hopefully I'll find out if anybody else is interested.
<Darxus> SpamAssassin's Project Management Comittee claims we don't have the man power to do monthly releases, and I can show it takes no man power.
<poolie> Darxus: you know there's a command-line copier in hydrazine or lptools?
<poolie> i forget which
<Darxus> poolie: I tried figuring out how to automate it via the API, got frustrated, and really, the web interface is fine for my purposes.  I only want it to happen when I've verified the month of testing went well anyway.  Thanks.
<Darxus> Hadn't heard of hydrazine though, I'll look into it.
<poolie> Darxus: launchpad.net/hydrazine, and its' called 'lp-promote-ppa'
<Darxus> Thanks.
* rvba changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: allenap, rvba | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<czajkowski> mrevll ping
<czajkowski> mrevell: ping even
<mrevell> Hey czajkowski
<davidcalle> Hi
<davidcalle> I have an issue with loggerhead, all the text is highlighted in red in non code files, making them hard to read, what can I do to avoid that?
<lifeless> it will be pygments (mis)detecting the language
<davidcalle> lifeless, I get it, but it doesn't do it in README files, for example. Is this documented somewhere?
<hrw> any news on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/173422 maybe?
<hrw> 'bzr: out of memory' stuff
<lifeless> davidcalle: can you point me at a misdetected file ?
<davidcalle> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~davidc3/onehundredscopes/rottentomatoes/view/head:/SPECS
<davidcalle> lifeless ^
<lifeless> I'm not sure whats up ;)
<lifeless> I think we use the automagic api
<lifeless> which suggests your content is being detected as a file type that its not (and then highlighted as bad syntax or something)
<davidcalle> I will try to change the "something : something" syntax.
<davidcalle> lifeless, fixed with a new syntax. Thanks :)
<lifeless> davidcalle: np
<lamont> jelmer_: about?
<jelmer_> hi lamont
<lamont> python-debian 0.1.21 - I assume that's not in ubuntu only because there hasn't been an opportunity to upload it?
<jelmer_> lamont: yeah, I'm going to get it merged for precise
<lamont> ta
<lamont> jelmer_: and I assume I need python-debian available before bzr  builds, and that available before bzr-builder builds?
<jelmer_> lamont: bzr doesn't need the newer python-debian, bzr-builder needs the newer bzr and python-debian
<lamont> your python-debian lucid backport needs to be format 1.0, for future reference. (fixed)
<soren> I'm getting these again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/707965/
<jelmer_> lamont: I thought lucid supported 3.0?
<lamont> jelmer_: it's an archive issue, not a builder issue
<jelmer_> lamont: Ah, ok - thanks
<soren> The upload gets accepted, though.
<jelmer_> soren: I get them occasionally too, haven't yet figured out what causes them. Using sftp seems to work around it though.
<lamont> jelmer_: let me guess... all of your lucid backports have that issue, don't they?
<lamont> have I mentioned just how much I totally hate 3.0?
<soren> jelmer_: Lovely.
<lamont> W: bzr source: quilt-series-but-no-build-dep
<lamont> I wonder if that's going to kill this build...
<soren> jelmer_: I think last time I mentioned it, lifeless seemed to have an idea what was going on.
<jelmer_> lamont: Sorry, yes - they all use 3.0. Are you ok changing them back to 1.0 or should I have a look?
<lamont> jelmer_: I'm just smashing source/format to 1.0 and uploading... if that fails, then I'll be back to pester  you... feel free to start down that path before I bug you if you're bored
<jelmer_> lamont: I'll have a look then, I suspect the quilt patches will need some changes
<czajkowski> gmb: it's called drinking and talking to canonical and pimping you out
<gmb> czajkowski: I'm certain it's inappropriate for me to buy you a t-shirt that says "gmb's pimp" on it, but I can't help but think it would be accurate.
 * gmb remembers this channel is logged, and that this is the wrong channel for this conversation :)
<czajkowski> lol
<lamont> jelmer_: interestingly, it compiled just fine
<lamont> bzr that is
<jelmer_> lamont: was this with quilt present?
<lamont> jelmer_: logistically speaking, I'll work on having all the bits built by "sometime monday", for testing and initial rollout starting "sometime tue/wed"
<lamont> no
<lamont> OTOH, when I unpacked the 3.0 source, quilt applied the patches
<sagaci> what's the downtime like for staging.lp.net... are we talking a few minutes or is it a longer-term thing
<jelmer_> lamont: ah, that would explain it
<lamont> yeah
<jelmer_> lamont: thanks for the update; I'll be around next week except for Friday if you need me to look into anything
<lamont> colol
<lamont> cool, even
#launchpad 2011-10-15
<lamont> Missing feature 'win32com.shell' skipped 4 tests.
<lamont> bzrlib.tests.test_smart_transport.ReadOnlyEndToEndTests.test_mkdir_error_readonly is leaking threads among 6 leaking tests.
<lamont> 1 non-main threads were left active in the end.
<lamont> make[1]: *** [override_dh_auto_test] Error 1
<lamont> ^^jelmer ^^
<Lekensteyn> Hey, is it possible to allow external mail to pass to our mailing list, i.e. without needing a LP account?
<FernandoMiguel> hi guy
<FernandoMiguel> *s
<FernandoMiguel> I'm having trouble loginin into wiki.ubuntu.com
<FernandoMiguel> it's not accepting my login
<FernandoMiguel> I have no prob on launchpad
<nigelb> login.launchpad.net, despite the name doesn't have anything to do with launchpad.
<nigelb> I would suggest using the SSO (single sign-on) support form here https://forms.canonical.com/lp-login-support/
<nigelb> The SSO developers hang out in #canonical-isd, but they're probably unavailable now since its a weekend.
<nigelb> FernandoMiguel: ^
<FernandoMiguel> thanks
<FernandoMiguel> will look into it
<FernandoMiguel> right now, I'm trying to recover the password
<FernandoMiguel> and found out that the system NEVER create a new alias after I changed user name
<FernandoMiguel> from BUGabundo to FernandoMiguel
<FernandoMiguel> <BUGabundo@Ubuntu.com> (expanded from <fernandomiguel@ubuntu.com>): User
<FernandoMiguel>    unknown in virtual alias table
<FernandoMiguel> YAY
 * FernandoMiguel files bug
<nigelb> hrm, what are you filing bug against?
<FernandoMiguel> nick change doesn't create a new email alias
<FernandoMiguel> brb
<nigelb> I mean, what project aer you filing it against?
<FernandoMiguel> diner
<FernandoMiguel> humm that ill have to figure out
<FernandoMiguel> back
<FernandoMiguel> someone those point https://xkcd.com/936/ to Ubuntu/Canonical SSO devs :(
#launchpad 2011-10-16
<kalon33> hello all, I think there's trouble with PPA publishing...
<kalon33> I've some packages waiting to be published after building for one hour now, and some are marked as pending...
<Laney> how can i determine in the api if a publication record was caused by a copy from a previous distroseries?
<Laney> given an SPPH
<Philip5> maybe slightly off topic but anyway, after i updated to oneiric and use pbuider and make a new container with create then is pulls repositories from both i386 and amd64 sources even though i create a amd chroot. anyone experienced this too?
<Philip5> are there any changes to pbuilder or is this a bug? maybe i miss something??
<Philip5> a amd64 chroot...
<geser> Philip5: might be related to multi-arch (being able to install i386 and amd64 debs)
<Philip5> geser: i figured that too now when i did some reading
<jbendotnet> I'm tryig to compile nginx on lucid with debug support, but it's erroring when I try
<jbendotnet> http://pastie.org/2707192
<geser> you sure you try to install the right -dbg package? from the name and version you try to install nginx-dbg from the archive while the latest nginx package in e.g. oneiric build now a nginx-light-dbg package
<jbendotnet> ahh
<jbendotnet> obviously!~
<jbendotnet> geser: so something like aptitude install nginx-dbg-1.0.8-0ppa1~lucid ?
<geser> did you check that the source package for it, does really build a nginx-dbg package?
<geser> which ppa is it you use?
<jbendotnet> geser: https://launchpad.net/nginx
<geser> jbendotnet: install either nginx-light-dbg or nginx-full-dbg depending on if you use nginx-light or nginx-full (there is no nginx-dbg anymore, see https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/stable/+sourcepub/1970439/+listing-archive-extra)
<jbendotnet> geser: I still get problems, tried that first - hmm
<geser> the same problem or an other one?
<jbendotnet> http://pastie.org/2707433
<jbendotnet> I tried removing nginx-light, but that failed as well
<jbendotnet> geser: cause it wents to remove nginx completely
<geser> if you have nginx-light installed then install nginx-light-dbg (nginx-light and nginx-full differ in the set of included modules)
<jbendotnet> geser: removed nginx then reinstalled
<jbendotnet> geser: am a bit rusty
<jbendotnet> sorry
<jbendotnet> (I blame my broken ankle affecting my brain
<micahg> lifeless: do you know anything about syncs not reaching -changes or being horribly delayed, I syncd stuff about 18 hours ago and it still hasn't shown up on the list
<wgrant> micahg: eg?
<micahg> wgrant: using syncpackage which uses the new sync API
<wgrant> Yes, but which packages?
<micahg> wgrant: https://launchpad.net/~micahg/+synchronised-packages
<arand> I have a package in my PPA, in status FULLYBUILT_PENDING, and has been so for about 12h, is there something up with publication on lp? since I noticed the distro-info i386 package of ubuntu also looking like it's in a similar state, or is this completely unrelated?
<lifeless> arand: PPA and main archive have different publisher instances (are on different machines) so likely unrelated
<arand> The ppa package is kinda unimportant, just using it for syncsource script testing, but I found it unusual though..
#launchpad 2012-10-08
<kupfer> hi, I have a question about bug etiquette.
<kupfer> if I find a bug that is marked as a duplicate of another bug, but I have evidence that it's not, what's the right response?
<ebergen> good question
<ebergen> my vote is to reopen it and post the evidence
<kupfer> that makes sense.  thanks!
<tkamppeter> I cannot display bug 1027139, I get always a timeout, it has probably too many duplicates.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1027139 in colord (Ubuntu Quantal) "colord-sane assert failure: *** buffer overflow detected ***: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/colord/colord-sane terminated" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1027139
<geser> tkamppeter: works here (but I'm not logged in in case that might make a difference)
<tkamppeter> geser, yes, when I open it with another browser where I am not logged in it opens without ptoblem. The LP bug is that bugs with too many duplicates time out when one is logged in.
<schwerjo> !help
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<czajkowski> schwerjo: whats up
<schwerjo> sorry, sent this message by mistake!
<czajkowski> ok
<niemeyer> Heya
<niemeyer> I'm having some issues with very long delays trying to submit a change
<niemeyer> to a branch
<niemeyer> Anyone else seeing issues?
<beuno> niemeyer, yeah, same here
<beuno> takes a long time to scan the commits
<niemeyer> beuno: :(
<beuno> :( indeed
<beuno> it eventually picks it up
<niemeyer> beuno: I've canceled after 15 minutes the last one
<niemeyer> beuno: Went to submit a 1-liner, and it's stuck again
<beuno> niemeyer, the 3 I've seen so far eventually get scanned
<beuno> it's not that they get scanned
<beuno> I think it's just uber slow
<beuno> maybe a server is down or something
<beuno> so deleting may just make you start again
<niemeyer> beuno: Yeah, that's my feeling
<niemeyer> beuno: bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<niemeyer> beuno: No luck here
 * mordred has forgotten some things ... how do I add an already existing project to a project group?
<lifeless> mordred: edit details in the projec
<lifeless> t
<StevenK> mordred: 'Change details' on the project page, and then edit the 'Part of' field.
<mordred> StevenK, lifeless thanks! (been a while since I've done that)
#launchpad 2012-10-09
<tgm4883> is it possible to copy a package from the archive to a PPA (and by is it possible, I mean with something similar to copying packages from one PPA to another and not uploading a source package to the PPA)
<wgrant> tgm4883: You can use the copyPackage API to do that
<tgm4883> wgrant, awesome, i'll look into the API. Thansk
<wgrant> tgm4883: You can obtain the Ubuntu primary archive with something like lp.distributions['ubuntu'].main_archive
<czajkowski> mpt: sorted out your passport yet?
<czajkowski> mpt: please come to LP clinics if you have at UDS :D
<abentley> deryck: I am guessing that Registry Experts and Launchpad Admins should be able to see all products, so that they can review them.
<deryck> abentley, indeed.
<deryck> well, hold on.....
<deryck> sinzui, would you agree with that ^^ ?  I assume admins for sure, but not sure about experts.
<sinzui> Yes
<deryck> ok, cool. thanks
<deryck> abentley, so yes, indeed, then. :)
<sinzui> abentley, I think I need to retract that
<sinzui> ~registry is not 100% canonical staff
<deryck> that's what I was thinking, too.
<abentley> deryck: Okay, do we have a plan for how proprietary products get reviewed?
<sinzui> ~commercial-admins and ~admins need to see all projects for different reasons
<sinzui> abentley, czajkowski and I are CAs
<deryck> abentley, commercial admins should be able to review them.
<abentley> deryck: Okay, should this apply to all listings, or just the reviewer listings?
<sinzui> all listing
<deryck> yeah, all
<sinzui> This is just like private teams
<abentley> sinzui: I don't know anything about private teams.
<sinzui> abentley, the security checker does a fast check for A or CA membership, then a slow check of sharing or team participation
<abentley> sinzui: I'm updating the queries that list products.  Does that apply to those queries?
<sinzui> No, since the security checker is short circuiting the query. I wonder though this re-introduces the bad lp.bugs behaviour of hard-coding roles/memberships in queries.
<sinzui> I don't see a way around it.
<abentley> sinzui: I don't, either, but I'll do my best to have a Single Point of Truth for it.
<sinzui> surely we do something like check for A or CA when building clauses, and just not add constraints in that case. I bet I could find a dozen examples of this now that I think about it
<abentley> sinzui: We could do it that way.  I'm trying to provide composability for these clauses, but...
<spena> kirkland, ping
<kirkland> spena: hi
<kirkland> sinzui: spena and I need help renaming a team and a project
<kirkland> sinzui: s/ezncrypt/zncrypt/
<sinzui> kirkland, I can help
<kirkland> spena: we don't need any PPAs any more since we use our own Jenkins, right?
<sinzui> kirkland, I think renaming the project will break branch checkouts of your developers. Do you want me to add an alias for the old name so that they continue to work
<kirkland> sinzui: yes, please!
<spena> kirkland, we don't, we just our own packaging system
<kirkland> sinzui: okay, confirmed, any PPAs can be nuked
<sinzui> ah!. I am not sure I can delete them. You can though
<kirkland> sinzui: okay, one moment
<sinzui> kirkland, I think I have fixed up https://launchpad.net/zncrypt which can also be accessed by the old name (then redirects)
<spena> sinzui, it works :)
<sinzui> kirkland, spena I think the team is done too https://launchpad.net/~zncrypt
<spena> sinzui, yes, working too
<sinzui> kirkland, looks like I could do the rename because the PPA had no publish packages.
<kirkland> sinzui: perfect
<kirkland> sinzui: thanks a bunch!
<phillw> I've had a couple of "your launchpad password has been requested to be changed" emails, 1) am I being hacked, 2) do you good people have the IP adresses from whence they came?
#launchpad 2012-10-10
<rmk> Hi guys.  I don't think I've changed anything about how I'm submitting packages but I'm only getting 32-bit versions to build.
<wgrant> rmk: Do you have an example package?
<wgrant> Or PPA?
<rmk> yes
<wgrant> rmk: Ah, so your source package is labelled "Architecture: all"
<wgrant> Which means it builds once (on Launchpad that's i386), and then the resulting binaries are published to all architectures.
<wgrant> AIUI that's correct for this particular package
<rmk> Hmm that's not how it bahaved just a week ago
<wgrant> If you change the Published filter to "Any status
<wgrant> " you can see all the old ones
<wgrant> With only i386 builds
<wgrant> Launchpad's behaviour here has never changed.
<rmk> hmm yeah
<rmk> wgrant: thanks for your help
<wgrant> np
<mgedmin> how can I debug PPA uploads?
<wgrant> mgedmin: What aspect of them?
<mgedmin> never mind, figured it out
<mgedmin> when I upload something and it gets rejected
<mgedmin> I need to bump the version, apparently
<mgedmin> otherwise dput says "Package has already been uploaded" and refuses to do anything
<wgrant> Ah, that's a local dput thing
<wgrant> dput -f
<mgedmin> I did a dput yesterday, didn't check the output, and missed an acceptance/rejection email from launchpad today
<wgrant> Or rm *.upload
<mgedmin> thank you
<wgrant> Did you generate the changes file manually?
<mgedmin> um
<wgrant> We don't see that rejection message from yesterday very often
 * mgedmin shuffles embarrassedly
<mgedmin> yes I did
<wgrant> It looks like you manually hacked binaries out or something :)
<wgrant> Heh
<mgedmin> I had a _changes file for a binary upload
<mgedmin> so I edited it to remove the binary deb
<mgedmin> and missed the Architecture line
<wgrant> Removed the Files entries, but left the Architecture line intact?
<wgrant> Right
<mgedmin> I'd this old private Debian repository at http://gedmin.as/debs/
<mgedmin> and learned how to use PPAs yesterday
<mgedmin> so I thought I'd re-upload the one and only package I still use with the minimum amount of work
<wgrant> Ahh
<mgedmin> I have to say the PPA process is very nicely streamlined and easy to use
<wgrant> So yeah, the "Package has already been uploaded" thing is just a local dput check
<wgrant> Without regard for whether the upload was actually accepted or not
<wgrant> Ah, I see that upload worked this time :)
<mgedmin> kudos to the people working on it
<wgrant> Thanks!
<wgrant> It does make things a little easier if you don't have to manage your own buildds and stuff
<mgedmin> out of curiosity, how often do you run the cron job or whatever is responsible for generating GPG keys for new PPAs?
<wgrant> That's every 20 minutes
<wgrant> It only consideres PPAs that actually contain packages, though
<mgedmin> and what is the usual delay between a successful build and publication?
<wgrant> mgedmin: 5-10 minutes, but it might be a bit slow atm, the main publisher machine was having some issues before
 * wgrant checks
<wgrant> mgedmin: It's done
<wgrant> http://ppa.launchpad.net/mgedmin/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apt-checkupdates/
<mgedmin> thanks
<ricotz> wgrant, hi
<wgrant> ricotz: Hi
<ricotz> wgrant, did you have time to look into this rogue build reference in xorg-edgers/ppa any further, you mentioned there were actually over 20 broken references
<wgrant> ricotz: We've had lots of people travelling for the last couple of weeks, so I haven't had a chance to fix those up yet
<wgrant> Hopefully everyone will be back next week
<wgrant> I have a card on the board for it
<ricotz> wgrant, ok, don't worry then :), i wanted to know if it is still on your radar ;)
<wgrant> Yup
<ricotz> thanks
<pef_> hi -- just in the past few minutes, any time I try to interact with launchpad with bzr, it hangs
<pef_> e.g. I am trying
<pef_> [pef@aislinn:/tmp]$ bzr co -v lp:~libadjoint/dolfin-adjoint/applications applications-trunk
<pef_> and it has just hung for the past >10 mins, without doing anything or printing anything
<pef_> or sending any network traffic
<pef_> is there any way I can debug this?
<pef_> (I can access launchpad from other machines via ssh, so I don't think it's a launchpad issue)
<wgrant> pef_: Is there anything interesting in ~/.bzr.log?
<wgrant> Perhaps rerun with -Dhpss to get extra bzr+ssh debug logging
<pef_> yes! good catch, there is something interesting
<pef_> I shall paste it
<pef_> http://pastebin.com/Aa7Pd9LA
<pef_> oh, sorry, that is just me pressing ctrl+C on a different one ..
 * pef_ should probably read error messages before pasting them
<wgrant> Yeah, that's not particularly suspicious
<pef_> ahh, I think it might be the ssh multiplexing
<pef_> I think one has hung for some reason, and all others are trying to route through that
<pef_> hang on, let me kill them all
<wgrant> Ah
<wgrant> That could be a problem indeed
<pef_> yes, that was it
<pef_> apologies for wasting your time, and thanks for your help
<wgrant> Great :)
<wgrant> np
<wgrant> 3
<wgrant> blah
<pmjdebru1jn> ftp seems down on haetae.canonical.com
<wgrant> pmjdebru1jn: We're currently investigating an issue with that machine
<pmjdebru1jn> ok
<pmjdebru1jn> cool
<pmjdebru1jn> just FYI :)
<wgrant> pmjdebru1jn: Should be working again now
<pmjdebru1jn> I'll give it a go in a minute
<pmjdebru1jn> wgrant: seems to work
<pmjdebru1jn> I'll keep an eye if it turns up on the launchpad build page
<wgrant> Great
<pmjdebru1jn> but thanks (once again) for the help/service
<wgrant> It should :)
<pmjdebru1jn> overall I've been enjoying the PPAs immensely over the past years
<pmjdebru1jn> both from a personal view
<pmjdebru1jn> and from one of the projects I'm involved with
<pmjdebru1jn> many many thanks
<pmjdebru1jn> wgrant: my build turned up
<pmjdebru1jn> thanks
<wgrant> Excellent
<wgrant> Thanks for confirming
<crazydip> is there a number of ppa's per user limit on launchpad? ppa help talks about  a 2gb limit per ppa, but nothing on number of ppas
<czajkowski> crazydip: no no
<czajkowski> crazydip: no no limit on ppas per user
<crazydip> thank you czajkowski !
<ahs3> is there an LP admin that can help?  i have no idea why, but i can no longer login to LP with an ID that has worked for several years...
<czajkowski> ahs3: whats the id ?
<ahs3> czajkowski: ahs3@ahs3.net
<czajkowski> ok account is there
<czajkowski> not deactivated or anything
<czajkowski> are you sure it's not a SSO issue and not a LP issue
<ahs3> no idea.  all i can determine is that the login is cancelled -- that's all the message tells me
<czajkowski> ahs3: you'll need to ask in isd
<czajkowski> your ac from a lp point is fine. do you have 2fa turned on ?
<ahs3> czajkowski: as in, #isd, i assume?  2fa is unfamiliar to me; how would i find out?
<czajkowski> ahs3: you#re in canonical right?
<ahs3> czajkowski: i was, but i am not any more.
<czajkowski> ah that's why then
<ahs3> eh?
<czajkowski> ahs3: you'll need to ask in #canonical-isd on freenode
<ahs3> czajkowski: k.  thx.
<czajkowski> right dinner time
<ahs3> good plan :)
<ahs3> czajkowski: ah -- 2fa.  i grok now.  yes, i do/did have two-factor authentication turned on.
<MCR1> czajkowski: Hi :) Can you tell me how to tell launchpad to list all of my reported bugs, even if they are marked invalid or opinion ?
<jcsackett> MCR1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/people/+me/+reportedbugs?advanced=1
<jcsackett> you can toggle the statuses you're interested in on that page.
<jcsackett> (can do the same for assigned, subscribed, related, etc)
<MCR1> jcsackett: Thanks for the info, but if I leave the search field like it is I get: Error 324 (net::ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE): The server closed the connection without sending any data.
<MCR1> jcsackett: I simply want to see all my reported bugs, no matter what the status of them is and I want this to be the default behaviour...
<MCR1> jcsackett: Is this possible also ?
<jcsackett> MCR1: i don't believe you can make that the default, no.
<MCR1> jcsackett: Hmm, that is not good...
<jcsackett> MCR1: confused about that error you described though--i open that page, check invalid and opinion, hit search, and get a list back.
<jcsackett> following those steps, you get an error?
<MCR1> jcsackett: Does not work here - yes - the same I posted above
<jcsackett> MCR1: that's bizarre.
<MCR1> jcsackett: If this would work it would be enough functionality 4 me
<jcsackett> MCR1: i figured; that's why i'm perplexed that it is not.
<MCR1> jcsackett: I am on Quantal and am using Chromium
<MCR1> Kernel 3.5-5
<MCR1> I am generally having a few problems with launchpad - on Kernel 3.6 I cannot even upload stuff
<MCR1> nor can I push via ssl to my branches
<MCR1> but on Kernel 3.5 most of launchpad works, the above is the only error I've had
<jcsackett> MCR1: hm. do you have another browser you could try that page on?
<MCR1> jcsackett: Yes ofc, but I forgot my launchpad password :P :-D :-(
<MCR1> jcsackett: and in Chromium I am logging in automagically
<MCR1> jcsackett: Is there a function in launchpad which allows me to send my password to my e-mail ?
<jcsackett> MCR1: you can change your password at login.launchpad.net
 * MCR1 changed the password and is trying firefox now
<MCR1> The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.
<MCR1> Nope, probably Kernel related network issue - thanks a lot 4 your help anyway, jcsackett - it is highly appreciated :)
<jcsackett> MCR1: you're welcome. sorry we couldn't get this sorted for you. :-)
<MCR1> At least I know that it should work once my network will fully work :)
<crazydip> if i upload a new version of a package to a ppa  and then i delete that version will the previous version still be available?
<garr> hi there
<garr> how can i tell launchpad to sync my git repo not from master branch
<garr> but from the other, ie "develop"?
<wgrant> garr: Do you have an existing import that you want to change, or are you creating a new one?
<garr> i have an existing import
<garr> and i want to change it
<wgrant> garr: What's the branch name?
<garr> https://code.launchpad.net/vatsinator
<garr> this is the launchpad site
<garr> and branch name is "develop"
<garr> current it pulls from master
<garr> *currently
<wgrant> garr: I've changed it to pull from develop, and it's updated now
<garr> thank you so much :)
<wgrant> garr: If you ever want to import an additional branch, just register a new import with ',branch=WHATEVER' appended to the URL
<garr> alright, will keep it in mind ;)
<garr> that was really helpful, thanks again
<garr> this is awesome
#launchpad 2012-10-11
<shadeslayer> is there a quota for recipe builds?
<shadeslayer> hm, 5 builds over 24 hours
<wgrant> Yeah, I think it's 5 builds per recipe per series per archive
<wgrant> per 24 hours
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> I'll just manually upload
<shadeslayer> wgrant: is it possible to reset the quota ? if so, who do I bribe ? :P
<wgrant> shadeslayer: It's hardcoded and impossible to override, unfortunately.
<shadeslayer> aw
<lifeless> shadeslayer: you can submit a merge proposal to make it configurable.
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> well ... I'm using bzr dailydeb to upload but for some reason it says : http://paste.kde.org/566576/ : when signing the file
<hrw> hi
<hrw> Can I trust 'download tarball' from code.launchpad.net?
<hrw> rather not
<wgrant> Why not?
<wgrant> And "trust" in what sense?
<hrw> trust as "fetch and it will be proper not broken tarball"
<wgrant> It should work fine. Does it not?
<hrw> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~linaro-toolchain-dev/gcc-linaro/4.7/tarball/115026
<hrw> gave me 48MB tarball which fails to unpack
<hrw> gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
<hrw> tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
<hrw> tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
<hrw> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<hrw> I know that it is not small repository
<wgrant> Hm, that's a bit of a worry
<wgrant> I wonder if it's timing out
<hrw> repo takes 658MB in local checkout
<hrw> wgrant: probably
<hrw> to report bug or not?
<wgrant> hrw: Please do
<wgrant> Against loggerhead
<hrw> ok
<wgrant> hrw: fwiw I have 93MB of tarball from that URL so far
<wgrant> And it's still going
<wgrant> And it just finished
 * wgrant tries decompressing
<hrw> Bug #1065453
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1065453 in loggerhead "Fetching of big bazaar tarballs can not be trusted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065453
<wgrant> It extracted fine for me, FWIW
<wgrant> 92MB compressed
<hrw> let me fetch again
<hrw> anyway I need to mirror such tarball to avoid possible fetch errors
<hrw> 56MB xz compressed
<hrw> this time fetched 92MB tarball
<hrw> which unpacks fine
<czajkowski> so inital bug is invalid
<hrw> hope so
<hrw> have a nice day
<Bram> hello, I'm trying to write an application that use launchpad API (and I have find plenty of document on it), but one thing is missing: where can I register an application for launchpad to be aware of it? (something like https://dev.twitter.com/apps/new)
<TheLordOfTime> is LP down?
<maxb> no
 * TheLordOfTime pokes his internet settings
<TheLordOfTime> ... something's messed then
 * TheLordOfTime reboots
#launchpad 2012-10-12
<xnox> czajkowski: I ended up being the owner of a launchpad translation team..... for a languages I don't know.
<xnox> can I ditch that group to someone?
<czajkowski> um
<czajkowski> how
<mgz> xnox: you touched it last you own it? :)
<czajkowski> xnox: what team ?
<czajkowski> xnox: you fix my phone bug and ubuntu and I'll sort it , hows that :p
<xnox> it's one of those that dones't use latin alphabet.
<czajkowski> fair trade really
 * xnox ponders if I can claim abuse at work...
<xnox> czajkowski: ok.
<czajkowski> xnox: whats the team name and let me see
<czajkowski> maybe there is a translation taem that owns them
<czajkowski> not sure registry would just own them
<xnox> czajkowski: https://launchpad.net/~lp-l10n-fa
<xnox> basically for my upstream project we needed "restricted" persian translations (due to vandalism)
<xnox> and instead of 'per-project' team. I ended up with a launchpad persian translation team.
<xnox> it was all good.... until persian translators started to show up.
 * xnox was doing approvals based on karma.
<czajkowski> so xnox do you want the team kept
<czajkowski> just not owned by you
<mgz> clearly the only sensible solution is to learn farsi
<xnox> czajkowski: yeah.
<xnox> mgz: thanks for volunteering!
<czajkowski> xnox: which!
<xnox> czajkowski: can ubuntu persian translation team kindly manage the launchpad one?
<czajkowski> xnox: have you asked them :)
<czajkowski> I cnat just hand it over
<czajkowski> *can't
<czajkowski> explaining the situation
<czajkowski> xnox: asking this chap https://launchpad.net/~behnam
<xnox> ok. adding to my todo list.
<mgz> ehehe, I'm probably finding this more amusing that I really should
<czajkowski> mgz: we can give you teams to own if you want too you know
<xnox> mgz: 0 karma & registered yestday -> decline. Filing bugs in strange english & weird characters my font is missing -> accept. Easy =)
<mgz> :D
<xnox> showing up to a job interview and future boss talking to you in farsi - NOT COOL
<mgz> it's like the legends of people padding their CV by saying they play the sax only for one to be produced in the interview
<mgz> xnox claims to have been in charge of farsi translations in launchpad, but is exposed as a con!
<xnox> mgz: I can totally see that as a headline on omgubuntu
#launchpad 2012-10-13
<felipec> where am I supposed to put the translation stuff? it's ok: /po/es.po /po/messages.pot
<audifahrer> Hi
<audifahrer> any ideas why this ebuild fails: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/118780526/buildlog.txt.gz
<audifahrer> ?
<audifahrer> https://code.launchpad.net/~tux-style/+recipe/oisp-daily
<mrburns> i am new to launchpad and bazaar i am trying to get the code for a project when i type "bzr branch lp:alarm-clock" i get an error "permission denied (publickey)" any ideas what i am doing wrong?
<wgrant> mrburns: Sounds like you ran 'bzr lp-login' with the wrong username, or you don't have your SSH keys on Launchpad. You don't need SSH keys set up if you just want to download public code, but if you want to upload anything you'll need to follow http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/543246_355727361185059_328289847_n.jpg
<wgrant> Blash
<wgrant> wtf is that
<wgrant> thanks reddit :)
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<wgrant> That's the one
<lifeless> wgrant: what reddit were you in :P
<mrburns> i should have synced both my PGP and SSH keys "bzr lp-login" shows the correct lp login for me
<wgrant> lifeless: /r/starcraft!
<wgrant> mrburns: Hmm
<wgrant> mrburns: WHat's your Launchpad username?
<mrburns> wgrant: partloer
<wgrant> And do you have multiple SSH keys locally, or just one?
<wgrant> Let's see
<mrburns> wgrant: i think multiple
<wgrant> Right, so you indeed have valid SSH and GPG keys
<wgrant> mrburns: If you have multiple keys you might need to use the ~/.ssh/config snippet from https://help.launchpad.net/Code/UploadingABranch
<wgrant> To specify which one to use for bazaar.launchpad.net
<wgrant> It won't automatically try everything that's in ~/.ssh
<mrburns> wgrant: i check under .ssh and i have a file authorized_keys and only one entry i thought that i set that up correctly but let me know if there is a way to check this
<wgrant> mrburns: authorized_keys is keys that are allowed to SSH into your local machine
<wgrant> So it's the wrong end
<wgrant> ~/.ssh/id_rsa is the default private key name
<wgrant> ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub is the corresponding public key
<wgrant> SSH will use those by default; if it's named something else then you'll need the config override
<wgrant> How did you generate your key?
<mrburns> well i created them a while back uploaded it to launchpad then reformatted my computer since thus i can trying to get the key from launchpad to my machine
<wgrant> Oh
<wgrant> You'll need to generate a new one
<wgrant> Launchpad only has the public key. The private key never leaves your machine
<wgrant> So if you reformatted without backing it up, you'll need to make a new one.
<mrburns> ok so when i generate a new key it is the private one that it creates?
<wgrant> It generates a "keypair", with corresponding private and public keys
<wgrant> You give Launchpad the public key, but keep the private key private
<mrburns> yeah that part i knew i was trying to see if i can just create a new private key without changing both
<wgrant> You can't
<wgrant> Otherwise I could just grab your public key from Launchpad, generate my own copy of the private key, and pretend to be you
<wgrant> Which would be sort of bad.
<mrburns> that would be the problem, thanks
<mrburns> so how do i connect with a different computer then (ie laptop)? can i backup my private key then transfer it?
<wgrant> mrburns: Right, you can just copy the private key (usually ~/.ssh/id_rsa) to another machine that you trust
<wgrant> Or you could generate a second key, and add both to your Launchpad accounmt
<mrburns> ok that is simple enough...well i wont make that mistake again
<wgrant> It's not a big issue if you only use your key for Launchpad
<wgrant> Since you can just remove it and create a new one as a replacement
<wgrant> But if your SSH key is the only access you have to some remote machines, it can be a little awkward :)
<mrburns> thanks wgrant for your help
<wgrant> np, hopefully you'll be able to grab that code once you've regenerated that key
<mrburns> wgrant: everything worked thanks
<wgrant> Great!
#launchpad 2012-10-14
<vedic> Is there anything like Launchpad that can be downloaded and run behind Enterprise firewall?
<tsimpson> vedic: Launchpad is open source, you can an instance yourself: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<vedic> tsimpson: tsimpson: thankx
<commandoline> Hi, how long does it take lp to pick up new .pot's normally in a branch it's syncing with? I pushed yesterday evening (western European time), but the file isn't in the import queue currently (16:05), and normally that's going a lot faster. Makes me wonder if something's wrong...
<jelmer> bug 988509
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 988509 in samba4 (Ubuntu Precise) "setoption.pl is not executable" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988509
#launchpad 2013-10-07
<guilhem_> Hi all
<guilhem_> I have some problem with launchpad recipe + dh_exec
<guilhem_> here is the recipe https://code.launchpad.net/~guilhem-fr/+recipe/speex-asterisk-daily
<guilhem_> with build error https://launchpadlibrarian.net/152755496/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.speex_1.2~rc1-2~19~ubuntu12.04.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz for example
<guilhem_> it look like launchpad don't care of execution bit on libspeex1.install ...
<cjwatson> I suspect that bzr loses it when resolving conflicts
<cjwatson> Hm, mind you, no conflicts there
<cjwatson> Oh, no, I see
<cjwatson> Look at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/152753588/buildlog.txt.gz
<cjwatson> dpkg-source: warning: executable mode 0700 of 'debian/libspeex1.install' will not be represented in diff
<cjwatson> dpkg-source: warning: executable mode 0700 of 'debian/libspeexdsp1.install' will not be represented in diff
<guilhem_> Yes I see it
<cjwatson> It'd work if you were using source format 3.0 (quilt) instead
<guilhem_> ok thanks, I will test with that
<cjwatson> That is, create debian/source/format with content "3.0 (quilt)"
<cjwatson> Though you'll have a problem with that since the speex source package has patches not in debian/patches/
<cjwatson> guilhem_: I think for this package you need to use the "In debian/rules" approach from https://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/Implementation#Dynamic_debian.2F.2A_files rather than dh-exec
<cjwatson> At least until it's converted to 3.0 (quilt), which is probably pretty awkward to do in a recipe
<guilhem_> cjwatson, You are right :) I don't need dh-exec :)
<Laney> is there a way to get the signer of an upload queue item?
<cjwatson> Doesn't seem to be exported right now
<cjwatson> it's PackageUpload.signing_key.owner internally ...
<excalibr> Do we have mediawiki extension for itegrating launchpad openid with mediawiki?
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mediawiki-extensions found via quick search for "launchpad openid mediawiki"
<excalibr> just checked the file and sadly it doesn't have launchpad provider
<dobey> it has openid. anyone can put in the launchpad url for the openid and use that to create an account on the mediawiki
<dobey> ugh. launchpad keeps stripping off the trailing 0 in "13.10" for the milestones i'm creating, and then errors out about there not being a "13.10" milestone (because of course it broke and renamed it to "13.1")
<cjwatson> I believe you need to use the non-AJAX form for that
<cjwatson> If I'm remembering something wgrant said a while back correctly
<excalibr> why is that?
<cjwatson> Bug
<dobey> cjwatson: do you have a bug #?
<dobey> also, how do you even get to the "non-ajax" form? the only "create a milestone" link on the page is the ajaxy one
<saiarcot895> Should regular users be able to see other people's SSH keys?
<cjwatson> Yes - they're only public keys.
<saiarcot895> Ok, then there might be a slight bug here: https://launchpad.net/~jasoncwarner
<saiarcot895> The entire key is being shown rather than just the comment
<saiarcot895> in the link text
<wgrant> The user pased the key incorrectly.
<wgrant> pasted
<wgrant> It's not meant to have all those spaces in it.
<wgrant> Looks like it was word-wrapped.
<wgrant> So everything from 'OraTQh' is considered part of the key comment.
<saiarcot895> ah, ok
<cjwatson> That's still a public key, anyway.
#launchpad 2013-10-08
<qengho> Hi. I want to manage some of ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser's bugs, but LP doesn't think I'm a bug supervisor.  How can I change it?
<dobey> qengho: aren't you an ubuntu dev?
<qengho> Er, hrm.  I don't have upload rights, if that's the same thing.
<qengho> I've been happy getting sponsors, so far.
<cjwatson> qengho: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<qengho> thx.
<dobey> yeah, you need to be a member of that
<dobey> (which i thought you were, but maybe you let it expire)
#launchpad 2013-10-09
<mada> Hello. I am attempting to copy binaries of working package to my ppa. When I do, it shows build failed. Inside it shows multiple statuses for each architecture. AMD64 has successful build, then another entry saying dependency wait. Why does this happen? Any guidance would be appreciated
<cjwatson> mada: Which PPA?
<mada_> my ppa is ChannelGrabber PPA
<cjwatson> mada_: And your Launchpad username?
<mada_> What purpose do you need my username for?
<cjwatson> mada_: Because if you want me to investigate your problem I need to look at the PPA
<cjwatson> mada_: And you haven't given me a link to it ...
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/~channelgrabber/+archive/ppa perhaps?
<mada_> Apologies. Yep that's correct. Package php5
<cjwatson> mada_: From what I can tell from the logs, you copied it once without binaries and once with binaries
<mada_> yep
<cjwatson> And the second entries correspond to the without-binaries copy
<cjwatson> It would appear that the package isn't buildable in your PPA alone, apparently due to lack of libgd-dev
<mada_> ah, i chose to delete the without binaries copy of the package, but you are saying the builds are still corresponding to that package?
<cjwatson> It's a bit weird that the builds from the without-binaries copy haven't been superseded, but it's harmless
<cjwatson> You could just leave it alone, since the binary packages are in fact published in your PPA
<cjwatson> Yes, it looks that way
<mada_> is there any way to delete those uneeded builds then?
<cjwatson> I don't think so, but they should stop showing up once the amd64 one builds
<cjwatson> I'll score it up so that that happens ASAP
<cjwatson> I mean, they'll still show up when you expand that package, but they'll stop showing on the summary +packages view
<mada_> awesome, thanks very much for your help and scoring it up
<cjwatson> Building now, which will presumably depwait, let's see
<cjwatson> Hm, so that's done but those now show as spurious failures
<mada_> yeah. So the package still shows as build failed even though there are working builds. Any ideas what I can do?
<cjwatson> I think this is a bug (arguably that the builds should never have been created, but also that this situation shouldn't be shown on +packages as failures when the published archive in fact has those binaries
<cjwatson> )
<cjwatson> I don't think there's anything you or I can do about it without code changes
<cjwatson> Would you file a bug about this on https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/ ?  I've looked and don't see an existing one describing this situation.
<cjwatson> Oh, wait
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/682692
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 682692 in Launchpad itself "Some PPAs have duplicated builds" [High,Triaged]
<cjwatson> I've left a comment mentioning this situation
<wgrant> Bug #527550 is also somewhat related
<ubot5> bug 527550 in Launchpad itself "CopyChecker._checkArchiveConflicts erroneously permits copies of sources with failed and unpublished builds" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527550
<wgrant> I think
<mada_> ok, thanks guys
<cjwatson> We could definitely do better with the build status summaries here
<wgrant> But the second copy should probably have been rejected because of the conflicting builds in the target, even if they were failed.
<cjwatson> Perhaps that's a separate bug independent of the copy bugs
<mada_> Are there any even temporary solutions to let me install this package from my ppa?
<mada_> for the time being
<cjwatson> mada_: None of these problems have the slightest effect on that; as I said earlier, the builds are already published in the channelgrabber PPA
<cjwatson> You should already be able to install them
<mada_> Ok, I see. Thank you again for your time
<cjwatson> no problem
<mada_> cjwatson: The package does not install successfully from my PPA. It says i have unmet dependencies and lists some packages which are also in the "built packages" list on the package on launchpad (so they should be included right?). It installs correctly from the original PPA
<cjwatson> mada_: Can I have an example "apt-get install" line?
<cjwatson> mada_: Reproduced with "apt-get install php5-cli".  apt doesn't always give the root cause immediately - you sometimes have to successively add packages it complains about as "not going to be installed" to the "apt-get install" line to persuade it to give you the real cause.
<cjwatson> mada_: In the case of php5-cli it's because it also requires libedit and php-json from the PPA you copied php5 from.
<cjwatson> mada_: There may well be more such (for example I expect that php-json in turn requires json-c)
<mada_> cjwatson: Thanks, I will go investigate
<saiarcot895> Could someone see if something is wrong with this build (I don't mean the build log error, but the build instance itself? https://launchpad.net/~saiarcot895/+archive/flightgear-edge/+build/5073843
<saiarcot895> That build occurred first on October 4, then twice on October 9, but I didn't ask for a rebuild
<dobey> what do you mean?
<dobey> looks fine to me
<saiarcot895> I published a new version of that package on October 3, and the build was shortly after attempted and failed. Then, this morning, that build occurred again and failed (as expected), but I didn't ask for a retry of that build. The same thing happened 3 hours back
<dobey> that's not what it says
<dobey> oh wait, was looking at the saucy build just now
<dobey> saiarcot895: it's because on precise the flightgear package build failed due to a missing dependency (which made it DEPWAIT), and when that dependency was finally satisfied today, it tried to rebuild
<dobey> that is normal and correct behavior
<dobey> but if you expect something to fail, you shouldn't upload it to a PPA. it's a limited, shared, public service, so introducing many rebuilds that you expect to fail will only cause the service to be less reliable for yourself and others
<TheLordOfTime> if I have two PPAs, a build-test PPA and a actual "For Use" PPA, and I've build-tested something in the build-test, can I safely copy the binaries over to the "For Use" PPA without rebuilding, or no?  Assuming the test-build PPA and the "For Use" PPA have the same dependencies and i'm not copying across releases of Ubuntu...
<TheLordOfTime> (this might need to be asked in an ubuntu-specific channel though...)
<dobey> TheLordOfTime: yes. but "build-test" PPAs are frowned upon. one should use sbuild to test builds locally, for example
<TheLordOfTime> dobey: i already did that, i have two sets of building: pbuilder locally, testbuild after that succeds
<TheLordOfTime> dobey: that's because i don't explicitly trust pbuilder, and in 99% of the time the builds are 100% working, the only time it breaks is if debian changes something that breaks things (then requiring me to fix it)
<TheLordOfTime> but thanks.
<dobey> and all PPAs are "for use" PPAs. there is no way to say "don't publish binaries to a real archive, and prevent users from adding this PPA"
<cjwatson> I think staging PPAs are a reasonable enough thing to use as long as you understand they're still public.  In particular they can be useful to avoid arch skew in widely-used archives.
<dobey> sure
<dobey> i think that's a fair bit different than the simple "test that stuff builds" usage though
<cjwatson> And if you copy binaries they aren't a waste of resources as long as you've made a reasonable effort to test-build first, as the user in question said.
<dobey> right, though it wasn't asked if it was a waste of resources; just if it was "safe" to do, and copying binaries to the same series in a different PPA is certainly safe, assuming that all the deps are met with the copy
<cjwatson> Indeed.
<cjwatson> The main objection to test builds on LP is that it's a waste of resources, though - so.
<dobey> right
<philsf> I'm having a little problem pushing to lp, but I'm not sure if it's a problem with my bzr config, or my lp profile. The error I'm getting is the same as: https://answers.launchpad.net/bzr/+question/190008 basically, bzr is not authenticating via ssh to lp. I already configured an RSA key in lp, but am getting a "permission denied (publickey)" error
<philsf> I followed the steps from http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/beta/en/mini-tutorial/index.html
<philsf> ssh -v philsf@bazaar.launchpad.net just cycles between my available (DSA and RSA) keys, there doesn't seem to be a (local) file permission error/mistake
<philsf> I just inserted a new ssh key in lp, and now it worked. I don't understand why it refused the first one, but it's good enough for me, for now.
#launchpad 2013-10-10
<ista> Does ubuntu ppa support http transfer?
<ista> while trying dput with configuration method = sftp, I meet Unable to connect to SSH host ppa.launchpad.net; EOF during negotiation
<wgrant> ista: You can only upload to a Launchpad PPA using SFTP or FTP.
<wgrant> If your network doesn't permit either of those protocols to ppa.launchpad.net, you'll need to find another network from which to upload your packages.
<ista> Uploading to my-ppa (via sftp to ppa.launchpad.net):
<ista>   babl_0.1.8-1.dsc: Permission denied (publickey).
<wgrant> ista: Ah, so you can connect over sftp, but your authentication setup isn't working.
<wgrant> you need to have your Launchpad username in dput.cf, and your SSH key uploaded to Launchpad.
<ista> but I have set my username
<wgrant> What is your Launchpad username?
<ista> kaelrenc
<wgrant> Your Launchpad account doesn't have any SSH keys associated.
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<ista> I'm sorry I don't remember that, thank you
<ista> After uploading .deb packages, an email noted that Rejected: Source/binary(i.e.mixed)uploads are not allowed. Is there a clear difference between Source and Binary?
<ista> dpkg-buildpackages -S OR dpkg-buildpackages -B?
<cjwatson> Yes, pretty much
<cjwatson> You must use -S for your uploads to Launchpad
<ista> What's the details?
<cjwatson> source uploads have "Architecture: source" in .changes and include a .dsc file and some other files referenced by it (original tarball, packaging)
<cjwatson> binary uploads have machine architectures or "all" in the Architecture field in .changes and include binary packages such as .debs
<cjwatson> mixed uploads are used in Debian but not in Ubuntu, and have some combination of both
<ista> But I only want to build binary for amd64,
<cjwatson> ista: You don't build the binary, Launchpad does (if you want it hosted on Launchpad)
<cjwatson> ista: If you only want Launchpad to build your package for amd64, then put "Architecture: amd64" in debian/control in place of "Architecture: any"
<cjwatson> But you still use dpkg-buildpackage -S
<cjwatson> Launchpad does not accept *any* binary uploads from any entity other than its own builders.
<ista> But why must run dpkg-buildpackages locally? It takes too much time
<cjwatson> dpkg-buildpackage -S only builds the source package; it's usually quick
<cjwatson> Unless the source package is gigantic
<ista> Ah, If I dont't want to make a local .deb file, then I can simply run dpkg-buildpackages -S?
<cjwatson> Yes
<cjwatson> But it's spelled dpkg-buildpackage not dpkg-buildpackages
<ista> sorry.
<ista> get it.
<ista> Another problem: launchpad.net sent build error
<ista> here is the log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/153368679/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.glib_2.39.0%2Bgit20131010-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<cjwatson> ista: That's an error in your packaging; missing Build-Depends: zlib1g-dev by the looks of it.
<cjwatson> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lz
<cjwatson> ista: There'll be several more.  Why not base your work on the existing glib2.0 source package in Ubuntu, rather than trying to reinvent the wheel?
<cjwatson> It's usually not a good plan to repackage things from scratch.
<ista> GLIB 2.36.0 or better is required. The latest version o
<ista> glib v2.32 on ubuntu 12.04
<cjwatson> ista: Sure, but why not simply backport the glib2.0 source package from raring or saucy?
<cjwatson> ista: It'll be about a hundred times easier than trying to redo all the work yourself and then somehow keeping it reasonably compatible and not destroying your system when you try to install it
<ista> use repositories of ubuntu raring?
<cjwatson> ista: You can start by just downloading the source from raring or saucy, tweaking the version (say, add a new changelog entry with ~ppa1 appended to the version number), and uploading that to your PPA
<cjwatson> It's possible that will fail but it will be a LOT easier to debug than hoping that dh_make will somehow duplicate the effort of many very experienced packagers over more than a decade
<cjwatson> (It won't :-) )
<ista> that should be much easier than build from scratch.
<ista> good idea, I will have a try.
<dsmythies> The revision date and time details seem to be based on the changelog entry and not on when the package import robot actually executed. Is there a way to determine when the import actually occurred and what upstream revision it imported?
<dsmythies> Reference 1: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/ubuntu-docs/saucy/revision/113
<dsmythies> Reference 2: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/ubuntu-docs/saucy  (where rev 113 actually appeared on or about October 4th, not September 16th)
<dsmythies> Reference 3: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/ubuntu-docs/saucy  (where, as best as I can determine, rev 113 above seems to be based on upstream rev 274, but should have been rev 275)
<cjwatson> You might need to ask #bzr for that
<dsmythies> Oh... O.K. I'll go there.
<bjf> is qastaging having issues? talking to it via the api just returns 403 errors
<philsf> hello, I published code for two projects in lp, but in my innocence I used (bzr) tags to identify release versions. what is the best practice to track those in lp? do I need to branch at each version?
#launchpad 2013-10-11
<bjf> wgrant, StevenK just fyi, qastaging is sad. i'm getting 403 errors talking to it via the api
<wgrant> bjf: Are you sure your OAuth token is valid?
<bjf> wgrant, pretty sure. i was using it just fine earlier today then it just stopped. also, i have another script that connects with login_anonymously and that is failing as well for same reason
<bjf> but i could be wrong
<wgrant> Ah, the icing is broken, so the WADL can't be retrieved.
<wgrant> Investigating.
<bjf> wgrant, no rush on my account, i'm heading to bed. just wanted to let someone know.
<wgrant> Ah, asuka OOMed during the last update
<wgrant> sigh
<czajkowski> aloha
<bjf> wgrant, qastaging still borked?
<wgrant> bjf: I've asked sysadmins to recover it. Hopefully will be fixed soon.
<bjf> wgrant, thanks
<shadeslayer> hiya, it seems like my git import is a bit screwed up, https://code.launchpad.net/~blue-shell/blue-shell/homerun-kicker is very different from http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=clones%2Fhomerun%2Fhein%2Fhomerun-kicker.git&a=shortlog&h=888aab0f096397f2faf9b14d03faeefdd7010c00
<shadeslayer> ahhh seems to be updating now
<psusi> the upstream parted bug tracker registered in launchpad is defunct... I fixed it to point to the new tracker, but the existing remote bug watches are now defunct... should they be cleaned up ( and could someone do that )?
<lifeless> psusi: I think you'll want to open a ticket for that
#launchpad 2013-10-12
<Q-FUNK> howdy! I need help with syncpackage. it keeps on asking for a keyring password.  for which keyring exactly?
<wgrant> Q-FUNK: If you're not running in a supported desktop environment, launchpadlib will use its own keyring.
<Q-FUNK> wgrant: I'm running this in an ubuntu+1 chroot. where would that keyring be then?
<Q-FUNK> wgrant: i.e. in which file is it stored?
<wgrant> Q-FUNK: It used to be ~/crypted_pass.cfg, I think, but I think python-keyring uses something less insane now.
<wgrant> It's possible it could live in ~/.cache/launchpadlib nowdays
<Q-FUNK> .launchpadlib/api.launchpad.net/cache/ seems to exist, but it's empty.
<wgrant> There's no credentials dirs anywhere under ~/.launchpad?
<wgrant> Er, ~/.launchpadlib
<Q-FUNK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6226709/
<Q-FUNK> wgrant: inputing a (presumably new) password upon getting the prompt doesn't help.
<wgrant> Q-FUNK: And there's no ~/.cache/launchpadlib or ~/.config/launchpadlib?
<Q-FUNK> wgrant: none.
<wgrant> Oh, syncpackage, missed that
<wgrant> It uses its own ubuntutools keyring, I suspect
<wgrant> Or something
<Q-FUNK> it uses launchpadlib, that much is clear.
<wgrant> Right, but IIRC it overrides the keyring defaults.
<Q-FUNK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6226729/
<wgrant> Q-FUNK: Aha, looks like it might have moved to ~/.local/share/python_keyring/crypted_pass.cfg
<Q-FUNK> wgrant: is that documented anywhere?  it would be useful, in case someone needs to reset their password. :)
<wgrant> I don't think so. python-keyring keeps moving it :/
<Q-FUNK> right. so deleting ~/.local/share/python_keyring/crypted_pass.cfg and setting a new one finally worked.
#launchpad 2013-10-13
<MoonMaker> Hi all!
<MoonMaker> Maybe anyone has a hint for me. How I can make out in a control file special version dependencies. E.g. use gcc-4.5 for precise and gcc >= 4.1 for all other. Is this possible or does I have to create for every version a recipe?
<cjwatson> You'll need separate packaging branches for different releases
<cjwatson> If you use bzr effectively to merge changes across then it shouldn't be too arduous
<MoonMaker> https://code.launchpad.net/~oscam/+recipe/oscam-daily-others
<MoonMaker> here you can see it... precise cannot be build, which depends only on a gcc bug in precise. So I have to use gcc 4.5 for this version.
<cjwatson> MoonMaker: Sure.  I can't think of a way to do that without a separate branch/recipe.
#launchpad 2014-10-06
<bookwar> hi, everyone, when we use launchpad as openid provider, for each user it produces authorization link 'https://login.launchpad.net/+id/<some_hash>' Is it possible to get this link for a particular user via certain API call?
<tsimpson> bookwar: you can get it from the HTML of https://launchpad.net/~user or from the XML returned from the same URL but with the 'Accept: application/xrds+xml' header set
<bookwar> tsimpson: thanks, found it
<dobey> tsimpson, bookwar: or you can use the API for login.ubuntu.com instead
<dobey> http://canonical-identity-provider.readthedocs.org/en/latest/resources/account.html
<dobey> hrmm, that page only documents how to create a new account
<dobey> but i think if you do an OAuth-signed GET to /api/v2/accounts it will return the account info
<bookwar> dobey: good to know, i'll take a look
<dobey> the "login.launchpad.net" domain is deprecated, so you should move to using "login.ubuntu.com" anywhere you use it in your code
<dobey> bookwar: why do you need to get the openid url via the API anyway?
<bookwar> dobey: we use launchpad open-id for gerrit authentification
<bookwar> and i need a way to create bunch of users and setup their groups before they log in for the first time
<bookwar> so i am looking for a way to create gerrit user with openid authentification via script
<dobey> bookwar: ok. then the create method on that API should be what you need
<bookwar> yes, should be something like that
#launchpad 2014-10-07
<spydon> We are using launchpad as an OpenID provider for our gerrit instance, but now it seems like launchpads server clock has drifter 47 seconds and we can't login anymore :/
<spydon> drifted*
<spydon> We are synchronising against pool.ntp.org
<cjwatson> spydon: Looks more like several minutes from here ... I've asked our sysadmins to take a look, thanks
<spydon> cjwatson: thanks a lot :)
<wgrant> spydon: Where exactly are you seeing the bad time?
<cjwatson> (Turns out I was using a test case that I'd forgotten was a static page for performance reasons, so Date wasn't current)
<wgrant> Squid's main purpose in life is to confuse people, after all.
<spydon> Sorry guys! It was our clock that was off, our ntp config was bad.
<cjwatson> spydon: Ah.  Thanks for following up.
<rozzin> I'm trying to figure out how to come up with proper per-author attribution for translations that are done in Launchpad.
<rozzin> I've been doing that for translations done outside of Launchpad; it looks like Launchpad won't do it automatically if I let it merge the translations into my project's po files;
<rozzin> and, if I export the translations from Launchpad as po files, none of the per-translation attribution comes out in that (aside fom "Last-Translator").
<rozzin> I see I can view a listing of all of the translations that a given Launchpad user has submitted; trying to figure out whether that's useful....
<rozzin> If I get the list of translators and the list of submissions from each user via some sort of API, in a form that a script can process, then maybe I can write a script to figure out who wrote what part of each po file, split the changes into separate per-author changesets, and commit individual changes to bzr with correct authorship info.
<rozzin> Thoughts?
<dobey> you should be able to get info about translations on launchpad through the api, yes
<rozzin> dobey: can you point me to some relevant documentation?
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html
<dobey> python-launchpadlib if you want to write a python 2.x script
<tgm4883> I want to say that in the past I've needed someone to come and clear out a PPA of old cruft due to superseded builds not getting deleted, but I can't find any of the info on that and it appears that the repo size is larger than 100%   https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/ubuntu/0.28/+packages
<rozzin> dobey: Thanks.
<wgrant> tgm4883: There are only around 10 crufty binaries there (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NBS), and they're small. Your packages just product a lot of large binaries.
<tgm4883> Well that is true too, but I thought our other ppa's were smaller
<wgrant> tgm4883: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8517741/ is the cruft; you can remove it yourself by tracking down the sources with those versions on +delete-packages.
<tgm4883> wgrant: I'm on my phone right now, but I can check later. Is the size limitation off now? I noticed we are over the limit
<wgrant> tgm4883: The limitation is still in place, but internal binary uploads won't be rejected because of the quota.
<wgrant> Only source uploads are.
<wgrant> If you need more space, ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion.
<tgm4883> Ah
<tgm4883> Does that mean ppa to ppa copies won't get blocked?
<wgrant> tgm4883: Shhhh.
#launchpad 2014-10-08
<io2> sorry to disturb, but after changing my email (and confirming it), I can no longer log into launchpad / ubuntu one. Anybody around to help?
<io2> weird, old email address works
<io2> oh, how stupid of me, forgot totally about the ubuntu one separate id confirmation :)
<io2> solved!
<__marco> hello, I added a new email to my launchpad account but every time I send an email from that address I get an error: the command is not signed with an openpgp key
<__marco> before I did not need to sign the message
<__marco> why I get that error?
<geser> are you trying to manipulate bugs through the email interface or only add comments?
<__marco> I am trying to manipulate bugs
<geser> then you need to sign the message and AFAIK it was always so
<__marco> geser: Launchpad verifies incoming email by looking for a GNU Privacy Guard (GPG) signature by the sender, or a DKIM signature by a trusted sender domain, such as GMail
<__marco> geser: this is what exactly happened
<__marco> I switched from a gmail account
<teward> are PPAs i386/amd64 only, or has that changed?
<cjwatson> teward: by default; other architectures can be supported via emulation to some extent, but only on request
<cjwatson> (since lots of stuff fails that way and it's not worth the resources or confusion when it isn't actually needed)
<teward> cjwatson: typically it's just i386/amd64 though?
<cjwatson> most PPAs just have the default setup, yes
<teward> cjwatson: and I assume the other architectures being requested are looked at on a case by case basis?
<cjwatson> yes
<teward> (i.e. not always approved)
<cjwatson> it would depend on things like load yes
<cjwatson> our capacity has improved recently
<cjwatson> it won't really be ideal until we have native virtualisation for the non-x86 architectures though
<teward> right
<teward> cjwatson: i'm maybe blind here, but you or someon on the LP team with regard to PPAs is better qualified to answer - http://askubuntu.com/questions/533789/repackaging-deb-with-an-alternate-target - looks like they want to use a PPA for something, but IDK whether PPA(s) are capable of that
<teward> (sorry for a 30 minute lagtime between pings)
<cjwatson> teward: ok your response is way off base I'm afraid
<cjwatson> I'll answer
<teward> cjwatson: i deleted it
<teward> cjwatson: i misunderstood their question :0
<teward> cjwatson: hence the ping
<teward> :)
<dobey> huh
<teward> cjwatson: to that end, I"m not sure they were precise enough with what they were trying to do, in their initial question.
<teward> (hence confusion)
<dobey> doesn't matter because it's not doable (and really, shouldn't be done)
<cjwatson> Nonsense
<dobey> you can upload binary packages to a PPA?
<teward> oop i started an argument, i think i'll just go back to beating the nginx packages with a stick :)
<cjwatson> Perfectly doable, it's just a cross-compiler
<cjwatson> That's not what's being requested!
<dobey> oh, well now it's more clear after the dits
<dobey> edits
<dobey> it just said "additional builds of binutils for other architectures" before
 * dobey goes back to bashing his brains against online-accounts code
<cjwatson> I posted an answer
<teward> dobey: that's what confused me, initially
<teward> dobey: it DOES help when people actually say what they mean, rather than be ambiguous :)
<dobey> yeah, my first reading made me think he wanted to repack x86-64 builds as ia64 binaries
<teward> dobey: that's what i had thought as well
#launchpad 2014-10-09
<Jeffrey_f> question on merging?
<Jeffrey_f> nevermind -
<pabs3> can anyone tell me why I can't get python-launchpadlib to use a custom cert bundle? (this is on a machine without any CAs enabled) https://paste.debian.net/plainh/427cf8f7
<pabs3> hmm, seems python-launchpadlib is getting a different set of certs than openssl s_client -showcerts -connect api.launchpad.net:443 -servername api.launchpad.net
<pabs3> python-launchpadlib works with /usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla/Go_Daddy_Class_2_CA.crt (SHA1 based) but openssl s_client gets a SHA256 based godaddy cert
<mpt> “Also affects: notify-osd (Arch Linux)”
<mpt> Yes, that will get the bug fixed :-]
#launchpad 2014-10-10
<Jeffrey_f> question on po files........Anyone?
<wgrant> Jeffrey_f: Ask your question and somebody will answer if they know.
<Jeffrey_f> Just getting started in fixing bugs.  there are po files, do those get edited directly or are they later generated from pot files?  Trying to get things straight
<wgrant> That's more of a gettext question than a Launchpad question.
<wgrant> but the POT is usually automatically generated from the code.
<wgrant> POs are then filled in by translators (though in Launchpad that's done through the web UI, rather than on the PO directly).
<Jeffrey_f> The error I am fixing is present in all the po's and one pot.
<wgrant> After changing the POT, if you're managing translations outside Launchpad you'd use gettext's msgmerge to update the PO to include only the strings that are in the new POT. Launchpad does that for you automatically.
<wgrant> But if the msgid has changed, then all the POs will need to have the string retranslated.
<wgrant> Because it appears to be a new string.
<Jeffrey_f> so, as you said, the po are automagically regen'd?
<wgrant> If they're generated by Launchpad, yes.
<wgrant> But they will not have translations for any modified strings.
<Jeffrey_f> Code base is launchpad
<Jeffrey_f> I think
<wgrant> Does the project use Launchpad for translations, though?
<Jeffrey_f> is ON launchpad, I meant
<Jeffrey_f> how would I find that out?
<wgrant> You should talk to the project maintainers.
<wgrant> It depends on how they manage things.
<wgrant> They may have processes for fixing translations, etc.
<Jeffrey_f> see, on one, I changed all the po's, they didn't mind that......yet another asked me to revert the po's only, keeping he pot changed
<Jeffrey_f> ok.  I'll ask then
<wgrant> Right, it totally depends on the project.
<Jeffrey_f> ok.....off to find someone to ask.  Thanks!
<Jeffrey_f> So, I guess when a branch is merged it is effectively removed from my branches?
<dobey> the status is changed to "Merged" and "merged" status is hidden by default in the web view list of branches
<dobey> depending on how it is merged exactly
<Jeffrey_f> ok.  Thanks (an hour later). Thank for the help
 * mpt notices bug 737943 for the first time
<ubot5> bug 737943 in Launchpad itself "Text in initial bug mail references wrong package" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737943
<mark06> is github supported as external bug tracker? can I add a bug tracker from github's repo to launchpad?
<mgz> mark06: no, but you can always link from description or a comment
<cjwatson> I believe you can add individual trackers on github
<cjwatson> e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/annis-github
<cjwatson> (possibly wrong, I haven't actually checked whether that's working)
<cjwatson> mm, doesn't seem to have any watches
<mark06> I searched for github when setting the bug tracker to a registered one, and several matches were returned, how is that possible?
<mark06> hmm, I just need to select sourceforge here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/+newbugtracker
<mgz> I'd be surprised if that worked, but maybe
<mark06> does this look right? https://bugs.launchpad.net/sparkle
<mark06> how can I know that the bug tracker is working for sparkle project
<mark06> hmm, there should be a list of bug watches, right? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/mozilla-bugs
<mark06> well, thanks anyway
#launchpad 2014-10-12
<ScottK> I'm getting bug mail today on Bug 1380250, but when I go to LP, it claims it doesn't exist.  Is it marked private and I don't have access (if so, why do I get mail)?  Color me confused.
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1380250 could not be found
#launchpad 2015-10-05
<benjaoming> cjwatson: thanks so much for reading through logs and making amendments!! It makes sense that it's possible to re-enable an older build. The functionality might be a bit shaky (I'm getting "Launchpad internal error" emails) -- it managed to bring back the Trusty and Wily builds, but Vivid and Precise won't.
<cjwatson> benjaoming: Did you copy with binaries?
<cjwatson> You must, if they've already been built.
<benjaoming> cjwatson: yes, I did the copy without rebuilding "copy binaries". No error details in the emails, just that it was logged with id OOPS-xxx
<ubot5`> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-xxx
<benjaoming> Oh nifty, OOPS-751482087c16996db75e22ed71fb49dc
<ubot5`> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-751482087c16996db75e22ed71fb49dc
<cjwatson> Curious, not on oops.c.c.  Let's see
<cjwatson> (waiting for sysadmin to see what's up with the oops queue)
<cjwatson> benjaoming: Oh, hah - you've run into https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1475358, probably due to doing several copies around the same time
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1475358 in Launchpad itself "Package diffs should be unique by from_source/to_source but aren't" [Critical,Triaged]
<cjwatson> Which is relatively high in my stack of browser tabs that I intend to do something about ...
<benjaoming> cjwatson: yes precisely that :) my first attempt was to copy for all 4 dists at the same time.
<cjwatson> Right, one at a time would have been fine, but unfortunately you're now stuck until we fix that bug, unless you reupload with a slightly incremented version number
<benjaoming> cjwatson: I can live with the slight incrementation of the version numbers :) thanks for the solution!!
<cjwatson> Definitely want to fix that one soon, as it's a data integrity problem.
#launchpad 2015-10-07
<dobey> how does one copy packages from ubuntu archive into a ppa, on launchpad web site? or does one need to use some cli tool?
<sidi> Hitting an issue with a slightly weird package which I suspect might be LP specific. I need one of my packages to have a file in /usr/local/bin/ (can explain why if necessary). I'm currently adding the file to my *install files, overriding dh_usrlocal so it doesn't complain, and dh_gencontrol is failing my package because I have files in /usr/local (build log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/220540588/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.libpreload-logger_0.23_BUI
<sidi> LDING.txt.gz). Works fine on my machine with debuild so not sure why LP refuses it (other than files in /usr/local being very very bad)
<sidi> hm, silly IRC client... https://launchpadlibrarian.net/220540588/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.libpreload-logger_0.23_BUILDING.txt.gz
<dobey> why do you need that in /usr/local/bin?
<sidi> dobey, i'm using a library for data collection on ubuntu systems (part of a scientific study), that library is incompatible with internals of Chrome's NativeClient and seccomp2 sandboxes (for a lot of reasons, some of which we haven't figured out yet). I'm adding a /usr/local/bin/chromium-browser script that turns the library off and then calls the real chromium
<sidi> we can provide support to study participants if that doesn't work for them, but I need to start that study before the end of the week or I'm losing some of my funding, so I don't have time to do things the proper way
<sidi> and running my own chromium-browser package means lots more admin work since it's a package that is often updated, with the risk that participants update their packages before I get to update my own PPA package, go back to the real chromium and end up with a browser that doesn't work any more
<dobey> i don't know why launchpad builder gives you an error if sbuild works fine locally (you did build with sbuild locally, right?), as i don't know enough about the builder configuration to answer
<sidi> it does work locally with "debuild"
<sidi> cjwatson, i'm curious if you know the way out of that one... ^ (TLDR: need a file installed in /usr/local but LP specifically refuses to build packages with files in there)
<cjwatson> dobey: it's not discoverable, but you can do it from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+copy-packages
<cjwatson> sidi: NO_PKG_MANGLE=1 dh_builddeb, although that will have some other effects like suppressing changelog stripping and png optimisation
<cjwatson> sidi: you would be able to reproduce it locally if pkgbinarymangler were in your chroot
<cjwatson> sidi: there's another approach though, you could install /usr/bin/chromium-browser and use dpkg-divert in your maintainer scripts to divert the real one aside - a little harder to get right but not by very much, and more reliable in the face of things like different PATH ordering
<sidi> cjwatson, i am totally positive that i didnt understand your last suggestion
<cjwatson> sidi: https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ap-pkg-diversions.html
<cjwatson> I appreciate you're in a rush, just it may be worth knowing of better approaches
<sidi> ok, that sounds like the proper way to do things, i'm actually pleased there is a mechanism for it
<sidi> but let me try the "easy" way first, though
<sidi> cjwatson, are you saying I should change my rules to override the dh_builddeb step and make sure NO_PKG_MANGLE is set to 1, or I should locally build packages this way and then upload binary packages?
<cjwatson> sidi: Launchpad will never accept binary package uploads
<cjwatson> sidi: so I mean the former
<sidi> Alright, let me try that
<dobey> you could just "export NO_PKG_MANGLE=1" in debian/rules i guess, no?
<cjwatson> you could, but I wouldn't.
<cjwatson> better to be narrow.
<cjwatson> that variable does things to other stages as well.
<cjwatson> (notably dh_strip / debugging symbols)
<dobey> oh
<sidi> i'm sometimes genuinely amazed by the amount of knowledge you have of debian packaging...
<sidi> I must've done something stupid, but https://launchpadlibrarian.net/220563791/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.libpreload-logger_0.25_BUILDING.txt.gz is what I get with NO_PKG_MANGLE=1
<sidi> "dpkg-deb: error: failed to open package info file `debian/libpreload-logger1/DEBIAN/control' for reading: No such file or directory"
<sidi> Do I need to manually move my control files in my install step?
<cjwatson> sidi: wuh what
<cjwatson> sidi: I'll look in a bit, you have a disastrously broken rules file somehow
<cjwatson> dh_builddeb being called waaaaaay too early
<cjwatson> sidi: override_dh_builddeb not override dh_builddeb
<cjwatson> underscore not space
<cjwatson> if you ever find yourself having to muck about in .../DEBIAN/ directly during a build then you have done something wrong :-)
<sidi> oh god did I do that again?
<sidi> cjwatson, i sincerely apologise, i'm not exactly sober at this time of day
<sidi> cjwatson, seems it's working properly
<sidi> thank you for being up this late :-)
<cjwatson> sidi: cool cool
#launchpad 2015-10-08
<Laney> In [15]: len(lp.distributions['ubuntu'].main_archive.getUploadersForPackage(source_package_name='linux'))
<Laney> Out[15]: 0
<Laney> what did I do wrong?
<Laney> or is that method for PPU only?
<Laney> Seems so
<wgrant> Right, that's direct PPU only.
<Laney> Is there one for all direct permissions?
<wgrant> What do you mean?
<Laney> All archive permissions that apply to a given source package
<wgrant> There's no direct way to calculate that.
<wgrant> What are you trying to do?
<Laney> I could query the component and packagesets and PPU separately
<wgrant> The correct way to verify permissions is to use checkUpload.
<wgrant> But that doesn't let you list them.
<Laney> I need to list them, it's for the sponsor queue
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> You'll need to identify packageset and component permissions separately, in that case.
<Laney> Ta
<suro-patz> Hello folks! Need some help in merging two accounts
<wgrant> suro-patz: Hi, can you explain your situation?
<suro-patz> wgrant: on launchpad my ID is suro-patz, and I have been using the same for long
<suro-patz> yday during one of my patch submission to gerrit(openstack-review), it started picking up my launchpad id as suro-0
<suro-patz> which I had used long back
<suro-patz> both the id's have same primary email
<suro-patz> now I am trying to log-in using suro-patz and want to merge suro-0 to it
<suro-patz> but I am always getting logged in as suro-0
<suro-patz> basically, I want to merge two of my launchpad-ids with same primary-email, to do that I want to log in as the primary-launchpad-id
<suro-patz> which I am not able to
<suro-patz> wgrant: ^^
<wgrant> suro-patz: ~suro-0 was only created in March, so I'm not sure it's the account you used a long time ago.
<wgrant> They don't have the same email email address, and they have different login.ubuntu.com accounts -- if you log in with the gmail address I'd expect you to get into ~suro-patz
<suro-patz> wgrant: Trying ...
<suro-patz> wgrant: Worked … thanks for correctin!
<wgrant> suro-patz: Great, let me know if you run into anything else.
#launchpad 2015-10-09
<gema> hey, I have a quick question, are there any python bindings to help downloading the pub key for a launchpad user? (something like ssh-import-id but without importing)
<gema> or failing that, please point me in the right direction for the launchpad rest api
<gema> thanks
<gema> oh, found launchpadlib
<rbasak> gema: looks like you just need to fetch eg. https://launchpad.net/~racb/+sshkeys
<rbasak> No need for launchpadlib. requests would do.
<gema> rbasak: thanks, that is so much simpler indeed :D
<Kunda> does launchpad have a status image ?
<Kunda> http://docs.travis-ci.com/user/status-images/
<Kunda> if not, is there a remote way to monitor the status of builds ?
<dobey> launchpad doesn't provide generally available CI, but there is an icon shown on the PPA's packages view page, next to each architcture build
<dobey> i think you can get status via the API too, if necessary
#launchpad 2015-10-10
<ando> Hello guys!
<ando> I get error's httpError404 and httpError403 when I try to update my system.
<ando> I'm not sure if the package isn't available anymore or the problem is on my sources.list
<ando> How can I check on which side the problem is?
<ando> here's the message:
<ando> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tiheum/equinox/ubuntu/dists/jessie/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<ando> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tiheum/equinox/ubuntu/dists/jessie/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<ando> W: Failed to fetch http://people.debian.org/~sgran/debian/dists/sarge/main/binary-amd64/Packages  HttpError403
<ando> W: Failed to fetch http://people.debian.org/~sgran/debian/dists/sarge/main/binary-i386/Packages  HttpError403
<ando> Oh yeah, I'm on debian jessie
<wgrant> ando: Your sources.list is wrong; Launchpad PPAs don't support Debian.
<wgrant> So that URL could never havve worked.
<ando> alright ...
<ando> Thanks for you time wgrant!
<ando> your*
#launchpad 2015-10-11
<mapreri> so, looks like in gmail it's possible to filter by header.  by writing an external script http://webapps.stackexchange.com/questions/5719/is-it-possible-to-create-a-gmail-filter-that-works-on-headers-other-than-from-t/73544#73544
<mapreri> nice google.
<wgrant> git.launchpad.net offline for 30 minutes for an upgrade | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: git.launchpad.net offline for 30 minutes for an upgrade | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
#launchpad 2016-10-10
<dadio> cjwatson: fyi - I fixed it by removing the parent in the .bzr/brache/branche.conf... Thanks again for the help.
<gpo> Hello. I'm trying to import a Git repo but the import fails with "Unknown extra fields in <Commit 7e4f439ccaf898edee560fd7351b7dabdc14ae3a>: ['gpgsig']"
<gpo> Does anybody know if there's a fix for that?
<cjwatson> gpo: No, that's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bzr-git/+bug/1084403.  I'm in the middle of implementing direct git-to-git imports at the moment, which will avoid the problem.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1084403 in bzr-git (Ubuntu) "no support for gpgsig tags" [High,Triaged]
<gpo> Thank you cjwatson, glad to hear that somebody is working on it.
<cjwatson> gpo: (https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1469459)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1469459 in Launchpad itself "import external code into a LP git repo (natively)" [High,In progress]
<gpo> Excellent, thank you! :)
<cjwatson> gpo: I'm guessing you aren't particularly wedded to having it turn up as bzr, and that you mainly want to be able to use recipes or similar?
<gpo> cjwatson: Not sure what you mean by having it turn up as bzr, but yes, I do want to import a GH repo for use in a recipe.
<cjwatson> Well, your current import is a git-to-bzr one since that's all we support at the moment :-)
<cjwatson> Anyway, yeah, should have git-to-git working in no more than a few weeks at the current rate of progress.
<cjwatson> (He says, padding his estimates.)
<gpo> Wish you success, cjwatson. I'm sure this will make people's lives much easier.
#launchpad 2016-10-11
<om26er> Hi! I can't delete this snap https://launchpad.net/~om26er/+snap/crossbar Help ?
<om26er> I get:
<om26er> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/cSbpeE2F/
<om26er> cjwatson: can you force delete that https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/+snap/crossbar ?
<wgrant> om26er: That's https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1607366. Is it particularly important that it be deleted now?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1607366 in Launchpad itself "IntegrityError while attempting to remove a snap package with builds" [Undecided,New]
<om26er> wgrant: not really but its itching :)
<cjwatson> "Force delete" isn't really a thing.  Deleting it would just involve fixing that bug so that you can delete it.
<om26er> ack
#launchpad 2016-10-12
<CoderEurope> This page needs updating - I am happy to help do this , but I dont know how to logon to change anything : https://help.launchpad.net/Teams/Joining
<CoderEurope> No-one here.
<CoderEurope> leaves.
<clivejo> hi, does dput'ing to the alias ubuntu support sftp?
<wgrant> (handling in #kubuntu-devel)
#launchpad 2016-10-13
<rleigh> Hi folks.  Could anyone point me to where to go for support for problems with a launchpad account?  The webform I filled in a few times over the last year or so seems to have gone into the void!
<cjwatson> rleigh: Do you recall which form you filled in?
<cjwatson> rleigh: And what kind of problem?  (I ask because it might affect the answer.)
<rleigh> cjwatson: I was trying to find the form on the website again for reference but I can't find it.
<rleigh> I think it was linked from https://login.launchpad.net/+login but I might be misremembering.
<rleigh> Basically, the problem is that my account (rleigh) still requires rleigh@debian.org as the address even though I'm no longer a DD and I changed the account email to rleigh@codelibre.net.  I don't see any way of fixing this myself once logged in.
<axino> rleigh: if you go to https://login.launchpad.net/ you have a "manage my email addresses" link
<rleigh> axino: Ah, great thanks.  I didn't realise that the launchpad preferences were completely separate from this.
<axino> rleigh: I _think_ this will do what you want but I'm not 100% sure
<wgrant> axino is correct.
<wgrant> login.launchpad.net used to be part of launchpad.net and share a database, but then SSO got split out but the old domain stayed mostly to thoroughly confuse users.
<wgrant> login.launchpad.net now == login.ubuntu.com, which is a totally separate service from LP
<rleigh> Awesome, thanks.  I can now log in with my actual email address.
#launchpad 2016-10-14
<ePierre> Hi!
<ePierre> I'm having troubles using launchpadlib
<ePierre> I don't have any token in ~/.launchpadlib/api.launchpad.net/cache/
<ePierre> When I do this:
<ePierre> lp = Launchpad.login_with('my-script', 'production')
<ePierre> and then try to retrieve some data, I have the following crash
<wgrant> ePierre: launchpadlib hasn't stored tokens in ~/.launchpadlib for many years. Nowadays it'll use your desktop keyring (eg. gnome-keyring) if you're running from within a DE.
<ePierre>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/launchpadlib/launchpad.py", line 125, in _bad_oauth_token
<ePierre>     (content.startswith("Expired token")
<ePierre> wgrant, oh.... it's strange because everytime I launch my script, a file is generated in this directory
<wgrant> ePierre: It's a cache of resources from the API, not of credentials.
<ePierre> wgrant, and the script was working fine on my colleague's computer until he removed those files
<ePierre> wgrant, ok
<ePierre> wgrant, if I try to use lp = Launchpad.login_with('my-script'), it works, which means the staging version seems ok
<ePierre> but not the production...
<wgrant> ePierre: Are you using GNOME or a derivative? Which version of python3-launchpadlib is installed?
<ePierre> wgrant, Unity 7 (LTS 16.04)
<ePierre> wgrant, and I'm using 1.10.3-3 of python3-launchpadlib
<wgrant> ePierre: OK. Open up seahorse and find the api.launchpad.net entry under Passwords > Login.
<wgrant> Delete it and rerun your launchpadlib script, and it should prompt you to reauthorise your machine.
<ePierre> wgrant, yes, it works... but then it crashes once I authorize it:
<ePierre>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/launchpadlib/credentials.py", line 251, in from_string
<ePierre>     key = params['oauth_token']
<ePierre> KeyError: 'oauth_token'
<wgrant> ePierre: That looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpadlib/+bug/1471927. The Python 3 port of launchpadlib is quite immature.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1471927 in launchpadlib "AccessToken.from_string() crashes on python3" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<wgrant> It's fixed in 16.10, *or* you can use Python 2 launchpadlib to acquire the token, and then the Python 3 one should be able to use it fine.
<wgrant> Or you can hack launchpadlib/credentials.py with the diff from https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/launchpadlib/fix-1471927/+merge/264480
<ePierre> wgrant, indeed it looks like this bug
<ePierre> wgrant, thanks for your help! I could generate the token with python2
<wgrant> ePierre: Great. Let me know if you run into anything else.
<ePierre> wgrant, will do! Thanks :)
<ePierre> wgrant, just out of curiosty, the bug you pointed to will not be backported to 16.04?
<smoser> as i wait for 'git push' to push like 50M of data...
<smoser> is there a way to have launchpad "fork" a git repo for me ?
<smoser> ie:
<smoser> git clone git://git.launchpad.net/~usd-import-team/ubuntu/+source/isc-dhcp
<smoser> git remote add smoser git+ssh://smoser@git.launchpad.net/~smoser/ubuntu/+source/isc-dhcp
<smoser> git push smoser
<smoser> that pushed 52M up that launchpad already had.
<smoser> this was i think magically handled by bzr stacked branches or something in bzr
<cjwatson> smoser: It works if the first repository is the default for its target, but you can't do that for package repositories yet
<cjwatson> so not yet for package repositories, but it generally works automatically for project repos
<cjwatson> we might add an explicit fork action at some point
<smoser> ok thanks.
<smoser> i probably would have been to  lazy to go to a web page to push the fork button anyway
<smoser> but ... if some automation did it for me i'd be happy
<cjwatson> the current behaviour is as follows: if there's a default repository for the target, then we clone from that; if you're pushing a new named repository and you already have an owner-target default (e.g. ~smoser/ubuntu/+source/isc-dhcp as opposed to ~smoser/ubuntu/+source/isc-dhcp/+git/embargoed-security-stuff-that-must-not-leak) then we clone from that; otherwise we initialise a new repository
#launchpad 2017-10-09
<tjaalton> hi, could someone add s390x builder to ppa:canonical-x/x-staging?
#launchpad 2017-10-10
<caraka> bit of a noob question:  In Build-Depends, is it possible to get away with something like Build-Depends: foo | true,   so that foo is only required as a build dependency if that release actually has the foo package?
<caraka> I want to take advantage of some new stuff in Artful that isn't available in Zesty or earlier
<caraka> To answer my own question:   Build-Depends: libqt5charts5-dev | wget, does just fine where qtcharts exists in >= Buster/Sid/Artful but not in <= Stretch/Zesty
<cjwatson> caraka: I normally use base-files on the right-hand side, but yes, that sort of trick works
<cjwatson> (This sort of thing is inevitably typo-sensitive on the left-hand side, though)
<caraka> interesting cjwatson, thanks. I just picked something random that I knew had low overhead. Any base file makes more sense though.  :D
#launchpad 2017-10-11
<axino> https://launchpad.net/suave looks spam-ish ?
<cjwatson> axino: Yep - will deal with it, thanks
<cjwatson> (gone)
<brain0> morning
<brain0> I wanted to post something on launchpad, so I made a Ubuntu one account and tried to log in
<brain0> when I click "log in" on launchpad, I get to the page with the "Yes, log me in" button
<brain0> when I click it, I only get an error page
<brain0> "Oops!  Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience. " This has been happening for weeks
<wxl> brain0: have you ever been able to login?
<brain0> no
<brain0> this happened after registration and has been happening ever since
<wxl> have you tried clearing your cache?
<wxl> cookies, etc.
<brain0> I did not. If you think that might have any effect ...
<wxl> yes
<rbasak> You could use Incognito mode for a quick diagnosis
<wxl> i find that doesn't always work well
<wxl> but yes
<wxl> it's also possible add-ons/extensions could be an issue
<brain0> just tried a clean browser profile
<brain0> and tried disabling ublock origin
<brain0> with no changes
<brain0> ublock actually doesn't block anything on launchpad
<rbasak> I'd try the Launchpad team in the morning (UTC).
<cjwatson> brain0: Can you please give us the OOPS ID?
<brain0> there
<cjwatson> cookies/add-ons etc. are almost certainly irrelevant
<brain0> there's a new one each time
<cjwatson> brain0: I know
<cjwatson> brain0: Any one is fine
<brain0> (Error ID: OOPS-1114c6652631471e231b5c256b3b22b0)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-1114c6652631471e231b5c256b3b22b0
<cjwatson> Thanks
<cjwatson> brain0: You're a victim of https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1607242.  I've asked a sysadmin to do the necessary fix, although there's nobody on duty right now so it may take a while
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1607242 in Launchpad itself "Logging into a placeholder person OOPSes if email address already on another person" [Critical,Triaged]
<brain0> wait, there a launchpad account associated with my email?
<cjwatson> brain0: We imported some comments that you made in some Bugzilla somewhere, apparently
<cjwatson> That causes a placeholder record to be created that's sort of a bit like an account
<cjwatson> But not a real one that somebody can log into
<cjwatson> s/Bugzilla/bug tracker/
<wxl> sounds like there's a workaround that a sysadmin can implement if i read that correctly, right, cjwatson ?
<cjwatson> It's already in progress
<cjwatson> You can stop being our first-line support firewall now :)
<wxl> :(
<cjwatson> (I mean, thanks, it's always better for people to get a response than none at all.  But for future reference an OOPS on account creation is nearly always that bug)
<cjwatson> brain0: Right, try again now
<brain0> that was quick
<brain0> okay, that looks better
<brain0> thanks a lot
<cjwatson> np
<cjwatson> sorry for the inconvenience
 * cjwatson realises they sound just like the LP error page ...
<brain0> thanks again, gtg
#launchpad 2017-10-12
<jeremy31> more spammers https://launchpad.net/~pandorad56s  https://launchpad.net/~pandorad56 on https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
#launchpad 2017-10-13
<nacc> cjwatson: so i was thinking of adding some default `git ubuntu remote add` aliases for debian and upstream, but it would appear both are already LP usernames. They seem pretty generic and the former is not actually related to debian, afaict?
<nacc> cjwatson: do you think they should be reserved in LP (those names, that is)
<cjwatson> nacc: probably a bit late ...
<cjwatson> could also possibly consider coming up with a single fixed alias for the user's own contributor repository rather than using their username
<cjwatson> I mean "origin" is also not reserved
<andreas> hi there. A user added an attachment to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1722831 see last comment, but I get a 404 when I click on it. Any ideas?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1722831 in samba (Ubuntu) "package samba 2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.11 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<wgrant> andreas: Hm, that filename has a newline in it, which we apparently don't like very much.
<andreas> interesting
<wgrant> andreas: https://api.launchpad.net/devel/bugs/1722831/+attachment/4968550/data should work
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1722831 in samba (Ubuntu) "package samba 2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.11 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<wgrant> The bug only affects the pretty redirect link from te webapp
<andreas> thanks
<nacc> cjwatson: right, but `git ubuntu remote` is used to add other people's remotes too. But I get your point.
<bladernr> Hey, if I requested a build for Package A and Package B, and Package A ends up with a status of Dependency Wait because it depends on Package B, will Package A's build be queued and automatically retried once Package B is built/published to the PPA?
<wgrant> bladernr: It can take up to two hours before it's automatically retried, but es.
<wgrant> yes
<bladernr> wgrant, ahhh, thanks.  THat was going to be the next question :)
#launchpad 2017-10-14
<JonOomph> Hello! I am trying to upload a PO translation file, and I'm getting a 502 Bad Gateway error. Trying to update this: https://translations.launchpad.net/+imports/12243567.
<JonOomph> Maybe it's because I'm upload different language PO files with the same filename. It seems to work when I change the filename per language
#launchpad 2018-10-09
<tsimonq2> What's going on with the ARM builders?
<tsimonq2> cjwatson, wgrant ^
<tsimonq2> Much cleaning, very wow.
#launchpad 2018-10-10
<ricotz> hello, is there an ETA for the arm builders to be back?
<wgrant> ricotz: Fixed
<ricotz> wgrant, thanks, those which are still in Cleaning will recover too soon?
<wgrant> ricotz: Some of them
<ricotz> some seems to be stuck for 18+ hours
<wgrant> Yes
<ricotz> ok, thank you
<rbasak> https://code.launchpad.net/~usd-import-team/usd-importer/+git/usd-importer/+ref/master doesn't seem to be refreshing.
<rbasak> A push a week or two never caused it to update, and my most recent push hasn't either.
<rbasak> (the cgit view shows the newer commits)
#launchpad 2018-10-11
<acheronuk> mostly 'cleaning' going on on the non x86 builder. something need a poke?
<wgrant> ah, my reset failed
 * wgrant reruns
<acheronuk> thanks
<hloeung> wgrant: was that reset done after the recent rolling restarts?
<wgrant> hloeung: My attempt to recover after those restarts ran into an LP API conflict
<hloeung> ah
<rbasak> https://code.launchpad.net/~usd-import-team/usd-importer/+git/usd-importer/+ref/master doesn't seem to be refreshing.
<rbasak> A push a week or two never caused it to update, and my most recent push hasn't either.
<rbasak> (the cgit view shows the newer commits)
<rbasak> Was there some way to kick it?
<cjwatson> rbasak: lp.load('/~usd-import-team/usd-importer/+git/usd-importer').rescan()
<rbasak> Thanks!
<cjwatson> happens if the scan job crashes
 * rbasak makes a note this time
<cjwatson> or is backlogged
<rbasak> cjwatson: it's still not refreshed. Is it crashing every time? Seems it's unlikely to have been backlogged by weeks unless something is broken with queue processing?
<cjwatson> the last one certainly crashed
<cjwatson> OOPS-3a72bddd7e9eee0e491cd388463d2174
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-3a72bddd7e9eee0e491cd388463d2174
<cjwatson> which is probably the ongoing meltdown of git.launchpad.net due to ceph rebalancing
<cjwatson> best I have for you right now is to keep retrying, there's nothing I can immediately do
<cjwatson> rescans are normally pretty quick if they actually work
<rbasak> OK thanks
<rbasak> +1 for lp-shell readline history!
<rbasak> It updated that time \o/
<cjwatson> phew
<jimpop> teward: how long does it take for pkgs to be deleted from a PPA?
<jimpop> :-)
<jimpop> (small world)
<teward> i'm not the one to highlight, but lol :P
<jeremy31> Still some spam from October 6 on answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<wgrant> jimpop: Why do you ask?
#launchpad 2018-10-12
<jimpop> wgrant: i've been testing builds and tried to re-upload a pkg.
<wgrant> jimpop: You can't upload the same version twice, even if the old one's been deleted.
<wgrant> You need to change the version number.
<jimpop> i see
<jimpop> ok, thx again
#launchpad 2018-10-14
<ezzieyguywuf> I am trying to upload a package to a ppa, however I get a rejection email that says the following: " Could not find a PPA owned by 'ezzieyguywuf' for 'ubuntu' named 'OccWrapper'."
<ezzieyguywuf> but I have a ppa named such, here: https://launchpad.net/~ezzieyguywuf/+archive/ubuntu/occwrapper
<hloeung> ezzieyguywuf: maybe all lowercase? so 'dput ppa:ezzieyguywuf/occwrapper <your.changes>'
<ezzieyguywuf> hloeung: I've tried this
<ezzieyguywuf> hloeung: thank you for the suggestion though
<hloeung> ah, ok
<ezzieyguywuf> whenever I tried all lower, it said it had already been uploaded
<ezzieyguywuf> "Package has already been uploaded to ppa on ppa.launchpad.net"
<hloeung> right, so that's not the same as the error above
<ezzieyguywuf> correct
<hloeung> I thin kyour versioning conflicts with that's already in Ubuntu
<ezzieyguywuf> well, this "already uploaded" error is from dput
<hloeung> you'll need to 'dch -i' and bump the version or something
<ezzieyguywuf> the earlier error is from launchpad, via email
<ezzieyguywuf> hloeung: can you elaborate? I'm stil lpretty new to these tings
<hloeung> yes, but they're both different errors. One says PPA not found, the other is that PPA exists, just package version the same
<ezzieyguywuf> hloeung: you're right
<hloeung> you can't upload to PPAs the same version of a package as in Ubuntu, unless you configure oyur PPA to not inherit Ubuntu base packages
<hloeung> https://launchpad.net/~ezzieyguywuf/+archive/ubuntu/occwrapper/+edit-dependencies
<hloeung> oh, looks like you can't even do that
<ezzieyguywuf> hloeung: you know, I get that, however per the email, my original upload was rejected - so why would I need to bump the version to push a "new" one?
<hloeung> anyways, you'll need to bump your package version. Maybe google up 'dch -i' or similar
<hloeung> ... because the PPA inherits packages and versions from the base Ubuntu repo
<hloeung> if not, you and everyone with PPAs will have fun uploading bunch of dependencies
<ezzieyguywuf> hm
<ezzieyguywuf> I'm confused
<ezzieyguywuf> but I'll try the version bump
<ezzieyguywuf> hloeung: ooh. different error (via email from launchpad): " Unable to find occwrapper_0.1.4.orig.tar.gz in upload or distribution."
<ezzieyguywuf> that's promising
<wgrant> ezzieyguywuf: ("Package has already been uploaded" is a local error; you can override it with dput -f)
<wgrant> ezzieyguywuf: For the "Unable to find" error, make sure you're building with debuild -S -sa rather than just debuild -S
<ezzieyguywuf> wgrant: wah! that's a great tip
<ezzieyguywuf> wgrant: found "-sa" online too, thanks for the tip
<ezzieyguywuf> so now I'm on my version 3 due to not knowing the "-f" tip earlier. assuming this one goes through: is it possible to revert back to version 1?
<ezzieyguywuf> or should I just leave it?
<wgrant> ezzieyguywuf: If none of them were accepted, you can remove those extra entries from the changelog.
<wgrant> It's only once the package is accepted that you can't reuse the version number
<ezzieyguywuf> looks like version 3 was finally accepted
<ezzieyguywuf> I'd like to rename it to version 1 though
<wgrant> It's too late for that, and doesn't matter.
<ezzieyguywuf> fair enough
<ezzieyguywuf> while I go you: am I to understand that if I set up my debian/watch file correctly, any new tags posted will automatically be transfered over to the ppa without me having to manually upload anything with dput?
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> debian/watch is just used by the "uscan" tool. There's nothing automatic about it.
<wgrant> You may be able to use a source package recipe to have it happen automatically, though: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes
<ezzieyguywuf> wgrant: ah. I'll take a look at these recipes thanks. First though I suppose I should fix whatever is causing the build in ppa to complete
<ezzieyguywuf> thank you for your help!
<wgrant> np
